#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-04
<Mmike> ivoks, nema, ima veze PHP sjebati
<SilverSpace> oj Mmike 
<SilverSpace> ne spavas :)
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> dosao sad doma
<Mmike> biciklirao
<Mmike> ok, biciklirao na bukovac, cca 1:20m, jeo/pio na rostilju, i onda oko pol 12 krenuo doma :)
<Mmike> sad izasa iz tusa
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zbrisao si mi 
<SilverSpace> kasno sam vidio da ces u maksimir
<SilverSpace> bi se i ja dokotrljao
<Mmike> nisam u biti bio u maksimiru
<Mmike> nego na bukovcu
<Mmike> pre super mi je to
<Mmike> fakat volim bajk :)
<Mmike> idem sad lec
<Mmike> malo mi je dosta svega :)
<SilverSpace> ln 
<SilverSpace> odoh i ja
<jackdamiels> Jel netko uspio instalirati 11.04 u virtualboxu. Uz enejblan 3d, ne vidim unity uopce.
<igustin> jackdamiels: probaj to pitati na #vbox
<drj_cro> pozz
<rsedak> jutro
<ivoks> aaaa.... 40" monitor :)
<ivoks> moram glavu vrtiti da bi sve vidio
<obruT> nemoj vrtit glavu nego vrti/pomici monitor :)
<rsedak> ivoks: i od "viska" vrat zaboli :-)
<MmikeRMRM> hoj
 * MmikeRMRM je potrgan :/
<rsedak> koliko km_
<rsedak> ?
<ivoks> windows 7 compatibility tool
<ivoks> na pocetku kaze da zgasis sve programe dok se radi provjera
<ivoks> a onda, za vrijeme provjere, kaze 'dok cekate, pogledajte ove web stranice'
<rsedak> :-) hahahahaha
<MmikeRMRM> rsedak, ma nista, 30
<MmikeRMRM> 15km do tamo, i 15km nazad
<MmikeRMRM> s tim da sam nazad zastao na 2-3 pive 2-3 puta :)
<MmikeRMRM> al' me ubijaju koljena
<MmikeRMRM> a i neki sam kufer pojeo krivi
<MmikeRMRM> pa sam sav zelucano potrgan, nisam spavao opce
<MmikeRMRM> jutros i neku temperaturu imao
<MmikeRMRM> stare kosti, sta ces ;)
<Mmike> ivoks, sto si ti bio pricao za encoding i mysql, nisam ubrao sve, brijem da mi veza pukla bila ili nesto
<ivoks> pa ako imas probleme sa szc, onda je vjerojatno problem u encodingu koji se koristi prilikom komunikacije s mysqlom
<ivoks> naime, to je jako ceste greska
<ivoks> ono... SET NAMES utf8
<Mmike> samo mysql moze imati date_add i adddate funkcije :) :) :)
<rsedak> e moj Mmike :-) trebas ti malo u toplice na masaze :-)
<ivoks> recimo, ako je stara aplikacija koristila set names prilikom svakog spajanja, a nova to ne radi
<rsedak> Mmike i to sam dozivio da se mysql tablica od 2.4G repaira dva sata
<ivoks> i ako je stara sama forsirala utf8, a default je latin1, onda ce nova vidjeti zbrljotine
<ivoks> sto je izuzetno cesto :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps, tako nekako se i cini, samo nisam stigao jos to pogledati kako spada - jer, obje su baze uft8 (i stara i nova), al' ocito PHPusa za prebacivanje podataka nesto sjebetne
<ivoks> nema veze baza
<ivoks> postoji encoding podataka u bazi
<ivoks> i postoji encoding podataka koji se servira bazi
<ivoks> encoding baze je nebitan
<Mmike> ma e, to sam mislio
<ivoks> encoding baze je samo zato da se ne potrosi previse mjesta za šđžćč
<ivoks> ali ako php salje utf8, bez da to eksplicitno kaze, onda baza brije kako joj se salje default
<ivoks> nekad je to bio latin1
<rsedak> ivoks: je u pravu, to mi se cesto dogadjalo
<Mmike> jeps, velim, 99% sansi da je php skripta koja radi pretakanje - potrgana
<ivoks> hoces da ju ja pogledam?
<rsedak> uzas nemam vise mjesta za odlaganje papira u uredu. moram odmah napraviti veliko cistecenj
<Mmike> ako ti se da, slobodno, ja necu stici baviti se time do navecer
<ivoks> di je?
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> /var/www/phpbbT/phpBB3
<Mmike> tu je testna verzija foruma
<ivoks> ok, bacim oko tokom dana
<Mmike> u mailu sam poslao password za httpauth
<Mmike> a skripta je u biti phpBB modul za konverziju
<ivoks> sad moram zaraditi da mogu kasnije trositi vrijeme :)
<ivoks> ajde, budem ja to sredio
<Mmike> install/install_convert.php
<Mmike> i convertors/convert_smf11.php zajedno sa convertors/functions_smf11.php
<Mmike> ako imas vremena/volje, slobodno, ja sam mislio to napraviti navecer, sad ne stignem nikako 
<Mmike> staru smf bazu sam iskpirao u smf_copy, a phpBB ima bazu phpbb_test
<Mmike> passwordi su u /root/dokumentacija.txt
<ivoks> streljat ove koji bespravno grade
<dodobas> blah, jel mogu spojiti dva racunala s patch kablom
<Mmike> trebao bi moc
<Mmike> kak su stara?
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSyTFvrihkM&feature=related
<dodobas> i5 i core2duo
<Mmike> probaj
<dodobas> ustekao... podasio ip... i nada
<Mmike> onda ne mozes :)
<Mmike> iako sam ja pretty siguran da sam svoj thinkpad tako spojio s nekim drugim kompom
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> tko zna
<ivoks> to ne ovisi o procesoru
<ivoks> vec o mreznoj kartici :)
<Neuromanx> :)
<ivoks> ja bi prije rekao da je kabel neispravan nego da ti to kartica ne podrzava
<Mmike> naravno da ne ovisi o procesoru :)
<Mmike> brijem da je dodobas samo htio objasniti koliko je star stroj :)
<dodobas> uglavnom... ne radi...
<dodobas> jedna ili obje mrezne ne podrzavaju
<ivoks> pa koje su to mrezne?
<ivoks> sta mii-tool kaze
<Mmike> jel' znate nekvi tool koji bi mi rekao vanjsku IP adresu?
<ivoks> wget
<ivoks> wget http://checkip.dyndns.org -o /dev/null -O - | html2text | grep 'Current IP' | cut -c21-35
<sale> curl icanhazip.com :-)
<Mmike> he
<Mmike> kul :)
<Mmike> thnx
<rob||> koristi netko filezillu? kad Idem na Otvori/uredi za recimo php pokrene mi se gedit, a kad pokusam html onda mi chrome otvori tu datoteku a zelim je urediti u Gedit-u
<rob||> rijesio ... trebao u opcijama priduziti ekstenziju programu .. svasta
<ivoks> skuzio sam da imam slick gume
<ivoks> doslovno
<ivoks> zna netko neke dobre 205/50 r17?
<Mmike> kak' ces ti poginut jedan dan :)
<Mmike> nemam pojma, btw, najvece gume koje sam stavio ikad na auto zu bile 185
<ivoks> zakaj bi poginuo?
<ivoks> pa to su gume koje imam na autu
<ivoks> naravno, H brzina mi treba (moze i Z)
<ivoks> lol, ne H, vec V
<ivoks> http://www.molydon.hr/?mol=gume-info&id=10187
<ivoks> w je svakako overkill, al jebiga :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pa kaj nisi rekao da imas celavice?
<ivoks> pa zato ih mijenjam
<SilverSpace> chaky: slike su super
<ivoks> nisu skroz celave, ali da su se potrosile, jesu
<Mmike> ja cu isto morati ove godine mijenjati gume
<Mmike> al' ja imam sava eskimo, te se ne trose :)
<civija> kakve su to cudne dimenzije 205/50 r17?
<ivoks> zasto bi bile cudne?
<civija> pa obicno su 16" takvih dimenzija
<civija> 17" su obicno sire malo
<ivoks> eto, vidis da nisu cudne... postoje
<civija> tj. cudne su mi jer nisam dosad naletio na neki auto koji ima te dimenzije a 17"
<civija> obicno budu 16
<ivoks> nisi dobro gledao
<ivoks> ovi su dobri:
<ivoks> http://auto-gume.hr/partnerizaugradnju
<ivoks> partneri za ugradnju... u 800km oko murtera ima samo jedan, oni sami :D
<ivoks> brijem da cu ovo uzeti:
<ivoks> http://auto-gume.hr/osobna-vozila/ljetne-gume/michelin-primacy-hp-20550r17-w-89-w
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> ja toliko platim 4 gume
<hbogner> obruT, http://osmrm.openstreetmap.de/gpx.jsp?relation=1527054
<hbogner> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?relation=1527054
<hbogner> to je ona zagrebacka ruta
<hbogner> kaj su priomovirali kartu
<ivoks> Neuromanc: a gle... puno sam na cesti i moram dat vise novaca :/
<ivoks> ove sam imao do sad:
<ivoks> http://auto-gume.hr/osobna-vozila/ljetne-gume/dunlop-sportmaxx-20550r17-z-93-y
<Mmike> e jest im strgan sajt
<Mmike> ja iz principa nebi tamo gume kupio
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ahahah, 1200 kuna guma :)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> da, hoce to s tim dimenzijama
<Mmike> mene guma za auto kosta 350 kuna :)
<ivoks> da ne radim 800km tjedno, ne bi dao tolko
<ivoks> al... jebiga, sad me ceka puno vozikanja
<civija> ivoks: a sto ce ti V index?
<obruT> hbogner: cek malo, ovo plavo je ruta ?
<ivoks> civija: kak mislis, sto?
<ivoks> pa auto mi ide 240
<ivoks> sad imam Z
<civija> ahaa :)
<hbogner> obruT, da
<civija> ivoks: koliko konja?
<ivoks> a na autoputu ga svako malo ispusem :)
<ivoks> 155
 * obruT vozi ove gume http://coachlevi.com/product-reviews/michelin-krylion-carbon-road-tire-test-review/
<civija> da, to sigurno ide 240 :)
<ivoks> ?
<civija> to ne moze ici 240 nikako
<civija> to sto pise na satu i ono koliko ustvari ide se poprilicno razlikuje
<Mmike> pa nije bas poprilicno
<ivoks> gle lika
<Mmike> 10% max
<Mmike> nesmije bit vise
<ivoks> ako ide 215, dovoljno je da uzmem V
<civija> Mmike: na tu brzinu moze i vise
<ivoks> pa necu H uzet
<civija> nema odredjenog limita koliko maksimalno moze lagat
<civija> ima samo koliko minimalno moze
 * Mmike radio oko 20k godisnje pa nije 2k kuna za kumu dao nikad :)
<Mmike> civija, ima, zakon odredjuje
<ivoks> gle... auto ne ide 240, sigurno
<ivoks> ali necu uzeti gume za 210, kad ide preko 210
<Mmike> cak ti kaze da ti mora lagat, tj, pokazivat nesto vise no sto se actually vozis
<Mmike> plus, vozit 200+ na autoputu nema smisla
<civija> Mmike: ti si siguran da ima zakon za to?
<civija> koliko onda auta ne bi proslo tehnicki po tome
<Mmike> civija, kak ne, gledaju ti to na tehnickom
<civija> koje tocno?
<Mmike> koliko ti brzinomjer odstupa
<Mmike> bar gledaju tu kod mene
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> a kak znaju koliko odstupa? :D
<civija> nisam nikad vidio da su to nekome mjerili
<civija> niti vidim kako bi mogli tamo na valjcima
<obruT> jebemti netsplitove di ja ostanem sam na kanalu :P
<Mmike> a vlajda ovisi od stanice do stanice
<ivoks> pa morali bi se provozati s autom
<Mmike> meni frenda uredno rusili jer nije imao tekucinu za prat stakla
<Mmike> meni nikad nisu to gledali :)
<Mmike> p aimaju valjke na kojima testiraju kocenje
<ivoks> kad ti frend ne kuzi
<Mmike> i tamo izmjere brzinu
<ivoks> kada te lik pozove ispod auta, onda znaci da je nesto nasao i oce novce
<Mmike> nije, ne idemo u istu stanicu za tehnicki :)
<ivoks> tak je mene jednom pozvao... da dodjem ja dole vidjet nesto
<ivoks> i bla bla guma ovo ono, potrosena
<civija> ne mogu oni na valjcima testirati koliko laze sat, nema smisla
<Mmike> ivoks, mijenjaj stanicu za tehnicki
<ivoks> a poslije mene pusti lika koji ne moze upalit auto
<Mmike> mene nikad nisu tak skenjavali
<civija> sat na autu laze zbog vise stvari
<Mmike> civija, kak nema smisla? ima brzinomjer ispred sebe, ima van auta veliki display di mu pise brzina
<Mmike> i gleda razliku
<civija> da ali nisu to isti uvjeti
<Mmike> imas li prevelike gume, lagat ce - pa ce ti napisat da ti laze i srusit te :) 
<civija> sat s razlogom laze kad si na cesti
<ivoks> imate one senoze po ulicama
<ivoks> senzore
<Mmike> civija, e?
<ivoks> meni tamo uredno pokaze 3km/h manje nego kazaljka
<ivoks> isao ja 40 ili 70
<civija> da
<civija> ali preko neke brzine onda pocne puno vise lagati
<civija> to je normalno
<Mmike> pa u postotku isto laze, da
<Mmike> to je normalno
<civija> nije isto, ovisi od auta do auta
<ivoks> pa sigurno ne kaze da idem 220, a u biti idem 180
<Mmike> meni kad se vozim 100 km/h, po cajgeru u autu, GPS pokazuje da se vozim 94, recimo
<civija> neki lazu vise neki manje
<Mmike> civija, pa naravno :)
<ivoks> e vidis, dobro si me sjetio
<ivoks> kada sam vozio 130km/h po cajgeru (otprilike), gps je pokazivao 126
<Mmike> kad stavim ljetne gume, koje su malcice vece
<ivoks> bas cu probati pri najvecim brzinama :)
<Mmike> onda mi na cajgeru pise 100 km/h, a u biti se vozim 98 :)
<obruT> ja se u aute ne kuzim, ali meni si rekli da su svi brzinomjeri u autu podeseni da pokazuju par km/h vise nego sto stvarno ides
<obruT> e sad, ako su lagali mene...
<ivoks> pa to je istina
<Mmike> jeps, moraju tako biti podeseni
<ivoks> mi ovdje diskutiramo *koliko* vise :)
<obruT> aha :)
<obruT> kad upadam u raspravu ko pravi padobranac :)
<civija> to strojari mogu dobro objasnit
<Mmike> obruT, tak se to radi :)
<Mmike> koje? 
<ivoks> hm...
<Mmike> zasto laze ili koliko laze?
<civija> uglavnom na odredjenim brzinama se dogadja proklizavanje
<civija> Mmike: i jedno i drugo :)
<ivoks> to ne mozes objasniti
<ivoks> proklizavanje
<ivoks> ono sto mozes objasniti je da su bazdareni na odredjenu velicinu gume
<Mmike> pa, laze zato sto zakon nalaze da mora lagati - navodno je sigurnije kad mislis da se vozis 100, a vozis se 90
<ivoks> ako imas gumu drugih dimenzija, pokazivati ce drugacije jer put/moment nisu isti
<Mmike> tako je, jer mjere broj okretaja gume :)
<Mmike> manjoj gumi treba vise okretaja da predje istu udaljenost
<ivoks> da
<civija> ivoks: na vecini novijih auta imas opciju da kalibriras sat na nove dimenzije guma
 * Mmike je izignorirao dio s momentom 
<civija> ali opet ce lagat
<ivoks> civija: al manje
<ivoks> jako malo
<ivoks> ne moze 'proklizat'
 * Mmike je po brzinomjeru na biciklu jucer vozio prosjezno 37 km/h :) :) :) :)
<ivoks> broji okretaje kotaca u sekundi
<Mmike> sumnjam u ispravnost istog :)
<civija> izgleda da ste me krivo shvatili u vezi proklizavanja
<ivoks> ako ga bazdaris na 10km/h izbazdarit ces drek na sibici
<civija> nije proklizavanje vezano uz velicinu guma
<civija> nego jednostavno uz fiziku
<ivoks> pa fizika ne poznaje proklizavanje brzine
<ivoks> proklizavanje mozes postici samo greskom u softveru
<ivoks> ako ostavis sve mehanici, onda nema greske
<civija> ajme meni
<ivoks> toliko krugova u sekundi  =  x km/h
<Mmike> ugl, civija, valjak na tehnickom zna koliko se brzo vrti i moze mjeriti brzinu dobro jako
<ivoks> Mmike: ne moze
<Mmike> ivoks, ima pravo on, na vecim brzinama se kotac okrece nesto brze 
<ivoks> Mmike: iz istog razloga
<Mmike> al' to je minimalno
<civija> Mmike: valjak na tehnickom nema uracunat otpor zraka :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak ne moze? :)
<Mmike> civija, ni precesiju :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa opet ti ovisi o velicini gume
<civija> ivoks: nije
<ivoks> kak nije?
<ivoks> pa opet je isti problem
<civija> ovisi ti o dosta cimbenika
<ivoks> opet imas put koji prelazis, a auto ne zna koji put prelazi
<Mmike> pa ima brzinomjer u autu za to
<Mmike> jebemu :)
<ivoks> on zna samo okretaje kotaca
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> valjak vani
<Mmike> se okrene 100 puta u minuti
<Mmike> za to vrijeme je napraivo put od gnj kilometara
<Mmike> sto znaci da je prelazio put brzinom od tra km/h
<ivoks> ok...
<Mmike> jel' se slazemo tu?
<ivoks> i imas traktor koji je napravio 5 okretaja
<ivoks> i samo flegu koja je napravila 100
<ivoks> koja je brzina?
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> bil' malio ne-bio ivoksast? :)
<ivoks> jao... imao sam 4 fizike i mehanike na faksu
<ivoks> a ostalo statiku :)
<ivoks> i necete slusati? :D
<Mmike> :)
<civija> meni su to objasnjavali doktori strojarstva :)
<Mmike> ti si ivoks jeben, znas :)
<civija> dakle vise vjerujem njima
<Mmike> Jos jednomi
<Mmike> imas valjak 
<Mmike> koji se vrti 
<Mmike> i prelazi odredjen put tom vrtnjom
<Mmike> kad na njega nakeljis kotac
<Mmike> taj kotac prelazi isti taj put
<ivoks> ne!
<ivoks> ne prelazi isti put
<ivoks> tj., kotac prelazi isti put
<ivoks> ali auto ne
<ivoks> jer auto ima definirane dvije varijable
<ivoks> 1) put koji je presao kotac
<ivoks> 2) udaljenost podloge od osovine
<ivoks> a tebi s razliticim gumama udaljenost od osovine nije ista
<Mmike> joj, ivoks
<Mmike> ne lupaj :)
<ivoks> Mmike: to je fizika
<Mmike> da se usaglasimo, jer brijem da pricamo o razlicitim stvarima
<ivoks> provitaj si formulu za briznu okretaja
<Mmike> nije to fizika, to je 'ja sam ivoks i ne slusam nikog drugog dok ja pricam'
<Mmike> ja pricam o tome da lik na tehnickom moze znati koliko ti brzinomjer krivo pokazuje
<Mmike> ok?
<ivoks> ja govorim da ne moze
<ivoks> a da ti pojasnim zasto
<ivoks> znas kako CD izgleda?
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> zasto me nebi poslusao? :)
<Mmike> na primjer? :)
<ivoks> pa slusam te, ali ignoriras bitnu cinjenicu
<Mmike> pa ne slusas me :)
<ivoks> a to je da auto ne zna koliko brzo ide
<Mmike> pricas o udaljenosti podloge od osovine
<Mmike> kako nebi znao? :)
<ivoks> ajde stani
<Mmike> sjedim, al' ok
<ivoks> i dogovori sa da ili ne
<obruT> c
<Mmike> buahahahahaa :)
<Mmike> ti bi trebao razred osnovati i predavati ljudima :)
<Mmike> ajde, odgovaram sa da iili ne
<ivoks> slazes li se da auto ne zna koji je put kotac presao, vec samo koliko se puta kotac okrenuo?
<civija> evo kaze mi covjek da je jedan od faktora zasto sat laze i to gdje se mjere okretaji
<Mmike> slazem se
<Mmike> civija, ne slazem se, odnosno, to je istina, ali nije bitno, al' aj prvo da ovo s ivoksom rijesim
<Mmike> ivoks, daklem: da
<Mmike> odnosno, ne sasvim :) 
<Mmike> al' da
<ivoks> slazes li se prvi kotac traktora vise puta okrene nego li zadnji kotac traktora?
<ivoks> za istu udaljenost
<Mmike> auto ne zna koji je put kotac presao, auto zna koliko se puta kotac okrenuo. Auto 'izracuna' na osnovu broja okretaja kotaca koja je brzina kretanja.
<Mmike> tako je, i to je istina, prvi kotac traktora se puno brze okrece nego zadnji kotac traktora.
<ivoks> ok, sto mislis, koji kotac traktor gleda kada ispisuje brzinu?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa, vjerojatno onaj na koji je spojena sajla brzinomjera :)
<Mmike> ne vidim kako bi radilo drugacije :) 
<ivoks> ali poanta je da jedan okretaj prednjeg kotaca ne predje isti put kao jedan okretaj zadnjeg kotaca
<ivoks> jer se ne okrecu istom brzinom
<ivoks> a jedan i drugi predju isti put
<ivoks> dakle, treba ti jos jedan faktor - velicina kotaca
<Mmike> ne
<ivoks> sad to sve preseli na auto
<Mmike> to je krivo
<Mmike> i pokgresno
<dodobas> zato se sajle ne spajaju na kotace nego na mjenjac
<Mmike> i bezveze
<Mmike> i lupetas
<ivoks> zasto?
<Mmike> i kompliciras
<Mmike> daklem
<civija> ivoks: po tome ce sat lagati ali ce pokazivati manje a ne vise :)
<Mmike> traktor
<Mmike> ima brzinomjer
<civija> razmisli
<Mmike> koji je spojen na kotace
<Mmike> prednje
<Mmike> i brzinomjer zna da 100 o/min = 60 km/h
<ivoks> civija: ?
<Mmike> i to je sve sto trebas znati oko toga
<Mmike> NARAVNO da ako brzinomjer bazdaren za prednje kotace traktora spojis na zadnje dobijat ces krive rezultate
<Mmike> al' ne radis to
<ivoks> Mmike: ali ako zamijenis kotac traktora?
<Mmike> pa onad si sjebao brzinomjer
<Mmike> vrlo jednostavno
<ivoks> ppa da!
<Mmike> pa e
<ivoks> o tome i govorim
<Mmike> ma lupas
<ivoks> auto kada kupis, ima, npr., 15" gume
<Mmike> nebitne stvari
<Mmike> prekinuo si me :)
<Mmike> jos jednom
<ivoks> kak su nebitne?
<Mmike> lik na tehnickom moze znati koliko ti brzinomjer odstupa
<ivoks> ponovno... kupis auto s 15" gumama
<ivoks> stavis gore 17"
<ivoks> sjebo si brzinomjer
<Mmike> pa sjebao si brzinomjer, ad!>
<dodobas> ej......
<Mmike> naravno!
<ivoks> pa no, on vise ne pokazuje isto
<dodobas> pa nije spojena sajla na kotace
<Mmike> i kad na tehnicki dodjes i izmjeris - imas sjebat brzinomjer
<Mmike> dodobas, ma tak nebitno di je spojena, mjeri broj okretaja kotaca
<dodobas> ne...
<civija> Mmike: ne mjeri to
<dodobas> spojena je na mjenjac...
<Mmike> e i? :) 
<civija> moze biti spojena na vise mjesta
<Mmike> sta mjeri tamo, broj okretaja zupcanika u getribi? :)
<dodobas> odnosno broji okretaje osovine
<Mmike> sto je opet = broj okretaja kotaca puta neki faktor :)
<Mmike> osovine motora?
<civija> ako je spojena na zamasnjak onda ne mjeri okretaje kotaca
<dodobas> ma necega...
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> o, strucnjaci vrli :)
<ivoks> http://auto.howstuffworks.com/car-driving-safety/safety-regulatory-devices/speedometer4.htm
<ivoks> evo, how stuff works, pa citaj :D
<Mmike> :) procitaj ti, tebi nije jasno, ocito :)
<ivoks> So a tire with a diameter of 20 inches will cover about 62.8 inches of ground in one revolution. A tire with a diameter of 30 inches will cover more ground -- about 94.2 inches.
<ivoks> o tome ti govorim
<Mmike> ma ocemu govoris?
<Mmike> da 2 i 2 nisu 5? :)
<Mmike> nemoj rec! :)
<Mmike> kak nisu, pa ja mislio da jesu :)
<Mmike> daj me
<Mmike> pliz
<Mmike> poslusaj :)
<Mmike> imas kotac
<Mmike> na autu
<Mmike> koji se okrece
<Mmike> kad se taj kotac okrene 100 puta u minuti brzinomjer kaze = 60 km/h
<Mmike> jer je tako kalibriran
<Mmike> brzinomjer
<Mmike> za taj kotac
<Mmike> i tu gumu
<Mmike> i to sve sto ide
<Mmike> sad, ti dodjes na tehnicki
<SilverSpace> jao mozes imati bilo kakve gume na autu ne mijenja kilometrazu
<Mmike> majstor ispod ima valjak
<SilverSpace> nije to baciklo
<Mmike> koji kad se okrene 200 puta u minuti = 60 km/h
<Mmike> i stavi auto na valjke
<Mmike> i zavrti ih
<SilverSpace> pogledajte si di je spojena sajla na moror
<Mmike> i vidi da mu se valjak vrti 60km/h
<ivoks> SilverSpace: osnove mehanike; promjena velicine kotaca mijenja put koji taj kotac predje jednim okretajem; to su cinjenice, ako ti nisu jasne, odi u skolu
<Mmike> i pogleda kaj autobrzinomjer kaze
<Mmike> i to je to
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da istina 
<Mmike> tak mu je nebitno kakve kotace ti imas
<SilverSpace> ali to se na autu ne mjeri
<Mmike> bitno je samo da ti je brzinomjer bazdaren za te kotace
<dodobas> mozda na ladi... iz 1970
<civija> Mmike: jesi ti stvarno vidio da su nekome to testirali na tehnickom na valjcima?
<Mmike> civija, meni svaki put to naprave
<civija> ja sam uvjeren da skoro nijednom autu na valjcima na toj brzini nece sat lagat
<ivoks> mislim da bi dobili sljivu na oku da mi tiskaju auto na 60km/h na tim valjcima
<Mmike> ne stiskaju na 60, istina
<Mmike> al' izmjere
<Mmike> bitno je da razlika nije ogromna
<ivoks> onda nis ne mogu izmjerit
<obruT> ajme
<ivoks> mjere do 20km/h, gdje meni kazaljka i stoji dok je ugasen :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> daklem, jos jednom - velicina kotaca nije bitna
<ivoks> ok, za to testiranje nije bitna
<civija> Mmike: gle, valjak je jedno a auto na cesti je potpuno drugo. Na valjku do 100 km/h vjerojatno nece lagat na cesti hoce
<Mmike> bitan je broj okretaja i brzinomjer koji mjeri taj broj okretaja te preracunava isto u brzino
<ivoks> ali ja sam govorio da velicina kotaca utjece na tocnost brzinomjera
<Mmike> ivoks, tako je, ti si mi pricao da 2 i 2 nisu 5 i uzivao u tome :)
<ivoks> civija: ne vidim zasto bi bilo drugacije
<SilverSpace> mom frendu nije bilo jasno kako magnet na biciklu ne mora biri na odredenom mjestu nego bilo gdje
<Mmike> "SilverSpace jao mozes imati bilo kakve gume na autu ne mijenja kilometrazu" <- care to explain that? :)
<civija> ivoks: zato sto svaki auto ima svoju aerodinamiku i nece svaki auto na brzini od 200km/h isto proklizavat
<SilverSpace> obruT: stigla mi majica utuntu
<obruT> SilverSpace: koliko dugo si cekao ?
<civija> a gotovo svaki proklizava na toj brzini
<Mmike> meni auto neide 200 :)
<ivoks> civija: al... ako ima jak vjetar u prsa, onda se ni kotaci nece brzo okretati
<civija> jer je brzina prevelika da bi ga toliko zalijepilo za cestu i onemogucilo kotacu da proklize
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> al', to je nebitno sve :)
<Mmike> brzinomjer to sve zna :)
<civija> Mmike: ne moze to znati
<Mmike> i dalje mjeri samo broj okretaja kotaca
<Mmike> i nista vise :)
<civija> moze znati ali ne moze izmjerit
<ivoks> ak imas auto na kojem kotaci proklizu na 200km/h, onda ga prodaj
<Mmike> ivoks, pa proklizu
<SilverSpace> obruT: 29. 3
<civija> ivoks: ti ne kuzis
<Mmike> mislim, zasto ti se guma trosi?
<ivoks> :))
<Mmike> ne misli on na proklizavanje i gust dim :)
<civija> tocno tako
<ivoks> nego na sto?
<Mmike> civija, budi oprezan s takvim izjavama, mogao bi predavanje dobit :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: u subotu je bila u zg
<civija> Mmike: :)
<ivoks> 16:55 < civija> jer je brzina prevelika da bi ga toliko zalijepilo za cestu i onemogucilo kotacu da proklize
<Mmike> kotac proklize, da
<SilverSpace> obruT: samo kaj ima fora da mi je premala
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kotac se okrene jednom
<civija> ivoks: ne da proklizava onako kao da 'slajfa'
<ivoks> dakle, kotaci se vrte u prazno ako sam dobro shvatio izjavu
<Mmike> a cesta se ispod njega pomakne za 0.99 opsega kotaca
<Mmike> za tu razliku je kotac - proklizao
<ivoks> ah, dobro...
<Mmike> i sto je veca brzina to proklizavanje je vece
<Mmike> za 0.99 dodje na cak 0.978 :)
<Mmike> ili koliko vec, nemam pojma :)
<civija> evo Mmike me je tocno ispravio :)
<ivoks> to je smanjenje trenja
<civija> Mmike: nisu to veliki omjeri ali se namnoze s brojem okretaja i onda ti svaki sat jednostavno mora lagat za odredjeni postotak jer ne moze bit precizan toliko
<ivoks> medjutim, puno veci je faktor velicina kotaca
<civija> Mmike: nadam se da se slazemo u vezi toga? :)
<ivoks> tj., promjena velicine kotaca
<civija> ivoks: to je samo jedan od faktora a ima ih dosta
<Mmike> ivoks, tako je i zato ti zakon zabranjuje d ameces na auto kotace kakve hoces nego one koje je proizvodjac rekao da mzoes metnuti :)
<civija> ne moze se za jedan reci da je veci od drugog kad svi sudjeluju
<Mmike> civija, slazemo se, al' to je proklizavanje minimalno :)
<ivoks> civija: kak ne, jedan faktor jevelicine 1, drugi 10... kak ne mozemo reci da je jedan bitniji? :D
<civija> ivoks: ali od 10 razlicitih faktora, velicina kotaca sigurno nema najveci prioritet
<civija> zato sam i rekao da skoro sva novija auta ima opciju kalibriranja sata na nove dimenzije
<Mmike> civija, ja neznam nit jedan
<Mmike> al' nebi me cudilo
<civija> Mmike: moj 10 godina star ima
<Mmike> koji auto?
<civija> pa mercedes bogamu :)
<ivoks> koje pitanje
<ivoks> pa imocanin je
<civija> ali vidio sam to i u dosta drugih auta
<civija> tj. marki
<civija> samo vecina ljudi nije ni svjesna da ima to
<ivoks> imotski i albanija; mjesta s najvise mercedesa po glavi stanovnika :)
<Mmike> e, ali
<civija> meni se npr. tvornicke ljetne i zimske gume razlikuju dosta pa onda logicno da imas opciju kalibriranja
<Mmike> nemrem nac sad
<civija> ivoks: a nisu vise, sad je hercegovina :)
<Mmike> civija, a jel' ti pisu obje velicine guma u knjizici?
<civija> Mmike: da
<Mmike> a onda te boli kufer :)
<Mmike> jer veli zakon da nesmijes preko neznam koliko posto mijenjati gume
<ivoks> sve lopovi
<Mmike> meni stoji
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nemrem nac prometnu
<Mmike> al' mislim da imam 160x65x14
<civija> dzisus
<Mmike> a ljetna guma koju imam mi je 170x60x14
<civija> koji je to auto?
<Mmike> i to nebi smio imati na autu
<ivoks> One of Croatia's poorest areas, Grubine, has the strange honor of what is perhaps the world's highest per-capita Mercedes ownership, with 117 three-pointed-stars owned by just 800 residents.
<Mmike> i da dodjem na tehnicki s takvom gumom, srusili bi me garant
<Mmike> mazda demio
<civija> aha
<civija> ivoks: vjeruj mi, zastarjeli podaci :)
<Mmike> na staroj mazdi sa imao 175x65x13
<Mmike> pa sam 180 mogao imat
<Mmike> ili tako nekako
<civija> Mmike: nasi zakoni znaju biti dosta glupi i nelogicni tako da ja vise vjerujem svabi :)
<civija> ako svabo tako napravi onda tako moze :)
<civija> ajmo se vratit na nesto malo tematskije :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> samo sto ce te kasnit
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jel' umro fax :)
<civija> koliko u fusu naplatit slaganje vps servera za covjeka koji ce radit web aplikacije hostat ih na tom serveru
<civija> znaci sloziti manji hosting setup
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> joj, joj :)
<civija> zasto? :)
<Mmike> koliko vremena si potrosio
<Mmike> te koliko te kostalo to vrijeme
<Mmike> toliko naplatis
<civija> znaci odredim satnicu i po satu naplatim?
<Neuromanc> nda
<civija> nda = non-disclosure agreement? :)
<dodobas> prdno karnet
<igustin> da, i to žešće ;)
<rob||> irc radi 
<Neuromanc> :)
<jelly-home> civija: rule of thumb: sve ispod 200kn/h je potcjenivanje vlastitog vremena i znanja
<ivoks> osim toga, to je dumping cijena :)
<ivoks> dugorocno, radis stetu sebi
<jelly-home> ili ulazis na novo trziste, kak se uzme
<jelly-home> eto sad kad paypal radi moze se jednostavno fushati prek irca za ojre ili dolare
<rsedak> jelly-home: ping
<jelly-home> pong
<rsedak> jelly-home: ping again
<jelly-home> e jebat ga sad
<rsedak> ma nisam bio kod kompa
<jelly-home> hehe
<rsedak> kakve to poslove preko irca spominjes? :-)
<rsedak> i ja bi malo radi preko Paypala, naime trebam si kupiti novi helikopter :-)
<jelly-home> rsedak: imas cijeli freenode pun luzera koji nesto ne znaju i traze pomoc.  Neki (rijetki) su spremni i platit, pogotovo ako im je hitno
<rsedak> ok, a kako ih naci? :-) o tome nemam pojma :-)
<rsedak> whinch, find i grep mi idu, ali trazenje luzera to mi je nepoznanica :-)
<jelly-home> odes na kanal o nekom alatu ili OS-u gdje si dobar, i gledas par dana-tjedana kakva se pitanja postavljaju, pomazes, a tu i tamo se javi neko ko bi nesto jako hitno a ne zna dovoljno da mu se moze efikasno pomoc prek irca
<rsedak> tnx, vidi se da sam zelen u lovu na prilike ovog tipa :-)
<dru||d> khm .. jel ovo normalno 1.399.521 hitova na smf-u samo ove godine
<ivoks> MmikeT: nistam stigao pogledati onu skriptu danas, valjda cu sutra
<ivoks> idem se bacit na krevet
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> ivoks, nobed, budem se ja kasnije pozabavio time
<Mmike> iako sam i ja lose za poludit
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-05
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> fuck.
<ivoks> bura mi je otpuhala prikolicu u auto
<bubi> oj pozdrav, trebao bi informaciju kako da pristupim lokalnom FTP serveru, dakle sve se vrti na LAMPP-u, zanimaju me pristupni podaci i koji port da upisem
<igustin> bubi: ?
<igustin> bubi: ti pitaš druge za pristupne podatke za tvoj lokalni FTP? :S
<bubi> da one koji su po defaultu nisam ništ amjenjao
<bubi> dakle digao sam XAMPP
<bubi> kako da uključim ftp na njemu i mjenjam te pristupne podatke
<bubi> ?
<ivoks> fascinira me ta fascinacija xmappom :)
<ivoks> xamppom
<dru||d> aaa
<dru||d> ubuntu mi ne prepoznaje BT adapter :(
<dru||d> radi, radi ..... malo teže ulazi pa je trebalo pogurati do kraja :D
<ivoks> gume narucene, sutra stizu u sibenik
<ivoks> dunlop sport maxx tt
<obruT> nemoj zaboravit unijet promjer u auto da ti brzinu ne prikazuje krivo ! :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tests/chartDisplay.jsp?ttid=128
<ivoks> to je to :)
<ivoks> gledam ovo raskrizje zvonimirova-subiceva vec satima
<ivoks> ne znam kud bi se pomaknuo
<rsedak> jutro
<hbogner> ima netko preporuku za 500 giga 2.5" notebook dik 
<hbogner> *dik=disk
<hbogner> wd, samsung, seagate?
<hbogner> http://www.links.hr/index.php?option=katList&id_kategorija=051515
<rsedak> sve ti je to isto, prije ili kasnije će riknuti
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> SSD
<hbogner> rodjaku vrisnuo fujitsu pa mu sad ubaujem drugi
<ivoks> imas 600GB SSD
<hbogner> limit je 600 kn
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> dodaj jos jednu nulu :D
<obruT> hbogner: ja se na onim trackovima staza zg zupanije nist ne snalazim
<hbogner> ivoks, lo
<ivoks> hbogner: nema dobrih 500Gb notebook diskova za 600kn
<hbogner> *lol
<hbogner> obruT, ono je jedan jedini track
<ivoks> imas WD scorpio blue na 5400 okretaja
<ivoks> za 440kn
<ivoks> al ne bi polagao velike nade u njega
<hbogner> wd sam i gledao jos od svih
<obruT> hbogner: ih, pa nije ni kruzni !?! :)
<hbogner> obruT, postoji nekoliko "pomocnih" ruta kojer povezuju centar sa tom rutom
<ivoks> radje dodaj 200kn za Scorpio Black
<hbogner> ili da smanjim disk :D
<hbogner> znaci 32o umjeto 500
<hbogner> mislim da mu nije bitna ni brzina ni performanse
<hbogner> samo da radi
<ivoks> pa blue su ono... jeftini i nepouzdani :)
<ivoks> black su skupi i pouzdani
<ivoks> gle, pa ima seagate za 529kn
<ivoks> na 7200
<ivoks> to uzmi
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/index.php?naziv=Tvrdi+disk+500.0+GB%2C+SEAGATE+Momentus%2C+SATA%2C+16MB+c.%2C+7200+o.%2Fmin%2C+za+notebook&option=artikl&id_kategorija=051515&id_artikl=051.515.090
<ivoks> dakle, ovaj links je stvarno inovativan s tim linkovima
<hbogner> ok
<ivoks> RELIABILITY
<ivoks> Annual Failure Rate 0.5
<hbogner> ok, thx, budem nesto iskemijao :D
<SilverSpace> rsedak: vidim da skupljas novce za novi helikopter :) kaj si razbio stari :)
<rsedak> nisam nisam, samo je previse vjetra pa ne mogu letjeti
<rsedak> a znam ako ovaj pustim po vjetru, odo u propast
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> jao aaiedu.hr
<ivoks> jednom kad se ulogiras
<ivoks> mozes se otici i biciklom provozati
<ivoks> kad se vratis, jos uvijek ces biti ulogiran, a nigdje logout tipke
<lizard_> pozdrav svima
<SilverSpace> pozdrav
<lizard_> baš nekako tiho ovdje
<SilverSpace> svi na putu prema kuci
<obruT> ih, kuci...
<SilverSpace> ili popodnevni odmor
<obruT> kakav odmor, sad se treba ic bavit sportom
<SilverSpace> obruT: koja ti velicina majice treba
<obruT> nisam siguran, moram pogledat specifikacije
<SilverSpace> meni mala 
<SilverSpace> xxl
<lizard_> ma kakvim sportom ... treba ić pit kafu
<obruT> ja obicno nosim M ili L, no biciklisti su obicno tanasni, a ja malo jaci covjek :)
<SilverSpace> 182 viso
<SilverSpace> 182 visok
<lizard_> silver sitan si :)
<obruT> cuj, mogu probat pa ak mi pase, prodaj :)
<SilverSpace> male su 
<lizard_> 191 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> lizard_, sitan si :P
<hbogner> he he he
<obruT> biciklisti su vecinom tanasna mrsava bica, ja imam jaca ramena i tako to pa biciklisticku robu kupujem vecu
<lizard_> pobogu koliki si ti onda :)
<hbogner> 201 :D
<SilverSpace> obruT: dobis je bez troskova postarine
<lizard_> uuu more mi pit sa glave :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: kad i gdje ? :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj hbogner jos i raste
<SilverSpace> :)
<lizard_> hbogner reci igraš li košarku :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jebiga ja sam u dubravi
<hbogner> lizard_, igrao sam u srednjoj za skolu, ali ne vec godinama
<obruT> SilverSpace: jel ikad dolazis "u grad" ? :)
<lizard_> Å¡teta fali nam dobar centar :)
<igustin> hbogner: trenutno nosiš titulu najvišeg Linuxaša u HR, imho ;)
<SilverSpace> obruT: mozemo se sutra dogovoriti bit ce lijepo pa se dokuturam
<SilverSpace> di ti pase
<hbogner> igustin, ma mislim d aima i visih, ali mozda sam najvisi na kanalu
<lizard_> dobro onda ko je najniži :)
 * igustin Å¡uti :)
<lizard_> hehe
<hbogner> igustin, ali ajde i to je fora titula :D
 * igustin pokazuje prstom u obruTa
<obruT> SilverSpace: teoretski bilo gdje, vise je pitanje kad da se mogu organizirat :)
<hbogner> lol igustin 
<obruT> igustin :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: reci kad tebi i di pase
<lizard_> kvragu i Å¡ah je dobar sport :)
<igustin> omg, na WinDaysima predstavljaju IE9, to je već bizarno :P
<igustin> obruT: ne sekiraj se, titula je titula
<SilverSpace> obruT: tako cu se ici sutra malo prevozati
<igustin> obruT: nosim i ja svoju (najstariji && najćelaviji)
<igustin> dobra ideja, mogao bi netko na DC predstaviti FF4 ;)
<igustin> :bang:
<igustin> i chartove market sharea u EU ;)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> na kiliko je pao ie u ueropi?
<lizard_> čujem da će to u windows 8 bit default browser (FF4)
<obruT> SilverSpace: izmedju 16:30 - 17:00 oko Trga Bana Jelacica, oko 30 minuta kasnije kod tunela pod Sljemenom, ili nekih 50-60 minuta kasnije bilo gdje oko centra grada, moze i opet na tunelu kod sljemena :)
<igustin> lizard_: a-ha :P
<lizard_> hehe
<obruT> SilverSpace: dakle, sutra vozim na Sljeme pa ono, tuda negdje, ili usput do gore, ili nakon voznje bilo gdje
<igustin> lizard_: meni je veća fora da MS *pokušava* dostići interval release top Linux distri
<obruT> nakon voznje mogu i duze pa mozemo na cugu i tako to...
<igustin> namjera im je novi OS svake 2 godine
<igustin> korisnici sigurno to jedva čekaju ;) pogotovo po punoj cijeni ;)
<lizard_> znam za to mada je to malo smješno
<igustin> ne
<igustin> to je *jako* smiješno
<igustin> to je sad već doslovno prodaja ServicePackova kao novog OS-a ;)
<lizard_> čujem da u svakom novom OS će ujedno i izbacit i novi directX tako da developeri imaju šta da pišu :)
<hbogner> ove stranice za koje imams tatistike ff najmanje 42%, ie najvise 22%
<hbogner> samo na tom di je 22 je ie jaci od safari, svuda je tek na 3. mjestu
<igustin> lizard_: i novi IE neće raditi na "stariji verzijama OS-a" ;)
<lizard_> da moć se se instalirat na XP ;)
<igustin> da, ali dolazi i plugin od 5 GB instalacije i zove se W8
<SilverSpace> obruT: ides na sljeme pored bliznaca tj. pilane po cesti
<obruT> SilverSpace: da
<lizard_> jedino što čekam da nešto naprave po pitanju PS3 da konačno u novijem FW osvane podrška za sec. OS
<SilverSpace> obruT: mogli bi se tamo naci onda
<lizard_> to bi me veselilo
<igustin> idem na #tweetupwd, ako se ne javim za koji sat - Å¡aljite maricu i policiju
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa eto... mogu ti sutra javit konkretnije vrijeme kad cu krenut
<SilverSpace> obruT: hajde sutra cemo utanaciti vrijeme kad se nademo tamo dokotljam se tamo
<obruT> SilverSpace: ajd daj broj mobitela...
<SilverSpace> 0915647531
<lizard_> e nisam pita jesu li vas popisali popisivači :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: imas sms :)
<SilverSpace> ok
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lizard_: kakvi popisivaci
<lizard_> pa ovi koji popisuju :)
<lizard_> stanovništvo
<SilverSpace> stavio sam natpis ne gnjavi 
<lizard_> hehe :) ... dopiši trenutno hranim piliće :)
 * lizard_ je ostavljena poruka u poštanskom sandučiću
<SilverSpace> obruT: tu negdje parkiraliste pred zicarom http://is.gd/sstdzj
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> ajd cujemo se sutra, picim sad na penjanje...
<obruT> pozdrav!
<SilverSpace> :) poz
<ivoks> zna netko kako se krecu cijene novih branika?
<ivoks> red velicine
<ivoks> stotine, tisuce?
<rsedak> koji auto?
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/shameware-trojanac-android/107801.aspx
<lizard_> pročitano ... malo smješno ... no trba autoru odat priznanje za trud :)
<lizard_> e da imam pitanje kad smo se već takli te teme dali je moguće SMS (Android platforma mob) s ubuntua ?
<SilverSpace> lizard_: nisam bas svatio
<SilverSpace> neki programcic da mozes sa racunala sms_at 
<lizard_> tako je neki program tipa MyPhoneExplorer (koji je na windowsima) da obavlja zadaću slanja SMS poruka s ubuntua
<lizard_> znači treba povezat mobitel s ubuntuom te pomoću neke aplikacije slat SMS
<lizard_> neznam dali postoji takvo nešto :(
<SilverSpace> to sam imao slozeno nekad ali sa eriksonom
<SilverSpace> sad nism ni probavao na android
<jackdamiels> Pozdrav, da li je netko uspješno instalirao 11.04 u virtual boxu?
<SilverSpace> spajao se pomocu BT
<SilverSpace> jackdamiels: hm mozes ali bez unittyja
<lizard_> sta bi trebalo bit BT ???
<jackdamiels> SilverSpace: bas zbog unittyja bi ga i stavljao:)
<lizard_> unitty sam probao s live ubuntua ... nije me još dojmio
<SilverSpace> bluetooth
<lizard_> da ali koja app. treba povezat android i ubuntu a da ujedno može poslat SMS
<SilverSpace> lizard_: mislim da imas aplikaciju na  androidu koja ima web sucelje pa saljes iz preglednika
<lizard_> neznam preturio sam market naopako ali nisam našao takvo nešto
<SilverSpace> ovo je bio neki u pythonu 
<SilverSpace> zaboravio kak se zove
<SilverSpace> pysms 
<SilverSpace> ne znam
<lizard_> taman gledam http://www.appbrain.com/
<jackdamiels> Na symbianu mozes instalirat python, i imas modul koji je napisan za komunikaciju preko bt, poslije je lagano;)
<lizard_> problem je Å¡to mi treba za android
<SilverSpace> lizard_: http://is.gd/nHJGSi
<SilverSpace> ovo ti radi 
<SilverSpace> ali samo ako si u merezi
<lizard_> vidim da je dosta toga podrzano samo ... WiFi Keyboard neznam vidit cu pa javim
<lizard_> odmah idem probat  ... silver hvala na trudu
<SilverSpace> radi evo isprobao
<SilverSpace> salje sms
<SilverSpace> haha mozes cak poslati u odredeni datum i vrijeme
<SilverSpace> lizard_: imas i ovaj ako te ne smetaju reklame http://is.gd/HRWbN6
 * lizard_ totalno zaokupljem igrackom :)
<ivoks> kaj, novi telefon?
<lizard_> ma HTC Desire imam ga vec neko vrijeme samo ovdje se dosta toga moze novog naucit :)
<ivoks> heh
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> pozuda
<ivoks> tj zelja
<lizard_> ehhh kad bi ja rekao sto mi je zelja ovdje bi me razapeli :)
<ivoks> ?
<lizard_> jedan tablet od 10 incha :)
<lizard_> jasno da može da posluzi i ko mobitel :)
<SilverSpace> lizard_: za to je jos prerano 
<lizard_> ma nije vjeruj ... samo da malo zazivi mobitni internet onda ces da vidis koja ce bit pomama za njima :)
<lizard_> ovo ce sigurno bit moja sljedeca igracka :)
<lizard_> http://www.thetoshibatablet.com/
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/spansko--autom-uletio-na-terasu-pizzerije/936633/?foto=1
<SilverSpace> kud je ovaj uletio
<SilverSpace> lizard_: prerano je cek sad ce tek novotarije
<lizard_> jasno da je prerano
<SilverSpace> tosibica mi se svida
<lizard_> proizvod jos nije na policama :)
<SilverSpace> nelose
<SilverSpace> tegra
<SilverSpace> 2
<lizard_> zamisli koje spec, ce da ima taj uredaj
<SilverSpace> samo ja bi neki tablet da je gore ubuntu
<SilverSpace> natty
<lizard_> mislim da ce i to bit izvodivo na ovakvom strojceku
<lizard_> zamisli kako ce da radi compiz :)
<Mmike> koja to aplikacija?
<Mmike> lizard_, SilverSpace ?
<lizard_> mike evo taman cakulamo o androidu ... malo pricamo i o novim tehnologijama :)
<lizard_> Remote Web Desktop mi je silver preporucio svakako odlicna aplikacija za android (besplatna na marketu)
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  http://is.gd/nHJGSi
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL6CacimOUU
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<SilverSpace> lol
<lizard_> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Split/tabid/72/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/134216/Default.aspx
<lizard_> bio dalmatinskoh folklora
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohkAxbeMxVo
<ivoks> koji ludjaci :D
<lizard_> dobro si reka ovi u auticima nisu normalni
<lizard_> trenutno na androidu trazim skype alternativu
<lizard_> skype na androidu je grozan
<SilverSpace> ma nije
<rsedak> ivoks: ludjaci^ludjaci :-)
<ivoks> sta ne valja sa skypeom?
<ivoks> onak, koristim ga svaki dan
<ivoks> bas sam zavrsio jedan razgovor preko njega
<Mmike> los je
<Mmike> ne pokazuje mi poruke
<Mmike> kad mi netko nesto pise
<Mmike> poziv nekad dodje, nekad ne
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> kad ja zovem, radi super
<Mmike> u 90% situacija (recimo, kad nisam na UMTSu onda bas i ne radi super)
<lizard_> najveci je problem bar kod mene kad sam na UMTS zna pucat zvuk kad pričam sto se tice poruka sve je s njima ok (HTC Desire)
<Mmike> ja imam bedove da me netko zove, ja to na mobitelu ne vidim, a ovaj s druge strane dobije 'korisnik je nedostupan'
<Mmike> a ja na mrezi, uredno smsam ili sto vec
<lizard_> sinhronizacija sa kontaktima je ocajna ... ukratko nije program za preporucit
<lizard_> mike koji mob imas
<Mmike> HTC desire
<lizard_> koji custom rom koristiš :)
<Mmike> ne koristim :)
<lizard_> ako ga koristiš
<lizard_> ahhh Å¡teta :)
<lizard_> svasta sam proba ali i dalje sam vjeram sensu :)
<SilverSpace> 15 kila sam dobio u dvije godine prestrasno
<SilverSpace> bemti klopu 
<lizard_> laze vaga vjeruj ... i mene laze
<lizard_> :)
<SilverSpace> danas sam se splasio da je riknuo natty nakon restarta nije se htio podici
<SilverSpace> ni grub
<lizard_> i
<SilverSpace> i kad tamo imam ustekan usb disk a namjesteno mije da se dize sa usbea
<SilverSpace> vec sam pripremio cd
<SilverSpace> da nanovo instaliram kad skuzim da je ustekan usb
<jelly-home> nemre linux tako riknut
<lizard_> ja recimo imam problem kad bootam ubuntu 10.10 a imam na prednjem panelu spojen HTC
<lizard_> jednostavno nece da boota linux
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ma da :))
<SilverSpace> lizard_: vjerojatno isti problem
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: osim ako ga namjerno strgas, sve se da popravit
<SilverSpace> oce se podignut sa sub
<jackdamiels> kako najlakse strpat ubuntu na usb?
<SilverSpace> jackdamiels: kako mislis
<SilverSpace> instalirati ili cd live staviti
<jackdamiels> napravit live usb
<lizard_> neznam vjerovatno hoće mountirat ext4 particije koje nisu ukljucene na mobu
<jackdamiels> pa da mogu bootat s njega
<SilverSpace> imas program u ubuntu
<jackdamiels> a ime mu je?
<lizard_> silver stavi prvo live
<lizard_> oprobaj sve pa ako ti se svidi korak dalje
<SilverSpace> jackdamiels: 19:53 <     Mmike> ne pokazuje mi poruke
<SilverSpace> jackdamiels: lol
<SilverSpace> ne to UNetbootin 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> skype
<SilverSpace> Mmike: krivo sam stisnuo
<dodobas> yello
<SilverSpace> di se jelllo
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> u Starom Kotaču
<SilverSpace> neke punjene :)
<dodobas> tako je Mmike rekao... nisam probao
<Mmike> bogme, da
<Mmike> punjena
<Mmike> predobra
<SilverSpace> ja danas maznuo teletinu 
<SilverSpace> sutra ce mi biti muka vec me sad koljeno boli
<jelly-home> od teletine?
<SilverSpace> od bolestine :)
<dodobas> koji K.... ne mogu otvoriti dokument u wordu...
<dodobas> kako danas nista napraviti kako spada....
<lizard_> drustvo utakmica je idem malo ispred telke
<SilverSpace> da tekma
<SilverSpace> nakantat ce ih real danas
<ivoks> idem na terasu
<ivoks> a vi camite pred TV-om
<ivoks> idem se susit na buru :)
<obruT_> kakva mrtva tekma sad :)
<SilverSpace> liga prvaka
<obruT> pogledao sam malo program ove nove sportske tv, u cetvrtak u 20:30 ce biti magazin biciklizam.tv
<obruT> bas me zanima o cemu je rijec
<lizard_> onda ... jeli bio crveni karton ili ne ?
<Mmike> vjerojatno o tome kako su bic-staze u zagrebu ludnica 
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/fat-kid-parkour-fail-460
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-06
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> hm kaj napraviti kad se zgrada i cesta krizaju tj cesta prolazi kroz zgradu 
<SilverSpace> jer to se pokazuje u validatoru kao greska
<hbogner> SilverSpace, krivi kanal 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jebemu
<SilverSpace> jah
<obruT> SilverSpace: hej, ocemo se onda naci danas ?
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja imam dogovoreno, 17h Langov, oko 17:20 (ili koju minuticu kasnije) Bliznec - na parkingu ili kod Pilane
<SilverSpace> oj obruT 
<SilverSpace> obruT: na parkingu u 17.20
<obruT> ok, vidimo se :)
<SilverSpace> ok 
<obruT> koliko para da ponesem ak mi pase ? :)
<SilverSpace> moram izracunati koliko mi treba za 10km
<SilverSpace> 70eura je to je 500kn 
<SilverSpace> bez postarine 
<SilverSpace> to ti ne racunam :))
<obruT> ok
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/cefBbf
<SilverSpace> tocnije € 69.61 
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> jutro
<lizard_> gotovo s radotom
<lizard_> za danas
<SilverSpace> rad i samo rad :)
<lizard_> mebi sad izvačio poznati Hitlerov citat
<ivoks> kako gume drze :)
<ivoks> auto ko novi :)
<ivoks> sad kad sam vidio nove gume, jasno mi je da su stare bile skroz celave :)
<rsedak> :-)
<ivoks> danas sam na pumpi uspio natociti vise nego sto stane u spremnik goriva
<ivoks> i pitam lika je li bazdarena ta pumpa jer mi je cudno da mogu natociti vise nego sto stane u spremnik, a nisam ga niti ispraznio
<ivoks> nisam se imao vremena svadjati...
<ivoks> tak mi i treba kad idem na INA-u tocit
<ivoks> kad mutavi OMV par kilometara prije nije primao kartice... ta pumpa svako malo ima problema s telefonom, pa ne rade kartice
 * lizard_ uci irc komande
<MmikeDOMA> ok 2 dana bez struje je fakat puno
<lizard_> ???
<rsedak> http://diydrones.com/profiles/blogs/a-beautiful-woman-sings-an
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.hep.hr/ods/kupci/20kv_po_danima.pdf
<ivoks> od 04.04.2011.g. do 15.04.2011.g.
<ivoks> hihi
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> mene su prebacili
<Mmike> to je to :)
<ivoks> to je HEP :)
<Mmike> a i to sto kazes
<Mmike> nebi me cudilo da sutra OPET nemam struje
<Mmike> jer su, eto
<Mmike> zeznuli nesto
<Mmike> (kao na primjer, krive podatke stavili na web)
<lizard_> nista morat cu napravit malu nuklearku ispod kuce da budem siguran :)
<ivoks> mislim da to i je buducnost :)
<ivoks> nuklearke kao appliance
<ivoks> ustekas ju u uticnicu i eto struje :)
<lizard_> to je sigurna budućnost sve dok ne budemo koristili prirodne sile kao izvor energije
<lizard_> zamisli da možemo koristit energiju vulkana :)
<ivoks> prirodni izvori energije su promasaj
<ivoks> koji je osnovni zakon energije?
<ivoks> to da se ona ne dobija i ne gubi, samo se pretvara
<lizard_> pa prirodna energija je obnovljiv izvor
<ivoks> e sad, zamisli da ti pretvoris gomilu toplinske energije (od sunca) u elektricnu
<ivoks> to znaci da Zemlja nije dobila tu toplinu
<ivoks> sigurno nista dobroga iz toga ne moze proizaci
<ivoks> ili da uzmes vjetru energiju
<lizard_> trenutno sam bacio u papir baš tu solarnu energiju i znas sta ti mogu rec da se to jos ne isplati
<ivoks> odjednom ti pocne snijeg padati u pustinji, a 'vlazni' krajevi presusuju
<ivoks> osim toga, ti izvori nisu obnovljivi
<ivoks> svaka vjetrenjaca u sebi sadrzi jedan metal koji se ne moze reciklirati, a kojeg ima jako malo u prirodi
<ivoks> slicno je i sa solarnim plocama
<ivoks> u biti, solarne ploce (koje pretvaraju svjetlost u struju) su preskupe
<ivoks> veci efekt imaju najobicnija zrcala koja zagrijavaju vodu
<ivoks> a to je ono sto i nuklerka radi; grije vodu
<ivoks> samo puno jeftinije od sunca :D
<lizard_> tako je
<jelly> http://imgur.com/sfjU8 captcha... pi... element od?
<ivoks> jel se netko kuzi u google page rank i ino?
<ivoks> otkako sam presao sa joomle na wordpress, vise mi sitea nema na googleu
<ivoks> ono... cak i kad napisem cijeli site u trazilcu, nema ga
<ivoks> nadje mi faceboot, twitter, flickr, sve... samo ne sami site :)
<ivoks> a prije je bio prvi na popisu
<hbogner> ivoks, keywords, description, sitemap ...
<Mmike> ivoks?
<Mmike> kakve su to dark-movie brije? :)
<lizard_> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/mozillina-lista-srama/107829.aspx
<ivoks> telefon :/
<ivoks> hbogner: imam sitemap
<ivoks> hbogner: http://www.jamming-adventures.com/sitemap.xml
<hbogner> http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf
<ivoks> hm... last changed je prazan
<hbogner> ponovno si prijavi stranicu na google
<hbogner> http://www.google.com/addurl/?continue=/addurl
<ivoks> mene vise muci sto mi google webmaster tools javlja greske pri indeksiranju
<ivoks> spominje stare stranice kojih vise nema i za koje sam postavio 301
<hbogner> http://i.imgur.com/MqfcI.jpg
<ivoks> ne znam sto je gore
<ivoks> google koji ne pokaze nista
<ivoks> ili bing:
<ivoks> http://www.bing.com/search?q=jamming+adventures
<ivoks> koji pokaze sitemap :D
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> site:jamming-adventures.com
<ivoks> to je sve krivo i staro
<ivoks> ne, google me ne kuzi...
<ivoks> najcesci pojam pod kojim se pokaze moj site je 'zadar bus station murter'
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> di se gleda formula1?
<ivoks> http://www.bootsboatsandbikes.co.uk/2010/12/sea-kayaking-in-croatia/
<ivoks> hihihi :)
<hbogner> ima te na jos nekim mjestima
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YypvTr5dZM4
<hbogner> http://onkayaks.squarespace.com/kayak-forum/post/1058354
<ivoks> dobri su :)
<ivoks> wow, stavili su ogroman link na pocetnu stranicu :D
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFJSXERc5E0
<ivoks> zakon su :)
<hbogner> opa stvarno ogroman
<hbogner> posalji im neki logo bolje rezolucije
<hbogner> ovaj je zrnat
<dru||d> da mi je netko rekao da cu ostati bez interneta zbog brenera rekao bi da je lud :)
<hbogner> spalili zice?
<jelly-home> danas je opet bio ispad autentikacije na carnetu?
<dru||d> da
<dru||d> zagrijali cijevi, a utp kablovi mi bili naslonjeni na cijevi
<dru||d> rezali i varili
<dru||d> i tamo gdje je diralo cijev istopilo se sve
<hbogner> kad su kod mene u zgradi uvodili plin, dok su varili cijevi spalili su telefonske zice ukopane u zidu
<jelly-home> dru||d: pix or it didn't happen!
<dru||d> idemo dalje :)
<Mmike> pix it!
<Mmike> ma ne!
<Mmike> zar ce samo osjecka TV prenositi f1?
<lizard_> mike kako stvari stoje regionalne televizije ce prenosit formulu
<lizard_> usput pogledaj ovdje ... http://phazer.info/
<jelly-home> mh. /me nema zemaljsku tv
<lizard_> nikad cuo za taj kanal
<Mmike> lizard_, pa eto, osjecka TV je jedna od tih
<Mmike> al' ja ju ne gledam
<Mmike> a jelly nece pustit da gledam od njega :)
<obruT> jutro!
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj si ti spavao na biciklu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' imas ti saznanja nekih?
<jelly-home> Mmike: bez pive?  Nema samse!
<Mmike> jelly, kaj bez pive! S pivama, cevapima i mladim lukom!
<jelly-home> ok, al cu skipati pive i cevape <g>
<jelly-home> jedino ne znam sa kog kanala to skidati
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u vezi cega
<Mmike> pa, osjeckatv prenosi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, f1
<jelly-home> ok, a di da skinem osjeckutv?
<jelly-home> ...vjerojatno u osijeku
<SilverSpace> ma nis se jos ne zna
<SilverSpace> rekla kazala 
<SilverSpace> ostaje nam stream
<ivoks> http://www.bootsboatsandbikes.co.uk/wp-content/gallery/march-2011/92.jpg
<ivoks> a vidi mi plaze :D
<hbogner> opa
<ivoks> 5. mjesec... a ekipa se trga za doci u 7. i 8.
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer :)
<ivoks> 5. mjesec je zakon
<ivoks> http://www.bootsboatsandbikes.co.uk/wp-content/gallery/march-2011/95.jpg
<Mmike> :) jea, prodaj to nekom drugom
<Mmike> 6ti moze bit zakon, eventualno
<Mmike> 9ti je zakon
<ivoks> 6. je isto jako dobar
<ivoks> al kraj 5.... kada nema ni ovakvih kao ti, koji briju da je jos uvijek hladno :)
<ivoks> u 6. vec ima ljudi
<ivoks> u 5. nikoga... a mozes se i kupati
<ivoks> nije prevruce
<ivoks> npr:
<ivoks> http://www.bootsboatsandbikes.co.uk/wp-content/gallery/march-2011/91.jpg
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa bome, bilo nam je nekak tesko danas :)
<SilverSpace> :) zato kaj ste predugo stajali sa mnom :))
<Mmike> kako da 'tabnem' selektirani dio u vimu?
<Mmike> ivoks: pre dugo i pre cesto sam ja na moru da nebih znao kakav je 5ti mjesec :) 
<Mmike> moj je stari sad bio na moru, i kupao se, i toplo je, veli i sve
<Mmike> ludjak
<obruT> Mmike: selektiras tekst i hoces da doticne linije imaju na pocetku tab ?
<SilverSpace> ja ides drugi vikend i sigorno cu se okupati
<Mmike> obruT, jeps
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sam se kupaj :) mosh se kupat i u po zimi, manji je bed 
<Mmike> meni najbolji 9ti mjesec
<Mmike> cca 10.8 do kraja 9tog
<Mmike> sve prije toga je pre vruce
<obruT> Mmike: selektiras ih s shift-v pretpostavljam
<Mmike> i previse ljudi
<obruT> samo utipkaj
<Mmike> obruT, pa neznam, valjda :)
<obruT> :s/^/\t/
<Mmike> obruT, heh
<Mmike> obruT, shitt-v, selektiram, i onda >
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> kad stisnes dvotocku sam ce ti ubacit neke znakove, ali se nemoj zamarat s tim :)
<obruT> to nisam znao...
<obruT> nisam citao manuale jako dugo pa ono :)
<dru||d> kako u chromei vidjeti spremljenu lozinku
<SilverSpace> u postavkama
<obruT> pokusavam kuzit >
<obruT> jel mu moras dati neki motion ili sto ?
<dru||d> SilverSpace, nema ova verzija
<dru||d> starije su imale
<SilverSpace> dru||d: chrome://settings/personal
<obruT> aha
<SilverSpace> dru||d: ima i sad
<obruT> >> pomakne trenutni red
<obruT> 4>> ovaj i sljedeca tri reda...
<obruT> ok, skuzio sam :)
<SilverSpace> dru||d: chrome://settings/passwordManager
<SilverSpace> kliknes na koji oces vidjeti
<dru||d> aha .. svasta :)
<dru||d> hvala
<dru||d> odem gledati kapelske kresove preko iskon web tv
<dru||d> :)
<obruT> najte sutra preskocit biciklizam.tv magazin :)
<obruT> cak sam i nasao o cemu ce biti: http://www.bicikl.com/archives/8592
<obruT> al kud su Misaka ubacili unutra, bice to paranormalni biciklizam "na rubu"
<Mmike> obruT, jok, 
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> da :)
<Mmike> dobar, vim, dobar :)
<obruT> dosljedan je pa je logika ista...
<obruT> mozes mu reci na sto da se odnosi pa ono
<obruT> oces odredjeni broj linija, oces do pocetka fajla, do kraja fajla, ...
<obruT> dobro ce doci za identaciju koda :)
<obruT> ne znam kad je uvedeno to ?
<obruT> jer mi je malo cudno da ne znam za to, iako, da, nisam jaaaako dugo proucavao dokumentaciju pa znam samo ono sto sam jaaaako davno naucio, iako mi je to uglavnom dosta za sve :)
<Mmike> pa enznam
<Mmike> meni sad trebalo :)
<Mmike> ne kordiram bas u vimu
<Mmike> pa onda neznam sve te djidje
<SilverSpace> Sportska TV di to ima
<SilverSpace> prvi puta za to cujem
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to od nedavno nesto, HOO to ima
<Mmike> al' nema tamo formule :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-07
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> Prenosim... [HELP] UKRADEN BICIKL Scott Genius MC50 M 2007 http://t.co/In7Q48T Nagrada onome tko ga pomogne vratiti 1000 kn. Kontakt vlasnika, Patrik, 098 184 69 46. Razglasite dalje, a bicikl je JEDINI takav u HR
<hbogner> znam da i ovdje ima biciklista pa ..
<obruT> to nije bicikl, to je traktor :)
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> tek sam sad skuzio da ima garmina an volanu :D
<jelly> hbogner: to je otislo u dijelove... ak i nadje nesto naci ce ramu
<hbogner> jelly, a samo prenosim
<hbogner> frendu su skinuli sve djelove i ostavili smao ramu jer je ona bila zavezana
<hbogner> i to tokom dana ispred faksa
<hbogner> heh sad sam se sjetio, tu je na kanalu pa moze vise o tome reci
<hbogner> odoh lagano
<hbogner> pozdrav
<rsedak> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> wo
<MmikeMRMA> novi skype!
<rsedak> katastrofa: http://www.celticlyricscorner.net/lamond/horoghoid.htm
<rsedak> MmikeMRMA: kak ti izgleda novi skype?
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak, nemam pjma, sad vidim da ga mogu apt-getnut
<MmikeMRMA> sekunda
<rsedak> nevjerojatno: GPointing Device Settings: Touchpad off, a touchpad i dalje radi :-)
<MmikeMRMA> rsedak, izgleda isto. samo sto vise nije 2.1 beta nego je 2.2 beta :)
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> i meni isto :-) ali zabrinjava me touchpad
<rsedak> naravno na ubuntu 10.04 LTS :-)
<rsedak> ThinkPad Edge
<SilverSpace> svida mi se sve vise ovaj natty
<MmikeMRMA> meni je ocajan
<MmikeMRMA> taj unity, bwah
<MmikeMRMA> al' doduse, ja sam samo u virtualboxu to probavao
<MmikeMRMA> pa eto
<igustin> mini anketa... (ozbiljno, molim odgovore)
<igustin> trebate rješenje koje će preuzimati/primati mailove, sparsati i header i body, nešto napraviti s time i na kraju nekoliko podataka iskrcati u bazu
<igustin> za to ćete koristiti: 1) PHP; 2) fetchmail/procmail/...; 3) nešto treće
<igustin> nije šala, koliko god većini zvučalo :/
<rsedak> procmail
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> osim ako ti ne treba fancy administracija i ino 
<igustin> nema frontenda
<rsedak> onda prcmail
<Mmike> pa onda fetchmail/procmail sa malo basha eventualno perl/python, sto te vec vise veseli
 * rsedak potpisuje
<igustin> ali nitko ne bi za to koristio PHP? ;)
<rsedak> igustin: kad nema potrebe :-)
<rsedak> provokatoru jedan :-)
 * Mmike nebi koristio PHP
<Mmike> php je nuzno zlo :)
<rsedak> "php je jedna velika sigurnosna rupcaga" :-)
<Mmike> pa to sad ne znam bas
<Mmike> ne krivi alat zato sto je alatnicar los
<Mmike> mislim, igustin, ako se super snalazis u PHPu, radi u PHPu
<Mmike> ja bih osobno odabrao bash
<Mmike> ili ako je iole slozenije to 'sparsaj i strpaj u bazu', onda python
<Mmike> fuck, /me mora u ducan
<igustin> stvar je u tome da sam ja već to implementirao u fetchmail/procmail kombinaciji, i radi rock-solid 5+ godina
<rsedak> a da se ulogiras na web?, pa ti donesu u kucu/stan?
<rsedak> igustin: pa onda ne mijenjaj tehnologiju :-)
<igustin> ali sad se pojavio lik koji ne pozna te alate, već natuca PHP, pa želi "i taj dio imati pod svojom kontrolom"
<Mmike> igustin, eh
<Mmike> ako netko 'ne pozna PHP' a smatra se iskusnim racunalcem, onda bi taj netko PHP trebao moci savladati u sat-dva?
<rsedak> igustin: da li te placa da mu "preneses" kontrolu?
<Mmike> osim ako nije .netlija :
<igustin> ali pozivanje PHP interpretera za operacije na razini protokola, pa još i parsanje mailova nije nešto što želim pod cronom u serverskom backendu :-/
<rsedak> onda muj ljepo reci da ne moze zbog hw resursa
<igustin> i napadati ga sa stotinama mailova na minutu
<igustin> dobro da nije Basic predložio :/
<dodobas> Mmike: kako agregirati neki subquery koji vraca vise redova u jedan 
<dodobas> a..... array ili ima nesto drugo?
 * Mmike je krivo skuzio :)
 * Mmike je skuzio da to imas u PHPu implementirano
<Mmike> dada, odrezi mu obje sake, odmah! :)
<Mmike> dodobas, erm... mozes malo konkretnije?
<dodobas> Mmike: ma dobro... budem array koristio
<Mmike> ma daj reci sta bi htio :)
<dodobas> ideja je prikazati rezultate podupita kao jedan atribut glavnog upita
<dodobas> select datum, opis, array(select djelatnik from djelatnici where id_projekta=dnevnik.id_projekta) from dnevnik
<dodobas> jer ovaj podupit vrati vise redova...
<Mmike> a kako bi ti rezultat izgledao? sto bi s tim arrayejm poslije?
<Mmike> crtao na ekran, ili ?
<dodobas> array_to_string
<Mmike> aha
<dodobas> CSV ouptut
<Mmike> pa onda imas
<Mmike> cek
<dodobas> sigurno ima nesto ocito... )
<Mmike> cek da nadjem :)
<Mmike> array_agg
<Mmike> select datum, opis, array_agg(djelatnik) from dnevnik join djelatnici on blablabla group by datum, opis
<Mmike> tako nekako
<Mmike> (napamet tipkam)
<dodobas> e to je to ... :D
<darkwood> poz
<darkwood> jel ima neka kul naredba da provjeri koji server se vrti na sajtu
<Mmike> darkwood, jel' mosh na server?
<darkwood> ma ja bi provjerio koji se vrti server ako nemam ssh podatke za server
<darkwood> recimo, ako zelim vidjeti koji je server na googleu
<darkwood> kao apache, nginx, lighthttpd...
<Mmike> http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph/?host
<Mmike> tako nesto?
<darkwood> da
<Mmike> eto onda :)
<darkwood> hmm, a bez tog sajta? :D
<darkwood> da u konzolu nesto napisem
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> telnet site.com 80
<Mmike> pa reci onda neznam, get /
<Mmike> i vidi sto ti ovaj pljune nazad :)
<Mmike> mozes i curl --verbose
<Mmike> npr: curl --verbose http://www.ubuntu-hr.org
<Mmike> < HTTP/1.1 200 OK
<Mmike> < Date: Thu, 07 Apr 2011 10:24:46 GMT
<Mmike> < Server: Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu)
<Mmike> < Last-Modified: Thu, 07 Apr 2011 06:29:03 GMT
<darkwood> radi ova fora sa telnetom :D
<Mmike> darkwood, ae :) ako ti se da tako, i to radi :)
<igustin> dodobas: kako si zadovoljan backuppc-jem?
<igustin> onim Å¡to si nedavno stavio na notebook?
<dodobas> ma nisam stavio na notebook... :)
<dodobas> nego se backuppc spaja notebook
<dodobas> svako jutro kad dodjem na posao... :)
<igustin> ma dobro, na to sam mislio
<igustin> ali ima neki agent na računalu, mora biti
<dodobas> a tu samo vrtim ryncd.... ali moze i tar+ssh, samba....
<igustin> misliš rsyncd?
<dodobas> potato-patato....
<igustin> trebam malo vidjeti kako se da to skonfati da ne ubije LAN i disk čim se priključi računalo
<dodobas> rsync ima bandwidth limiter
<dodobas> sto se da konfigurirati po hostu
<Mmike> da, al' nema i/o limiter
<Mmike> i kad krene, brate, ubije :)
<Mmike> jos ako imas patriciju mountanu sa noatime i inime
<Mmike> eh :)
<igustin> ah ta Patricija :P
<rsedak> :-) Patricija, Patricija Mariova Patricija :-)
 * rsedak ducks
 * Mmike je bio zaljubljen u Patriciju u srednjoj skoli
<Mmike> i od onda ih zovem - Patricijama :)
<Mmike> patriša!
<ivoks>  ivoks@ubuntu.com Get ready to make her happy.
<ivoks> ts
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> referring site: www.srpskamuzika.com/domaci/severina/Severina-in-action-domaci22.zip
<jelly> Mmike: što se tiče rsynca i IO opterećenja, sa strane izvora možeš provjeriti da se koristi CFQ ioscheduler na tom disku, i opaliti ionice po rsync procesima
<jelly> er. igustin ^^
<Mmike> jelly, hm, kul
 * ivoks prelazi na Fedoru
<jelly> ionice radi samo sa read, ne i za write, zato se applya na sorsu
<ivoks> super su mi postari u malim mjestima
<ivoks> nema pojma kako se tvoja ulica zove, al zna koja je posta za tebe
<ivoks> kada se pojavi neko novo ime, totalni kolaps sustava, iako pise adresa
<ivoks> morao sam provaliti susjedov kaslic da dodjem do svoje poste :)
<Mmike> jelly, a radi samo sa CFQ ?
<jelly> da
<igustin> jelly: da, dobar hint
<Mmike> steta :( cfq je los za postgres, bar se meni isti bolje ponasa sa antisipetri
<Mmike> i imam bas taj bed, rsync ubije stroj, srecom to traje samo 2-3 minute, tijekom noci
<jelly> pa koji kufer vrtis rsync na particiji di je Pg 
<jelly> dumpove stavit na drugu particiju ili disk i backupirati njih
<jelly> obicno stavim deadline kad cfq default zeza
<jelly> taj cfq je bio jako bagav u proslosti, i nism siguran da su sve ispravili u recentnim kernelima
<Mmike> nemam pojma, ovo je 2 godine stara instalacija, pa eto
<Mmike> a rsync vrtim backupa radi
<Mmike> imam 25G cluster, i restore istog traje par sati, a ovako imam 'hot standby' pa u slucaju sranja, najgoreg, moram replayati cijeli dan WALova sto traje puno manje
<jelly> rsync zivih fajlova Pga nije prevec koristan
<jelly> to bi radije lvm snapshot, ako vec mora na zivo, bar da bude konzistentno
<Mmike> lvm daje ogroman overhead
<Mmike> rsync zivih fajlova je vrlo koristan
<Mmike> zato imas WAL logove
<Mmike> pa s njima popravis sranja koja je rsync sjebao
<Mmike> al' ti je restore time puno manji
<Mmike> ako ti je baza mega-write-intensive, onda radi rsync svakih 6 sati, pa imas manje WALova za replayanje
<Mmike> prosjecni maximum je kod mene oko 3000 transakcije u satu, i to max 2-3 sata tjedno, rijetko kad se desi da imam vise od jedne transakcije u sekundi.... tako da mi ovo radi super
<jelly> /o\
<jelly> al dobro, nemam skoro nikakvog iskustva sa Pg
<Mmike> sasvim je sigurno rsyncati datadir postgresov, ako se pobrines da su ti WALovi pravilno prebaceni
<Mmike> kad kazes COMMIT postgresu, onda on to zapise u WAL i kaze fsync. i to je to. 
<Mmike> U datadir zapise nekad, kad mu dodje. (bgwriter)
<Mmike> tako da sam datadir nije toliko krucijalan
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/gruzija--zena-od-75-godina-prerezala-kablove-i-armenija-vise-nije-mogla-na-internet-/937092/
<Mmike> bwah
<darkwood> apt-get remove nginx* | Reading package lists... Done | Building dependency tree | Reading state information... Done | E: Couldn't find package nginx-common_0.8.54-4_all.deb | zasto??? 
<ivoks> ;
<ivoks> )
<ivoks> sto znaci *?
<darkwood> da obrise sve sta pocinje na nginx :D
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> sto znaci *?
<ivoks> kada napises 'ls *'
<ivoks> sto se desi, tko/sto tu zvjezdicu pretvori u nesto?
<ivoks> shell, jel tako?
<darkwood> da
<ivoks> dakle, kada napises 'ls *', to je kao da si napisao 'ls <svaki file koji se nalazi u tom direktoriju>'
<darkwood> da
<ivoks> dakle, ta * nije upucena apt-getu
<ivoks> vec shellu
<ivoks> i onda shell zamijeni tu zvjezdicu
<ivoks> kada napises apt-get remove peroperic*
<ivoks> u biti kazes 'apt-get remove 'shell, ajde mi daj popis svega sa peroperic*';
<ivoks> kuzis?
<darkwood> kuzim
<darkwood> a kako da mu kazem da obrise sve sta pocinje sa nginx-* :D
<darkwood> se moze uopce to?
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> apt-get remove ngins-.*
<ivoks> x
<darkwood> e to :)
<ivoks> radilo bi i zjezdica, da u tom direktoriju nemas ngnix-* datoteke
<Mmike> ivoks, koji mejl klijent ti koristis?
<ivoks> al kako imas... bash je zamijenio * sa tim datotekama, a ne onime sto si ti ocekivao
<ivoks> Mmike: k9-mail i evolution
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> odustao si od clawsa?
<ivoks> da... treba mi vise od samo maila
<ivoks> treba mi i adresar na googlu i kalendari s googla
<Mmike> kuzim
<Mmike> jel' bio netko u varsavskoj nedavno
<Mmike> na sto to lici tamo?
<rsedak> Mmikeja samo sam na slikama vido kako je jucer bilo :-)
<Mmike> ma ne na akciju
<Mmike> nego na izgled te garaze i svega
<Mmike> o konja mutavog, lik ima 2 diska, u mirroru, al' ima na njima jedno 7 patricija i 7 md-divajseva
<dodobas> Mmike: ne vidim problem... :)
<Mmike> pa ne kuzim
<Mmike> mislim, mogo je 1 raid patriciju po disku slozit, stavit te dvije u md mirror, i onda md particionirat
<dodobas> po meni je to isto .. :)
<jelly> nije bas isto.
<jelly> a) prije se nisu uopce mogli particionirati md arrayevi b) brze je rebuildati jedan mali md kad nes privremeno krepa nego cijeli disk
<jelly> c) boot loaderi imaju jako puno problema sa particioniranim md
<rsedak> :-) Barosso cita bukvicu nasim vrlim Saborskim zastupnicima :-)
<jelly> citaj: radi samo grub-legacy, i to instaliran rucno u mbr
<jelly> 1 md per partition je poznata i priznata konfiguracija
<SilverSpace> rsedak: mos si misliti
<SilverSpace> nitko ga ga ne razumije
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> jelly: nisam niti znao da se moze MD particionirati
<Mmike> jelly, i tend to disagree
<Mmike> a) - stoji, al' to vise nije tako
<Mmike> b) ako nesto krepa, krepao je disk. Pa i tako moras rebuildati sve
<jelly> jok
<Mmike> c) stoji, boot je na odvojenom disku
<lizard_> i tako prodje jos jedan radan dan
<Mmike> jelly, de se objasni, sta jok :)
<Mmike> ima smisla, mozda, ako imas na 6 diskova 2 particije u mirroru, druge 2 na dva diska isto u mirroru i onda 4 u raid10
<Mmike> al' brijem da si ubio diskove onda samo tako, performance-wise (dakako, jako ovisi sto je gore)
<jelly> meni se cesto desilo da md raid1 member ispadne bez posebnog razloga... recimo, lose kablovinje
<Mmike> pa da, i svi mdjevi koji su na tom disku ti ispadnu, ne?
<lizard_> ehhh danas sam imao čudan problem s WiFi-om laptop dobiva ip adresu a nemože dobit gateway
<lizard_> sto bi mogao bit problem
<jelly> Mmike: ne, samo oni koji su imali nekakav io.
<Mmike> jelly, hm
<Mmike> jelly, interesting, noted! :)
<ivoks> kaj popisivaci vec kruze?
<ivoks> hoce doci meni u vikendicu ili bi ja trebao biti doma? :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa di si prijavljen
<SilverSpace> kakva vikendica :))
<ivoks> pa u zagrebu
<ivoks> al necu biti tamo slijedecih mjesec dana
<ivoks> ono... kao da sam na putu
<SilverSpace> mogu reci da je popis idiotski
<SilverSpace> trosenje para bez veze
<ivoks> 'Upravo obavila svetu dužnost davanja cjenjenih podataka popisivačici, i bila napadnuta od zgrožene svekrve jer sam rekla ženi da za mene stavi da sam agnostik.'
<ivoks> neugodne situacije :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> takvo nesto i ja zelim izbjec :)
<ivoks> 'A kad sam za malu rekla, ne izjašnjava se, uzela je za ruku i rekla, ti si moja mala katolkinja, idem te ja učiti očenaš. Otada su u sobi i zajedno mole. Dotad je nije učila ni molitve ni ničega... O da vratila se samo uzeti čokoladu uz napomenu: a ovoj agnostkinji ništa'
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> 99% ljudi misle da ako bude na popisu vise katolika da ce crkva dobiti vise od drzave 
<SilverSpace> a to nije istina
<SilverSpace> moze ih biti i 50% ili 10% dobit ce isto
<ivoks> ijao...
<ivoks> sad sam skuzio da cu i na ovom popisu biti SSS
<SilverSpace> kaze popisivac kod mene koliko mii je velika kuhinja reko 3,5x1,5 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kako to mislis - nije istina?
<Mmike> ivoks, ako nisi doma kad ti dodju duzan si se sam prijaviti negdje 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: neki dan skusao na 101 
<Mmike> ako ne napravis, onda si krivac gonjeni :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa... kaj nema zakon o crkvenim sranjima i vjerskim idiotarijama koji kaze da para dobiju kol'ko vjernika imaju?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to se odnosi koliko crkava tj. okruga ima u hrvatskoj a ne koliko vjernika ima
<SilverSpace> znaci morali bi porusiti crkve
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> ja sam 'bolimekuracslik'
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vjeruj bilo je neki dan na 101
<SilverSpace> i ja nisam to znao
<Mmike> jebote, otvorio prozor i sad mi je toplije u stanu nego kaj je bilo kad je zatvoren prozor bio :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa normalno kad je vani toplije
<SilverSpace> zidovi su jos uvijek hladni 
<ivoks> ja vjerujem u Silu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: necistu :)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: :-)
<rsedak> Gdje je Exorcist?
<ivoks> brijem da ce na broj katolika pasti ispod 80%
<rsedak> Mislis nakon popisa 2011?
<ivoks> da
<rsedak> tesko
<ivoks> ma... to je pol zagreba
<SilverSpace> hm
<obruT> ih, pa svi znamo da je hrvacka puna pravih hrvata katolika tako da ono...
<rsedak> ljudi se izjasnjavanju zbog okoline, da bi prema tom izjasnjavajnu odvajali dio place za Crkvu:-) e to bi bila duga prica :-)
<ivoks> a jos su se vratili i srbi
<obruT> rsedak: naravno
<SilverSpace> ubiti to je totalno bezveze pitanje
<obruT> u manjim mjestima sacuvaj boze ako se izjasnis kao nekatolik
<rsedak> u malom mjestu zbog drugih krste djecu
<ivoks> obruT: zato sto je to uvijek znacilo da si od onih drugih
<ivoks> mislim, ja ne osudjujem takvo ponasanje
<ivoks> to je potpuno normalno
<ivoks> pa turski ratovi su zavrsili, sta, prije 100njak godina
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ne odvaja se prema popisu tj postotku koliko katolika ima u hr
<ivoks> i sve sto se desavalo od 1900. do 2000. je posljedica otomanskog carstva
<obruT> meni ide na zivce furka na nesto u sto u biti niti sam ne vjerujes, ali to se tak danas radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: znam ali zamisli da ljude iz place odvaja zato sto su se izjasnili kao katolici. Austrijski i Njemacki (neke pokraine) model.
<obruT> kad vidim svu tu masu ekipe koja u osamdesetima nije htjela prismrdit crkvi, a danas sjede u prvim redovima, sve mi se smuci
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> od frenda stari mlatio frenda kad  bi ovaj s nama otisao u crkvu, a sad je prvi tamo, najveci hrvat katolik
<SilverSpace> rsedak: prepolovilo bi se kod nas :) mozda i vise
<obruT> danas je obratno, doticni idu u crkvu, ja ne
 * rsedak ode odvesti svoje potomstvo na fintess :-)
<SilverSpace> obruT: vis ja sam katolik koji nije od 91 otisao u crkvu
<SilverSpace> i zabole me za crkvu
<ivoks> ja sam u crkvu isao do krizme
<ivoks> jer sam 'morao' :)
<ivoks> a onda mi je jedne nedjelje bilo toliko zlo od propovijedi... vise nisam otisao
<SilverSpace> vjernik i katolik su razlicite stvari
<ivoks> gledam ogledni primjerak popisnice
<ivoks> prema pitanjima pretpostavljam da te mogu zateci bilo gdje
<ivoks> jer pita jesi li stalni stanovnik mjesta
<ivoks> i gdje je mjesto stanovanja
 * Mmike je isao u crkvu samo fotkat :)
<Mmike> neznam dal' sam ikad u .hr bio u crkvi
<Mmike> mozda u katedrali par puta
<ivoks> ti si uceni nevjernik :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ubiti koliko sam cuo mogu te popisati bilo gdje
<SilverSpace> i strance mogu popisati
 * obruT ode na penjacu...
<obruT> pozdrav!
<ivoks> ja bi trebao ici trcati
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj danas se penjes
 * Mmike bi trebao bicikl vozit, pre super je dan
<Mmike> grijeh je sjedit doma
<Mmike> al' eto... taka su vremena, pa se sjedi doma :)
<SilverSpace> ja vec danas odradio rutu na bike
<ivoks> mjesto rodjena osobe
<ivoks> i onda pita naselje
<ivoks> ja ni ne znam u kojoj sam bolnici rodjen :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: znaju popisivaci :))
<ivoks> kak znaju kad je to pitanje
<ivoks> Vjera: Katolica, nije vjernik, ne izjasnjava se, druga
<ivoks> NEMA JEDI VITEZOVI?!
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
<ivoks> Je li osoba u radoblju 25. do 31. ozujka (barem jedan sat) obavljala bilo kakav posao za placu u novcu ili naturi?
<ivoks> Je li osoba spremna poceti raditi u slijedeca dva tjedna?
<ivoks> wtf?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam reko za 3,5g strog netjak da zna raditi na racunalu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nece valjda biti nepismen sljedecih 10godina
<jelly> ivoks: a nema popunjavanja custom unosom ako je vjera: Druga?
<jelly> ivoks: legalese: jeste li bili zaposleni (zadnji tjedan) u 3. mjesecu? 
<SilverSpace> moram priznat da mi se ovo svida http://www.htc.com/www/product/flyer/overview.html
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> elementarna greska
<ivoks> na pocetku trcati uz brdo
<ivoks> ubijes se na startu, pa ti i onaj laksi dio predstavlja problem
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jednom smo frend i ja otisli nizvodno kanuom i nikad vise
<ivoks> pa nego kak nego nizvodno?
<SilverSpace> povuce te rijeka pa odes predaleko
<ivoks> pa... skreni?
<SilverSpace> tesko se vratiti
<SilverSpace> odes uzvodno koliko mozes poslje te boli briga natrag se vratis do auta
<SilverSpace> ovako na kraju dana nismo mogli nas dvojica kanu dic na krov
<SilverSpace> od umora
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> na ne ides kanuom gore dole ili dole gore
<ivoks> ides u jednom smjeru, a netko drugi vozi auto :)
<SilverSpace> eh :)
<SilverSpace> toje spust
<SilverSpace> ali kad bauljas po lonjskom polju
<ivoks> novi skype za linux
<ivoks> ma ne ser...
<ivoks> Support for call waiting and holding
<ivoks> pa ono... koga briga za to
<SilverSpace> ma nis nisu promjenili
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> isti isti
<rsedak> SilverSpace: gdje ste bili u Lonjskom Polju?
<SilverSpace> rsedak: proso sam ga uzduz i popreko i po lonji i kad je bilo poplavljeno
<SilverSpace> rsedak: najcesce od mosta u popovaci pa do ustave
<SilverSpace> u savu
<SilverSpace> po svim grabama uz lonjski nasip
<SilverSpace> rsedak: evo jedne slike iz pohoda http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/TMP9.jpg
<rsedak> odlicno :-)
<Mmike> ivoks, ae :) ja se isto zacudio jutros
<Mmike> verzija 2.2beta :)
<ivoks> Mmike: tolko novosti da jos uvijek proucavam :D
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ocq6_3-nEw
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Linux slavi 20 godina: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ocq6_3-nEw
<chaky> eh, a ja ga koristim od '98
<ivoks> ja od '97.
<Mmike> ja od 2006 na desktopu
<ivoks> ja sam i poceo s desktopom :)
<ivoks> uopce se nisam namjeravao baviti racunalima
<ivoks> do '97. sam znao sam pokrenuti Dune i ICQ
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dune_II
<ivoks> The Battle for Arrakis
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/31/Dune_2_screenshot_attack_on_base.jpg
<ivoks> zakon
<budz0r> dobar dan
<hbogner> joj dune2 sam igrao u srenjdoj 95 na informatici
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Command_%26_Conquer_%28video_game%29
<ivoks> ovo sam cak i kupio :)
<hbogner> nazalost iali smao jedan razred informatiku
<ivoks> ali dune 2 i spice su bili bolji
<hbogner> ali s linux poceo 2003 kad sam nabavio prvi komp
<ivoks> za vrijeme red alerta sam vec kompajlirao kernel da bi mi proradio modem :)
<budz0r> jeste li presli na unity, ili ste jos uvijek na klasicnome gnometu?
<ivoks> ja sam na unityu
<ivoks> bolji mi je od klasicnog gnomea
<budz0r> pa istina
<ivoks> brzo sam se priviknuo
<budz0r> je malo bolji
<ivoks> windows shortcuti su mi zakon
<budz0r> ali smeta mi mali broj workspejsova
<ivoks> kaj ne vuce to iz compiza?
<budz0r> navodno ima rijesenje za to, probao i ne radi :)
<hbogner> ja jos na 10.04 na desktopu, a na laptopu 10.10
<budz0r> kazete novi skajp :)
<ivoks> ma nemoj se ni trudit
<ivoks> ista stvar
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> i, koji je workaround za vise desktopa?
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/730166
<ivoks> tja... jesam rekao
<budz0r> kroz gconf editor 
<ivoks> ne
<budz0r> ali ne sljaka
<ivoks> naravno da ne
<ivoks> compiz crta prozore, ne metacity
<ivoks> ja nasao
<budz0r> ok, probam tako 
<ivoks> i sad ih imam 6
<ivoks> tj., 9
<ivoks> sve ti pise u onom bugu
<budz0r> trenutno sam u klasicnom gnometu
<ivoks> onda jebiga :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> ali vracam se na unity
<budz0r> samo dok se apdejti poinstaliraju
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> popio sam 3dl vina
<ivoks> je li to novi scrollbar stigao? :)
<ivoks> Description: Scrollbar overlayed widget Overlay scrollbar is a library implementing a new GTK Widget enabling a dynamic overlay behavior.
<ivoks> o da... je :)
<ivoks> valjda ce biti ukljucen po defaultu
<ivoks> to ce izazvati nove 'kaj su to napravili' reakcije
<hbogner> ivoks, kaj vino tako dobro djeluje?
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> ma ne, nego je skupo
<ivoks> a ja popio skoro pol boce
<ivoks> a nis... onda i ostatak
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> joj imam ja neko fratarsko vino
<hbogner> treba to popit dok valja
<hbogner> dobio za rodjendan
<ivoks> jesu! default su :)
<ivoks> hm... al ne svuda
<ivoks> i imaju usability bug :)
<ivoks> u biti, nekoliko njih
<ivoks> bar imaju sta za peglati
<ivoks> al sigurno ce krenuti salve 'koji k, ovo ono, budale...' dok ne skuze da mogu skrolati i bez da traze/gledaju scrollbar (ako nemaju misa sa scrollom)
<ivoks> nego, mene jos uvijek muci zasto mi se www.jamming-adventures.com ne pokaze kada trazim 'jamming adventures'
<ivoks> pa taman da je prazna stranica, trebala bi biti jedna od prvih :)
<ivoks> http://www.jamming-adventures.com/robots.txt
<ivoks> ovo je ok, ne?
<SilverSpace> od kuda hebeni skype vuce ikone 
<SilverSpace> mamicu mu
<SilverSpace> i to one kaj prikazuje u trey
<budz0r> ivoks: da to ti je ok
<ivoks> al... site se ne pokazuje u googleu
<ivoks> niti u jednom drugom pretrazivacu
<ivoks> nigdje
<ivoks> linkovi su posvuda
<ivoks> ono, pokaze mi twitter, facebook stranice, al site ne
<budz0r> koji cms?
<ivoks> wordpres
<ivoks> dok je bila joomla sve je bilo super
<ivoks> kako sam prebacio na wordpress, oslo sve u k
<budz0r> ivoks: bas cudno
<ivoks> nije w3c:
<budz0r> ja sam nedavno digao jedan wordpress, i nemam tih problema
<ivoks> This document was successfully checked as HTML5!
<budz0r> ivoks: si poslozio permalinks
<ivoks> a za taj site mi je bas bitno da bude uocljiv
<ivoks> kakve permalinks?
<ivoks> nije to blog
<Mmike> jel' istina da nema minimize tipki u novoj gnomi?
<jelly-home> kaj ce ti minimize
<chaky> Mmike: uvijek ih mozes ukljuciti
<jelly-home> ne sjecam se kad sam to zadnji put kliknuo 
<jelly-home> u windowsima da jer tamo nemam workspaces/pager
<Mmike> pa ja neznam kaj ce tebi
<Mmike> al meni bas dobro dodje
<Mmike> povremeno
<chaky> Mmike: Alt+f9 bi trebao biti minimize u gnometu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uvjek imas desni klik
<budz0r> ivoks: ok su ti permalinkovi
<Mmike> bogme je
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, za windowse, virtualwin, presuper radi
<Neuromanc> ekipa jel netko cuo za MMS?
<Neuromanc> jel to lijek, otrov, sveta vodica?
<SilverSpace> PMS
<ivoks> ja nikad ne minimiziram
<ivoks> i koliko sam skuzio, ljudi cesce minimiziraju slucajno nego li namjerno
<ivoks> Mmike: da, ima samo close tipka
<ivoks> budz0r: nesto ne valja kada me svi pretrazivaci ignoriraju :/
<ivoks> bing nadje samo sitemap
<Mmike> ja minimiziram
<Mmike> ne sad stalno, al' ono
<Mmike> dobro mi dodje to
<Mmike> nekad
<ivoks> maknut cu ja robots.txt
<hbogner> ivoks, mislim da ti "Disallow: " blikira sve
<hbogner> ja ima jedfan dio upisan koji nedam robotima
<hbogner> i sve ostalo normalno radi
<hbogner> ili stavi Allow: /
<hbogner> umjesto Disallow
<ivoks> ne, to nije problem
<ivoks> Dopušteno retkom 2: Disallow:
<hbogner> ali ovo tvoje bi trebalo radit
<ivoks> al vise ne vjerujem ni sebi, pa brijem maknuti robots.txt
<ivoks> u biti, to je defaultni robots od wordpressa
<SilverSpace> fakat ne mogu naci od kuda vuce skype ikonu u tray
<ivoks> http://ubuntu-hr.org/robots.txt
<ivoks> dakle, to nije problem
<ivoks> trenutno najlogicnije objasnjenje je da me google mrzi :)
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno treba proci malo vremena
<hbogner> SilverSpace, /usr/share/icons/skype.png
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne... zato sto sam prije mjesec dana bio medju prvim... prelaskom na wordpress, site je nestao sa trazilica
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ono sto me zabrinjava su crawl errors
<ivoks> u webmaster tools
<ivoks> i svi ti crawl errors su urlovi koji vise ne postoje
<ivoks> ali nisu niti navedeni u sitemap-u, pa ne znam zasto bi ih crawlao
<ivoks> najradje da sve zaboravi i krene od pocetka :)
<lizard_> pozdrav svima
<ivoks> Ako se vaša web-lokacija ne pojavljuje u Googleovim rezultatima pretraživanja ili ako se njezina učinkovitost smanjila u odnosu na prije (i vi vjerujete da vaša web-lokacija ne krši naše smjernice za webmastere), možete tražiti da Google preispita vašu web-lokaciju.
<ivoks> da, to zelim! mislim da je google ujebo
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma znam za tu ali u tray indikator
<ivoks> Pričekajte nekoliko tjedana za postupak ponovne ocjene. Nažalost, ne možemo odgovoriti zasebno na svaki zahtjev za ponovno razmatranje.
<ivoks> ma jebite se
<Neuromanc> heh
<Neuromanc> bas njih briga
<lizard_> opet mi neradi u skypu kamera
<vanja_> pozz
<lizard_> poz vanja
<SilverSpace> lizard_: vis ja nisam ni pogledao i ja sam sa njom imao problema
<SilverSpace> poz vanja_ 
<lizard_> probat cu sad cheese
<lizard_> da vidim hoće li u njemu radit
<SilverSpace> i meni radi u cheese u skype ne
<SilverSpace> fuck
<lizard_> i sta sad radit
<SilverSpace> vratiti se na stari :)
<ivoks> ili konfigurirati novi
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> kaj je cheese?
<lizard_> ivoks znas li kako
<vanja_> moze pitanje... kako da dobijem ubuntu netbook izgled na laptopu
<budz0r> Mmike: aplikacija za webcam
<ivoks> vanja_: koja verzija ubuntua?
<vanja_> 10.10
<budz0r> Mmike: mos se ufotkat sa razno raznim efektima
<SilverSpace> ne radi mi ni na stari nacin
<ivoks> nemoj stavljati netbook sucelje tamo
<ivoks> 10.10 netbook verzija se temelji na mutteru koji je u to vrijeme bio za k.
<vanja_> zasto?
<ivoks> radje skini zadnji 11.04 daily
<ivoks> ili se strpi jos 20ak dana
<vanja_> a koliko je pouzdan?
<ivoks> pa s obzirom da je release za 20 dana, trebao bi biti prilicno pouzdan :)
<vanja_> je li moram raditi reinstalaciju ili moze nadogradnja
<ivoks> ja ga koristim vec 2 mjeseca
<ivoks> mozes nadograditi
<ivoks> iz terminala pokreni:
<ivoks> update-manager -d -c 
<vanja_> samo to?
<ivoks> da
<budz0r> vanja_: ionako ti je uskoro sluzbeni izlazak nove verzije
<SilverSpace> lizard_: ovako moras skype pokrenut LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype
 * Mmike si mora kameru kupit
<Mmike> pa da vidimo
<Mmike> e, ivok
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> nisi radio disao upgrade skriptu?
<Mmike> ak nisi, ja bi sad, imam vremena
<lizard_> probat ću
<lizard_> hvala
<vanja_> jos nesto... disfunkcionalne su mi obje ove pomocne tipke na laptopu?
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> koje pomocne tipke?
<Mmike> odo vidjet jel' se kaj da napravit
<Mmike> budz0r, de malo konsolidiraj logove na ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> i u /root direktoriju ima svacega, pa vidi jel' to treba i tak to malo, jel
<Mmike> reda napravit
<ivoks> e... savjet
<vanja_> ma ove  zamjenske za mousa
<Mmike> kome?
<ivoks> jednom sam se zajebo... i slozio apache virtualni server da pise logove u ime_domene_access_log
<ivoks> major fuckup
<ivoks> uvijek .log
<ivoks> logrotate ne rotira _log
<budz0r> Mmike: ok
<ivoks> vanja_: zelis reci da ti mis ne radi?
<budz0r> Mmike: sve kaj je u /root mislim da bi trebalo biti tamo, u biti pitaj ivoksa
<vanja_> ne radi mi na laptopu
<lizard_> silver radi samo iz terminala
<ivoks> pa kakav je to laptop da ti ne rade tipke od misa
<budz0r> ivoks: ok bacim oko
<vanja_> pa s obzirom da je nov i mene cudi??
<ivoks> budz0r: ?
<ivoks> to je samo savjet
<ivoks> generalni, ne za ubuntu-hr
<budz0r> ivoks: a ha
<budz0r> krivo sam te skuzil
<SilverSpace> lizard_: slozi si u skriptu
<Mmike> /root/restore ima 5.1 G stvari unutra
<Mmike> jel' to treba?
<Mmike> etc i var su unutra
<Mmike> ivoks?
<budz0r> Mmike: mislim da to ivoksu trebalo
<Mmike> to je od migracije nesto ostalo?
<budz0r> Mmike: svaka cast za dokumentaciju
<ivoks> ma to mozete maknut
<Mmike> gut
<ivoks> al cek
 * Mmike mice :)
<ivoks> nije da nema mjesta
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> zasto forsirat
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> jel' treba to
<Mmike> icemu?
<Mmike> ako je to ostalo od migracije, nek ode
<Mmike> poslije ce buniti nekog
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> aj, brisi
<ivoks> (ako ce te to bas tako zbunjivati) :D
 * Mmike zahvalan :)
<vanja_> fakticki "desni klik" uopce ne radi!!
<ivoks> pa koji je to laptop?
<Mmike> probook neki
<Mmike> hpov
<Mmike> 4215 ili tako nesto
<vanja_> bravo
<Mmike> ahaha!
<vanja_> 4720s
<Mmike> vanja_, uzmi cekic
<Mmike> i lupi po laptopu
<vanja_> ahahaha
<Mmike> ja nisam uspio sloziti da mi radi 
<ivoks> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=800
<vanja_> nemoj mi to govoriti
<Mmike> nije da sam se trudio puno, uzmem eksterni mis uvijek
<Mmike> a laptop je los, eto, :( 
<Mmike> ok je proc, graficka, memorije ima, sve 5
<ivoks> sigurno je bio jeftin :)
<Mmike> al' tastatura je losa, a taj touch-drek je uzasan
<Mmike> al' onak, MEGA uzasan
<Mmike> tog tko je dizajnirao taj laptop treba, ne znam... dat ivoksu na indoktrinaciju :)
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/710335
<ivoks> By the way, it worked in 10.04 before I've upgraded to 10.10.
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ja sam 10.10 odmah stavio gore, tako da ne znam...
<Mmike> inace, gore bio suse originalno, i tamo radilo sve
<vanja_> Mmike: suse 10 je radio fantasticno
<ivoks> da, stariji kernel
<Mmike> vanja_, eh, to 'fantasticno' treba uzeti sa zrnom rize
<Mmike> meni je suse sam po sebi ocajan :)
<Mmike> al' da, hardver je radio u potpunosti
<ivoks> mozda ce ponovno raditi sa 11.04 :)
<Mmike> vanja_, probaj staviti 10.04
<Mmike> ili probaj upgradeirati na 11.04
<Mmike> mozda to prvo
<vanja_> ali nadogradnjom na noviju verziju, ni da pokrene
<Mmike> ne kuzim?
<vanja_> instaliran je bio suse 11, mislim
<vanja_> na suse 11.4, freez
<Mmike> a, probaj upgrade na ubuntu 11.04
<vanja_> pa to ce i biti na kraju
<vanja_> ali bas nema rjesenja za ovaj touch??
<Mmike> a teorecki bi mogao probati stavljati drugi kernel
<Mmike> neznam dal' imas zivaca za to
<ivoks> pa ima, 10.04, za to se zna da radi
<ivoks> al touch je govno od uredjaja
<Mmike> bar tako tvrdi onaj, da
<ivoks> mislim
<ivoks> kak su uspjeli sjebat signal za tipke misa
<Mmike> jeps, i mondeo  je los auto pa ga neki vole
<Mmike> ivoks, ma joj, mroas vidjet to 
<Mmike> nema tipke
<SilverSpace> lizard_: jesi skuzio kako si sloziti na deskopu ikonu za pokretanje
<Mmike> uopce
<Mmike> nego je donji dio touchpada klikabilan
<ivoks> Mmike: je, los je, al imas li bolji? :)
<Mmike> mosh ga pritisnut
<ivoks> znam kaj je to
<Mmike> ivoks, imam, kako ne :) bilo koje japansko vozilo je bolje :)
<Mmike> to je drek
<ivoks> govno
<Mmike> nemres kliknut a da ti ne pobjegne strelica
<vanja_> pa mogu klikati do sutra
<lizard_> evo skripta je slozena samo da slozim i ikonicu i to je to
<ivoks> vanja_: pa zasto si dao novce za to? :)
<vanja_> nista se ne desava
<Mmike> vanja_, e, ne radi :) upgarde na 11.04
<Mmike> aj probaj, sad i mene zanima dal' ce raditi
<vanja_> ok, probam
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> pazi changelog:
<ivoks>   * Fix handling for SemiMultitouch trackpads with integrated buttons
<ivoks>     (LP: #736523)
<SilverSpace> lizard_: ne trebas skriptu 
<SilverSpace> samo na precac stavi
<ivoks> nah, to nije to
<lizard_> silver nego kao to rijesit
<SilverSpace> lizard_: bash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'
<SilverSpace> to u precac
<lizard_> thx :)
<lizard_> silver moze jedno glupo pitanje ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u 4h ujutro prvi trening u 8h drugi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di na telki?
<lizard_> reci mi kako u poslati privatnu poruku u xchatu (znaci kako poslat taj crveni tekst)
<hbogner> lizard_, to je highlight
<rob||> koja je ono online stranica za konvertiranje youtube videa u mp3 i download mp3-ce?
<hbogner> samo napises ime osobe kojoj zelis da se zacrveni
<hbogner> i to nije privatna poruka
<lizard_> aha
<hbogner> to je javna poruka samo kaj je posebno oznacena
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.f1-hr.com/clanak/sluzbeno-f1-na-regionalnim-tv-kanalima
<hbogner> i to samo kod tebe
<hbogner> jer se na tebe odnosi
<Mmike> kaj je ovaj mysql normalan?
<Mmike> malo logira vamo, malo tamo
<SilverSpace> lizard_: nemam ti pojma xchat sam pokrenuo dva puta u zivotu
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> znaci
<Mmike> NeT 
<Mmike> tamo mogu gledati?!
<Mmike> PA JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Mmike> heh :)
<SilverSpace> vece jasna 
<jasna> hej
<jasna> kako je
<Mmike> erm
<SilverSpace> ide ide
<Mmike> ignorirajte smf forum greske :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si vidio
<jasna> imam velikim problema
<Mmike> te unaprijed isprika ako vam nece nesto raditi :)
<Mmike> jasna, uh, bogme i ja :) 
<jasna> samo mi treba netko objasniti neke stvari
<SilverSpace> jasna: pucaj
<Mmike> jasna, al' mozda su tvoji rjesivi
<jasna> nisam do sada koristila Fedoru, ali sada jednostavno moram: zbog ovoga:
<jasna> http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/Support/Download.aspx?Type=APDriver&tab=APDriver&id=48
<jasna> ta tv kartica nema driver za ubuntu
<jasna> i evo..sada sam na fedori 14
<jasna> ali vrag ne spava
<SilverSpace> jasna: jesi sigurna
<jasna> skinem driver i pokusavam instalirati, ali trayi ovo:AVerMedia-MTSA-FC4-SMP-0.35Beta-1.i386 requires kernel = 2.6.11-1.1369_FC4smp
<ivoks> Mmike: pa jesi backupirao? :)
<jasna> sta jesam sigurna?
<Mmike> ivoks, ma naravno
<Mmike> ivoks, btw, ti si veci mysql guru od mene - kako da kazem mysqlu da u general query log zapise i bazu na kojoj se kveri izvrsio?
<ivoks> jasna: oni tamo driveri su za jaaaaako stare verzije
<lizard_> lizard_, i to je to
<Mmike> SilverSpace, na mojtv.hr pise da samo osjeckatv radi prijenos
<ivoks> jasna: driveri na linux sustavima u veeeelikom broju slucajeva vec dolaze sa sustavom
<hbogner> jasna, jesi probala samo pokrenut tv program
<jasna> hm
<ivoks> pazi, ti si na fedori 14
<jasna> odakle?
<ivoks> a ono je driver za fedoru 4
<ivoks> to je, 5 godina :)
<jasna> kada pokrenem Movie Player..onda skenira i skenira..ali nista
<hbogner> ja nisam ni trebao nikakve drivere, smao pokrenuo tvtime i pustio ga da skenira programe
<jasna> uh
<SilverSpace> jasna: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273607
<jasna> tvtime?
<hbogner> ja njega koristim
<ivoks> ako skenira, onda je nasao karticu
<ivoks> mozda samo tuner treba podesiti
<jasna> hm
<jasna> kao skenira
<jasna> ..samo malo
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kompliciras
<ivoks> kartica radi, samo tuner treba podesiti
<SilverSpace> ivoks: znam :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nemam pojma, da skratim :)
<ivoks> Mmike: u biti, pa pise to... pricamo o binary logu?
<Mmike> nope, binary log logira samo INSERT/UPDATE/DELETE i ine
<Mmike> meni treba sve
<Mmike> i selectovi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ja znam  ja samo prenosim vijest
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a vidjet cemo skoro
<hbogner> jasna, instaliraj scantv
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozda jos ne znaju da ce prenositi :)
<hbogner> ustvari nemoras
<jasna> kada pokrenem  Movie Player. i kazem  Watch TV.. onda mi prepozna Zarlink MT352 DVB-T digital...bla bla
<ivoks> Mmike: selectove? ug... ne znam
<jasna> idem probat
<ivoks> to bi na ubuntuu sigurno vec radilo :D
<hbogner> jasna, nemoras ovo instaliravat
<hbogner> to je smao za provjeru
<hbogner> ali ja koristim tvtime program za gledanje tv-a
<jasna> ajd da probam tvtime
<hbogner> kos instalacije samo nastimas koji je tip kartice tj pal/ntsc ... i piustis ga da sam nadje programe
<jasna> aha
<jasna> skida se
<jasna> pa di skeniram programe
<hbogner> jel zavrsial instalacija
<jasna> ma da..imam: inpout conf...
<jasna> picture settings
<jasna> video processing
<jasna> output configu..
<jasna> exit menu
<hbogner> chanel managment
<hbogner> i onda scan channels for signal
<SilverSpace> ja za gledanje koristim me-tv
<Mmike> ivoks, 
<Mmike> zasto je ovo:
<Mmike>  character_set_server     | latin1                     
<Mmike>  collation_server          | latin1_swedish_ci
<Mmike> collation_connection      | latin1_swedish_ci
<Mmike> nda, zdrkani mysql
<Mmike> uvijek je tako
<ivoks> to je bio default prije, pa je tako i ostalo
<ivoks> o tome sam ti i pricao neki dan
<ivoks> nebitno je sto tamo pise; web site mora uvijek sam definirati sve
<ivoks> a ne se oslanjati na defaulte
<Mmike> ok
<ivoks> set names="utf8"
<jasna> hanel managment definitivno nemam
<hbogner> sorry, nemrev vise, jedva gledam, odoh spavat, nek neko drugi preuzme oko tv-a
<hbogner> laku nopc
<jasna> laku noc i hvala
<Mmike> tjah
<Mmike> konvertira se
<Mmike> sacemo vidjet
<Mmike> odo pogledat neku serriju, ovo traje oko 20ak minuta
<SilverSpace> ovako se puca penal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tmMZv62BX4
<SilverSpace> jasna: probaj me-tv
<jasna> ok
<jasna> probati cu
<jasna> dali me-tv nema croatia na listi
<jasna> koju zemlju da odaberem
<jasna> nasla sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jasna> hvala ti punooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jasna> zivio SilverSpace i me-tv
<SilverSpace> jasna: radi ?
<jasna> ma nasla sam programe
<jasna> samo mene izgleda zezea i driver od grafe
<jasna> nema slike...
<SilverSpace> koja graficka
<jasna> ma na ploci
<SilverSpace> ati
<jasna> tesko
<jasna> p5pe-vm je ploca
<SilverSpace> intell bi trebao raditi
<jasna> ma idem ubaciti karticu natrag na ubuntu pa da tamo probam me-tv
<jasna> hvala ti..cujemo se
<jasna> javit cu ti ovaih dana kako je proslo
<jasna> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-08
<Mmike> Apache/1.3.9 (Unix) Debian/GNU PHP/4.0.6
<Mmike> eh
<lizard_> jutro
<MmikeMRMA> load average: 1344.15, 1341.59, 1248.14
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: lijepo...
<Neuromanc> lol
<MmikeMRMA> e!
<MmikeMRMA> pa cek
<ivoks> pa ako ima 1300 procesora, onda je to ok
<ivoks> :]
<lizard_> vidi zivi ste :)
<MmikeMRMA> ivoks, ima 16 :)
<MmikeMRMA> apache malo poludio
<MmikeMRMA> nego
<MmikeMRMA> f1 na telki! :)
<MmikeMRMA> nettv :)
<lizard_> moram upalit DM :)
<dodobas> MmikeMRMA: i? jel ok
<lizard_> da pogledam
<MmikeMRMA> dodobas, pa meni nettv nesto steka, al' brijem da je do mog kabla doma
<ivoks> adwords kampanja se zahuktala
<ivoks> najtrazenija rijec 'kroatien'
<ivoks> ove godine ce doci more nijemaca
<Neuromanc> super
<HmmZ0r> i njemica naravno
<ivoks> pa tek je 8:30, a vec su mi ispunili kvotu za danasnje reklame
<MmikeMRMA> nda
<MmikeMRMA> trga mi se signal
<MmikeMRMA> jebo ih digialni signal
<MmikeMRMA> da ih jebo
<budz0r> Mmike: dobar ti load :)
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> likovi imaju oko 3500 siteova na stroju
<Mmike> maxclients je oko 1600
<Mmike> a MaxRequestsPerChild je 100000
<Neuromanc> lol
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> zakaj mi prekida slika
<Mmike> i sto je jos gore - nimon mlika
<dodobas> tko?
<Neuromanc> nemas mlijeka?
<Mmike> a ne
<Mmike> moram u duckas
<Mmike> :/
<ivoks> daklem
<ivoks> https://www.lipperhey.com rulez!
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> natty siba pakete na veliko svaki dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj se sad bunis opet ti ne pase F1
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj ti brijes?
<SilverSpace> vidim da se opet zalis sad na signal :))
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> $ which GET
<ivoks> /usr/bin/GET
<ivoks> $ GET http://www.google.com HTTP/1.1
<ivoks> $ dpkg -S /usr/bin/GET
<ivoks> libwww-perl: /usr/bin/GET
<ivoks> mrak :)
<jelly> to je tu zadnjih 10 godina, btw
<jelly> imas i POST
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> svako
<jelly> jedno jaje
<SilverSpace> organizmu
<dodobas> dva jaja - orgazam ...
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> well ovo ce biti zanimljivo
<rsedak> znaci 216.18.181.192/26 je od 193 dor 254
<rsedak> koji su to zadaci? svasta
<jelly> rsedak: ako se pitalo za iskoristive host adrese, onda da, 193-254, s tim da ce jedna od njih vjerojatno biti router s obzirom da se radi o rangeu iz javnog adresnog prostora
<rsedak> a 192 je network addres dok je 255 broadcast adresa
<jelly> makar. mozes dici i stroj na network adresi i to obicno radi
<ivoks> bojim se da carnet/srce nije svjestan kome spominje rijeci poput 'wildcard' 'certifikat' 'certifikat request' itd...
<hbogner> ivoks, kaj bi?
<ivoks> ne razumiju to ljudi
<ivoks> neki misle da treba generirati certifikat za svaku osobu koja radi u toj instituciji
<ivoks> neki pak misle da je CSR u biti certifikat
<ivoks> ma svasta cujem...
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> http://www.flickr.com/photos/majic/5599503591/in/set-72157626452873514/
<ivoks> koja fotka
<rsedak> svasta
<Neuromanc> o susjed
<rsedak> o susjed :-)
<Neuromanc> danas zupanijsko
<rsedak> majka rjesila pitanje sjeckalice za grane :-)
<rsedak> srzim fige
<rsedak> drzim fige
<Neuromanc> fala:)
<Neuromanc> riješila spaljivanjem:)?
<rsedak> :-) moja su usta zalivena :-)
<Neuromanc> mislim, ja sam zasjeckao škaricama i sjekirom i već skoro sve pokurio u peći:)
<rsedak> ma nema ja vremena za tako nesto
<Neuromanc> meni je to razonoda i tjelovježba:)
<rsedak> razmisljam da narucim 20 metara drva sto prije :-)
<Neuromanc> meni bi 5-6 moglo biti dosta:)
<rsedak> a 20 sada i 20 najesen :-) nemam gdje staviti :-) ipak mora se naci mjesta za bazen :-)
<Neuromanc> bazen danas ide na dvorište?
<Neuromanc> sunce je dosta jako;)
<rsedak> ma ne ide :-) prvo drva :-)
<Neuromanc> ak višnju isoiliš to će biti par kubika:)
<Neuromanc> ispiliš
<rsedak> :-) slazem se :-)
<rsedak> zao mi zivice :-)
<ivoks> reklame na googleu su nemjerljivo efikasnije od facebook reklama
<ivoks> u jednom dana google s istim budzetom skupi klikova koliko facebook u 3 tjedna
<SilverSpace> i tako Skype tray icon se neda zamjeniti
<Neuromanc> ivoks ovisi koja ti je ciljna publika
<Neuromanc> ako radiš nešto za tipičnog facebookovca može se i facebook isplatiti
<Neuromanc> mada vjerujem da je google bolji za generalnu populaciju
<ivoks> jebo windows 7
<ivoks> spojis se VPN-om
<ivoks> i sve radi
<ivoks> sav promet se ruta preko tog VPN-a
<ivoks> telnetiras se na port 25 na mail serveru, radi
<ivoks> telnetiras se na port 110 na mail serveru, radi
<ivoks> ali outlook sere kako ne moze do mail servera
<ivoks> time outa
<Mmike> eh :)
<Mmike> good luck with that
<ivoks> enterprise my ass
<ivoks> telnet radi, ali outlook ne
<ivoks> ne mozes vjerovat
<ivoks> kak usminkavam site
<ivoks> ali i dalje ga nema na googleu :)
<SilverSpace> plati googlu :))
<SilverSpace> jao jebem ti windoze usere 
<SilverSpace> baba ima word2003 tj. do sad je radila i sad kao ne zna radit u novom wordu
<SilverSpace> ja joj bi odmah dao otkaz
<SilverSpace> to sam joj i reko
<dodobas> baba nazovi microsoft podrsku
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> oni vole slusati takve
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa ja ju kuzim
<Mmike> nit ja neznam radit u novom wordu
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> susjed vilim je prvi
<Mmike> rsedak, taman te tracam :)
<Neuromanc> dobio je bušilicu kao nagradu za prvo mjesto
<Neuromanc> ja nemrem vjerovati
<Neuromanc> pred manje od 14 dana dobio kontroler
<Neuromanc> pol opreme došlo ovaj tjedan
<Neuromanc> knjigu sam mu donio prekjučer navečer
<rsedak> Mmikei kakav sam ispao u tracu? :-) velik, lijep i pametan? :-)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: vestitam :-)
<rsedak> kakvu busilicu?
<SilverSpace> danas jos nista nisam jeo 
<SilverSpace> uh lazem dvije palacinke za vrijeme drugog treninga f1
<Neuromanc> a ne znam neku busilicu, vidjet ces navecer ako hcoes:)
<ivoks> Commodore dolazi s operativnim sustavom Ubuntu, ali ako netko baš ima želju, na komodarac može instalirati i najnoviju verziju Windowsa.
<ivoks> http://www.commodoreusa.net
<rsedak> moze :-)
<ivoks> http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_C64.aspx
<ivoks> nije ni jeftin
<SilverSpace> vuce me na prosla vremena
<SilverSpace> ali bome preskupo
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne kuzim 
<civija> Chuck Norris moze razgovarati s Jacom na engleskom jeziku! :)
<SilverSpace> hebala vas jaca i engleski :P
<civija> SilverSpace: ti si ljubomoran jer Jaca zna engleski bolje od tebe
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> vot ju sej?
<Mmike> di da nadjem ROMove za C64?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj imas c64
<Mmike> imam i to, u podrumu
<Mmike> al' vice bih htio 
<Mmike> (apt-get install vice)
<Mmike> naso romove
<Mmike> sve pise u README.ROMs
<rsedak> :)
<Neuromanc> ja jos nemrem doci k sebi...
<Mmike> jesam vam rekako kako je mysql drek?
<rsedak> pa sto je pak sada? :-)
<dodobas> Mmike: hmm, nisam siguran... nesto si spominjao
<Mmike> dokumentacija, naravno
<Mmike> aha!
<Mmike> updateirat ce manual! :)
<Neuromanc> rsedak pa to kaj je vilim prvi pored ovih koji sve imaju u skoli
<Neuromanc> i godinama se bave time
<Neuromanc> i na posebne proljetne i ljetne radionice iz robotike su isli
<Neuromanc> a on je manje od 14 dana pred natjecanje dobio kontroler is oftver
<Neuromanc> on peti razred, ovi sedmi i osmi
<Neuromanc> susjed btw imamo ježa na vrtu
<exhuman_> oj
<Neuromanc> susjed imamo ježa na dvorištu
<rsedak> Neuromanc: odlično :-)
<rsedak> Posudiš mi motorku na sat vremena? (nema veze s ježom :-) )
<lizard_> pozdrav svima
<ivoks> kak sam strgan
<lizard_> mene odvaljuju ledja
<rsedak> ja idem spavati 
<rsedak> :-)
<Neuromanc> laku noć:)
<Neuromanc> mi smo došli s igrališta
<druid__> (e.g., 123-456-7890) Invalid input
<druid__> 00385-97-1234567
<druid__> sto ne valja!?
<jelly-home> mora bit xxx-xxx-xxxx
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> imam rano budenje netjak ne ide sutra u vrtic :)
<druid__> sale, si online?
<druid__> jelly-home, problem je u tome sto oni traze fiksnu liniju ... ne primaju mobitele
<druid__> :)
<jelly-home> tsk
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-09
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<jasna> pozdrav, ima tko od ekipe
<jasna> dali je netko upogonio ovu tv karticu : http://www.hgspot.hr/45251/usb-tv-kartica-msi-digivox-micro-hd
<Vlado9A3CY> jasna, sad sam malo guglao vezano uz taj stick i nisam bas nasao nesto korisno vezano uz linux :)
 * ivoks gleda F1
<ivoks> na TV-u
<ivoks> jasna: mislim da ti to nece raditi
<ivoks> jasna: ako te zanima, znam jednu koja ce sigurno raditi
<ivoks> jasna: http://www.links.hr/index.php?naziv=TV+tuner%2C+USB%2C+TERRATEC+Cinergy+T+USB+XXS%2C+DVB-T%2C+daljinski&option=artikl&id_kategorija=051903&id_artikl=051.812.078
<ivoks> samo ju ustekas i radi
<ivoks> recimo, ta firma ima i web site za linux
<ivoks> http://linux.terratec.de/tv_en.html
<rsedak> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro rsedak
<rsedak> :-)
<Vlado9A3CY> ivoks, Jasna je izgleda zaspala :)
<rsedak> Jasna Basna?
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<rsedak> jutro :-)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: jesi se naspavao 
<rsedak> da od 21:00 do 02:45 :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> a ti zivim po CDT (-7sati) :-)
<SilverSpace> danas sam rano ustao netjak je doma subotom ne ide u vrtic 
<SilverSpace> a digne se u 6h
<rsedak> uh :-)
<rsedak> tko rano rani cijeli dan je umoran :-)
<SilverSpace> doso danas i pita kad ce buton vozit
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> ovih dana sam imao neke tablete imati u rukama i nisam odusevljen 
<SilverSpace> vrlo losa izrada 
<SilverSpace> svi skripe pod rukama 
<rsedak> koji su to?
<MmikeMRMA> ugasio mi se HTC
<MmikeMRMA> sam od sebe :)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: androidi cudnih imena :)
<rsedak> pa reci :-) je li se koji isplati pogledati uopce?
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: i meni jucer nestalo signala 
<SilverSpace> morao rebootat 
<SilverSpace> rsedak: naprimjer Easypad 1000 prelos
<rsedak> k
<SilverSpace> Galaxy Tab previse para za 7"
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, jok, ugasio se
<MmikeMRMA> ono, shut down
<rsedak> kako si dosao do tih tableta?
<MmikeMRMA> kao da nema baterije
<SilverSpace> frend radi u jednom ducanu 
<SilverSpace> pa sam na brzaka glumio kupca :)
<SilverSpace> morao bi malo vise imat to u rukama 
<SilverSpace> za dojam ali prvi dojam mi je los
<SilverSpace> ne volim kad mi nesto skripi pod rukom
<SilverSpace> ovih dana cu imat na par dana Easypad 1000
<MmikeMRMA> aha
<MmikeMRMA> nemam  baterije
<MmikeMRMA> doh
<MmikeMRMA> idem u ducan
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> MmikeMRMA: ti si fenomen :))
<Mmike> Jel' vas popisalo?
<rsedak> EasyPad bi trebao biti ok, koliko cujem
<SilverSpace> rsedak: za 300k vise dobijes bolji sa ion 
<SilverSpace> zaboravio model
<SilverSpace> moram potrazit koji 
<Mmike> svrha tih padova?
<rsedak> iako kad malo bolje pogledam, men pad uopce ne treba, samo jos jedno racunalo u kuci
<SilverSpace> Mmike: za sad bas i ne vidim 
<SilverSpace> ali volio bi jedan od 7" i dok za njega da mogu monitor i tipkovnicu i misa 
<SilverSpace> za po doma i onda samo uzmem na biciklo u ruksak
<rsedak> vidis to nije lose
<Mmike> pa 'za u ruksak', sta nije bolji mali laptop?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lap ne moze bit 500gr
<rsedak> jedan jeftini kao IdeaPad S-10e
<SilverSpace> gps i ostale stvari
<rsedak> sada ima i S10-3 za ispod 2200
<SilverSpace> ja imam edge thinkpad 13"
<SilverSpace> i bas mi se ne nosu u ruksaku
<rsedak> ja nesmije pocet nabrajati koje Thinkpadove imam :-
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj ne? mislim, u ruskaku?
<SilverSpace> steta mi 5kk nosit 
<SilverSpace> odoh zovu zemske na kavu
<rsedak> inace koliko je taj sa ION?
<SilverSpace> 10" 2399 kn
<SilverSpace> to cu ic pogledat nisam vidi 
<SilverSpace> bbl
<rsedak> :-)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, os cut jos bolju? :)
<Mmike> imam doma debian stroj na kojem drzim backup, fotke, muzku, i tak 
<Mmike> i spremao sobu pred 2-3 tjedna, i premjestio ga, i ne radi
<Mmike> nece mrezna proradit
<Mmike> reko, jebo debian i to sve
<Mmike> i sad skuzim da sam u krivu rupu mreznu gurao mrezni kabl :)
<Mmike> (zaboravio da mrezna na ploci ne radi)
<Mmike> npr :)
<Mmike> iance
<Mmike> radim dist-upgrade na stable :)
<Mmike> tako mi bog pomogao
<jelly> jesi procitao release notes.
<jelly> <dpkg> Remove volatile & backports from /etc/apt/sources.list changing lenny to squeeze.  Use apt-get for the upgrade: "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install linux-image-`uname -r|sed 's,[^-]*-[^-]*-,,'` udev".  Install firmware-linux-nonfree if needed; check you have a 2.6.32 kernel installed "aptitude search '~nlinux-image~i'" and reboot into it.  "apt-get dist-upgrade".  READ THE <release notes>.
<jelly> to je lenny->squeeze
<jelly> dakle prvo upgradeas kernel i udev, rebootas novi, i onda dalje.  Inace se dese sranja
<Mmike> jelly, wo-ha, thnx
<Mmike> nije da je bitna kistra, al' svejedno
<Mmike> nemam bekportse i volatile
<jelly> kad se upgradea debian prva i osnovna stvar je citati Release Notes
<jelly> tamo pisu sve zackoljice, i proces nikad nije edit sources.list + dist-upgrade
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> al' velim, kucna kistra, pa nije bed :) al' ovo ce mi sacuvati vremena, te jos jednom, naklon+zahval
<Mmike> error: Unable to migrate to dependency based boot sequencing.
<Mmike> error: Problems detected: insserv: warning: script 'K91apache' missing LSB tags and overrides,  insserv: warning: script 'S25libdevmapper1.02' missing LSB tags and overrides,  insserv: warning: script 'apache' missing LSB tags and overrides,  insserv: warning: script 'libdevmapper1.02' missing LSB tags and overrides,  , package libdevmapper1.02 removed but not purged, package modutils removed but not purged
<Mmike> fixored
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.pointofview-online.com/showroom.php?shop_mode=product_detail&product_id=188
<SilverSpace> 2500kn kod nas 
<SilverSpace> ima i dock
<Mmike> i dalje ne kuzim svrhu tableta
<SilverSpace> Mmike: istina 
<SilverSpace> to je jos sve zeleno dok se ne pojave sa boljim hardwerom
<SilverSpace> pa ce gore staviljati windoze i linux
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> svrha uredjaja kao takvog
<Mmike> sta radis s time
<Mmike> osim sto se furas na star-trek?
<SilverSpace> hm :)
<SilverSpace> all-on-one
<SilverSpace> kao samsung galaxy tab
<dru||d> kako preko phpmyadmin cijelu bazu iz latin1_swedish_ci u utf8_general_ci?
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh Schumacher kopacke o klim
<jelly-home> Mmike: tablet je za casual use
<jelly-home> ne da ti se palit komp, uzmes iPad sa stolica, procitas sta ima novo na index.hr i stavis ga natrag
<jelly-home> ili mejl. ili recept za nesto sto upravo kuhas
<jelly-home> ili za citanje na veceu
<jelly-home> bitno je ne gledati to kao racunalo za opcu namjenu, jer to nije
<Neuromanc> jutro
<jelly-home> hehe
<jelly-home> u americi je zaista jutro
<Neuromanc> jelly mislim da je 90% trenutne namjene promijeniti status na facebooku
<Neuromanc> jelly u Selcu je isto jutro:)
<Neuromanc> suncano jutro:)
<jelly-home> Neuromanc: mda... vidio sam majcu sa relevantnim natpisom danas negdje
<jelly-home> http://www.shotdeadinthehead.com/product_view.aspx?pid=1698
<Neuromanc> hehe
<Neuromanc> nije lose
<SilverSpace> uuuu ova super http://www.shotdeadinthehead.com/product_view.aspx?pid=1562
<SilverSpace> ovu cu si naruciti :)))) http://www.shotdeadinthehead.com/product_view.aspx?pid=2229
<Mmike> super je novi debian
<Mmike> najednom hrpa stvari radi :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<PsyTrance> rauzmije se tko u tcl?
<PsyTrance> trebam jednu sitnu modifikaciju
<SilverSpace> http://safa.tv/uploads/201104/07/imgs/1302156676_funniest-and-interesting-coincidence-not-photoshopped.jpg
<SilverSpace> ukocio mi se vrat 
<Mmike> em ti
<Mmike> zgrijala mi se tastatura na suncu
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okfGwrsFKY4
<Mmike> http://dereknewton.com/2011/04/dropbox-authentication-static-host-ids/
<Mmike> hehe :)
<Mmike> dropbox - insecure by design :)
<jelly-home> popravit ce
<Mmike> Jeps
<Mmike> Ima netko DTVB PCI za prodat/posutid/dat/iznajmit?
<jelly-home> DVB-T?
<Mmike> e :)
<Mmike>  error: { ICRC UNC IDNF ABRT }
<Mmike> crkava li mi disk
<jelly-home> jos da nisi odrezao 80% greske
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/zRHre4Zu
<Mmike> Cim se malo intenzivira pristup disku
<Mmike> Al' brijem da je bed ili u kablovima ili u shitavom kontroleru
<Mmike> SiliconImage nesto
<jelly-home> moguce
<jelly-home> siliconimage chipovi su koliko se meni cini uglavnom ok
<Mmike> ja imam jedan na IDE kartici u ovom stroju sto sam ga debilanizirao danas
<Mmike> i ok je ,stojaznam... jedino traje 2 minute skoro dok pronadje disk
<jelly-home> toliko stare ne znam.  imam za laptop dual eSATA karticu sa nekim SiI, i na poslu jednu eSATA PCIe i te rade ok
<Mmike> jelly-home, imas li mozda negdje ,na poslu, ili gdje, nekih PCI sata kartica, 2kanalnih, 4kanalnih.... nikakvi raidi, simple, stupid sata ports
<jelly-home> imam tu na stolu jedan promise "raid"
<jelly-home> a... sata?
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> naravno, podrazumjeva da ti isti ne treba i da bi ga ustupio, ili za dobru volju, ili za neke pive ili sto vec, ili za neke kune :)
<jelly-home> negdje bi trebao imati jos jednu
<jelly-home> al ta mi je zadnja i nedam :-) dosla je cca 100kn u protisu
 * Mmike kmeci 
<Mmike> kol'ko portna?
<jelly-home> 2
<jelly-home> nije ova nego jedna bez eSATA http://protis.hr/products/details/asonic-pci-2xsata-1x-esata-port/18238
<Mmike> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/asonic-pci-2xsata-1x-pata133-raid/7301
<Mmike> hj
<Mmike> hm, to jest
<Mmike> mozda ovo da uzmem? fakat je bagatela
<Mmike> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/asonic-pci-4xsata-raid-sil-31242/40478
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> pa ovo trazim
<Mmike> sad samo da skuzim dal' kuzi 2TB i vece diskove
<jelly-home> pa ak nije boot disk nije bitno
<rsedak> jutro
<Mmike> jelly-home, eh, nebi vjerovo, je
<Mmike> stari ubuntu-hr server je imao neku 4portnu SATA karticu, SiliconImage
<Mmike> i kupili smo 4 nova 2TB diska za mirror
<Mmike> i kartica ih jednostavno ne vidi - ne postoje
<jelly-home> to jos nisam vidijo
<rsedak> ima logike
<Mmike> jeps, imamo sam doma isti problem - donio te diskove doma, na ploci je slican (isti?) kontroler, bootam stroj sa IDE diska, ti 2TB diskovi se ne vide
<Mmike> s/imamo/imao
<jelly-home> Mmike: neki vendori po default ostave jumper na disku u SATA-1 modu
<jelly-home> Seagate.
<rsedak> i to zato sto sata-1 mod sigurno radi :-)
<Mmike> SAMSUNG HD103SI
<Mmike> to je disk
<Mmike> i ima gigabajt, ne dva
<Mmike> pardon, terabajt
<jelly-home> 103SJ ?
<rsedak> terabajt sim terabajt tam
<Mmike> na novijim plocama/kontrolerima radi, na starijima ne
<jelly-home> to imam doma
<Mmike> jok, SI
<Mmike> tako bar hdparm kaze
<Mmike> vrlo ok diskovi, tihi
<jelly-home> ovaj je stariji valjda, SAMSUNG HD103UJ
<Mmike> hah, kontroler koji mi bacaka one greske je Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3512 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 01)
<rsedak> ja imam dva WDC WD6400AAVS-00G9B u RAID 1 na D-Linkovom NAD-320 i to mi radi sasvim fino godinu i pol, ne gasim ga
<Mmike> Sil 3124-2
<Mmike> to je 4portni iz protisa za 250 kuna, cca
<jelly-home> 00:0a.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3512 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller [1095:3512] (rev 01)
<rsedak> definirao da ako se vise od 5 minuta ne radi s poljem, onda se gadi disk
<jelly-home> disk, gadis mi se
<Mmike> sansa je da mi i taj kontroler nece prepoznati 2TB diskove :/
<rsedak> Mmikezaso trosis manje od 400kn na kontroler za disk?
<rsedak> s/zaso/zasto
<jelly-home> jer je to obicni SATA kontroler
<rsedak> "obisni" koji pravi probleme
<jelly-home> nema puno skupljih
<Mmike> pa da, ne vidim isplativost kupovine skupljeg kontrolera
<Mmike> treba mi  'za po doma'
<Mmike> za mp3ce, fotke, backup
<jelly-home> ali ima jos jefitnijih od 80kn 
<Mmike> ne treba mi raid, ne treba mi baterija, ne treba mi nista
<Mmike> ako cu dati 400+ kuna za kontroler onda cu radije kupiti novu plocu koja ima 6 sata usteknica na sebi
<Mmike> vec mi je ovih 200 kuna malo too-much
<Mmike> al' ajd
<Mmike> pre super mi je ovo vrijeme
<Mmike> prozor otvoren
<Mmike> zraka koliko hoces
<Mmike> mogu pusiti koliko hocu
<Mmike> a nije vruce :)
<Mmike> - PCI controller card , with one internal and one external high speed interface, that supports a data transmission of 1.5Gb/s
<Mmike> - Besides this the controller supports hard disks with a capacity of more then 137GB
<Mmike> o strasno
<Mmike> ivoks: jesl' tu?
<jelly-home> Mmike: to nije SATA-2 kontroler, izbjegni
<Mmike> jelly-home, fakat
<Mmike> jelly-home, a nije nit ovo onda, predmnijevam? http://www.protis.hr/products/details/asonic-pci-2xsata-1x-pata133-raid/7301
<jelly-home> pitanje je dal opce ima pravi SATA-2 kontroler sa PCI konektivitijem
<jelly-home> te kombo ne bi opce gledao
<jelly-home> pored toga -- via chip i cijena ne ulijevaju povjerenje
<Mmike> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/asrock-sata3-card--interface-pci-express-20-x1-connector-2x-sata3-ports-and-1x-esata3-port-sh/34635
<Mmike> sata3?
<Mmike> aha, ovo je addon card...
<jelly-home> uuh, fensi
<jelly-home> i PI
<jelly-home> PCIe a ti trazis PCI
<Mmike> jeps, bas skuzio :)
<Mmike> ovo imam: http://www.protis.hr/products/details/asrock-sata3-card--interface-pci-express-20-x1-connector-2x-sata3-ports-and-1x-esata3-port-sh/34635
<Mmike> ne, pardon
<Mmike> 02:06.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6421 IDE RAID Controller (rev 50)
<Mmike> to
<jelly-home> jel radi
<Mmike> nije bas raid, ima 1sata i 1pata port na sebi, i radi jako dobro
<jelly-home> ko bi reko
<Mmike> mislim 'jako dobro'
<Mmike> radi
<jelly-home> to ima i ona najjeftinija
<Mmike> cak i kuzi 1TB disk
<Mmike> 02:07.0 Mass storage controller: Integrated Technology Express, Inc. IT/ITE8212 Dual channel ATA RAID controller (rev 11)
<Mmike> imam i ovo unutra :) 
<jelly-home> nikad cuo
<Mmike> ITE? pa to su stare ploce cesto imale
<Mmike> i to isto radi ok
<jelly-home> brb
<jelly-home> nes me jebe cardexpress hotplug, treba rebootat
<rob||> kako preko phpmyadmin pronaci gdje se spominje pojam chevizza.com.hr i zamijeniti s chevizza.in ?
<Mmike> u bazi?
<rob||> da, mysql
<Mmike> dump baze, sed, restore baze
<Mmike> ako znas u kojoj tablici i u kojoj koloni, onda moze i neki UPDATE
<rob||> konkretno primjecujem u avatarima problem
<rob||> domena putanje avatara je na chevizza.com.hr a treba biti na chevizza.in
<rsedak> hehehe, malo offtopic, ali ja sam si slozio podrsku za xhost na ubuntu :-)
<Mmike> xhost?
<Mmike> rob||, to forum neki?
<rsedak> imas jednu masinu koja je u runlevelu 2, i drugu koja dignut X server. Pokrenes graficku aplikaciju na prvoj da koristi X server od druge :-)
<rob||> rijesio :)
<rob||> zaboravio da ima postavka u smfu
<rob||> i za avatare i za smajlije
<rob||> mislio da je u bazi
<rob||> chevapi+pizza = chevizza :)
<lizard_> večer
<rob||> aaa
<rob||> jos mi je negdje com.hr
<rob||> kada posaljem post baca me na com.hr
<Mmike> rsedak, a, to :) Ja za to koristim ssh -X :)
<rsedak> Mmike: a dobro moze i tako, ali stare navike su stare navike :-)
<Mmike> :) ovo radi uvijek i svukud, samo da se mogu nekako dosshjati na stroj :) 
<rsedak> slazem se .-) kao sto rekoh stare nevike :-)
<rsedak> kako ono ide za dignuti Nautilus : ssh -X user@host -c 'nautilus &' ?
<rob||> aaaa pa gdje se jos postavlja to!?
<Mmike> rsedak, ssh -X user@host nautilus
<SilverSpace> super dignem python HTTPServer u mapi di imam muziku i u pregledniku pustam 
<SilverSpace> kako prevesti Recent projects:
<rsedak> Mike tnx, isprobao ali ne javio rjesenje
<rsedak> &me mora kupiti mreyne kablove koji podryavaju 1GB promet
<SilverSpace> http://en.hr.open-tran.eu/suggest/Recent%20projects
<Neuromanc> roby pa malo ih je koji ne podrzavaju
<Neuromanc> doduse tu i tam jos vidim cat5, ali i preko njih to ide na manje udaljenosti...
<Neuromanc> ustvari cat5 sam u zadnje vrijeme vidio samo uz cisco opremu;)
<rsedak> Neuromanc: ja imam kablove koji su stari 5 godina :-)
<rsedak> i sve cat5 :-)
<jelly-home> ne 5e?
<jelly-home> "etl verified cat 5e"
<rsedak> ok 5e, ali koliko vidim ne ide vise od 100M
<rsedak> vid vidi, nasa jedan verified for 1Gbit pod stolom, bi o"rezerviran" prije godinu dana za jedan server
<rsedak> bio sam uvjeren da je 100Mbit
<jelly-home> rsedak: 5e je 1Gpbs compliant.
<rsedak> da ako je pravilno krimpan
<jelly-home> a mislim, moras bit tudum da ga krivo krimpas
<Neuromanc> :)))))))))
<rsedak> a zapravo mi je pravi oproblem crveni kabel koji sam uzeo od t-com routera UPC-5004E
<rsedak> jelly-home: on zacudio bi se koliko su mi kablova krivo skrimapli decki
<jelly-home> ja srecom doma imam samo gotove kablove
<rsedak> a sve kao ok
<jelly-home> rsedak: jel to samo potvrdjuje gornju tezu ili sta
<rsedak> da decki nisu pazili:-) a ovaj crveni je tvornicki ispravno skrimpan ali nije za 1Gbit
<rsedak> su -
<rsedak> rohare
<rsedak> poweroff
<Neuromanc> ojoj
<rsedak> :-) krivi prozor :-)
<Neuromanc> susjed, krivi prozor
<rsedak> to je samo virtualka za gluposti
<Neuromanc> i napisi sad passwd
<Neuromanc> :)
<rsedak> pa pasvord je rohare :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> pa zato velim napisi passwd
<jelly-home> hunter2
<Neuromanc> da promijenis pass:)
<rsedak> iance taj pasword ide samo na moje test virtualke i ne prolazi niti nakojem testeru lozinki
<SilverSpace> da da
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> vrijeme je da ga promijenish
<rsedak> :-) bas bi sad mjenjao pass na vistualki koju dizem samo za kompiliranje :-)
 * jelly-home ide probati sve forume di je vidijo rsedaka
<rsedak> :-) probaj zacudio bi se da je radi :-)
<rsedak> ako slucajo i proradi :-) barem ce bioti malo vise prometa :-)
<rsedak> fakat kad sam se zadnji put ulogirao na koji forum?
<rsedak> jellyjesi me vidio gdje u zadnje vrijeme?
<jelly-home> heh heh heh
<rsedak> to sam si i mislio :-)
<rsedak> jelly ako zelis kompilirati OOo slobodno iskoristi taj pass :-)
 * jelly-home nema vremena za klikanje po forumima... sve ode na irc
<rsedak> pa i pass :-
<rsedak> a sada pass od twitera :-)
 * rsedak se pita jeli mu stvarno treba Facebook profil?
<Neuromanc> :)))))))
#ubuntu-hr 2011-04-10
<rob||> jutro
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa upucat cu se
<ivoks> di gledam, u pm.
<ivoks> u headeru stranice sam imao: <meta name="robots" content="noindex" />
<ivoks> mutavi konj
<ivoks> MmikeMRMA: sad jesam, ali idem gledat formulu uskoro :)
<ivoks> http://www.voxtv.hr/
<ivoks> 09:20  FORMULA 1: Velika nagrada Malezije - emisija (uživo)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs569.ash2/149189_1639749469894_1121504770_31797860_6838079_n.jpg
<Jasna> pozdrav ekipi
<Jasna> neki dan mi je netko od vas pricao da koristi TvTime
<hbogner> Jasna, jesi uspjela slozit tv
<Jasna> pa me zanimaju postavke, ako mi netko moze pomoci
<Jasna> uglavnom, nabavila sam gigabyte karticu
<Jasna> i TvTime ju prepoynaje
<Jasna> ali nemam kanala
<Jasna> kaze: NO SIGNAL
<hbogner> kojeg formata ti je tv kartica? meni je pal-bg
<Jasna> samo malo..
<Jasna> gigabyte gt-ptv-taf-rh
<hbogner> ako si kod instalcije unjela krive parametre onda nece
<Jasna> imam tu karticu
<hbogner> cek to je digitalno ili analogno?
<Jasna> hm
<Jasna> jasna ja
<Jasna> jadna ja :)
<Jasna> ma to je digitalna
<hbogner> aha, ja imam analognu
<Jasna> hm
<Jasna> cek da provjerim tocno
<Jasna> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2306#ov
<Jasna> izgleda da je i digitalna i analogna
<Jasna> jel trebam staviti na CABLE, BROADCAST ILI CABLE WITH CHANNELS 100+
<Jasna> ?
<hbogner> hmm, vidis neznam ni ja tocno
<hbogner> ja sams tavio na cable kolikos e sjecam
<Jasna> dali mi mozes provjeriti u meniu, na desni klik
<hbogner> cek cek
<hbogner> meni ne nudi te opcije
<Jasna> dali mozda znas sta odabrati Television standard: ntsc, pal, secem, pal-nc, pal-m, pal-n, ntsc-jp, pal-60?
<Jasna> meni na desni klik nudi
<hbogner> ja sam kod instalacije odabrao pal-bg i sad mi je oznaceno pal
<Jasna> ok
<hbogner> to ces mozda morati mjenjati u /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml
<Jasna> izgleda da je uhvatio nesto...nema nise onog- NO SIGNAL
<Jasna> skeniram ponovno da vidim
<hbogner> pod frequencies imam europe
<Jasna> ok
<Jasna> nema nista od ovoga, ode ja u Å¡etnju, pa se cujemo poslije
<Jasna> pozz i hvala
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly-home> nije li tvtime bio analog-only?
<SilverSpace> me-tv 
<SilverSpace> kod mene radi super
<hbogner> ja imama analognu karticu i tvtime mi radi, ostalo nisam ni probavao
<SilverSpace> hbogner: pa kaj gledas na analogni signal
<SilverSpace> kad je sad sve digitalija
<hbogner> SilverSpace, bnet
<hbogner> pusta analogni signal
<SilverSpace> aha kabel
<hbogner> da
<SilverSpace> hebem se sa css_om
<SilverSpace> sve radi osim blink
<hbogner> pa kaj nisu blink izbacili?
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> kaj jesu
<SilverSpace> bemti mogu se muciti jos sto godina
<druid__> sale, javi se kad budes online :))
<druid__> google prevod :)) " Ako je označen kao javna, pička adrese koristeći donirana domene se može pojaviti na bilo kojem web stranica koja sudjeluje u Project Honey Pot. "
<jelly-home> nisam znao da adrese imaju taj organ
<druid__> jelly, :))
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-02
<dodobas> elol
<MmikeRMRM> Olel!
<dodobas> Mmike: đđ ba
<Mmike> Eo
<Mmike> odljepljujem se
<Mmike> qua tua?
<ivoks>   * Prepare to ship OpenType fonts instead of TrueType ones.
<jelly-home> hm, bas sam se pitao zasto je hrpa paketa preimenovana iz ttf- u fonts-
<ivoks> konkretno za libertine:
<ivoks> http://www.linuxlibertine.org/index.php?id=87&L=1
<ivoks> tesko mi je za vjerovati da samo ubuntu podrzava opentype
<jelly-home> Windows podrzava OT fontove negdje od 2000 ili XP
 * Mmike ne podrzava opentype
 * Mmike je samo za closedtype
<Mmike> i dalje mi ne radi sata autopristeknica
<Mmike> jelly-home, aj jos jednom, bitte, koji ti sata prikljucnik (a-ha!) imas?
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislio sam medju linux distribucijama
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne znam
<jelly-home> pa ti koristi hrvatske izraze
<ivoks> jelly-home: ms je i izmislio opentype; za ocekivati je da ce windows to podrzavati
<Mmike> jelly-home, pci esata kartushka?
<Mmike> restore backupa od 340 GB - dosadan posao
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://protis.hr/products/details/asonic-pci-2xsata-1x-esata-port/18238
<jelly-home> al tu nikad ne koristim
<Mmike> jelly-home, a kaj koristis?
<jelly-home> cardexpress spojenu na stari laptop
<jelly-home> neki noname sa ebaya, sa sil3512 cipom
<jelly-home> 03:00.0 Mass storage controller [0180]: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3132 Serial ATA Raid II Controller [1095:3132] (rev 01)
<BotaniCar> jutar 
<BotaniCar> Ide jedno društvance kroz park i naiđe na tipa koji "obrađuje" žensku u grmlju.
<BotaniCar> I, momci ko momci, moraju nešto dobacivat
<BotaniCar> Tako će jedan -"Majstore, ostavi nešto i za nas!"
<BotaniCar> A tip im odvrati:- "Ne mogu, sve sam stavio".
<jelly-home> Mmike: ha, ova krama spojena u desktop se uopce ne vidi u lspci
<Mmike> jelly-home, hah, imam sil jedan doma, bas cu pogledat kak' ce to radit
<Mmike> cak 2 esata porta ima na sebi
<jelly-home> ova izgleda kao ekvivalent ovoj sto imam za laptop http://protis.hr/products/details/konig-esata-22-port-controller-pcie/42548
<jelly-home> ova za laptop se grozno grije ako se konstantno toci preko 60-80MB/s, nakon sat dva laptop veli da se pregrijao i ide u shutdown; doduse mozda je problem u southbridgeu na laptopu
<jelly-home> ako limitiram na 50-60MB/s onda je ok 
<jelly-home> mozda bi tu staru kantu trebalo otvoriti i propuhati
<Mmike> hm, cek
<Mmike> pa to je pcix
<Mmike> di to u laptop gurnes?
<jelly-home> cardexpress.  Fizicki interfejs definira linije za PCIe i USB.
<jelly-home> "pcix" ne postoji, kratica za pci express je "PCIe", a PCI-X su (bile) ekstenzije za PCI
<Mmike> ma, pcie, to, da, al' cardexpress sam propustio gore
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> tako da u cardexpress formatu imas ili hotpluggable PCI-express karticu, ili hotpluggable USB karticu
<Mmike> kuzim
<jelly-home> ili, jos gore, PCIexpress usb bridge iza kojeg se krije nes korisno
<jelly-home> e, ovu imam za laptop.  Nije SiI 3512 nego 3132 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SYBA-2-Port-eSATA-SATA-II-to-Express-Card-54-mm-54-mm-Adapter-For-Laptop-PC-/260920516036?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc0131dc4#ht_1340wt_1186
<SilverSpace> e da ali ne zivim u centru grada http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/185666/HT-predstavio-usluge-na-LTE-tehnologiji.html
<jelly> ovi na otvorenom malo pretjeruju sa sviranjem svaki dan istih stvari, pa valjda Gotye ima neki drugi singl
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/eyewear
<Mmike> danas nije dan za umjeetnike
<Mmike> trebalo mi dobrih 40 minuta da skuzim da slaveam slave na krivi master
<Mmike> jebo mysql i njegove kripto-antideskriptivne poruke o greskama
<Mmike> a i mene, glupog
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mislim da kupujem proc + memoriju ipak :)
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da novo instalirani 12.04 za sad radi ok
<Mmike> zanima me tko pise Dellu KVM softver
<Mmike> jel' to moze losije?
<obruT> Mmike: moze moze
<obruT> daj meni, ja cu ga ucinit jos losijim :)
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> kaze sestra da ide na kavu
<ivoks> kak sam star
<ivoks> sad ce pocet pusit
<ivoks> pa i auto vozit
<dodobas> i? pitati te... braco sto je to lubirkant 
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> tak nekak :)
<ivoks> fora je u tome kaj sam ju cuvao kad se rodila
<ivoks> ono, 14 godina je mladja :)
<dodobas> a ti ces reci, ono sto se stavlja na homokineticke zglobove :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, ne mozes prestati s cuvanjem, sestra ti je. Cuvaj ju sad! 
<BotaniCar> (i) sa
<ivoks> pa naravno da ju cuvam :)
<ivoks> al ono... isus
<ivoks> upisat ce faks prije nego ga ja zavrsim
<dodobas> ivoks: e to je vec realno :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, razumijem te... sestra moje zene .. prvo moje sjecanje na nju je da smo ju nanashali jer nije znala hodati, neki dan zavrsila fax .. 
<ivoks> gledam rtl2
<ivoks> emisija o hvatanju kornjace
<ivoks> 'pazite djeco, da vas ne ugrize'
<ivoks> i posebna sluzba za hvatanje kornjace
<obruT> pa nije lako uvatit kornjacu, to ludo, bjezi
<ivoks> i samo jedan od njih je obucen za hvatanje ovakve kornjace
<ivoks> bome, brza je ta kornjaca
<ivoks> izbaci glavu ko munja
<BotaniCar> A: "changing the root shell to /dev/null causes "sudo chsh" to break"
<BotaniCar> B: "well /dev/null is not in /etc/shells. It's also not a particularly good executable" 
<BotaniCar> hahahaha
<ivoks> /dev/null?
<ivoks> koji je to biser?
<BotaniCar> mah, na #debian .. kaj je najbolje, nije biser, nego nije citao greske koje je poslije dobio
<jelly> a sto BotaniCar radi na #debian
<BotaniCar> Isto sto i tu, ucim :) 
<BotaniCar> iskreno, da nema rvackog ubuntu kanala, ne bi se s ubuntuom ni zamarao , kad vec debi(l)an imam :)
<ivoks> za to se koristi /bin/false ili /bin/true
<ivoks> a ne /dev/null :)
<BotaniCar> Mah, mogu se poistovjetiti s frajerom, samouk, nije dost citao, imao je dobru ideju koju je krivo realizirao, a onda je isao pitati u javnosti prije nego je errore procitao :) 
<BotaniCar> Poanta je bila da se nasmijete, ne da ides analizu bacati :)
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> jos jedna .hr firma se gasi
<Mmike> 4 servera manje za odrzavati, promjena ukupnog incomea = 0
<jelly> #debian zna biti iznimno bahat prema novopridoslim korisnicima, maltene si kriv za globalno zagrijavanje ak ne znas ispravno postaviti pitanje
<BotaniCar> znam jelly, trazio sam nekakav malo konkretniji savjet par puta i dobijao odgovor da se ne bave spoonfeedingom :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: ima porn u .hr ? :)
<BotaniCar> Reko, mamu vam kvarnu, vidim da niste nikad djecu ucili citati ili se bavili ikakvim rudimentom sirenja znanja
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak ti uz to veli i gdje procitati vise, ajde de, ali mrzim ak te samo odjebe a ne da ti nikakvu dodatnu informaciju
<BotaniCar> Hehe , da :)
 * Mmike dobio konkretno koristnih stvari na #debian
<Mmike> ili bio ignoriran )
<Mmike> dodobas, ma ne, nije porn
<BotaniCar> Znate mi preporuciti neki webmail klijent koji zna sortirati mailove po vremenu kad je posiljatelj poslao mail ? Pitao sam na forumima squirrelmaila i roundcubeta kak da njih preslozim, ali jos cekam odgovor, pa trazim alternativu ako mi kazu da odleprsam 
<ivoks> pa... roundcube to radi, kaj ne
<ivoks> i squirrelmail
<BotaniCar> ivoks: oni sortiraju po vremenu kad si primio mail, to je u principu ( neki vremenski period gore dole) isto, ali meni je "recieved" metapodatak koruptiran
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> sto naci 'vrijeme primanja'?
<ivoks> tako outlook sortira
<ivoks> i onda za sve mailove pise vrijeme kada je mail pokupljen s pop3 servera
<BotaniCar> "sent" mi je ok, i "PC" klijenti mogu sortirati i po "sent" i po "recieved" , ali webmailovi koje sam probao sortaju po "recieved"
<ivoks> ne, nego sortiraju prema 'Date'
<ivoks> koji ubaci prvi MTA na koji mail naleti
<BotaniCar> Nije tako. probat cu u malo vise detalja:
<BotaniCar> napravio sam migraciju mailova tako da sam s servera A IMAPom prebacio inboxe na server B , kad gledam kroz webmail, svi mi mailovi imaju vrijeme u kojem sam radio migraciju. Kad odem u outlook , i stavim "sort by sent", onda imam "prava" ( pre migration) vremena
<BotaniCar> sad bih htio to i na webmailu
<ivoks> to ti je outlook ujebo stvar
<ivoks> promijenio je headere mailova
<ivoks> desilo se i meni
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nije , dozvoli jos malo: 
<BotaniCar> outlook je u ovom slucaju samo preglednik mailova, nije ucestvovao u migraciji. Kad bi drag'n'drop putem kroz outlook prebacivao mailove (probao sam) svi metapodaci ostaju ocuvani, ali onda ne mogu automatizirati proces
<BotaniCar> Spomenuo sam outlook (moze i thunderbird, svejedno) , zato jer u njemu sort mogu napraviti po vise kriterija
<ivoks> ja ti mogu reci sto se meni desilo
<ivoks> u outlooku je sortiranje, po defaultu, prema vremenu kada je skinut mail (cak ne niti kada je primljen)
<BotaniCar> Jest
<ivoks> mailove, kada sam ih prebacio na drugi imap server, sve je pokazao s istim vremenom
<BotaniCar> osim ako si na MS exchange, kao ja, onda uzme server side podatak.
<BotaniCar> jest.
<ivoks> ali drugi klijenti, ukljucujuci i webmail, pokazuju normala vremena
<ivoks> cak i kad se u outlooku izmijeni taj podatak, onda i on prikazuje normalno
<ivoks> tako da, mozda je do imap servera?
<BotaniCar> ja sam napravio migraciju MSExchange > IMAP > Exim ; webmail mi pokazuje isto vrijeme za sve mailove, kao i bilo koji drugi klijent, onda sam primjetio da ako sortiam po senderu - imampored toga ispravno (inicijalno) vrijeme, onda sam skuzio da to mogu dobiti i ako sortiram "by sent time"
<ivoks> exim nije imap server
<BotaniCar> kao imap spojku sam koristio fetchmail/getmail
<BotaniCar> ivoks, imas prav, krivo sam napisao 
<jelly> BotaniCar: da imas normalan IMAP client, a ne Outlook, ne bi nista ni primijetio
<BotaniCar> jelly: imam i thunderbird upaljen, jednako mi se vidi - isti datum po default sortu
 * jelly unconvinced
<ivoks> ni ja to nisam nikad vidio
<ivoks> nego
<BotaniCar> huh , sto bi te uvjerilo ? 
<ivoks> jel podrzava exchange SORT?
<BotaniCar> podrzava
<ivoks> a imap server koji si si slozio?
<ivoks> sto si si uopce slozio?
<BotaniCar> da
<BotaniCar> s jedne je strane exchange, na drugoj getmail+exim+squirrel
<jelly> dovecouriuwimapd
<ivoks> ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: pita te koji IMAP server imas.
<ivoks> znaci nemas IMAP server?
<ivoks> citas iz maildira/mboxa?
<BotaniCar> kreten, u svakoj liniji nekaj zaboravim napisati, pardon. Courier
<jelly> squirrel se spaja na imap, ne zna on drito
<ivoks> fuj, bljak...
<BotaniCar> ivoks, pusti subjektivne komentare, radim s softverom koji bar na pol poznajem :) 
<ivoks> i sa getmailom si to syncao
<BotaniCar> probao sam fetchmailom i getmailom
<jelly> a nita imapsync ili offlineimap?
<jelly> a nije ni bitno
<jelly> mozda je getmail nakeljio svoj Received, ko sto fetchmail radi
<BotaniCar> za offlineimap sam citao lose stvari, a svoja iskustva nemam - pa sam ostavio to, Na imapsync nisam naisao do sad
<ivoks> ne samo to, nego exchange mijenja Date u headerima maila
<jelly> ja sam offlineimap trosio za po doma
<BotaniCar> jelly: nije mozda vec sigurno, tako da bi ono tvoje rjesenje radilo, ali to i tako radije ne bih
<jelly> ivoks: nisam to vidio
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> nikad nisam imao takvih problema
<ivoks> doduse, koristio sam dovecot
<BotaniCar> mah, velim da imam uvjete da migraciju provedem, i nacin da korisnicima sve bude kao i prije na stolnom racunalu. Samo bih jos htio prestrikati webmail , da koristi drugaciji kriterij za sort
<ivoks> BotaniCar: velis, thunderbird normalno sve pokaze?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: thunderbird isto po defaultu pokaze sve s istim datumom, ali u njemu mogu promijeniti sort kriterij
<BotaniCar> na koncu, to mi je sekundarno, svi korisnici koriste outlook, thunder sam probao za svoj gust
<ivoks> mozes ti negdje puknuti headere jednog od tih mailova?
<BotaniCar> Ne mogu, poslovni mailovi.
<ivoks> pa ne moras sve... bitni su mi samo datumi
<BotaniCar> Mozes postaviti konkretno pitanje na koje ti mogu odgovoriti ? 
<BotaniCar> zadnji header sadrzi vrijeme i datum migracije ( kad je getmail poceo vuci mail), ako to pitas
<ivoks> zanima me header 'Date'
<ivoks> to je vrijeme slanja
<Mmike> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa
<Mmike> glupi django
<Mmike> i debilni programeri
<BotaniCar> daj mi minutu da iz shume izvucem neki iz prosle godine
<ivoks> kvragu
<ivoks> banka mi poslala karticu za drugu firmu
<ivoks> ista je kao i ova za obrt
<jelly> evo ja cu ti potpisati NDA i pogledati headere za 400kn/sat!
<jelly> dva sata minimum.
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja bi sigurno puno naucio u procesu da mi ti sredis stvar i "vratis kljuceve" , radije cu ja ovako :) 
<Mmike> jelly, to je malo
<Mmike> jelly, nacuo sam da se pravi poso radi bar za 900kn/sat
<jelly> Mmike: suti, pri put je navlakusa
<Mmike> btw, zdravo :) 
<jelly> Mmike: da sam firma onda bi bilo 900, jer drzava pojede vise od pola #$@%^
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> - Fix sorting by date of messages without date header on servers without SORT (#1486286)
<ivoks> RELEASE 0.4-beta
<ivoks> ^ roundcube
<ivoks> BotaniCar: http://lists.andrew.cmu.edu/pipermail/info-cyrus/2009-May/031021.html
<ivoks> dakle, prvi test
<ivoks> UID SORT (DATE) UTF-8 ALL
<ivoks> posalji to cyrusu
<ivoks> pa vidi je li popis prema onome sto vidis u roundcubeu
<BotaniCar> thx
<ivoks> jer roundcube pita imap server za popis
<ivoks> meni ovo lici na bug u cyrusu
<BotaniCar> Meh, shvacam prema cemu me navodis, ali ja bih samo webmailu rekao da forsira sort drugacije , a ne ispravljao krive Drine. Ako to znaci drugi / drugaciji webmail, so be it. 
<ivoks> pa ne ispravlja krive drine
<ivoks> pita imap server za redoslijed
<ivoks> webmail nema bazu u koju ce upisati za svakog koristnika gdje bi koji mail trebao biti
<ivoks> ako mu imap da krivi popis, onda ce pokazati krivi popis
<ivoks> webmail ne zna za nista drugo - desktop klijent skine headere svih mailova i onda ih poslozi
<ivoks> zapise to u svoj sqlite i bok
<ivoks> teoretski, i webmail bi to mogao - ali thunderbird/outlook je jedan po racunalu, dok webmail moze koristiti vise ljudi u isto vrijeme
<BotaniCar> Pa, to je ta "kriva Drina". Ako se ne varam, moralo bi biti webmail sucelja koja ce nakon sto od imapa dobiju kaj dobiju , resortirati popis. Probao sam re-migrirati maliove nazad u exchange, i pogledati ih kroz outlook web access , dobio sam istu pizdariju, no u OWA mogu promijeniti sort
<ivoks> al, nisi me shvatio
<ivoks> od imapa dobije popis
<ivoks> ne i sadrzaj
<ivoks> webmail bi morao skinuti headere svih mailova, svaki put
<ivoks> kod owa-e, ovaj exchangeu posalje popis kakav zeli
<ivoks> tj., zahtjev za popis
<ivoks> ...brijem :)
<BotaniCar> U potpunosti sam te razumio. Spomenuo sam OWA kao instancu koja moze ono sto hocu, i pitao ima li nesto linux-side sto moze tak nekaj. 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> owa radi samo sa exchangeom
<BotaniCar> znam :) 
<ivoks> jer ne komuniciraju po RFC-u, vec svom protokolu
<jelly> naravno, owa je dio exchangea
<ivoks> webmaili moraju raditi sa bilo cime
<BotaniCar> Sve znam, znaci, tvoj bi genericki odgovor bio "ne moze tako" ?
<ivoks> ja bi na tvom mjestu gledao kako popraviti imap server
<jelly> al lako moguce da ce i webmaili uskoro raditi i preko ActiveSynca pored IMAP-a
<ivoks> ne, moze, ali problem treba rijesiti tamo gdje je nastao
<BotaniCar> to je istina. Sto se tice popravljanja IMAP servera, dvojim da li se primiti toga jer mi "friski" mailovi dolaze kak treba, a sto vise vremena protice, ovi povuceni s exchangea mi postaju sve vise obsolete
<BotaniCar> da mi je to jedini posao , isao bi kako predlazes, ovako me operativa jebe
<ivoks> dakle, evo ideje
<ivoks> http://www.irbs.net/internet/info-cyrus/0710/0128.html
<ivoks> --syncinternaldates 
<ivoks> al, za to je sad kasno
<ivoks> pa onda neku skritpu, koja ce procitati datum i promijeniti mtime
<BotaniCar> Nije, uvijek mogu migraciju provesti ponovno, imam jos 60 dana za to 
<jelly> al pazi, njemu i u gromoptici isto prikazuje, navodno
<ivoks> http://www.irbs.net/internet/info-cyrus/0710/0131.html
<ivoks> ovdje imas i skriptu :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa onda samo ponovi migraciju, al prvo nagovori getmail da ne dodaje Received
<ivoks> ili nemoj koristiti getmail
<ivoks> vec imapsync
<jelly> a možda su u šumi
<ivoks> imapsync se redovno odrzava cak
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kakav je (besplatni) support za imapsync ? 
<jelly> heh
<jelly> zvučiš ko da imaš milijun foldera za migrirat
<BotaniCar> Ne trazim cuda, vec odgovor "imas IRC kanal s 5 ljudi gore" je nesto :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: 1 ili 1m, u cem je razlika ? 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne znam, nikad ga nisam koristio
<jelly> o tome što se jedno može naštrikati i ručno čak i ako se automatika strga
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ako ti sta pomaze, koristio sam getmail
<BotaniCar> ivoks: onda cu morati tu preporuku odignorirati. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ali sam koristio dovecot za imap/pop i nisam imao ovih problema
<BotaniCar> ivoks: svaki je savjet dobrodosao :)= 
<ivoks> a dovecot je trivijalno za sloziti
<ivoks> sumnjam da je imapsync neki problem
<ivoks> pa bilo je na ovim listama nekoliko primjera
<jelly> dok recimo ak imaš milijun uopće nemaš šanse obaviti downtime i migraciju, nego moraš kemijati sa online migracijom i da korisnici mogu transparentno istovremeno trošiti i staro i novo
<ivoks> imapsync --ssl1 --ssl2 --host1 #HOST1# --host2 #HOST2# --authuser1 cyrus --password1 #PASSWORD1# --authuser2 cyrus --password2 #PASSWORD2# --authmech1 PLAIN --authmech2 PLAIN --subscribe --user1 #USER# --user2 #USER# --syncinternaldates
<ivoks> ovo bi trebalo biti dovoljno
<BotaniCar> jelly: podsjetio si me zakaj smo mi sve svoje usluge maknuli s ISKON-a :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: :-D
<ivoks> ovo gore ne bi trebalo niti obrisati mailove na starom serveru
<ivoks> ili odvrti onu skriptu
<BotaniCar> jelly: Al fakat, ne znam da li su vise puta sjebali s telefonijom , DNSom ili necim trecim :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: hvala jos jednom, razmotriti cu oboje, ne mogu odluciti sad na ho ruk .. vjerojatno cu probati oboje 
<ivoks> naravno, testiras na nekom 'test' accountu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: dovoljno si pomogao, nemoj sad sjebati to ponavljanjem ocitog :) 
<ivoks> cuj ti njega
<BotaniCar> Kaj ? Pa ne moras me sad spoonfeedati kak da administriram sustav, u tom aspektu :) Osim toga, prvo sam napisao da si pomogao ! :) 
<ivoks> uzivajte...
<BotaniCar> Joj, sad cu ovaj spoonfeeding koristiti i di je i nije mu mjesto :) 
<jelly> forkaj to
<BotaniCar> hahahah !
<ivoks> bajum badum
<Mmike> wtf, di je /var/log/messages na novom ubuntuu?
<Mmike> tj, zastso tamo nema nista?
<BotaniCar> ahahhaha 
<jelly> messages je ionako catch-all, imas posebne logove u svojim datotekama pa tmao gledaj
<jelly> na debianu ionako uvijek izbacim hrpu toga da ne ide duplo
<jelly> tako da, ako je ubuntu to proveo do kraja i skroz maknuo messages, slazem se sa takvim defaultom
<jelly> nego, di ubuntu ima Release Notes za 12.04, sto se izmijenilo između dva izdanja?
<jelly> pogotovo između 10.04 LTS i 12.04 LTS
<Mmike> nema
<Mmike> to se napravi i onda places :)
<Mmike> nego, messages je ok, tj, ok mi je da sve ide tamo
<jelly> uh... nope?
<Mmike> i da se cuva 5 dana i dnevno rotira
<jelly> pogotovo ne na serveru
<Mmike> a specifici neka idu u svoje fileove pa nek se cuvaju tjednima
<jelly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2 je najblize sto sam nasao
<jelly> cool, "Output from Upstart jobs is now logged to per-job files in /var/log/upstart/"
<ivoks> /var/log/messages?
<ivoks> na debianoidima taj file ni ne gledam
<jelly> a na drugima ga ni nemas
<ivoks> bas na drugima ima
<ivoks>  /var/log/syslog na drugima nema
<ivoks> a taj gledam na debianoidima
<ivoks> i to je tak... pa jeb... oduvijek :)
<ivoks> jos od '90ih
<jelly> iskreno ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put gledao ni syslog ni messages
<jelly> ili kern.log za kernel, ili auth.log za ssh, ili mail.log za mail, ili grep
<ivoks> daemon.log
<jelly> a onda je vecina ostalih servisa u daemon.log
<ivoks> syslog je bas ono... kopija svega osim autha
<jelly> (npr. glupi mysqld)
<Mmike> da, skroz mi nejasno zasto mysql pise po syslogu defaultno
<jelly> apache ima svoje posebno
<jelly> Mmike: pa negdje mora
<BotaniCar> "oprostite sto sam se posrao u vase dvoriste, negdje sam morao" :) 
<Mmike> jelly, how about a freakin' log file
<jelly> Mmike: to objasni ili mysql-ovcama, ili Debian-ovcama koje su slagale paket
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam siguran da mozes napraviti nekaj kaj ce sql log unose cupati i spremati zasebno :) Uz to mozes dizajnerima aplikacije poslati angry mail s animiranom shakom koja se prijeti ! 
<ivoks> moze i apache u syslog
<ivoks> dapace, ja bi bas volio da svi i sve pise u syslog
<BotaniCar> Meni je svesvejedno :)
<ivoks> bemti adsl
<ivoks> krivi tajming za reset veze
<jelly> meni radi gore otkad imam staticku adresu :-(
<jelly> al bar se rekonekta u 5 ujutro kad valjda spavam
<BotaniCar> Ja mijenjam IP adresu , kao takvu, za veci upload :) Uopce mi nije bitno sto nemrem uploadat bez IPa  :D
<jelly> eh, upload preko ADSL 2+ izlgeda nemre bit veći od 1Mbps, router veli maksimalno 1.5Mbps
<jelly> a nisam dovoljno dobar sa last-mile odjelom da gurnu jednu VHDSL karticu u moj DSLAM 
<BotaniCar> moj upload je jos uvijek u kbps .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: a kod koga si
<jelly> uostalom sad ima taj LTE pa za samo 250Kn dobis navodno silne megabite u oba smjera
<ivoks> da?
<ivoks> odakle ti cijena?
<ivoks> Vlado9A3CY
<ivoks> nesto sam mu htio reci...
<jelly> ivoks: sa gore navedenog linka
<ivoks> ah da, za fontove
<ivoks> jelly: kojeg linka?
<jelly> [10:46] <SilverSpace> e da ali ne zivim u centru grada http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/185666/HT-predstavio-usluge-na-LTE-tehnologiji.html
<ivoks> pff, tolko daleko nisam gledao
<jelly> da, fakat smo se rasprical danas
<ivoks> 250kn za 20gb
<ivoks> a di je flat rate?
<jelly> hahAHAHAHA
<ivoks> mada mi je 20gb mozda i dosta
<jelly> jesi ti normalan, od mobilnih operatera u .hr flat rate
<ivoks> pa ja imam flat rate na svom telefonu
<jelly> jel?
<jelly> vip?
<ivoks> a pardon, nemam
<ivoks> imam 2GB
<BotaniCar> nda, tu sam. Jesam propustio standardni flame u stilu "tcom ti je u qrcu" ili ? :) 
<jelly> ne znam bas za kojeg bi operatera mogao reci da nije blisko povezan sa q organom
<BotaniCar> To im je dio Statuta, pretpostavljam :) 
<ivoks> vip nudi 43mbit/s
<jelly> NEOGRANICENO* telefoniranje**!!!1
<BotaniCar> ali si ih ne mogu priustiti ? :D
<jelly> * do 1500 minuta mjesecno
<jelly> ** osim prema drugim mrezama
<ivoks> isto nema flat
<BotaniCar> joj, isao bi doma, ali me tako fino nasmijavate :)
<jelly> naravno da nema flat, nece imati flat dok im Hakom ne sjedne za vrat 2015
<jelly> a onda ce biti skup
<ivoks> 30gb za 355kn
<ivoks> hm
<jelly> sitnica, 50 ojra u .hr
<obruT> nema nista u t-coma jeftino ni za dzaba... ne smije se
<ivoks> pa sad iskonu placam preko 200kn - za kujac od ovce
<ivoks> i jos t-comu za liniju
<ivoks> ukinem to sve i bok
<jelly> ne znam, kad bi imao curu i klinca, ukinuo bi sav wireless i minimizirao mobitel... to djubre, iako nije dokazano da steti, uredno disipira milivate u ljudskom tijelu
<BotaniCar> mozda nemas (bar klinca) zato jer nisi preventivno te mjere proveo 
<obruT> pa da, drzi mobitel u dzepu, ovaj, je li, zraci i ode sve kvragu :)
<jelly> meko kuhano
<jelly> ebemu, morat ću naći neki mail klijent koji kuži html
<obruT> ja ak mi je bitno, otvorim doticni u browseru
<ivoks> ja ne znam kak vi uspijevate
<obruT> v(iew parts) i odaberem html part i doticni se sam otvori u browseru
<ivoks> ali ja ne mogu koristiti mutt i slicne
<obruT> ja ne mogu koristiti nist drugo osim mutt-a
<ivoks> masa mailova je html
<obruT> probao i ne ide, jednostavno ne ide
<ivoks> invitei za sastanke
<obruT> invajti sadrze .cal fajl koji bez beda importam u sunbird
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<obruT> meni svi tak da nije bed
<ivoks> nisi nikad dobio invite sa googla? :)
<obruT> ne, takav invite me niti ne zanima
<obruT> >/dev/null
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> ja sam fakat htio preci na neki GUI mail klijent, probao i kmail i evolution i thunderbird i tko znastosve ne i dobio slom zivaca sa svima
<ivoks> jesi probao claws?
<obruT> nisam
<ivoks> dosta toga se da konfigurirati
<ivoks> ne sjecam se zasto sam ja odustao od njega
<jelly> ne smijem, ni ne bi, slao poslovni mail na gugl
<Mmike> claws je ocajan
<Mmike> imao je perspektivu, al' onda je zastao
<ivoks> zastao?
<Mmike> obruT, kaj te sekira u TBu?
<Mmike> ivoks, da, nema improvementa nikakvih
<Mmike> doduse, nisam ga gledao sigurno godinu dana
<jelly> u TBu mi je najveci problem sto ne mogu sloziti keybindinge ko u muttu ;-)
<Mmike> al' kad jesam jos je bio u gtk1 okruzenju
<Mmike> jelly,  :) lol
<jelly> tj. s/ne mogu/ne da mi se/ 
<Mmike> mutt je zakon, samo sam lijen
<ivoks> Mmike: ?!
<jelly> mutt NIJE zakon, bio je pred 10 godina
<ivoks> Mmike: claws nije u gtk1 vec vise od godinu dana
<jelly> ivoks: heh, godinu dana
<Mmike> ivoks, da, moguce, velim, neznam
<Mmike> al' mislim
<jelly> a gtk1 je out par 5 godina
<Mmike> gtk1 je mrtav preko par godina :)
<Mmike> tak da, claws, no
<Mmike> tb nije savrsen al' je najbolji trenutno
<ivoks> Mmike: kad nes tak kazes, onda sam siguran da ne znas o cem pricas :)
<Mmike> ivoks, oh, vidim da ce se desiti neka iluminacija spram mene od tebe
 * Mmike sav u iscekivanju
<jelly> ivoks: dobro to je default da se Mmike uzima sa debelom rezervom
<jelly> pun not intended
<ivoks> Mmike: nece biti nikakve iluminacije; ostavljam te u misljenju da je claws zastao, a zadnji put si ga koristio kad je bio gtk1 (sto je otprilike prije barem 4 godine)
<obruT> Mmike: kad sam ga isprobavao bio je spor nevjerojatno, nikako se nisam mogao sporazumjeti s njim tak da citam mail bez misa, a i krsio se tu i tamo s vecim mailboxima...
<obruT> mutt je jos uvijek zakon, odlican je za ono cemu sluzi - citanje i pisanje faking mailova
<jelly> ono sto je dobro kod mutt-a je da je dobio intergraciju sa pristojnom multi-folder pretrazilicom -- mutt-notmuch
<obruT> da ne govorim kako pod prstima fino radi sve sto zelis
<jelly> to mi valjda najvise fali
<obruT> to sto tu i tamo netko posalje faking html-only mail je njegova sramota
<ivoks> 25th September 2006 Sylpheed-Claws 2.5.0
<ivoks> * Minimum required versions of GTK+ and GLIB is now 2.6.0
<Mmike> ivoks, :) sam ti koristi onda claws :)
<Mmike> kad bas volis lose mail cliente
<obruT> nabolje mi je kad dobim od marketinga mail i u mailu, pogledajte ovo obojano u crveno :P
<jelly> "izmjene su u plavom"
<Mmike> obruT, slazem se (to za html), al' pola ljudi s kojima komuniciram tak salju mail
<Mmike> jelly, dadadada, to! :)
<ivoks> tad se cak nije ni zvao claws
<Mmike> 'ODGOVARAM CRVENO' :)
<Mmike> ivoks, drekav je, ak bas hoces mogu opet instalirati i probati
<Mmike> tb je puno bolji
<obruT> ne znam kak izgleda zadnja verzija netiquette-a
<ivoks> pa i ja koristim tb sad
<jelly> i jos trosi Notes koji skroz strga izgled 
<dodobas> tb+lightning... 
<ivoks> ali kazem, ne sjecam se zasto sam odustao od clawsa
<ivoks> znam da je imao mogucnosti kakve niti jedan gui klijent nema
<jelly> ivoks: to vjerojatno znaci da ili je nestabilan, ili se strga ako imas 10GB maila
<ivoks> jelly: ne, mislim da sam odustao jer nije imao kalendar
<ivoks> jelly: sto mi je tada trebalo, pa sam koristio evolution
<ivoks> bas cu ga sad staviti da se prisjetim
<jelly> eh, kalendarom baratam na mobitelu sad
<ivoks> upravo tako
<jelly> 7.9G    Mail
<ivoks> $ apt-cache search claws-mail | wc -l
<ivoks> 37
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> puno pluginova
<jelly> odkomprimirano bi bilo valjda 15-20 giga
<ivoks> 4,9G	.thunderbird/
<ivoks> pa nije taj claws niti tako lightweight vise
<jelly> ma nije bitno, memorija je jeftina
<ivoks> a ne, djubre.. skida mi clamav
<ivoks> claws-mail-python-plugin - Python plugin and console for Claws Mail
<ivoks> ima i perl-filter, ako nekome treba
<ivoks> al cim vidim da mu treba xfonts-100dpi, znam da ce biti ruzan :D
<jelly> i znas da se paket nije obnovio bar zadnjih 3 godine
<ivoks> ma je...
<jelly> i da nema veze sa gtk2 
<ivoks> claws-mail (3.8.0-1ubuntu1) precise; urgency=low
<ivoks>  -- Barry Warsaw <barry@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 21 Feb 2012 16:34:21 -0500
 * Mmike ceka
<ivoks> kaj cekas?
<ivoks> pa gtk2 je covjece, vec 5-6 godina
<ivoks> trebas screenshot?
<jelly> hah, Barry se bavi pakiranjem .debova? :-)
<ivoks> ne, ovo je security zakrpa
<ivoks> zadnji upstream release je iz 12. mjeseca
<jelly> hm, zas je nema u debianu [2011-12-30] claws-mail 3.8.0-1 MIGRATED to testing (Britney)
<ivoks> pa to je zadnji
<ivoks> i da, nije security zakrpa
<ivoks> nego bug fix
<jelly> pa je, al gledam di je security
<jelly> ah
<jelly> no dobro, ak je on pogledao paket i softver, onda mozda i nije totalni krs kakvog se sjecam
<ivoks> ima i gdata plugin
<jelly> pojma nemam sto je gdata
<ivoks> google connector
<jelly> ak ima ActiveSync / Exchange calendar, onda super
<ivoks> znaci, moze pristupiti kontaktima na googlu
<jelly> to je ok
<ivoks> definitivno nije najljepsi klijent
<jelly> u krajnjoj liniji mogu syncati kontakte prek google accounta koji se koristi na mobitelu
<ivoks> ali svakako nije ni gtk1
<jelly> ali ne mailove
<ivoks> zasto ne mailove?
<jelly> hm, ldap shared addressbooks, pitam se jel AD dovoljno blizu
<ivoks> pa gmail isto ima imap
<ivoks> da... ono sto mi se jako svidjelo...
<ivoks> ako odem u mapu neku
<ivoks> i citam mailove, recimo da je to neka mailing lista
<ivoks> mozes mu definirati From prema mapi
<ivoks> dakle, ako stisnem reply, odmah ce postaviti ispravan from, a mozes i To definirati
<jelly> bah, đubre se diskonekta sa imapa svako malo
<ivoks> from mi je bitniji, jer imam vise aliasa za isti account
<ivoks> nema idle?
<jelly> ne, odmah kod uključivanja
<jelly> ne uspije otvoriti prvi mail i prikazati nego pukne
<ivoks> http://www.thewildbeast.co.uk/claws-mail/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1408
<jelly> kad ručno kliknem dole connect nastavi
<ivoks> ne bi znao
<jelly> brijem da ću opet probati Thunderbird, koji ima hrpu više korisnika i developera i valjda osnovne stvari rade
<Mmike> gle, pa ja imam claws instaliran jos
<ivoks> jelly: mislim da po defaultu ne ucita mail kada otvoris program
<ivoks> dugo ga nisam koristio
<Mmike> suyper, kak resizeam messages window? :)
<jelly> uhvatiš za rub i resizeaš?
<Mmike> krivo sam rekao
<Mmike> imam gore panel s listom poruka i dolje body poruke koja je selektirana
<Mmike> i nemrem to resizeat
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> plus, sad trenutno skida mailove sv
<Mmike> sve 
<Mmike> i neupotrebljiv je
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> misilm da zato nemogu resizeat
<ivoks> opet puko adsl
<ivoks> skida samo headere
<Mmike> ok, ubili smo claws
<ivoks> pa ipak si ga prvi put pokrenuo, pobogu
<Mmike> nije prosao test :)
<Mmike> pa, nisam, imam vec slozeno sve, samo ga nisam koristio
<Mmike> i sad se isao syncat di je stao
<ivoks> meni se tb smrzne pri svakom pokretanju
<jelly> ak je di je stao, a ne iznova, dobro je ;-)
<Mmike> (sylpheed:26903): LibSylph-WARNING **: [17:31:35] can't select folder: INBOX.spool.Tickets
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> ivoks, bla? meni je to radio 3.x
<Mmike> od kad sam na 9 ,10 ili 11 (tko ce ih vise znat) radi jako dobro
<ivoks> Mmike: pa jel imas taj folder?
<ivoks> mislim da smrzavanje firefoxa nema veze s verzijom, vec kolicinom mailova
<Mmike> kak mislis, jel' imam taj folder?
<Mmike> bah, odustao 
<Mmike> od svih sylpheed/claws varijacija
<Mmike> thunderbird je fakat ok
<Mmike> daleko od toga da je savrsen, al'
<ivoks> pa jel imas INBOX.spool.Tickets
<ivoks> to sam pitao
<Mmike> naravno da imam
<Mmike> tb ga normalno otvara
<Mmike> i webmail
<ivoks> a ovaj ti ga ne pokaze?
<Mmike> da, al' tko zna kaj je
<Mmike> neda mi se istrazivati, a tb mi fakat ok radi
<Mmike> ivoks, javi onaj gore 'select' error
<jelly> a kak tb radi sa lokalnim ~/Mail/ ili ~/Maildir/ ?
<jelly> ili mu moram podmetnut imap server?
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam te to pitao... mozes si pogledati .xsession-errors da bi vidio sve warninge koje libraryi bacaju, a ti ih ne primjecujes
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ti sad brijes?
<Mmike> neg kaj si me pitao?
<Mmike> mailbox postoji
<Mmike> na serveru
<Mmike> tb ga vidi
<Mmike> webmailovi ga vide
<ivoks> pitao sam te jel ti pokaze folder
<Mmike> pokaze mi folder, al' nemrem uc unutra
<ivoks> a ne jel izbaci warning u konzoli
<ivoks> pa tak onda kazi :)
<Mmike> nije u konzoli nego u njegovom 'message log' windowu
<Mmike> pa eto kazem :0
<Neuromanx> nda
<Neuromanx> koristi li netko od vas iphone tethering?
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi uspio kaj s ruterima?
<Mmike> pa, slozio sam ih da rade doma :)
<Mmike> al' nisam na kriov isao, nije islo, jbg
<Mmike> trebas?
<hbogner> mozda ih idem postaviti za vikend
<hbogner> pa ce bviti fiksirani tamo nadalje
<igustin> Mladić optužen zbog kopiranja i prodaje hakerskih programa BACK TRACK http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/mladic-optuzen-zbog-kopiranja-prodaje-hakerskih-programa-clanak-394067 ;)
<SilverSpace> yah
<igustin> nevjerojatno
<igustin> mislim da znam lika, slao mailove
<igustin> ali ovo je JAKO diskutabilno
<SilverSpace> svi koji imaju legalno pištolje treba ih kazniti jer bi mogli opljackati banku
<SilverSpace> bit ce jos takvih gluposti mada sumljam da je to novinar dobro obrazlozio
<SilverSpace> ovo je posao http://danas.net.hr/kultura/kupio-crtez-na-buvljaku-za-27-kuna-a-vrijedi-milijune
<igustin> je, ako pričamo o originalu
<igustin> Å¡to je jaaakooo upitno ;)
<SilverSpace> kaj ne volim drugome slagati konfiguraciju
<ivoks> igustin: ne mogu ga optuziti za izradu uredjaja
<ivoks> igustin: ali ako je distribuirao tudji softver bez licence za to...
<chaky> korisnik mi je zamotao racunalo u foliju (posebno monitor, kuciste, printer, tipkovnicu, misa) i spremio u frizider preko zime.
<SilverSpace> chaky: ??
<SilverSpace> danas fakat od zbrke neznas kaj bi uzeo od procesora
<SilverSpace> intel skup hebeno
<igustin> chaky: lol
<chaky> SilverSpace: ozbiljno, nije sala. Nisam mogao vjerovati kada sam jutros to vidio. Pitao sam korisnika gdje je to racunalo, da mu ga mogu spojiti, i onda me odvede do kuhinje i otvori frizider :)
<igustin> ivoks: koji tuđi softver? Backtrack? :)
<igustin> chaky: đizus o.O ovo još nisam čuo
<igustin> chaky: dobro, s kojim objašnjenjem?
<SilverSpace> chaky: :)) nadam se da nije fridge radio 
<ivoks> igustin: pa pise da je przio i filmove
<chaky> igustin: od Å¡oka, nisam se sjetio pitati ga, niti cak izvaditi mobitel i slikati. :(
<igustin> to da, ali "tuđi softver bez licence"... ;)
<chaky> igustin: sutra opet idem kod tog korisnika, pa se nadam da je racunalo jos uvijek u hladnjaku. Mogao bih ga slikati.
<ivoks> igustin: ako zelis imputirati da sam tom recenicom mislio na linux distribuciju, ili me vrijedjas ili nisi svjestan svojih postupaka
<ivoks> clanak kaze "probijanje WEP i WPA zaštite te "prženja" računalnih programa i filmova, čime je počinio niz kaznenih djela."
<ivoks> i dok se svi slazemo da je distribucija Backtracka legalna, drugi dio recenice upucuje da je radio i druge stvari
<igustin> LOL :D ne, ali u članku ne nalazim spomen drugog softvera osim backtracka, pa...
<ivoks> pa procitaj jos jednom onda
<igustin> chaky: daj, molim te, to je pravi biser
<ivoks> pitaj uciteljicu iz hrvatskog, sto je veznik 'te'
<igustin> ivoks: ok, slažem se 
<igustin> a lol
<igustin> dobro, dobro, razjasnili smo ;)
<ivoks> clanak je, kao i uvijek kod nas, napisan senzacionalisticki i priglupo
<ivoks> kao glavna vijest je stavljeno nesto sto mozda uopce i nije vijest (ili cak istina)
<ivoks> ekipa koja przi filmove, muziku obicno przi i programe za windows (sigurno ne zivi od prodaje backtraka)
<ivoks> glava me boli
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> vidis, to me dovodi do pitanja...
<ivoks> ima li kod nas mjesto na kojem se mogu procitati optuznice?
<ivoks> http://www.pravosudje.ba/vstv/faces/kategorije.jsp?ins=117&modul=8860
<ivoks> ako brcko ima...
<jelly-home> hadzija te tuzi
<jelly-home> pardon.  kadija te tuzi
<Neuromanc> da li netko uspjesno koristi vpn preko iphone tetheringa?
<ivoks> ja koristim preko andorida, ako je bitno
<Neuromanc> ivoks nije:(
<Neuromanc> puca iphone tethering preko usb-a svakih oko minutu...
<Neuromanc> posljedicno puca i vpn...
<ivoks> jebga...
<ivoks> andorid je plug and play
<ivoks> i ne puca :)
<igustin> hm... baš me zanima mišjenje
<igustin> ne bavim se razvijanjem za iOS niti Android, ali zašto toliki kažu da je razvijanje za iOS lakše i bolje riješeno, a za Android dosta problematično?
<dodobas> zato sto alate za iOS masno platis... a android je free
<ivoks> jer ios je jedan
<ivoks> jedna rezolucija
<ivoks> jedan hardware
<ivoks> a android... bah
<ivoks> kada imas tako unificirani hardware, onda je i SDK jednostavniji
<ivoks> sloboda dolazi sa svojim nedostacima - najveci od njih je odgovornost :)
<igustin> misliš da je različit HW kriv za kaotičan i nedosljedan API?
<ivoks> kriv je za kompliciranost razvoja
<ivoks> osim razlicitog hardvera, imas i hrpu razlicitih verzija
<ivoks> kao i linux sam, android je pravo cudo da jos uvijek postoji :)
<dodobas> tipa.. emulator ima cak 6 rezolucija
<dodobas> 4 api levela
<ivoks> app developeri samo cekaju nesto drugo da se pojavi
<ivoks> a mutava nokia ne vidi stablo u sumi
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: na kojoj si mrezi
<ivoks> sad je vec kasno da i oni nesto promijene
<dodobas> a ako hoces podrzavat vise uredaja... eh...
<dodobas> jos kad tableti pocnu sa svojim uber rezolucijama
<SilverSpace> znam da vip ima sa tim problem
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> dakle, za ios:
<ivoks> if ipad:
<ivoks>   bla
<ivoks> else:
<ivoks>   bla2
<ivoks> za android:
<ivoks> if htc:
<ivoks>   if sensation:
<ivoks>    if sensation_gsm:
<ivoks> otprilike :)
<igustin> ijao :/
<dodobas> aaaa, kako sam glup... cijeli dan izgubim na glupost...
<dodobas> dosta za danas...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: e vala :)
<SilverSpace> konacno da priznas 
<SilverSpace> :D
<Neuromanc> #""#%"# iphone tethering i vpn...
<Neuromanx> silver na t-comu
<Neuromanx> nece i nece...
<SilverSpace> izgleda ista stvar ko i na vip
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1pchpDD5EU
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-03
<Mmike> http://adurant.org/sledding.jpg
<dodobas> izgleda ko neki lokalni politicar :)
<Mmike> k'o mlada kereumova sestra
<Mmike> fakat ne kuzim zasto je /run morao izaci iz /var
<drj_cro> zato sto je u / bilo premalo foldera,pa rekli decki da to malo popune :)
<ivoks> zanimljivi ovi slovenci
<ivoks> sad oni ne bi na sud, nego bi se dogovarali oko granice
<Mmike> nije to zanimljivo
<Mmike> zanimljivo je kak ekipa brije da im na 32 gige rama treba swap
<Mmike> i sad sam dobio hate-mail od main developera da koji kufer radim
<ivoks> imao sam ja situacije gdje mi je trebao swap na 32 gige
<ivoks> dapace, trebalo mi je 64GB swapa
<ivoks> ali to je, specificno...
<Mmike> pa kaj si radio? :)
<Mmike> tj, za kaj ti je trebalo?
<Mmike> hibernate?
<Mmike> Hah, velim liku 'please run a virusscan on your desktop". A veli lik "I can not, I run Mac".
<ivoks> Mmike: prek dana je cuvao procese u RAM-u/swapu, a preko noci ih je raspodijelio na strojeve (mosix cluster)
<Mmike> heh, mosix
<Mmike> jel' to postsoji jos?
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> The latest version of MOSIX, called MOSIX2, is compatible with Linux-2.6 and 3.0 kernels.
<Mmike> Cini se da postoji
<Mmike> "MOSIX2 is implemented as an OS virtualization layer that provides users and applications with a single system image with the Linux run-time environment. It allows applications to run in remote nodes as if they run locally. Users run their regular (sequential and parallel) applications while MOSIX transparently and automatically seek resources and migrate processes among nodes to improve the overall performance."
<ivoks> ono je bio openmosix
<Mmike> besplatan je
<Mmike> bas me zanima kak to radi
<ivoks> cudi me nes...
<ivoks> s obzirom da je to patch za kernel, koji se distribuira, morao bi biti gpl2, zar ne
<ivoks> u biti, cak stovise, oni distribuiraju patchani kernel
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> pa mozda je gpl?
<ivoks> nisam siguran
<BotaniCar> 'jutro
<Mmike> hm, nije
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> ovo kaj sam skinuo, to su samo bajnariji
<ivoks> da, kernel binary?
<ivoks> ako je kernel binary, onda je to krsenje gpl2 licence
<ivoks> http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/stat/3/srodzaj/2/search/kernel-mosix-source-2.6.25.20_2.25.0-14.1.src.rpm
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> taj web od mosixa je konfuzan
<ivoks> userland tools nije gpl2
<ivoks> uARM is certainly no speed demon. It takes about 2 hours to boot to bash prompt ("init=/bin/bash" kernel command line). Then 4 more hours to boot up the entire Ubuntu ("exec init" and then login). Starting X takes a lot longer. The effective emulated CPU speed is about 6.5KHz
<ivoks> Curiously enough, once booted, the system is somewhat usable. You can type a command and get a reply within a minute.
<ivoks> http://dmitry.co/index.php?p=./04.Thoughts/07.%20Linux%20on%208bit
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/video--anonymousi-razvili-najotporniji-virus-na-svijetu-za-dva-tjedna-zauvijek-cemo-unistiti-internet/607717.aspx
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> sto smo radili, radili smo
<obruT> nist, vrijeme je za wget *
<obruT> naravno, -r -l0 :)
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> ovo je sad postalo kao al kaida
<obruT> ja mislim da su ti anonimusi izmisljotina
<ivoks> svatko tko je protiv - taj je al kaida
<ivoks> naravno da jesu
<obruT> na kraju ce forsirati regulaciju interneta upravo "zbog njih"
<ivoks> jep, kao i al kaida
<ivoks> idem... vratim se kasnije
<Mmike> http://i.imgur.com/hduTk.jpg
<Mmike> mega :)
<dodobas> Mmike: kad su ubacili LISTEN/NOTIFY u postgres ?
<Mmike> dodobas, valjda u 7.x
<dodobas> oh wow, zbilja nista ne znam
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> hocu desktop plocu u koju mogu staviti 32GB rama
<Mmike> preporuke
<BotaniCar> Ja sam totalno zaboravio kako je dobro raditi od doma :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: zivis sam ? :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas, s zenom i djetetom, umalo sam :) 
<dodobas> onda svaka cast :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike, ja imam ASRock Z68 Pro3 i preprezadovoljan sam 
<BotaniCar> dodobas, zakaj ? Pa to mi je bolje nego da sam solo , kaj, da sam solo, bil bi pod utjecajem vec izjutra :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, dobro je raditi od doma
<Mmike> al' ne stalno
 * Mmike godinu i kusur vec radi od doma, i 
<Mmike> jebote, pa radim po 15-20 sati dnevno nekad!
<dodobas> BotaniCar: onda me prosvijetli kako rjesavas... odi u trgovinu, pomakni se 5cm desno, samo sjedis za tim racunalom, ... i slicne zahtjeve od ljubljene
<BotaniCar> radim i ja, al nemam skuhan rucak :) 
<Mmike> dodobas, jednom kad dodje dijete, to se mjenja :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas, zene se odgajaju kao i djeca .. ili muzevi,pretpostavljam 
<dodobas> kao.. zaposlena je ili ?
<BotaniCar> kak si slozis, tak imas
<BotaniCar> nda, kao zaposlena je :) Pune ruke djeteta  :) Inace radi,da
<dodobas> mito i korupcija dakle...
<Mmike> BotaniCar,  Max. capacity of system memory: 32GB*
<Mmike> to te ja pitam
<BotaniCar> :) Mmike , ja sam u svoju stavio i52500 , i kloknuo na 4g , kao moze i vise, ali imam stock cooler
<BotaniCar> * i5 2500
<ivoks> ja sam si server pretvorio u desktop
<BotaniCar> ivoks,  ako imas airflow control to je do jaja
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> links mi vratio paru
<Mmike> kme, nemam 2 ploce :/
 * Mmike ostaje na AMDjeku jos malo
<ivoks> nije glasan
<hbogner> samo 52 decibela :d
<hbogner> blah, trebat ce mi novi komp uskoro ako ovaj nastavi ovim tempom
<hbogner> odbija se upalit ponekad
<hbogner> jednostavno nezeli i pisti
<hbogner> onda ga pustim par minut ai pokusam ponovno i upali se
<hbogner> a ponekad nezeli po 3 dana :D
<BotaniCar> ja bi graficku neku kaj kosta ko kompjuter :) 
<hbogner> wow, pa komp mi je stariji od 8 godina, to sam tek sad skuzio
<hbogner> tj cak 9
<igustin> hbogner: simple solution - ne gasi ga ;)
<hbogner> igustin, to radim u zadnje vrijeme
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ali zakaj da mi radi prek vikend akad me nema doma
<hbogner> onda ga ugasim i nadam se da ce se upalit taj dan kad se vratim :D
<Mmike> kak mislis, zakaj da mi radi?!
 * Mmike ne razumije
<Mmike> pa komp sluzi da bi radio!
<Mmike> botka kalinsky, kol'ko si ti platio svoju Asrokushu?
<BotaniCar> Dobro mika veli ::) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike,  u Fenixu sam ju kuupil , sjecam se da je bila jeftina :) Ne sjecam se koliko sam imao para tada, pa ne znam ni sto je jeftino :) 
<Mmike> sad je oko 700 kuma
<BotaniCar> Pa, mislim da je to jeftino :) 
<hbogner> Mmike, zakaj da mi radi i trosi struju kad se sigurno necu spajat na njega iz boguizanozja :D
<Mmike> pa kol'ko brijes da trosi struje?
<Mmike> kaj imas doma bitcoin mintery?
<hbogner> 120w
 * Mmike ima doma 2 kompa stalno upaljena
<Mmike> ma da, 500
<Mmike> u biti, da, trosi k'o zarulja osrednja do malo jaca
<hbogner> to je testirano sa onim malim sranjem koje ustekas u uticnicu i broji pootrosnju
<hbogner> meni je prije znao desktop imati po 30-40dana uptime
<hbogner> izgleda da ce i sad opet :D
<hbogner> ako se ovo nastavi
<hbogner> samo sto sam ga uvijek gasio kad sam isao na put
<igustin> "Računalo, pogotovo servere, je poželjno redovito restartati" (C) by MS certified sysadmin
<igustin> zato je isti lik napravio scheduled task s reboot BAT skriptom koju je automatski kresnuo svaku nedjelju
<Mmike> hbogner, imas to malo sranje? btw, kak broji potrosnju? tj, moras kroz to nekak komp ustekat, right?
<Mmike> igustin, s druge strane, imam 2 servera koji imaju 800 dana uptime
<Mmike> nije li to malo previse?
<igustin> :)
<Mmike> mike@milka:~$ uptime
<Mmike>  12:23:03 up 629 days,  1:25,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.06
<Mmike> to je tomcat server
<igustin> meni je rekord 3,5 godine
<Mmike> btw, tomcat (java) radi tamo bez ikakvih problema svih tih 600 dana
<igustin> i to bi se nastavilo da nije bio epski problem sa strujom
<obruT> vidi da ja moram izvlacit svoje...
<obruT> $ uptime
<obruT> 12:33PM  up 1564 days, 20:45, 1 user, load averages: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<obruT> freebsd/asterisk/jabberd
<Mmike> da, sad ti meni reci
<Mmike> jel' to ok?
<obruT> pa sad, OS nije apdejtan godinama :)
<hbogner_> Mmike, ustekam to u uticnicu i produzni na koji mi je spojen komp u to ustekam
<Mmike> pa e
<igustin> Mmike: je (bez obzira na priče o kernel updateu)
<Mmike> hbogner, da, ima smisla onda. Btw, kaj to imas doma? :) *trept trept* :)
<Mmike> igustin, pa, nije. Pogotovo ak ima remote exploit koji nije pokrpan.
<obruT> mora biti neki opaki IP stack exploit da bi bio problem, ostalo nije bed
<hbogner_> Mmike, imam, trenutno stoji u ormaru, jer sam preslagivao zice i maknuo
<hbogner_> os da ti posudim :D
<Mmike> hbogner, *trept* *trept* :)
<igustin> obruT: ++
<hbogner_> Mmike, no problem
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner_> trenutno nekoristim 
<Mmike> hbogner, mega-gut! kad ti, btw, moram vratiti apove? Jel' ti trebaju do vikenda?
<hbogner> najvjerojatnije mi trebaju za vikend ako ih idem postavljati
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> donesem i uzmem ovo
<Mmike> ja cu vjerojatno u cetvrtak na krov(ove)
<SilverSpace> dva dana zaredom me boli glava pm.
<SilverSpace> mrzim proljece
<obruT> proljece je kao krivo
<obruT> da nisi pio sinoc, mozda bi bila zima ili ljeto :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: yep yep :D
<Mmike> lol :)
 * Mmike od kad radi doma nema bedova s alergijama
<Mmike> tj, vidjet cemo kak ce ove godine bit
<igustin> mene jučer dotuklo (nos, oči), danas je OK
<obruT> isto alkohol ili  ? :)
<igustin> :D
<Mmike> Plavuša zove konobara:
<Mmike> - 'Molim vas, još jednu kocku šećera.'
<Mmike> 'Pa, već ste stavili sedam kockica u tu kavu !'
<Mmike> - 'Znam, ali sve su mi potonule.' ;P
<ivoks> kvragu
<ivoks> moram do ureda
<ivoks> a bolestan sam
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/529406_353002678071740_100000860337459_953155_475533927_n.jpg
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj imas ured?
<obruT> jadne macke :)
<Mmike> obruT, ides na proscjed?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> PROSCJEDIT CU TE!
<Mmike> prosvijed :)
<obruT> nejdem :)
<obruT> idem na trening, to mi je nekak bitnije, sta ja znam
<obruT> odnosno, mrzim preskakat treninge, a u 20h imam dogovoreno nesto pa ono, nebrem sve strpat
<Mmike> kaj treniras?
<obruT> plezanje :)
<Mmike> bblj?
<obruT> penjanje, prek tjedna uglavnom na umjetnoj stijeni
<ivoks> Mmike: zasto? pa imam zaposlene
<Mmike> nasao si robove, daklem :)
<Mmike> fino :)
<Mmike> obruT, to se fakat zove plezanje, il' je to typo?
<ivoks> tesko da se moze to nazvati robljem
<obruT> Mmike: plezanje kazu zlovenci :)
<hbogner> obruT, izbaci p i dobrat ti trening :D [14:05:05] obruT plezanje :)
<obruT> hbogner: jelda :) to je omiljeni dalmatinski sport :) svidja mi se :)
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> ne razumijete vi fjaku
<obruT> Mmike: kak ne :) imam negdje i definiciju doticne :)
<ivoks> fjaka je stvaran problem
<Mmike> nije opce problem
<Mmike> to je
<Mmike> stanje svijesti
<ivoks> ne, nije
<Mmike> treba to moc/znat
<Mmike> o, da, je
<ivoks> bas je fizicki problem
<Mmike> ivoks, ti tamo tvoji dalmatinci su fals neki dalmatinci :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> govorim da kad sunce upece, stvarno ne mozes raditi
<ivoks> ono, govorim ti ko covjek koji zivi pola godina ovdje i pola godine dole, ko ovjek koji svaki dan radi 10+ sati
<ivoks> dole, kad sunce upece, fakat ne mozes... jednostavno si umoran
<hbogner> e ljudofi
<hbogner> koliko je ogranicenje na otvorenoj cesti 80 ili 90 kmh?
<ivoks> 90
<Mmike> 100?
<Mmike> nije 100?
<obruT> 90
<ivoks> nije 100
<hbogner> ja sam bio uvjeren da je 80
<hbogner> i sad citam zakon i pise 90
<Mmike> morao bih procitat zakon ponovo
<ivoks> 90 je vec dugo
<hbogner> huh
<ivoks> mozda 10ak godina
<hbogner> 2008 zakon
<hbogner> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/339713.html
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ovisi sto
<ivoks> mislim da odonda kada je sa 60 prebaceno na 50
<Mmike> ivoks, u polju nemres radit, da
<Mmike> ja sam se uvijek cudio svojima dolje
<hbogner> clanak 54
<hbogner> znaci naselje 50 otvoreno 90
<Mmike> ljeti se dizu u 4 ujutro, rade do 11 max, onda u podne rucak, i spavanje do 4
<hbogner> hmm
<ivoks> hbogner: to je samo zadnji zakon; nije i zakon koji je donio promjenu
<hbogner> ivoks, ma znam, samo navodim datum zakona
<ivoks> Mmike: pa no, to je samo dokaz da je fjaka pravi problem
<Mmike> i onda od 4 laganica nesto po doma, u 7 se idu mreze bacit, i ajmo u 9 na spavanje
<hbogner> grr, sad moram mjenjat sve sa 80 na 90 kaj sam nacrtoa na karti
<Mmike> hbogner, : ) 
<Mmike> hbogner, dok opet ne promijene zakona :)
<Mmike> srce si spalim
<Mmike> i rewrite ruleovima
<Mmike> i worpdressu
<Mmike> i debilnim PHP setupima
<Mmike> i uopce idijotima
<Mmike> a najvise sebi!
<Mmike> slijep, disleksican, los!
<Mmike> kol'ko treba carnetu da promijeni DNS servere autoritatiratativne za domenu?
<jelly> ko zna, novi su oni u tome
<igustin> jelly: lol
<igustin> Mmike: ovisi
<Mmike> muz od bivse cure je neka faca na srcu za DNS
<drj_cro> Mmike: ako je prek weba odmah
<Mmike> pa moze pogurat mozda
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa, nije promjenjeno
<Mmike> pokazuje mi jos uvijek stare DNSove dig
<igustin> Mmike: ako telefonom dobiješ OK osobu, napravit će ti izmjenu odmah i čak restarstati servis da ti promjena bude odmah aktivna (najbolji ishod)
<drj_cro> prije par dana preko weba mjenjao i odmah ih je azurirao
<Mmike> ah, ne pokazuje
<Mmike> sve5 :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, dada, imas pravo, odmah je
<igustin> Mmike: alternativno, možeš slati dopise i objasniti priču što će sve završiti u ladici/smeću, pa ćeš tjednima slati požurnice i nove papire
<drj_cro> to mu nisu htjeli odmah mjenjt dnsove jel je muz od bivse tamo :)
<igustin> lol
<Mmike> ma sve5, promijenilo se odmah, ja krivo citao
<igustin> još gore - stavili su mu krive ;)
<jelly> Mmike: srce vise nema veze sa .hr TLD
<drj_cro> :)
<igustin> jelly: sve je to skoro ista ekipa pod istim krovom ;)
<Mmike> jelly, kak nema, di je DNS server?
<jelly> Mmike: aj pogledaj di je.
<jelly> dobro pogledaj koji su DNS serveri za .hr TLD
<BotaniCar> Mmike, koliko znam, CARNET/SRCE propagaciju vršnih domena vrše dnevno, u 14h
<jelly> kakvo sad srce, nema vise srce veze s time...
<Mmike> jelly, fakat
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> hr-ns-1.carnet.hr
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> BotaniCar, propagaciju kud? Htio sam izmijeniti tko su glavni DNS serveri za moju malu domenicu
<Mmike> sve proslo super
<Mmike> fala dragom letargicaru sto to konacno mogu prek interneta
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ympD-dQVMco
<Mmike> celi film? :)
<Mmike> jelly, podsjetilo me upravo - zakai nema munina na flyju ? :)
<jelly> zakaj bi ga bilo.
<ivoks> to carnet, srce... ja vise ne znam sta je sta
<hbogner> najnovija biljna akvizicija doma je bambus :D
<hbogner> iscupaojedan panj na moru i sad ga zasadio u teglicu :D
<jelly> i radi? :-)
<jelly> Mmike: hmha, moji se isto žale da im par domena opće ne postoji pod .hr
<jelly> možda je tamo neko neš strgao na trenutak
<drj_cro> jelly: il je nisu produljili
<Mmike> jelly, pa za grafice! :)
<Mmike> http://howtown.com/how-to-make-iphone-ringtones
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> http://ubuntu-hr.org/munin/
<jelly> Mmike: da, i?
<jelly> Mmike: ti grafići su totalno nepregledni
<Mmike> jelly, kak to mislis - nepregledni?
<jelly> tak kak pise -- ima uzasno puno podataka i nemrem se snac
<jelly> 90% toga treba izbaciti, a ostatak razdijeliti na zasebne grafove
<jelly> cek da vidim dal mogu napravit screenshot kak je nas cricket slozen
<hbogner> munin je jedna od prvih stvari koju instaliram na stroj :D
<hbogner> istina, neznam za alternative jer mi je ovo ok pa nisam trazio dalje :D
<SilverSpace> cemu to sluzi 
<SilverSpace> gomila bespotrebnih podataka
<igustin> ?
<igustin> SilverSpace: održavaš ikoju mašinu osim svoje osobne? :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: nisu svi bespotrebni
<SilverSpace> :) masinu ne 
<jelly> jel zna netko kako uhvatiti screenoshot cijele web stranice iako je ima za scrollati
<SilverSpace> jelly: mozda 
<jelly> SilverSpace: kvalitetno izvedeni grafovi su strasno korisni za sistemsku administraciju, za grube i finije procjene koristenja potrosnje, za uocavanje trendova
<jelly> svaka iole veca firma treba business intelligence, data warehousing, data mining, koji se na kraju svode da nacrtas dobar graf i zakljucis nesto korisno iz njega
<igustin> jelly: Pixlr Grabber Addon za FF
<jelly> thanks
<Mmike> jelly, ne vidim kaj je nepregledno tu
<Mmike> nisu high-class, slazem se
<jelly> Mmike: _Sve_ je nepregledno.  Ako se desi 100% disk opterecenje, di ces ga vidjeti?  Ako nesto pojede memoriju na sat vremena, di ces to vidjeti?
<Mmike> jelly, vidjet ces na grafu
<jelly> grafovi trebaju biti jasni i bez deset ispremijesanih stvari na njima
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj ti nije jasno?
<Mmike> imas sve fino nacrtano
<Mmike> to nije monitoring/alerting sustav, nego samo trending
<BotaniCar> Ja bi k jellyu u goste, Odina mi ! Brijem da frajer na najtanje reze kobase ! 
<Mmike> sto je 10 ispremjesanih stvari na njima?
<ivoks> jelly: print
<ivoks> pa spremis u PDF
<jelly> BotaniCar: naravno, ako nisi sposoban niti izrezati kobasu kak spada, kaj si onda sposoban!
<igustin> ček, vi ekipa još uvijek *imate* i *koristite* accounte na flyju? :S :O
<BotaniCar> jelly, kaj to znaci, da imas neke suhomesnine za bacit na stol ako mike i ja dodjemo s pivama ? :D
<BotaniCar> fly je zakon
<Mmike> ispada da sam znan po tome sto sam potkupljiv pivom
 * Mmike uzdise
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> igustin: slikao sam :)
<igustin> ideš!
<igustin> daj pic, pls
<chaky> evo biti ce na twitteru za par minuta
<igustin> Mmike: ...i roštiljem
<Mmike> chaky, sto to?
<igustin> chaky: treba mi nužno, jer mi *nitko* ne vjeruje
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemam, prestao jest mesinu prije X godina
<BotaniCar> ZNAO SAM DA CE TO RECI !! Pa kaj si prestao i za goste imati ? :D To je kao da ja prestanem pit' pivo, al nema ni za goste :) 
<jelly> mozes dobit sir i eventualno lososa ako se iskesiram
<Mmike> uhaj
<Mmike> sira
<Mmike> mogo bi malo
<Mmike> jelly, di su slicke kriketa?
<jelly> http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~jelly/pop.png
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> a ovo je pregledno? :)
<jelly> da.
<jelly> u odnosu na ono, tu se tocno vidi kad ti nesto a) pojede memoriju b) zatuce disk c) zaforka sustav d) toci po mrezi
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kak se tu tocno vidi a tam se ne vidi tocno?
<ivoks> grafovi su isti
<ivoks> samo sto ih munin strpa u isti png
<jelly> ivoks: i to je totalno nepregledno
<jelly> tako je i cricket radio po defaultu
<Mmike> jelly, ma kaj je nepregledno?
<Mmike> eto, cpu usage graf, kaj je tam nepregledno?
<Mmike> vidis da svakih 6 sati iowait naraste
<Mmike> sto je ok, jer rsync radi svakih 6 sati i dovlaci novijeh paketova
<Mmike> kaj je tu nepregledno?
<jelly> Mmike: di je taj graf?
<Mmike> http://ubuntu-hr.org/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/cpu.html
<jelly> sto je zuto? Zasto ga moram traziti?
<Mmike> traziti?
<Mmike> di ga trazis?
<Mmike> ne kuzim :)
<Mmike> jel' ti gledas dobru stranicu?
<Mmike> zuto = idle time
<ivoks> zuto je idle
<ivoks> pise dole
<Mmike> da, boje su malo, nakaradne :)
<Mmike> al', mislim, stvar navike
<jelly> http://ubuntu-hr.org/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/index.html -- na prvom ekranu su apache accesses i processes, vidim 4 grafa
<ivoks> istina, nekad su boje tesko prepoznatljive
<jelly> nista korisno.
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> di klinem za cpu?  za disk IO?
<ivoks> ne jelly 
<ivoks> prvo je tematski popis grafova
<jelly> jeste vi kad radili u NOC-u?
<ivoks> kliknes system i dobijes cpu, memoriju, load
<Mmike> jelly, ti si fakat cudan :)
<jelly> stvari moraju biti pregledne, najbitnije ti mora odmah upasti u oko
<Mmike> ne, ovo je trending
<Mmike> nemora ti nist upast u oko
<Mmike> sve je fino poslozeno
<Mmike> moras skrolat, doduse
<obruT> NOC ? nimfomanski obrazovni centar ? nazalost ne
<Mmike> al' moras i na svojim grafovima koje si pejstao
<jelly> ok, ak je to tebi fino, drzi si ga ;-)
<Mmike> http://selma.megafon.hr/munin/megafon.hr/milka.megafon.hr-cpu.html
<Mmike> ovo su boje na starom muninu
<SilverSpace> eto zakljucak ce biti na kraju #nistaKorisno
<Mmike> meni su se te vise svidjale
<jelly> meni je to nabacana hrpa smeca u kojoj mi treba 5 minuta da se snadjem
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly, ne vidim po cem ono tvoje nije nabacana hrpa smeca?
<Mmike> (mislim, meni nije, jednako mi korisno k'o munin)
<ivoks> to je samo stvar navike
<Mmike> al' ne uocavam razliku, nikakvu
<ivoks> meni je cricket isto na prvi pogled bio... ok, a za *sta* je taj graf
<ivoks> opis je neuocljiv
<jelly> Mmike: po tome sto: a) idle = uvijek bijela pozadina b) bitne stvari su gore c) grafovi su velicine i poslagani da ih mozes korelirati
<Mmike> jelly, isto k'o i tu
<Mmike> zakaj ih nebi mogao korelirati?
<Mmike> stovise, pazi ovo:
<jelly> zato sto u ogromni
<SilverSpace> na smetlištima završi oko 23 posto svih proizvedenih jaja.
<Mmike> http://selma.megafon.hr/munin/megafon.hr/comparison-day.html
<SilverSpace> eto kak bacamo jaja
<Mmike> jelly, kaj ti imas 1280x600 ekran? :)
<jelly> 1680x1050
<jelly> samo jedan
<Mmike> stovise, mislim da su munin grafovi bolji jer su veci, pa imaju vecu rezoluciju
<jelly> NOC-ovci 2-3
<Mmike> oni tvoju su plitki
<Mmike> pa u biti nemres vidjet fino kaj se desava
<jelly> da, i kad ti rezolucija treba?
<Mmike> iako se da muninu reci da smanji/poveca graf, al' ja sam se navikao na ovo i skroz je kul
<jelly> jel ti bitno ak apache ne trosi 3 nego 5%, ili 90% a ne 88%?
<SilverSpace> Stručnjaci upozoravaju da je poljoprivreda jedan od najvećih svjetskih potrošača vode, energije i kemikalija te jedan od velikih proizvođača stakleničkih plinova.
<Mmike> jelly, pa, nekad je. Napravio si optimizaciju pa ti je lijepo vidjeti tu razliku
<jelly> sa ovim mi treba 2 sekunde da vidim da je od 3 do 5 ujutro nesto zasjelo na disk za /var
<Mmike> jelly, k'o i sa ovim :)
<Mmike> ista stvar
<Mmike> bacis oko, pogledas, zatvoris
<jelly> aj dobro, mozda je stvar navike
<ivoks> jelly: sve je stvar navike
<Mmike> sve u svemu, nek se ne nadam muninu na flyju, jeld? :)
<jelly> meni su ovi grafovi grozni, koji ce ti kufer softirq, irq, steal
<Mmike> jelly, meni su tvoji grafovi grozni, kak nemas sofitrq i ino
<Mmike> fali podataka :)
<jelly> to mi NIKAD nije trebalo
<Mmike> jelly, to nije nest zapeceno u cementu, mozes dodavati/micati pluginove koji crtaju grafove
<Mmike> na mysql kistrama imam 1001 pizdariju koja se crta a bitna mi je znat dal' stroj odlazi u kurac ili ne
<Mmike> na postresu imam 10ak :)
<jelly> pa onda MAKNI stvari koje ti ne trebaju
<Mmike> zakaj?
<Mmike> ne smetaju
<jelly> sigh
<jelly> ok
<Mmike> nimalo, stovise, korisni su
<ivoks> jelly je frustriran :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> jelly, sorry :) fakat nisam htio
<hbogner> vise vremena bi izgubio da ide micat nego ovako da odskrola dolje :D
<Mmike> htio sam samo, jbg, neki trending na flyju
<Mmike> tek toliko, zanimljivo bi bilo vidjeti kak se stroj ponasa
<Mmike> a munin je fakat turbo-jednostavan za sloziti
<jelly> da, vidim kak je jednostavan
<Mmike> al' eto, odustajem, jer nekako mi se cini da mi account tamo dolazi u pitanje sad vec! :)
<Mmike> jelly, apt-get install munin
<Mmike> all you need
<ivoks> munin-node
<jelly> mozda jednom kad mi se bude dalo slagat ga da ne lici na cuspajz
<ivoks> slaganje zahtijeva 2 minute
<ivoks> a koristi se 'rm' i 'ln'
<jelly> pa vidim kak je slozen ovaj na ubuntu-hr, nis se ne vidi
<Mmike> jelly, cudi me to za tebe, moram ti rec
<ivoks> valjda je to ono sto je bitno adminima
<Mmike> munin-node je samo nod za prikupljanje podataka
<Mmike> munin ima u sebi rrdtool sranja i grafice i sve
<ivoks> pa no, bez njega nemas sta crtati
<Mmike> pa munin ce ti automacki povuc munin-node
<ivoks> ovisi
<ivoks> o konfiguraciji apt-a
<ivoks> Recommends: munin-node, libdate-manip-perl
<ivoks> dakle, ne dependa
<jelly> Mmike: stvar je jednostavnija, ne drzim do flya ni toliko da potrosim 2 minute
<jelly> a kad bi isao slagati munin za sebe, onda bi ga slagao da izgleda pic-pic, a da su sve bezvezne stvari sakrivene
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> samo apt-get
<Mmike> i nista vise :)
<Mmike> zaboravis da postoji
<jelly> onda imam stvar za koju znam da je ruzna <g>
<Mmike> ivoks, takat
<Mmike> ivoks, fakat
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/564250_3307075989060_1032867241_3105541_1211295556_n.jpg
<Mmike> ekipa tu sve vise i vise infobright koristi
<chaky> igustin: https://twitter.com/#!/ncakelic/status/187174819605917697
<SilverSpace> fino zapakirano
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> fino, da
<Mmike> ja ne vidim
<Mmike> kaj je to?
<chaky> racunalo
<Mmike> @ncakelic's account is protected.
<chaky> u hladnjaku
<Mmike> pa srce mu, chaky!
<Mmike> pa 
<chaky> ahaaa, nisam ovo znao da je protected
<chaky> Mmike: eto ga
<Mmike> svasta :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/like/clanak/napaljeni-konj-zajasio-policajca/607801.aspx
<obruT> SilverSpace: svasta tebe zabavlja :) nego, jesi narucio RPi ?
<obruT> ja cu probat veceras
<SilverSpace> obruT: kajse opet moze
<Mmike> BotaniCar, si tu jos?
<hbogner> he he he chaky 
<obruT> pa ja cu probat iskoristit neku caku da podvalim kolegin preregistration key
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima li kakvih novosti o RPi :)
<obruT> on je uspio narucit pa cu probat ja preko toga
<BotaniCar> Mmike, cijelo vrijeme. Ako si mislio pitati, moj munin izgleda kao i tvoj, jelly ima pravo za NOC, ali kako nismo u NOCu i nemamo 45 500m monitora .. ž
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jok, kaj nisu canclali nardubzbu?
 * Mmike radi u NOCu isto, i ok je munin tamo
<Mmike> no
<Mmike>  nisam to tijo pitat :)
<BotaniCar> Vi niste NOC :) U pravom smislu 
<Mmike> tijo sam pitat kak da kayaku jazem da mi ispravna vremena mece na tickete?
<BotaniCar> si mu podesil timezone ? 
<BotaniCar> ako da, trebao bi 
<jelly> kay je kayak
<BotaniCar> kayako je helpdesk softver
<SilverSpace> obruT: zanimljivo nisu meni nista poslali :)
<BotaniCar> mislim, to je firma
<ivoks> kayak je brodic
<jelly> kay, ako ne radi, pises na kayako
<BotaniCar> kayako Fusion je, recimo , kaj mi trosimo za magloprodaju i helpdesk
<jelly> huh, to bi znacilo da ima CRM funkcijonalnosti
<hbogner> obruT, ivoks, nosaci bicikla bez problema izdrzali put dolje u petak i poivratak nazad u nedjelju po onom vjetru
<Mmike> jelly, ma ima svasta, al' ne radi bas dobro
<Mmike> ticketing vulgaris
<BotaniCar> kaj je najbitnije, ima API , pa si spoji kaj oces
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, jesam, k'o user sam rekao da sam Europe/Zagreb
<jelly> eh, sta radi dobro, od tih stvari
<obruT> hbogner: ajd super, valjda ce prezivjet jos koju voznju :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: prije jeseni se ja ne nadam RPi_a
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a server je u CDT, i dobro je sat namjesten
<obruT> hbogner: jeste se uspjeli sto navozit ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike, ne znam, meni dela, samo sam to setirao 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' to moram jos nekud di namjestat?
<hbogner> obruT, hoce hoce kad ih malo poboljsam
<obruT> hbogner: il ste se opijali samo ? :)
<BotaniCar> jelly, dela na kajayku dost toga kak treba, al znas mmiketa, on se uhvati uvijek za ono drugo :) 
<hbogner> vezice za vezanje kotaca cu uzet jace, i vece vijke i matice cu slozit kad odem na selo i malo se poigram sa busilicom, brusilicom, sirovim metalom i aparatom za varenje i onda cu mocu u nevrijeme :D
<hbogner> obruT, cura i ja cca 40-50 km laganini
<hbogner> ali drzi bez ovako bez problema
<hbogner> isao zaljuljat bajkoveda vidim kako se nosi s tim i na kraju ljuljao cjeli auto, bicikli fiksni :D
<hbogner> bolje vezice obavezno an njih uzet, ove mi nisu sigurne na dugo koristenje
<Mmike> vezice?
<SilverSpace> opa zovu me iz vipa da mi istice ugovor 
<obruT> SilverSpace: sad ih pitaj sta ce ti dat za produzenje :)
<ivoks> lvm i resize2fs... koja divota
<jelly> ivoks: jelda!
<jelly> sve na online, bez ispada, bez komplikacije
<jelly> http://www.dnevno.hr/techno/it_trend/prodavao_preko_oglasa_usb_karticu_za_probijanje_wep_i_wpa_zastite/670281.html
<obruT> to je na aixu bilo normalno prije 10 i vise godina :)
<jelly> a na AS/400 je virtualizacija bila normalna prije 40 godina
<obruT> pa da :)
<obruT> tek sad vidis koliko smo zaostali :)
<jelly> "prilikom prodaje kartica kupcima isporučivao i DVD-R sa snimljenim računalnim programom BACK TRACK i uputama za njegovo korištenje, a taj program isključivo služi za probijanje WEP i WPA zaštite i neovlašteni pristup na tuđe bežične računalne sustave"
<obruT> svasta
<obruT> cijeli clanak je skroz besmislen
<jelly> $employer je imao barem 20 prijava za spam, za IP adrese kojima je isti provalio i spamao preko njihovog wirelessa
<jelly> tako da, koliko god bilo besmisleno to sto su mu prikrpili, neka su
<Mmike> lvm
<Mmike> nikad nisam vidio pretjeranog smisla u tome
<ivoks> pfffffffffff
<ivoks> pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<ivoks> ne znam jel mi drzavi lvextend ili snapshot
<ivoks> drazi
<jelly> Mmike: za nas sirotinju koja nema horizontalno skalabilne aplikacije i clustere, stvar je fantasticna
<ivoks> jelly: zaboravljas cLVM
<ivoks> tak da... pfffffffffff
<jelly> ivoks: da.
<ivoks> bas sam se zapjenio
<Mmike> jelly, kako?
<Mmike> mislim, sta, gurnes novi disk u box i onda extendas filesystem preko njega?
<ivoks> to bi naravno bilo suludo
<ivoks> prvo napravis raid polje :)
<jelly> ili zamijenis diskove od 72 sa onima od 146
<jelly> ili dodas novi disk, ali prek SANa
<obruT> Mmike: to je za ovu sirotinju, sigurno idu i biciklima na posao
<jelly> ili povecas postojeci
<jelly> ili si si unarpijed ostavio lufta, pa povecavas tocno onu particiju kojoj fali
<ivoks> tocno to
<ivoks> ostavis 400GB sa strane
<ivoks> i samo dostrikavas
<ivoks> kak sam ja sad
<ivoks> ponestalo mjesta za /var/lib/mysql
<jelly> ili dodas/povecas disk na virtualcu
<Mmike> nda
<ivoks> lvextend, resize2fs
<Mmike> velim, ne kuzim smisla
<ivoks> kak sere ovaj Mmike 
<jelly> ili grabis konzistentne backupe cijelog diska
<Mmike> pa ne serem, ne kuzim
<ivoks> ko jelly maloprije s muninom :)
<Mmike> jelly, ok, point taken (snapshotting)
<Mmike> al'
<ivoks> snapshot je super, da
<Mmike> zakaj imas patricije opce?
<Mmike> zakaj ti je mysql u /var/lib opce?
<Mmike> imas li raid, zakaj ce ti lvm ispod toga?
<jelly> zato sto imas razlicite podatke sa razlicitim strukturama
<ivoks> lvm je iznad raida
<Mmike> strojeve u disk neces dodavati sam tako
<ivoks> strojeve u disk?
<Mmike> jer, imas samo toilko mjesta za diskove
<jelly> zato sto nisu svi diskovi isti neko su neki brzi i skupi, a neki veliki i jeftini
<Mmike> eventualno ces stavljati vece diskove unutra
<jelly> Mmike: SAN.
<Mmike> jelly, to je sporo
<Mmike> najcesce
<jelly> pfffff
<ivoks> buahahaha
<jelly> BWAHAHAHAHAHA
<BotaniCar> Cek, tko onda ima najveci pimpek ? 
<hbogner> Mmike, zgodno je jer mozes i smanjiti particije za koje s vremenom skuzis da netrebaju toliko mjesta a dodas onima kojima treba vise mjesta
<jelly> *blink*
<Mmike> qua? :) database server koji pise po sanovima je - spor :)
<ivoks> ne NAS, vec SAN :)
<jelly> Mmike: huh?
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> kak moze bit spor, jebte
 * Mmike ce sad malo otic nekud :)
<ivoks> fiber channel
<ivoks> 6gbit/s
<jelly> na SAN-u obicno imas midrange ili highend kontrolere, koji sve writeove stavljaju u memoriju
<jelly> latencija za write kao na SSD-u
<obruT> Mmike: mislim da bi trebao doc u moju firmu malo pogledat storidze, baze i tako to, mozda bi promjenio misljenje :)
<obruT> pa cak i ORM-ovi na tom brzo rade :) bwahahahahahaha :)
<Mmike> obruT, lol lol
 * obruT je bacio kletvu i sad ode na trening
<obruT> pozdrav !
<hbogner> obruT, jel to organiziras turisticki obilazak? di se prijavljujemo :D
<Mmike> obruT, pa, dodjem rado, samo zovi :)
<jelly> Mmike: znaci sve sto pise, pise u RAM prek SAN-a, a onda se kontroler dalje brine kad ce to ici na metal
<ivoks> i to prek 6gbit/s
<ivoks> ili vise
<Mmike> tja, to ak mysql imas gore
<jelly> ne znam za 6.  FC je 8 ili ak je stariji 4Gbps
<Mmike> s kojim si uvijek na lutriji dal' je nesto zapisano ili ne :)
<jelly> ima sad i 16Gbps al skupo
<ivoks> i jos nesto, da se nadovezemo za LVM
<jelly> ali lvm je super i za lokalne diskove ak ne znas unaprijed koliko ce ti trebati za sta
<ivoks> svaki LV je zaseban block device
<ivoks> sto znaci, diskovi su nebitni
<ivoks> ti mozes imati jedan raid mirror
<ivoks> i onda dodati jos jedan
<ivoks> pa sve isparcelirati kako god zelis
<jelly> hm, pvmove-u ne vjerujem
<ivoks> kaj pvmove?
<ivoks> vgextend
<Mmike> nda, velim, ne vidim bas smisla u tome
<Mmike> imas li db server, jasno je kako ces sloziti stvari
<Mmike> imas li web server, isto je jasno kako ces sloziti stvari
<hbogner> Mmike, ajde objasni kako :D
<hbogner> ako neznas koliko ce ti za sta trebati a radis na ogranicenoj kanti
<jelly> imas li novu aplikaciju koja ima bazu, ima podatke na fs-u i pise logove, jasno je kako ces sloziti...? :-)
<Mmike> hbogner, 6 diskova u kistru, 2 za OS, za 2 podatke, 2 za transaction log
<Mmike> sve mirrori, dakako
<ivoks> uvijek sve stavljam u LVM
<ivoks> pa me nista ne moze kasnije iznenaditi
<hbogner> i podjelis svim jednako i s vremenom skuzis da svima netreba jednako nego nekima vise a nekima manje i onda to slozis da svi imaju koliko i treba
<Mmike> ako fali brzine, onda imas jos 2 diska, pa imas raid10 za podatke, i bok-bok
<ivoks> ni zahtjevi 'joj, mi bi sad backup ovdje, ovo ono'
<hbogner> Mmike, ja govorim o ogranicenoj kanti :D
<Mmike> a da, jbg
<hbogner> a ne o tvojim mrcinama :d
<Mmike> nemam takvih :)
<ivoks> ljudi koriste LVM i na mrcinama
<Mmike> tj, na to naletim cesto kad dodjem kod ekipe kojoj je netko drugi slagao to sve
<Mmike> pa cuda svakojakih
<ivoks> cuda su onima koji ne razumiju :)
<Mmike> pa onda skuzis da postgres pise transaction logove po 6 diskova koji su u nekom cudnom polju i jedan drugom smetaju
<Mmike> a ovaj se cudi zasto mu je sporo :)
<ivoks> snapshotnut VM, pa mountat snapshot i na miru kopirati podatke za backup
<ivoks> ZFS je LVM i mdadm u jednom
<jelly> i jos kojesta
<jelly> tiered storage, na primjer
<jelly> resilvering mi je super na ZFS-u
<ivoks> joj...
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> mrzim kad mi bivsi klijent ne promijeni alias za roota
<ivoks> pa meni dolaze mailovi
<ivoks> nekad je fora, npr., kad dodje mail da je jedan disk krepao
<jelly> takve mozes s gustom odkantat na mail serveru :-)
<ivoks> ali kad ti salje mailove zbog struje, svako malo... poludim
<ivoks> ma znam da mogu
<ivoks> mozda bi i trebao
<jelly> postfwd je relativno jednostavan policy service za postfix i moze po senderu i recipientu odjebavat
<jelly> moze i limitirat kolicinu u jedinici vremena i slicno, al to ti ne treba
<jelly> ak mi je neko posebno stao na zulj, onda mu stavim 4xx temp failure, pa neka se mail nakuplja na njegovom serveru
<ivoks> je, bas citam
<ivoks> fora je
<jelly> id=SPAM_UPRAVAT ; sender==povrat@porezna-uprava.hr ; action==450 4.7.1 rejected temporarily, contact pomoc@iskon.hr
<jelly> ups
<jelly> no dobro, na tu adresu ne moze stizat vise spama nego sto vec stize
<jelly> id=kukec.ath.cx ; sender=root@kukec.ath.cx ; \
<jelly>         action==rate(client_address/5/3600/450 4.7.1 sender root@kukec.ath.cx throttled to 5/hr, fix your cron job and contact [puppies])
<jelly> ima hrpa Limux admina koji mailove za vlastitu kantu Å¡alju na smarthost
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Ja cu kad narastem slati svoje mailove geniushostu ! 
<ivoks> taj se gaf moze desiti svakome
<ivoks> http://browserquest.mozilla.org/
<igustin> chaky: epic! :D
<igustin> chaky: Q1) da li je taj zamrzivač bio i uključen dok je to bilo unutra
<igustin> chaky: Q2) zašto, pobogu, u frižider? o.O
<chaky> igustin: nije bio ukljucen, nazalost. Racunalo se pokvarilo jer frizider nije bio ukljucen :)
<chaky> igustin: a tko ce znati zasto bas u frizider
<chaky> jesi vidio kako je sve to lijepo zamotano? Ja sam 10min nozem to rezao, da raspakiram :)
<ivoks> igustin: chaky al, ovo nije tako smijesno kako se na prvi pogled cini
<Neuromanc> muktaware
<Neuromanc> lol
<ivoks> covjek se potrudio zastiti racunalo od prasine
<ivoks> tako sto ga je zamotao, a potom i spremio na mjesto gdje nema prasine
<ivoks> a ovaj frizider je mozda nekad bio frizider - sigurno se ne koristi u te svrhe
<chaky> ivoks: ma nije niti ocistio prasinu s racunala, tipkovnice, monitora, printera kada je sve to zamotao. Kada sam to razmotao, sva je ta prasina bila ispod !!!
<ivoks> a onda.... svasta
<Neuromanc> ali niej bilo nove prasine;)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> http://www.muktware.com/news/3497/red-hat-remains-leading-contributor-linux-development
<ivoks> 'Unfotunately, Ubuntu/Canonical is missing from the list of the top contributors.'
<api984> pozz ekipo
<api984> triba mi jedan savjet....
<ivoks> ja znam za jednu seriju patcheva, koji nije poslan sa @ubuntu.com ili @canonical.com, koji je popravio desetljetni bug u kernelu (na nivou block devicea i filesystema), a financirao je canonical
<ivoks> i ima 200-300 linija, ako se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> ima ih dosta poslanih sa @debian.org adresama, a do kojih se doslo putem canonical projekata
<ivoks> naravno, ni blizu redhatu, ali redhat ima 3700 zaposlenika
<igustin> koliko ima Canonical?
<ivoks> tada je imao 300njak
<ivoks> (kada je redhat imao 3700)
<ivoks> mislim, mora se znat jedna stvar
<ivoks> patchevi koje salju redhat, suse, oracle i sl., dolaze zbog problema na koje su te firme naletile kod svojih klijenata
<ivoks> nije da se patchevi salju zbog 'ah, danas cu napisati nesto super'
<ivoks> nego, zbog realnih problema
<ivoks> canonical je tek poceo ulaziti u taj enterprise svijet i sukladno tome i broj patcheva raste
<ivoks> isto tako, canonical nema problema s time da plati trecoj osobi da nesto napravi i posalje kao svoje
<jelly-home> jel?
<jelly-home> a one stvari za koje se trazi Canonical Contributor License Agreement?
<SilverSpace> ln
<Neuromanc> iphone tethering radi s pptp nakon sto su tcomovci resetirali mrezne psotavke...
<Neuromanc> postavke
<hbogner> koja sam ja seprtlja, odsjekao si dio palca, centimaterar kvadratni 2 milimetra duboko, onaj dio di je otisak
<jelly-home> kao SLUCAJNO
<hbogner> jep, isao cistit luk kao prilog speku, i dok sam sjekao glavicu luka zasjekao prst
<hbogner> grrr
<hbogner> sad ni u hrani nemogu uzivat
<BotaniCar> Slucajno sam si odrezao jagodicu,mhm :)
<BotaniCar> hbogner, ne mozes pobjeci bogatoj proslosti :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, mogu probati :D
<hbogner> moram jos ostalih 9 sredit
<ivoks> joj...
<ivoks> lik napravi sve na zasebnoj particiji
<ivoks> ostavi / na 300MB
<ivoks> a /boot i /lib ne stavi na druge particije
<ivoks> nisu kerneli sta su nekad bili, pobogu
<ivoks> i naravno, nije koristio lvm
<ivoks> materinu
<ivoks> al je napravio particiju za swap, velicine 74GB
<ivoks> ne znam od kud bi poceo to sredjivati
<ivoks> a nemam remote kvm
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> uptime 450 dana
<ivoks> (drugi stroj)
<ivoks> a totalna kanta od stroja - p4 sa 512 rama
<jelly-home> mrcina iz 2004
<jelly-home> evo dam ti umjesto toga Prolianta G3, isto P4, ima DUPLO memorije, ali barem ima iLO
<hbogner> e takav sam ja imao godinama, onda sam ubacio extra ram i sad sam na 3 giga :D
<hbogner> ali desktop, ne server
<jelly-home> nije to to!  CPU se mora zvat Xeon nekikufer
<ivoks> znam da ima urbanih legendi...
<ivoks> ...al ja fakat ne znam gdje je taj stroj fizicki smjesten
<jelly-home> cdpr pa vidi bar na koji switch je spojen
<jelly-home> ... ako je switch CDP capable, jeli
<ivoks> ma ne odrzavam ja switcheve
<ivoks> bitno da radi :)
<ivoks> isus... joomla iz 2005.
<ivoks> vec vidim kak ce raditi s phpom 5.3
<ivoks> i naravno, neki biser je koristio zend optimizer
<jelly-home> ivoks: ali mozes saznati na sta je stroj spojen, ako ne znas fizicku lokaciju
<ivoks> isuse kak je upgrade debiana mutav
<ivoks> 2 i pol sata glupih pitanja
<jelly-home> Y/N/D/Z
<ivoks> vec sam zaboravio kak je to
<jelly-home> 2-3 sata je tu negdje normalno
<ivoks> ma jos nekako to prezicim
<ivoks> prezivim
<ivoks> al sad web, s phpa tko zna kojeg na php5.3
<ivoks> naravno, ne radi
<ivoks> pa migracije
<jelly-home> pa ko te tjero da to radis u pol noci
<ivoks> migracija joomle je kao uspjesno zavrsena
<ivoks> pa nitko, bas nitko; sam sam si kriv
<ivoks> a sta si ti budan u pol noci :D
<jelly-home> sigurno ne za upgradeat distru
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> gledam jel ic u krevet ili zaspat uz epizodu necega
<jelly-home> to ce biti vec treci dan da gledam istu epizodu Dr Whoa, svaki put zaspim za 5 minuta
<ivoks> krasna migracija
<ivoks> nema ni jednog clanka :)
<jelly-home> mysql-server-5.1 se zna ne dici kod lenny->squeeze
<ivoks> ma nije u tom problem
<ivoks> nego u magiji da se joomla 1.0.x prebaci na 1.5.x
<jelly-home> uh... joomla 1.0.x
<ivoks> ah, znam di je zapelo
<ivoks> charset u bazi
<jelly-home> a ja mislio da su moje 1.5 stare
<ivoks> ma joj, ovaj server je horror
<ivoks> ja sam ga preuzeo
<ivoks> tjedan dana treba na njemu potrositi da se dovede u red
<ivoks> tri diska, a svi podaci na jednom
<ivoks> jedan cijeli disk za swap
<ivoks> a drugi se samo vrti, iz zajebancije
<ivoks> a lik im je to slagao mjesec dana
<ivoks> pa ovo je da places
<ivoks> stara joomla pokazuje template dobro
<ivoks> ali ne i sadrzaj
<ivoks> nova joomla pokazuje sadrzaj dobro
<ivoks> ali se template potrga
<ivoks> o lol
<ivoks> http://dev.modmancer.com/index.php/2010/05/23/joomla-1-0-x-and-php-5-3-meltdown/
<ivoks> spasitelj :D
<ivoks> http://www.kpsystems.com.au/fixing-joomla-10-for-php-53x.html
<ivoks> ako ce nekome zatrebati
<ivoks> igustin: pa kad ce taj cluc?
<ivoks> igustin: jel trebaju sponzori?
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-04
<igustin> ivoks: krećemo, čekali neke keynote speakere
<igustin> ivoks: naravno - sponzori uvijek i više nego dobrodošli
<MmikeDOMA> ded430:~# cat /proc/mdstat 
<MmikeDOMA> Personalities : [linear] [raid0] [raid1] [raid10] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [multipath] 
<MmikeDOMA> md1 : active raid1 sde2[6] sda2[0] sdo2[13] sdm2[5] sdf2[12] sdl2[2] sdp2[4] sdb2[7] sdc2[9] sdd2[11] sdn2[14] sdg2[3] sdj2[8] sdh2[10] sdk2[1] sdi2[15]
<MmikeDOMA>       94656 blocks [16/16] [UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU]
<MmikeDOMA> To je array! :)
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner
<MmikeDOMA> ce me ubit :/
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: read-only :)
<drj_cro> jutro
<dodobas> ah.... kad ti lik kaze... onaj JavaScript kod ne izgleda ljepo
<dodobas> wtf !?!?
<dodobas> na pitanje koji dio ne izgleda ljepo... još cekam odgovor
<dodobas> mozda sam mu trebao reci da promjeni color schemu u editoru...
<obruT> dobro da nije rekao da mu perl kod ne izgleda lijepo
<obruT> ^%&%!#!@#$$^%*^&*
<dodobas> :)
<obruT> ovo bi se sigurno evaluiralo u nesto :)
<dodobas> kad ti netko kaze da kod ne izgleda ljepo, onda ga sigurno ne razumije
<dodobas> nakon sto je napravio klasicni 10ms scan koda
<ivoks> igustin: pa onda mi posalji sto se nudi
<igustin> samo da izdefiniramo još neke detalje, stiže uskoro
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> koji sam ja show imao nocas...
<drj_cro> ja show imam svaku noc :)
<drj_cro> klincu rastu zubi :)
<ivoks> ma to su veselja
<ivoks> to je tvoje dijete
<ivoks> offspring, buducnost
<drj_cro> je al nakon sto danima ne spavas kak treba, dobijes poriv da ga zafitiljis kroz prozor
<ivoks> upgrade oldstable -> stable debian i zajebancija sa joomlom i phpom 5.3 je... ono, koja korist?
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks tek mora spoznati
 * MmikeDOMA se vjezba s mackama
<MmikeDOMA> jutros sam ga skoro bacio kroz prozor, mater mu stetocinarsku
<ivoks> imao sam ja malu sestru krajem srednje skole
<ivoks> 14 godina je mladja
<ivoks> znam kak je to
<MmikeDOMA> dvojim
<drj_cro> samo kaj je razlika kad imas 14g i 36g :)
<MmikeDOMA> ja imam hrpu frendova s malom djecom
<MmikeDOMA> i slusam stalno price
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: al sigurno je slicnije nego s mackama :D
<MmikeDOMA> i mislims si da cu popizdit kad mi dodju djeca
<MmikeDOMA> i da, moram stalno imat mantru u glavi 'offspring, profit, offspring, profit' :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: pa koliko ti je let?
<MmikeDOMA> pa 36
<ivoks> ccc
<ivoks> a dragoj?
<ivoks> ako nije tajna
<ivoks> pitam ne radi toga sto me zanima koliko ti je zena stara, vec zato kaj me intrigira sto ljudi sve kasnije imaju djecu
<ivoks> i sve manje djece
<MmikeDOMA> draga ima 32
<obruT> okrugli broj
<MmikeDOMA> obruT,  :)
<Mmike> Najlakse je djecu imati sa 18-20-22-24-26-...
<Mmike> pa i 28-30 :)
<Mmike> sto si stariji, to je gore
<Mmike> fizicki
<Mmike> sjecam se, sa 22 godine opce nije bio bed pit s Arneom 2 dana i onda otic na faks i krumpirat se s potpisima pa na pivu opet.
<Mmike> A sad ak popijem krivu pivu navecer, ujutro sam k'o da me tuko netko.
<obruT> imam ja kolegu kojem je pobjeglo s 18 i eto, mlad dobio dete
<obruT> al sad uziva ko car
<Mmike> Al' s druge strane, ja, sa svojih 28 godina, i imanje djeteta :) Takvu bi situaciju trebalo zakonom zabraniti
<Mmike> obruT, yup
<obruT> dijete dovoljno staro, sve radi po kuci, a on caruje
<obruT> a jos uvijek mlad se osjeca, pici okolo, ziva sila ga ne jebe
<Mmike> obruT, ima chelonja s irca, neznam dal' ga se sjecas. Ima 2 djece, jedno (sad) ima 16 a drugo 14 godina. A lik ima 33 godine. Isto - car.
<drj_cro> i ja bi da sam imo sa 18(ak me sad pitas) :)
<Mmike> Veli, dodjem na roditeljski i ne vjerujem! NITKO ne igra COD, nitko ne igra nista!
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<drj_cro> sad bi svaki dan imo lanove sa klincem doma :)
<ivoks> da...
<ivoks> zajebali smo
<ivoks> trebali smo svi to skupa puno ranije
<ivoks> znas kak ce ti bit ak dobijes kcer, pa pocne izlaziti kad tebi bude 50
<drj_cro> a kad tek dovede nekog cupavca doma? :)
<ivoks> da, a tebi 55
<ivoks> koji zajeb decki, koji zajeb :)
<hbogner> ?
<Mmike> ivoks, a nije zajeb
<Mmike> mislim
<ivoks> treba djecu imati cim prije :)
<Mmike> zajeb je, da :) 
<drj_cro> i jos taj cupavac ms certified admin :)
<Mmike> al' imat djecu samo da bi imao djecu je, po meni, jos veci zajeb
<ivoks> drj_cro: a ne mozes ga prebit
<ivoks> Mmike: pa i nije; u principu, na to se svodi nase postojanje - razmnozavanje
<Mmike> ja nisam nikak bio spreman imati dijete sa svojih 22. Em nisam imao nikoga s kim bih uopce poceo razmisljati o tome da bih imao djecu, em sam bio stalno pijan, nadrogiran, pitaj boga kakav, i di. Odgovornost = 0.
<drj_cro> ah,sva sreca imam 2 decka :)
<Mmike> ivoks, neznam
<ivoks> Mmike: to ti se sve promijeni preko noci
<ivoks> kad je drz-nedaj, panika, covjek se promijeni
<Mmike> ivoks, mozda, da je pored mene bila ljubav mog zivota
<dodobas> a hebo vas... ako ce te se sa 50 osjecat staro...
<Mmike> samo ,jebiga, kad sam istu upoznao tek pred 4 godine :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ja se SAD osjecam staro, vidi mi kosti :)
<Mmike> hbogner, imam totalni bed :/
<Mmike> hbogner, sa tplinkovima
<hbogner> ivoks, neki se nepromjene preko noci, uopce se neki ne promjene
<Mmike> hbogner, doduse, nije totalni, al' je sranje
<dodobas> Mmike: ti samo imas velke kosti...
<hbogner> cura je uciteljica pa ima kontakte sa "mladim" roditeljima
<Mmike> hbogner, macke mi unistile kutije kartonske u kojima se nalaze tplinkovi :/
<SilverSpace> jutar
<hbogner> a kaj sad, kupit ces nove tp-linkove i problem rjesen :D
<Mmike> djeca koja su 'problematicna' najcesce su takva jer su doma zanemarivana
<Mmike> a kad imas oca i majku koji cijelo vrijeme misle 'koji kurac mi je to trebalo', (ne samo tijekom noci, k'o drj_cro, nego cijelo fakin vrjeme), i kad to djete skuzi da nije zeljeno, onda si proizveo stetu drustvu
<Mmike> tako da postojanje-razmnozavanje teorija postaje malo upitna
<Mmike> hbogner,  :/ yup
<Mmike> hbogner, dam ti ove pa kad kupim nove dam ti kutije nove, ak ces ove nositi za vikend na selo
<hbogner> Mmike, ma ok
<hbogner> a koje kutije, bijele il sarene?
<hbogner> jesu racuni/garancija unutra bar prezivjeli?
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> jesu
<Mmike> samo su kutije sjebate
<Mmike> i one vanjske i one unutarnje
<SilverSpace> mujauuuuuuuu
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: postojanje-razmnozavanje je postojalo prije drustva i postojati ce poslije drustva
<ivoks> Mmike: nekad su se takvi slucajevi ostavljali zakonu jaceg; danas se brinemo o svima
<ivoks> nekad jednostavno nismo brinuli
<Mmike> ivoks, meni svejedno to u kurcu
<ivoks> mi, kao vrsta
<Mmike> ne bih nikad imao dijete imanja djeteta radi
<dodobas> ali zbog državnih poticaja :)
<Mmike> da, bilo bi lakse da sam nakotio 5-6 mladaca tamo od svoje 17te do 22ge
<Mmike> dodobas, pa to :)
<dodobas> isplati se :)
<Mmike> hbogner, ILV-211-96472
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> hbogner, http://yfrog.com/nycqiwjj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti imas tigra doma :))
<hbogner> Mmike, ubijas me :D
<igustin> Mmike: imam gomilu malih mačića, poklonit ću ti ih na udomljavanje, vidim da im je super kod tebe
<SilverSpace> mada mi ovo vise lici kao da ima pantaganu 
<Mmike> hbogner, fakat, sorry :/
<Mmike> hbogner, nakon toga je majmun razbio i teglu, dobio je svoje, znam da nije neka utjeha, al...
<Mmike> ugl, dobijes nove kutije cim kupim svoje tplinkove
<hbogner> ma ok
<dodobas> Mmike: objesio si ga za muda na balkonu ili ?
<dodobas> sve manje od toga nije vrijedno spomena, znas...
<Mmike> dodobas, eh, nema muda, odrezalo mu to
<Mmike> hbogner, :/
<dodobas> Mmike: pa hebemu... i jos se pitas sto je nervzoan
<igustin> Mmike: kako bi tebi bilo kad bi... :P :D
<Mmike> http://blog.f12.no/wp/2005/06/01/apache-client-denied-by-server-configuration-tips/
<Mmike> ako vas zanima :)
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<Mmike> bolnicar!
<ivoks> jeb...
<ivoks> proizvod
<ivoks> kojem se moze desiti hardware failure
<ivoks> i to takav da se desi jednom u 4-5 godina
<ivoks> nategnuto, dva u 4-5 godina
<ivoks> drugi failure, koji se moze desiti jednom u 2-3 godine
<ivoks> i acceptance kriterij je da sustav radi u silmuliranih 1000 prvih failura i 2000 drugih failure, kombinirano, kroz 2-3 dana
<ivoks> a test pada u vodu (i ne zadovoljava acceptance kriterij) ako se umjesto za 60, butne za 90 sekundi
<Mmike> hm?
<ivoks> gdje tih 30 moze biti i do biosa :)
<ivoks> ma... to je prica za pivo
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> bio bi sad vec fakat red! :)
<ivoks> kad ozdravim
<ivoks> cure me zovu na pivo i kino, a ja bolestan
<ivoks> tak da, nije nista osobno, ali malo ces se nacekati za red :)
<drj_cro> http://www.break.com/pictures/wear-a-helmet-2315099
<drj_cro> to bilo za ivoksa kad vec ide sa curama na pivo :)
<ivoks> pa ja bi radje ove desne
<ivoks> vrijeme mi je vec
<Mmike> ivoks,  :)  :) :)
<Mmike> zasto logroate kopira apache log?
<drj_cro> objasni onda curi da joj je vrijeme :)
<Mmike> umjesto da napravi mv, touch novi.file, apachectl graceful ?
<jelly> Mmike: kopira??
<jelly> Mmike: na kojem to strganom OS-u
<ivoks> drj_cro: pokusao sam :D
<ivoks> ma u biti, htjeli smo jedan i drugi
<hbogner> ivoks, kak to mislis pokusao si? kaj si sterilan?
<ivoks> hbogner: pokusao objasniti
<hbogner> pucas corke?
<hbogner> ahaa
<ivoks> a tko zna, mozda i jesam - nije da imam dokaz da nisam :D
<Mmike> jelly, hm, nekaj ja krivo gledam
<hbogner> ja reko da si pokusao napravit klinca al da nije islo :d
<Mmike> jelly, ne kopira, muva i naparvi novi i reloada
<Mmike> postgres logove, doduse, kopira
<Mmike> u truncateira
<Mmike> pa onda ak ti je log file velik i brzo se puni, izgubis tonu toga
<ivoks> to je opcija, moze se konfigurirati
<Mmike> uopce su i mysql i postgres u debian/ubuntuu lose popakirani
<Mmike> postgres malo bolje no mysql
<jelly> ivoks: pfft... moji IBM bladeovi u POST-u provedu po deset minuta... 30 u BIOS-u bi bilo fantasticno!
<ivoks> jelly: ma i mislio sam na post... ovi konkretni strojevi provedu 2-3 minute
<ivoks> jelly: sto vise rama - to duze
<jelly> ovdje UEFI nesto... ne znam.  Ne zelim znati.
<ivoks> mrzim bug reporte za 70MB tar.bz2 arhive
<ivoks> s/za/sa
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/528882_2593913706282_1807861076_1566214_1367473498_n.jpg <- art, not porn!
<ivoks> sta je krvava... :)
<daly> :)
<hbogner> Mmike, http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3688938_460s.jpg
<hbogner> https://connect.srce.hr/sistemac/?guestName=gost
<ivoks> gljuster
<ivoks> broj fileova ne odgovara jer je gluster jos uvijek... infantilan
<ivoks> ne zna tko ovo predaje, ali da je pokusao koristiti gluster van 'testnih sustava', to bi i sam uocio :)
<Mmike> Emir! :)
<Mmike> LOL! :)
<drj_cro> jupiii smanjili nam platu za 15% 
<jelly> gušter?
<jelly> drj_cro: drzava ili privatnik?
<drj_cro> privatnik
<jelly> jebooo ;-)
<jelly> inace bi bilo "tak treba" <g>
<ivoks> jebiga decki... tesko je
<Mmike> da. treba stedit
<SilverSpace> u stednji nema spasa
<Mmike> glupe li vesmasine!
<Mmike> kad forsas na 'uzmi vodu, ispreri, centrifugiraj'
<Mmike> onda stane nakon sto uzme vodu i malo rosta ves
<Mmike> i sad mi stoji tak vec 4 sata
<Mmike> pa jebo
<jelly> pokvario se "programator"?
<drj_cro> tak se i meni desilo jednom doma al je zgorio termostat,na kraju se toliko ugrijala da je para ispunila cijelu kucu
<jelly> uh
<obruT> ni masine nisu sto su nekad bile
<Mmike> citajuc manual zakljucio da je to tako 'by design'
<obruT> sto, da ispune kucu parom u slucaju da krepa termostat ? :)
<obruT> troubleshooting: ako vam je kuca puna pare, zamjenite termostat
<Mmike> ne, neg da nece sama nastavit mejd' programima ako joj kazes 'sam uzmi vodu ,ispreri, centrifugiraj'
<drj_cro> obruT: oce to oce,, pogotovo kad upalis i odes(nadajuci se da ce masina oprat ves i napravit sve sto vec masine rade)
<drj_cro> i onda se vratis kuci i zateknes kucu punu pare
<drj_cro> kad malo bolje razmislim jos smo doma i dobro prosli,mogo se neki vrag i zapalit
<obruT> da, ja vise ne vjerujem tim uredjajima nista
<obruT> uopce se ne usudim ostaviti masinu bez nadzora
<drj_cro> bogme mi ni doma vise nis ne ostavljamo upaljeno
<hbogner> nama je prije par godian masina "odplesala" tokom centrifuge i zaustavila se na vratima tako da nismo mogli do nje u kupaonu :D
<hbogner> morali smo upotrijebit silu
<obruT> hbogner: hehehehe :)
<hbogner> uspt je i skoljku sjebala
<jelly> niste je natovarili
<hbogner> ma bila je preko 15 godia stara, mozda i 20, otkazala je poslusnost
<BotaniCar> Ja bih bio sretniji s vesh amshinom koja kuchu ispuni parama :) 
<jelly> vodenim
<Mmike> onaj tko je smislio dodavanje grantova u mysqlu sa user@ip je lose to smisilo
<igustin> ima zainteresiranih za predavanje na Web strategiji 14 na teme optimizacije, skaliranja, integracije velikih web servisa, novih tehnoloških standarda (npr. HTML5, CSS3, ..)? javite se
<jelly> Mmike zna sve o tome i pornjavi isto!
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/BL9pr55r
<Mmike> nisam dugo vidio ovako lijep kveri :)
<drj_cro> joj mike to si copypasto jedan za drugim neke qrije, ma to sigurno ne radi
<Mmike> drj_cro, to mi upravo kolega rekao :)
<jelly> kuiri
<jelly> Mmike: nego jel tvoji ameri vele kviri ili kveri
<dodobas> sql ili sikvel ?
<jelly> dodobas: napisao si dvaput isto
<drj_cro> nekako mi se uvijek izvuce smjesak kad cujem sikvel :)
<dodobas> jelly: :)
<jelly> sikvel je bas super
<dodobas> seequel :)
<dodobas> cql :)
<jelly> bolje od ass-cue-ell
<drj_cro> jebo manju platu..e ovo me stvarno sad rastuzilo http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/pripremite-se-za-vanilija-krizu-ovog-ljeta-sladoled-je-10-posto-skuplji/607977.aspx
<drj_cro> ah damn..idem dolje po neki kornet
<obruT> odes u lidl i kupis litru sladoleda za 10-tak kuna i unistis se :)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> bas sam pogledao dokumentarac o http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2003_Baghdad_DHL_attempted_shootdown_incident
<jelly> eh, taj iz lidla nema isti okus 
<ivoks> likovi su spustili airbus bez hidraulike
<jelly> imali su pakete za isporučiti
<jelly> ... da nisu spustili bilo bi penala ;-)
<ivoks> al pazi
<ivoks> bez ogrebotine
<ivoks> u druga dva sucaja s istim kvarom, 600 ljudi je poginulo
<ivoks> i jos su sletili u minsko polje
<obruT> jelly: onaj icestern je bio fakat dobar
<obruT> par okusa i svi bas onak dobri
<obruT> moram nac fotku di na nekom parkignu tamanimo doticni, svako svoju litru :)
<jelly> ne znam, ja jos uvijek za sladolede i cokolade nastojim podupirati domacu proizvodnju
<ivoks> ja u svemu nastojim poduprijeti domacu proizvodnju
<obruT> ja isto, obozavam one ledove, al kostaju u 3pm, onda se natezem oko cure zbog toga
<obruT> ona bi sve za dzabe :P
<dodobas> tko proizvodi prezervative u RH ?
<ivoks> to je zacarani krug
<jelly> to dzabe je navlakusa
<dodobas> koji je hrvatski brand ? 
<ivoks> da bi bilo jeftinije, treba proizvoditi
<obruT> odnosno, ne da mi da kupim puno sladoleda jer puno kosta, onda moram kupit taj jeftini da mi dozvoli :)
<jelly> dodobas: zar opce ima? :-)
<obruT> kondomi ? sto toga treba ? :)
<dodobas> jelly: pa pitam :)
<ivoks> dodobas: pa ima puno toga sto se ne proizvodi u RH
<ivoks> ako se ne proizvodi, onda i ne mozes podupirati
<dodobas> mislim, ja bih taj brend izbjegavao.... jer ovi iz rh... dolaze probuseni...
<dodobas> treba povecati natalitet... da ima tko zaraditi penzije...
<obruT> je, bas ce zaradit za penzije, a nemaju se gdje zaposlit :P
<dodobas> obruT: cekaj... za 18godina... promjeni se drzava jos 5 puta :)
<dodobas> a i valuta
<obruT> kako stvari stoje, za 18 godina nece bit zivog covjeka na planeti
<obruT> ovoj, nasoj, zemlji, je li
<dodobas> ma kuzim ja ove upravitelje u RH....
<dodobas> oni zele otjerat sve na selo... da svatko za sebe proizvodi...
<dodobas> da se potakne direktna razmjena dobara
<dodobas> svako selo ima svoju internu valutu...
<jelly> i razmjena sa selima do 50km udaljenosti
<dodobas> pa koliko konj/vol moze dugo hodati ...
<dodobas> ovim povecanjem cijena ... samo nas testiraju
<dodobas> benzin 25kn...
<dodobas> pola bijelog kruha 10kn
<dodobas> brasno 30kn kg...
<dodobas> a mobitel 1kn :D
<Mmike> ivoks, di si nasao dokumentarac?
<ivoks> Mmike: na national geographicu je bio
<ivoks> okretali, spustali i podizali su zapaljeni avion pomocu gasa
<ivoks> samo gas i kocnice (kada su dotakli pistu)
<ivoks> nista drugo nisu imali :)
<drj_cro> Mmike: imas dosta tih dokumentaraca od NG-a na natgeotv.com
<ivoks> dokumentarac je zavrsio pricom o sustavu koji je potom NASA razvila
<ivoks> a koji ti omogucuje da avion to sve automatski napravi i da ga mozes koristiti i kada ostane bez hidraulike
<ivoks> ali je FAA zakljucio da je to tako rijedak slucaj, da to nece staviti kao obveznu opremu
<ivoks> s druge strane, cini se kako ce infracrveno i lasersko ometanje raketa postati serijska oprema putnickih aviona :)
<obruT> imas button na kojem je nacrtano krilo pogodjeno SAM :) u slucaju da se to dogodi, stisnes button i sletis :)
<jelly> bar ih neces moci za glupavim raketlama pogadjati nego samo sa skupima
<Mmike> On 9 February 1982 Japan Airlines Flight 350 crashed 1,000 feet (300 m) short of the runway at Tokyo Haneda Airport following the intentional deployment of reverse thrust on two of the DC-8's four engines due to mental illness of one of the flight officers, resulting in 24 passenger deaths
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas ga i na youtube
<jelly> Mmike: brijem da se od "mental illness" u kriticnom trenutku ne mozes bas obraniti
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ima... znas kaj jos ima na youtubu?
<ivoks> SilverSpace: snimka lika koji uzima raketni bacas i pogadja taj avion
<ivoks> ono... lika je snimila francuska novinarka
<ivoks> mislila je da se zajebava il nesto
<ivoks> kad ono, paf
<jelly> koja poslije nije htjela reci kojoj ogranizaciji lik pripada
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUstvXSytRc
<SilverSpace> sve u svemu imali su srece :)
<igustin> ivoks: jel' te zvala teta iz kvalitetniobrti.com? :)
<ivoks> to je kad europljani rade avione
<ivoks> i upravljaju :)
<ivoks> igustin: ne
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6cqsF-QVoQ&feature=related
<igustin> ivoks: kao... traže po netu da li netko ima primjedbe na tvoj obrt, i ako nema - dodijele ti certifikat :)
<igustin> ivoks: pošalju ti ga doma i stave te na web...
<igustin> ivoks: za samo 1390 kn + PDV lifetime :D
<igustin> ivoks: doći ćeš i ti na red ;)
<igustin> vjerojatno zovu svih, neovisno o eventualnim primjedbama na netu ;)
<ivoks> lol
<drj_cro> zvali i mene prije jedno mjesec dva :)
<drj_cro> reko ne hvala :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: e, to je to
<igustin> drj_cro: :D žena jedva odustala, provjeravala adresu na koju će mi poslati, kao - gotovo stvar, morao sam je grubo otkantati
<igustin> drj_cro: a već imaju masu obrta na webu, dakle - poslovni model funkcionira ;)
<drj_cro> ma mene zovu svako malo za takva nekakva cuda
<ivoks> igustin: pa sta si ti obrtnik? :)
<ivoks> mene su iz t-coma zvali, bil ja presao njima
<igustin> ivoks: da, obrtnik već 17 godina, nisi znao?
<ivoks> igustin: mislio sam da je elin doo
<igustin> postoji, ali nisam ja
<igustin> (i redovito dobijam mailove za njih) :D
<ivoks> http://www.elin.hr/
<ivoks> kae ovo :)
<ivoks> cek...
<ivoks> ti radis u elinu ili za njih ili nemas nikakve veze?
<ivoks> ili si vlasnik
<ivoks> ja cijelo vrijeme brijem da si vlasnik elina
<ivoks> aj, ne zbunjuj ljude :)
<jelly> igustin: jaysis, zasto ljudi nasjedaju na takve "certifikate"
<ivoks> jelly: obrtnici su cesto priprosti ljudi
<ivoks> jelly: misle kako se tako odaje vaznost onome sto rade
<jelly> treba smisliti neki anti-certifikat certifikat
<ivoks> jelly: pocetkom '90., pri promjeni ekonomskog sustava, tadasnjim obrtnicima si mogao prodati ovakve stvari bez problema
<ivoks> sjecam se knjige obrtnika grada zagreba
<ivoks> bila je deblja od biblije
<ivoks> a na svakoj stranici po 4 obrtnika
<ivoks> svaki je dao po 200 maraka
<jelly> /o\
<ivoks> ako si dao vise, dobio si veci prostor
<ivoks> i to ti je to
<BotaniCar> kao sto ste iznad napisali - poslovni model funkcionira , iako je stvar glupost :) 
<jelly> treba se sjetit, jeli, i imat muda prodavat maglu
<drj_cro> pa u ono doba je to bila super stvar,jel nije bilo interneta
<BotaniCar> Ovo kaj jelly veli, treba se sjetiti i usuditi .. 
<drj_cro> i to je bilo jedino mjesto gdje si imao popis gdje/tko/sto radi,sjecam se da je stari isto imao oglas tamo i da je napravio dosta posla bas zahvaljujci toj knjizurini
<ivoks> pa je, sve to stoji
<ivoks> nitko nis nije rekao
<ivoks> ljudi su nasjeli i bok
<ivoks> koliko ih svaki dan nasjedne na 'lijekove'
<dodobas> a tek ono... popij XY ljek... ako ti prođe onda znas da si imao ZX problem
<dodobas> WTF?
<jelly> to je ok pod nekim uvjetima (ako XY ne radi preveliku stetu, a postoji mogucnost za ZX)
<jelly> uostalom tako radi dr. House ;-)
<dodobas> a ok onda... nisam znao :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> lol, komentar:
<ivoks> Their landing must have been cushioned by﻿ their HUGE GIANT ENORMOUS balls!
<BotaniCar> Pohvalio me shef ! To je covjek kojeg sam 3x u 4 godine cuo da nekom kaze "dobro obavljeno" :) wooohooo :)
<ivoks> je li za mail migraciju? :)
<Mmike> migracija :/
<Mmike> pft
 * Mmike eats migrations for breakfast
<Mmike> ivoks, jel ovo ono: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=W6cqsF-QVoQ#!
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nije, migracija je ipak pickin dim, samo ju treba promisljeno napraviti 
<jelly> migracije su najnezahvalniji dio posla, kad ih obaviš savršeno nitko ništa ne primijeti
<ivoks> Mmike: da, a ovo je snimka pucanja - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao_LcvJv7io
<BotaniCar> "stvorio sam dodanu vrijednost" kak ovo lijepo zvuci :)
<ivoks> jos jednom se bacula dokazala
<ivoks> od prijave problema do restorane baze manje od 5 minuta
<Mmike> majeskjuelasta?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i to iz dumpa
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/~peta-power-group
<ivoks> koji su ovi
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/perun
<jelly> neki novi klinci
<Mmike> ivoks, ko'ko ti je velika baza da si dump restorao u 5 minuta?
<Mmike> zasto mysql ima ACLove na user@host
<ivoks> Mmike: ova nije bila velika, 1GB
<Mmike> ubit onoga tko je to smislio, ubit
<ivoks> s time da nisam restorao sve, vec samo tri tablice
<Mmike> kak si iz mysqldumpa samo 3 tablice restorao?
<ivoks> pa dump je obican tekst
<ivoks> od tih 5 minuta, 30 sekundi je radila bacula, 3 minute vim
<ivoks> i 30ak sekundi mysql
<Mmike> grep nista? :)
<ivoks> a kaj bi grepao?
<Mmike> http://dbconvert.com/ru/convert-oracle-to-mysql-pro.php
<Mmike> ovo mi se sad otvorilo
<Mmike> samo od sebe
<Mmike> cudno!
<igustin> Mmike: nije čudno, to je virus
<ivoks> if 'gh' sounds like 'f' in 'tough', and 'ti' sounds like 'sh' in 'action', and 'o' sounds like short 'i' in 'women', then the word 'ghoti' is pronounced exactly the same as 'fish'.
<igustin> ivoks: lol!
<ivoks> o, javno je
<ivoks> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1103
<Mmike> jos 2 sata i popravio sam
<Mmike> usrane grantove
<Mmike> zdrkanog mysqla
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj je to tocno nisam bas shvatio najbolje 
<Mmike> brate mili, da sam dobio 100 kuna za svaku replikaciju koju sam ponovo radio, mogo bih ivoksu kupit novi mondeo!
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Mmike> desi, nejro
<Neuromanc> za kompom pred tv:)
<Neuromanc> kikiriki, čokoladne napolitanke
<Mmike> alergican na kikiriki
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kaj ima na tvju?
<Neuromanc> nogomet
<Neuromanc> i turske serije
<Mmike> tko nogometa?
<Mmike> ja mislim da cu novi 'smash' pogledati
<Mmike> sam da opravim ove mysqlove
<Neuromanc> chelsky
<Mmike> ak vam megaporno com ne radi, to je do toga :)
<Neuromanc> lol
<Neuromanc> kak si ti?
<Neuromanc> kad se selis u popovacu?
<Neuromanc> kak su macke?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ispidzjen s mysqlom
<Mmike> inace ok
<Mmike> neznam :/
<Mmike> prvo se moram ozenit :)
<Mmike> macke ok, malo sam ih mlatio danas :)
<SilverSpace> tuzit cemo te drustvu za zastitu zvijeri 
<SilverSpace> :)
<sale> Mmike: sjetih se tebe :-) http://www.extremetech.com/computing/123929-just-how-big-are-porn-sites
<Mmike> YouPorn, Tube8, and Pornhub 
<Mmike> sve kod nas
<Mmike> xvideos nije
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> youporn i redis
<Mmike> kreten
<Mmike> uvijek zaboravim --inplace pri rsyncu
<SilverSpace> prestao mi one raditi na 11.10 
<SilverSpace> i nece i nece se prijaviti
<ivoks> igustin: kad se planira dors?
<Mmike> NAKON moje svadbe, nadam se!
<ivoks> a kad ti je svadba?
<ivoks> ja sam u amerika do 13.5.
<ivoks> cek, nisam dobio pozivnicu za svadbu!
<Mmike> screen ftw!
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-05
<igustin> ivoks: ha? nema te do 13.5? imat ću u vidu... :/
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: daj konačno reci taj datum ;)
<ivoks> igustin: nema, da
<ivoks> igustin: 13.5. sam u zagrebu
<ivoks> igustin: oko 14h :)
<igustin> inicijalni plan je bio 9.-11. 5., ali već imamo i više nego dovoljno razloga za pomak tjedan-dva
<igustin> zato i nismo izlazili s datumom, ali sad su neke stvari jasnije, pa ćemo ubrzo
<BotaniCar> Dobro jutro , junachine
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: si vidio http://www.depesz.com/2012/04/04/lets-talk-dirty/
<igustin> ivoks: di si tada? UDS neki ili...?
<ivoks> igustin: na poslovnom putu
<MmikeDOMA> Izlazi Fata iz salona ljepote. Mujo ju sačeka, pogleda i kaže
<MmikeDOMA> "Ajde,barem si probala"
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> igustin: frapira me kako ne vidis nelogicnosti u Gregovim izjavama
<ivoks> ne nelogicnosti, vec... sukob istina :)
<ivoks> od cega ocito jedno ne moze biti istina
<MmikeDOMA> Who's Greg?
<ivoks> Greg KH
<ivoks> onaj tko je zaduzen za linux 2.6 kernel? :)
<MmikeDOMA> Pojma :)
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> lik je u osobnom ratu sa canonicalom vec neko vrijeme
<ivoks> sto je ok
<ivoks> njegova je teza da canonical ne pridonosi dovoljno linux kernelu kao projektu
<dodobas> i to je ok :)
<ivoks> u biti, ne znam tocno sto je njegova teza jer covjek uspije u istoj recenici reci
<igustin> ivoks: neću se prepirati, jer nemam osobnih argumenata
<ivoks> Canonical ima poslovnu odluku ne doprinositi kernelu, ali doprinose sve vise
<ivoks> ne mozes odluciti nesto ne raditi i onda to raditi sve vise
<igustin> ivoks: ne možeš zanemariti činjenicu da si i ti na neki način, svjesno ili nesvjesno, subjektivan u tome, i to je OK
<ivoks> onda ili ne radis sve vise ili nisi donio takvu odluku :)
<igustin> ovo što GKH govori govori još dosta ljudi, ne samo on
<ivoks> igustin: mozda objektivniji od drugih; jer znam cinjenice koje ni GKH ne zna?
<ivoks> ne kazem da je Canonical svetinja, boze sacuvaj
<MmikeDOMA> nah, you're emotionaly driven :)
<ivoks> ali GKH ne zna tko stoji iza mase patcheva
<igustin> moguće, kao što i je i logično da on ima dobar uvid u kernel kontribuiranje ;)
<ivoks> ne mase, vec jedno 75% njih
<MmikeDOMA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAP_theorem
<ivoks> igustin: o tome ti i govorim; nema
<ivoks> igustin: on vidi samo potpise na commitu
<ivoks> igustin: a tko je platio za taj rad?
<ivoks> najveci dio kernel commita dolazi od freelancera
<igustin> odustajem, u ovome sam suzdržan, i rado pročitam/čujem svačije komentare ;)
<ivoks> to su oni 'unknown'
<ivoks> igustin: jesi ikad commitao nesto u kernel?
<ivoks> taj isti GHK u jednom mailu spominje lika s kojim radim i hvali njegov doprinos
<igustin> meni je samo čudno da bi to isto pričao dugo vremena, i nekoliko drugih ljudi iz kernel okruženja, a da ih nitko još nije iz Canonicala razuvjerio - to me čudi
<ivoks> a taj lik je submitao patcheve sa @debian.org adresom
<ivoks> a patchevi su nastali u canonicalu, na canonicalovim projektima i placeni od strane canonicala
<igustin> pa reagirajte, objavite sve to, ne moraš mene napadati ;)
<ivoks> dapace, lik radi za canonical :)
<ivoks> pa ne napadam te
<igustin> don't shoot the messenger ;)
<ivoks> nisi ti messenger
<ivoks> messenger je netko tko to mora obaviti
<ivoks> ti to radis svojevoljno
<ivoks> dajte ga dovedite na CLUC :D
<ivoks> da ga ja pitam uzivo i da mi objasni kako u isto vrijeme (nesvjesno) hvali canonical za doprinos, a dan kasnije kaze da taj isti nista ne doprinosi :)
<dodobas> i odgovorit ce ti kao sto i do sada odgovara, i jedno i drugo :)
<obruT> s cim se vi zamarate
<ivoks> bas :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, daj neki url
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: za kaj?
<MmikeDOMA> pa za tog grega
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, jel' i ti volis unless() u perlu?
<ivoks> http://www.kroah.com
<obruT> Mmike: ne bas :)
<ivoks> imas i clanak na wikipediji :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greg_Kroah-Hartman
<ivoks> eto
<Mmike> upravo citam neke kurce koje je lik napravio, malo unless, malo anti-unless paradigme
<obruT> Mmike: uostalom, sto nije unless keyword, a ne funkcija ? :)
<Mmike> tesko je to rec, u perlu
<Mmike> unless(a>5) { print "a je majne ili jednako 5" }
<Mmike> presuper
<Mmike> divota
<obruT> obicno se ne koristi unless u takvom obliku :)
<Mmike>   unless (length($row->{sn})) {
<Mmike>     $@ = $row->{sn}.": length(sn) is non-true";
<Mmike>     return();
<Mmike>   }
<Mmike> to imam
<obruT> pa moze se i tako, obicno se koristi kao statement unless uvijet...
<Mmike> onda ispod imam if (!defined(length($row->{sn}))...
<Mmike> pa ovaj je lud
<obruT> al nitko ti ne brani da koristis bilo kako :)
<igustin> čudni su programerski putevi razmišljanja ;)
<Mmike> igustin, ne dosaj! :)
<igustin> :P
<igustin> prestat ću čim dobijem odgovor :P :D
<obruT> 42
<Mmike> obruT, danke schoen! :)
<obruT> jel treba kome 15" crt monitor, koliko toliko ravan ekran, dajem za dzabe
<drj_cro> ja svoj krs iz podruma nosio prosle godina na reciklazno, a na kraju sam se doma skoro vratio sa jednom 64vorkom i amigom (i bi da nije zena isla samnom) :)
<obruT> hehehe :)
<obruT> mi cemo sutra do reciklaznog pa mi zao bacat te neke stvari
<obruT> 64-tvorke/amige/decstationi/orlovi/.... ne idu nikud, ostaju doma :)
<ivoks> joj, imam i ja tu par strojeva
<obruT> svrbi me jos uvijek 21" apple monitor, trebao bih ga se rijesit, ali onda ne znam na sto cu spojit powermaca kojeg necu bacat
<ivoks> pocelo je sa 'budem ih donirao', a zavrsava sa 'jedan ovom frendu, jedan ovoj frendici, jedan...'
<drj_cro> men isto zao sve to bacat al me baba ubi u pojam da sam ko hrcak i da samo smece skupljam :)
<ivoks> pa to je smece
<ivoks> kaj se emotivno vezes za komad lima?
<ivoks> :)
<drj_cro> pa i da :)
<obruT> drj_cro: da vidis moje ratove s zenom :)
<obruT> rekao sam joj da cu se rijesit dosta toga prije seljenja, a sad nam je pol sobe u novom stanu zatrpano s tim :)
<obruT> prije smo imali veci podrum, sad je mali :(
<Mmike> me ima isti problem
<Mmike> Cirrus Logicove VesaLocalBus kartic
<Mmike> pa to je grijeh baciti
<Mmike> ili stare SIMMove
<Mmike> za 386ice
<obruT> imam ja doma barem jednu VLB karticu, al se ne sjecam koja
<Mmike> a 5.25" Bigfoot?
<Mmike> od valja 30MB? :)
<obruT> jao, doticnog je frend narucio postom pa mi je dosao s bad sectorima :)
<obruT> s/mi/mu/
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/524428_3232177598025_1074191628_33029599_1443736397_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> ljepo od vas ne bacajuci ne zagadujete prirodu :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: trebas starog hardveraja ? :)
<Mmike> da, trebas?
<Mmike> znas kak ce moja cura bit sretna
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja ne cuo sam da Mmike skuplja :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam se bogami svega rijesio 
<obruT> ja znam da ce mi bit zao cim se rijesim
<SilverSpace> i meni je 
<SilverSpace> :(
<SilverSpace> jedino mi ostala hrpa starih procesora i rama
<obruT> procesora cak i nemam, al plocica rama imam poprilicno
<obruT> a sve su zakua, nemam samo DDR1 koji mi bas treba i fali :P
<Mmike> ok, to je to
<Mmike> apache2 - no more
<Mmike> nginx, you're my love from now on
<Mmike> obruT, kaj imas?
<dodobas> Mmike: ali ali... svi oni divni mod_*
<SilverSpace> nginx ?? zasto 
<dodobas> pa kako ces bez toga :)
<Mmike> dodobas, fakat, i ja se pitam
<Mmike> mod_evasive, recimo, fakat, neznam kak cu bez toga
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, puno brzi/bolji od apacheta
<SilverSpace> nginx - small, but very powerful and efficient web server
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> e da i manji :)
<obruT> jel probao tko ganjat php na tome ?
<obruT> moglo bi se preko fastcgi-ja...
<dodobas> obruT: imas onaj fpm ili tako nesto..
<Mmike> obruT, ne da probo, nego ganjamo
<Mmike> k'o veliki
<SilverSpace> sa malim
<Mmike> kad bi ivoks dao ja bih stavio to na ubuntu-hr! :)
<Mmike> (nebi, ovo radi ok)
<Mmike> jao, pa sad ce novi ubuntu
<Mmike> jao, pa ja moram upgrade napravit :/
<Mmike> jao kako to MRZIM :/
 * obruT ce pricekat prvo mjesec dana da se slegnu dojmovi i jos malo dotjeraju bugovi :)
<obruT> a onda ide cak i na kompu na poslu obzirom da je LTS
<Mmike> unituy
<Mmike> unity
<Mmike> to me najvise brine :/
<Mmike> i gnome3
<Mmike> neupotrebljivo mi je to, nemrem radit tak
<jelly> zasto te brine?  Koristio si Gnome pirje?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> gnome2
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIQXKrH46wI
<drj_cro> stavi xfce(on je bar uvijek isti) :)
<dodobas> ili kde... to je navodno super :)
<obruT> Mmike: pa maknes unity i gnome3
<drj_cro> dodobas: je ak imas trilijon rama i i18 proc :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne mozes maknuti unity
<obruT> ma sta nemos maknut :)
<obruT> sve se moze maknut kad se oce
<SilverSpace> ako mislis na to da ga deinstaliras
<dodobas> drj_cro: za kde3 ne :P
<SilverSpace> riknuo mi ventilator na procesoru
<drj_cro> sad ce mu bit vruce :)
<SilverSpace> sad je bar tisina 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ni ne kuzim da radi
<igustin> vjerojatno uopće više ne radi
<igustin> cpu, mislim, ne cooler ;)
<obruT> bas htjedoh reci :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas munin, kaj vele trendovi? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> fan2:        1649 RPM 
<SilverSpace> prikacio neki od 12cm
<SilverSpace> i hladi
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi kaj uspio sa RPi
<igustin> Mmike: Munin mu sugerira da spusti CPU freq na 1 Hz ;)
<SilverSpace> tem mi se samo za 1° povecala 
<igustin> tebi ili od CPU-a? :)
<lulz87> pa sta je sa ovim freenodeom, stabilnost im nije poznata
<lulz87> svaka 2-3 dana im padne server
<Mmike> lulz87, ?
<SilverSpace> uzas od kablovinja http://is.gd/k2axNx
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> temp2:        +40.0°C  (low  = -127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)
<igustin> lulz87: ? tjednima sam online bez prekida
<lulz87> Mmike: pa puca mi link svako malo
<igustin> lulz87: možda *tebi*, a ne freenodeu
<lulz87> a dok mi je na ostalim serverima online cijelo vrijeme
<Mmike> lulz87, meni ne puca opce
<Mmike> mislis na irc?
<Mmike> ili?
<lulz87> irc
<lulz87> prebacit cu se na gibson.freenode.org
<lulz87> mozda je taj stabilniji
<igustin> a bo, meni je ~2,5 mjeseca online
<lulz87> meni barem jednom u 2 tjedna pukne
<Mmike> lulz87, strahota :)
<Mmike> doduse, meni pukne svaku noc
<Mmike> kad mi se resetira ruter
 * Mmike trazi alternativu linodeu i hetzneru
<Mmike> virtualni server, 2 proca, giga rama, sitno diska, prometa nikakvog
<SilverSpace> zadnji puta puklo 27 Feb 2012
<dodobas> Mmike: Amazon ? :)
<Mmike> hm, mozda
<Mmike> kol'ko to kosta? :)
<dodobas> ili http://www.bitvps.com/ :D
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> dobio sam dual-cpu i7 kutiju sa 64 gige rama i 2x120 gigi diska na koristenje :)
<lulz87> jos da imamo dobru kolokaciju
<Mmike> kad bi se bar xargsu moglo rec 'napravi pauzu svakih n poziva'
<Mmike> ili nesto :/
<Mmike> ima netko na optimi tu?
<jelly> Mmike: pa jel problem napravit skriptu koja radi sleep i nju pozivat na xarg
<jelly> s
<Mmike> jelly, pa, je. Imam nesto ovako: find /nekud/nesto -type f -name '*.php' -print0 | xargs -0 -n1 nekibog
<Mmike> i sad bi da mi ovaj svakih 10 pozivanja nekogboga stane na nekoliko :)
<jelly> pa napravi wrapper za nekibog koji ce raditi nekibog "$@"; sleep 5 i pozivaj njega
<jelly> i koristi -n10
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> fakat!
<jelly> mislim
 * Mmike voli jellyja jos od onda kad mu jedini NIJE lockao accounte na flyju :)
<Mmike> jelly, steta sto ne pijes pivu i ne jedes meso
<Mmike> do sad bi se bas vec fino pogostili
<Mmike> sve sam napravijo i bas sam ponosa :)
<Mmike> n
<obruT> pa odvedi covjeka u neki restac s dobrom ponudom vege hrane
<obruT> ima toga
<obruT> ko da morate u Kotac ili Mitnicu :)
<Mmike> jelly, whaddaya say?
<Mmike> obruT, istina :/
<Mmike> ivoks, kak si ti platio hecner?
<Mmike> sa RBA mastercardom?
<Mmike> nece mi proc, veli da mi card number nije valid
<jelly> Mmike: pijem pivo al mora biti jako dobro (ili radler, to mi manje smeta)
<Mmike> jelly, psenicni pan?
<jelly> a i nisam pravi vege, jedem ribu 
<jelly> Mmike: mislio sam vise http://www.chimay.com/en/chimay-rouge.html?IDD=129&IDC=287 ;-)
<Mmike> pa, nisam bas neki od belgijanaca
<Mmike> al' stodane, stodane :)
<Mmike> mozemo se fino podruzit uz fino pivo
<Mmike> hah, broj kartice ima 16 znamenki, ne 6 :)
<jelly> al uz rucak ide i union radler, a ako ce neko podijelit velebitsko isto moze... cijelo mi je previse :-|
<Mmike> pa, s obzirom na tvoje hranidbene preference, ti biras restac
<obruT> jao kako sam glup
<BotaniCar> Zakaj mi se nece eth0 podic kod boota, vec ju moram s ifup eth0 pokrenut ? 
<obruT> auto eth0  u /etc/network/interfaces ?
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: a sto ti pise u interfaces?
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: mozes me drugacije pitati ? 
<BotaniCar> obruT: ima
<drj_cro> cat /etc/network/interfaces pa na pastebin 
<BotaniCar> http://pastebin.com/2BTrBKTR
<jelly> well, fali broadcast ali to ne bi smio biti problem.  Imas li bootlog?
<BotaniCar> morao bi imati , nema veze, ako ne znate iz prsta, mogu i sam cackati, thx
<jelly> nije nista ocito
<obruT> pa izgleda sve ok, broadcast adrese nemam niti ja pa sve radi ok
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: da ovak bi trebalo sve radit. jedino si ovo address,netmask,gw odmakni tabom pa probaj restartat network
<jelly> whitespace nema veze
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: kozmeticki zahvati na konfiguracijskoj datoteci ne bi smjeli imati veze s funkcionalnoscu podataka u njoj
<drj_cro> ljepse je vidjet :)
<BotaniCar> mislim da znam kaj je .. napravio sam kernel upgrade, a stvar je (nepodrzano) virtualizirana na Hyper-v
<BotaniCar> Idem na stari kernel .. 
<jelly> tsk
<jelly> ali onda ne bi radilo ni kad naknadno dignes za ifup
<jelly> sa*
<BotaniCar> jelly: sadcemovidjet' 
<drj_cro> btw. koja distra je to
<BotaniCar> hehe, prase, vidi ga i podize odma' na starom kernelu .. ovo mozda nema ni s kernelom samim veze , vec s onim LinuxIntegrationComponentsima 
<jelly> stavit hv_netvsc (i hv_blkvsc kad si vec tamo) u /etc/modules pa rebootat i nadat se najboljemu
<BotaniCar> jednom mi se desilo na centosu da stroj s tim sranjem nije htio bootat nakon nadogradnje jer se hda misteriozno premjestio na sda
<jelly> BotaniCar: mozda ce ti sad raditi i sa novim kernelom, kad se jednom rebuildalo
<BotaniCar> jelly: citas mi misli
<jelly> two idiots, one thought
<BotaniCar> ^^
<BotaniCar> naravno da sad radi i s novim kernelom .. velika je steta sto uvijek iamm samo vremena krpati poslijedice, ni za ovo necu traziti uzrok .. 
<BotaniCar> drj_cro, nisam stigao odgovoriti prije: 
<BotaniCar> Distributor ID: Debian
<BotaniCar> Description:    Debian GNU/Linux 6.0.3 (squeeze)
<BotaniCar> Release:        6.0.3
<BotaniCar> Codename:       squeeze
<jelly> eh... kad sam prebacivao neki debian na hyperv, nikak napravit da mrez radi, a bootan sa grml LiveCD-a je uredno radio... pa sam iskopirao kernel od livecda
<Mmike> ivoks: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-346163/Why-34-best-age-baby.html
<drj_cro> rjesio si prob pa ni je ni bitno vise :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: sve one price oko dodavanja legacy network adaptera nisu pomogle ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nisam se time bavio... 2.6.38 od grml-a radi, i tako sam pustio ;-)
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja kao da sam znao pa sam svog s 34 napravil ( ako je moj) :) 
<jelly> a driveri za disk su katastrofa, disk se vidi i kao /dev/hda i kao /dev/sda
<BotaniCar> da da da , osim kad specificna instalacija odluci da kod nje ipak nije tako :) 
<jelly> zato imam LABEL= u /etc/fstab i nadam se da se nece nes strgat
<jelly> a grub se boota sa root=/dev/mapper/vg-root
<BotaniCar> LOL !
<jelly> tako da nigdje ne pise disk
<jelly> one UUIDe mrzim iz dna duse
<BotaniCar> ja mrzim racunala, doduse, manje nego ljude :)
<BotaniCar> hehe: http://gizmodo.com/5891789/whoever-wrote-the-duqu-framework-wrote-it-with-an-unknown-programming-language?tag=trojans , nek najebu malo i Mac useri :)
<Mmike> jelly, zakaj UUIDe mrzis?
<BotaniCar> znao sam ! samo Mmike to moze voljet' :) on svoje i napamet zna :)
<drj_cro> cuva ih u mysql-u :)
<BotaniCar> nene, ipak je security osvijesten, on to napamet nauci :)
<Mmike> pa, neznam napamet
<Mmike> i meni su ruzni
<Mmike> al' super dodju kad dodam maknem disk iz stroja
<Mmike> znam di je sta
<Mmike> i uvijek se hoce bootat sve
<jelly> zato sto su ruzni i gura ih se u konfiguraciju koja treba biti pregledna za ljudska bica
<BotaniCar> Stavio sam munin na neke kante, sad razmisljam kako (bez novaca ) potplatiti jellya da mi iskonfigurira jedan u smoking nigga stilu :) 
<Mmike> jelly, ostavimo sad estetiku (tebi je munin nepregledan!?), al' kako rijesiti da /dev/sda nije uvijek /dev/sda ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, daj da vidim(o) grafove!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nema jos nekih pametnih, tek se od jutra vrti 
<BotaniCar> a i kad bude, nije za van 
<jelly> Mmike: LABEL-i su bitno citljiviji
<BotaniCar> i , ako se dobro sjecam , donose i neke svoje probleme  
<jelly> yep
<jelly> ali koliko cesto ubodes disk sa tudjim LABEL=/var u drugi stroj
<BotaniCar> haha , imam jednu kamaru na koju stavljam dokumente s opisima glupih problemakoje sam imao , za LABEL sam si samo napisao "Ajde pazi da je disk nov" , i dok ti nisi napisao svoje,jelly, nisam bio siguran zakaj sam si to napisao :)))
<BotaniCar> Zna li netko od vas, da li kino u novom Citty centru ima 3D dvoranu ? 
<BotaniCar> ako mi napisete da je vecina dvorana 3D , puk'o bu'm 
<obruT> pa da
<obruT> tesko ces uci u 2d dvoranu :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: nemoj da te floodam :) 
<obruT> :)
<Mmike> obruT, LOL! :)
<SilverSpace> Predsjednik Benfice: Ne mogu vjerovati da nam je sudio Slovenac. Nisu nam dopustili da prođemo
<BotaniCar> kajeto nogomet ? 
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> http://www.mikronis.hr/shop/
<SilverSpace> ah to mi je zaostali link prije promjene na mikronisovom webu
<ivoks> Mmike: kak? pa karticom
<Mmike> ivoks, ma glup sam
<Mmike> ivoks, ima 16 a ne 12 brojeva
<Mmike> argeta pasteta
<Mmike> jako fino
<BotaniCar> pastete i luka ! !! 
<BotaniCar> mogu na neku foru reci browseru da se otvori u prozoru tocno odredjene velicine ? 
<Mmike> vjerojatno
<Mmike> javascriptom?
<BotaniCar> en znam, pitam
<ivoks> Mmike: velis 34?
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.jutarnji.hr/video-10-godisnja-djevojcica-iz-kolumbije-rodila-kcer--u-dobi-kad-bi-se-curice-trebale-igrati-s-lutkama--one-radaju/1019789/
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> da vidis ove iz cernobila kad radjat krenu :)
<ivoks> kad?
<ivoks> pa sad imaju sve oko 26 godina, kaj ne
<jelly> cernobil je bio prije 26 godina, to su vec 2 generacije
<SilverSpace> bilo je nedavno dokumentraac
<obruT> pa ono, gledajuci kroz povijest, a i to kad zene postaju plodne, 12 godina je recimo "normalno" :)
<SilverSpace> bio*
<obruT> to sto je drustvo otislo krivo, jebiga :)
<obruT> zamisli da se fino ozenis s 12, odma nadelas djecu, taman kad udjes u najbolje godine, djeca vec velika :)
<SilverSpace> englezi imaju taj problem maloljetnih majki
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zbog kontracepcijskih pilula
<SilverSpace> zbog interneta :)
<SilverSpace> U 88. godini umro Jim Marshall, otac gitarskih pojačala
<jelly> crko Marhsall :-|
<SilverSpace> e da 
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel to zabranjeno pusenje bilo 
<jelly> navodno
<SilverSpace> Build dependency: Please install flex
<SilverSpace> koji je to flex
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja majmun
<SilverSpace> bas me zanima koliko ce trebati kompajliranje openwrt kernela na mojem atomu
<jelly> flex je GNU Lex
<SilverSpace> da naso 
<SilverSpace> paket se i zove flex
<SilverSpace> samo kaj sam ja krivo trazio
<SilverSpace> pa nisam naso :)
<jelly> uopce ne znam koliko je komplicirano sloziti toolchain za kroskompajliranje ovih dana
<hbogner> flex me podsjeca na autocad sranje za provjeru licence
<hbogner> neki flex lm je bio ili tako nekako
<ivoks> o ne
<ivoks> cudni zvukovi iz stroja
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> decki
<ivoks> danas sam primio htc s windows 7.5 ili kaj vec
<ivoks> i moram vam reci da je u usporedbi s njim android totalni shit
<ivoks> isto kao i ios
<ivoks> barem sto se tice UI-a
<SilverSpace> hm a bas citam da je obrnuto 
<SilverSpace> da se skvadri ne svida win UI 
<ivoks> nema sanse
<ivoks> win ui je toliko jednostavan
<ivoks> a ima sve sto prosjecnom korisniku treba
<ivoks> dakle, vjerujem kako je API sjeban, vjerujem kak pol toga ne radi
<ivoks> ali UI je jednostavan i susretljiv
<ivoks> nemas kaj zeznut
<ivoks> imas dva desktopa, jedan s onime sto ti je bitno
<ivoks> to su shortcuti i ...ne znam kak bi to nazvao...
<ivoks> widgeti
<ivoks> a drugi prozor su programi
<ivoks> prozor s popisom programa je malo cudan; ima tu posla
<ivoks> al ostalo - dead simple
<ivoks> kliknes na imenik, kliknes na osobu i imas sve od te osobe
<ivoks> to vise nije unos u adresaru, vec *osoba*
<ivoks> slike od te osobe, twitovi, facebook, sve
<ivoks> na androidu imas ime, prezime, broj, facebook profil sliku, mozda i status
<ivoks> a ovdje samo mrdnes prstom i dobijes slike sa svih tih mreza
<ivoks> necu reci da sam se odusevio, ali sam ocekivao nesto losije od androida
<ivoks> ali... microsoft je napravio dobar UI
<SilverSpace> vidim ti odusevljen :)
<ivoks> pa nisam odusevljen
<ivoks> al promjena
<ivoks> android je krcat sa svim i svacime
<ivoks> wp7 je jednostavan; nema onoga sto ti odvraca paznju
<ivoks> android telefon pretvara u racunalo
<ivoks> wp7 telefon pretvara u sareni telefon
<SilverSpace> vani se sprema nevrjeme
<SilverSpace> sve se nebo crni
<ivoks> nda...
<SilverSpace> 40min i jos traje
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da ce to krace trajati za openwrt
<jelly-home> jel je kernel manji? :-)
<ivoks> hihihi
<ivoks> http://www.openstack.org/blog/2012/04/openstack-essex-hall-of-fame/
<jelly-home> ima neki Pevec
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: hm da :)
<jelly-home> hah, ovdje mirise na kisu ali je jos nema
<jelly-home> http://www.rainymood.com/
<SilverSpace> grmi
<jelly-home> backup disk je istken iz struje i kompjutera... I'm good
<jelly-home> etojekisa ♥
<hbogner> grrmiiiii
<hbogner> munje i gromovi, poplave i pozari, .....
<SilverSpace> ovdje pokoja kap
<SilverSpace> fuck sad ce grmit a meni se vrti kompajliranje :)
<jelly-home> pa imas zastitu ili ups
<jelly-home> valjda
<SilverSpace> nemas
<jelly-home> pa zasto
<SilverSpace> crko prije dva tri mjeseca
<jelly-home> djubre
<SilverSpace> morat cu sad nesto kupiti za ruter i telefon
<SilverSpace> to mi je prije i bilo na ups_u
<jelly-home> hmda, ja jos nisma provukao paricu preko  UPS-a
<jelly-home> DSL router je na njemu al mu to nece pomoc ak rukne u telefon
<SilverSpace> ja sam na podzemnom kabelu valjda nece preko njega
<drj_cro> e sto ga pada i grmi 
<jelly-home> tak i treba
<SilverSpace> kod mene slabo pada
<SilverSpace> uh jesam atomu zadao zadatak :)
<Mmike> kak sam pokiso
<Mmike> k'o debil
<Mmike> moro sjest na pivo
<SilverSpace> izvana i iz nutra
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ma kao, necu pokisnut jako
<Mmike> 15 minuta pedaliranja, mokar k'o mis
<Mmike> jebeno :)
<Mmike> steta sto naocale nosim
<hbogner> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/552659_3168416563040_1044220079_32884429_30764555_n.jpg
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<SilverSpace> ovo se nece do jutra zavrsiti
<jelly-home> tak je to kad imas kramu sporiju od P4 iz 2002
<Mmike> s tim da je P4 bio drek i onda
<Mmike> AhtlonXP je kickao ass onda
<jelly-home> well, Atom je drek sad, jedino sto mu je dobro je da trosi malo struje
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> divixe hoce playati
<Mmike> doduse, one stare
<jelly-home> 480p
<jelly-home> dobro, moj netbook sa drugim najstarijim atomom vozi i 720p
<Mmike> sa ionom?
<jelly-home> ne, intel grafika
<SilverSpace> 330 dvoglavi je kod mene i intel
<SilverSpace> 1.6
<SilverSpace> i do sad mi je bio ok 
<SilverSpace> na 12.04 je dosta usporio
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kaj mu faali rama
<jelly-home> pa makni gnomu i sranja, stavi xfce ili lxde ili nesto lagano
<jelly-home> mozes probat zram ak te veseli
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> -C toolchain/gcc/final compile
<SilverSpace> tu stoji dugooo
<SilverSpace> ruter za 20$ http://www.volumerates.com/search/keyword/Fast+FWR171-3G
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<drac0_> pozdrav kanalisti
<SilverSpace> kaj si nam kisu poslao 
<drac0_> oj Silver
<Mmike> jel' imate neke posebne bojice u vimu ili koristite defaultne debilanske ?
<Mmike> djesi draco, srce mlado! :)
<SilverSpace> sad je pocelo padati i ovdje
<drac0_> Mmike, evo me catman :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a kaj ti top veli?
<drac0_> SilverSpace, sta si sada nasao jos tih routerchicha :)
<SilverSpace> to su neki novi 
<SilverSpace> nije ih bilo do sad
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno kopije
<SilverSpace> tp-linka
<drac0_> ma sve ista kuruza kaj si ti lud
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma gnjavi proc 
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jesi slozio onaj powerVR?
<drac0_> fini pad od 8 celzijevaca ...
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa kaj ti veli
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> cura ima atoma ,na aceru onom aspireastom
<Mmike> iso ja radit backup defaultnih windowsa sa partimageom, kompresiran
<Mmike> obicno thinkpad default instalaciju backupira za oko 20-40 minuta
<SilverSpace> drac0_: naravno da jesam
<Mmike> ovisi dal' je i5, c2d ili centrino unutra
<Mmike> ovo je trajalo oko 6 fakin sati :)
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> samo sam cekao brojku
<drac0_> 6 fakin chuki
<drac0_> Mmike, neovisno od toka djaba i c2d extreme kad se ovaj usrani compiz i dalje vuce ko krepana kokosh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cc1 gnjavi proc
<drac0_> SilverSpace, sta win7 leti :)
<SilverSpace> znaci da radi g++
<Mmike> SilverSpace, no, cc1 nije g++
<SilverSpace> drac0_: da vin leti 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak nije
<Mmike> pa, nije
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ubuntu se vuce ali ide 
<Mmike> to je link na gcc ako se ne varam
<Mmike> obicni C, ne C++
<Mmike> jelly ce znati vise
<SilverSpace> Mmike: no dobro to je to 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ha, kompjalira :)
<SilverSpace> :) da
<SilverSpace> pocelo u 18:19
<drac0_> kaj si presao na gentoo :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kompajliram openwrt
<SilverSpace> mislio sam da ce to kratko trajati 
<SilverSpace> kad je za router
<drac0_> fino se kuri onda 
<SilverSpace> jos mi riknuo i onaj mali vent na atomu
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> nemas srece
<SilverSpace> +42.0°C
<drac0_> da ta mala smeca hoce rikavati radi rpm-a
<drac0_> zabrini se na 90
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pa stavi neki 120mm da puse po cjeloj ploci :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesam 
<hbogner> moji se vrte na 700rpm
<SilverSpace>    1627 RPM 
<drac0_> max :)
<drac0_> poletit ces
<SilverSpace> i nije setem pas podigla
<SilverSpace> dva tri stupnja
<SilverSpace> drac0_: win7 leti na d2700
<drac0_> znam, vidio sam q180
<SilverSpace> brzo prema ovome 330
<drac0_> al nisam odusevljen
<SilverSpace> jedino se kad prozore pomices vidi
<drac0_> tegra3 ga je oprala skoro
<drac0_> s time da trosi 10x manje
<SilverSpace> sam kaj su shebali
<SilverSpace> 32bita
<drac0_> da
<drac0_> to su namjerno radi ostalih procova
<drac0_> stoka
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim ni intelove ploce ne rade na 64bita
<SilverSpace> ni jedna http://www.logicsupply.com/categories/mainboards/intel_atom
<drac0_> da smece
<SilverSpace> trebao sam uzeti D525
<drac0_> s nv grafom i 4 gige
<drac0_> i sasvim dovoljno
<drac0_> mislim da su msi i asus imali tu kombu
<SilverSpace> asus je ona sa ion skupa 1300kn
<drac0_> ma da i to su ukenjali
<drac0_> nema do thinkpada starog 3 god :)
<SilverSpace> trebao sam amd Brazos uzeti 
<SilverSpace> on bar 8G podrzava rama
<drac0_> http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/ako-je-vjerovati-google-mapsu-novi-zagreb-dobio-je-pogled-na-more/608195.aspx
<drac0_> ma taj amd je zesce govno
<drac0_> amd samo u paralelnom svemiru moze napraviti dobru mobilnu platformu!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ima ovih ploca itx hrpu http://www.logicsupply.com/categories/mainboards/intel_core_2_duo
<hbogner> prestati zbunjivati brojne strane turiste koji se o Hrvatskoj najviše informiraju putem Google oglasa za koje je HTZ izdvojila nekoliko milijuna kuna
<hbogner> jaooo
<SilverSpace> hebiga kad do nas ne stigne nista
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj ???
<drac0_> ode marshall, http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/preminuo-otac-glasnoce-jim-marshall-umro-u-88-godini-zivota/608246.aspx
<SilverSpace> yep
<hbogner> pogledaj clanak koji je drac0_ maloprije postao
<drac0_> hbogner, super mi je kako se gube adrese na gmapsu
<drac0_> upisem nekidan i nema adrese, a bila je siguran sam
<SilverSpace> hbogner: hebga super bar smo na moru 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tj drac0_ je 
<SilverSpace> mi nismo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, idemo se bacit u more? :D
<drac0_> ajde piva uz plazu lol
<hbogner> drac0_, popni se na zgradu pa se onda baci :P
<drac0_> i to je ideja
<hbogner> eh da mi rekli piva
<SilverSpace> kad cemo mi na pifo
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jel ti spremas neke ispite drugi tjedan
<hbogner> da
<SilverSpace> ah opet nis od pifa
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> vec vidim da cemo se urokat ko svinje :)
<drac0_> novi utuntu wallpaperi su zakon :)
<SilverSpace> onda moramo negdje na nasip :)
<SilverSpace> svaki sanduk pifa
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> led na ini kupimo
<SilverSpace> :))
<drac0_> ti pofuraj tu plocu, s njome cemo pife otvarat
<SilverSpace> pokrenuo se kompajler 
<SilverSpace> drac0_: :)
<drac0_> kako ti mislis pokrenuo se nakon 2 cuke???
<drac0_> *to
<SilverSpace> ma radit ce to sranje ako nista onda na zidi
<jelly-home> cc1 _je_ kompajler, to radi cijelo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> -C target/linux compile
<SilverSpace> sad se tu premjestio
<drac0_> di si jelly, jesi ubo kakav smartphone :)
<SilverSpace> oo package/cleanup
<SilverSpace> ide to 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, kompajlira, to traje, jebiga :)
<Mmike> pogotovo na sljuka procu
 * Mmike se sjeca kad je jednom htio kompajlirati povray na flyju :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma mislio sam da ce biti malo 
<SilverSpace> 4mb mora bit image
<SilverSpace> na kraju
<jelly-home> drac0_: ?  Jesam, prije pol godine
<drac0_> jelly-home, nokiu? :)
<jelly-home> Nokia nema bas modela sa qwerty
<drac0_> mislis nema smartphone modela sa qwerty :)
<Neuromanc> ima...
<jelly-home> drac0_: htc chacha
<drac0_> znao sam da je htc
<jelly-home> pa valjda sam 20 puta spomenuo taj uredjaj u medjuvremenu na kanalu
<drac0_> valjda nisam vidio
<SilverSpace> kaj nas ima 20setak
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> ima nas ko kineza
<drac0_> samo nam fale kose oci
<jelly-home> i da pisemo 我写在普通话
<drac0_> sad svi na gtranslate
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> 貓愛好者
<SilverSpace> kakva vam je to paucina
 * drac0_ ode ubit nesto slatko uz film 'kad kolaci utihnu' ...
<jelly-home> Mercatorova lazna nutella je zacudjujuce bliska originalu
<drj_cro> he koj dobar dok na discovery-u Dynamo magician impossible
<jelly-home> alzo: kolega donio nutellu iz njemacke, svi koji su probali vele da je finija od ove koja se tu moze kupiti
<Mmike> jelly-home, true
<Mmike> jelly-home, doduse, pred 2-3 godine probao
 * drj_cro ide mazat nutelu :)
 * jelly-home zlicom
<Mmike> i ja zlicom
<Mmike> jel' vam bolja hladna ili topla?
 * Mmike voli nutelu iz frizidera
<hbogner> Mmike, a rastopljena u toploj palacinki?
<Mmike> ma ok
<Mmike> fino je to sve
<Mmike> al' ak mogu birat, friziderka
<jelly-home> pff, to grijeh drzat u frizideru
<jelly-home> al sto ljudi sto cudi
<Mmike> to i moja sestra veli :)
<jelly-home> sto zena, 199 sisa
 * jelly-home hides
<SilverSpace> frend drzi napolitanke u frizideru 
<SilverSpace> kao i cokoladu
<jelly-home> to ima smisla kad je vani i u stanu vruce
<Mmike> pa da, coksa svakako
<Mmike> napolitanke bas i ne, kajjaznam
<jelly-home> al cokolada hoce pustiti kakao maslac vani pa ruzno izgleda
<SilverSpace> ooo konacno zavrsilo kompajliranje
<drj_cro> noc svima
 * igustin DORS/CLUC 2012 booting... ;)
<BotaniCar2> treba imati jednu nutellu u fridzu, a jednu vani .. like a baws ! 
<BotaniCar2> Kaj ima na clucu ove godine ? Smrdi mi da opet ne bum isao :) 
<SilverSpace> nisam obozavatelj nutelle
<BotaniCar2> okok , onda napolitanke 
<SilverSpace> najdraze su mi palacinke sa secerom
<BotaniCar2> Ahh, minimalista 
<BotaniCar2> mogao sam misliti, cim sam WRT kompajliras :) 
<SilverSpace> moze i orah 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar2> e, to ! Erektivni pobudjivac :) 
<SilverSpace> probao da vidi kak to ide
<BotaniCar2> Iako, od oraha preferiram orahovac. Sto me sjetilo da mi je samo jos jedna litra ostala :( 
<BotaniCar2> nece se samo napravit' 
<SilverSpace> uh i kod mene nema bas vise
<SilverSpace> stara napravi hrpetinu toga
<Mmike> botkuca
<SilverSpace> di kuca
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar2> Došao Mujo sa sela u grad. U kafiću se prikačio nekoj djevojci i nagovara je da pođe s njim:
<BotaniCar2> • Kod mene u planini je čist zrak, mir i tišina!
<BotaniCar2> • Da, ali ja sam čula da vi tamo krešete i ovce i koze i krave i guske.
<BotaniCar2> • Jes' luda bona, kakve guske?!
<SilverSpace> jel tko probao novu zuju
<BotaniCar2> meni ti to nije nish novo, zujim po cijele noci jer mi djetetu zubi rastu :) 
<SilverSpace> uh
<BotaniCar2> kakva nova zuja ? S cim su sad perfridni umovi iz marketinga odlucili oplemeniti okus piva ? 
<SilverSpace> ma neka jubilarna crvena
<BotaniCar2> Ako ima srp i cekic, kupujem 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, di kliknem kad hocu autorizirati neautorizirane windowse?
<BotaniCar2> win+break , pa pri dnu
<SilverSpace> http://www.ozujsko.com/novosti/posebno-pivo-za-posebnu-priliku/
<Mmike> kroz teamviewer sam spojen :) di kliknem?
<BotaniCar2> start>settings>control panel>system
<BotaniCar2> ili samo nekak otvori control panel i u search upisi "system"
<Mmike> BotaniCar, e
<BotaniCar2> e,e
<BotaniCar2> Joj, sto sam ozenjen .. napadaju me mlade wikipedicarke 
<BotaniCar2> Zvuci ko padavicarke, jelda ? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ok, cini se da se nesto desava
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jesi a? :)
<BotaniCar2> kak se to sve po kratkom postupku da .. samo jedan dobar msg malickoj da sam ja na ircu samo radi sexa :) 
<BotaniCar2> ni trt ni mrt nakon toga :) ž
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Mmike> teamviewer je car
<Mmike> BotaniCar2, sto me podsjeti
<Mmike> BotaniCar2, zasto ne citas msgove?
<BotaniCar2> Mmike, na drugom nicku ? To cu sutra oko 8.30 dok ojdem u firmu 
<Mmike> ne, telac
<Mmike> na ovom :)
<BotaniCar2> procitao sam, s zenom debatiram 
<Mmike> kaj imas debatirat?!
<BotaniCar2> pa nisam nikaj odgovorio jos
<BotaniCar2> Da sam znas 
<SilverSpace> odoh spat dosta mi je kompajliranja
<Mmike> SilverSpace, umorilo, a? :)
<SilverSpace> valjda
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad ces ti po ovu kutiju
<SilverSpace> bemu platit cu ja pivo :))
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> pa fakat
<Mmike> sutra idem knjigovodji!
<Mmike> kad se dizes?
<SilverSpace> kad nazoves budan sam vec od 7h
<Mmike> oho!
<Mmike> cek da vidim broj
<BotaniCar2> Pasmater, minigathering u dubravi,a ja na poslu 
<Mmike> nemam broj!
<BotaniCar2> imam ja negdje :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj broj
<Mmike> kak nemam broj!?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak nemas
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> mogao bih sad nesto izmisliti
<Mmike> al' nema smisla 
<Mmike> aj daj broj :)
<BotaniCar2> 091 564 7531 ruf me an 
<BotaniCar2> Silver, ako se ne ljutis, ja bi tvoj broj dao i ovim wikinimfomankama ? 
<SveMirko> Crko mi internet 
<BotaniCar2> Pa se preko svemirskih opasnih veza spajas ? 
<SveMirko> Bemti
<SveMirko> Yep yep
<SveMirko> jebeni metronet
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> scemircek :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar2 otkud tebi mu broj njegov?
<SveMirko> ne pomaze ni gasenje routera 
<SveMirko> Odoh još jednom sutnut router i Odoh spat
<SveMirko> ln
<ivoks> pa kaj svi dolazite u dubravu?
<BotaniCar2> Mmike, pak sam u dubravi zivio, bilo bi me sram da nis pil pivu z njim, a mogao sam :) 
<ivoks> kaj idete pit negdje u dubravu?!
<BotaniCar2> ivoks, oni nekaj, a ja na poslu mogu samo mastati :) 
<ivoks> tko? di?
<ivoks> ocu i ja... operem auto danas i padne kisa, pa jeb...
<Mmike> ivoks, ja idem knjigovodzi a onda s miroSvemiro na pivce
<BotaniCar2> Mmike i Silver :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, oko podne, cca
<ivoks> pa kad? vec je 11
<Mmike> tesko mi sad rec
<ivoks> aha, ne danas :D
<Mmike> pa sutra :)
<Mmike> rizu mu staru ! :)
<ivoks> ja mislio sad
<Mmike> danas je radni dan jos
<BotaniCar2> Mmike, kad ides zeni knjizi ? Pasmater,da i ja trazim jednom da ranije s posla zbrisem 
<ivoks> reko, taman sam mislio krenuti iz ureda
<Mmike> da, jbg, ne sad, nemrem :/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa
<Mmike> BotaniCar, vish vish
<Mmike> da odem oko 15 do kjnigovodje, a?
<Mmike> ili 14?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> aj sutra cemo se cut/vidjet
<Mmike> mrMiro: jel' ti pase to tako?
<BotaniCar2> IHA ! tesko mi je reci, ali brijem da oko 15 mogu sigurno van, a oko 14 ako dam guze 
<Mmike> nene, ja ako odem oko 14-15 kod knjigovedze, prije 16 nisam gotov
<Mmike> tak da nema potrebe da dajes guze
<Mmike> kad morate nazvat server
<Mmike> po cemu ga nazivate
<Mmike> da ga nazovem mario? :) 
<Mmike> mario.splivalo.hr :)
<BotaniCar2> mi imamo konvenciju "nazovi server tak da poslije 6 mjeseci dragi Bog ne zna kaj je". Tako na jednoj lokaciji svoje servere zovemo DOLS-A1, A2 itd, backup seriju DOLS-B1 , B2 itd, servere za interne servise IDGS-A1, A2 i tak to .. U drugom hosting centru, skroz drugacija konvencija .. i tak 
<BotaniCar2> Di su nestala imena kao popaj.srce.ti.junacko .. 
<Mmike> pa ja bas razmisljam
<BotaniCar2> Veli meni covjek koji se kod nas predstavlja kao arhitekt sustava "znas, po server nejmu se ne smije znati sto on radi" .. reko super, mogu ja server nazvati ne.koristim.domena.hr , ako vidis da su mu portovi 25 i 143 otvoreni, znas da je MX .. 
<BotaniCar2> Brijem da servere treba nazivati po imenima porno glumica
<Mmike> ahahahahah
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> jay romano
<BotaniCar2> Scarlet.fantasia !! 
<ivoks> random
<ivoks> bacim obje ruke na tipkovnicu, pa sta ispadne
<ivoks> ili pwgen -B 10
<ivoks> pwgen -A -0 8
<ivoks> pa biraj
<ivoks> hiphieng
<ivoks> dohgaiba
<ivoks> eifaidoh
<ivoks> aevuveiy
<ivoks> lakunoc
<Mmike> pwgen -y 10 1
<Mmike> kak da naprasito izadjem iz lanca (iptables)
<BotaniCar2> nisam shvatio pitanje .. "kak da izadjem iz firewalla" ? 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> imam lanac, recimo,, mysqlFilter
<Mmike> i recimo da u INPUTu negdje imam -j mysqlFIlter za sve konekcije koje dodju na 3306
<Mmike> i sad bih htio imati rule u mysqlFilter lancu - ako si dosao s IPja 1.2.3.4, vrati se nazad u input
<BotaniCar2> aha ! 
<BotaniCar2> Ne znam.
<Mmike> ja
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> -j RETURN
<BotaniCar2> ja te ipchaine diram jednom u godini, jednostavno se nemrem natjerat da popamtim kaj i kak
<Mmike> bogme, ja sam ih naucioo zvjerski
<BotaniCar2> a cuj, cesce i vishe delate 
<Marko_> pozdrav
<Marko_> ima li netko budan
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-06
<MmikeDOMA> Mnji
<MmikeDOMA> Mnjo
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: malo nerviraš s tim svojim renickanjem :P :D
<Mmike> Yup
<Mmike> Nazalost, nemrem nista napraviti tu.
<Mmike> Ako zelim i dalje xchat koristiti
<Mmike> Pas mater i mega-migracijama. 13TB podataka za kopirati je PUNO
<igustin> ja bi to prekucao
<dodobas> Mmike: neka kopiraju na bushene kartice i posalju cargo brodom :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlgr6MoXufU&feature=fvwrel
<Mmike> lol :)
<dodobas> od malena...
<dodobas> pa hebemu
<dodobas> amazonke...
<dodobas> google proizvodi, s vremenom svi postanu -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRF0rBXIeg
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> kaj nije trening sad?
<dodobas> iduci vikend...
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kaj su 2 tjedna pauze imali!?
<Mmike> koje lijencine
<dodobas> 3 tjedna
<ivoks> postoje dani kada ti se cini da te svaki telefonski poziv sve vise uvjerava da su svi ljudi debili
<igustin> ivoks: da, stariš :)
<drj_cro> reko jedan moj frend jos davnih dana: korisnici su po defaultu glupi (by dbudor) :)
<obruT> drj_cro: istina
<obruT> kad bi netko napisao definiciju korisnika, doticna bi sigurno sadrzavala rijec glup
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/GEMfQh29 <- logrotation on acid :)
<BotaniCar> dobro jutro, junacine :)
<Mmike> Zdravo ,ratnice!
<BotaniCar> Dobio sam uskrsnicu ! :) Mora da je firma pred zatvaranjem, inace nas ne daruju nesto posebno :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: pare ili bon ? :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: bonove ni ne spominji, to sam jedared dobio pred cca 10 godina, nikad jadniji nisam bio :) pare,pare
<drj_cro> e pa da,, i mi smo znaci neki dan dobili uskrsnicu -15% :(
<BotaniCar> :(
<Mmike> ste vidli da se po novom PDV nece morat platjat ako ne naplatis racun?
<hbogner> po kojem novom? od kad to?
<BotaniCar> opasno ! iako, tak je trebalo od pocetka
<BotaniCar> sad kad se smanji priljev love u proracun, mozda i drzava pogleda kaj se desava na trzistu
<Mmike> http://www.kletus.hr/vjencani-prsteni-id400
<Mmike> sigh
<BotaniCar> U jednoj cete boji ? 
<drj_cro> Mmike: se ti to zenis?
<BotaniCar> potvrđena opcija: dijamanti umjesto cirkona!
<BotaniCar> cijena: 3.222,60 kn
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj ja znam o bojama i kurcima i palcima
<Mmike> znam samo ovaj dio di pise kn iza
<Mmike> drj_cro, da, jebo sve :)
<igustin> Mmike: to je *prijedlog* da firme rade onako kako već rade obrti
<Mmike> igustin, aha
<Mmike> igustin, sirim dezinformacije, znaci
<igustin> "po plaćenom i naplaćenom", a ne "fakturiranom"
<igustin> i da, to je bolje i trebali su to uvesti i prije
<igustin> to je dokrajčilo dosta firmi
<Mmike> kuzis ti koji smo mi jad od naroda
<Mmike> nama je normalno ne platiti
<Mmike> ja imam oko 100k kuna potrazivanja od raznih debila kojima sam radio razna srajna
<Mmike> dobit cu tu paru - nikad
<Mmike> vani ti ekipa prvo plati
<Mmike> a onda te izjebe do besvjesti kako si krivo napravio, lose, ovako ili onako
<Mmike> al ti - PLATE!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kajaznam, mi smo uzeli od dva materijala, i nismo zalili pare, to bu ostalo duze i od mog braka i od mene :)
<ivoks> mutavog li phpa
<ivoks> po defaultu se spaja na v2 LDAP protokol
<Mmike> ivoks, mutav je taj library
<Mmike> BotaniCar, don't get me started, pls
<Mmike> 2k kuna za prstenje je po meni 1.5k kuna po prstenu - previse
<Mmike> al' tko sam ja da znam, pa eto
<Mmike> uz to sam sretan sto Tihana nije na ircu :)
<jelly> nemas brige, dobit ce logove
<dodobas> Mmike: a uzmi od kvalitetne plastike... to ce trajat jso duze
<drj_cro> Mmike: pa cestitam /za koju godinu cemo onda zejdno grindat protiv nasih baba na pivi :)
<jelly> pvc traje 400 godina!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zasto mislis da je previse ? To ces imati na ruci do smrti/razvoda. Treba biti lijep i zbog tebe, i drugih koji ce dio dojma o tebi i kroz njega stvoriti. I, zavrsno, mora biti dovoljno skup i jedinstven da proplaces ako ga ikad izgubis
<Mmike> drj_cro, da me poucis, moze, moze :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar,  :)))))))))
<drj_cro> Mmike: nema tu pouke i poduke, samo slusas i radis to ti kaze :)
<drj_cro> s/to/sto/
<Mmike> :) tako jednostavno, a? :)
<BotaniCar> meni su , Mmike, ovi brutalni : http://www.kletus.hr/images/foto/k72034v.jpg
<Mmike> daj url na cijelu stranicu
<BotaniCar> Necu te jebat s cijenama, samo sam htio pokazati na kaj sam mislio s 2 boje. Moja ti je preporuka da to opce ne gledas bez tihane, kaj god da nadjes, morat ces jos 3x cijeli asortiman proci s njom, i onda jos 2x u zlatarnu prije kupnje ( u idealnom slucaju)
<civija> Mmike: 2k kuna po prstenu ili za oba?
 * Mmike gleda civijinu liniju i place u sebi
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne gledam, to mi je tihana pejstala!
<civija> liniju?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja sam idem i vadim karticu
<hbogner> kolega je to dobro objasnio: on smije radit sve sto zeli otkad se ozenio. ona mu kaze sto on zeli i on to radi :D
<Mmike> civija, liniju teksta sto si ju od-tipkao tu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to si lijepo opisao :) 
<igustin> "i drugih koji ce dio dojma o tebi i kroz  njega stvoriti
<igustin> " <- koji bullshit
<igustin> sorry
<civija> Mmike: moj dodje dosta vise po komadu :D
<civija> i to jos u sloveniji :)
<Mmike> igustin, a nije, nazalost
<Mmike> to sto mi je malo stalo do takvih je druga stvar
<Mmike> vish, recimo, civiju! :)
<Mmike> on je morao kupit skuplji prsten! :)
<Mmike> civija, ja nebi to opce da se mene pita
<Mmike> al' kak fino vele hbogner i drj_cro , mene se vise ne pita :)
<igustin> je, to je glupost, kupovati skuplje prstenje zbog toga i takvih, ne treba mi ni takvo prstenje ni takvi ljudi, fuj
<Mmike> igustin, super, aj sad ti to mojoj buducoj ljepotici objasni :)
 * Mmike vidi igustina kako joj instalirava windowse i vice 'oprostite' :)
<igustin> lol
<civija> Mmike: prestani se trudit objasnjavat nego lijepo izvadi karticu ili kesiraj i imat ces vise mira :P
<Mmike> civija, ma, jasno
<Mmike> samo malo cvilim
<Mmike> slicno k'o kad sam svoj novi rc autic zafitiljio u zid
<Mmike> ne isto, ali slicno
<civija> hehehe
<hbogner> Mmike, evo ti prstenje: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/prstenje.jpg
<drj_cro> hbogner: hebo lici na boxer
<drj_cro> za zenu treba neki mali prsten sa spuzvom okolo(ako ga pocne mlatit da manje boli) :)
<BotaniCar> [10:45] * Mmike vidi igustina kako joj instalirava windowse i vice 'oprostite' :) ahahahaha
<Mmike> http://x01.xanga.com/5c9f6201d6333268571546/z214230028.jpg
<BotaniCar> guba
<Mmike> njena ideja! :)
<Mmike> jos da dodje i kaze 'ajmo stavit: vi rulez, emacs sux' uhaj :)
<BotaniCar> to mozes s nutanje strane :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa di si ti :)
<SilverSpace> ja se digo radi tebe u 6h :D
<BotaniCar> To ti je, buduci znas mmikea, bilo mudro :) 
<BotaniCar> opla, ima i linux svoj bundled SBS https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/561315-clearosthe-missing-link-lan-server
<BotaniCar> mnogolepo
<BotaniCar> je da nikaj ne radi, ali su usvojili koncept :)
<jelly> SBS?
<BotaniCar> Oni su to nazvali LAN server u clanku . Microsoftov SBS je bundlani exchange+sharepoint+AD controller
<jelly> aha
<BotaniCar> ono, kad ti je firma ko moja, malo veca cvjecarna, ne trebas to na 30 servera
<BotaniCar> a do sad si ili morao uzeti 6 MS servera s njihovom skalamerijom, ili MS SBS, ili naci linux mestra da ti to slozi
<BotaniCar> sad bu valjda i linux out of the box to mogao
<jelly> pretpostavit cu da je sharepoint tu kao zamjena za file server
<BotaniCar> Document management Sytem .. kao Alfresco ili kajaznam kaj vi vec trosite
<BotaniCar> "sytem" .. 
<jelly> ak je sharepoint upotrebljiv kao DMS, pojescu si sesir
<BotaniCar> Prvo kupi sheshir, onda pocni koristiti sharepoint , kao medjukorak i procitaj malo o njemu :) 
<jelly> kolega je obrisao par dokumenata greskom, nema undo
<BotaniCar> kak nema undo ? lol
<BotaniCar> imas user undo, department undo, sharepoint undo
<BotaniCar> na 3 layera
<jelly> ha, ako su lagali mene i ja lazem vas
<BotaniCar> Sve 5, nish ne zameram, ali administriram ga pa znam s sigurnoscu
<BotaniCar> DMS bez brisanja i vracanja bi bio zaista smijesan :D
<BotaniCar> Deca ja odo' , ugodan vikend svima. Nadam se da ne bu nikog kad se pijan spojim od doma 
<jelly> .o/
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> danas svi rade skraceno
<ivoks> zakaj, kaj se desava
<SilverSpace> lol Pokazivalo = Touchpad
<SilverSpace> ivoks: veliki petak
<dodobas> fak...
<dodobas> a sutra ?
<Mmike> ivoks, ne da rade skraceno, neki opce ne rade (manwin, recimo)
<Mmike> sto znaci da je kolicina posla danas - minimalna :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, reko sam da necu prije 14 kod knjigo-vodice
<ivoks> bome, ja radim... :)
<SilverSpace> pa veliki petak je za vjernike jace nego sam uskrs
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aa ja razumio da ces docu rano
<SilverSpace> kad si me pitao kad se budim :)
<SilverSpace> koji glupi asus laptop hoce samo win7 64 bine 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDO6HV6xTmI&feature=related
<Mmike> prvih 60 sekundi
<Mmike> car!
<ivoks> nek slave
<Mmike> george carlin je car! :)
<ivoks> yep, je
<ivoks> bio je, tocnije
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> bio
<ivoks> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQdC-e82gmk
<Mmike> dadad :)
<ivoks> a 10 zapovijedi
<Mmike> ahahahahah :)
<Mmike> dobar dobar dobar! :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzEs2nj7iZM
<Mmike> jebeno! :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/potop-cijena-dionica-na-wall-streetu-eurozona-strahuje-od-nove-duznicke-krize/608327.aspx
<Mmike> ovo znaci da dolar ide gore, a?
<Mmike> pas mater
<Mmike> taman kad sam ih sve potrosio :/
<ivoks> ma joj, index
<ivoks> dionice su prije 2007. padale i po tjedan dana zaredom
<ivoks> to nis ne znaci
<ivoks> samo stvaraju strah
<SilverSpace> joj prije dva dana su rekli da se polako oporavljaju 
<ivoks> lol... potop, a izgubio 0,11%
<ivoks> index je smece od portala, bas smece
<SilverSpace> nemoj da te Mmike cuje 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, nije smece
<Mmike> samo treba znati st ofiltrirati
<ivoks> dow jones je pao u srijedu
<ivoks> od onda stagnira
<Mmike> ovo je prenesena vijest koja je glupa
<Mmike> sve one fun rubrike su idijotizam
<ivoks> pa to je index
<Mmike> pa jutarnji je jos gori :)
<Mmike> plus sto je kontroliran i pazi se sto se pise tamo
<Mmike> nesh nac nista protiv todorica na indexu
<ivoks> http://www.djindexes.com/
<Mmike> niti protiv pricidnika nam
<Mmike> i tako to
<Mmike> index je neovisan, pa mogu srat
<Mmike> i najcesce im ide ok
<Mmike> da, jadno je to sto mosh tamo procitat da je karleusina sisa veca nego karabatickina
<Mmike> ili sto vec 
<ivoks> dow jones raste ko sumanut
<Mmike> tak da, nije index smece, jbg
<Mmike> publika mu je smece
<ivoks> od 5.10.2011. dow jones je skocio za 30%
<ivoks> sad i europa su izasli iz krize odavno
<ivoks> samo mi jos trkeljamo
<ivoks> jucer pricam s frendom
<SilverSpace> ma burza je sama po sebi smeche
<ivoks> ma... idem radit
<SilverSpace> izmisljotina neradnika i spekulanata 
<ivoks> dow jones skoro na pred-2007 razini
<ivoks> ftse100 je otisao gore 10ak posto u zadnja 3 mjeseca
<ivoks> al 'potop' jer je otisao dole 0.13% danas
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcy40pvGIGQ
<ivoks> bolja kvaliteta: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RT6rL2UroE
<ivoks> but he loves you! :D
<SilverSpace> jutarnji je dno dna
<obruT> za razliku od kvalitetnih 24sata :)
<jelly> u kinu sam vidio reklamu za index.hr kao "ozbiljni portal", smijurija
<obruT> tesko je danas naci ozbiljan portal, a pogotovo ozbiljne dnevne novine
<obruT> za ovo drugo mislim da kod nas vise niti ne postoji
<SilverSpace> Hrvatska reprezentacija u hokeju na ledu u petak u 19.15 sati u Ledenoj dvorani igra pripremnu utakmicu sa Slovenijom. 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ides :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: sinoc sam sanjao da me cura otkantala i da me nije htjela vodit na hokejasku utakmicu
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol 
<obruT> isla kao s frendicom... nabijem ju
<SilverSpace> svasta ti sanjas :)
<obruT> bome svasta
<jelly> lol
<SilverSpace> opcenito je novinarstvo prilicno lose i kod nas i u svijetu
<obruT> ma kod nas novinarstvo skoro pa da ne postoji
<SilverSpace> postalo je cisti biznis
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ?
<obruT> uzmi, prepisi, prevedi, smisli bombasticne naslove, objavi
<SilverSpace> ivoks: na hokej danas 
<SilverSpace> http://sportski.net.hr/hokej/na-uskrs-u-zagreb-stigao-bozic
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sumnjam
<obruT> SilverSpace: koliko je upad ? i jel znas jel i na takvim tekmama guzvara ko na ebel tekmama ?
<ivoks> nije guzva
<ivoks> bio sam ja na onom turniru prije ebela
<ivoks> pa nije bila guzva
<ivoks> al... hocemo se naci na cugi tamo?
<ivoks> pogleda tekmu i tka
<SilverSpace> nece sigurno bit guzva
<ivoks> pitam se znaci li to da filewich odlazi :)
<ivoks> obruT: ulaz je besplatan
<obruT> mozda ja navratim
<SilverSpace> hebga sad
<SilverSpace> mogli bi se dogovoriti
<ivoks> ne znam opce tko igra u repki
<ivoks> jel igra onaj mali borna
<ivoks> nadam se da su tog klinca issamarali nakon proslog svj. prvenstva
<ivoks> on nas je kostao I. divizije
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemrem(o) danas. BotaniCar ima bolesno dijete, ja imam sranje na poslu, necu stic. sutra?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: trebo si znat, da se dogovorit s Mmike... kao da igras loto :)
<Mmike> dodobas, :P
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lol
<obruT> def isMmikeAvailable (): return int(random.random()*1000000000)==1000
<dodobas> obruT: Python.... pa pobogu... heretik :P
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi uplatiti danas loto
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ako dobijes meni 33%... ipak sam te podsjetio
<SilverSpace> 31%
<dodobas> ok, pristajem
<dodobas> ako ne isplatis... poslat cu Mmike-a da utjera dug...
<SilverSpace> hm mislio sam da cemo se naci na sredini ali ok  je :)
<dodobas> znaci da si siguran do kraja godine :)
<obruT> dodobas: a sta bi trebo ? :P
<SilverSpace> ah nebi reko da sam siguran kad je lova u pitanju vis da stalno kuka na tecaj dolara :)
<dodobas> obruT: pa, bilo sto amo ne python
<dodobas> SilverSpace: e... ali nije njegova...
<jelly> sta fali pythonu, pocinje na p i nije php...
<SilverSpace> pitonu fali glava i rep
<jelly> onda bi bio ytho
<lulz87> ej, sta mislite o bingu, pa meni puno bolje pretrazi ono sta zelim nego google
<jelly> meni za sad google radi ok
<ivoks>         while (42)
<ivoks>         {
<dodobas> ddg ...
<obruT> dodobas: sub isMmikeAvailable { return ( int(rand(1000000000) == 1000) ); } ?
<jelly> ddg mi je razocaranje
<dodobas> jelly: elaboriraj
<lulz87> neznam jelly, vec mi je par puta dao bolje rezultate nego google, pogotovo ako imam neki problem
<jelly> probao, vidio, ne nasao ikakav razlog za prebaciti
<dodobas> pa da, veliko razocarenje
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> lulz87: ak su windoze problemi onda je ok 
<SilverSpace> i logicno je
<SilverSpace> :)
<lulz87> neznam bas, imao sam probleme sa solidworksom dok mi google nije pronasao 3 hinta
<lulz87> evo, sad je ista stvar sa punjacem, google izbacuje samo ducane
<Mmike> jel' postoje rainbow tablice za mysql ?
<Mmike> u biti, nista
<Mmike> me gleda kako ljudi mrcvare tomcat
<Mmike> slazemo novi cluster za neketamonesmijemrec
<jelly> s obzirom da mysql do nedavno uopce nije koristio salt, standardne md5sum rainbow tablice bi trebale raditi
<Mmike> i reko, di da u aplikaciji promijenim spajanje na bazu
<Mmike> veli lik, pa u .war fajlu, cekaj, kaze, sad cu ti ga poslati
<Mmike> gledam i ne kuzim
<Mmike> debili!
<Mmike> jelly, ma, snaso sam se drugacije, nije trebalo ovo :)
<jelly> glupi nacin za crackanje passworda: potrazi md5sum na guglu
<jelly> 53b88f69d9470b9a22bad0cf0833d2ea
<Mmike> http://md5.wintvs.com/mmike
<Mmike> lol :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: za ovu tekmu veceras, jel postoje nekakve karte koje podignes besplatno ili samo dodjes i udjes ?
<SilverSpace> obruT: vjerojatno ce biti na ulazu slobodan ulaz
<SilverSpace> bar je do sad tak bilo
<obruT> ja vec skupio ekipu tak da dolazim :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/pocast-11541-zrtvi-opsade-sarajeva-izrazili-stolicama-s-etiketama-zemlja-porekla-srbija/608355.aspx
<SilverSpace> obruT: super budem onda i ja dosao 
<SilverSpace> hajde ljudi tko ce jos na hokej veceras
<ivoks> mogao bi i ja doci
<ivoks> joj, zaboravio frizeru se naruciti
<ivoks> nis, morat cu to sam
<obruT> narucit se frizeru ?
 * obruT nije bio kod frizera od 1. srednje
<obruT> mislim, vidi se na meni :)
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> danas se frizerima mora naruciti
<ivoks> ko klinac sam samo isao
<ivoks> bok, masinica, 3 minute, bok
<Mmike> kad ides kod fensi frizera :)
<obruT> neki smrdljivi borderi su na SPTV trenutno
<Mmike> ak imam novu domenu, bla.com
<Mmike> i imam dns za nju, dns.bla.com
<Mmike> kaj u whois moram upisati a da mi to proradi? :)
<Mmike> ak upisem dns.bla.com, kak ce se znat koji je IP od dns.bla.com kad to jos ne postoji? :)
<jelly> registraru ces reci i ime dnsa i IP istog
<jelly> i imat ces dva komada
<jelly> .org se buni ako nemas dva.  Ne znam za .com
<Mmike> hm, fakat
<ivoks> IP
<ivoks> ja sam to rijesio tako sto sam kupio jos jedan ip za isti stroj :)
<ivoks> pa nek im, eto, dva ipa :)
<ivoks> 50 Bugs assigned to me
<Mmike> 27 tickets assigned to me :/
<Mmike> A TREBAO SAM VEC BIT PIJAN!
<SilverSpace> ja sam vec trebao instalirati ubuntu da me ne hebe ovi windozi kaj su na njemu instalirani
<obruT> kojim sportom se ovaj bavi ? :) http://www.grassyknolltv.com/2011/paris-roubaix/photos/page-02/455-PIC189355446-adj3.jpg
<ivoks> ja sam ovo brzo srezo
<ivoks> ostao sam na jos 6
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> jednom kad si krenes migrirati mail server
<Mmike> onda vidis koliko ubiti smeca imas u mailu
<Mmike> obruT, lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks, da, lako je tako, doc, zatvorit :)
<Mmike> ili napisat nesto pa cekat feedback :)
<Mmike> mike@milka:~$ screen -r
<Mmike> There are several suitable screens on:
<Mmike> 	25971.pts-0.milka	(19.03.2011 23:11:08)	(Detached)
<Mmike> 	25165.pts-0.milka	(07.01.2011 17:15:17)	(Detached)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> 7.1.2011 :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jebo mater
<Mmike> RBA
<Mmike> oni danas rade skraceno!
<Mmike> i sad mogu plakat do ponedjeljka za svojim dolarima!
<Mmike> tj, utorka!!!
<Mmike> dodje mi da posudim 30k kuna, i da ih onda trazim da mi vrate kamate koje sam morao platiti na posudbu!
<BotaniCar1> zakaj onda ne bi posudio 300 000 kn ? 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> nit policija u heinzelovoj ne radi danas
<Mmike> nist ne radi
<Mmike> DANAS NIJE PRAZNIK MAJMUNI DRZAVNI!
<jelly-home> proslo je 16h, Veliki Petak, katolicka drzava... Mmike, to nije nist novo
<BotaniCar1> policija ne radi ? znaci dan kao i svaki
<Mmike> jelly, pa sta onda?!
<Mmike> prvo me banka izjebe
<Mmike> jer, do podne su se danas nalozi primali
<Mmike> naravno da nema nikakve obavjesti
<Mmike> reko, idem zvat muriju
<Mmike> da vidim jel' mogu papire danas rijesiti
<Mmike> nene, danas smo skraceno radilii
<Mmike> samo ja crncim
<Mmike> i ivoks :)
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> dosta je zadanas srajna
<jelly-home> kad ti radis za Amere, a on za sebe
<Mmike> BotaniCar1 kak je sin?
<BotaniCar1> w39,1
<Mmike> BotaniCar1,  :/
<BotaniCar1> Mmike, ko vas jebe obojcu, njusim da ste obojca placeni bolje od mene, u skladu s tim, ja slavim sve blagdane :) e bu me shef bolje platil ako delam 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, al' ti ne radis u drzavnoj firmi
<Mmike> ne provideas usluge naokolo
<BotaniCar1> bottom line je isti, uprava ne placa vishe rada - vishe
<Mmike> nije bottom line isti
<Mmike> nikako
<Mmike> mislim, da, masa ljudi misi. da je isti
<BotaniCar1> kak nije i kak ne provajdam usluge ? 
<Mmike> i to je, dijelom, razlog zasto smo zdrkano drustvo
<Mmike> BotaniCar1, kome ti provideas usluge, molim te?
<BotaniCar1> ali moji klijenti ne rade do 17 danas, ne moram ni ja, ako i ostanem, dzaba mi 
<Mmike> ae, upravo to
<Mmike> a heinzlova, izdavanje vozackih/osobnih, je javna sluzba
<Mmike> ne privatna
<BotaniCar1> Mmike, pa ne hostam servere sebi za firmu, nego klijentima :) 
<Mmike> i kaj kurac imaju danas ne radit?!
<Mmike> a ovo sa RBA mi je jos gore
<Mmike> oni su odlucili da danas ne provideaju usluge svoje
<BotaniCar1> ma ti si poblesavio od kapitalizma, dozvoli da ti kazem
<Mmike> jer, eto, tako su odlucili
<Mmike> da, poblesavio sam, zelim zaraditi 
<BotaniCar1> na cijelom svijetu bi trebalo raditi 500m ljudi, po svom izboru. Mi ostali bi trebali mastati fantazirati i razvijati kurceve
<Mmike> bas sam blesav
<Mmike> potpuno se slazem s tobom
<BotaniCar1> znas, ono, sloboda razmisljanja = progres
<Mmike> al' dok ne dodjemo do toga....
<BotaniCar1> necemo 
<BotaniCar1> jer ivoksi i Mmiketi svijeta jambraju da bi radili ko rudari
<BotaniCar1> mislim, da si budemo jasni, ja razumijem vasu pohlepu
<BotaniCar1> ali .. cemu ..
<Mmike> nije to pohlepa, jebote
<Mmike> nego organizacija zivota
<Mmike> ja, recimo, sad nemam novaca
<Mmike> jer sam mislio da banka danas radi normalno, do 15:30
<Mmike> k'o svaki dan
<jelly-home> Mmike: pa kolko ti treba jbmu
<BotaniCar1> to je pohlepa. Ti bi jos vise radio , da zaradis pare, a trebaju ti jer ti nije fino doma se grlit s zenicom nego morate nekam na rucak, pa treba para
<Mmike> nadalje, nemam sredjene papire za auto, jer sam ocekivao da ce papirosredjivanje raditi do 19, k'o svaki dan
<Mmike> i sad se vozim s bezpapirastim autom
<BotaniCar1> pusti banku, ona je iz moje perspektive mudrija od tebe ž
<Mmike> ok, ne vozim se, al' sad opet to moram planirati za kurcev utorak
<Mmike> jelly, pa, oko 20k kuna
<Mmike> manje nesto, doduse
<Mmike> al' opce nije point koliko mi treba
<BotaniCar1> tocno ! 
<Mmike> idem
<BotaniCar1> poanta je da ti ne treba opche
<Mmike> idem po zenu i idemo se napit
<BotaniCar1> eto .. 
<jelly-home> problem rijesen
<BotaniCar1> Mmike, nemas mozda auto bez papira jer radis stvari u zadnji cas ? :D
<Mmike> naravno, ja sam idijot koji se nije sjetio da bi danas mogli lijencarit, mogucno
<Mmike> bot, aj ne seri :)
<BotaniCar1> nikad ti to ne bi rekao tak grubo,al , da !
<Mmike> u biti, kaj kurac ,pa mogli smo cijeli tjedan ne raditi
<BotaniCar1> TZrebali smo ! 
<Mmike> sjecam se, tak, pred 2-3 godine
<BotaniCar1> mozda i cijelo polugodiste
<Mmike> praznik bili sri i cet
<Mmike> petak nije
<BotaniCar1> :D
<Mmike> al' porezna i mirovinsko/zdravstveno nije radilo onda
<Mmike> go figure :)
<Mmike> zakaj onda i petak nije praznik?
<Mmike> tj, zakaj danas nije praznik?
<BotaniCar1> Mmike, kaj ne bi bilo jebeno da mozemo staviti potrebwe pod kontrolu, i da ja onda radim 6 mjeseci za nas obojcu, pa onda ti tak. A ovaj drugi 6 mjeseci malo bude covjek 
<Mmike> da, i teleporti bi bili jebeni
<Mmike> k'o sto smo pricali jucer
<BotaniCar1> Meh, ja uopce ne ulazim u praznike koje namece kult postolara , katolici jel, velim samo da se radi prevec.
<Mmike> a i bilo bi jebeno da imam kurac od metra i 22 cdm
<Mmike> cdm!
<BotaniCar1> I , da , teleporti <3
<BotaniCar1> ziher bi tolki kurac bio jeben, pitaj zenu 
<Mmike> btw
<Mmike> znate kaj su chemtrails?
<BotaniCar1> 1,22 cedevitometra ! 
<Mmike> ekipa brije na to da oni tragovi sto vidimo iza aviona, na nebu
<jelly-home> BotaniCar1: mozda se pise prevec sati, ali cisto sumnjam da drzavne sluzbe rade ista korisno "prevec"
<Mmike> da su to u biti chemtrailsi, da ispustaju sranja, i truju nas
<Mmike> sad su se pojavili novi brijaci
<Mmike> sa watertrailsima
<BotaniCar1> chemtrails su nekakav oblak vodene pare koji su proglasili vanzemaljsko-gustersko-masonski otrovom s neba
<Mmike> i brodovi, vele, ispustaju sranja! :0
<Mmike> i ostavljaju tragove iza sebe!
<jelly-home> Mmike: no shit!
<Mmike> http://cudaprirode.com/portal/iu/3544-udaprirode-otkriva-watertrails-zapraivanje-i-iz-brodova
<jelly-home> da, ostavljaju maftu i ulje, bezobraznici jedni
<BotaniCar1> jelly-home, ja mislim da nas globalno ima toliko previse naspramm kolicine pravog posla koji postoji da bi fakat trebali raditi na smjene. Mislim,sam si napisao , dobar dio administracije svugdje navlaci pimpek. Kaj se ne bi postenog posla primili da ti i ja igramo sah 6 mjeseci 
<BotaniCar1> pa cemo se onda mijenjati
<ivoks> chemtrails
<ivoks> kad god to cujem, riknem od smijeha
<BotaniCar1> kolega s kojim sam donedavno radio je bio vojni zrakoplovni tehnicar, kakvu je taj sprdacinu znao radit' na racun toga
<ivoks> ja ne znam kak tim ljudima objasniti
<ivoks> najbolji su komentari 'bijeli neoznaceno NATO avioni'
<ivoks> kak su nato ako su neoznaceni
<ivoks> i kak ti vidis da su bijeli i jos k tome neoznaceni
<BotaniCar1> Slikaju svojim 2megapikselnim mobitelima, pa doma zumiraju 
<ivoks> znas tko brije na to
<ivoks> onaj lik, koji vodi na rubu znanosti
<ivoks> ma cijela njegova knjiga je puna paranoja
<ivoks> on i Mmike bi se tak dobro slagali :)
<BotaniCar1> ja sam s tim tipom sjedio na pivi prije snimanja jedne emisije koju je radio za bivsu firmu, i rekao je da ne vjeruje u rijec onog sto prica na NRZ .. pa ti sad znaj
<ivoks> pa napisao je knjigu :)
<BotaniCar1> velim, pishe jedno, prica drugo .. 
<jelly-home> svaka budala danas napise knjigu
<BotaniCar1> ja nisam ni za to dovoljno bistar, ocito :( 
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> znate da zracni promet usporava efekt staklenika
<ivoks> bas zbog tih kondezacijskih para, toplina i svjetlost se odbijaju prije nego dodju do zemlje
<ivoks> naravno, nisu to velike kolicine, ali pomaze :)
<jelly-home> jel pise da je efekt od H2O para jaci od efekta CO2
<ivoks> ha?
<jelly-home> sta ha
<jelly-home> izgaranjem ugljikovodicnog goriva nastaje uglavnom voda i CO2
<jelly-home> nemres aproksimirati da je samo voda
<BotaniCar1> Aproksimirati !! Talk dirty to me !
<jelly-home> uh... Fizikalne metode, veličine i mjere. Kinematika sitnog tijela, pravocrtno, kružno i krivocrtno gibanje. Newtonovi zakoni. Sustav čestica, centar mase, zakon očuvanja količine gibanja. Rad, energija, snaga. Konzervativne i nekonzervativne sile. Statika. Mehanika krutog tijela. Gravitacija. Inercijalni i neinercijalni sustavi. Relativistička mehanika. Statika tekućina, strujanje idealne i realne tekućine. Toplina i termometrija. Kineti
<jelly-home> čko-molekularna teorija topline. Termodinamika, kružni procesi, entropija.
<jelly-home> yeah baby
<jelly-home> http://lwn.net/Articles/490663/
<BotaniCar1> Morao sam se ici dirati s obje ruke, pa nisam mogao pisati "uh-ah" :) 
<jelly-home> testirao si trenje i mehaniku krutog tijela?
<BotaniCar1> !!! 
<BotaniCar1> nevezano, dosao sam do zakljucka da bih vec uz samo jednu dodatnu ruku , mogao ircati i drzati dijete
<jelly-home> Korisni učinci trenja u svakodnevnom životu [uredi]
<jelly-home> Ljudi šeću naprijed odguravajući se nogama natrag. Bez trenja, podovi, ceste i pločnici bili bi mnogo više kliski nego ledeno klizalište. Automobili ne bi mogli ubrzavati ni kočiti. Ljudi bi padali na pod kada bi pokušali hodati ili trčati.
<BotaniCar1> OOstavim ga pred 3-4 dana u sjedalici pored kompa, pisalo mi se , jebi ga.. vratim se, a malac iscupao 4 slova iz tastature :) 
<jelly-home> padali... na pod!
<BotaniCar1> jenom sam skoro pao na zid 
<jelly-home> zato Å¡to nisi Å¡etao _naprijed_
<BotaniCar1> sve krivo radim .. 
<jelly-home> nego si Å¡etao postrance, ko recimo MC Hammer
<BotaniCar1> !! se sjecate "hamerica" frizura ? S onim debilnim crtama sa strane :D
<jelly-home> kentačdis
<BotaniCar1> sad si chagam doma "na suho"; i dijete mi se smije
<jelly-home> i on zna da izgledas neozbiljno
<BotaniCar1> U zadnje vrijem mu je fora bacanje stvari na pod. Prvo sam mislio da se igra tako, sad mislim da misli da mi radi uslugu i da se ja tako igram 
<ivoks> lol naslova
<ivoks> Gužva u Piranu: Slovenci naručili drugi ratni brod, topovnjaču Triglav
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/hartmann-napala-bildta-u-sarajevu-sto-ti-radis-tu-pricao-si-da-je-milosevic-dobar-momak.html
<SilverSpace> fuck ne bum doso na hokej
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta si sad izmislio :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: nis 
<SilverSpace> retko sranje gusto trcanje
<jelly-home> TMI
<hbogner> Mmike Mmike, tp-linkovi. iskljucen ti mob. zvao te. ping
<SilverSpace> pljacka banku 
<hbogner> mmike javi se kad stignes. ja sutra putujem
<hbogner> danas u sveiciloisnoj
<hbogner> mmike ping pong
<hbogner> sad odod dalje
<hbogner> mmike nazovi
<jelly-home> tee-hee
<SilverSpace> koje pisanice http://is.gd/LYiKoR
<hbogner> Mmike, di siii?
<hbogner> MmikeT,  di siii?
<hbogner> super su mi kad iskljuce mob :(
<jelly-home> zli Mmiketovci
<hbogner> bas zli :D
<hbogner> Mmike, MmikeT ja sutra oko 7 ujutro krecem na put i trebaju mi ruteri, sutra idu u produkciju
<jelly-home> a nemas mu broj doma ili od cude ili nest
<jelly-home> cure*
<hbogner> imam samo mob koji je zgasen
<hbogner> 091 broj
<obruT> SilverSpace: koja pusiona
<BotaniCar1> da sam malo bolja osoba, nazvao bi ja mmikeovu zenu :) 
<jelly-home> al ti nije dala broj?
<BotaniCar1> Imal sam ga prije neg je postala cura mmiketu , al ne smijem to napisati tu :) ž
<BotaniCar1> hbogner, ţi jos gori pod nogama, da joj posaljem poruku ? 
<jelly-home> :-D
<BotaniCar1> ono kaj nemam je marihuana, izdao me diler 
<jelly-home> izgubio sve si bitke al jos vodis rat?
<hbogner> BotaniCar, pa pnak moram ujutro na put i usput postavit hardver koji je trnutno kod majka
<BotaniCar1> http://gifsforum.com/images/gif/trolling%20gifs/grand/fat_dance_gif.gif
<BotaniCar1> hbogner, jel ti gori pod nogama ili ne ? Siguran sam da znas da je mmike pijan do sad i da ni nakon poruke ne b sjeo u auto i dofural ti to :) ž
<hbogner> ma negori, budem to montirao za mjesec dana kad iduci put odem tamo
<hbogner> ma da mi se javio i reko nemrem pijem sve ok, ovak se nemre ni javit jer je mob zgasen:D
<hbogner> isao bi i ja po to ranije, al sad mi se vise ni to neda tak da nist od toga :D
<BotaniCar1> Ako slucajno ima netko da nije u vezi, razmotrite ovo prije ulaska u jednu: http://www.heaven666.org/xbox-crazy-61003.php
<hbogner> ha ha ha, vidio to vec
<hbogner> frajer mora na snimci pokazad da igra bolje od cure, a cura nena gubit :D
<BotaniCar1> ja nisam, fala dragi Bogek kaj drzim zenu u jednom kavezu, a elektroniku u drugom :) 
<hbogner> oboje su pizdeki
<BotaniCar1> oboje su pizdeki,slazem se
<jelly-home> gluma je kvalitetna ko na "Krv nije voda"
<obruT> zakon ! znaci kad se zelim rijesit sexa, samo curu pustim na xbox !
<BotaniCar1> Jesu ti xboxy jeftiniji od alimentacije ? :D
<obruT> dabome :)
<jelly-home> velis, neto dobitak
<BotaniCar1> :) 
<jelly-home> al moras imat debelu kozu i zivce za zivit sa neuroznom zivinom
<jelly-home> autor jednog web-stripa bi rekao "do not put your dick in the crazy"
<BotaniCar1> E, ovak se hladjenje za SAN spaja ... https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/561447_3283498239219_1020487739_33098746_408826862_n.jpg , da bude ljepse, instalacija u jednoj bolnici :) 
<BotaniCar1> Bogek dragi, ne daj da se razbolim, ikad
<jelly-home> ne kuzim bas di je tu hladjenje i SAN
<BotaniCar1> beside the point, totalno, samo su zice i selotejp bitne :) 
<BotaniCar1> 9/11 jokes aren't funny ! No, they're just plane wrong :) 
<BotaniCar1> U medjuvremenu, druga bolnica : https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/312953_2193377706887_1020487739_32529929_1657176_n.jpg
<BotaniCar1> Fakat se ne smijem razboliti
<jelly-home> to su strane bolnice, kod nas je jos gore
<BotaniCar1> Domace, domace , moram jos jednu : https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/320284_2335207052532_1020487739_32652513_1223289280_n.jpg
<jelly-home> kad nemaju para za elektricara
<BotaniCar1> Veli kolega "programiram driver, sve super, upogonim, driver posalje podatke, a nazad ne dobijam nista. Izgubim cijeli dan na debuggeru i onda na putu po kasni gablec svratim do laboratorija i vidim da su bili elektricari"
<BotaniCar1> Imaju , ali su elektricari do 8 vec tak pijani da .. se nadas da si na red dosao prije 8
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-07
<igustin> RMS u Zagrebu 23.4. http://is.gd/Mo286v
<obruT> opet ?
<obruT> ovaj put cemo ga se valjda rijesit :)
<ivoks> fora - http://shelr.tv/
<ivoks> obruT: evo, za ovo mi je trebao tvoj objekti http://www.karamatic.hr
<ivoks> obruT: neke fotke ne bi bile moguce bez njega :)
<Neuromanc> firefox je smece...
<ivoks> a sta sad...
<ivoks> meni se svida chromium
<dodobas> meni luakit
<ivoks> jel to lua + webkit? :)
<BotaniCar2> meni se ne svidja sto nisam dobio od googla laptop na probu kad su poceli testiranje 
<jelly-home> http://boingboing.net/2012/04/06/baraklava-obama.html
<jelly-home> povisio sam cifru za konzultacije prek irca na $95/sat, bas me zanima hoce li lik pristat
<jelly-home> 2TB DDR2 storage http://kove.com/xpress
#ubuntu-hr 2012-04-08
<MmikeDOMA> Zijev
<Mmike> ivoks, tvoj stari radi kuhinje/vrata i ono sve?
<ivoks> sve najbolje :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa, da...
<Mmike> ivoks, kul! :) odlicno izgleda
<jelly-home> <Weeble> well, I was going to use perl, but then I realised setting my curtains on fire would cause less damage
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-01
<dodobas> oink oink
<obruT> dodobas: bas se pitah jesi li mozda otisao do Veljuna za blagdane :) vidjeh jucer neke aute koji su se smucali oko onih kuceraka..
<dodobas> obruT: nope...
<obruT> ne znam kak je u Zg, ovdje je neki snjezic padao kroz jutro...
<obruT> koliko vidim na meteo.hr u Zg kao pada neki umjeren snijeg...
<dodobas> bio je oko 7i30-8i30
<Mmike> Sretan vam dan budala!
<Vlado9A3CY> sad se bude sunce pojavilo na nebu, samo da se oblaci nekam pomaknu :D
<Mmike> kao, fora ;)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> slozio sam mailove
<Mmike> i na ubuntu-hr.org
<Mmike> jos samo je fly ostao 
<Mmike> a onda bi morao sloziti bookmarke :)))))))))))
<dodobas> Mmike: kako si ih preslozio =
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, obrisao visak, odgovorio na zaostatke neke, pobacao po folderima ovo sto je ostalo, slozio nove procmail rulove i tak
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> siege rulove :)
<dodobas> e Mmike ... da ... jel se autoincrement u mysql ponasa kao sequenece unutar transakcije ili nekako drugacije
<Mmike> sequence nije transakctiorodaitan u postgresu
<Mmike> a za mysql iskreno nemam pojma
<dodobas> tj. da li mysql tretira autoincrement izvan konteksta 
<Mmike> mislim da nije nit tamo
<dodobas> pa niti ne moze biti
<Mmike> mislim da da
<Mmike> pa, mogao bi biti, al' to implicira lockanje
<Mmike> al' po defaultu nije
<Mmike> meni di treba neprekinuti niz imam svoju 'getMyNext' storu/funkciju
<dodobas> ok, lock na cijelu tablicu... divno :)
<Mmike> pa, ako zelis neprekinuti niz, nemas drugi izbor
<Mmike> recimo, kad knjizim novi racun/otpremnicu/stovec
<dodobas> a onda ne koristis serial ... nego neki interni counter
<Mmike> createDocument stora koja primi XML sa opisom dokumenta (zaglavlje, stavke, blabla) vrati nazad document_id
<Mmike> da, ne koristim serial :)
<Mmike> ugl, mislim da je autoincrement jednak kao i serial 
<Mmike> samo sto nemas pratece funkcije k'o u postgresu
<Mmike> nego si jadan i tuzan
<dodobas> jes jes... pitao je nesto lik jutros na #django... a da budem siguran jesam li mu dobro rekao
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> danas idem na djecji rodjendan
<dodobas> Mmike: pripreme... :)
<dodobas> sto ces mu pokloniti... ramstek ?
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> uh
<Mmike> ramstek
<Mmike> neki bookmarkoorganizarator za chrome, zna li tko?
<vileni> osim ugradjenog? 
<vileni> sto bi radio takav organizator? :)
<Mmike> pa ugradjeni je los
<Mmike> a neznam
<Mmike> bio bi bolji :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pricas kao politicar... los je... a narod pita 'zasto je los'
<Mmike> pa los je jer ne uspijem u njemu organizirati bookmarke
<Mmike> muvanje, selektiranje, grupiranje
<Mmike> komplikovano
<vileni> Mmike: pa isprogramiraj si neki, pomogni narodu koji nezna sto zeli :)
<vileni> Mmike: btw, jesi narucio onu kameru za auto? :)
<dodobas> uh... kako volimi kad PBZ napise.... Nema kreditnih kartica.
<dodobas> :D
<vileni> ukinuo? ili ih imas a oni kazu da nema? :)
<dodobas> nikad nisam niti imao
<dodobas> kazu... 'odobrili su cam american express'...
<dodobas> 'kako mislite odobrili, nisam niti trazio'...
<vileni> ja jos uvijek imam jednu, vjerojatno cu je ukinuti prije sljedece clanarine
<dodobas> '... to vam se zbilja isplati ...'
<dodobas> 'ne zanima me...'
<dodobas> svaki put na kad odem u banku
<vileni> ja idem jednom godisnje
<vileni> i uvijek mi pokusavaju uvaliti neku
<vileni> prije sam imao i charge i revolving
<vileni> i kao pravi hrvat zivio na dug
<dodobas> uh...
<dodobas> pa s jednom zatvoris drugu :)
<vileni> ma svasta sam kombinirao, nisam kao neki profesionalci
<Mmike> meni zeni odobre kredit-dva mjesecno u erste :)
<vileni> ali izgustao se, i kad sam skuzio da to ne ide vise tako rijesio se kartica i dugova
<Mmike> kao 'sto cekate, dodjite!' :)
<vileni> nakon par godina, zivim samo na kesh
<vileni> a da, najsretniji su kad ti kredit odobre :)
<vileni> onda karticu, pa na kraju kad si u minusu
<dodobas> onda ti povecaju minus :)
<vileni> da, 3x
<vileni> i onda dobijes manju placu 3 mjeseca za redom i moras smisliti 3kkn da nisi u nedozvoljenom
<vileni> znam sve sifre napamet i uvijek se sjetim sto i kako, osim za kompjutere doma
<vileni> sad nemam pojma opet koji mi je pass za mysql na htpcu
<Mmike> vileni, imas zgodan file, .my.cnf
<Mmike> tamo mosh rec user=bla pass=tra :)
<dodobas> samo mora biti world readable :)
<Mmike> pa mislim
<Mmike> to se podrazumjeva
<Mmike> i jos okacis na web i whitelist tool stavis, pa tko god ode tamo, whitelista se taj IP za mysql
<Mmike> dodobas, :P
<dodobas> imao sam nekih munin izjebaja... kad dio mysql pluginova zna procitati .my.cnf
<dodobas> a dio ne...
<Mmike> munin ne cita my.cnf nego /etc/mysql/debian.conf
<Mmike> stavis u /root/.my.cnf user/pass
<Mmike> naravno, /root nije wordl readable
<Mmike> world :)
<Mmike> u biti ne kuzim zasto postgres ima onako izjebasticno slozeno administriranje
<Mmike> su - postgres
<Mmike> pa onda oderi
<dodobas> Mmike: pa pod br.1 NA TRAZI DA JE root USER UJEDNO I root USER BAZE
<dodobas> *NE
<dodobas> kuzis... pa recimo rm -r / some_data_dir nece povuc cijeli sustav dolje
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3czjrr-s8PI
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Девушка мяч подайте - MrRussianHumor, Views: 2788, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dan SilverSpace :)
 * Vlado9A3CY rebooting
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kaj to rebootas windoze :)
<dzl-r> a kaj drugo treba reboot? :)
<Mmike> knjigovodja mi uporno salje mailove na fly
<Mmike> pa srce mu 
<Mmike> spaljeno
<alice> pozdrav. ima koga? 
<alice> imam xubuntu 12.04 i često mi smrzne... koji je mogući razlog da linux smrzne? 
<alice> usput, ne napravim ništa ekstremno ili određeno da smrzne neg normalno radim na kompu kad se to desi
<dodobas> ati graficka kartica...
<dodobas> ili ne ispravan hardver
<alice> nedavno sam kupila laptop
<alice> i imam intelovu grafičku
<dodobas> uglavnom su problem upravljacki programi
<dodobas> ne znam... :)
<alice> dal bi nadogradnja na noviju verziju ili kompletno novo dizanje sustava pomoglo? 
<dodobas> tesko je reci...
<alice> pa sta bi ti napravio na mom mjestu? 
<dodobas> potrazio detaljne specifikacije laptopa.... i onda isao traziti 'laptop_spec linux problems'
<alice> mozes mi pomoc ak ti tu napisem specifikacije? 
<dodobas> pa mogu probati
<alice> intel core i7-3632QM 2.2ghz
<alice> intel hd graphics 4000
<alice> 8 gb ddr3
<alice> jel treba jos sta uopce? 
<dodobas> model laptopa ? :)
<alice> xd acer aspire e1-571
<dodobas> http://www.linlap.com/acer_aspire_e1-571
<alice> kak tu pise da wireless nije kompatibilan al meni dobro radi
<dodobas> a mozda je do toga...
<dodobas> spoji se kablom... iskljuci wireless
<dodobas> pa vidi
<alice> a ne mogu jer mi nije u istoj prostoriji wireless u kojoj ja budem
<dzl-r> alice: Solution:
<dzl-r> Turn on Network boot feature in Bios
<dzl-r> ak je Broadcom 4313 u pitanju
<alice> hvala probat cu 
<alice> nadam se da ce bit normalan onda
<dzl-r> pise da je do wireless drivera i da je to rjesenje
<dzl-r> gl
<alice> ok. hvala ti puno :) 
<alice> meni to već je na enabled
<dzl-r> hmm
<dzl-r> koji je to chipset uopce
<alice> e to ne znam... kojom komandom da to provjerim? 
<dzl-r> lspci 
<alice> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 105 (rev c4)
<alice> to?
<dzl-r> je
<dzl-r> mozda google nesto izbaci
<dzl-r> alice: probaj update-at sistem. kakve su temperature? mozda se nesto pregrijava pa freez-a?
<alice> misliš update na novu verziju ili? 
<dzl-r> nema nista na google-u, jedino ti preostaje metoda eliminacije :)
<dzl-r> da
<alice> ok vidit ću još oće mi na forumu šta reć pa ako ne bude druge to 
<dzl-r> update-aj na 12.10
<alice> ok. nadam se da ce bar to pomoc
<ivoks> koliko god cudno bilo...
<ivoks> Need to get 41.9 MB of archives.
<ivoks> After this operation, 3,072 B disk space will be freed.
<ivoks> update nakon kojeg ti ostane vise prostora na disku :)
<dzl-r> svast :D
<ivoks> ah... ono sto sam odavno zelio raditi
<ivoks> nauciti proizvodjace hardvera kako napraviti ispravni .deb :)
<jelly-home> TO!
<jelly-home> ne samo napraviti .deb, napraviti i infrastrukturu da i onaj sljedeci bude ispravan
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-02
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> oink oink
<budz0r_> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> trj
<vileni> ode bitcoin na 100+
<dodobas> vileni: hoces kupiti...
<vileni> sad ne
<vileni> :)
<dodobas> da mi je MMike prodao RPi za 1BTC kad sam mu nudio... danas bi imao duplo...
<dodobas> eh...
<ivoks> nikad ne kupiti sony telefon
<ivoks> ne koriste mtp, ni ptp, ni storage, vec nesto svoje
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, da :)
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, kol'ko ih imas?
<dodobas> koliko trebas ?
<dodobas> http://www.naspberrypi.com/
<dodobas> fora
<vileni> a storage eksterni usb? vise mi se svidja cubieboard, ima sata barem :)
<dodobas> vileni: radi li cubieboard na baterije ? :)
<nixhr> jutar
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine 
<BotaniCar> sam vam vec rekao kak mi i centos i php ( tim redom ) idu na jaja ? 
<Mmike> jos malo pa ces spoznati mysql i onda cemo zajedno srat po istom :)
<BotaniCar> centos zato kaj moram za neke aplikacije enableati repoe, a ako su enableani, trgaju jedni druge
<BotaniCar> a php zato kaj moduli imaju herdkodirane krive dependencye i putanje 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mysql je drek, malo ga koristim i drek je 
<BotaniCar> sad sam pol sata uvjeravao mcrypt modul da mu treba mcrypt.so , defaultno mu u konfiguraciji pise da loada modules.so, a installer instalira mcrypt.so .. 
<BotaniCar> zakaj bas meni ?
<BotaniCar> naravno, poslijedica tog drkanja je da mi je helpdesk bil pol vure offline .. 
<Mmike> mrzin djecje rodjendane
<Mmike> to je samo izgovor za starce da se dobro napiju i nazdru
<ivoks> sieve je zakon.
<Mmike> meni httperf puno bolji
<ivoks> rekoh sieve, ne siege
<Mmike> sieve radi umjetan load kakav nikad neces imati u praksi
 * Mmike cita
<Mmike> i ne vjeruje
<Mmike> mora da smo u transcendentalno varijabilnim prostorima lisenim bariona
<Mmike> da, sieve je zakon :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: od kad ti mrzis ikakve razloge da se jede i pije ? :D
<BotaniCar> aha, od kad si se osvijestio da uskoro nema toga za tebe :) 
<BotaniCar> Kuzim :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> neg nisam dobro :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: vise niti u trenirku ne stane... gace je davno prestao nositi :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ahh, ocemo upisati aikido ili neki drugi istocnjacki kurac i nauciti se samodisciplini ? Ti s hranom/picem  imas iste probleme kao ja s marihuanom, nikad dosta :) 
<BotaniCar> dodobas: pomozi coeku, ne jebi ! Treba ici s njim i krasti mu iz tanjura ! 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: lik jede manje od mene.... :)
<BotaniCar> svejedno, ako mu se prima, treba mu krast iz tanjura :) 
<BotaniCar> kad ga se vec nemre natjerat na jogging :)
<dodobas> jogging.... uh...
<dodobas> pa kupio je bicikl prije 5godina...
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> dragi suborci
<BotaniCar> ima tko preporuku za leser/LED ( LED ako moze) mrezni printer za SMB ( ~100 stranica mjesecno) ? Bilo bi zgodno da linux zna s njim, ali nije nuzno 
<BotaniCar> *laser
<nixhr> botanicar
<nixhr> si naso kaj od printera?
<BotaniCar> nisam jos ni gledao (delam nekaj drugo), samo sam pitao tu, poslije cu 
<BotaniCar> Naime, kaj je , pred N vremena smo uzeli OKi printere jer su imali novu tehnologiju za ispis, medjutoa softverska podrska im nije najblistavija, pa .. 
<nixhr> mda, a kaj bas trebas mrezni printer ili moze i usb pa bi ga zashero?
<obruT> jebemti mysql
<obruT> Mmike ! :)
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> Mmike: ako imam tablicu kreiranu s   create table foo ( bar int, baz ....,  foreign key (pero) references perinatablica(id)...
<obruT> kak obrisem taj jebeni foreign key constraint ?
<obruT> googlam po netu i svi pricaju da treba po "nazivu constrainta"
<obruT> kak ja znam kak se zove constraint ? :)
<BotaniCar> nixhr: mrezni, imam ljude na 5 mjesta koji rade i preko vikenda itd, a povremeno bi i printali, pa mi je bed ( struja ovoono) da moram i PC koji bi glumio print server imati upaljen
<obruT> Mmike: nevermind, uspio nekak :P
<obruT> hvala svejedno :)
<Mmike> obruT, kaj ti veli 'show create table'
<Mmike> btw, ak nije innodb FKjevi ne znace nista
<Mmike> a ak nije innodb onda prebaci u innodb obavezno
<dodobas> but but... onda je SPORO
<BotaniCar> sporo je izmisljotina ljudi koji su tak stari da se boje da bu smrt dosla k njima prije nego narucena pizza 
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, sporije od myisama, da
<SilverSpace> jurto 
<dodobas> jogurt
<SilverSpace> tocno u podne
<BotaniCar> imas jos vremena :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> proslo podne
<Mmike> missed that one! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imas za oko 1500 kuna HPove lasere
<Mmike> cak i 1200
<Mmike> a ak je 100 strana mjesecno mozda ti se i inkdzet isplati
<BotaniCar> Mmike: di, si probao kad spojiti kojeg ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da, vise puta
<Mmike> imam doma HP (inkjet, doduse)
<Mmike> radi k'o vurica
<BotaniCar> Mmike: necem inkdzet
<Mmike> i out of the box
<Mmike> doduse, na KDEu malo drkanja da skener proradi, al' printer nema blema
<Mmike> mrezni
<BotaniCar> ocu da je mrezni a ne usb, ocu da je laser/led, ocu da radi :) 
<BotaniCar> i, NECU combo naprave 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> djes weashmauinamanasha ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: mislim da ti neznas sto hoces :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, bilo koiji HP
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: mislim da ti se procesor potrgao :) Naveo sam previse kriterija za nekog tko ne zna sto hoce :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a Brother ? Na #hardware i #linux mi ih nahvalili
<Mmike> no expereience
<SilverSpace> lol sad vec primaju donacije i u bitcoin 
 * Mmike je spoznao da je danas utorak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tesko je to bilo spoznati u podne :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> mislio sam da je ponedjeljak
<Mmike> tak super kad dodje praznik i onda ga koristis :)
<SilverSpace> jesi ti jucer radio 
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> prvi put od kad radim za ove nisam radio na praznik
<BotaniCar> eee, trebao si, placa je dobra stvar, placa za rad praznikom jos bolja :)
<Mmike> kao da sam mogao birati  :)
<SilverSpace> i tako zavrsila sezona WD
<dodobas> eto ga na...
<dodobas> http://www.businessinsider.com/european-march-pmis-indicate-deep-recession-and-crisis-worse-than-cyprus-2013-4
<pkiller> a
<obruT> jel zna tko koliko su sad browseri html5 kompatibilni ? :) jel ima smisla radit web koji ima html5 only tagove ?
<dodobas> obruT: ciljana publika ?
<obruT> svi koje zanima planinarstvo/alpinizam :)
<obruT> ma radi se redesign jednog sajta pa sad treba odlucit u kojem smjeru ici
<dodobas> obruT: 2. sto mislis da ces postici ako napravis html5 only site ?
<dodobas> tj. zasto je to presudno
<BotaniCar> ako imas html5 site , a nisi implementirao i 3d mogucnosti, papak si :)
<dodobas> u novu 'NoticeTheSmell' ekstenziju
<BotaniCar> !!
<obruT> dodobas: ne mislim postici nista posebno, cisto me zanima
<obruT> ne patim na nove fore, cisto me zanima kak browseri stoje s tim
<BotaniCar> a skini po komad novih browsera i probaj html5 youtube zavrtit, ako radi - radi
<dodobas> obruT: ali zbilja... HTML5 je otisao u toliko smjerova... da ces se vrlo vjerojatno dotaknuti barem necega
<dodobas> BotaniCar: eh... to je samo video extension :)
<BotaniCar> dje ces bitnije danasnjem surferu :) I, kaj nije cijeli site u 5ici napravljen ? 
<dodobas> ali ako ekipa ima internet explorercice na celeron 2Ghz, windows xp.... i ako BAS BAS moras i njih zadovoljiti
<BotaniCar> kakav windows XP , to ni Tvorac vise ne podrzava :9
<dodobas> onda ti je bolje podesiti Content-Type: text :)
<dodobas> pa im simuliraj BBSove i slicno
<BotaniCar> simuliraj im da nema interneta :9
<dodobas> obruT: html5 kompatibilnost rjesavas tako da iskoristis neke postojece projekte koji sve to vec imaju implementirano
<dodobas> tipa twitter bootstrap, oko dizajna
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4rsEjsomFI
<datase`> ivoks: Title: Nebula One, Views: 88, Rating: 100.0%
<dodobas> ili onaj popcorn.js ako ti bas treba video/audio
<ivoks> decki su se potrudili za video :)
<obruT> dodobas: upravo zbog toga razmisljamo jer jedan recimo bitan covjek forsa bootstrap
<obruT> dodobas: upravo se igram s bootstrapom
<dodobas> ja se ne bavim s dizajnom.... UX jos nekako, ali UI nikako
<obruT> jebiga, ja se ne bavim dizajnom kreativno, ali kad netko kaze ovakav menu, ove boje, onda iskemijam nesto... ali da sam smislim kak da nesto izgleda, bolje ne :)
<dodobas> to nikako...
<obruT> ima par web aplikacija koje sam radio za customer care, svi su "odusevljeni" dizajnom :)
<Mmike> daj da vidimo :)
<dodobas> ako hoces da na klik, aplikacija promijeni djetetu pelene... nema problema
<Mmike> maka skrinsote :)
<dodobas> samo nemoj ocekivati da 'izmislim' kako ce taj gumb izledati...
<dodobas> ne bavim se umjetnoscu :)
<obruT> pa da... jel sajt funkcionalan ? je ? dovidjenja :)
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/QfaF8Js.jpg
<pkiller> u cemo to radite decki u php-u ili neka egzotika? :)
<dodobas> php je egzotinka, danas... 
<Mmike> dodobas, nazalost, php je mainstream jos uvijek
<obruT> pkiller: ovaj konkretni sajt je php
<dodobas> ne znam... treba naci neku usporedbu.... koliko je novih sajtova u PHPu vs... bilo sto ostalo...
<pkiller> ja ništa neznam, ja samo editiram tu i tamo malo koda, ali da sam napisao, nisam :)
<obruT> hosting provideri kod kojih je doticni smjesten nemaju bas neki izbor platformi :P
<pkiller> ja sam naletio na neki odlican hosting, a ako si bio u pocetku (kao ja) imas neograniceni besplatni bandwidth :) digitalocean
<dodobas> nekad se to zvalo hosting provider... danas IaaS, PaaS, ... 
<pkiller> ma ja vise nista bez virtual servera... bez potpune kontrole i dnevnih backupova cijelog servera, necu nista ni pocinjat :)
<pkiller> a stvarno je i postalo jeftino u zadnjih par godina
<dodobas> zadnji uspjesan projekt na PHPju... je Facebook... :)
<pkiller> nego ja trazim nekoga tko bi mi mogao neku temu napraviti za neki php projekt koji ima odlicnu dokumentaciju, za onoga tko zna php :)
<dodobas> eh da si rekao python...
<pkiller> a za phyton bi mi trebalo spojiti tu stranicu i supybot (plugin u pythonu) :)
<pkiller> ako treba nesto novo izmislit mene pitajte, ali ne pitajte me kako treba to napravit :)
<pkiller> e da inace bitcoin je preko 100 dolara... strasno... prije 2-3 godine je bio 2 kad sam to poceo pratit
<pkiller> dodobas: jesi radio sa supybotom ikad?
<dodobas> nope, pretpostavljam da je to neki IRC bot
<pkiller> da
<pkiller> ako ti ovo ima smisla... http://supybot.fr.cr/doc/develop/index.html
<pkiller> ... onda imam posao za tebe :P
<dodobas> treba ti neki plugin ?
<pkiller> da
<dodobas> super, javim ti se kad ti procitam misli...
<pkiller> aha ... :) plugin bi se trebao spajati na bazu od stranice (mysql) i biti u mogućnosti prikazivati bodove usera, i te bodove bi trebao admin moći manipulirati.
<pkiller> dodavati, oduzimati, prebacivati sa jednog usera na drugi.
<dodobas> podrzava li hosting pokretanje python skripti i ima li dostupan mysqldb modul za python ?
<pkiller> to je do sada bilo nemoguće jer taj engine za q2a koji sam prije ima, izračunavao svaki put ponovo bodove kad bi bila neka promijena, ali sada ima jos jedan dio di možeš manualno dodavati ili oduzimati bodove
<pkiller> ima Å¡to god ti treba virtual server, debian 6, ja sam root ;)
<pkiller> prije 2 godine kad sam to htio realizirat pirao sam baš ovog developera koji sada vodi taj projekt (ProgVal) da mi napravi, ali nije bilo moguce...
<pkiller> inace to je za jedan moj neprofitni projekt http://www.pcmozak.com ima još dosta posla ali koliko vremena imam još i super napreduje :)
<dodobas> :)
<pkiller> stavio sam bitcoin reklame, da malo ljude osvijestim da BitCoin postoji... jer zarade doslovno nema :)
<pkiller> dodobas: i sta mislis, bi mogao napravit nesto sa tim?
<dodobas> pa mogu ti pokazati kako nesto napraviti... :)
<dodobas> nisam siguran da me mozes platiti 0.5BTC na sat
<Mmike> dodobas, kao je ikoja mjera, 95% novih pr0n sajtova je u PHPu
<dodobas> Mmike: razvijeni iz 0
<dodobas> ili se temelje na postojecem kodu
<dodobas> tipa... openpornsite ili nesto takvog :)
<pkiller> openpornsite lol
<Mmike> dodobas, vecina ih je razvijena od 0
<Mmike> doduse
<pkiller> dodobas: smanji malo satnicu... ovaj developer me pitao 7$ a nije iz kine nego francuske :)
<Mmike> ovi sad masocvno prelaze na postgres
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet dal' to znaci i django
<Mmike> jer cim je django odmah je postgres
<dodobas> zasto :)
<dodobas> jer php ne radi dobro s postgres-om ?
<BotaniCar> pkiller: gledam naslove pitanja .. pusti taj projekt da umre prirodnom smrcu, pliz !!!!
<BotaniCar> "kako izbrisat windowse viška??"
<BotaniCar> "nije me bilo na fb pokusam da se ulogujem ali mi trazi kod sa tel koji nemam a ne salje mi novi,hitno mi je da saznam"
<BotaniCar> "Nezeli Se Pokrenut Laptop" 
<BotaniCar> samo ... ugasi domenu 
<weshmashian> burn it with fire!
<BotaniCar> burn it with megatons of anything ! :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ma to su random dictionary generated pitanja :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: nije izmisljen TAKAV randomness algoritam :)
<pkiller> a sta da ja radim kad hrvatski narod samo visi na facebooku... 
<BotaniCar> Napisali smo ti :) Ugasi domenu, spali server vatrom :)
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, mi smo empirijski dokaz da sjedi i na IRCu :)
<weshmashian> samo domenu, steta server zapalit :)
<dodobas> mi smo empirija.... :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: nema tog data scrubbera koji ce ocistiti diskove kompromitirane .. ovim :) 
<BotaniCar> JOJ , zakaj i irc nema like ! 
<pkiller> ma razmisljao sam da ga ugasim, ali jos to stigne zaživit, pogotovo kad počnu neki normalni klinci :)
<weshmashian> normalni klinci? mislis "hocu internet v2"? :)
<pkiller> ...najebo sam...
<pkiller> :)
<BotaniCar> stari moj, ovo moze samo na gore pochi :) 
<pkiller> ja sam se spojio na carnet irc cim sam dobio dial up... 
<BotaniCar> ugasi to dok se nije prosirilo u cloud :) 
<pkiller> a ovi osim facebooka i youtubea neznaju ni jednu internet stranicu :)
<weshmashian> treba dic irc dial-in server :D
<pkiller> a vidis i ubuntu-hr koliko ima ljudi iz cijele hrvatske...
<pkiller> ...na ircu :)
<BotaniCar> http://imgur.com/gallery/XBWkk
<pkiller> prije 5 godina sam ja objasnjavao sysadminima iz lokalnih velikih firmi da ja vrtim na jednom serveru 2 virtualna preko xena, jer je svatko htio svoj server za svoju aplikaciju. :)
<BotaniCar> ERROR: not related to Star Wars or F1
<pkiller> bogami cudno su me gledali, a kad sam im rekao da imam i linux firewall :)
<BotaniCar> prije 5 godina bi te na to i ja pogledao iskosa :) Danas se samo nasmijem :) 
<pkiller> a danas se vrti 20 virtualki na jednom serveru :)
<BotaniCar> moji se serveri zagrcnu i ako 2 virtualke opteretim, jel to znaci da su phaseshiftani 5 godina unatrag ? :)
<pkiller> mozda i vise :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/35004_10201085418715717_710092388_n.jpg
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to samo znaci da koristis hyperv :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks:  :)))))
<ivoks> isssati
<ivoks> pojavio se bug zbog kojeg ne mogu koristiti compiz i nvidia driver u *development* verziji ubuntua
<ivoks> i sad koristim icewm
<ivoks> opet navikavanje na drugacije sucelje... :/
<ivoks> drugaciji shortcuti
<ivoks> vise koristim misa
<BotaniCar> ajde, ako prezivis unity, prezivis i promjenu :)
<Mmike> http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/03/27/208215/most-it-admins-have-considered-quitting-due-to-stress
<ivoks> pa to nije novost
<Mmike> pogledajte prva dva komentara :)
<ivoks> zato sam i krenuo u turizam :)
<ivoks> As an software engineer(and thus not an IT admin), IT admins have it much worse than most middle class office workers. They get shit on over the smallest thing, and are the only IT employees who are expected to deliver within minutes of being asked. I don't think it's a stretch to say their stress levels might be higher than yours.
<BotaniCar> Osim ako ne radis u drzavnom ITu
<ivoks> nije ni softver inzenjerima nista bolje
<ivoks> ja sam u canonicalu presao u dio u kojem se radi razvoj
<ivoks> i imas klijenta koji digne paniku u petak ujutro da funkcionalnost koju on zeli, a ne postoji, mora imati do ponedjeljka
<ivoks> i tak je prosao moj uskrs
<ivoks> programiranje...
<ivoks> a kako sam se u petak napio, nisam bas previse mogao napraviti u subotu :)
<Mmike> sto su pretpostavke?
<Mmike> majke svih zajeba!
<Mmike> sto dobar programer radi? NE PRETPOSTAVLJA!
<Mmike> sto pocetnik radi? pretpostavlja pun kufer stvari.
<BotaniCar> Jel, kak ti radis planiranje neceg sto ides napraviti, a nitko prije nije ? ne pretpostavljas nista ? :) 
<ivoks> o kakavih je sad pretpostavkama rijec?
<ivoks> kakvim
<BotaniCar> pretpostavljam da se mmiketu flejma, pa trazi zrtvu :)
<Mmike> konkretno, filenametovi se zovu: auth20120501, cron20130105 syslog20130501
<ivoks> a joj... koji je to amater osmislio...
<ivoks> 20120501-auth bi bilo bolje
<pkiller> ja sam u turizmu vec 5 godina... mogu ti reci da je puno lakse nego biti Sysadmin
<Mmike> i sad lik pretpostavi - ok, uzmem od prvog num znaka 4 znamenke, to je godina
<Mmike> ivoks, irelevatno za ovaj slucaj
<Mmike> bitno da lik nije pretpostavio da se file moze zvat i: local420120505
<Mmike> ivoks, u biti je dobro da se ovak zovu fileovi jer ih lakse nadjes na istom mjestu
<ivoks> velim, kad je amater slozio shemu imena fajlova
<ivoks> naravno, ovisi o tome sto zelis
<Mmike> mislim da to ima neki historijski pomak
<Mmike> zasto je tako
<ivoks> zelis li imati logove po abecedi ili po vremenu
<Mmike> al' eto, zgodna primjer kako je - pretpostavka majka svih zajeba
<ivoks> ako pitas mene, po vremenu
<Mmike> pises kod koji komunicira s 'tamo necim drugim'
<pkiller> ako pitas mene po folderima :)
<Mmike> napravis tako da 'to nesto drugo' nemre sjebat tvoj servis
<Mmike> a ne da kad ovaj tamo napravi zajeb (brejkne specku) da se tebi sve srusi
<Mmike> ako vec pretpostavljas - pretpostavi da ce onaj tamo zajebat
<BotaniCar> Ovo si iznad radnog mjesta ljepim: http://i.imgur.com/k6nawAi.jpg
<SilverSpace> kako pada bijelo govno
<Vlado9A3CY> kako?
<Vlado9A3CY> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> oink oink
<SilverSpace> kisi kisi
<dodobas> pa hebate... za 10 dana u petak 12tog..  maks temperatura 8 stepeni... min 2
<dodobas> April avg max 16°  avg min 8° 
<dodobas> koja je kvaka kod slanja poste 'preporuceno s povratnicom'
<Vlado9A3CY>  ln
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-03
<dodobas> oink oink
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> nj
<dodobas> Mmike: sreco... :)
<Mmike> reci mishichu
<ivoks> zvali me iz rba
<ivoks> jel bi ja presao na smartcard umjesto tokena
<ivoks> jel vam web aplikacija radi na linuxu? ne
<ivoks> onda ne
<dodobas> mora ispravljati clanak... zbilja nemam volje... treba vama pomoc oko necega ? :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> zadao sam si zadatak
<ivoks> i volio bi cuti ideje...
<ivoks> imas dva hosta (libvirt/kvm)
<ivoks> i na jednom se vrti VM
<ivoks> svaki od tih hosteva ima dva NICa
<ivoks> jedan nic (eht1) je u bridge nacinu i na njemu vm ima svoju privatnu adresu
<ivoks> drugi nic je vanjski promet i tu postoji jedna IP adresa na kojoj je NAT 1-1 na privatnu adresu od VM-a
<ivoks> e sad...
<ivoks> VM se live-migrira na drugi host
<ivoks> njegova privatna adresa se migrira na bridge na drugom hostu
<ivoks> NAT adresa se migrira na drugi host
<ivoks> NAT iptables pravila se isto migriraju
<ivoks> medjutim... VM ima upisan gateway koji pokazuje na IP adresu od prvog hosta
<ivoks> kako to rijesiti? :)
<ivoks> (nemas pristup VM-u)
<Mmike> ugasis sve
<Mmike> nemas struje - nemas problema
<dodobas> dedicated switch ? :)
<ivoks> idealno, ja bi NAT-anje stavio na switch, ali to nije rjesenje problema
<ivoks> to je workaround
<ivoks> ja to zelim rijesiti na linuxu
<ivoks> mislim da sa ebtables mogu prerutati pakete iz vm-a na drugi host i obrnuto
<ivoks> dakako, tu jos treba ubaciti i conntrack tablicu kako statefull firewall ne bi odsjekao postojece konekcije
<dodobas> dakle imas problem :)
<ivoks> imam da... :)
<dodobas> jesi vidio docker.io ?
<dodobas> doduse... to je wrapper za lxc
<ivoks> da, to me ne zanima za sad :)
<ivoks> aufs?
<ivoks> uh....
<ivoks> to sam koristio na jednom projektu
<dodobas> lose ?
<dodobas> oni to koriste zbog COW-a, koliko sam skuzio
<ivoks> pokusavam se sjetiti jesmo li imali s tim problema ili s jednim drugim
<ivoks> da, mislim da je to bilo to...
<ivoks> aufs
<ivoks> da, nestabilan je bio pa smo ga izbacili
<Mmike> covjek iznad mene
<Mmike> ili ispod mene
<Mmike> ili oko mene
<Mmike> preuredjuje stan
<Mmike> :/
<dodobas> heeh
<BotaniCar> jutro, junacine
<Mmike> lik ima neki mini cekic
<Mmike> i klese
<Mmike> valjda radi statuu bogorodice kako se kupa u mlijeku
<Mmike> sad izradjuje mlijecni mlaz
<BotaniCar> "mlijecni mlaz" :) milina :) 
<dodobas> to je sigurno neki termin u industriji :)
<Mmike> "Vaša domena ubuntu.hr je istekla 09.03.2013 i više nije aktivna. Potrebno ju je produžiti kako bi nastavila funkcionirati."
<ivoks> e mario mario
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> samo sto jesam to produzio onda :)
<Mmike> Domena je registrirana do: 03.04.2014.
<Mmike> Eto, potvrdili smo.
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> sto joj je postavljeno za dns?
<ivoks> prebacit cemo dns na moje servere
<Mmike> nivas
<Mmike> mah, ne trudi se
<Mmike> vidjet cemo u lipnju :)
<ivoks> aj prebaci to na ns1.init.hr i ns2.init.hr
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> etoga
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> sad ce biti i mx zapis :)
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> nemoj
<Mmike> bolje da je ovak kak je
<Mmike> pocet ce samo i tamo spamat
<Mmike> ma, u biti
<Mmike> deri :)
<ivoks> ne trkeljaj :)
<BotaniCar> To si rekao kao da se spam ne odbija automagicno od ivoksovih servera :) 
<Mmike> ne trkeljam, opet radis na ho ruk stvari bez dogovora i suglasnosti uprave! :)
<dodobas> treba pitati precednika :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to je server od udruge, ne moj
<BotaniCar> Kapa k'o i sheshir
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> di nam je predsjednik?
<Mmike> crko mu iskon
<dodobas> dao otkaz :)
<dodobas> ili dobio... ne znam... :)
<Mmike> ivoks, brijem da nema smisla ubuntu.hr koristiti kad ce i tako za par mjeseci nestati - ako do sad to nismo trosili, cemu sad?
<BotaniCar> zakaj ce ubuntu.hr nestati ? :D
<dodobas> oblio ga mlijecni mlaz
<BotaniCar> kaj se ivoks izvukao s mjesta precjednika ? Iha ! Stvar ide nizbrdo, sad ce sve fakat biti comunity driven :) 
<Mmike> mlijecni mlad
<Mmike> mlaz
<Mmike> dodje mi da odem gore liku i pitam ga jel' za rakijicu
<Mmike> dve
<Mmike> tri
<Mmike> pa nek zaspi, srcanu mu opmnu
<Mmike> opnu
<BotaniCar> Zakaj to ne napravis, fakat, mozda uberes i kakvo znanje klesarstva 
<Mmike> indeed
<Mmike> BotaniCar, je'l ima kayako neke 'best organizational practices' i tako to?
<BotaniCar> Ne, iznenadjuju te u hodu, kad nekaj pitas podrsku, pa oni vele "mi smo smislili da svi to rade ovak i ovak, pa nismo nikaj napisali" :) True story
<ivoks> raspao mi se token
<Mmike> rbaovski?
<Mmike> i meni isto pred jedno godinu i sitno - dobio sam novi free of charge
<Mmike> uz duzno vrbovanje da predjem na USB, naravno :)
<Mmike> sad su vec super, samo kazes 'linux?', a oni kazu 'aha, mac i slicni'
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> poo warning: http://i.imgur.com/hET3SEa.jpg
<ivoks> ma zalijepio sam ga
<Mmike> SOFT KITTI WARM KITTY LITTLE BALL OF FUR
<BotaniCar> Mmike: http://i.imgur.com/Icb48PJ.gif << beware 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, bio sam u nedjelju na rodjendanu djecjem
<Mmike> vrlo znakovito je bilo
<BotaniCar> uff
<BotaniCar> si se jako nalijal ? 
<Mmike> bilo je jedno 10 klinaca
<dodobas> 'OMG, what have I done' (tm) ?
<Mmike> jedan od godinu i sitno, taman se trudi prohodati, sestricnina kci od 2 godine (slavljenica), buraz i sestra od 3 i pol, jos neki brat i sestra od 4 i 6 i dvoje od 8 (tak nekak sveskup)
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> ovi od 8, koji su to mracni azdajski probisvjesti
<Mmike> samo sranja rade
<Mmike> tjeraju nejaku djecu i mame u ocaj
<Mmike> ja sam bio u 'sad dads' dijelu - tamo se gemistalo i pila piva i svi su imali neke tuzne face :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ? ja sam bas vesel kaj imam klinca, uvijek sam mislio da je imati hobije i mogucnost da ne budes stalno na oprezu - precijenjeno :) 
<BotaniCar> "Security as a service" .. fakat su pretjerali 
<ivoks> moj.vip.hr koji fail
<ivoks> ulogiras se preko otp
<ivoks> i promijenis si lozinku
<ivoks> ali nigdje ne mozes saznati koji ti je username
<ivoks> 25mb u inozemstu = 200kn
<ivoks> ma daj... :)
<vileni> to je jos super
<vileni> kod nas je lik za 200mb platio 13k
<jelly> BotaniCar: "Sokol Marić"?
<BotaniCar> jelly: :) 
<Mmike> http://play0ad.com/alpha-13-magadha/
<Mmike> ivoks, instaliraj si onu vipovu android aplikaciju
<ivoks> jesam
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3PszMaZ5Ipk#!
<datase`> SilverSpace: Title: Azulejos, Views: 1276970, Rating: %
<BotaniCar> cudan rejting
<SilverSpace> Ocjene su onemogućene za ovaj videozapis.
<Mmike>  http://www.slovenianseo.com/
<Mmike> potpuno krivi l ink
<Mmike> http://lnkd.in/HM2kAS
<Mmike> taj!
<Mmike> budz0r, jel' se javio onaj zoran nazad sto?
<dzl-r> http://www.buzzhunt.co.uk/wp-content/2013/03/how-to-eat-infinite-chocolate.gif
<dzl-r> :P
<obruT> jel zna netko nekog admina iz "adriatic medie" ?
<jelly> obruT: #define admina
<BotaniCar> Ma , to su ti oni sto samo sjede i nesto tipkaju 
<budz0r> Mmike: nije
<budz0r> Mmike: predao sam ga bogneru
<budz0r> ne znam jel bogner komunicirao s njime
<obruT> jelly: pa ono, netko tko moze pogledati tko se ulogiravao na odredjeni mail, a i po potrebi uskociti u pomoc pri rjesavanju nekog problema
<obruT> naime, netko tko ima mail tamo radi sranja s tudjim accountima
<Mmike> budz0r, ack
<Mmike> obruT, daj vise socnih detalja :)
<obruT> ma frendici je netko uletio ne znam di, na komp valjda, napravio neke mail forwarde, a takodjer i uletio na FB account, izmijenio password, a za kontakt e-mail adresu stavio jednu s .net.hr
<obruT> i naravno, radi joj sranja na facebook accountu
<obruT> a ova nit se moze ulogirat, nit moze napraviti password recovery jer recovery mailovi zavrse na tom @net.hr mailu
<obruT> pa ono, bilo bi lijepo probat saznat otkud se spaja korisnik doticnog mail accounta i po mogucnosti nekak pomoci da se docepa recovery maila da dodje do svog accounta
<SilverSpace> sranje
<Mmike> neat :)
<ivoks> zato google verifikaciju radi preko mobitela
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Sto je isto drek, ali manji 
<ivoks> je drek je...
<ivoks> to se sve radi drugacije
<ivoks> two-auth
<ivoks> username, password i onda jos kombinaciju iz tokena
<ivoks> koji je na mobitelu
<ivoks> ili uredjaj spojen na racunalo
<SilverSpace> hebes fb
<BotaniCar> I onda najednom nemas korisnika jer se nikom ne da zajebavati s tvojim servisom .. kuzim ja gugl 
<SilverSpace> fakat da mi netko preuzme mail popizdio bi 
<BotaniCar> Ja bi mu se zahvalio .. 
<BotaniCar> iduce cemu se molim je da mi netko preuzme stambeni kredit :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> obruT: nema neke pameti, ili pisati na freemail -at- portal.net.hr ili podici tuzbu protiv nepoznatog pocinitelja
<BotaniCar> podici tuzbu protiv NN-a !!!
<obruT> jelly: rekao sam frendici da posalje mail na doticnu adresu pa nek vidi da li mogu pomoci
<jelly> pa nek se policija bavi pribavljanjem podataka
<dzl-r> kaj se oni stvarno bave time
<dzl-r> :D
<BotaniCar> dzl-r: ne znam kak ti, ja protiv policijske operative u stvari nemam kaj reci , protiv zakona da, sali protiv operativaca kaj ga provode ne
<jelly> dzl-r: ne, nego samo oni uz papir imaju mogucnost uopce dobiti neke logove
<dzl-r> to me zanimalo jelly
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> o0o0o weshmashian
<Mmike> kaksamseugrizojebemtisvesveto
<BotaniCar> EJ ! Nemoras odma u Sesvete ako se ugrizes :) 
<Mmike> kak klizista u sesvetama?
<BotaniCar> Pa, nije nemoguce, nije da to sve prije nije bila mocvara 
<jelly> klizi sta?
<BotaniCar> Danas se svi doticu sesveta ; sad mi kopma uleti s "kakve su to sjeverno sesvetske prijetnje atomskom pivom?"
<BotaniCar> Sesvete => Koreja ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: mozda http://www.soundset.hr/vijesti/zagreb-i-okolica/vise-od-50-klizista-diljem-grada-losa-vijest-je-da-oborine-nece-tako-skoro-prestati
<jelly> nisam znao da sesvete uopce imaju pivske capabilityje
<BotaniCar> Imaju, sposobnost unistavanja pive, a ako je utakmica, i ambalaze 
<BotaniCar> za proizvodnju (icega) nema kapaciteta (ni volje)
<jelly> sadnja posebnih vrsta raslinja jako dubokog korijenja # konoplja
<jelly> po bregima treba svuda posadit
<BotaniCar> Now now, mislim da je i spominjanje svete biljke indicija da te ljubomorni policajci pretresu :) 
<BotaniCar> Joj, kaj bi ja plantazu zasadil, da legaliziraju maricu, sutra bi po tekmama hodal k'o oni kaj prodaju kokice :) 
<jelly> mislim, strogo radi ocuvanja statike jeli
<BotaniCar> jeli :) 
<dodobas> pa ima punk vrsti konoplji... samo su neke 'pozitivne'
<BotaniCar> dodobas: neces u ovim cemernim vremenima negativnu konoplju saditi :) 
<dodobas> a hocu ako ce mi kucu spasi
<dodobas> *spasit
<jelly> http://maxogden.com/kindleberry-wireless.html Nagradno pitanje: kad se zbroji cijena svih komponenti, je li jeftinije kupiti laptop i dodatnu bateriju
<BotaniCar> u svakom slucaju je bogatije mogucnostima ako imas laptop i bateriju, ova igrackica mi je .. meh
<BotaniCar> jedino primamljivo mi je kindle-ekran
<Mmike> e, onaj gnu parallel
<Mmike> pa kak ga natjerat da pokrene 10 komandi istovremeno
<dodobas> sudo ?
<Mmike> jebo parallel
<Mmike> xargs
<Mmike> echo {1.10000} | xargs -n1 -P100 ./mojaNekaSkripta
<Mmike> i eto ih, 100 u paraleli
<Mmike> erm, echo {1..10000}
<jelly> bijeli ekran i 8+ sati ssh-rada je zgodno, pogotovo ak se da natjerati na 24+ sati
<ivoks> jel zna netko ebtables?
<Mmike> <- nema pojma
<Mmike> quick one: kako izracunati prosjek svih floatova u nekom txt fileu, jedan ispod drugog?
<jelly> awkom!
<jelly> nema na cemu.
<ivoks> a zna netko iptables?
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, a to bi znali nekako vec
<Mmike> jelly, fakat :)
<Mmike> glupan
<jelly> kaj ce ti iptables, kupi cisco pa ce sve raditi
 * jelly hides
<Mmike> to je istina
<Mmike> cisco, oracle, microsoft
<Mmike> to sve samo radi
<Mmike> ne moras nist, sam kliknes tu i tamo
 * Mmike je eto oracle na macku instalirao
<ivoks> ok... da promijenim pitanje...
<ivoks> dakle... stroj salje 'who-has' arp request da sazna mac odredjene ip adrese
<ivoks> kako da mu ja odgovorim na to, iako ja nemam tu adresu
<ivoks> recimo da zelim lagati da ja imam taj ip i da se meni obrati
<ivoks> probao sam rucno sloziti arp na stroju, ali to nije dovoljno
<jelly> al, sto se treba desiti kad se tebi obrati?
<ivoks> pa dakle...
<ivoks> imam vm na stroju koji ima upisan router 1.2.3.4
<ivoks> medjutim, od tog ip-a ni traga ni glasa nigdje na mrezi
<ivoks> umjesto da ulazim u vm i mijenjam ruter, ja bi htio fejkati da ja imam 1.2.3.4
<ivoks> s time da na stoju ne zelim podignuti ip
<jelly> ok, izmisli tun iface za bacit, postavi mu tu ip adresu, dodaj ga u bridge
<jelly> zasto ne zelis podignuti ip
<ivoks> jer taj ip u biti postoji na mrezi :)
<jelly> kak je onda "ni traga ni glasa"
<ivoks> pa za vm, on ne moze do njega
<ivoks> ono... arp poisoning
<ivoks> hah...
<ivoks> imam ga!
<ivoks> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_nonlocal_bind
<ivoks> arping -I br169 -U 10.0.1.4
<ivoks> ne pokriva sve, ali bar znam sto mi je ciniti
<ivoks> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks_Ultrabooks/X201E/#specifications
<ivoks> Operating System
<ivoks> Ubuntu :)
<dodobas> smece... malo meorije, nikakav glossy ekran
<dodobas> fuj...
 * Mmike ce kupit sestri ovih dana laptop
<Mmike> sa win8
<Mmike> i touch displayem
<Mmike> ivoks, pa to je taj!
<Mmike> 2800 kuna dodje
<Mmike> di si nasao sa ubuntuom?
<ivoks> oh lol
<ivoks> 16:26:54.558179 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 10.0.1.4 tell 10.0.1.3, length 28
<ivoks> 16:26:54.558215 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Reply 10.0.1.5 is-at fa:16:3e:15:74:f1, length 28
<ivoks> 16:26:55.558194 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Request who-has 10.0.1.4 tell 10.0.1.3, length 28
<ivoks> 16:26:55.558230 ARP, Ethernet (len 6), IPv4 (len 4), Reply 10.0.1.5 is-at fa:16:3e:15:74:f1, length 28
<ivoks> prcanje arpa
<jelly> lolwut
<ivoks> al, rijesio sam problem
<jelly> meni je zapravo najzanimljivije kak se rjesava migracija conntracka i otvorenih sessiona da to ne popuca
<jelly> i po mogucnosti da se ne pogubi puno paketa
<SilverSpace> HT počeo nuditi usluge putem optike
<SilverSpace> https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/paketi/opticki-paketi/paketi
<obruT> pederi monopolisticki :)
<jelly> hahah
<jelly> ne vidim nigdje provjeru dostupnosti
<obruT> smanjili su cijene adsl brzina, sad cak dolazim u napast uzet ovaj "do 10 Mbit/s"
<jelly> "uključeno je 250GB Internet prometa (zbrojeno u downloadu i uploadu)"
<jelly> notflat
<obruT> jelda, poprilicno pederski
<obruT> nema flata, a imas brzu optiku i to sa finim uploadom (u odnosu na ADSL, inace je to jad i bijeda od uploada za optiku)
<jelly> jedino dobro u tome je sto ce i ostali morati smanjiti cijene
<SilverSpace> kaj im znaci Od 5 Mbit/s do 10 Mbit/s
<obruT> SilverSpace: to znaci da ti mogu prodati taj paket za te pare, a da imas 5 Mbit/s brzinu
<SilverSpace> nadam se da ce moji povuci do ljeta optiku
<SilverSpace> obruT: a moze i 10 ako zica dopusta :=
<jelly> SilverSpace: zica moze 2-8Gbps, nije zica problem s optikom
<SilverSpace> jelly: gledam adsl
<SilverSpace> https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/internet/maxadsl/promet
<dodobas> yello
<dodobas> oh... odkada firefox im 'Pin tab'
<dzl-r> http://www.24sata.info/vijesti/bosna-i-hercegovina/banja-luka/143450-Banja-Luka-Gradska-uprava-kupila-200-flopi-disketa.html
<dzl-r> :D
<ivoks> ovaj koreanac fakat zeli ratovati
<EcoKeco> šta je negdje neka nova novost izašla a nisam ni vidio ?
<ivoks> ne znam sto si zadnje vidio
<EcoKeco> šta je nešto izjavio ?
<ivoks> ali ameri su ostavili pacificku flotu iako su vjezbe zavrsile
<ivoks> postavljaju raketnu zastitu na guam
<EcoKeco> da
<EcoKeco> svi se za nešto spremaju
<ivoks> a ovaj je vojsci dao naredjenje da koriste nuklearno oruzje
<ivoks> mislim, kreten ce samo pobiti vlastiti narod
<EcoKeco> Å¡ta koreanac im je dao nuklearno da koriste ?
<ivoks> i sto je najbolje, dam se kladiti da ameri nece koristiti nuklearno oruzje
<ivoks> da
<EcoKeco> pa di ovaj svijet ide
<EcoKeco> ...
<ivoks> ma bio sam tamo, to su ludjaci i na sjeveru i na jugu
<ivoks> slijepi sljedbenici
<Hrki> ma nece on nikog napast, neznam sta moze dobiti?
<Hrki> popusit ce sigurno
<EcoKeco> da
<EcoKeco> vjerujem ti
<ivoks> pa da, izgubit ce
<EcoKeco> ma ja mislim da bi koreanac pobijedio
<ivoks> ali to je svjevernoj koreji jedini castan izlaz iz govana u kojima se nalaze
<EcoKeco> jer ameri više nemaju pare i vojske na bacanje, sve su potrošili na ratove drugdje
<Hrki> ma neznam sta su se uopce dijelili, manihjaci jedni
<EcoKeco> luda ekipa..
<Hrki> jebo ih komunizam da ih jebo
<SilverSpace> posaljite im titu
<ivoks> ma ovaj blefira
<ivoks> a jug ih se boji
<Hrki> to i ja kazem, cisto da ameri trose milijarde na stit :D
<ivoks> iako bi ih zgazili u tri dana
<ivoks> ta jadna juzna koreja konstantno zivi u strahu
<ivoks> svuda je vojska
<Hrki> ma ja cisto sumnjam da ce ih ovi ikada napast...
<SilverSpace> ha nemoj sumljati 
<ivoks> to ti je tamo sve stoka bez mozga
<SilverSpace> svaki dan ih napadaju 
<ivoks> bas krasno
<ivoks> a ja bi trebao za 10 dana u portland
<Hrki> cuj, kad im drzava uci djecu
<Hrki> ima primjera takvih ljudi i kod nas :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> pa dovoljno je samo procitati komentara, uvijek isto, ovi nacionalisti seru, ovi po ovima, itd...
<Hrki> da smo veca zemlja mozda bi se i mi podijelili
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije sumlja nego sumnj
<Mmike> sumnjati, ne sumljat
<Hrki> heh :D
<Hrki> nemoj samo o gramatici :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sad si me naso hebati :)
<SilverSpace> Top of the Lake
 * Mmike ne jebe isti spol
<Mmike> iako nema nista protiv tih koji to rade
<Mmike> stovise
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> jednostavno, meni to ne radi eklektiku :)
<Hrki> citam taj novi kazneni zakon
<Hrki> i cudno je sve to napisano, ti nasi zakoni, totalno dvosmisleni
<Hrki> valjda su namjerno pisani da svatko ima pravo da se sudi
<SilverSpace> ne nego da se lopovi oslobode
<SilverSpace> dvostrukamjerila
<Hrki> da...
<Hrki> debilana
<Hrki> jedan sudac te oslobodi, a za isto dijelo pod istim okolnostima najebes kod drugog ...
<Hrki> glupost
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-04
<dodobas> oink oink
<dodobas> Mmike: http://mate-desktop.org/2013/04/02/mate-1-6-released/
<vileni> jutro
<jelly-home> *zijev*
<BotaniCar|2> Jutro, momcine
<EcoKeco> jutro
<Mmike> dodobas, ma jok. skupljam hrabrost, pa onda awesomevm.
<dodobas> Mmike: oh yeah... napravi to odmah...
<dodobas> hebala te hrabrost :P
<Mmike> da, nemrem, covjece :)
<Mmike> nije to sam tak k'o sto ti mislis :)
<Mmike> to k'o da si mi dao padobran i rekao - skoci, kaj seres, vidi koliki skacu 
<BotaniCar|2> Pa da,kaj ne bi skocio nakon takvog nagovora ? 
<BotaniCar|2> I u bunar, ako treba ! 
<dodobas> Mmike: kako skaces u hladnu rijeku ? :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: anxrc ima solidan awesome config pa kreni s tim
<dodobas> ne...
<dodobas> to nikako ....
<dodobas> stick with the defautls...
<dodobas> jer ce odrzavanje configa postati fulltime job
<hrvojem> dodobas: nisam vec dugo vidio defults ali prije par godina bio je dosta los
<hrvojem> ovo adrianovo radi sasvim ok, i config je dobro dokumentiran
<dodobas> ja samo promijenim, koji window zelim na kojem screenu i kako zelim da se koji screen tile
<dodobas> hrvojem: k, ako ces cekati da ga no updatea...
<hrvojem> hm pa ne cekam njega, sad vec sam mjenjam sto mi treba
<Mmike> dodobas, to s hladnom rijekom si vidio :)
<hrvojem> ok mi je lua
<dodobas> hrvojem: full time job :)
<Mmike> lua je cudna, al' je ok
<hrvojem> hahaha
<Mmike> mysql-proxy koristi luu :)
<Mmike> pa sam bio prisiljen
<hrvojem> sysbench isto za testove
<Mmike> jel? ja sysbench koristim genericki za 'nabrzake' testiranja
<hrvojem> dodobas: hm da, ali ne vidim neki problem tu i tamo neku liniju u configu promijenit, mislim generalno isto posla kao sto ti odrzavas defaults
<dodobas> hrvojem: e pa nije... tu i tamo koju liniju...
<hrvojem> ajd dobro :P
<dodobas> mijeaju API izmedju minor verzija...
<hrvojem> meni sve radi (tm)
<dodobas> zadnji put mi je trebalo pola dana... fuck that...defautls
<dodobas> koja verzija
<hrvojem> Version: 3.4.13-1
<dodobas> to je prastaro....
<dodobas> probaj 3.5 pa ces vidjeti o cemu pricam...
<hrvojem> to je paket, ne da mi se bas kompajlirat rucno nove verzije
<dodobas> cp /etc/xdg/awesome/config ... i to je to
<hrvojem> jel stogod bolji 3.5?
<dodobas> pa procitaj release notes
<Mmike> aj vas dva okitite neki URL sa screenshotom desktopa
<Mmike> jel' moze?
<hrvojem> Mmike: ne :P
<hrvojem> dodobas: vidio sam release notes, ali nista mi nije tako znacajno zanimljivo
<hrvojem> niti ima nekakav bug da mi smeta
<dodobas> istina, ali kad ces raditi upgrade sustava... potrosit ces par sati na popravljanje rc.lua datoteke
<hrvojem> Mmike: prije par godina sam u firmu slao linkove ako se sjecas (e nije se nista promijenilo od onda)
<hrvojem> dodobas: cekat cu da adrian prvi migrira :)
<dodobas> hrvojem: exactly :)
<hrvojem> pa ono poucen iskustvom prestao sam raditi (dist)-upgrade medju prvima 
<hrvojem> 2-3tjedna do mjesec dana je sasvim ok da se ispeglaju bugovi
<Mmike> hrvojem, adrian? caval?
<hrvojem> Mmike: jeps
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> pa jucer je pricao da je na KDEu
<hrvojem> hahaha
<Mmike> wooot? :)
<Mmike> moguce da sam ja pobrkao nesto, desi mi se to nekad ;)
<Mmike> hrvojem, kash ti do zabrega malo?
<Mmike> da vise odemo jest k'o ljudi, imam sjajno novo mjesto za odvesti te :)
<hrvojem> u 5 mjesecu najvjerojatnije i na CLUC jos jednom
<hrvojem> dodobas: u svakom slucaju budem i default probao ponovo izvrtit pa se mozda i vratim ako ne bude lose
<vileni> jel se zna datum za dorscluc?
<dodobas> hrvojem: a sto ti je lose na default-u ?
<hrvojem> vileni: http://www.dorscluc.org/
<vileni> thx, trebao sam se sam sjetiti toga :)
<hrvojem> dodobas: prije par godina bio mi je neupotrebljiv skoro (u usporedbi s xmonadom i ion-on) pa sam onda krenio sam modificirat
<hrvojem> a kasnije sam nasao ovo adrianovo, pa sam to prilagodio
<dodobas> hrvojem: morati ces biti precizniji... jer zbilja ne kuzim sto je tebi bilo lose
<hrvojem> :) dodobas iskreni ne sjecam se vise, ali znam da nisam bio zadovoljan
<dodobas> dakle... i ti ides na hrpu zajedno s Mmike i njegovim "default font je ruzan (tm)"
<dodobas> :P
<hrvojem> mislim da je bilo malo vise od fonta ipak 
<dodobas> to ti je samo navika...
<dodobas> ne do BOG da mi netko promjeni default pokazivac misa...
<dodobas> ima da ih sve pocepam...
<Mmike> yup, navika je ono sto me cini brzim i efikasnim
<Mmike> promjeni mi to sve i mogu plakat i navikavat se tjednima
<Mmike> i onda kad se naviknem, opet mi promjeni
<dodobas> jesi se benchmarkao...
<Mmike> idi u peezdu, zato sam se maknuo s windowsa
<dodobas> :)
<hrvojem> lol
<Mmike> dodje novi sql server koji vise nema enterprise manager nego sql mega-penis, i tam je SVE drugacije
<Mmike> na stranu to sto je 1001 put sporije, al' je sve drugacije
<Mmike> jer, eto, UI-experti su skuzili da je ovako bolje
<dodobas> Mmike: kao da nisi nikad radio s enterpriz sustavima
<Mmike> (primjetite, molim, da se jako trudim ne spomenuti unity!)
<dodobas> ako se ne mijenjaju... tko ce placati razvoj... 
<Mmike> eh, opet kde
<Mmike> vrijeme je za rfactor
<Mmike> brb
<Mmike> and we're flying again
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> a bum?
<Mmike> http://www.antenazagreb.hr/vijesti/moguce-probijanje-zvucnog-zida-probni-let-mig-a/n8938/
<Mmike> bas me zanima koliko je to kostalo
<vileni> to smo upravo culi? :)
<SilverSpace> hojdi spat kaj me plasis
<SilverSpace> lol novinar 
<SilverSpace> Upozorenje građanima: Popravljeni MiG probija zvučni zid!
<obruT> jao jao, probit ce zid ! :P
<obruT> za vrijeme juge je to bila svakodnevnica :)
<obruT> barem kod mene
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebote i Concept One ima optiku hocu je i ja
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/sve-tajne-koje-rimac-concept-one-cine-superautomobilom-clanak-532704
<SilverSpace> proizvodi i bicikl brzina mu je 70 km/h, domet između 35 i 120 km (ovisno o stilu vožnje), skladištena energija 1200 Wh, a masa 50 kg.
<dodobas> SilverSpace: to nije bicikl... trebas vozacku dozvolu
<dodobas> maks brzina el. bicikla je 27kmh
<SilverSpace> dodobas: znaci mogu te kazniti ako ides brze od 27km :)
<SilverSpace> jes vidio onog dedu iz splita kaj ga sude zbog ludovanja na bicikklu
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> konacno imam 2 skypeta odjednom
<Mmike> --secondary --datadir
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti dva
<dodobas> SilverSpace: samo na elektricnom...
<obruT> dodobas: jel ima neka maksimalna dopustena brzina obicnog bicikla ? :)
<obruT> 27kmh ili manje se vozi samo uzbrdo :)
<obruT> i naravno, na pocetku sezone pri treniranju baze :)
<SilverSpace> prepolovio mi se racun za mobitel  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/vip1.png
<SilverSpace> obruT: tebi je prosjek 60km :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: znaci da se ne isplati kupiti elektro bike sporiji si od obicnog a jos te i kazne
<SilverSpace> gledao sam statistiku od mupa bome je prosle godine puno biciklista platilo kaznu i bilo puno nesreca biciklista
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a korelacija sa ostalim nesrecama
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/77
<SilverSpace> dodobas: Republike Hrvatske zabilježeno je ukupno 37 065 prometnih nesreća. U 1 430 prometnih nesreća sudjelovali su biciklisti. 
<SilverSpace> oko 4000 kazni su platili biciklisti
<dodobas> da.. zato sto su se vozili po nogostupu u krivom smjeru... i slicno
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mozda ipak dobijemo server :)
<Mmike> ako netko vidi hbognera, recite mu da mozda imam jedan i za njega :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ocu ja jedan server :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Imam ga i kuda staviti :) 
<SilverSpace> na dimnjak
<BotaniCar|2> pfft ! Imam jos 4U slobodno u datacentru, i cijelu shupu doma ! :) 
<SilverSpace> nis mi se ne da
<BotaniCar|2> ni meni, ali budem, jer moram :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Zvucim si ko Milanovic :) 
<SilverSpace> samo nemoj ko linic
<BotaniCar|2> Nisam dovoljno celav i gramziv za to :) 
<SilverSpace> kako mi je uvijek zao staviti novi hard disk u staro racunalo 
<dodobas> Mmike: ocu i ja...
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: zakaj ? :D
<dodobas> hocu da mi grije noge jedan...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: tak neki ludi osjecaj
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kupi grijalicu :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa server cu dobit... ne kuzim... :)
<SilverSpace> kaj bi gore stavio arch :)
<dodobas> pa nesto sto trosi vise struje... ubuntu i unity na server...
<BotaniCar|2> Svasta, instaliraj windowse ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Ako nista drugo, rebootat ce se cesce, a dok je u boot fazi bude povlacil vise struje 
<SilverSpace> globalno gledano arch i nije tako losh sam ako uspijem na njega sloziti unity
<dodobas> SilverSpace: to ces morati vidjeti sa ubuntu developerima... :)
<SilverSpace> budemo ivoks angazirali :)
<SilverSpace> Gubitak kose povećava rizik od infarkta za 50%
<BotaniCar|2> To jos nije nish .. gubitak kose za 100% povecava rizik od celavljenja 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: http://i.imgur.com/nRU9muh.png
<BotaniCar|2> Primjeni to na sebe/mene i jasno ti je zakaj aj mislim da je ozujsko ok, a ti ne :) 
 * ivoks bas i nije ubuntu developer
<ivoks> u zadnje dvije godine imam vise commita u upstream projekte nego li u ubuntu
<SilverSpace> razmisljam da si puknem na desktop isto 13.04 
<SilverSpace> jos je 20dana do final
<BotaniCar|2> nemam vise ni jedan aktivan ubuntu, sve na debianu :) Jos da nekak centose izniveliram i di mi je kraj 
<SilverSpace> o debijanceku jedan sram te bilo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ni imalo :) 
<SilverSpace> skoro sam napisao debilcheku 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> a ne bi puno fulal :) 
<SilverSpace> Ukida se porezna olakšica za prvu nekretninu
<SilverSpace> Danska investicijska banka Saxo izišla je s katastrofičnom prognozom za Europu - njihovi ekonomisti tvrde kako nakon ciparske krize štedni ulozi više neće biti sigurni nigdje na Starom kontinentu?!
<BotaniCar|2> Captain(s) obvious
<BotaniCar|2> LOL: http://i.imgur.com/MoVKdjl.jpg
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: a zasto uopce imas centose
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: morao sam nekaj redhatoidno postaviti u virtualke jer je virtualizator hyper-v , a to mi suzava listu podrzanih linuxa
<BotaniCar|2> hyper-v je virtualizator koji smo odabrali iz povijesnih razloga ( MS partner, aj da bar dio svakog projekta ukljucuje MS bla bla )
<obruT> dodobas ! prijatelju :)
<obruT> dodobas: jel imas transformacijske podatke za gauss kruger u onom "proj" obliku ? +proj=foo lat_0=bar .... itd ? :)
<obruT> ja imam to doma zapisano, a treba mi tu na poslu :P
<dodobas> obruT: http://spatial-analyst.net/wiki/index.php?title=MGI_/_Balkans_coordinate_systems
<BotaniCar|2> Crime Map - Google Maps , wtf, zakaj to postoji ?
<obruT> dodobas: ljubi te deda, googlam vec neko vrijeme i sve nesto grivo nadjem :P
<dodobas> 5zona ... +proj=tmerc +lat_0=0 +lon_0=15 +k=0.9999 +x_0=5500000 +y_0=0 +ellps=bessel +towgs84=514.0188,155.448,507.0461,5.6136,3.676,-11.4667,0.9999979090043 +units=m +no_defs
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: zasto ne bi?  Ajd jos nadji kupleraj map...
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: kupleraj-map ? To je ona karta , mjesta za koje bi me zena ubila da posjecujem ? :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: uredno vrtim debian na w2008 hypervu
<BotaniCar|2> jely: i ja ( sad pisem s jednog takvog) , ali MS veli da debi(l)an nije podrzan, pa .. 
<jelly> doduse ak nemas know-how, jasno mi je zast bi isao na supportani guest os
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ko da bi od MS-a dobio support da nesto ne radi
<BotaniCar|2> imam knowhow, stvar je forme vise nego iceg drugog ( i LIC-a) 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ako ne radi hypervizor-side, bi
<jelly> recimo, Debian 6 installer kernel uopce nije volio hyperv 
<jelly> LIC-a?
<BotaniCar|2> Linux Integration Components
 * jelly gleda alien -k
<BotaniCar|2> ( zamjenjuju sinteticke drivere za NIC itd)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: 2.6.36+ ima drivere, MS je prilicno dobar u upstreamanju istih
<jelly> hv_storvsc             16962  2 
<jelly> hv_netvsc              17842  0 
<BotaniCar|2> daj mi sekundu, posel .. 
<jelly> ^^ nisu iz LIC-a, vec iz vanilla 2.6.38
<jelly> prvi koji mi je bio pri ruci a da je radio
<jelly> sad je gore 3.2.0-0.bpo.3-686-pae iz squeeze-backports
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: neupitno je da debian radi ( radio mi je zadnjih N verzija ) pod hyper-v-om, no ako nije na http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc794868(v=ws.10).aspx , nije OS koji mogu staviti 
<jelly> eh
<BotaniCar|2> Linux debian-6 3.2.0-0.bpo.4-686-pae #1 SMP Debian 3.2.39-2~bpo60+1 i686 GNU/Linux
<BotaniCar|2> S tog sad tipkam, hyperv-an je 
<BotaniCar|2> imam side-by-side i jedan centos 6 s LIC-om, i mreza fakat bolje radi .. je da to osjetim jednom kvartalno kad ju malo jace opteretim,ali eto .. 
<jelly> to ne znam, imam samo 100Mbps link i do tu radi
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, velim, funkcionalno u real-life okvirima, ne bi nikad primjetio da ti nekaj servam s virtualiziranog debiana ili redhatopida, ali .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Nego, jelly: ste vi rijesili ono pitanje barkodova na racunu ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: naši računi imaju HUB-3A od cca. računa za listopad 2012.
<jelly> "da"
<BotaniCar|2> Kajaznam, nisam vas korisnik, i nisam te se sjetio kasnije pitati. Fino
<jelly> više nisam ni ja naš korisnik ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> Mudar, mudar
<jelly> preselio gdje nema dostupnosti
<BotaniCar|2> svaki je razlog dobar :)
<jelly> pa ne baš, sad sam na Tele2 sticku sa 3G limita
<BotaniCar|2> Cek, to znaci da si povrmeno ( polovicom mjeseca ) prisiljen izlaziti van iz kuce ? Sudbina gora od smrti ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Susedi nemaju wifi za ukrast' ? :) 
<jelly> jesam već rekao da su Tele2 majstori zaboravili javiti da prijeđem sa 70kn za 1G na 40kn za 3G, jer stara tarifa više ne postoji u ponudi
<jelly> sused promijenio wifi ;-)
<BotaniCar|2> psmtr :) 
<jelly> a i kad trošiš tuđi wifi, čak i ak imaš tunel opet glupi browseri leakaju DNS upite i Flash se hoće spajat direktno
<BotaniCar|2> Ja, cudom, nisam nesto nezadovoljan njima ( za sad ) 
<jelly> kaj on ima gledat koji xvideos.com ja gledam... 
<BotaniCar|2> Da bar imam susjeda koji zna snifati promet :( 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim, prvi susjed mi je informaticar, ali nakon dva razgovora o poslu sam zakljucio da je jedan od 'onih' ( where oni == oni zbog kojih svi ispadamo nesposobni) 
<jelly> riječ "informatičar" meni automatski vozi na "one"
<BotaniCar|2> Ja se trudim ne imati predrasuda prema ljudima, dok mi ih ne insertiraju :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Kad mi je rekao da je 'formaticar, prva mi je pomisao bila "oh, gle, vreca znanja samo za mene" .. mhm 
<BotaniCar|2> A neutron walks into a bar and asks for the price of a drink. "For you sir, no charge." | An atom says to another atom "i've lost one of my electrons!" the other atom says"are you sure?" the first atom replies "i'm positive!"
<jelly> sad mi lik veli da se na MUM moglo prijaviti i naknadno, i da je ispunio prijavnicu i otisao sam pokupiti router zadnji dan, pol sata prije nego su zavrsila predavanja
<jelly> samo*
<jelly> oh well
<BotaniCar|2> MUM = ?
<BotaniCar|2> aha, mikrotik
<BotaniCar|2> Cek, posjetioci su dobijali rutere kao gudiz ? 
<BotaniCar|2> jebenica
<ivoks> yay
<ivoks> od danas nas je sluzbeno troje u firmi :)
<ivoks> prije godinu dana sam uzeo ured, a postaje premali :)
<ivoks> a nisam ga ni zavrsio :)
<BotaniCar|2> Lijepo za cuti, dobar posao 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: i to pristojne, 500-600kn cijene; hell, sam da go koristis kao switch sa 5 gigabit portova isplatilo se izgubit dan posla
<BotaniCar|2> Drito 
<EcoKeco> ima li ovdje netko tko zna kako koristit FOR petlju u BASH s time da se koriste varijable
<jelly> EcoKeco: ima
<EcoKeco> biš mi mogao pomoći
<EcoKeco> nikako da proradi
<jelly> bim!
<EcoKeco> hehe
<EcoKeco> znači ja preko tastature unesem neki broj u varijablu n sa read n
<EcoKeco> i kako da stavim for da ponavlja od broja n do 0
<jelly> EcoKeco: glupi način: for i in $(seq $n -1 0); do; echo "sad sam na $i"; done
<EcoKeco> sada ću probat
<EcoKeco> možda je meni nešto pokvareno
<jelly> bash vjerojatno ima for petlju koja liči na C, al ne da mi se baš tražit
<jelly> ovo će raditi za relativno mali n (manje od cca 10000)
<EcoKeco> hvala
<EcoKeco> evo sada radi perfektno
<jelly> EcoKeco: mogu preporučiti http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide, u ovom slučaju konkretno http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/TestsAndConditionals#Conditional_Loops_.28while.2C_until_and_for.29
<EcoKeco> hvala, nije baš da se bavim sa bash inače ali ovaj put mi je stvarno zatrebalo
<jelly> nema na čem, tu smo za pomoć ako možemo
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOLqGxuvf08
<datase> jelly: Title: All 6 Star Wars HD, Views: 119500, Rating: 98.613948%
<weshmashian> dobijem gpg-signed mail sa root passwordom, al' mi lik zaboravi dat svoj public key... :)
<jelly> a nema ga na javnim keyserverima?
<weshmashian> nope
<weshmashian> da ima neb' se bitcho :)
<jelly> nek ti ga... pošalje mejlom :-D
<weshmashian> :D
<jelly> jel ima neki QR code oblik za public ključeve da se jednostavno učita i fingerprinta 
<weshmashian> no idea
<ivoks> http://www.techfleece.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/North-Korea-at-night.jpg
<ivoks> pa na moru ima vise svjetla
<jelly> ivoks: s druge strane, izvrsno za astronome
<jelly> kad pogledas, svo to svjetlo koje ide prema gore je bacen novac
<dzl-r> yep
<dzl-r> svjetlosno onečišćenje
<dzl-r> clap clap North Korea :D
<Hrki> :D
<Hrki> ma neznam zasto ju uopce ozbiljno shvacaju, nemaju sanse protiv moderne masinerije
<Hrki> pogledaj nas rat, a pogledaj rat nato vs srbija
<Hrki> rijesen u par dana...
<Hrki> jelly: si tu mozda? pricao si za timezone, kao da svaki user moze sam sebi podesiti timezone
<jelly> mozda!
<ivoks> TZ="UTC"
<ivoks> $ TZ="UTC" date
<ivoks> Thu Apr  4 15:13:58 UTC 2013
<jelly> Hrki: da.  export TZ=UTC, pa ce svaka daljnja naredba koristiti tu zonu
<Hrki> znaci mi smo TZ=UTC+1 ?
<jelly> Hrki: kako kad.
<ivoks> $ TZ="America/Los_Angeles" date
<ivoks> Thu Apr  4 08:15:46 PDT 2013
<ivoks> mi smo CET, pa malo CEST
<ivoks> sad smo CEST
<jelly> Hrki: po zimi CET, sto je UTC+1, po ljeti CEST, sto je UTC+2
<ivoks> al mislim da se daylightsaving vodi odvojeno
<ivoks> pa je na linuxu uvijek CET
<Hrki> e taj cest :D
<jelly> ivoks: jok
<Hrki> jer sam stavio CET ali ne racuna summer
<jelly> Hrki: ak si htio domacu zonu, stavi TZ=Europe/Zagreb
<Hrki> e to cu stavit
<Hrki> jer kad stavim CEST onda mi je kao 14:17
<Hrki> a kad stavim CET je 16:17
<Hrki> export TZ=Europe/Zagreb
<Hrki> date
<Hrki> Thu Apr  4 16:18:28 CEST 2013
<Hrki> ne kuzim, uopce ne sljivi summer time
<jelly> Hrki: dvije mogućnosti.  Možda je vrijeme na serveru krivo.  Možda je definicija zone falična.  Koji Ubuntu OS je gore?
<jelly> Hrki: Å¡to veli TZ=UTC date ?
<jelly> (dakle naredba je točno "TZ=UTC date", ni manje ni više)
<Hrki> sekund, kad sam stavio utc-3 je kak spada, znaci da je vrijeme servera totalno krivo
<Hrki> ova tvoja naredba mi izbaci: Thu Apr  4 14:22:59 UTC 2013
<jelly> Hrki: aha.  Sat na serveru je krivo postavljen, kasni jedan sat.
<jelly> Thu Apr  4 15:24:03 UTC 2013
<Hrki> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<Hrki> znaci ili adminu kazem da sredi taj sat ili stavim UTC-3? :D
<jelly> samo ovo prvo
<jelly> promjena zone ne mijenja sat, već samo ispis nekih naredbi
<Hrki> ok, znaci sebi ostavim TZ=CET
<Hrki> i neka on sredi kak spada
<jelly> er, Europe/Zagreb
<jelly> da
<Hrki> jos bolje stavit cu to
<Hrki> sta tocno radi naredba export? man ne postoji za to :D
<jelly> "help export"
<jelly> export pretvara varijablu u "environment varijablu".  Sve environment varijable se prenose novo kreiranim procesima-djeci, i tako s koljena na sina
<jelly> tako da ak pokrenes skriptu, ona ce imati exportani TZ, ako skripta u sebi pozove /usr/bin/date, njemu ce se isto proslijediti ta vrijednost itd
<ivoks> mutavi postar
<ivoks> odnio mi bankovni izvod na tudju adresu
<ivoks> i ovi otvorili
<ivoks> i citaju na sta ja trosim
<ivoks> a lijepo pise n/r
<Hrki> bitno da pozivi na sud i racuni uvijek stizu na pravu adresu
<ivoks> ma drek...
<ivoks> meni je porezna za turisticku agenciju slala postu na krivu adresu
<ivoks> ne da su fulali broj
<ivoks> ne da su fulali ulicu
<ivoks> ne da su fulali mjesto
<ivoks> nego su samo pogodili zupaniju
<Mmike> ivoks, 
<Mmike> "ne da su fulali broj, ne da su fulali ulicu, nego su fulali i mjesto! pogodili su samo zupaniju!"
<Mmike> (debili)
<ivoks> win!
<ivoks> ivoks@cloud1:~$ nova live-migration $IID cloud1ivoks@cloud1:~$ nova live-migration $IID cloud2
<ivoks> ivoks@cloud1:~$ nova live-migration $IID cloud1
<ivoks> ivoks@cloud1:~$ nova live-migration $IID cloud2
<ivoks> fak
<ivoks> krivi kanal
<jelly-home> /lose
<EcoKeco> pozdrav
<dzl-r> pozz
<EcoKeco> može li netko preporučit neki dobar web hosting ?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-05
<dodobas> oink oink
<BotaniCar|2> jutro momcine 
<Vjetar> jutro BotaniCar|2 
<BotaniCar|2> vu vu vuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IG5aVxP7ro
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Mass Effect: Brotherhood of Man, Views: 835, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> hjo
<BotaniCar|2> ojh 
<Mmike> hjo
<Mmike> eh, to smo miali slvec
<BotaniCar|2> vise je bolje , osim ako pricamo o kreditu i prekomjernoj kilazi :9
<Mmike> i dojkama sto koljena lupaju
<BotaniCar|2> hmm, pa to vec ulazi u zonu subjektivnosti :)
<BotaniCar|2> bush videl kad Tihani grudi narastu na 5+ :)
<BotaniCar|2> Se mogu kak 'tomboy notes' drzati/syncati u nek'vom cloudu ? 
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> o/
<BotaniCar|2> "Fun Fact. Typewriter is the longest word you can type with only using one line from your keyboard"
<SilverSpace> ovo vrijeme nije normalno
<Mmike> safalada
<SilverSpace> uzas od kobase
<SilverSpace> i tako Zanoski ce osvojiti ebel
<SilverSpace> nemres vjerovati za koliko gume promjene http://www.gp1.hr/red-bull-oborio-mclarenov-rekord-u-brzini-promjene-guma/
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail uso u betu final
<Mmike> RARWRKING
<SilverSpace> pokrenuo upgrade
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: jel to za sebe pitaš za tomboy?
<Mmike> tomboy sam ja koristio prije puno
<Mmike> od kad imam mobitel to mi je drek
<Mmike> a nisam jos nasao neki djidjan koji bi mi syncao todo listu s mobom i desktopom
<Mmike> mozda slozit webapp koji to radi? al' onda opet to mora u cloudu nekom bit, pa ak crkne cloud imam drek
<Vjetar> Mmike: probaj hosted Exchange :D
<jelly> nema astrid tasks za desktop?
<Mmike> jelly, neznam sto je to
<Mmike> cek malo
<jelly> to je cloud!
<Mmike> da
<jelly> (todo za android)
<Mmike> cini se da ima u webu
<Mmike> pa s desktopa mosh tamo
<jelly> jebowebo
<Mmike> slazem se
<Mmike> al' ak ima cli interface moglo bi bit korisno
<jelly> integraciju sa KDE kalendarom oćem ;-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.tomdroid
<Mmike> a kdecal ima i todo?
<Mmike> njah
<Mmike> nego jelly aj pomozi ti si xargs maher
<Mmike> vidi ovo:
<jelly> !using find
<jelly> :->
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> zasto kad dodam -I onda k'o da je -n izignoriran
<jelly> ne znam kaj je -I
<Mmike> str replace
 * jelly koristi nesto tipa | xargs -0 -n1 -iX echo blah blah X blows 
<Mmike>        -i[replace-str]
<Mmike>               This option is a synonym for -Ireplace-str if replace-str is specified, and for -I{} otherwise.   This  op‐
<Mmike>               tion is deprecated; use -I instead.
<jelly> previse novo za mene
<jelly> ne volim {} jer to shellu nesto znaci, pa ih treba quotat
<Mmike> brijem da onaj -L1 nekako usere stvar
<Mmike> da, mosh reci | xargs -If769d204fce5 sh -c 'cp f769d204fce5 /some/fla/'
<Mmike> ne moras {}
<jelly> echo -n ded441 ded442 ded443 | tr ' ' '\0' | xargs -0 -n1 -Ikwak echo kwak
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<Mmike> fishy
<jelly> not at all
<Mmike> pa ne kuzim onda
<Mmike> odakle linebreak?
<jelly> sta radi echo?  sta radi echo -n?
<jelly> sta radi xargs -0?
<jelly> ako znas odgovor na sva ta pitanja... trebao bi skuziti i otkud linebreak, i kako popraviti
<Mmike> jelly, bah, thnx
<Mmike> <- konj
<jelly> <- magarac
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> popravio sam
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> -I implaja reading by line
<Mmike> ako imam file u kojem su natrkeljani ti serveri onda ovo radi: cat servers.txt | xargs -n1 -P10 -I{} sh -c 'ssh {} naredba > {}.log'
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: za sebe, da
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: Exchange 25GB + Activesync za 23 kn mjesečn?
<Vjetar> mjesečno*
<Vjetar> nije li to bolje?
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: ne dam 25kn da bi mogao syncati "ne zaboravi kupiti kruh" 
<BotaniCar|2> ni 23 ! 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: ne sincaš samo to
<Vjetar> dođe novi mob ti kažeđ sync i svi kontakti, kalendar, taskovi su tu
<Vjetar> da ne spominjemo backup
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: ali samo to zelim syncati. Mobitel mi je android tak da ostatak price ionak nish ne vrijedi
<Vjetar> i mail
<Vjetar> kak ne vrijedi???
<BotaniCar|2> nemoras spominjati backup/mail, nije mi to bitno 
<Vjetar> Imam HTC DFesire C
<Vjetar> Desire C
<BotaniCar|2> Znam da imas, ruzan je :) 
<Vjetar> poklonjeni konj
<BotaniCar|2> Ocu da mogu svoje "kupi kruh" i "treba jos samo napr.." biljeske mogu otvoriti doma, ako s posla izjurim prije nego sam napravio sve kaj sam trebao :) 
<Vjetar> 25 GB, dovoljno za svu arivu maila
<BotaniCar|2> na kraju cu si poceti u googledocsima to voditi umjesto tomboya
<Vjetar> otvoriš doma na Outlooku :)
<Vjetar> ili na androidu bilo gdje u svijetu
<Vjetar> blah googleto
<BotaniCar|2> Zajebi 25Gb spijuniranog mailboxa, ja svoj mail hostam sam :) I polako prestajem koristiti outlook, kad prezalim integraciju kalendara/todo-a i toga :)
<Vjetar> ja sam svu važnu korespodenciju maknuo sa googleta
<Vjetar> kad smo već kod špijunskog mailboxa
<BotaniCar|2> I time si se vec pohvalio :D
<BotaniCar|2> Mislis da postoji mogucnost da gugl vidi da nisam kupio kruh, i on mi ga kupi ?
<hrvojem> BotaniCar|2: evernote?
<hrvojem> nije bas desktop, ali imas chrome i ff plugin
<BotaniCar|2> hrvojem: ma ima rjesenja trece strane koliko hoces, zanimalo me konkretno za tomboy jel moze/ne, nije da se ne znam snaci :) 
<hrvojem> ah
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, tocno to mi treba
<Mmike> da tihana moze natipkat na mobu kaj treba kupit
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: mislim da će googleto početi nuditi tu uslugu kad bude tržišno isplatva - čitaj kad proizvođač kruha to počne plaćati
<Mmike> i da ja kad dodjem u duckas to vidim
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2:  a ako te brine Å¡pijuniranje, ti lijepo kritaj :p
<Vjetar> kriptaj*
<hrvojem> Mmike: mislim da evernote podrzava sheranje biljeski
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, ako me brine spijuniranje, sve hostam sam _i_ kriptiram :) 
<Mmike> cvarci bez luka  - k'o sex bez orgazma
<Vjetar> Mmike: SMS?
<Mmike> Vjetar, ako ces tako, sto fali komadu papira?
<Mmike> sms je posebno los kad ih dobijes 5
<Mmike> 'e, i ovo:\
<Mmike> 'uuu, da, zaboravila sam i ...'
<Vjetar> Mmike: komad papira ne doleti do tebe kad ona to doma napiše a ti si već u dućanu
<Vjetar> mada ne znam kaj fali pozivu na mob :D
<Vjetar> (uz današnje cijene poziva)
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: google ne vidi, ali pametni frižideri (as seen on Oprah) već danas šalju narudžbe :)
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: necu kupiti takav frizider ni kad cu si ga moci priustiti  :) 
<Vjetar> USB i Ehernet ulaz na frižideru
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: nikad ne reci nikad :D
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: vec 3 godine imam TV s eternetom, dam t da jednom pogadjas koliko dugo je i imao ustekan eternet :) Ista sudba ceka i ostale aplajanse
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: nego, jel voziš gdje Exchange na tim svojim serverima?
<weshmashian> o/
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar: vise nigdje 
<Mmike> Vjetar, ti nemas zenu, jeld?
<Vjetar> Mmike: ?
<Vjetar> imam
 * BotaniCar|2 lol's
<Vjetar> imam i dete, ti nemaš, jel Mmike ?
<BotaniCar|2> Ima i dijete, i dijete ima autice, ja vid'o ! 
<Vjetar> eto
<Vjetar> i imamo oboje simpa tarifu na kojoj meljemo do mile volje samo uspostava poziva se plaća. PA kad svratim  u dućan, ak kaj nije jasno razgovaramo dok se šetam dućanom do blagajne Mmike :)
<Mmike> izmisljas
<Mmike> i ja to radim
<Mmike> jednom mjesecno
<Mmike> ili cesce
<Mmike> al' nekad je lakse ako imas popis
<Mmike> a ona ne cvokoce s druge strane
<Mmike> (od zime, dakako!)
<BotaniCar|2> Uvijek mi je lakse ako imam popis
<Vjetar> Mmike: moja nije lijena, napiše mi popis olovkom
<BotaniCar|2> makar i netocan / od juce :) 
<Mmike> Vjetar, i ne predosmisli se nikad?
<BotaniCar|2> Koliko mi se puta desilo da dva dana za redom iz ducana donesem stvari s istog spiska .. 
<Vjetar> Mmike: kakava bi bila žena da se ne predomisli :)
<Vjetar> ak se predomisli, onda nazove :p
<weshmashian> "treba mi samo mlijeko!" ... 30min kasnije vraca se sa dvije pune vrecice svega
<weshmashian> bez mlijeka, ofc
<BotaniCar|2> ovo i dalje ne rjesava moj problem nesyncanih biljeski s posla :) nemrem se s posla nazvati doma i zlifrati kaj imam :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ajnstajn mi neda
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: FTP!
<Vjetar> rsync!
<BotaniCar|2> rsync ! 
<Vjetar> eto, i to smo riješili :)
<BotaniCar|2> ma, nismo , htio sam syncati bas tomboy jer mi dodje s debilanom po defaultu 
<BotaniCar|2> al, ok, predajem se 
<BotaniCar|2> pisal bum si kemijskom na dlanu, to je uvijek sa mnom 
<Vjetar> di je ta debilana, doma ili na poslu?
<BotaniCar|2> Imam po jednu di god se okrenem 
<Vjetar> hm
<Vjetar> nisam radio sa tomboyem ali on ima neki remote sync
<Vjetar> kaj tome fali, osim kaj makinu vidi čitav svijet?
<SilverSpace> ja imam tomboy na svim racunalima i sinca se preko ubuntuone
<Vjetar> bwah In order to synchronize your notes with an SSH server, you will need the FUSE file system
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: evo ti tvoj cloud
<Mmike> jelly, thnx opet, duzan cevape s kajmakom, marmeladu i pivo! :0
<BotaniCar|2> Vjetar jebi-vjetar :) 
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: pa zar to nije rješenje koje si tražio?
<BotaniCar|2> jest ! Svejedno si jebek :*
<Vjetar> BotaniCar|2: to mi je drugo ime :p
<Vjetar> firefox 20 !
<Vjetar> pre daleko je to otišlo
<Vjetar> tko voli dizlo http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/toyota-corolla-verso-2.2-d-4d-sol-oglas-6995007
<SilverSpace> sat i pol i jo se ne nazire kraj nadogradnje na 13.04
<BotaniCar|2> Nesche si shebal :) 
<dzl-r> Vjetar to ti prodajes
<Vjetar> dzl-r: frend
<dzl-r> dobar
<Vjetar> dobar
<BotaniCar|2> totalno SFW: http://i.imgur.com/G0vK9NW.png?1
<dzl-r> kaj vi o syncanju
<dzl-r> owncloud je ok
<dzl-r> za dokumente i tak to
<dzl-r> imas app za android
<dzl-r> dignes ga za 5min ak imas kakvu kutiju
<SilverSpace> drste palceve idem rebootat
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> radi
<SilverSpace> i to bolje nego 12.10
<SilverSpace> opet atom prodisao 
<dzl-r> jel izaslo sta od najavljivanog za mobitele, tablete
<SilverSpace> tek na jesen sluzbeno 
<SilverSpace> ovo je sve jos neupotrebljivo samo za pokazivanje
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: kak odmah po bootu mozes zakljuciti da nesto radi bolje od neceg drugog ? :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti imas 13.04 
<Mmike> ?
<jelly> uvijek se cudim kad SilverSpace ili neko odmah nakon 5 minuta testiranja zna reci da nesto radi bolje
<jelly> ah.  /me spor, BotaniCar|2 je vec imao isti rant
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: vidio odmah
<SilverSpace> proc na nuli 
<SilverSpace> compiz leti 
<SilverSpace> nautilus se otvorio trenutno
<SilverSpace> itd 
<SilverSpace> kad koristis atom proc to vidis odmah
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas 13.04?
<Mmike> koja verzija gnome je u 13.04?
<Mmike> 3.6 ?
<Mmike> ili novija/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da sad sam ga prviputa rebootno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: unity
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> gnome
<Mmike> koja verzija :)
<SilverSpace> cek 
<Mmike> unity je 'samo' zamjena za gnome shell
<SilverSpace> 3.6.3
<SilverSpace> bar tak pise u nautilusu
<SilverSpace> gnome not installed
 * BotaniCar|2 aka hiperprodukcija dokumentacije copy/paste metodom :)
<Mmike> knj
<Mmike> ok, thnx
<SilverSpace> stigo mi chip sad ce router imati 16MB roma
<SilverSpace> sa 4mb na 16 je veliki napredak
<BotaniCar|2> Rekao bi covjek, 300% bolje :) 
<obruT> o, imamo i matematicare ovdje :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> eh, di su ona vremena kad su visekorisnicki serveri imali 4 MB RAM-a
<SilverSpace> nazalost ram mogu samo povecati sa 32mb ma 64mb
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: rOm , rOm !! 
<SilverSpace> ali nemam nikoga da mi ga prelemi 
<SilverSpace> rom cu sam na njemu ima samo osam nozica i povece su
<obruT> hmm... comp.sys.raspberry-pi
<obruT> kad se to pojavilo ?
<jelly> SilverSpace: možda vrtiš softver na krivom mjestu ak ti treba 64MB memorije u ruterčiću
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne trebam dosta 32mb 
<SilverSpace> ali imam chip i od 64mb 
<SilverSpace> samo kazem
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, ako na ruter natocim nekaj kaj treba 64Mb da dela, kladim se u zivot da ce mi se bottleneck preseliti na CPU ili nekaj drugo i da cu dobiti drek 
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi ti nabavio rpi 
<obruT> SilverSpace: yep
<SilverSpace> samo ga Mmike prodao
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> od 256 ili od 512?
<Mmike> jbg :/
<Mmike> sorry
<SilverSpace> ja imam oba
<Mmike> obruT, nasao primjenu?
<SilverSpace> odvetnik prostitutke tvrdi kako je detektiv koju ju je uhitio malo "preduboko" ušao u istragu.
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Dalje izvješće kaže: "Skinuo sam se i Beckie mi je stavila kondom i počela izvoditi oralni seks kada sam rekao, sranje, dolazi murija. Beckie je prestala s činom, a ja sam se iste sekunde obukao i rekao da je uhićena".
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> 3G i H na androidima (2.3) nije isto, right?
<obruT> Mmike: primjena imam vise, ali mislim da sam odlucio za sto ce biti ovaj prvi, samo moram jos infrastrukturu sredit za to :)
<Mmike> share :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: H je HSDPA , 3G je - 3G 
<BotaniCar|2> di mogu naci MIBove za HP switcheve ? 
<SilverSpace> pazi ovo dodaju se na 25-30metara a da im lopta ne padne na travu 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uQVvg9heZ08
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Messi/Alves warm-up | PSG 2-2 FCB |, Views: 2073, Rating: 98.21826%
<BotaniCar|2> nasao sam neke iz 2010 , vjerujem da su se stvari malo promijenile od onda
<jelly> BotaniCar|2, Mmike: 3G je UMTS i/ili EDGE čini mi se
<Mmike> E je edge
<Mmike> a vidim sad da imam i H
<Mmike> mislio sam da mob mozda ne podrzava
<Mmike> (stari HTC Wildfidre)
<jelly> hm, ne sjecam se da sam ikad vidio E
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nisi sa vipnetom bio na korculi ili hvaru
<Mmike> ili sa tmobiletom u tribunju
<Mmike> ugl, H na tmobileu mi daje 5MB/sec downloada, na vipnetu 3
<Mmike> od di sam sad
<Mmike> n:)
<jelly> 5MB?!
<jelly> na koju foru
<jelly> limit je 14Mbps ili koliko vec
<jelly> mozda 21Mbps
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: pun kufer ovisi o okolini, ne ? Probaj doseci limit u tramvaju koji se krece ... 
<Mmike> jelly, ocito je da sjebem sa b/B, jel tako :)
<Mmike> 5 megabita downloada
<Mmike> mislim da je na HDSPA limit 7
<Mmike> teorecki
<jelly> Mmike: ne, sorry, sad kad ima 4G ko zna
<Mmike> eee, fakat
<Mmike> 4g doso
<Mmike> blha
<Mmike> morma u bolnicu
<Mmike> bok
<jelly> HSDPA/HSUPA su poduplali bar dvaput 3.5Mbps -> 7.2Mbps -> 14Mbps, mozda i vise
<jelly> pa su onda to neki zvali 3.5G, 3.75G i slicno :-|
<vileni> mislim da je do 22 cak
<jelly> to bi bilo skoro 3MB/s kad bi islo 100%
<jelly> zanimljivo da mi je tele2carnet usluga prilicno stabilna tu na tresnjevci, cijeli dan sam na poslu i mogu uredno pingat kantu doma
<BotaniCar|2> To nije ocekivano ponasanje ? 
 * BotaniCar|2 otpuzi pod tepih
<jelly> pa, iznenadim se kad mobile provider nudi stabilnu liniju
<jelly> mozda svi oni rade ok kad se ne mices
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: se sjecas ti kad je Pajo pricao pred ?10 godina kak su napokon rjesili switching s jedne bazne na drugu ? Brijem da i ovo s kretanjem, u urbanim podrucjima, ne bi smjelo biti frka
<jelly> handoff is a beyoatch
<BotaniCar|2> teee-heee
<BotaniCar|2> Addblock for google glasses: http://i.imgur.com/8TGRjba.jpg
<jelly> oho, 2Cellos na radio paradise
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ha/
<Mmike> jelly, ja sam na vipu j jednom radio od karlovca do bosiljeva bez nekih vecih bedova (osim sto sam na edgeu bio vecinu vremena)
<ivoks> 14:32 < jelly> hm, ne sjecam se da sam ikad vidio E
<ivoks> not going out much, eh? :)
<SilverSpace> lijep mi je odnapred sve do kraja prvih vratiju tu prestaje sva ljepota http://is.gd/DIxSC2
<SilverSpace> nisam znao da na autu ne smijes imati xenon i led lampe
<SilverSpace> aha ne smijes imati ako nema atest 
<Vjetar> ola! firefox sync server!
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/544776_10200504331723477_1283990768_n.jpg
<Mmike> check the doors :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/potres-jacine-62-stupnja-pogodio-sjevernu-koreju/671173.aspx
<Mmike> zanimljivo :)
<weshmashian> "slucajno" :)
<Vjetar> HAARP :D
<obruT> i to onaj s Kosova
<dodobas> yello
<Mmike> brownie
<dodobas> Mmike: đus
<Mmike> milk'n'sugga
<Hrki> oi, ljudi kako da bezbolnije formatiram sdkarticu, trebo bi jednu ext4 particiju, swap i ntsf
<Hrki> EcoKeco: jos trazis hosting?
<EcoKeco> pozz
<EcoKeco> ma ovako se raspitujem da malo vidim
<EcoKeco> reci slobodno
<Hrki> ma nemam ti ja firmu, ali imam par kolega koji imaju par servera :D
<Hrki> tako da nemam nikakve pakete ni ponudu :) ako ti treba nesto javi pa se dogovorimo
<EcoKeco> aha
<EcoKeco> tnx
<EcoKeco> možda mi bude zatrebalo
<EcoKeco> btw. zna li netko neki kompajler za android 
<EcoKeco> kompajler za c++ koji kompajlira za android
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-06
<dodobas> oink oink
<joostvb> pozdrav
<dodobas> pozdrav joostvb 
<Mmike> Hoorbbevarttard!
<joostvb> Mmike: sta?
<joostvb> molim?
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<Mmike> Ma nist
<Mmike> ja to tak
<Mmike> nekad pricam
<Mmike> cudno :0
#ubuntu-hr 2013-04-07
<dodobas> oink oink
<Mmike> Добар дан!
<dodobas> i tebi Mmike 
<Mmike> kako je fin lan
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bitcoin---trziste-je-potpuno-poludjelo-za-virtualnom-valutom--trenutno-vrijedi-preko-100-eura--a-cijene-divljaju--/1095428/
<Mmike> dodobas, bogatis li se? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: svaki dan... :P
<dodobas> jos malo pa cu moci kupiti novi nissan qashqai :)
<dodobas> a jesu ovi novinari 'katastroficari'
<dodobas> BTC se koristi za prijenos vrijednosti... a ne kao valuta
<Mmike> kak' to mislis?
<Mmike> pa kaj se ne koristi svaki novac za prijenos vrijednosti?
<hbogner> steta sto ga nisam prije minirao vise prije nego je crkle gpu jedinica :D
<hbogner> imam samo sicu
<Mmike> mdadm i prokleti check
<Mmike> hbogner, pa kak cijena ide gore brijem da se isplati mintat i sad
<Mmike> bil' mogla moja nvidija mintat
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> moj ubuntu nema pycuda
<dodobas> Mmike: je... ali neki cudni tipovi pohranjuju vrijednost u tom novcu...
<Mmike> nekotnam
<Mmike> Zuuub me boli nije dooooooooobro
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> ssd vs non-ssd :)
<Mmike> idem upgradeirat ubuntu
<Mmike1> Hoopala
<Mmike> Hoola
<Mmike> dodobas: kak se prebacim na drugi prozor u irssiju (da, znam da sam 1001 put pitao to :/ )
<dzl-r> alt 1-2-3
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nish se ne desava
<Mmike> mozda zato kaj sam u screenu?
<dzl-r> nema veze
<dzl-r> cek
<Mmike> alt-lijevo/desno radi
<dzl-r> eto a znam da je alt nesto
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> tja, ributnimo glede backupa
<dodobas> ctrl+n/p
<Mmike> dodobas: ++
<Mmike> jel' mogu kako namountati read-only filesystem tako da ga mogu mijenjati, dok ga ne odmountam? :)
<Mmike> tj, da su promjene samo 'in memory'
<Mmike> tja, mozemo recimo cdrom skopirati :)
<Mmike> Flje flji flja
<Mmike> Ako zelite vidjeti ruzne fontove - probajte midori :)
<Mmike> Ruznjara samo takva :)
<Mmike> http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages <- 404
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> debianu debianu, star li si
<dodobas> Mmike-oviću ? zbog ? :)
<Mmike> a apt-cacher-ng je stari neki
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> a sad upgradeirajmo kubuntu
<jelly-home> Mmike: kao sto livecdovi imaju aufs?  aufs. :-)
<jelly-home> Re: <Mmike> [16:45:00] jel' mogu kako namountati read-only filesystem tako da ga mogu mijenjati, dok ga ne odmountam? :) <Mmike> [16:45:08] tj, da su promjene samo 'in memory'
<Mmike> jelly-home: ack, thnx
<MmikeDOMA> sve je dobro osim, dakako, fontova :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-03-31
<rut> jutro fu***ri
<ivoks> khm
<ivoks> joj, t-comu, majmuni
<ivoks> from=<Office_Fax@mailgw.ad.local>
<jelly> hah, ad domena koja se zove ad
<obruT> ivoks: cek cek, jel mi mozes mailat sve header ?
<ivoks> obruT: ne, odjebem mail u startu
<obruT> full me zanima sto ti je to doslo
<ivoks> dolazi non-stop
<ivoks> obruT: mogu ti dati smtp info, ne headere
<jelly> to lici na envelope, ne header
<obruT> jel ti dolaze faks poruke ili neki spam ?
<jelly> ivoks: usnifaj pa mu posalji celu txiju
<ivoks> obruT: velim ti, odjebem mail pri SMTP-u, ni ne primim ga
<ivoks> postfix/smtpd[22328]: connect from mx01.t.ht.hr[195.29.161.88]
<ivoks> postfix/smtpd[22328]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mx01.t.ht.hr[195.29.161.88]: 450 4.1.8 <Office_Fax@mailgw.ad.local>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found; from=<Office_Fax@mailgw.ad.local> to=<xxx@xxx> proto=ESMTP helo=<mx01.t.ht.hr>
<ivoks> Mar 31 11:02:47
<obruT> brijem da je netko nesto popusio :P  officefax poruke ne bi smjele ici preko tih mx-eva, a kamoli da se igdje spominje ad.local
<ravilov> ce da bude zanimljivo
<ravilov> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/q71/s720x720/1604806_10152203178869471_823360082_n.jpg
<ravilov> blacklight tattoo
<SilverSpace> dan
<weshmashian> mornin'
<MmikePoso> Zadnji dan na poslu :D
<jelly> komposlu?
<SilverSpace> MmikePoso: :) 
<MmikePoso> jelly: pornjava poslu
<MmikePoso> nove pobjede, novi izazovi, novi sefovi :)
<jelly> MmikePoso: u istoj firmi?
<SilverSpace> bolja placa ;)
<MmikePoso> jelly: jok, oso skroz od ovih
<jelly> oho
<weshmashian> gad
<weshmashian> :)
<MmikePoso> weshmashian: aj, sta sad, svi ste povisice dobili :D
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: jos nisam cul nis sluzbeno oko tog (a ni nesluzbeno, kad smo kod tog) :)
<MmikePoso> weshmashian: smatraj onda da nisam nish rekao sad :)
<MmikePoso> ako ce tko pitat ja cu rec da je BotaniCar|2  sve fabricirao :)
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: gukni sad, nije da te mozemo otpustit ;)
<MmikePoso> :D :D :D
<SilverSpace> Milanović: Ova vlada je najbolja do sada, javnost je bila nezadovoljna Račanovom
<SilverSpace> pih vrane izgleda nekome popile mozak
<ravilov> <MmikePoso> weshmashian: aj, sta sad, svi ste povisice dobili :D  <-- povisice od onog sto je trebala bit tvoja placa? :p
<ravilov> SilverSpace, guske u magli?
<ravilov> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc1/t1.0-9/1922429_10152294030138756_279958093_n.jpg
<jelly> weshmashian: kak cete sad opce placu dobivat, ko ce slati racune...???
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykKNC6NjgMc
<datase> jelly: Title: Brotherhood Of Man - Save Your Kisses For Me, Views: 610813, Rating: 98.343372%
<SilverSpace> ravilov: ode sve u kujac
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jebemti jet lag
<ivoks> MmikePoso: \o/
<jelly> najava radova na firewallu... [...] Zahvaćeni servisi, od bitnijih: * 55 servisa po stavkama
<weshmashian> jelly: ko je reko da cemo dobivat placu nadalje?!
<jelly> weshmashian: a i to sto velis
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqzMy1LXjuY
<datase> jelly: Title: Eurovision 1981 - Seid-Memić Vajta - Lejla, Views: 379781, Rating: 98.58942%
<jelly> "prateci vokali: Ismeta, Neda Ukraden i Jadranka Stojakovic, nepogesiv trio"
<MmikePoso> vileni: vele mi da su u spanskom pojacali sodije, 30 konja ima 
<SilverSpace> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/ccea1b9582cc2ff2dce68e35f0595984
<MmikePoso> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_35442.jpg&width=618
<ravilov> MmikePoso, 404 Not Found
<MmikePoso> :D
<ivoks> 666 unread emails u jednom folderu
<jelly> burn it with fire
<ravilov> burninate
<vileni> MmikePoso: sigurno kosta jos vise onda :)
 * MmikePoso ima 0 ticketa :D
<MmikePoso> i 3 maila u inboxu :D
<MmikePoso> vileni: 170 kuna 10 minuta
<MmikePoso> al' vele da ide k'o metak
<MmikePoso> ja nisam probao
<MmikePoso> mozda odem popodne danas
<vileni> ja ni ne budem ako toliko kosta :)
<ravilov> MmikePoso, falit ce ti stari poso, vidices
<MmikePoso> ravilov: znam da hoce
<MmikePoso> vec osjecam tjeskobu
<MmikePoso> al' tako je to u zivotu
<MmikePoso> :D
<ravilov> bas si uvjerljiv :p
 * jelly sumlja da ce MmikePoso doci sutra i reci da je sve bila sala
 * ravilov smatra da Mmikeu treba izradit jumbo plakat sa mysql logom da si zalijepi u sobu umjesto tapeta
<ravilov> moze i u novi ured
<MmikePoso> imam novi hit - mongodb :D
<jelly> Percona!
<ravilov> pa dobro... 4 su zida u prostoriji
<jelly> percona, mariadb, mysql i na cetvrti Ranma½ 
<ivoks> joj, sjecam se kad sam ja sebe unsubscribao s canonicalovih ticketa :)
<ravilov> (na 4. slika Mmiketa otvorenih ruku prema ostala 3 zida i rijecima "sve vas volim!")
<ivoks> od tada mi se broj unread emails drasticno smanjio :D
<SilverSpace> ode dan
<MmikePoso> SilverSpace: kud, srce li mui
<SilverSpace> :) u nepovrat
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfezG5M2ICg
<datase> ravilov: Title: The GOOSEBERRY project teaser - announcing Blender Foundation's feature animation movie, Views: 71184, Rating: 99.525346%
<SilverSpace> ravilov: meni je ovaj blender bolji https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAuhUTzNwiY
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Will it Blend? iPhone 5s and 5c, Views: 2762650, Rating: 92.452136%
<SilverSpace> sa njime znam rukovati 
<ravilov> hah
<ivoks> opet oboje u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> mute oni nesto :)
<ivoks> ziher i sjede zajedno
<ravilov> jedno na drugom
<ravilov> :p
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> lagano pocinjem mrziti redhat
<jelly> heh
<ivoks> firmu, jel
<ivoks> kao sponsor mogli su odlucivati koji ce govornici biti prihvaceni za openstack summit
<ivoks> dali su sebi barem jedan sat svaki dan
<jelly> ok...?
<ivoks> a odbili bas sve prijave koje je canonical predao
<ivoks> da stvar bude smijesnija...
<jelly> a canonical nije sponzor?
<ivoks> ...nekako se 'desilo' da se dosta tema podudara
<ivoks> pa je tako moja tema odbijena
<ivoks> da bi vidio istu temu od strane red hat-a
<ivoks> i dok je moja bila genericka oko openstacka
<ivoks> njihova je iskljucivo za njihove alate
<ivoks> jelly: je, sponzor je
<jelly> a zasto je samo RH birao speakere?
<ivoks> zato sto su uzurpirali sva community mjesta
<ivoks> tja
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: probo sam ono
<MmikePoso> ivoks: nema veze, bitno da ti se OS k'o takav dopada :)
<MmikePoso> hrvoje: znaci, velim: innobackupex --slave-info --stream=tar .
<MmikePoso> i nece pocet opce
<MmikePoso> zapne na onom sto sam pejsto
<MmikePoso> kad kazem 'stop slave'
<MmikePoso> i kad ovaj flusha redo logove, onda normalno radi
<ivoks> MmikePoso: ma smijesno je iz vise razloga
<MmikePoso> bez --stream=tar radi ok (ne moram stopat slave)
<ivoks> MmikePoso: canonical ima iskustva u komercijalnoj primjeni openstacka; mi imamo klijente
<ivoks> redhat nema
<ivoks> ma u biti, odvratno je
<ivoks> nije smijesno, odvratno je
<ivoks> tako je tema 'je li openstack spreman?' prihvacena, a tema 'evo kako smo to napravili za nase klijente' nije
<ivoks> pa je tema 'deploying HA with Red Hat Ent. linux OpenStack' prihvacena, a tema 'deploying HA with SSL with OpenStack' nije
<MmikePoso> :D
<ivoks> pa je tema 'deploying apache qpid on RHEL OpenStack' prihvacena, a qpid uopce nije dio OpenStack referentne arhitekture
<ivoks> a tema 'RabbitMQ HA - how to do it' nije
<MmikePoso> ivoks: novi poso,  nove pizdarije :D
<ravilov> ako ste oboje sponzori te time jednaki, ne razumijem zasto im to dopustate
<jelly> stavi to na javni blog od nekoga tko je "uzurpirao" community mjesto
<ivoks> a rabbit je referentni deployment
<ivoks> ravilov: jednostavno je
<ivoks> ravilov: RH je zakasnio u openstack pricu
<ivoks> dapace, tvrdili su da je bezveze
<ivoks> i sad to zele nadoknaditi
<ivoks> a pri tom ne paze na to da openstack ostane kvalitetan projekt, vec iskljucivo gledaju svoje interese
<ravilov> "Internet je prolazna glupost i izumrijet ce za koju godinu"  --Bill Gates
<ivoks> i bacaju hrpetine novaca u to
<ravilov> ivoks, ponavljam, ne razumijem zasto im to dopustate
<ivoks> ravilov: pa imaju vise novaca :)
<jelly> ravilov: free market
<ravilov> osim ako nisu deblji sponzori od vas
<ravilov> onda jbg
<ivoks> http://openstacksummitmay2014atlanta.sched.org/
<ravilov> onda trebaju jednostavno preimenovat konfu i dodat "RH" negdje u naziv
<ravilov> ...predugackog li hostnamea
<ivoks> prijavili smo hrpetinu tema; nikad vise
<ravilov> sto je najbolje u to vrijeme cu biti u blizini :)
<ivoks> od kako enablati odredjenog vendora
<ivoks> do ideje oko promjene organizacije projekta
<ivoks> sve odbili
<jelly> onda napravite paralelni summit <g>
<jelly> preko puta
<ivoks> pa i mogli bi
<ivoks> razgovarao sam s likom koji je pokrenuo to
<ravilov> ocigledno ti je prilicno jasna njihova poslovno-komercijalna strategija, zasto te onda cudi ovakav tijek dogadjaja? :p
<ivoks> i ne zeli niti dolaziti vise na summit
<ivoks> gadi mu se
<jelly> ivoks: a ovo preko neutralnog sockpuppeta stavi na web za public shaming
<ivoks> Deploy Red Hat Enterprise Linux OpenStack Platform in a cluster with HAProxy providing load balancing. 
<ivoks> holly f...
<ivoks> cak su i kopirali nas dizajn :D
<ivoks> joj, mogao bi otici i smijati im se
<ivoks> bas me zanima jesu li kopirali i nas bug :D
<ivoks> koji smo u medjuvremenu ispravili
<ivoks> (bug koji ne bi ni uocili da nam nije dosao klijent i rekao 'da, ovo radi za 99% firmi, ali mi trebamo jos i ovaj feature')
<jelly> ivoks: cekaj da se pojavi na govornici s tim
<ravilov> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2014-03/28/copyright-reform
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/dobre-vijesti/mala-tajna-velikoga-majstora-oguli-jabuku-u-dvije-sekunde-360142
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/fina-ne-priznaje-da-im-se-sustav-raspao-sve-je-u-redu-ali-produzujemo-rok-za-predaju-financijskih-izvjesca/737045.aspx
<SilverSpace> no da 
<jelly> pfffft
<ivoks> o svasta
<ivoks> kao da u hr ima tisuce firmi
<jelly> MILIONI
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/funbox/ljubimci/324453/Morski-pas-mu-vukao-kajak-dva-sata.html
<SilverSpace> ovo je malo bistriji amer 
 * MmikePoso ide doma
<jelly> MmikePoso: zbogom pron.com!
<SilverSpace> jelly: napravio si mmike beckup :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/8mx4ev
<MmikePoso> zbogom porn.com
<weshmashian> gad!
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> pop3-login: Login: user=<xxxxx>, method=PLAIN, rip=65.55.41.206, lip=xxxx, mpid=7649
<jelly> weshmashian: more COCKS 4 u
<ivoks> whois 65.55.41.206
<ivoks> OrgName:        Microsoft Corporation
<ivoks> NetRange:       65.52.0.0 - 65.55.255.255
<ivoks> upali na user account iz microsoftove mreze
<ivoks> sto znaci da je microsoftva mreza - kompromitirana
<jelly> isto kao i bilo kojeg drugog providera, point?
<jelly> ivoks: lan.iskon.hr je cesce na blacklisti nego sto nije
<ivoks> jelly: pa microsoft nije ISP
<markosejic> d vecer
<ivoks> jelly: dakle, netko iz iz microsoft.com IP adresnog prostora spojio na moj server koristeci account sa slabom lozinkom i slao spam
<ivoks> jelly: to je poanta :)
<ivoks> jelly: i to ne sa jednog stroja, vec sa vise njih
<ivoks> in fact, sa 33 razlicite ip adrese
<weshmashian> jelly: erm...
<ravilov> jelly, kako to da je interni stroj blacklistan? to tako treba bit? :)
<jelly> ivoks: wrong, MS je ISP za svojih 100k radnih mjesta
<ivoks> jelly: dakle, za strojeve koje imaju pod kontrolom
<ivoks> nije da su telekom pa da im netko uvali stroj koji je tko zna u kakvom stanju
<jelly> uh... ali jesu
<jelly> to ima tisuce odjela, i stotine mreza
<jelly> dal ce negdje neki PC biti pwnan samo je pitanje vremena
<ivoks> i ti i ja znamo da se na takve mreze ne moze upiknuti laptop koji nije odobrila sluzba
<ivoks> ili mozda ti ne znas, uglavnom, vjeruj mi, ne mozes doci tamo i upiknuti svoj stroj
<Mmike> crko mi vpn :D
<ivoks> svaki stroj je odobrilo 'sigurnosno vijece' i informaticka sluzba
<jelly> sluzba koja odobrava hardver nece sprijeciti 0day
<ivoks> nece
<ivoks> moja poanta je da im je mreza nezasticena
<ivoks> da ne znaju odrzavati vlastiti OS
<ivoks> ni mrezu
<ivoks> ako netko moze koristiti SMTP na proizvoljni server u hrvatskoj, onda oni ne znaju odrzavati mrezu
<Mmike> weshmashian, aj mi msgni broj od vniksica, plz
<ravilov> ivoks, istini za volju, sluzbeno se ne smije pikat u mrezu sta se tko sjeti, ali ljudi to ipak rade
<ravilov> Mmike, odmah prijavi kvar! :p
<ivoks> ravilov: ljudi to rade; u ozbiljnim firmama im to nece omoguciti pristup mrezi
<ivoks> cak i SRCE to ne dozvoljava u ucenickim domovima :)
<ravilov> da?
<ivoks> ili carnet
<ivoks> ili kakogod se to sad zove :D
<ravilov> nisam to znao
<ravilov> ja mislio da u lan mozes upiknut sve sa cega se mozes autorizirat :)
<ravilov> carnetov lan po domovima, that is
<ivoks> ovisno o politici firme
<ivoks> carnet nije toliko striktan
<ivoks> ali ja sam sa svojim klijentima dozivljavao sve:
<ivoks> a) brisanje diska na ulazu i izlazu iz zgrade
<ivoks> b) kupovinu laptopa od strane klijenta
<ivoks> c) visednevna cekanja da mi se omoguci izlaz na odredjenom portu na switchu
<ravilov> cek, b) ne kuzim - bio si im u zgradi i prije nego su te pustili van su ti htjeli otkupit laptop?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> dolazis tamo bez icega svojeg
<ivoks> oni ti daju laptop na kojem radis
<ivoks> na kraju dana, ostavljas laptop
<ivoks> bilo je i situacija gdje se radilo u sobi u kojoj nema ni GSM signala, a kamoli interneta :)
<ivoks> prosli tjedan sam bio kod klijenta koji mi nije dao pristup mrezi
<ivoks> kada bi ustekao svoj laptop u switch, port na switchu bi se blokirao
<ivoks> wifi-a nema
<ravilov> jel bilo bar prozora? :p
<ivoks> u sobi? ne
<ravilov> sta ste u podrumu bili?
<ivoks> al sam imao svoj laptop i 3g
<ivoks> a njihov laptop na kojem sam radio
<ravilov> ...bi bacio kroz prozor da ga je bilo?
<ivoks> tako da, ne mogu si zamisliti da microsoft nema istu ili slicnu politiku
<ivoks> a kamoli da dozvoljavaju smtp prema bilo kome
<ivoks> njihov laptop je bio windows stroj, kriptirani disk
<ivoks> oni ga otkljucaju
<ravilov> no dobro, mislim da se barem slazemo da taj pristup do tebe nije bio ni autoriziran ni planiran
<ravilov> (ms -> smtp)
<ivoks> psmstrs
<ivoks> ostalo mi 200$+
<ravilov> to je... lose?
<ivoks> da, necu prebacivat u kune kad cu opet ici za koji tjedan
<ravilov> ok...?
<ivoks> 8000kn sam potrosio u tjedan dana :/
<ivoks> 5500kn na hotel
<ivoks> 1000kn na mobitel
<ivoks> 1500kn na taxi
<ivoks> trebao sam si auto rentat :)
<ravilov> pa stvarno
<ravilov> bas si rasipnik
<ravilov> :p
<jelly> ivoks: ne bih se slozio, i mislim da je samo pitanje velikih brojeva
<ivoks> jelly: s cime?
<weshmashian> Mmike: sunce ti, di si sad nesto? :)
<ravilov> kako moj i5 koji je nazivno 2.6 GHz radi na 3.0 GHz?
<ravilov> nista nije modano ili mijenjano
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/na-remontu-u-ukrajini-zavrseni-testni-letovi-na-dva-zrakoplova-mig-21-bis/1178638/
<ivoks> nadam se da je to zadnji put da se zajebavamo s tim migovima
<ivoks> ovog pavasovic-viskovica sam vidio jednom u pubu
<ivoks> sjedio za stolom do mojeg
<ivoks> s likom na kojem se vidi da nema stila, ali ima novaca
<ivoks> i tom liku zazvoni telefon
<ivoks> javi se i nesto prica
<ivoks> zavrsi i veli pavasovicu da dolazi neki drugi lik
<ivoks> a ovaj njemu, 'ti znas da ja moram ici onda, ne mozemo svi biti za istim stolom'
<ivoks> i ode
<ivoks> i dodje drugi lik sumljivog ukusa, ali s ocito puno novaca
<ivoks> taj lik samo brani mafijase
<ivoks> Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/65-khmer.conf", line 32: out of memory
<ivoks> pa dobro koliko ti memorije treba
<jelly-home> ivoks: s time da MS ne zna odrzavat mrezu samo zato sto je jedan klijent na botnetu
<ivoks> jelly-home: racunalo iz MS mreze se spojilo na port 25 mail servera u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> treba li ista dodati tome?
<ivoks> to nema veze s tim racunalom
<ivoks> iz MS mreze se mozes spajati na random SMTP-e po svijetu
<jelly-home> ivoks: 25 ili 587?
<jelly-home> ili 110?
<ivoks> i 110 i 25
<jelly-home> nice
<ivoks> opet, sa 33 razlicite IP adrese
<ivoks> dakle, cak nije niti rijec o jednom racunalu
<jelly-home> ak je u istom segmentu, vjerojatno je isto racunalo
<ivoks> pa segment im je /12
<jelly-home> u istom /24 ili /22 
<ivoks> nije isti /24
<ivoks> nisam isao gledati detalje
<jelly-home> neki put je zanimljivo analizirati fail2ban, pa vidis kad banira jednu adresu, za par sati node dodje sa slicnom
<jelly-home> 2014-03-30 08:27:29,250 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [sasl] Ban 62.141.37.248
<jelly-home> 2014-03-30 11:52:21,130 fail2ban.actions: WARNING [sasl] Ban 62.141.39.78
<ivoks> ovo je sve bilo unutar par minuta
<ravilov> jos se prica o nesretnom ms-u?
<ivoks> jucer u frankfurtu
<ivoks> u izlogu sat od 20.000 eura
<ivoks> pa sta taj radi
<jelly-home> mjeri vrijeme!
<ivoks> https://www.breitling.com/en/models/chronomat/chronomat-44-airborne/
<ivoks> ovo bi ja
<SilverSpace> jednog dana 
<ivoks> The Airborne models will launch in the U.S. in June, Breitling says, and the prices will range from $8,030 to $9,060.
<ivoks> http://www.watchtime.com/blog/baselworld/baselworld-2014-new-breitling-chronomat-airborne-watches/#
<Mmike> weshmashian, sta bilo?
<Mmike> zakaj je bed spajt se na SMTP po svijetu?
<Mmike> pa i ja se iz svoje mreze mogu spojit na port 25 mail servera u svijetu
<Mmike> mislim, kak drugacije mail posaljem? :)
<ivoks> al ti nisi korporacija
<Mmike> kako nisam!
<Mmike> malena, doduse, al' sam skroz korporativan!
<Mmike> kol'ko poreza placam, jebemti... :)
<jelly-home> Mmike, Inc.
<Mmike> to sam iskon neda spajanje na 25 :)
<jelly-home> tebi sigurno!
<Mmike> jelly, sta sam ja kao nekvi zlocesti?
<jelly-home> spajas se na 25?  DA :-D
<jelly-home> osim toga si povezan sa nepocudnim sadrzajem
<jelly-home> http://i.imgur.com/Kqyj3R8.jpg
<weshmashian> Mmike: nista! :)
<weshmashian> jelly-home: u tom slucaju, ja kao korisnik iskonovih usluga, ne bi mogo slat mail od doma :)
<weshmashian> to kaj ne koristim iskonov smtp je skroz nebitno :)
<jelly-home> weshmashian: port 25 se ne koristi za slanje maila sa klijenta
<weshmashian> jebote, izgleda da fakat trebam jos kave
<jelly-home> za to sluzi submission, tcp/587
<weshmashian> i zacepit, usputno :)
<weshmashian> no, on the bright side, cekam palacinke sad
<jelly-home> np, danas su ionako svi ludi od promjene sata
<ivoks> meni kazes
<weshmashian> ivoks: i ti cekas palacinke?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> nego sam lud od promjene sata
<jelly-home> ivoks: ti su najludji, hoces promijenit sat na onaj od $8k 
<ivoks> jucer sjedim u baru u frankfurtu
<weshmashian> jebote, kaj bu Sanader sad bez svih onih satova svojih
<ivoks> 10 ujutro
<ivoks> i velim zeni, pol litre pive
<ivoks> i nakon toga jos pol
<ivoks> a u avionu vino
<ivoks> e da...
<weshmashian> long story short, do 10am $TZ si bil pijan ko majka? :)
<ivoks> uzeo sam si bose slusalice
<ivoks> fakat ne cujes turbine od aviona
<jelly-home> ivoks: one sa suzbijanjem?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> qc15
<ivoks> kliknes i sve oko tebe nestane
<jelly-home> to sam si gledao dal si mogu opravdati trosak u glavi :-)
<ivoks> http://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/headphones/noise_cancelling_headphones/quietcomfort_15/index.jsp
<ivoks> must have a avion
<ivoks> za
<jelly-home> dodji kod nas u ofis pa probaj :-)
<ivoks> ljudske glasove cujes
<ivoks> suzbije ih
<ivoks> ono, isto je jel netko normalno prica ili se dere
<ivoks> al ne cujes sumove
<ivoks> ne cujes aute na cesti
<ivoks> nista
<ivoks> probao sam ih i u autu
<ivoks> dizelas, fino se cuje
<ivoks> upalis, i nema vise motora :)
<SilverSpace> za tu lovu ne bi ni smjelo se loshe cut 
<Mmike> ivoks, da ne pitam za Doritose? :)
<Mmike> e, koji osjecaj - stalno mi ruka/tastatura/mis polete na nagios, a ono 'connection refused' :D
<ivoks> Mmike: zaboravio
<Mmike> ivoks, nije bed, i ces ti jos preko ;D
<ivoks> i ti ces :D
<ivoks> pa ces si sam kupiti
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<ivoks> upgrade na 14.04 traje vjecno
<ivoks> imam previse paketa hehe
<ivoks> i prvi put nakon jako dugo vremena radim upgrade desktopa koji nema ssd disk
<SilverSpace> http://m55-bike.com/
<ivoks> The starting price of the Terminus (2012-2013 models) is €27,000  / $38,000
<ivoks> kaj su oni ludi
<ivoks> za to u americi kupis dva auta
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> radje pogledaj ovo
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCHGcAQgjMY
<ivoks> :)
<datase> ivoks: Title: Most Dangerous Sexy Fashion Photo Shoot / BASE Jump | BASE Girl, Ep. 3, Views: 574254, Rating: 83.125734%
<SilverSpace> http://thejudge13.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/xdh2ioz.gif
<ivoks> reboot u 14.04
<Mmike> ivoks, o, ti, smjeli covjece :D
<ivoks> hm, ubrazno je
<ivoks> i meni u prozoru
<ivoks> prozori nemaju border
<ivoks> i bacaju sjenu
<ivoks> ima dobrih backgrounda :)
<SilverSpace> super radi 
<ivoks> da, vec mi jedan frend rekao da radi bolje nego 13.10
<SilverSpace> bolje od 13.10
<SilverSpace> ja to tobro vidim na mom atomu 
<ivoks> kak se dobije popis svih prozora?
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> jesam blesav :)
<ivoks> mozes traziti prozor, super
<ivoks> http://www.expansys.com/htc-one-dual-sim-32gb-silver-256972/
<Mmike> idem 
<Mmike> ne bit za kompom :D
<Mmike> ajte
<SilverSpace> oj
<ravilov> <Mmike> pa i ja se iz svoje mreze mogu spojit na port 25 mail servera u svijetu
<ravilov> <Mmike> to sam iskon neda spajanje na 25 :)
<ravilov> sad se pitamo zasto...
<ravilov> :p
<SilverSpace> kaj je VAT
<SilverSpace> pdv
<ravilov> da?
<Hrki> jeste, doslovni prijevod kao i pdv
<SilverSpace> Dinamo odbio zahtjev za članstvom Šimiću, Mariću i Bišćanu
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/prava-istina-o-pusenju-trave-veliko-istrazivanje-pokazalo-da-napuseni-ljudi-postizu-bolji-akademski-uspjeh/1178671/
<Mmike> " The whole kerfuffle started yesterday evening"
<Mmike> kerfuffle?
<Mmike> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/14/03/31/0254226/dropboxs-new-policy-of-scanning-files-for-dmca-issues
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-01
<BotaniCar|2> DoPar Jutar
<rut> jutro fu***ri
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ja ne radim :)
<BotaniCar|2> cek, you're between jobs ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> Awww
<BotaniCar|2> Zadnji put kad je bilo tak smo pili kavu i konjak ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Moram traziti slobodan dan :) 
<BotaniCar|2> djes' rutino 
<rut> evo radim :)
<rut> pravim backupe
<BotaniCar|2> Nadam se da radis i automatiku da to ne moras opet :) Imas mjesta za test restora ? :D
<BotaniCar|2> Ja vise nemrem pristupiti sucelju ni jednog switcha .. kaj se to nocas desilo .. 
<rut> da da .. automatika .. al nemogu sve odjednom nego postepeno 
<BotaniCar|2> Samo ti guraj, bar guras u pravom smjeru :)
<rut> sto ti krepalo sve na poslu /
<rsedak> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<rsedak> :-)
<BotaniCar|2> rut: nije, switchevi rade, samo ni jednom ne mogu pristupiti ni na koji nacin :) Kao da su im se blankale zadane IP adrese :) Bude pricekalo 
<rut> kakvi su to switchevi ?
<BotaniCar|2> Inace dobri :) Mislim, da naglasim "switching radi"; dobri su i sad, bo(n)g zna kaj im je blankalo IP postavke, ali necu sad tehnicaru u sali sjebat' jutarnju kav, pricekat ce
<rut> ma da .. da kopa nos.. zovi ga i nek radi svoj posao :)
<BotaniCar|2> Radit ce ga  bolje nakon kave :) Radio sam i ja takav posao, pametnije mi je da ga pustim na miru :) 
<rut> kako ti kazes :)
<BotaniCar|2> ma to je isto k'o s konobarima, necu da mi frajer pljune u switch  dok ne gledam :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: nacuo sam da si dobio posao u red hatu
<ivoks> joooooooooooooooooj
<ivoks> dobijem ticket 'danas bi objavili web, pa molimo da se http://nesto/proba prebaci u http://nesto'
<ivoks> ujutro mi dolazi sms da web ne radi
<ivoks> i komentar 'nesto ne valja, kada se makne /proba, onda sve radi'
<BotaniCar|2> lol
<ivoks> od te iste osobe
<ivoks> sad sam joj odgovorio 'pa da, to ste tako trazili jucer'
<ivoks> i muk, nema odgovora vec 5 minuta
<BotaniCar|2> vjerojatno mu server pulla mailove svakih 5 minuta :) 
<ivoks> ovo je direktna sms komunikacija
<BotaniCar|2> Ahh :) Onda cekaj da se prestane sramiti/traziti izgovor za golffish memory :) 
<rsedak> ivoks: Red Hat? cool :-)
<ivoks> ah, that reminds me...
<ivoks> nisam odgovorio na neke facebook poruke :)
<rsedak> ivoks: ajde odgovori ako nisi odgovorio :-D
<BotaniCar|2> Tajlandjanke ti ne daju mira ! You're hung like a donkey :) 
<ivoks> ovi popovcani, joj...
<rsedak> ma dan ne mozes s njima ali niti bez njih :-)
<rsedak> a i onda kada im odgovoris nacekas se povratnu informaciju :-D
<rsedak> ja pogledao onaj popis (koji se vec vjerojatno i izmjenio) i nisam nasao carobne rijeci s moje strane
<rsedak> a zasto je !indoze u topicu ? :-D
<ivoks> joj, munjenih li ljudi
<rsedak> ok ok pronaci cu carobne rijeci
<rsedak> ako nije kasno :-D
<BotaniCar|2> rsedak: ceka se da verzija aktualnih windowsa dostigne verziju ubuntua ! The race is on :D
<rsedak> BotaniCar|2: a tooooooo :-D
<Mmike> ivoks, jel? :) nit vise nit manje :D
<rsedak> slabo "kopcan" danas :-)
<rsedak> oo Mmike dobro jutro
<Mmike> rsedak, o! :) 
<Mmike> rsedak,  kaj ima? :D
<rsedak> pao mysql server, RAM ga skurio
<rsedak> mislim da je primarni master .-D
<rsedak> i danas skuzio da moram ponovno placati Finin certifikat ali preko PBS-a :-(
<rsedak> PBZ-a
<rsedak> nevjerojatni su, samo izmisljaju kako maznuti novce "lagalno"
<Mmike> rsedak, primarni master?
<Mmike> sto je to?
<Mmike> jel' to na kruh ide? :D
<rsedak> aha na onaj kruh koji peces s brasnom iz Lidla :-D
<BotaniCar|2> https://scontent-b-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/t1.0-9/1526268_845742465451856_1952995629_n.jpg #Vlada.hr ! 
<rut> muffin daj radi nesto .. ne kopaj nos
<BotaniCar|2> Radim! Tko treba, i rezultate vidi :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: sunac ti, mali mi je celi dan global one kiflice, samo sam vrske moral micat' jer su mu bili pre tvrdi :D
<rsedak> :-)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: :)
<ivoks> Earlier this month, a Fresno man received what is believed to be the strongest sentence issued anywhere in the United States for firing a laser pointer at an aircraft—14 years in prison.
<ivoks> tak treba
<rsedak> nece se tamo netko igrati s laserom i "gadjati" avione
<Mmike> uh, kiflice
<Mmike> dobre kiflice bile :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bas i nisu :) puno bolji moraju biti
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eto prilike u nedjelju da popravis :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u 17h 
<SilverSpace> budemo vidjeli jel nas prima BotaniCar
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike gleda botanicara
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da, moram priznati, 14.04 radi bolje nego 13.10 za sad
<ivoks> bit ce to dobar desktop lts
<rsedak> ja sam jos uvijek na 10.04 :-)
<rsedak> da, da, tko bi reko da ne koristim Fedoru ili CentOs za desktop
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ja ga vrtim jedno mjesec dana i ni jednom mi se nije srusio nakon nadogradnje za sad :)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: :)
<SilverSpace> eto tamni kruh i nije tako zdrav kao sto govore
<SilverSpace> Red Bull radi na novoj F1 turbo motor 
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ce odjebati renault
<SilverSpace> http://grandprix247.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/red-bull-turbo-v6.jpg
<SilverSpace> kazu u RB da Novac nije problem
<SilverSpace> pogledao sam snimku malezije i fakat sam razocaran 
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: dodjite vi kad hocete, samo da se zna da Filip u 19h ide spavati i da se ocekuje da budete tiho k'o misionari :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: smjestit cemo se u vrt :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: !!! kaj, moral bu'm stalak za TV cupat' i premjestati na vanjsku fasadu ? psmtr, ok, sve za goste :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Donesite neki projektor koji mozemo spojiti na maxtv kutijicu :D
<BotaniCar|2> Dobra je stvar sto se prati formula, a ne neki sport di je zvuk bitan :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Retrospektivno, ova mi je utrka bila bas cool. Fino korektno vozena, nikakvih pizdarij . good race 
<SilverSpace> nema tu vise zvuka http://bit.ly/1juP3Aq
<SilverSpace> ali ok naviknut cemo se na to 
<SilverSpace> u ove prve dvije utrke pala su pretjecanja za 50% cak i vise 
<BotaniCar|2> Treba sparat' gorivo, nek' se onaj ispred trosi 
<SilverSpace> ove se pile bolje cuju https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GwGVxl1efM
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Best Moment Marquez vs Rossi @Sirkuit Losail 2014, Views: 46285, Rating: 98.87324%
<ivoks> http://www.shockmansion.com/images/mullet-band/#.Uzp0sqUBQ5Y.facebook
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, lol@zvuk :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, odemo mi do 19, nofrx, utrka ce i tak prije bit gotova
<Mmike> nego, on fakat ode spat u 19h, ili se tad samo pocinjete trudit? :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, to je ciljano vrijeme. U realnosti pojedemo i operemo se do ~19:15, onda gledamo TV jos 10 min, pa ga polegnemo i molimo za milost. Oko 20h je u snu, a mi na kraju snaga :) Vec je oko 19h tak umoran i razdrazljiv da bi ga spremil i ranije, ali on ne da :)
<BotaniCar|2> Dobijam teze-egzoticne greske od ERP-a, nikak skuzit zasto, na kraju ispadne da servis od baze nije pokrenut .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: Franko je isao spavati u 21h 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ja svojeg boKca moram buditi u 6:30 za vrtic, moram ga prisiliti da se naspava, ako vec nece sam :) Ako ga pustim da legne kad on hoce em je razdrazljiv prije spavanja, em se nemre zbuditi ujutro :( 
<SilverSpace> tj. 20-21 zavisi kako kad se umori 
<SilverSpace> ma ovaj se i sad budi u 6h
<SilverSpace> jucer u 5h
<SilverSpace> i popodne uopce ne spava
<jelly> ivoks: nego, jel ima simulatora sa implementiranim idiotima koji smetaju zelenim laserima 
<SilverSpace> ovo se zove ured http://www.shockmansion.com/images/home-office/
<ivoks> egrep ^processor /proc/cpuinfo | wc -l
<ivoks> 48
<jelly> tak quad socket intel server izgleda
<jelly> a oni amdovi sto imaju 8 threadova po svakom coreu i vise
<ivoks> sad zamisli 6000 takvih :)
<jelly> ivoks: zamisljam agregate koji to moraju drzati na zivotu
<jelly> 20MW?
<ivoks> to nije moja briga :)
<jelly> eh... softverasi
<SilverSpace> serveri su danas najveci zagadivaci okolisa
<jelly> SilverSpace: ma molim te...
<SilverSpace> jos kad zbrojis racunala 
<SilverSpace> iha 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> krave ih sisaju za 3 reda velicine
<jelly> mozda 2 reda
<SilverSpace> jelly: krave bar nesto daju meso i mlijeko :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: podatak ti je u redu, ako gledas samo IT segment,. Onda dodas krave u usporedbu i puknes se smijati 
<SilverSpace> mozes jest 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: meni serveri daju da imam za jest' ! :) 
<jelly> mozes se i preselit u cvjetnu Svedsku
<jelly> jer ovdje ce biti pustinja
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: te iste lude krave :)
<BotaniCar|2> "troubleshooting SOLR index" - "just reinstall the app, not worth the time" 
<jelly> treba pobiti 90% krava i limitirati kolicinu mesa koja se trosi
 * jelly voli zivotinje
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ili im svima pometati cepove F riti ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<jelly> na zalost, mi kao vrsta nismo sposobni proaktivno reagirati i to ce nas doci glave
<jelly> tj... sposobni jesmo, al voljni?
<BotaniCar|2> Voljni nismo za nikaj dok god XBOX ima struje i u frizideru ima nekaj. kaj dodje ta proaktivnost ? :D
 * SilverSpace bas me briga kad umrem
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ono kad znas da ce tvoj klinac imati 5x manje struje, vode i hrane u frizideru
<jelly> "ma ne bu valjda"
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ono kad ne znam kaj da radim po tom pitanju. Odnosno, znam, mogu se prilagoditi sustavu u nadi da ce moje uvlacenje u guzice doprinjeti tome da on nestasicu osjeti sto kasnije 
<jelly> prestanes jesti meso osim jednom tjedno, gasis kompjutere, punjace i tv iz struje, i stavis klimu na 25 umjesto 21
<jelly> (ljeti)
<BotaniCar|2> uglavnom se drzim takvih smjernica. I onda jedan amer usere za 5 takvih k'o ja  .. 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<jelly> da
<BotaniCar|2> mozda ona ideja o depopulizaciji Zemlje nije tak luda. Beats killing cows
<SilverSpace> zemlji spasa nema, ljudi se umnozavaju ubrzano i umiru sve kasnije 
<SilverSpace> pojest ce i travu 
<jelly> zemlja ce se oporavit
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: nije da nemamo nacina sve nahraniti - kad bi bilo $nekima isplativo
<jelly> SilverSpace: to se rijesi kao u kini -- jedno dijete po obitelji, porezi na svako iduce
<jelly> eugenika je dosla na zao glas <g>
<jelly> SilverSpace: osim za nesretne koji dobiju blizance, trojke itd, njima se mora oprostiti
<BotaniCar|2> Oprostis, a visak djece odvedes 
<BotaniCar|2> Da im se ne bi dogodila jos koja "zabuna"
<SilverSpace> svasta http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/drama-u-13-ici-djevojcici-ukrao-psa-majku-gurnuo-iz-tramvaja-930281
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne bi samo konstatiram
<SilverSpace> populacija raste 
<ravilov> desit ce se prije ili kasnije neka lijepa kataklizma koja ce pocistit visak populacije
<SilverSpace> Turska upala u Googleove servere?
<BotaniCar|2> ravilov: bed je kod toga sto ne prezive nuzno najvredniji, nego oni sretni/spretni
<ravilov> to je ok
<BotaniCar|2> to je ok, ako prihvatis srecu za kriterij pri odabiru "viska", je se ne bi slozio da je to kljuc po kojem treba cistiti 
<BotaniCar|2> nevezano, u mail klijentu su mi folderi "ticketing" u "smeće" jedan do drugoga :) Daje covjeku ideje :)
<BotaniCar|2> s/u/i/
<SilverSpace> lol Alonso likuje: Dobro je dok pobjeđujem Kimija!
<SilverSpace> koji lik 
<SilverSpace> http://pljusak.com/
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/nKjDZNL.jpg # Cyanide & Happiness meets Mr.Potato Head...
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxzasve.com/vlada-rh-potpisala-ekskluzivni-ugovor-s-canonicalom
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nemoj tak ocite prvoaprilske prankove servirati :9 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<BotaniCar> 12 millera za 14 laptopa ? Mozda ipak nije shala 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ec0tkw
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da je istina bilo bi i vise millera :)
<BotaniCar> :))) Ili ne bi dobili ni jedan laptop za te pare :) 
<BotaniCar> errr, di je sad ebanking na stranicama RBA ? :D
<BotaniCar> nasao preko ggla prije nego navigajuci kroz sajt .. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ugasim tv ovaj se sam upali 
<SilverSpace> i tako dva puta
<SilverSpace> zaboravio da sam rpi stavio na update a spojen je hdmi na tv
<SilverSpace> vec mislio koji k je sad
<ravilov> dodje trenutak kad imas previse pospajane elektronike da elektronika kontrolira tebe a ne ti nju
<ravilov> i freenode je saljiv danas
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0eknUtEMWw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Mark Kroos Plays Dueling Banjos From Deliverance by Himself, Views: 669107, Rating: 99.10112%
<ravilov> dobar
<SilverSpace> danas ne treba citati portale jer ne znas kaj je istina a kaj laz
<jelly> SilverSpace: dakle, isto kao i svaki drugi dan
<SilverSpace> doduse ni ostalim danima nije bolje
<jelly> instantrimshot.com !
<SilverSpace> jelly: bas
<SilverSpace> kaze mi irssi > Doing this is not a good idea.
<SilverSpace> krivu naredbu upisao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> koja je bila naredba? da nije /echo Doing this is not a good idea. ?
<ravilov> :p
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of-lpfsBR8U#t=276 # wu-tang ninjaZ 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Wu-Tang Clan - Gravel Pit, Views: 1985665, Rating: 96.728354%
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-26830383
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar> Ono kad u doba deduplikacije i M2M komunikacija ja, rucno, dupliciram podatke .. 
<obruT> i tak... znaci ukidaju formulu 1
<BotaniCar> Moze ! ja sam u nedjelju ionako predlozio da pocnemo gledati nesto drugo, makar pornice ! Sve se bolje cuje od F1
<rut> daj muffin nemoj pretjerivat :)
<rut> di ces pornic u nejdlju ujutro ?
<obruT> rut: nego kad ?
<rut> navecer
<obruT> ma navecer zaspes
<rut> pa da me zena maltretira ujutro poslje naporne veceri
<obruT> kakve veze ima zena s gledanjem pornica ?
<rut> pa gleda samnom 
<rut> :)
<markosejic> lol
<obruT> nek ona radi sta oce :)
<BotaniCar> rut: ma, nje (vecinom ) bed, nisu sve utrke u nama nezahvalnoj vremenskoj zoni. Povrh toga, di ces bolje vrijeme za pornic nego ono kad je "koplje visoko" iovako i onako :9 
<rut> i dobro je da su sad v6 motori . preglasno je ono 
<rut> ma zajebi ti ujutro . ujutro je za spavanje 
<rut> koplje nek stoji 
<rut> nisi zensko bogati da bi ujutro ???!! .. zene bi ujutro vecinom . muski ne
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, ja sam u braku vec par godina. JA BI BILO KAD ! :) 
<rut> to znaci da ti zena samo da ujutro i gotovo .. :( .. izbori se za sebe muffin !!!
<rut> promjeni plocu . nedaj joj 2-3x ujutro pa ces biti opet car !
<BotaniCar> Hurr,pa ne dam jkoj ni jedno jutro :( Dajem najbolje od sebe firmi ! :) 
<rut> onda daj samo . necu vise o sexu .. dekoncetrira me a radim 
<BotaniCar> Ma, ovo kaj ti radis moze pricekati dok ne rijesimo pitanje optimalnog termina za sex ! 
 * BotaniCar hides
<rut> optimalni ? .. kad god pozelis .. samo ne ujutro (kad sam jos u krevetu i snivam) ..
<obruT> BotaniCar: bilo kad, ali ne sa zenom (suprogom) :)
<rut> obrut slazem se 101% !
<BotaniCar> obruT: nismo specificirali cija je supruga , zato me rut i zbunjuje, ostavlja dojam tipa koji bi spremio koplje na toplo , samo da susjeda hoce
<rut> muffin najbolje je kad je tuda ;)
<rut> i zgodna
<rut> te nesto starija .. cca 40g
<BotaniCar> ovo s godinama kuzim, veca ej sansa da niej u kondiciji kao ni ja, pa ispadnem je*ac bez znojenja ! 
<rut> o ovome pricam ; https://www.google.hr/search?q=amateur+milf&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=1rU6U7vaCsjBhAeopYDQCQ&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=685
<SilverSpace> danas ne treba citati portale jer ne znas kaj je istina a kaj laz:)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> "A server error has occured.There are a number of reasons why this could have happened." # shitty Sherlock 
<rut> ma kakakv error ?
<rut> neradi link 
<BotaniCar> ma, to nevezano, uz sex s vama kao radim nekaj 
<rut> samo radi . nedaj se smetat
<BotaniCar> Nene, dapace, ne dajte mi da radim ! Ovo sto radim je glupo ! :) 
<SilverSpace> kaze lik sa burze > ako nisi imao novca sad ga imas jos manje ako si ga imao sad ga imas jos vise
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to je prirodjeno novcu, gravitira na vishe ( pucki: vrag sere na vel'ku hrpu). 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<obruT> mi o sexu...
<jaizza> obruT: jel se skida ikad ta tema s dnevnog reda?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡Å¡
<jaizza> :-X
<SilverSpace> http://www.netokracija.com/netflix-srbija-hrvatska-slovenija-67085
<rut> evo jaizza ce potvrdit .. zene najvise vole ujutro .. jel to stoji ?
<ivoks> i jos uvijek sam tu
<BotaniCar> jaizza: RACI MU DA ZENE VOLE DOK STOJI 
<BotaniCar> raci !!! patki isto
<rut> muffin .. pusti zenu nek ljepo odgovori 
<jaizza>  BotaniCar žene voli dok radi
<BotaniCar> Moja (bar tako kaze) ne voli dok je na poslu 
<rut> da . a kad je doma onda je papucar :P
<jaizza> kod mene na poslu baš i nema kandidata
<jaizza> the frajer je otišao u Dubai...
<BotaniCar> zbilja je otisao, ili ste ga potjerali ? :D
<jaizza> sam je otišao
<jaizza> dobrovoljno
<jaizza> čudak
<SilverSpace> sprzio me vitamin D
<jaizza> bogek dragi, ja jedva gledm
<SilverSpace> jaizza: rano ustajes
<BotaniCar> lovi sex, zorom ranom ( ako je vjerovati rutu) 
<SilverSpace> rade bi da me sprzi vitamin B
<jaizza> kaj je posebno u sexu zprpm ranom?
<jaizza> te da li ste ga obavijestili da se zora rana pomaknula na sat kasnije?
<BotaniCar> zora je stanje uma ! 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: hoćeš reći da se možda sexa u 10 navečer?
<BotaniCar> tko se, sad pak, sexa u 22h ? 
<jaizza> khm
<BotaniCar> ( nisam ) 
<jaizza> nekaj mi je zapelo u grlu
<BotaniCar> ( nisam ) 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: vitamin B je dobar saveznik u borbi protiv vitamina D
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pijan(pivo B) na sunce(D) uh bas i ne bi 
 * SilverSpace se drzi hladovine
 * BotaniCar se drzi piva
<jaizza> SilverSpace: kud ćeš bolji dokaz od toga?
 * jaizza se drži plota
<jaizza> plot do plota i po malo dođeš doma
<BotaniCar> Plot do plota, mene moja mala motaaaaa ( tamburica u pozadini) 
<jaizza> https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/1977245_674883185881672_1657448271_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: nesto za tebe http://www.binarytides.com/gorgeous-looking-fonts-ubuntu-linux/
<SilverSpace> lako se vama zajebavati ja sad moram po kruh
<BotaniCar> Kad si ga ne peces doma .. 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: da!
<MmikeDOMA> rata struje mi je trenutno 310 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> dosao mi je obracun, moram doplatiti oko 1600 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> a nova rata mi je 290 kuna
<MmikeDOMA> kako to moze bit?
<jaizza> MmikeDOMA: znaju da ćeš sad stegnut remen i trošit manje
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sumnjam da to ima veze s vitaminima...
<jaizza> ravilov: poštovanje
<ravilov> bok
<MmikeDOMA> ne kuzim ovu elektru
<MmikeDOMA> pa ako moram tolko nadoplatit
<MmikeDOMA> kaj mi nebi rata trebala narast?
<markosejic> d dan
<ravilov> MmikeDOMA, rekalkulacija se radi dvaput godisnje
<ravilov> zimska i ljetna polovica
<ravilov> na ratu zimske ti utjece prosla zimska
<ravilov> isto za ljetnu
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> a ne na proslih 6 mjeseci?
<ravilov> ne
<ravilov> "well that makes sense now!"
<ravilov> :p
<MmikeDOMA> it does not
<ravilov> aj dobro
<jaizza> MmikeDOMA: pa sad se ne budeš grijao više
<MmikeDOMA> ma grijem se na plin
<MmikeDOMA> i ok, majnam doma
<MmikeDOMA> al' sam bas zato ocekivao da ce mi i rata skocit
<MmikeDOMA> a ono - smanjila se!
<MmikeDOMA> i kaj cu onda opet na obracunu 2k kuna izkesiraT?
<ravilov> skocit ce ti za 6mj
<ravilov> da
<jaizza> MmikeDOMA: možda imaju filozofiju kao za plin - što više trošiš, manja rata...?
<MmikeDOMA> meh
<ivoks> braindead
<weshmashian> glasam za ukidanje utorka
<ivoks> ja glasam za ukidanje dana i noci
<ivoks> i vremenskih zona
<ivoks> i putovanja
<weshmashian> bilo bi super kad bi dan imo jedno 48h, taman
<ivoks> drek
<obruT> ne znam sto se majneri cude ko pura dreku kad im dodje obracun struje :)
<ivoks> bilo bi bolje da ima 12, a da se 8h spava
<ivoks> obruT: :DD
<weshmashian> ma to drek, nis ne stignes obavit onda
<ivoks> obruT: a nesto se i ne cuju u zadnje vrijeme
<ivoks> obruT: bit ce da je BTC na niskim granama
<ivoks> pogled na preev.com
<ivoks> oh da, sa 700-800 na 400-500
<ivoks> http://blockchain.info/charts/market-price
<ivoks> ajde, barem balon nije eksplodirao, vec se polako ispuhuje
<weshmashian> no dobro, di ja mogu izracunat kolko novaca trebam hepu dat ako sam potrosio xyz kwh ovaj mjesesc
<jelly> echo "previse"
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, nemres
<MmikeDOMA> ja sam probao
<MmikeDOMA> pa me sjebalo
<MmikeDOMA> jos sam  htio bit fer pa sam im svaki mjesec slao potrosnju
<MmikeDOMA> i doslo mi sad somaipo da platim
<SilverSpace> DX me iznenadio stigo paket za 14 dana
<ravilov> imao si srece
<weshmashian> wow
<weshmashian> meni putuje vec cetvrti tjedan
<SilverSpace> trebam si kupiti tenesice i sto god da sam probao to je tako neudobno do boli 
<SilverSpace> jebo ih tenesice
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: mene iznenadilo danas 
<SilverSpace> inace ispod 30 nista
<SilverSpace> 19 March 2014 13:23
<SilverSpace> tad su poslali 
<ivoks> hulk
<ivoks> Linux u Hrvata : Oleg Maštruko prešao na Linux
<MmikeDOMA> rotlf :)
<ivoks> pa nije li to vec bilo?
<MmikeDOMA> netko gubi ideje za prvi aprli :)
<SilverSpace> netko ima olega na piku :)
<markosejic> http://www.linux.hr/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3144
<ravilov> ma bravo
<SilverSpace> pitajmo igustin kak je to bilo :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/hokej/dobrodosle-zlatne-nase-evo-kako-su-docekane-hokejasice-360321#
<obruT> docekale ih mame i tate :)
<obruT> nego, jebo poso... sportom protiv posla !
 * obruT ode
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, :)
 * MmikeDOMA ide danas kupit bajk, izgleda
<weshmashian> politikom protiv posla!
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: biciklom na f1 :)
<jelly> di, hungaroring?
<jelly> ono kad grml live cd krene dizat DHCP na svakoj od 6 mreznih kartica
<igustin> SilverSpace: bilo je super ;)
<igustin> SilverSpace: u stvari, pitajte kosta on je to sanjao ;)
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar, ping
<ivoks> djubre ova lufthansa
<ivoks> ove godine su jako skrti s miljama
<ivoks> prosle godine bi za let u SAD dobio 5-6 tisuca milja
<ivoks> sad dobijem 2
<ivoks> FRANKFURT MAIN-HOUSTON
<ivoks> Name not on passenger list
<ivoks> kaj vi mene jebete...
<MmikeDOMA>    klllp   po kpokkok   
<MmikeDOMA>       o k 
<MmikeDOMA> k                n
<MmikeDOMA> [[[[[[
<MmikeDOMA>  p[[[[   
<MmikeDOMA>         
<MmikeDOMA>  b[ p [l
<jelly> ...
<MmikeDOMA>  dete se docepalo :)
<jelly> MmikeDOMA: macka na tastaturi?
<SilverSpace> igustin: :)
<SilverSpace> je je sad je djete krivo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: meni je izgledalo kao MySQL error report
<SilverSpace> lol
<MmikeDOMA> igustin, no more mysql, no more :)
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/DSC_0102.jpg
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, informativno, ono s boxovima
<MmikeDOMA> erm, fontovima
<MmikeDOMA> jel' koristi tko owncloud?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: nisamm probao :) ja zadovoljan fontom
 * MmikeDOMA ide frendu po auto
<MmikeDOMA> crklo auto
<ravilov> hah, Mmike misli da se vise nece bavit mysql-om
<ravilov> right :p
<ivoks> pa sad sam bio u teksasu
<ivoks> joooooooj
<ivoks> opet moram tam
<ravilov> ivoks, smijes valjda ponekad reci i "ne"
<ravilov> should be acceptable
<ivoks> smijem
<ivoks> ali moram skupiti sve milje :)
<ravilov> onda ne gundjaj :p
<ivoks> a i teksas ima dobre rostilje :)
<ravilov> dodje skupa sa sacmom kojom je ubijeno
<jelly> što znači uskladba, kad ti netko stavi ime u najavu radova i veli da si zadužen za uskladbu
<weshmashian> novorvacka rijec za koordinaciju?
<ivoks> jelly: Ustasku SKLADBu
<jelly> http://psychcentral.com/blog/archives/2014/02/16/trolls-just-want-to-have-fun/
<jelly> people who troll online often have nasty personalities. And, well, they *like* doing it. Trolls enjoy trolling.
<ivoks> that's why they are trolls
<ivoks> bez zajebancije
<ivoks> apple je patentirao bajunetu
<jelly> s jedne strane, nije cudno, s druge strane, dokazana je korelacija izmedju trolanja i psihopatologije koja se moze manifestirati i IRL
<ivoks> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/apple-introduce-interchangeable-iphone-camera-lenses-bayonet-mounts-1442919
<jelly> tj. ako neko trola na internetu, veca je mogucnost da je problematican IRL
<SilverSpace> bajunetu **???
<jelly> ono sto se zakretanjem zakaci i otkaci
<ravilov> prije sam znao jednu curu koja je imala frenda, tipa nisam bas dobro poznavao iako mi je bio lagano iritantan, cura rekla da je totalno druga osoba IRL nego sto ostavlja dojam online
<ravilov> online je bio prilican troll
<SilverSpace> bemti misle objektive stavit na iSranje
<jelly> ivoks: a jel se http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayonet_mount tako zove i kod nas?
<SilverSpace> ravilov: to je normalno 
<SilverSpace> pogledaj se u ogledalo
<ravilov> SilverSpace, pa prema ovom sto jelly prica, za ocekivat bi bilo drugo
<ravilov> pft, zasto
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ravilov: velis, miran tih i fin, i dok nisu zavrsili u crnoj kronici
<SilverSpace> tatin sin
<SilverSpace> nogomet veceras
<ravilov> jelly, pojma, znam samo da je tip bio cudan ako mene pitas :)
<ravilov> mozda je bio negdje na pol puta izmedju normalnog i trolla, uziva u trollanju ali nema muda bit pravi troll pa samo trolla kad je (polu)anoniman sto IRL nije
<jelly-home> u prijevodu, sadist ali sam kad je siguran da moze izbjeci kaznu
<ravilov> da
<ravilov> ili kad je kazna podnosljiva, kao recimo tempban
<ravilov> https://www.facebook.com/notes/10151871781265834 - ako ima netko neki pametan prijedlog
<jelly-home> prijedlog za sto...?
<ravilov> ^
<ravilov> jesi li kliknuo?
<jelly-home> ne
<ravilov> well
 * jelly-home ne klika na support upite naslijepe
<ravilov> nece te pojest
<jelly-home> nikad ne znas... al ak nekom treba pomoc, racunam da ce si dati truda i napisati recenicu o cemu se radi, da svi ostali znaju ima li uopce smisla kliknut ili ne
<ravilov> trazim dobar IM sustav
<ravilov> (jesi naporan :p )
<ravilov> trenutno koristim gtalk ali poceli su previse kenjat
<jelly-home> JA sam naporan?  Reci to fejsu koji je walled garden i hrpa linkova uopce ne daje sadrzaj
<jelly-home> Facebook Login
<jelly-home> You must log in to continue.
<ravilov> e jbg
<jelly-home> exactly
<ravilov> samo za tebe http://jebo.me/pas/7@raw
<jelly-home> skype je jucer izdao novi klijent koji kao ima push a ne trosi bateriju ko blesav
<jelly-home> zackoljica je da group chat nema push, samo 1:1
<jelly-home> (za android)
<ravilov> nije mi nuzan group chat
<ravilov> hm jucer
<jelly-home> danas
<ravilov> nista mi nije stiglo
<jelly-home> nisam siguran
<ravilov> ali skype je opcenito predebel za android
<ravilov> bilo bi bolje ako ima nesto znatno vise lightweight
<jelly-home> Mar 18 pise, ali notifikacija mi je stigla nedavno
<jelly-home> "Aggressive battery savings"
<ravilov> skype inace imam na mobu ali palim iskljucivo po potrebi i gasim cim sam gotov
<jelly-home> zato sto guta bateriju
<ravilov> oh, Mar 18
<ravilov> pa to imam vec odavno
<jelly-home> ne znam, probat cu ga ostaviti par dana pa cemo vidit
<ravilov> i nije nista bolji
<ravilov> mislim dammit, app od 16+ MB?
<jelly-home> eh
<jelly-home> kinez od 1000kn ima 2.5GB internog flasha upotrebljivo
<ravilov> ma ne
<ravilov> imam i ja sasvim dovoljno storagea
<ravilov> ali velicina appa (pre)cesto daje dojam i o unutarnjoj strukturi i filozofiji
<ravilov> u svakom slucaju hvala na trudu, pricekat cu daljnje komentare i prijedloge
<ivoks> bas sam zadovoljan sa 14.04
<ivoks> i laptop cu nadograditi
<Hrki> vecer, koje ljetne gume preporucate ?
<Hrki> za srednji budjet :)
<ravilov> gumene
<ravilov> nikako ne kupuj drvene
<Hrki> zasto ne drvene ?
<CrazyLemon> Hrki dunlop sport bluresponse ~50etak € po gumi.. ovisi o dimenzijama
<Hrki> je dopusteno uzeti malo sire nego sto pise u prometnoj
<ravilov> drvene su neudobne
<CrazyLemon> pa nije baš..gledaj homologaciju koje su ti dozvoljene dimenzije
<Hrki> a di se to bidi
<Hrki> *vidi
<CrazyLemon> pa sa autom si dobio i homologaciju.. tamo piše sve
 * MmikeDOMA kupio dunlop sport blueresponse
<MmikeDOMA> vrlo nelose, vrlo vrlo nelose
<Hrki> nista, probat cu nazicat to
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, prestao mi raditi mail@reflected :)
<Hrki> MmikeDOMA: se isplati jos u sloveniju po gume ?
<CrazyLemon> ADAC kaže da su jedne boljih guma :)
<MmikeDOMA> Hrki, da ako te guma kosta 1000 kuna :)
<MmikeDOMA> ove blue response, ja bih usparao nekih 60ak kuna po gumi
<MmikeDOMA> 240 kuna sveskup
<MmikeDOMA> ako ti se za to ide u sloveniju, idi
<Hrki> heh, vidjet cu kolko kostaju ,jer meni trebaju za vrlo uzak profil
<Hrki> sad me ova homologacija muci, se moze to negdje izvadit? sumnjam da mi stari ima te papire, auto je 2000. godiste 
<CrazyLemon> vidi na internetu ako gdje piše
<SilverSpace> ovaj google maps sve losiji i losiji 
<Hrki> meni je novi google maps katastrofa
<ravilov> google opcenito je sve gori i gori
<ravilov> prakticki sve novo sta izbace je za drek
<SilverSpace> strahota kak se to sporo ucitava 
<ravilov> trebas brzi internet
<ravilov> i komp
<ravilov> i sve
<MmikeDOMA> http://apache.slashdot.org/story/14/04/01/1658231/subversion-project-migrates-to-git
<MmikeDOMA> meni google maps bas ok
<MmikeDOMA> konacno navigacija radi kak spada
<ravilov> na kompu
<ravilov> ?
<SilverSpace> govorim na kompu 
<ravilov> pa da
<ravilov> MmikeDOMA, sta je sljedece, da ce subversion preselit na hg? a onda hg na... cvs? :)
<ravilov> er, s/subversion/git/
<weshmashian> MmikeDOMA: cek, i zakaj se zalis kaj ti je presto melj delat? :)
<jelly-home> hmm, kad je doma tv pocela emitirati breaking bad
<MmikeDOMA> weshmashian, ne zalim se, konstatiram :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-02
<BotaniCar> jutroFski
<BotaniCar> MmikeDOMA: pong
<rut> jutro fu***ri
<BotaniCar> futuri ! 
<rut> oo muffin :)
<rut> pijes coffi 
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar,  :)
<BotaniCar> placem ovdje, pla-cem :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, iso sam sinoc u zelinu pa tijo svratit :)
<BotaniCar> sto ti je krivi odabir softvera, sad cu tri mjesece "pjeske" migrirati sadrzaj iz jednog u drugi.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jbg, dze me na ircu pingas, zovi :)
<rut> pa barem neces nos kopat
<BotaniCar> ma ajde, znas moj stav prema ne-automatiziranim radnjama :) 
<BotaniCar> sto je najgore, GOVORIO SAM IM pred 4 godine da ce to tak zavrsiti, i eto :) 
<BotaniCar> Al, puca svima patka, kad sav posao bu'm ja napravio
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma znam :(
<rut> pa sto nisi uzeo i napravio onda po svojem 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, idem danas opet :)
<rut> pa sad nebi kukao 
<BotaniCar> Kaj delas f Zelini, Mmike? I, kad dodjes, da smotam debelog ? 
<rut> ionako oprasujes seficu .. slusala bi te da si imao crsci stav
<BotaniCar> rut: mislis, da mi je nesto drugo bilo cvrsto ?:)
<rut> :)
 * rut se pravi da nezna nista
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<BotaniCar> guten ab'n
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/1510989_825439007470661_1464846290_n.jpg
<calmpitbull> hahah dobar
<calmpitbull>  BotaniCar a sto kazes na industrijsku konoplju...
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: jos nista, jos jedno 2 godine nemam slobodnog novca da se gurnem u proizvodnju. Vidjet cemo kako ce stvari stajati onda 
<BotaniCar> Da imam love, poceo bi skupljati papire da smijem saditi 
<calmpitbull> ja isto hahaha jedino kaj trebam zemlju
<BotaniCar> Ja imam zemlju i volje, ali nish drugo za sad
<calmpitbull> i naranvno da moras sve sredit prije jer je sadnja vec pocela
<calmpitbull> pa kaj cekas onda
<BotaniCar> lovu :) 
<calmpitbull> ako sad pocnes skupljat papire bus taman dobar za sljedecu godinu...lovu za kaj
<calmpitbull> sjeme?
<BotaniCar> jbg, pokrivam se s onoliko deke koliko imam :) Necu u ovim uvjetima dizati kerdit da nesto pocnem proizvoditi :) 
<BotaniCar> A, papiri/obrt su dzabe ? :D
<BotaniCar> alat, radna snaga, potrosni .. ima troska, koliko i za bilo sto drugo
<BotaniCar> velim, jos bar 2 godine nish od mene 
<calmpitbull> pa imas onu foru da das samo zemlju ljudima koji zele sadit konoplju...barem sam ja tako cuo
<calmpitbull> jos moras pricekat da se moze cijela biljka koristit a ne samo sjeme
<BotaniCar> Velim, nemam uvjeta da pocnem sad odmah. Kad cu imati, vidjeti cu kako ce stvari stajati
<calmpitbull> onda se nadam ces me pozvat ;)
<BotaniCar> Da radis, ili da etstiras ? :D
<BotaniCar> *testiras
<calmpitbull> radim naravno
<Mmike> BotaniCar, idem, vjerojatno, po baciklo
<BotaniCar> Nda, trebat ce mi netko da cuva usjeve, krade se sve zivo. Uzas sto mi frendovi iz kraja pricaju, ono, ukrast ce ti i krumpire, kamoli ne nesto isplatljivije :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fino ! 
<calmpitbull> ma nema panike  i to se mora radit...al je jos gore ako ti netko posadi indicu na tvoje 
<BotaniCar> nije me sabotaze strah koliko kradje 
<calmpitbull> da al ako ti nadu indiku onda gubis licencu
<BotaniCar> velim, poznajuci ekipu iz kraja ne bojim se sabotaze ( nisu toliko inventivni) , koliko da ce mi popaliti sve preko noci :)
<calmpitbull> hahahaah
<calmpitbull> dobro al daj javi kada ces radit na tome jer to je stvarno dobra stvar
<BotaniCar> Uzmi kalendar, kad odkrizas do 700, blizu smo :) 
<calmpitbull> moze drzim te za rijex
<calmpitbull> rijec
<BotaniCar> Je, pa nisam vol da me za roge drzis :) ! 
<Mmike> obruT, SilverSpace: de vi servisirate svoja  bacikla?
<ravilov> uf
<ravilov> vreli caj
<Mmike> ravilov dusanovic
<Mmike> sta ima, momak? :0
<ravilov> specen jezik :p  <-- vidi
<ravilov> Mmike, ti si nesto jako veseliji otkad ne radis
<ravilov> tko kaze da je nezaposlenost losa stvar
<BotaniCar> i mene bi veselilo da vise ne moram gledati kako drugi fukaju :) 
<Mmike> ravilov, eh :)
<Mmike> ravilov, taman mi prestaju 'check nagios' tikovi  :)
<ravilov> nemoj da prestaju
<ravilov> neces imat dobre reflekse na sljedecem poslu
<ravilov> oh
<BotaniCar> preswitchaj se na "check baby" , supruga bu' zahvalna :)
<ravilov> osim ako ne ides u menadzere :p
<Mmike> ravilov, to je next step
<Mmike> nakon 2 godine idem u sales representative
<ravilov> uf
<Mmike> eto ga
<Mmike> isti mico dusanovic: UF
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> idem kakati :)
<ravilov> sales za...porn? :p
<ravilov> tmi
<obruT> Mmike: ja servisiram kod jednog konkretnog servisera koji trenutno radi u TČT-u
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u1zoaJYAmw&feature=youtu.be # WTFakson, ludi Japanci .. 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Google 日本語入力マジックハンドバージョン, Views: 487328, Rating: 97.744494%
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1527015_802446306450692_187930795_n.jpg # jos nesto sto nikad necu vidjeti u zivo ! CISCO FTW 
<BotaniCar> ( prank, naravno) 
<ravilov> over 9000 GBps when routing to Null0
<ravilov> to moram imat!!!
<BotaniCar> " Instead of compression, every interface can be configured with depression "
<ravilov> "you cannot change the configuration, it is predestined"
<ravilov> http://www.chasingthedonkey.com/learning-croatian-dalmatian-phrases/
<Mmike> obruT, dze je to?
<BotaniCar> Živjeli ! 
<obruT> Mmike: na ilici blizu selske
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:  kaj ova utrka u bahreinu bude po noci ( njihovo vrijeme) ?!  http://www.tportal.hr/sport/automoto/324841/Jedva-cekamo-ludu-pustinjsku-nocnu-jurnjavu-u-Bahreinu.html 
<Mmike> obruT, imaju oni kaki web?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da
<Mmike> BotaniCar, da kod nas bude po danu :
<BotaniCar> Jebeno , o jebeno :) Da bar oce nestati struje! Formule nemaju farove, jelda ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, o, lol :D
<Mmike> http://www.tct-author.hr/
<Mmike> obruT, ^^ >\
<Mmike> ?
<vileni> tamo bratu rekli da je normalno da mu kotac plese 2cm lijevo-desno kad je dosao na prvi servis
<vileni> valjda im se nije dalo raditi
<BotaniCar> :)
<BotaniCar> iotop mi nece pokazati koliko I/o-a mi trosi raid-check ? Pokazuje mi da je utilizacija diska 0%, a vidim da je raid check u tijeku i sve se vuce k'o krepano 
<ravilov> zar nije raid check u kernelspaceu?
<ravilov> valjda prati samo userspace
<BotaniCar> Nemam pojma, pitam jer ste mi drazi od gugla 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nece, iotop i atop gledaju per-process statistike.  iostat -mx 1
<BotaniCar> FalaPuno, jelly
 * jelly se fiksa propolisom
<BotaniCar> Ja drogiram dete propolisom od dana 1, svejedno je bolezljiv :( Tjesim se da bi bilo i gore bez toga
<BotaniCar> 'el tko od vas tjunao NCQ ( native command que) na diskovima, 'el se isplatilo ? 
<ravilov> ili bi bilo bolje
<BotaniCar> ravilov: zasto mislis da bi bilo bolje bez fixa ? Nije propolis antibiotik pa da mu cinim loshe ako ga tim hranim, ne ? 
<jelly> propolis je imunomodulator
<jelly> maticna mlijec isto, samo puno jaci
<BotaniCar> E, ta maticna mlijec je pre super, to smo nedavno nabavili. Zveknem zlicicu prije posla, imam aftertaste u ustima do gableca :) 
 * jelly se overdoseao maticnom mlijeci jednom
<BotaniCar> mozes i pretjerati ? :) 
<jelly> oh yes
<BotaniCar> Koje su poslijedice ? Prooljev ? 
<jelly> upala _svugdje_, u svim misicima
<BotaniCar> Iha !
<ravilov> mozes se overdozati *svime*
<ravilov> ukljucujuci vodu
<BotaniCar> ma, jasno da mogu, no neke je scenarije overdouza tesko izvesti ako si pri zdravoj pameti :) 
<jelly> da, ali ovdje je dovoljno 2-3 kafene zlicice umjesto jedne dnevno da se sjebes
<BotaniCar> Da, maticna mlijec ne bi trebala biti problem, preporucena doza je stvarno mala 
 * ravilov uglavnom ima averziju prema nepotrebnim/kvazipotrebnim suplementima
<jelly> ne znas da su nepotrebni dok nije kasno ;-)
<BotaniCar> ravilov: slazem se. ja malca fixam jer je *stalno* bio bolestan prije nego smo poceli s tim, sad ima bar povremene pauze izmedju prehlada/sranja
<ravilov> jelly, moj point je da je bolje minerale, vitamine i slicna cuda dobivati iz zdrave dobro odabrane hrane nego iz suplemenata
<ravilov> (ne kazem da sam ja ista bolji i da se toga uvijek drzim)
<jelly> ravilov: uh... to se podrazumijeva
<ravilov> you'd be surprised
<jelly> I would?
<ravilov> sure
<ravilov> inace
<ravilov> od svih IM-a/messengera na koje sam naisao i koje sam isprobao najvise je obecavao Telegram
<ravilov> no i on me razocarao
<ravilov> trenutno isprobavam yahoo messenger, obecava
<BotaniCar> nisi li njemu (telegramu) zamjerao samo to sto se veze uz broj telefona ? 
<ravilov> to je vec dovoljno
<ravilov> ali nakon toga sam ga actually isprobao
<ravilov> prekonfuzan mi je
<BotaniCar> Znaci, konkretna zamjerka je "nije mi sjeo" , nista vise ?
<BotaniCar> itam jer me vrbuju da instaliram, pa .. 
<ravilov> meni konkretno, da
<ravilov> objektivno ima jos zamjerki, tipa furaju se na sigurnost i privatnost, ali dok je klijentski dio opensource, serverski je 100% proprietary i nitko ne moze znati ni provjeriti sta se *stvarno* dogadja
<ravilov> pitao sam ih jel planiraju podrzavati i user/pass osim tel. broja, kazu da ni pod razno
<ravilov> "IMs should use phone numbers as identifiers. Build a contact list from scratch AGAIN? People already have ids, let's use them."
<ravilov> cak i da me ne smeta tako se razmetat svojim brojem telefona, svejedno u popisu za IM ne zelim vidjeti svakoga iz phonebooka
<BotaniCar> Vish, sad kad si spomenuo, ni jedan IM softver ne podrzava ( AFAIK ) one-point-of-identifying sustave, svaki inzistira na nekom svom identifikatoru, bezveze 
<ravilov> nego zelim sam izgraditi popis kontakata specificno za taj IM
<ravilov> er
<ravilov> viber isto radi preko broja telefona
<ravilov> ja bas preferiram i zelim da klijent koristi *svoj* identifikator
<ravilov> telegram ima zanimljivu foru - secret chats with optional self-destruct
<BotaniCar> meni je to tlaka, imam 3 IM aplikacije vezane uz posao, svaka zahtjeva svoj ID .. 
<ravilov> secret chat ne ide preko clouda nego direktno device-to-device, onda jos mozes dodati self-destruct timer i nakon toga se poruke brisu na svim uredjajima
<ravilov> komuniciras sa istim ljudima preko 3 sustava?
<BotaniCar> Da, ne pitaj. Mislim, imam samo  djelomicno preklapanje
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> o/ SilverSpace
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da nocna utrka
<ravilov> BotaniCar, tvoje rjesenje je univerzalni klijent plus plugini za protokole
<BotaniCar> ravilov: sve ode u kvasinu cim spomenem skype , ne znam za nista sto u potpunosti implementira skypetove drkice u sebe ( i chat i video i filetransfer i blabla), se varam ?
<BotaniCar> plus kaj ej bed s univerzalnim klijentom isti kao s printer+fax komboima, ode jedno - ode sve. 
<ravilov> da, nema nijedan univerzalan da podrzava bas sve od nekog protokola/klijenta
<ravilov> nazalost
<ravilov> mi na poslu srecom imamo propisano sta se koristi za IM/voice/chat
<ravilov> OCS - jest da je drek ali je barem unificirano u cijeloj firmi
<BotaniCar> Mi podilazimo klijentima, pisano je pravilo da se prilagodjavamo u komunikaciji njima .. 
<ravilov> nda
<ravilov> mi ne radimo s vanjskim klijentima
<BotaniCar> To je lepo :) 
<ravilov> tj IT ne radi, biznis vjerojatno (nadam se) radi
<BotaniCar> Ako je placa bila na vrijeme, vjerojatno je tako :D
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZkSFhfL-hM (NSFW-ish)
<datase> ravilov: Title: Lululemon Pledge -- Spray on Pants, Views: 1155321, Rating: 97.42137%
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja imam tu u dubravi jednog starog bivsek biciklisutu pa kod njega napravim servis na crno :)
<ravilov> valjda nije takva i kvaliteta servisa :p
<BotaniCar> Service availability je najveci e-peen metar ! nakon 4 godine rada servisa: Total uptime:98.43% Downtime:14 day(s) 4 hour(s)  , drugi: Total uptime:99.30% Downtime:7 day(s) 11 hour(s)
 * BotaniCar se osjeca mocno
<SilverSpace> ravilov: stari posteno napravi ;) 
<SilverSpace> kineza ko u prici http://www.ebay.com/rpp/Global-Promotions/Geo-Cell-phones-and-accessories/?_ipg=192
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1544538_10203325674012952_2105044449_n.jpg # de li ste konzumirali alkohol ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ovaj sigurno ne :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/c43ZtV
<SilverSpace> super ideja
<ravilov> +
<ravilov> SilverSpace, to je navodno dio promocije tih slusalica - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3KxoFH68II
<datase> ravilov: Title: Official Demo Xiaomi Piston Earphones Video - Banggood.com, Views: 7421, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar> Hmm, mogu kako nagurati marihuanu u e-cigaretu ? Ako radi kao onaj famozni vaporizer od pred 10 godina, moralo bi raditi :) 
<rut> :)
<BotaniCar> kaj se smijes, s onim cudom si se mogao napljugati, i jos si poslije imao materiju za kuhanje caja ! :) 
<rut> ja se nisam nikad drogirao niti pljugao 
<BotaniCar> Zato si se i razveo 
 * BotaniCar hides
<rut> razveo sam se jer mi koplje neda mira ... koju snimi mora zabit
<rut> eto
<BotaniCar> Da si bio pjan/napusen, samo bi zenu gledao i pitao "imas kaj za jesti?" :) 
<rut> pa mozda bi mi bolje bilo al eto .. 
<BotaniCar> :) Neka, traba nabijati dok koplje jos radi ! :) 
<rut> tako je
<rut> evo dolaze topli dani .. a sve su pocele polako skidat zimsko 
<rut> i sad minici . haljinice .. tajce 
<rut> mislis da mi lako ?
<ravilov> odmah se vidi kojom se glavom vise razmislja
<rut> pa onom dolje ..
<BotaniCar> DA, srecom se vise ne vozim tramvajem .. tamo kod stanice ekonomskog faxa je znalo biti neizdrzivo. Ionako se zna zalomiti jutarnji stojan u prijevozu, tamo je bio neizbjezan :)
<rut> iskreno 
<rut> ja sam sad isao nesto obavit . koju sam milfacu sreooo .. strasnoooooooo
<rut> jos sad mi kolje stoji pa mi bed malo u uredu :)
<rut> al ko ga *
<rut> j*
<rut> bolje da je zima .. zabundane i nista se ne vidi
 * ravilov uopce ne razumije ove spike da je u braku uvijek kronican nedostatak sexa, toga kod mene nema
<rut> nisi ti to razumio kutijica .. koliko si ti u braku/vezi ?
<rut> ako nije tajna 
<BotaniCar|2> Samo nam ti trljaj sol o ranu, ravilov :) 
<rut> ili sam ja kutijicu krivo skuzio .. (nije ni cudo kad jos o onoj milfaci razmisljam)
<rut> ocito je tajna . al vidjet cu ja kutijicu za jedno 5g .. kad mu ta dosadi 
<BotaniCar|2> Pa, nije stvar toliko u tome da ti partner dosadi nego .. jeste vi vidjeli te PICKE po cesti .. 
<rut> pa ne u smislu da je osoba dosadna . nego ti sex postane ono .. rutina . znas sve .. sve si isprobao 
<rut> j*** naravno da je nova p* zanimljivija od stare :)
<rut> haha
<rut> muski su ko dijeca .. uvjek im nova igracka zanimljivija :)
<BotaniCar|2> Meni je sex s suprugom sasvim u redu, ali ove micice .. to treba zakonom zabraniti. Je*o te, cijelu zimu salju debele sestre van, a onda kad na proljece izadju na cestu .. ja obnevidim 
<rut> muffin nitko ne kaze da ti sex nevalja doma . al da bi nesto novo upiknuo .. daj ne seri da nebi !!
<BotaniCar|2> ne bi, strah me :) 
<rut> hahha
<rut> to mi isto na pvt napisi .. :)
<BotaniCar|2> ups, ovo niej /msg s tobom :) 
<rut> aha . pazi da ti zena ne procita
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU4GCR1m4zk ( totalno NSFW na momente )
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Renman - Krka il krkaspi, Views: 26640, Rating: 96.63865%
 * ravilov u principu razmislja glavom koja je tome i namijenjena, za razliku od vecine muske prasadi
<BotaniCar|2> sretno s tim, nemoj nas kriviti kad poludis 
<rut> ma pusti ga .. 
<rut> tipicno negiranje .. ili nije u glavi cist
<rut> jos je zelen 
<rut> sad ce me ivoksu opet tuzit
<BotaniCar|2> hoces reci da bi on mogao znati ovo kaj sam pitao za maricu i vaporizer ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ( zelen je, ne )
<rut> tako sam i ja razmisljao kao on prije cca 15g
<rut> a sad .. samo trpaj :)
<rut> na sto se zivot svede .. zivis sa jednom i nesmijes vise ni jednu drugu pogledat ? ili nedaj boze utrpat 
<ravilov> sta tome fali?
<rut> fali fali 
<SilverSpace> svasta nesto 
<rut> vrati se malo u proslost . 
<rut> svi su trpali 
<ravilov> zasto bi me bilo briga za proslost?
<rut> skuzit ces .. jos si friski 
<rut> evo dam ti cca 5g
<rut> hoces reci ti ces cijeli zivot biti vjeran zeni i neces gledat druge ?
<rut> pa cak ni razmisljat o drugima ?
<BotaniCar|2> to predmnijeva lobotomiju. Nije3 nam prirodjeno takvo ponasanje. Na stranu moral i suzdrzavanje da actualy po***es nesto drugo .. zdrav normalan muskarac ne moze ne pogledati 
<rut> tako je muffin 
<jelly> gledat je jedno
<rut> a mastat ?
<jelly> sta mastat, roleplaying
<BotaniCar|2> !!!!
<BotaniCar|2> jelly-car :) 
<rut> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mene draga poterala iz sobe kad sam joj predlozio da se igramo parenja Orka ili trolova :) 
<rut> hahahhaha
<BotaniCar|2> Nece u blatu i nece :) 
<rut> koji si ti ludak :)
<rut> daj to predlozi ravilovu 
<jelly> ak vam je sex postala rutina, onda ocito nemate dovoljno igracaka
<BotaniCar|2> Necu se sexati s njim 
<rut> ma nek on to doma proba
<rut> " muske prasadi " ... sto bi reklo da je ravilov zena u tjelu muskarca
<BotaniCar|2> centosovci poludili, 2 kernel releasa u 2 tjedna </ignore-change-log>
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW-06Cl0kQw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Disney/Pixars CARS 2 - Synchronsprecher Making of Trailer, Views: 13638, Rating: 95.0%
<markosejic> D Dan
<ravilov> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BkNm8RQCcAAQZQk.png
<markosejic> he he
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<markosejic> d dan
<BotaniCar|2> O, ribara starog kci ! :) 
<jaizza> moram pisat neku dokumentaciju
<jaizza> (puke)
<BotaniCar|2> Zvuci bolje nego da moras citati dokumentaciju :)
<jaizza> nemam inspiracije trenutno
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj ce ti inspiracija za dokumentaciju, to je ionako suhoparno i bez imalo maste 
<jaizza> kako za koju :D
<ravilov> http://www.dilbert.com/1998-08-18/
<BotaniCar|2> jaizza: ako pises user manual za dildo, moja izjava mozda ne sto^C^Cnije prikladna 
<rut> zar za to treba manual ?
<ravilov> http://www.dilbert.com/2004-11-12/
<jaizza> rut: za muškarce
<rut> slazem se jaizza !
<rut> kutijica bi prva trebala takav manual 
<BotaniCar|2> " Keep humans away from IT systems wherever possible" ... savjet dana
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=A-Hgqb7fv2g # SAJB, al .. ma,car
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Teena Flow feat. Renman & Sound Impuls - Di ste?, Views: 951, Rating: 90.58824%
<ravilov> http://www.dilbert.com/2004-12-26/
<jaizza> ima zainteresiranih za vidjet kak izgleda kad FERovac snima pornić?
<jelly> ...
<BotaniCar|2> Ne. 
<BotaniCar|2> BeziBre
<jaizza> ako ipak koga zanima:  http://sprdex.com/dangubazija/2014-02/kad-fer-ovac-snimi-pornic/
<BotaniCar|2> Ali, fakat nas ne zanima :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar|2: ti si precednik razreda?
<BotaniCar|2> Mozes ti ( po navadi) ad hoc, ali .. ne zanima nas :) 
<jelly> mislis ko zna sta, a kad ono clip sa mplayer -vo aa
<jelly> to su ferovci furali 1998 
<BotaniCar|2> Zadnji zabiljezeni slucaj da se FERovac sexao , makar na filmu ? :D
<jaizza> Å¡to me podsjetilo na vic o anketi o cybersexu
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wUS31xo_tU # kad pozelis se rakijeee, dodji u Vinkovceeeee
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Shorty feat. Miroslav Stivic - Dodi u Vinkovce, Views: 219416, Rating: 98.27272%
<jelly> ljubavi jedinaa moja tii
<BotaniCar|2> :) Imam osjecaj da se blizi 16h, postaje sve zanimljivije na ircu - najbolji znak da uskoro moram ici :)
<jelly> kulike sad ima mirki
<jelly> miraka?
<BotaniCar|2> Miraka ! 
<tonil> maraka
<tonil> meraba
<BotaniCar|2> merhaba, tonil, merhaba :) 
<jaizza> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/snalazite-se-ili-krepajte-ovako-prevaranti-uz-pomoc-fine-kradu-novac-tvrtkama/737438.aspx
<BotaniCar|2> "Mršavljenje koje plaši liječnike" :9
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Cicko> Pozdrav Ivoks! Imam problem sa Wireless-om na Ubuntu 13.10. Zapravo, ne radi mi bežična veza, komp je ne prepoznaje. Kad u terminal ukucam "sudo lshw -C network" veli mi "network DISABLED". Možeš li mi pomoći ili me uputiti na nekoga tko može. unaprijed hvala!
<drj_cro> Cicko: rfkill unblock all
<BotaniCar|2> Cicko: da nisi na laptopu slucajno ? Ako jesi, provjeri gumb za paljenje vajrlessa
<Cicko> Ma palio/gasio sam gumb za wireless par puta no ništa, uopće ne reagira
<ravilov> sudo iwconfig
<BotaniCar|2> mozes na neki pastebinstaviti sto ti daje "lspci" i "iwconfig" ?
<Cicko> "rfkill unblock all" ne reagira :-(
<drj_cro> Cicko: rfkill list
<rut> ne napise ti ovako nesto lshw 
<rut> root@Server2014:~# lshw -C network
<rut>   *-network               
<rut>        description: Ethernet interface
<rut>        product: Ethernet Connection I217-V
<rut>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<rut>        physical id: 19
<BotaniCar|2> rut: pastebin, tako ti svega :)
<rut> vidis da se ubot ne buni . znaci ne flooda
<BotaniCar|2> to kaj se ja bunim ne znaci nish, ha ? :( 
<rut> ne :P
<BotaniCar|2> Pitjko :) OK, odem dimit, ti pomazi coiku :) 
<rut> nisam ja ubuntas
<Cicko> ~$ iwconfig
<Cicko> wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any  
<Cicko>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=15 dBm   
<Cicko>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Cicko>           Power Management:off
<Cicko>           
<Cicko> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Cicko> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<BotaniCar|2> Cicko: "ifup wlan0" si probao ? 
<Cicko>           ne sad ću pa javim
<Cicko> ifup wlan0
<Cicko> ifup: failed to open lockfile /run/network/.ifstate.lock: Permission denied
<BotaniCar|2> dodaj "sudo" ispred, pardobn
<Cicko> sudo ifup wlan0
<Cicko> [sudo] password for jabuka: 
<Cicko> ifup: interface wlan0 already configured
<ravilov> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<rut> muffin mislim da nece pomoc . nije to distra na kojoj ti mozes manualno radit .. sve je automatika (koju ti toliko hvalis) 
<ravilov> ne melji gluposti
<BotaniCar|2> rut: aj ne trubi, nisi ni vidio ubuntu , jelda ? :D
<drj_cro> vjerojatno mu je samo ugasena wifi/sa "sudo rfkill unblock all" ce je upalit
<rut> ajde majstori . jos 20min imam vremena gledat kako se trudite
<rut> drj_cro mislim da si ti u pravu !
 * BotaniCar|2 se odmakne, tri babice - kilavo dijete
<rut> nemoj sad muffin . pomozi covjeku
<rut> i skatulja isto . pomozite
<BotaniCar|2> napis'o mu je ravilov kaj da proba, necem shumit' :)
<Cicko> Kad ukucam "sudo rfkill unblock all
<Cicko> " ništa se ne dešava!?
<Cicko> Imate li još koji savjet!?
<BotaniCar|2> Cicko: [15:44:19] <ravilov> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Cicko> Ništa ni sa "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<rut> :))))))))
<ravilov> a sta bi da ti ispise?
<ravilov> sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto
<Cicko> Neznam, da mi pokrene wireless
<ravilov> nista se nece ispisati
<Cicko> OK, to nisam znao.
<Cicko> Prvi sam put na ovom chat-u jer neznam kako si pomoći.
<BotaniCar|2> Astemd: sad sam se sjetio, kak komentiras ministrovu preporuku da se do danjeg ne koristi HR wiki ? 
<jelly> http://showcase.24sata.hr/maintenance-mode/maintenance-mode.html 
<Cicko> Čudan čovjek :-)
<Cicko> Imate li još koju preporuku za aktiviranje wireless-a!?
<BotaniCar|2> Cicko: nisi nam dao nikakvu povratnu informaciju, da li ti je wireless proradio nakon ovog sto ti je ravilov ponudio ? 
<Cicko> Na žalost nije :-(
<ravilov> sudo iwconfig wlano essid TVOJ_ESSID
<rut> daj napisi covjeku onda sto znaci essid . nisu svi pametni ko ti 
<Cicko> Upsss, gdje da nađem ESSID!?
<ravilov> rut, zacepi
<ravilov> Cicko, iz wifi routera
<BotaniCar|2> Cicko: na sto bi htio da ti se laptop spoji ? T-com modemi imaju na naljepnici SSID
<BotaniCar|2> Pretpostavljam da i ostali imaju tako nesto
<rut> cicko essid ti je ime tvoje wifi mreze  "TVOJ_ESSID"
<rut> kad ti ovaj ravilov nece pojasnit
<ravilov> jelly, http://showcase.24sata.hr/ je isto zanimljiv, neka listalica sa uputama za neki windows softver
<Cicko> Upravo gledam modem od Iskona koji su mi danas montirali
<Cicko> Jel to WLAN-SSID!?
<rut> da
<Cicko> OK. Pokušam pa javim
<ravilov> mozda bolje da probas preko networkmanagera (ikonica u trayu)
<rut> a ja cu ovo popratit u logovima (da vidim sto pametnog ce kutija pisat)
<Cicko> Na žalost i opcija sa ESSID mi ne daje rezultat
<Cicko> Piše unknown command
<ravilov> typo kod mene
<ravilov> wlan0 umjesto wlano
<Cicko> Da upisao sam "sudo iwconfig wlan0 ESSID"
<Cicko> No ne reagira
<ravilov> pogledaj opet naredbu koju sam napisao
<Cicko> OK, skužio
<tonil> uf
<ravilov> ako se nikad dosad nisi spajao na wifi, najbolje ce biti da se ne petljas sa naredbama nego da koristis graficko sucelje
<Cicko> na žalost ni "sudo iwconfig wlano essid ESSID" ne daje rezultat
<ravilov> trebat ces i upisivati WPA key i svasta nesto
<ravilov> a gle, "ne daje rezultat" ne govori bas nista
<ravilov> nadam se da ne ocekujes jos uvijek da ce ti nesto ispisati, a od spajanja smo jos daleko
<Cicko> Nisam vičan terminalu i naredbama tako da ne znam što da očekujem od naredbi :-(
<Cicko> No svaka pomoć i uputsv o su mi više nego dobro došli 
<ravilov> eto ti opceniti savjet: sto se tice komandne linije, ako nista ne ispise, to nije nuzno greska ni problem, upravo suprotno
<ravilov> no news is good news
<Cicko> U Network Manager-u sve mi je na Enable i Networking i Wi-Fi
<ravilov> jel ti ispise negdje ESSID tvoje mreze?
<Cicko> Ne
<ravilov> jel ti ispise bilo koji ESSID? susjedov makar?
<Cicko> Mislim da imam problem sa Wireless karticom od Intela u mom laptopu
<ravilov> moguce
<Cicko> Na žalost ne vidim niti jednu mrežu
<ravilov> to moze i ne mora bit normalno
<ravilov> zivis li usred pustinje bez susjeda?
<Cicko> Imam doma dva laptopa. Na ovom sa MacOS vidim hrpu Wi-Fi mreža oko mene no na Ubuntu ih nema
<Cicko> Ne, u zgradi sa hrpom stanova -:)
<Cicko> Do jučer mi je sve bilo OK no danas nastao problem
<ravilov> ok, svi generalni (i neki manje generalni) savjeti su ispucani, daljnja dijagnostika se mora obavljati na licu mjesta, znaci nadji nekog tko se kuzi u to da fizicki pogleda
<Cicko> Jučer ujutro mi je riknuo ruter (s njim i wireless)i danas su ga zamijenili sa novim
<Cicko> Imaš mi koga za preporučiti izb Španskog?
<Cicko> Moji su svi frendovi na windowsima
<ravilov> nemas prave frendove onda :)
<Cicko> A što ćeš :-) pokušavam ih preobratiti
<Cicko> Nego, zh
<ravilov> moja poanta je bila - ovako izdaleka nemam vise ideja
<Cicko> znaš li nekog iz Španskog tko se kuži u Ubuntu
 * ravilov nema pojma gdje tko zivi
<Cicko> OK! Pokušat ću kontaktirati Ubuntu udrugu možda mi oni budu mogli pomoći.
<Cicko> Puno hvala na vremenu i trudu!
<ivoks> http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<ravilov> ha, *sad* se ivoks pojavi
<ivoks> pa mogli ste me pingat
<ravilov> pa covjek te hajlajto :p
<jelly> um... pingao te cicko cim je uso
<ivoks> eh
<ravilov> exactly
<ivoks> mater irssi konfigu
<ivoks> ne hajlajta ako nije prva rijec :)
<ravilov> ajme
<jelly> npr. cuo sam da je ivoks gejjjjjj
<ravilov> ja vec mislio da je problem u Ivoks (uppercase)
<ravilov> ja sam cuo da ivoks mlati gejeve
<ravilov> nego
<ravilov> jel netko uopce koristio taj ubuntu one?
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> highlights = ( { text = "ivoks"; nick = "yes"; word = "yes"; },
<ivoks> ja sam ga koristio
<ivoks> super je radio sa thunderbirdom
<ivoks> stavis attach u tb, posaljes, a on ga uploada na U1 i stavi link u mail (ako mu dozvolis)
<ivoks> i kupio sam dosta muzike preko U1
<ravilov> hilights = ( { text = "ravilov"; nick = "yes"; word = "yes"; fullword = "yes"; } );
<jelly> a ak pise ivoks:nesto tu sad?
<ivoks> jelly: nista
<jelly> pio samo sivoksoka 
<ivoks> ajde napisi:
<ivoks> Ante
<jelly> prezime mu zante
<ivoks> ma samo Ante
<ivoks> ivoks
<ivoks> ne hajlajta mene
<jelly> samo Ante 
<ravilov> karante
<ivoks> a jebo vas...
<jelly> Ante !!!!
<ravilov> ante?
<ivoks> hm
<jelly> kvarante
<ivoks> isto nista
<ravilov> zapravo... ne radi ti highlight uopce :p
<jelly> lowlight
<ivoks> radi kada je nick prvi
<ivoks> ego, biti ce pozicija konzultanta u europi, pa ako je netko zainteresiran raditi za mene i putovati po svijetu... :)
<ravilov> ne znam sta mi je draze od to dvoje :D
<ravilov> spominju nekakav line = "no";
<ravilov> http://ft.bewatermyfriend.org/comp/irssi/config.html
<ravilov> ivoks, sta ti ispise /hilight
<ivoks> Highlights:
<ravilov> ...right
<ravilov> usporedimo:
<ravilov> 16:24 Highlights:
<ravilov> 16:24    1 ravilov  -full
<ivoks> aj probaj sad
<ivoks> nesto ivoks nesto
<ravilov> ivoks, ante, pero, đuro
<ravilov> ante ivoks nesto
<ivoks> nece
<ravilov> /reload
<ivoks> a sad?
<ivoks> nesto ivoks nesto
<jelly> zigante
<ravilov> ante ivoks nesto
<ivoks> samo sam ivoks stavio
<ivoks> e, to radi
<ravilov> nesto IvOkS
<ravilov> nesto Iv0kS
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> nesto ante nesto
<ravilov> dosta vise ante
<jelly> koji ivoks:nista
<ivoks> super, zahvaljujem
<ravilov> sad vataj cicka i reci mu da ces ga sad cut :p
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/novac/nije-im-tesko-napustiti-lijepu-nasu-2000-eura-mjesecno-dobar-je-razlog
<ivoks> a joj...
<ivoks> mogao je i za vise raditi u hr
<ravilov> valjda nije bio toga svjestna
<ravilov> svjestan*
<ravilov> "Taj tehničar cestovnoga prometa u Osijeku i bližoj okolici posao nije mogao naći i kaže da mu je jedina alternativa bila zaputiti se u inozemstvo"
<ravilov> cini se da nije da nije probao
<jelly> radit centralno grijanje i pvc stolariju za vise?
<ivoks> jelly: prosjecna placa u njemackoj je 4700€
<ivoks> 2000€ je dovoljno za kupit si maramice i plakat
<ivoks> ok, nije 4700, 4500 je
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3b/Labour_productivity_levels_in_europe.svg
<ivoks> sumnjam da smo bolji od slovenaca
<ravilov> toliko smo bolji da smo nedefinirani
<ravilov> out of this worl^H^H^H^Hchart
<jelly> ivoks: pazi, to je koliko radnik vrijedi drzavi, a ne koliko pridonese svom poslodavcu
<SilverSpace> predobro je vani 
<jelly> unutra: 26.8°C
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj me sad noge bole
<ivoks> jelly: da, ali velim, prosjecna bruto placa u njemackoj je 4500€
<jelly> a koji % ode u proracun?
<ivoks> za prosjecnu placu? manji nego kod nas
<tonil> negdje sam procitao da doktori opce prakse u svicarskoj imaju oko 10k eura misecno
<tonil> sad zavisi do kantona
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> highlight na ante je bila losa ideja
<ivoks> granted, wanted...
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=811
<Cicko> Pozdrav svima! Ukoliko mi netko može pomoći u rješavanju wireless problema na mojoj Ubuntu 13.10. distribuciji molim ga da mi se javi. Danas su mi vaše kolege pokušale pomoći sa hrpom savjeta no na žalost nismo uspjeli. Upravo sam posalo e-mail na "info@ubuntu-hr.org" u nadi da mi pomognu u rješavanju problema.
<Cicko> Ima li koga!?
<ivoks> ima
<Cicko> Super!
<Cicko> Ivoks možeš li mi pomoći!?
<ivoks> pa probaj reci sto te muci
<Cicko> Imam problem sa wireless-om na  mojoj Ubuntu 13.10. distribucij. Ne reagira na ništa. Dok je preko ethernet kabla sve OK
<ivoks> ne reagira?
<ivoks> pokusa se spojiti ali ne radi
<ivoks> ili se uopce ne spaja
<ivoks> ili uopce ne vidis wifi
<Cicko> Gumb za Wi-FI je uključen te su u Network Menu-u aktivirane "Enable Networking" & "Enable Wi-Fi" opcije.
<Cicko> Uopće ne prepoznaje Wi-Fi mrežu
<Cicko> Jučer ujutro mi je riknuo Iskon-ov ruter i od onda wireless ne radi
<ivoks> pa mozda ti iskon ne radi
<ivoks> ruter
<Cicko> Danas su mi zamjenili ruter i sad mi sve radi preko kabla 
<ivoks> pa jel ti drugi uredjaji vide wifi?
<Cicko> Imam doma dva kompa, jedan sa MacOS (na njemu sve radi) i ovaj sa Ubuntu (na njemu radi preko kabla no wireless ne)
<ivoks> i, kako se zove mreza?
<tonil> ivoks, traze certifikate?
<tonil> da vidim
<ivoks> tonil: certifikate?
<Cicko> Doma koristim Iskon DUO.CARNet
<tonil> Senior Level Linux Professional LPIC-3 (or equivalent) certification 
<ivoks> Cicko: ah, iskon duo carnet radi samo s jednim uredjajem
<ivoks> osim ako si ne slozis dodatni ruter
<Cicko> Do jučer je sve radilo super no kako je riknuo ruter sve se pošemerilo
<jelly> Cicko, ivoks: ne bi covjek vjerovo, ali nedavno je dodana mogucnost ruter moda umjesto bridge
<jelly> treba pitat korisnicku, ne znam di se to palo
<jelly> pali*
<Cicko> Ruter mi je spojen na Time kapsulu (u kojoj su podešene PPPoE psotavke) i ovaj drugi komp radi bez greške
<ivoks> sto je time kapsula?
<jelly> zvuci kao NAS
<Cicko> Uređaj koji služi kao baza na koji se spajam sa svim uređajima (komp, laptop, smart fone)
<ivoks> dakle, na taj se wifi spajas
<ivoks> jer ti je ruter u bridge modu
<Cicko> Da, preko kapsule mi radi Wi-Fi
<ivoks> i onda ti ta 'time kapsula' radi ppp terminaciju
<Cicko> Da
<ivoks> dakle, ruter nema veze s nicim
<ivoks> spajas se na taj uredjaj
<Cicko> Da, ruter samo prima/Å¡alje signal dalje
<ivoks> i ne vidis wifi od te kapsule?
<Cicko> Sustav izgleda ovak - internet signal iz rutera ide u time kapsulu (u kojoj su podešene PPPoE postavke) te ga šaljke dalje
<Cicko> Ma problem je što mi komp sa Ubuntu 13.10 distribucijom ne vidi niti jednu mrežu
<ivoks> pokreni:
<ivoks> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Cicko> Mislim da mi je unataoč svemu wireless u komi
<Cicko> OK, odmah javim rezultat
<ivoks> samo nemoj ovdje pejstat
<Cicko> Nego di
<ivoks> pa nigdje
<ivoks> nego vidi i probaj shvatiti sto pise
<Cicko> OK
<jelly> ili... na paste.ubuntu.com
<Cicko> Ukucao u terminal i dao mi hrpu informacija, koju da gledam
<ivoks> pa vidi ima li tvoje mreze na popisu
<Cicko> OK, našao sam hrpu Wi-Fi mreža
<Cicko> Našao, što sada
<ivoks> dakle, ima tvoje mreze
<ivoks> i mrezna kartica ju vidi
<Cicko> Da
<ivoks> nmcli c status
<ivoks> eto ga, fejsukovac
<ivoks> ovi sto su nas kupili za samo 3 milijarde
<ivoks> :)
<Cicko> OK, Å¡to sad
<ivoks> nmcli c status
<ivoks> sto ti je izbacio?
<Cicko> Jesam, koji podatak da gledam
<ivoks> sve pejstaj
<Cicko> Mogu zaljepiti ovdje
<ivoks> trebalo bi biti malo toga
<Cicko> OK
<Cicko> nmcli c status
<Cicko> NAME                      UUID                                   DEVICES    DEFAULT  VPN   MASTER-PATH                                 
<Cicko> Auto Ethernet             6bb8d8eb-87ee-43c8-9970-f2a5b197d1d9   eth0       yes      no    --                                          
<ivoks> i to ej to?
<ivoks> nmcli d status
<Cicko> nmcli d status
<Cicko> DEVICE     TYPE              STATE        
<Cicko> eth0       802-3-ethernet    connected    
<Cicko> wlan0      802-11-wireless   unmanaged 
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> unmanaged
<Cicko> Da, sve je upaljeno no wireless ne radi
<ivoks> grep wlan0 /etc/network/interfaces
<Cicko> grep wlan0 /etc/network/interfaces
<Cicko> pre-up /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 up # line maintained by pppoeconf
<Cicko> auto wlan0
<Cicko> iface wlan0 inet manual
<ivoks> eto ti
<ivoks> wlan0 ti je slozen za pppoe
<ivoks> rucno si ga slozio
<ivoks> pa ga network manager ignorira
<ivoks> ls -l /etc/network/interfaces
<Cicko> Å to sad!?
<ivoks> to ce ti reci i kada si to dirao
<Cicko> ls -l /etc/network/interfaces
<Cicko> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 249 Apr  1 17:58 /etc/network/interfaces
<ivoks> jucer, u 6 popodne
<Cicko> Imaš savjet što dalje!?
<Cicko> Da mi proradi
<ivoks> printf "auto lo\niface lo inet loopback\n" > /etc/network/interfaces
<ivoks> ali
<ivoks> prije toga
<ivoks> cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bck
<Cicko> to upišem u terminal!?
<ivoks> znaci ovako:
<ivoks> sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bck
<Cicko> Jesam
<ivoks> printf "auto lo\niface lo inet loopback\n" | sudo tee /etc/network/interfaces
<Cicko> Jesam
<Cicko> printf "auto lo\niface lo inet loopback\n" | sudo tee /etc/network/interfaces
<Cicko> auto lo
<Cicko> iface lo inet loopback
<ivoks> sudo restart network-manager
<Cicko> Ivoks majstore! Sve radi :-) ...
<Cicko> Puno hvala!
<Cicko> Kako da ti se odužim!? Jel vrijedi piva :-) ...
<ivoks> oduzio si mi se vec, naucio sam i sam nesto o nmcliu
<Cicko> Puno si mi pomagao! Još jednom hvala
<ivoks> molim
<Cicko> Nego daj mi reci, za ubuduće, gdje mogu vidjeti neki tutorial tj. neka uputstva za ovakve popravke
<Cicko> Da te ne gnjavim ubuduće :-) ...
<Mmike> ante
<ivoks> mario
<ivoks> bas smo te spominjali
<Cicko> Pozdrav svima! Ostanite mi zdravi i veseli.
<Mmike> ivoks, jel? :) 
<tonil> huh
<tonil> danas bas dan za bicikl
<ivoks> kad bi ja bar vidio sunce...
 * Mmike ce kupit konu
<Mmike> sam ne stignem danas vise po nju :(
<ivoks> tonil: ma cert mozes ignorirati
<chaky> steka li jos kome internet preko t-coma? Npr. google, youtube, facebook. Nesto uredno otvara, a drugo nista.
<ivoks> ne koristim t-com
<chaky> a da li ti ove stranice uredno rade?
<ivoks> mislim da bi vec umro da mi google ne radi
<chaky> :-))))))))))))))))))
<Mmike> ja tak doso u siemens
<Mmike> i zabranjen google
<Mmike> reko, kak vi mislite da ja radim?
<Mmike> kao, pa imamo interni tech-net
<Mmike> reko, pffftrlj
<ivoks> zabranili google?
<ivoks> zato i jesu propali :)
<Mmike> da, zamisli si
<Mmike> djelatnici nesmiju na google
<Mmike> reko, kak da ja radim tak?
<Mmike> doduse, to kaj sam radio jedva ima na googletu
<Mmike> al' opet
<ravilov> ... chaky je ziv?!
<Mmike> obruT, kaki je Fumic u vlaskoj?
<ravilov> s/je //
<ravilov> (poop)
<chaky> ravilov: zamisli a? 
<jelly-home> Mmike: sta se desi ako stavis svoj 3g stick u racunalo i routas google prek toga?
<jelly-home>  -=< ANTE >=-
 * jelly-home testira
 * ravilov zamislja
<tonil> http://io9.com/north-koreas-new-space-agency-logo-looks-awfully-famil-1556831015
<ravilov> jelly-home, iz stropa izadje laser navodjen GSM signalom i spuca stick
<jelly-home> to bi oni i mogli imat...!
<Mmike> jelly, kaj?
<Mmike> jelly, u siemensu, mislis?
<Mmike> tko bi znao
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59L51yWUFiQ
<datase> tonil: Title: Coke + Nutella + Mentos + Durex ITALIA world record, Views: 3558640, Rating: 92.399234%
<tonil> viva la italia
 * Mmike je u siemensu radio pred skoro 10 godina :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: da
<jelly-home> aha, tad jos nije bilo 3g stickova
<Mmike> iskreno, nemam pojma
<Mmike> znam da sam imao pcmcia wifi karticu
<Mmike> mogo sam komotno jaja na njoj pec kolika je bila :D
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/snalazite-se-ili-krepajte-ovako-prevaranti-uz-pomoc-fine-kradu-novac-tvrtkama/737438.aspx
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> wtf???
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne iti kod funicha 
<SilverSpace> los servis
<SilverSpace> kone servisiraj kod uvoznika
<SilverSpace> oni su najbolji servis samo kaj se ceka dugo
<SilverSpace> ciklo-centar
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to mi je i frend reko
<SilverSpace> ja cu kod ovog mojeg starog otpeljat samo kaj moram na pranje otic
<SilverSpace> prije
<SilverSpace> mada sam jednom doso iz blatne voznje kod njega osistio ga i podmazao za sto kuna bio ko nov 
<Mmike> a meni ovaj mora premastit sve
<Mmike> 4 godine baciklo nije koristeno uopce
<Mmike> kak jos uvijek gledam zakaj mi alerti ne dolaze, jebem ti srecu :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ako hoces stari je fakat dobar sve pregleda skine i osovine lanac bas sve
<SilverSpace> i jeftin
<SilverSpace> ja cu sutra do njega pa ako hoces dogovorimti sve
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj pitaj ga
<Mmike> ja cu sutra po konu
<SilverSpace> centrira i kotace mjenja i zbice
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a kaki su ovi: http://www.bizmark.hr/hr/naslovna/
<Mmike> naime, to mi je tu u kvartu
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma probaj
<SilverSpace> ja sam siguran da i u tvom kraju ima isto dobrih servisa
<SilverSpace> tu kod mene znam za konin i jos jedan u markusevcu 
<SilverSpace> i da na savici ima isto jedan majstor
<SilverSpace> to kaj ja znam
<Mmike> frend mi sad reko da odem u taj birzmark
<Mmike> da je lik fakat ok
<Mmike> da nezna bas popravit potrganu vilicu
<Mmike> al' da se nit ne kurci da zna :)
<Mmike> a meni treba nul-servis, maltene
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> idem u novi kernel
<Mmike> a svratit cu malo do rFactora :D
<SilverSpace> odoh gledat LP
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euXQbZDwV0w
<datase> tonil: Title: EAT DA POO POO, Views: 7755587, Rating: 87.561646%
<tonil> koji luđak
<tonil> haha
<Hrki> http://www.bizmark.hr/hr/dijelovi/vilice-i-shockovi/fox-831/#prettyPhoto
<Hrki> bokte ova vilica kosta skuplje nego moj auto 
<tonil> Hrki, sta vozis golfa 2? 
<tonil> inace ja se vozam na bikeu od 800 kuna
<tonil> izdrzi 
<tonil> pa se ne bunim :P
<Hrki> heh, jos gore, fiat uno 
 * weshmashian bi trebo malo opravit paciklo svoj
<weshmashian> bio bi red nakon 7 godina
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> Nadogradnja je dovršena, ali evidentirane su greške prilikom procesa nadogradnje.
<SilverSpace> sranje izgleda da nis od 14.04
<Mmike> weshmashian, aj , da se mozemo skupa ic vozit :D
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ipak radi i ako me upozorio 
<Mmike> "Vidimo da nisu imuni na ono što bismo nazvali nepodopštine ili u gospodarstvu ili u radu državne uprave. Moguće su tu malverzacije, ali ne bih volio to prejudicirati", rekao je predsjednik HDZ-a.
<Mmike> O, jebote! :D
<Mmike> Zagrebački gradonačelnik Milan Bandić izjavio je danas kako nema dovoljno informacija da bi mogao komentirati uhićenje županice Sisačko-moslavačke županije Marine Lovrić-Merzel, ali tvrdi da je u Zagrebu na svim razinama Gradske uprave i Zagrebačkog holdinga "nulta stopa tolerancije prema mitu, korupciji i nepodopštinama bilo koje vrste".
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-03
<BotaniCar|2> jutro : ) 
<vileni> jutr
<BotaniCar|2> Gospodarski kriminal je isto kao i nepodopstina .. fino, pamtim, hvala Karamarko 
<rut> jutro fu**ri 
<rut> i tako .. nista bez gazde kanala .. samo on moze pomoci covjeku sa problemom 
<BotaniCar|2> Jutro, kiseli :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Da, ispada da samo on koristi ubuntu :) 
<rut> pa on jedini kuzi materiju a ostali se samo foliraju kao da nesto znaju :P
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: pa, ko bi normalan koristio ubuntu ak ne mora!
<BotaniCar|2> tko bi normalan koristio ubuntu dok debian mirrori rade :) 
<Mmike> beh
<BotaniCar|2> imam 7 *_tmp direktorija na desktopu .. morao bih poraditi na zavrsavanju stvari koje zapocnem 
<BotaniCar|2> "3.2.0-rc3-snapshot-test1.xml" , nda, iz naziva datoteke je jasno kaj sam htio s njom .. 
<rut> kompajlirat pa si reko ko to jos danas radi i odustao ?
<rut> kernel
<BotaniCar|2> XML ? Kompajliranje ?
<rut> pa ovo 3.2.0 mi smrdi na kernel . a xml . valjda nesto kemijas opet
<BotaniCar|2> ma, znam da sam nekaj testirao kod slanja u/iz ERPa, ali nemam pojma sto :) Moram u changelogu pogledati kaj je bilo novo u tom snapshotu .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, veceras :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, sinoc je bila situacijica
<Mmike> pa nisam mogo :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: dok ne vidim (propusten) poziv, ne vjerujem ti :) 
<BotaniCar|2> kakva situacija, se mali upisao, usro ili zabljuvo ? :D
<Mmike> mali postoji :)
<Mmike> to je situacija :)
<BotaniCar|2> Uistinu :) 
<BotaniCar|2> http://tinyurl.com/kf98xcs # ​Windows 8.1 Update Hands On: Terrific Tweaks For the Mouse Faithful
<vileni> BotaniCar|2: ili prestanes zapocinjati stvari
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: workflow izgleda tako da stvar zapocne netko drugi, ona se pretvori u vruc krumpir, onda ga ja dobijem. Var nisam gladan .. :) 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar|2: http://gizmodo.com/windows-8-1-update-hands-on-terrific-tweaks-for-the-m-1556697548 ?
<BotaniCar|2> *bar
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: da
<vileni> tako ja, zavrsavam stvari koje drugi zapocnu, uz ove koje ja zapocnem, a backlog se eksponencijalno povecava
<BotaniCar|2> bar imas backlog :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ovi windowsi sve bolji i bolji .. idem se samokaznit sto to tu pricam :) 
<vileni> na kraju cemo doci na "barem imas posao" tako :)
<BotaniCar|2> vileni: vec smo tu, primjeti kak sam napisao "bar nisam gladan" :) 
<BotaniCar|2> * primjeti kako sam napisao "var nisam gladan" :) 
<vileni> dok god mozes pojesti vise nego zaradis, postoji opasnost za to :)
<BotaniCar|2> Haha, na svoju nesrecu, mogu pojest' vise nego popit' :) 
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|2> WARNING - load average: 8.81, 7.76, 6.05 # tiru ri ru 
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/10171784_846838632008906_1147577129_n.jpg # renesansni EU fondovi :) 
<Mmike> vileni, ramstek danas? :)
<vileni> Mmike: vec sam dogovorio sa frendom klopu
<vileni> u centru
<Mmike> auu
<Mmike> pa zovi i frenda
<Mmike> sta sad :D
<vileni> hehe
<vileni> a generalno, nije ni to losa ideja
<vileni> ali i dalje neznam di idete na ramstek
<Mmike> urnebes
<Mmike> http://www.urnebes.org/
<jelly> elektricni.org/azam ?
<Mmike> koliko carnetu treba da promijeni dnsove svoje  (mijenjam autoritativne dns servere za zonu) ?
<jelly> selis se? :-)
<Mmike> odlazim :)
<Mmike> bwah
<Mmike> cini se da odmah to naprave :D
<jelly> skype na mobitelu mi ne želi radit ako sam u istom segmentu sa računalom gdje se već vrti ulogirani skype
<jelly> zar moram svaki put gasit skype na računalu 
<Mmike> a na 2 kompa?
<Mmike> meni inace skype radi na laptopu i desktopu
<Mmike> i to iritira :)
<Mmike> nekad
<jelly> to radi, ak se dobro sjećam
<weshmashian> mornin'
<calmpitbull> meni radi zajedno na mobu i na kompu
<calmpitbull> i to u isto vrijeme
<SilverSpace> kad ce optika?? 
<SilverSpace> spreman sam 100kn vise platit samo da ne steka 
<ivoks> Mmike: kad pocinjes radit? :)
<ivoks> ...opet
<SilverSpace> gasprom sponzor lige prvaka 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> svibanj:
<ivoks> zagreb -> minhen
<ivoks> minhen -> houston
<ivoks> houston -> austin
<ivoks> austin -> atlanta
<ivoks> atlanta -> washington
<ivoks> washington -> frankfurt
<ivoks> frankfurt -> zagreb
<SilverSpace> ides 
<ivoks> \o/
<SilverSpace> zivjet ces na aerodromu 
<ivoks> necu, to je sve u dva tjedna
<tonil> Mmike, 
<tonil> Mmike, jes tu
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/otvorene-prijave-shift-hackathon/131672.aspx
<igustin> Mmike: Å¡to si ono njurgao na ownCloud?
<ivoks> sad ce ubuntu one serverski dio biti open source
<ivoks> pa cu si sam sloziti ubuntu one-like servis
<jelly> ivoks: hahaha
<jelly> di su mi logovi od kad sam onomad pitao zasto to nije open source
<ivoks> well, vidjet ces da vecina je open source
<jelly> </schadenfreude>
<SilverSpace> da
<BotaniCar> http://tapastic.com/episode/35404 # 5 min existential crysis :)
<rut> muffin man .. nista nepises danas ?!
<tonil> oj rut 
<rut> malo txt za 8h .. treba sad to nadoknadit da log nebude mrsav za danasnji dan
<rut> di si tonil
<rut> kakva je situacija sa onom studenticom ?
<rut> jesi je rijesio ?
<tonil> mah iman sad drugu curu,od one sam se otkacio na vrime posto je udarena u glavu
<rut> a sto sam ti ja govorio !!! ajde priznaj tu javno 
<rut> nek skatulje i slicni vide :)
<tonil> ha da rut je bio u pravu
<rut> i kakva je nova cura ?
<tonil> znas ko je bio piva ovaj vikend
<tonil> dobra
<tonil> mlađa 4 godine od mene
<tonil> hehe
<rut> a tebi je ?
<tonil> 23
<rut> moze proci :)
<rut> bojao sam se da nije ispod 17 hahahaha
<tonil> hahahaha
<tonil> znas da je sandra afrika pivala na trilju ovaj tjedan
<rut> samo pametno sad .. nemoj se zaljubit i nevidjet nista osim nje !!
<tonil> karta bila 60 kn
<rut> ma j* sandru .. 
<rut> umjenta 
<rut> istrosena 
<rut> itd :)
<tonil> haha :D sa tobom se covik uvik nasmije
<rut> kazem ti nemoj se zaljubit slucajno jer si onda gotov !
<rut> ti si jos mlad i sad uzivaj jos par mjeseci i onda novu nadi 
<rut> ili da ti nefali sex-a .. imaj ovu al sastrane trazi drugu 
<SilverSpace> ne bu dobro 
<BotaniCar> kaj libreoffice ne podrzava headless mode , bez da ga sam kompajliram ? 
<BotaniCar> ( soffice  --headless --accept="socket,host=127.0.0.1,port=2002;urp;" --nofirststartwizard pukne i trazi Xe )
<BotaniCar> xDevin ispljuvak ! 
<SilverSpace> kaj
<BotaniCar> LibreOffice, devin ispljuvak
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar> "There is some ongoing work from a volunteer to provide a way to compile Libreoffice for headless use. But for this you would need to compile Libreoffice yourself."
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti headless mode
<BotaniCar> imam jedan sustav koji napred servira web sucelje za manipulaciju dokumentima, a u back endu poziva LO za preview
<BotaniCar> *preview/edit
<BotaniCar> i, naravski, ne radi 
<BotaniCar> 'el OO podrzava headless/x-less mode ovih dana ?
<rut> odoh .
<ivoks> TREBAMO JOS INZENJERA!
<ivoks> hoce tko?
<ivoks> samo treba dobro znati python, ostalo ce se sve nauciti :)
<ivoks> ako netko hoce raditi na openstacku, putovati po svijetu, imati dobru placu, nek mi se javi
<ivoks> mora znati python :)
<ivoks> i naravno, biti dobar linux sysadmin
<BotaniCar> mogu ja nekako s malim pitonom, i da ne putujem previse ? :) 
<SilverSpace> python je u igri :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa to mjesto ne zahtijeva puno putovanja
<ivoks> mozda mjesec dana godisnje
<jelly> ak si uspio dete napravit, piton je dovoljno velik!
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti si mi sumnjiv kad u istoj recenici spomenes "putovanje" i "malo" :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: da, nije to u mojoj grupi
<BotaniCar> jelly: moram zeni na rjec vjerovati da nije postarov :)
<ivoks> moji ljudi putuju 4 od 5 tjedana
<SilverSpace> moze li poskok
<ivoks> inzenjeri putuju 1 od 10 tjedana
<BotaniCar> nish, idem naci "learn python the hard way" i javim se za godinu dana :)
<SilverSpace> http://edition.cnn.com/2014/04/02/travel/gallery/beautiful-croatia/index.html?hpt=travel_hp_herobox
<SilverSpace> tko je reko da nam Game of Thrones ne koristi 
<BotaniCar> Ja, rado ponovim! Podsjeca me na ono kad je J.Chan snimao film u Zagrebu, ap su skoro srusili savski most :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> http://www.wired.com/2014/04/novena/
<jelly> oh, konacno
<jelly> to pratim vec godinu-dvije
<jelly> s/pratim/imam bukmark i svaka 3 mjeseca se sjetim kliknut/
<SilverSpace> Milanović o aferama: Sve ovo skupa nema veze sa SDP-om
<SilverSpace> ovaj je na drogama 
<ivoks> oh lol
<ivoks> dobio CV
<ivoks> na 29 stranica
<ivoks> font je toliko velik da rijec 'information' ne stane u jedan red
<ivoks> u landscape modu
<jelly> we want INFORMATION
<ivoks> moj najdrazi do sad:
<ivoks> Certificate in SCO Unix (System Administration)
<jelly> old school!
<ivoks> to te ja pidam
<ivoks> pitam
<ivoks> PDV sa monospace fontom
<ivoks> PDF
<jelly> ivoks: zali se kolega iz iptvja da su logovi openstacka puni python stack traceova umjesto jednolinijskih poruka o Errorima ili Warninzima i da su neupotrebljivi za normalnog korisnika koji hoce na brzinu vidit koji vrag je posao krivo
<ivoks> ako ukljucis debug i verbose, da, puni su stacka
<jelly> "kao da je pisano za python developere a ne sistemce"
<ivoks> pa, kaj da ti velim, dajte mu otkaz, ako misli da poznavanje pythona nije posao sistemca
<jelly> HA
<ivoks> good luck u traznju posla u linux svijetu izvan hrvatske ako ne znas python
<jelly> da sam htio parsati stack traceve, radio bi sa javom <g>
<ivoks> dobijes python exception i poruku
<ivoks> i cijeli stack da mozes vidjeti sto je poslo po zlu
<ivoks> covjek se zali da zbog sume ne vidi drvo
<ivoks> Career Objective
<ivoks> To pursue a career as a senior software development engineer in testing
<ivoks> pa sta si se onda javio za konzultanta
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> evo, bas kolega odgovorio
<ivoks> poslao sam mu CV osobe koja ima jebeno iskustvo u svemu, cak je radila i za velike kompanije
<ivoks> odgovor je 'no, she doesn't do python'
<jelly> pa dobro, bar ne trosis vrijeme
<ivoks> After the military I joined a programming shop in Botswana.
<ivoks> dosta dobar cv, ali nije za to sto meni treba
<jelly> uglavnom, od 300 linija stack tracea nasli su onaj koji veli da libvirt kod live migracije radi cpu capability check i koji puca, iako je virtualka slozena da ne koristi feature nodea na kojem se trenutno vrti nego ima podesen neki zajednicki nazivnik
<ivoks> to su mogli znati i bez ukljucenog debuga
<ivoks> problem s opetnstackom je sto treba znati gdje traziti
<ivoks> i kako je sve povezano
<ivoks> treba malo vremena da se to ulovi
<jelly> i sad cekamo dok se libvirt i openstack developeri dogovore ko ce popravit :-)
<ivoks> pa, ne znam kako da ti kazem...
<ivoks> ali to je konfiguracijska opcija :)
<jelly> ivoks: koja je _ukljucena_, check faila iako ne bi trebao
<jelly> ili uopce ne bi trebalo biti tog checka, nisam skuzio pricu sasvim
<jelly> uglavnom, VM je postavljen na feature starijeg procesora, i live migration sa nodea sa novijim cpu na node sa starijim cpu svejedno ne prolazi
<jelly> mislim, nije problem, ionako se tek testira...
<jelly> samo mi pokazuje kak ima lame bugove i da je bar 5 godina kaska za vsphereom
<jelly> ... i objasnjava potrebu za konzultantima :-D
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> sigurno koristite redhat :D
<ivoks> https://review.openstack.org/#/c/53746/
<ivoks> guess where yanguang comes from
<jelly> ivoks: toliko blesavi nismo jos :-)
<jelly> da, mislim da je to taj
<ivoks> zasto ne koristite ubuntu?
<ivoks> cccc :)
<jelly> redhat 13.10
<ivoks> :))))
<ivoks> mogli ste koristiti redhat 12.04 i redhat cloud archive
<jelly> redhat one? :-)
<jelly> zapravo mi je interesantno kak to sve dobro radi, s obzirom da se drzi skupa sa hrpom infrastrukturnog ljepila u pythonu..
<jelly> taj cinder recimo cuda izvodi sa storageom, a na kraju sve stoji na linux LVM-u
<ivoks> a da vidis tek kada ga povezes s CEPHom
<jelly> a RH naravno preporucuje glusterfs ;-)
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vrhunac-tehnologije--pogledajte-kako-izgledaju-dronovi-iz-sjeverne-koreje/1179138/?foto=2
<jelly> plavi, da se ne vidi na nebu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: takvi su i 91 bili nasi :)
<SilverSpace> ali su bili vrlo korisni 
<jelly> SilverSpace: imas slike? :-)
<jelly> kak se veli necessity is the mother of invention
<SilverSpace> negdje imam trebao bi prekopati 
<SilverSpace> ovako se to danas radi http://is.gd/WMqy8y
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d dan
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/windows-to-be-free-on-9-and-smaller-tablets-also-on-iot-devices/
<ivoks> hey microsoft, welcome to 21st century
<markosejic> nesto je tu sumnjivo
<ivoks> zasto? nije
<ivoks> pogledaj najvece akvizicije u IT-u zadnjih par godina
<ivoks> navedi jednu koja je bila oko aplikacije/sustava koji se prodaje
<markosejic> ne daju nista oni đaba
<ivoks> ne daju, ali su skuzili da prodaja OS-a vise nije bitna
<ivoks> i u biti predstavlja veliku barijeru
<ivoks> jer imas druge, koji su bolji i besplatni
<ivoks> a zaradjuju na uslugama
<ivoks> vrijeme prodaje OS-a je proslo
<ivoks> konacno
<markosejic> nema đabe ni kod stare babe
<markosejic> testirao ubuntu 14.04 u live mode radi poprilicno brzo 
 * drj_cro radi na 14.04 od prve alfe :)
<ivoks> dobar je 14.04
<SilverSpace> sex, placanje stanarine u spanjolskoj 
<ivoks> linkedin
<ivoks> Someone from Canonical Ltd. looked at your profile
<ivoks> no shit.
<hbogner> ivoks, spijuniraju te :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ko da ima veze... OS ce biti "besplatan" ali ga ionako neces moci promijeniti
<ivoks> dugo je trajalo
<ivoks> https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2014/04/03/brendan-eich-steps-down-as-mozilla-ceo/
<ivoks> jos nema aviona
<ivoks> da mozda fakat nije sletio negdje u kini
<ivoks> dakle..
<ivoks> poceli su me ameri pitati i za posao vodica kajaka
<SilverSpace> tebi treba kloniranje :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: radim na tome, radim
<ivoks> treniram tri lika da me pokrivaju, svaki na svom dijelu kugle :)
<ivoks> idem spat
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-04
<rut> jutro fu**ri
<BotaniCar> jutrofski
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewOzi5-AZXU # haj hitm haj hitm haj hitm ha 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: B-Real, Coolio, Method Man, LL Cool J And Busta Rhymes - Hit Em High (The Monstars' Anthem), Views: 12248642, Rating: 99.09872%
<rut> oo mufin :)
<BotaniCar> http://24.media.tumblr.com/09815420c6ab5412a64858a4ccf110b4/tumblr_n1xfbbJrwX1ttt9rno1_1280.jpg #hrvatske tragedije 
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar> ahahahahaha http://25.media.tumblr.com/56c94f5329974f13245096cb094eb2d7/tumblr_n15xhlmWGb1ttt9rno1_1280.jpg
<rut> tragikomedija 
<ravilov> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/arpzZ5d_700b.jpg
<BotaniCar> http://croatiantragedies.weebly.com/uploads/2/5/9/3/25936101/2656381_orig.jpg
<rut> ja se vozim na lpg
<BotaniCar> Lagani Plavi Glamur ? 
<rut> tako je .. ekoloski sam osvjesten
<BotaniCar> rut: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/1982364_10151943414321415_1732501928_n.jpg
<BotaniCar> i https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/1978832_10202972810315339_1254656518_n.jpg
<rut> komentar je suvisan :)
<ravilov> di je sad Mmike
<ravilov> valjda trazi posao
<BotaniCar> Nek prvo nadje naocale, lakse ce i posao naci 
<BotaniCar> nda, glede mmiketa http://croatiantragedies.weebly.com/uploads/2/5/9/3/25936101/1193128_orig.jpg 
<BotaniCar> rut: si tu ? 
<BotaniCar> rut: lafe, si to ti na slici https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/1013563_10202797329566190_1853485188_n.jpg ?  :) 
<Mmike> em ti
<Mmike> 1680x1050 je tak nekak tijesno :D
<vileni> na laptopu?
<vileni> ja sad imam 1920x1080 na 15.6", to ej taman
<ravilov> 1366x768, kud ces vise
<Mmike> ravilov, kaj si u kazni? :)
<Mmike> vileni, ma na desktopu
<Mmike> moro vratit monitor a nisam kupio novi pa sam zenin uzeo :)
<ravilov> Mmike, nope, po vlastitom izboru :)
<Mmike> i sad bas gledam da si ne kupio 1920x1200 nego 1920x1080, bas zbog laptopa
<Mmike> ravilov, jel' bar 17"? :)
 * Mmike imao prvi laptop od bivse (ha!) firme - 1366x768, 15" - kata-fakin-strofa
<ravilov> jel vidis pixele?
<ravilov> Mmike, nemam pojma, nisam si ga mjerio
<Mmike> ravilov, ma, sve ispod 1400x900 je mega-pre sitno, 1400x900 je taman jedva ok na 14"
<ravilov> eto nesto duzi od ravnala koje trenutno imam pri ruci, koje maxa na 12"
<Mmike> ova tvoja reza ima smisla na 12"
<ravilov> ha
<rut> muffin nego ko drugi nego ja .. sigurno nije ravilov !
<BotaniCar> sad sam ti skoro rekao nesto o tihoj vodi :) 
<BotaniCar> ili o prdjenju u kadi, nisam vise siguran :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, fino sam se polako sinoc vozio doma, da znas :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mali se zbudil cca 10 min nakon kaj si otisao, taman mu pripremim stvari za vrtic danas i KMEEEEE :) 
<BotaniCar> Trebao sam te zadrzati do jutra, mozda bi se naspavao :D
<Mmike> heh :D
<ravilov> Mmike - droga za klince
<Mmike> pidgin ima gadan bug
<Mmike> tj feataure-miss
<ivoks> 1920x1080x2 je super
<Mmike> kad recimo ugasis krivi osigurac pa si pogasis sve kompove, i onda upalis pidgin, ne pokazuje ti eventualne neprocitane poruke :D
<Mmike> ivoks, 1920x1200x2 bi, mnijem, bilo jos bolje :D
<BotaniCar> kak pokrenes pidgin na ugasenom kompu </silly> ?
<ivoks> bi, al sretno s tim
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ma iso sarafit nesto, i gledam papir 'osigurac 2/4 = hodnik uticnica'
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))))))
<Mmike> al' nisam vidio da pise, uz hodnik, i 'soba spavaca zid lijevo, soba radna zid - sve'
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> trebali bi prodavat nadostuk za monitore koji dodaje jos pixela
<ravilov> ko oni smijesni zvucnici
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto?
<ravilov> ali bolje
<BotaniCar> ravilov: trebali bi , za pocetak, poceti prodavati monitore s jedva-vidljivim okvirom, inace podrzavam ideju 
<ravilov> Mmike, ovisno o IM servisu koji koristis, mozda nema kam spremit offline messages
<ravilov> ako je realtime client-to-client ili nesto
<Mmike> ravilov, jabber
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> taj bi valjda trebao drzat bar par minuta
<Mmike> kaj to ima veze sa servisom, pidgin bi ti morao/mogao moci implementirati
<Mmike> par minuta? :)
<ravilov> kako bilo koji softver koji fizicki nije pokrenut moze bilo sta implementirat? :D
<Mmike> ?
 * Mmike gleda di je bio nejasan
<Mmike> da, znaci
<Mmike> imas komp upaljen
<ravilov> cek cek, jel mislis primljene ali neprocitane?
<ravilov> jer ja skuzio neprimljene
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> neprocitane
<ravilov> a onda ok
<jelly> Mmike: pa di ti je UPS!
<Mmike> ono, pidgin je upaljen i ekipa ti pise
<Mmike> i onda ugasis komp a nisi ih procito
<ravilov> jelly, UPS! je bio kad je prebacio krivi osigurac
<Mmike> jelly, nemres se zastititi od idiotizma :)
<Mmike> ravilov, lol :) :)
<BotaniCar> UPS ! 
<BotaniCar> nda, dzabe UPS, sumnjam da modem/ruter drzi  na njemu 
<Mmike> nemam ups  :)
<BotaniCar> Imam ja dva na otpisu, ne drze ni 3 minute pod loadom :) 
<BotaniCar> Ali su lijepi ! 
<ravilov> spojis kamionski akumulator i dobar je
<rut> www.microline.hr na koju vam IP reslova ?
<rut> *reolva
<rut> :)
<Mmike> jebemti, k'o da me netko u kutiju zatvorio i reko 'aj tipkaj
<Mmike> www.microline.hr has address 85.10.50.10
<rut> tnx Mmike
<ivoks> brb, idem haknut neke portale :)
<jelly> hakuj hakom
<vileni> ivoks: koji si level? :)
<Mmike> a ne
<Mmike> ne ne ne
<Mmike> ivoks, pa jebemu, zar i ti?
<Mmike> za ovog vilenog mi nije opce cudno, lik samo to i radi danima :)
<Mmike> vileni, kako bio zadovoljan sinoc?
<Mmike> erm, jucer
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koliko si nisko pao kad vilenog zadovoljavas nocima !?!
<vileni> Mmike: po onoj cijeni, vise nego zadovoljan :)
<Mmike> vileni, jelda? :)
<vileni> iako, bilo bi bolje bez krumpira
<vileni> neko povrce sa rostilja mozda, sampinjoni
<ravilov> koji pervertiti
<vileni> u svakom slucaju, nisam bas vecerao poslije :)
<ravilov> pa da
<ravilov> nakon Mmikea...
<Mmike> kad se pojavio conf-available/conf-enabled u apachetu?
<ravilov> odavno?
<Mmike> vileni, meni onaj pomrfi tamo bas kul ):) a ona lepinja/kruscic, pa unutra bi prsuta i sira naturo
<Mmike> ravilov, #define odavno
<ravilov> znam da ga imam bar godinu dana
<vileni> kruh je dobar, da
<ravilov> sto je otprilike 100 godina u informatickim godinama
<vileni> ali taj pomfri, nigdje ga ne volimi kvari mi dozivljaj opcenito
<vileni> nije da ga ostavim, ali svejedno :)
<Mmike> ravilov, ma di ga imas?
<ravilov> vileni, bas si cudan, smeta ti junk food :p
<ravilov> Mmike, pa u apacheu?
<Mmike> pa otkad?
<Mmike> tj, di
<Mmike> mislim, 
<Mmike> daj budi konkretniji :)
<ravilov> dosao je sa apacheom jako odavno i odonda ga koristim
<ravilov> dovoljno davno da se ne sjecam kad sam ga prvi put primijetio
<jelly> Mmike: zless /usr/share/doc/apache2/changelog.Debian.gz /conf-avail
<Mmike> da, samo kaj nije
<Mmike> jelly, pattern not found :)
<ravilov> mozda ti je novost ako koristis centos
<ravilov> :p
<Mmike> ravilov, ne koristim nakaradne distribucije :P
<jelly> Mmike: onda koristis krivu distru sa potrganim changelogom!
<ravilov> ili ako si upravo presao na apache2 sa apache1.x
<Mmike> ravilov, aj ne trumbetaj :)
<Mmike> ravilov, hm, cek da na wheezyju vidim
<Mmike> na skvizu tog nije bilo
<ravilov> ne znam koji bi drugi razlog bio
<Mmike> ovo je 13.10, brijem da na 13.04 isto nije bilo
<jelly> Mmike: nema ni u debian 7
<Mmike> jelly, cekaj, gledam
<ravilov> zasto je bitno kad se feature pojavio?
<Mmike> zato sto je upgrade potrgao stvari koje su radile
<jelly> Mmike: naime, u debian 7 bi path bi /usr/share/doc/apache2.2-common/changelog.Debian.gz
<Mmike> pa da vidim jesam ja tom kumovao ili je samo potrgano
<jelly> a ne samo apache2
<Mmike> jelly, ja nemam apache2.2-common na burbunturu
<jelly> ali imas na wheezyju
<Mmike> rc  apache2.2-common                    2.2.22-6ubuntu5.1                amd64        Apache HTTP Server common files
<Mmike> to je na 13.10
<ravilov> jelly, zgrep conf- /usr/share/doc/apache2*/changelog.Debian.gz
<ravilov> nema rezultata
<ravilov> brijem da toga nema u nikakvom changelogu u ubuntu/mint
<jelly> ravilov: velim, distra sa potrganim changelogom
<ravilov> moguce zato sto se desilo toliko davno :)
<Mmike> hm, u nekom trenutku je izgleda 13.10 presao sa 2.2 na 2.4
<Mmike> malo mi to cudno
<Mmike> oh, well
<Mmike> e, drek
<Mmike> doma imam 2.4
<ravilov> Mmike, http://tfountain.co.uk/blog/2013/10/18/fixing-apache-ubuntu-13-10 - nisam citao ali na prvu zvuci kao stvoreno za tebe :)
<Mmike> i conf.d mi radi!
<ravilov> hmm
<ravilov> sjecam se da sam i ja imao conf.d u nekom trenutku
<ravilov> imam conf.d na serveru sa centosom
<ravilov> ali tamo je takodjer /etc/httpd a ne /etc/apache2
<ravilov> ugl na trenutnom (13.10) nema conf.d
<Mmike> nejasno mi je kak je 13.10 radio do maloprije kad sam upgade potjerao
<Mmike> Preparing to replace apache2 2.4.6-2ubuntu2.1 (using .../apache2_2.4.6-2ubuntu2.2_amd64.deb) ...
<Mmike> drek'n'drok
<ravilov> wut
<ravilov> 2ubuntu2.1 na 2ubuntu2.2, ergo very minor version change
<ravilov> i sve se potrga?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<ravilov> lazes :p
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> i cinim te nervoznim
<Mmike> ispod koze :)
 * ravilov zadrhti lagano
<ravilov> creepy
<jelly> u prijevodu, potrgano je od ko zna kad, al upgrade je triggerirao reload
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> to ko nasi storage serveri
<ravilov> radi sve dok se ne ugasi
<ravilov> nakon toga se vise ne boota
<jelly> server treba rebootat bar jednom godisnje, cisto da znas da se jos uvijek boota
<ravilov> mi smo prije dosta godina imali radove u sistem sali, instalirala se nova klima
<ravilov> u tu svrhu trebalo je gasit opremu
<ravilov> nakon toga je dosta diskova u storageu odluclio da im se vise ne da radit
<ravilov> prije toga radili bez problema
<jelly> predictive failure detection, ha
<ravilov> SMART i te fore?
<ivoks> vileni: 2
<ivoks> Mmike: pa malo, tu i tamo
<ivoks> vileni: bas sam napravio svoje prvo polje
<Mmike> ivoks, di je bed sa 1920x1200 monitorima?
<ivoks> Mmike: tesko ih je naci :)
 * Mmike je probao taj 'hunt the portal' i zakljucio da ce ga pojest samo tako :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ingress
<Mmike> ivoks, pa nije bas. Dell U2412M, 1990 kuna kosta, a odlican je monitor
<Mmike> da, ingress
<Mmike> znao sam da nije postgres :)
<Mmike> rba ima mobilnu aplikaciju sa outdated informacijama o bankomatima
<Mmike> jebeno
<ivoks> lako za to
<ivoks> imaju oni i bankomate bez novaca
<ravilov> sigurno imaju i bankomate sa winxp
<ravilov> jos 4 dana...
<drj_cro> Mmike: ne cjepidlaci, imaju bar aplikaciju :)
<ivoks> ravilov: imati ce ih i dalje
<ivoks> ms ce im to drage volje odrzavati
<hbogner> http://learnosm.org/ od danas i Hrvatski prijevod na pocetnoj strani!!!
<ivoks> kao i ibm os/2
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<Mmike> nit php ne radi
<Mmike> pa sta ubuntu sta sta kako sta
<ravilov> Mmike, daj bolje navedi sta radi, bit ce kraci popis
<Mmike> pa kak gore imam samo webove - sve ne radi :)
<ravilov> ni kernel??
<BotaniCar> PEBKAC
<Mmike> short_open_tag = Off
<Mmike> pa tko ti reko da to promjenis
<Mmike> i sta nisi viko dash vratit to nazad!
<Mmike> e, da sad imam backup pa da provjerim kak je bilo prije :)
<vileni> ivoks: polja i linkovi su najbolji, za cas si do L4 a onda vec mozes i rusiti nesto .)
<Mmike> vileni, jel' se da to na biciklu ili moras autom?
<vileni> Mmike: pjesice!
<vileni> bicikl je najbrze sto smijes voziti dok igras, i to oprezno :)
<ivoks> ja sam s autom
<ravilov> Mmike, pa tko ti rekao da je pametno koristit short open tag? :p
<vileni> ivoks: pa da, ali parkiras valjda? :)
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/532268_726691397361270_1118272392_n.jpg
<ivoks> vileni: da, stanem na sred ceste
<ivoks> sva cetri i udri
<vileni> ja sam jucer zrinjevac i trg biciklom prosao
<ravilov> http://is.gd/z1Javn
<hbogner> hej, igraci, ako putujete brze od 40mph odbija vam akcije
<Mmike> ravilov, a tko tebi rekao da nije? :)
<vileni> hbogner: od jucer sam L7 :P
<ravilov> Mmike, zdrav razum :p
<ivoks> pa velim, ja stanem
<ivoks> sad su me ljudi malo cudno gledali
<ivoks> al sta cu im ja 
<ivoks> ne znaju oni da alieni dolaze
<Mmike> jelly, ravilov: wheezy nema conf-enabled/conf-available, ima conf.d
<ivoks> :D
<vileni> ja sam isto znao stati pokraj hypo :)
<Mmike> jer ima apache-2.2
<vileni> ali ostali mi nisu bas
<Mmike> vileni, ivoks
<vileni> dok s biciklom rijesim pola grada ako treba
<Mmike> za koga igrate?
<ivoks> resistance
<vileni> resistance naravno :)
<vileni> i hbogner isto
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> ivoks, ne budi jerk u prometu :p
<vileni> Mmike: ajd instaliraj pa idemo na cugu negdje u centar, za cas si L3 :)
<ravilov> Mmike, lol, dobro za znat
<Mmike> vileni, moze, aj sam uzmi zenu svoju da moze zabavljat moju zenu i dete :)
<Mmike> a i usput se vjezba kak ce to bit jednog dana :)
<vileni> i uz to izgubis koju kilu
<vileni> Mmike: mozemo to onda za tjedan dana tek kad dodje
<Mmike> ok, sad si neugodan, to nije lijepo, ja volim svoje kile, bez obzira sto srce/kosti to ne vole!
<vileni> iako i zena igra
<Mmike> ravilov, brijem da ces ti na ignor :)
<vileni> kad je raposlozena
<ivoks> evo mirka i kenny18 bas komentirali; igra ce natjerati djecu da vide malo sunca
<Mmike> lol :)
 * drj_cro bi htio znato sto to svi igraju? :)
<hbogner> ali ponekad ako vozis brze od 40mph i onda stanes svejedno zna odbiti akcije
<ravilov> Mmike, ni prvi ni zadnji
<Mmike> mirka, kenny18: kaj morate prek posrednika pricat? :P)
<ivoks> i kenny18 igra sad
<vileni> drj_cro: ingress
<ivoks> sramezljivi su
<Mmike> drj_cro ima iphone :)
<vileni> buahaha
<ivoks> Mmike: budes ih upoznao za tjedan-dva :)
<vileni> no ingress for you
<Mmike> ivoks, ack :)
<ravilov> treba smislit pregress
<drj_cro> Mmike: da bas japhone user :)
<hbogner> kolega u karlovcu pokupi zenu i djecu i psa u auto i odvede ih u centar tamo secu okolo, djecu na sladodled, psa pusti po parku i secu svi dok on igra :D
<ravilov> hbogner, slad-odled? fuj, to sve rastopljeno
<ivoks> da nije ingressa, djeca bi doma gledala TV
<jelly> djecu u park, psa na sladoled?
<vileni> pa vecina jos uvijek gleda
<hbogner> ravilov, ti bas volis moje tipkanje :D
<vileni> ovo je gugl odlucio spasiti covjecanstvo od sjedenja na kaucu :)
<kenny18> Mmike: ivoks je prebrz :)
<ravilov> hbogner, naravno, uvijek me odusevi kolicina typoa :p
<Mmike> kenny18, don't make him make you look bad :D
<kenny18> Mmike: true :)
<Mmike> pa ja cu poludit
<Mmike> od kad index.php ima 'precedence' nad index.html?
<ravilov> ...
<ravilov> oduvijek??
<Mmike> ravilov, da, znam da u tvom svemiru je to od prekjucer
<Mmike> al ti nisi relevantan :)
<ivoks> Mmike: oduvijek
<ravilov> ne samo u mom svemiru
<ravilov> ali ajd
<Mmike> ma krivo sam natipkao
<Mmike> nemam index.php
<ivoks> valjda od '97.
<Mmike> al' imam index.html
<Mmike> medjutoa apache hoce index.php
<ravilov> Mmike, mislim da si *ti* taj koji zivi u svom svemiru ovdje :p
<ravilov> a to
<Mmike> ravilov, ja mislim da ti ne mislis uopce :)
<ivoks> apache nece nista
<ivoks> tvoja aplikacija mozda nesto hoce
<ravilov> Mmike, deal
<Mmike> nema aplikacije :)
<Mmike> ima plain old index.html u docrootu
<Mmike> root@pagar:/etc/apache2# grep -Rni DirectoryIndex .
<Mmike> ./mods-available/dir.conf:2:    DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml index.htm
<Mmike> ./mods-enabled/dir.conf:2:      DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml index.htm
<Mmike> Eto
<Mmike> i sta sad
<Mmike> sta
<ravilov> pa da, sta?
<ravilov> apache nece nista
<ravilov> on koristi ako ima
<ravilov> ako nema, nikom nis
<ravilov> prikaze dir index ako mu dopustis
<ivoks> nesto drugo njega muci
<Mmike> pa da sta - imam index.html u direktoriju, a ovaj veli da nemre naci index.php
<ivoks> slabo ti to debugiras...
<Mmike> fakat mi nije jasno kak je to pred 2 sata radilo, tj, sto je upgrade promijenio
<ravilov> jel ti index.html mozda redirecta na index.php?
<Mmike> Call to undefined function phpfino() in /var/www/default/index.php on line 1
<Mmike> lol :)
<ravilov> hm, da nemas mozda safe_mode?
<Mmike> ravilov, ma jasta, ima javascript koji se spaja na nasa number-cruncher servere i onda racuna tamo... neznam... nesto :)
<Mmike> hm, vish
<ivoks> recimo, /var/www/default ne postoji po defaultu :)
<ravilov> Mmike, <meta http-equiv="Location" content="index.php" />
<Mmike> nemam
<ivoks> to si morao sam napraviti i konfigurirati u sites-enabled
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da je to tak bilo 
<ravilov> meni se cini da je Mmikeova web aplikacija potrgana, a ne servisi :)
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> nema web aplikacije
<Mmike> plain html
<ivoks> ja ti opet kazem
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da to napravio 13.04
<ivoks> sites-enabled
<Mmike> taj default
<ivoks> tamo si nesto sam konfigurirao
<Mmike> al' to nema veze
<ivoks> default je samo /var/www/index.html
<Mmike> ovo je nevezana greska, sam mi smijesno bilo kak pise 'phpfino' :)
<ivoks> ne i /var/www/default
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> uopce nisam skuzio
<ravilov> jel ima i phpgadno()? :D
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ja sam ipak svemirski konj
<Mmike>         RewriteRule . /index.php?id=$1 [L]
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> ha
<Mmike> curl -H "Host: splivalo.hr" 78.47.44.158
<Mmike> sad radi kako spada :D
<Mmike> a sad popravimo DNS
<ravilov> a bez Host: ?
<ravilov> jel dobijem "It works!" ?
<Mmike> cekaj
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> exactly
<Mmike> ravilov, aj sad
<ravilov> e jesi budala :D
<Mmike> hvala :)
<BotaniCar> ako je netko gladan, nakon ove galerije nece biti: http://usklicnik.com/foto/2014-03/foto-kakva-legenda-otisao-na-skup-geekova-i-pokrenuo-novi-trend-buttcrack-selfies/ :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, sad mi se baš jede odojak :D
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kaj ja najbolje, siguran sam da i on tak izgleda kad sjedi
<BotaniCar> :) :D Odi proch, sad sam ponovno i ja gladan, terapija nije dugo djelovala
 * BotaniCar zato ima potkosulju ( redneck model) uredno zabijenu u gache, ako se nesh i vidi, bar nije dupe
<drj_cro> da moje i vide mislili bi da je duga kosa :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> nisu kinezi vise tako jeftina radna snaga
<ivoks> u IT-u cak imaju i vise place nego mi
<drj_cro> e a ko otvara portale?
<ivoks> alieni!
<drj_cro> i kako se hacka portal?
<drj_cro> dodem i srusim spomenik? :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<Mmike> pijukom!
<hbogner> dodjes do nejga na najmanje 40 metara i stisnes hack
<drj_cro> imam 2 tu u blizini pa idem kupit cigare i "haknut" neki :)
<ivoks> hehe
<ivoks> naivac :)
<ivoks> kad ostane bez energije dok kupuje cigarete...
<hbogner> znaci skupljat xm oko portala jer ton treba za akcije, hack podtala daje iteme, ...
<hbogner> drj_cro, ti si jos kod green golda?
<drj_cro> hbogner: ne,,kenedijev
<BotaniCar> *nemojte* mi pricati o igricama, imam zero-imunity na igre, s'e bu'm vas na ignore 
 * BotaniCar ide samo baciti oko na to chudo
<drj_cro> BotaniCar: i ja sam samo bacio oko :)
<drj_cro> zapravo jos uvijek bacam 
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> vileni, jesi bio na anomaliji?
<drj_cro> ovo ko rift uzivo :)
<hbogner> capture the flag :D
<drj_cro> da :)
<hbogner> jaoo sto se zagreb zeleni, morat cu se malo pozabaviti s tim kad dodjem sljedeci put :D
<BotaniCar> 'ocemo malo o majnanju kripto novaca ? :) Nemojte me je*at s igrama, izgubit' cu i ovo malo sna trceci nocima po Sesvetama :) 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, meni je ovo gust zato jer se krecem okolo
<hbogner> i upoznam razne ljude
<BotaniCar> Ja sam k'o kamen u tom aspektu :) Spusti me negdje i pusti me da budem :) 
<vileni> hbogner: nisam, bio sam u RI
<ravilov> Mmike, sto se tice tvoje drame oko apache, php, index.html, ubuntu... http://www.dilbert.com/2014-04-03/
<hbogner> vileni, ja sam bio tjedan prije, u sluzbi transporta, iskrcao preko 1600 itema, iskrco bi jos, ali nisu imali mjesta/vremena/baterija :D
<vileni> hbogner: ja uvijek imam mjesta :)
<BotaniCar> Kak volim ove koji me nazovu "samo da najavi da salje jedan veci mail"; potrati mi 20 min na sitnu pricu, i onda stigne mail od 2 kartice teksta .. 
<hbogner> vileni, sljedeci put ;)
<vileni> BotaniCar: mene jedna zove prije nego posalje, kad posalje da provjeri da je stigao, i kad joj odgovorim zove da je primila
<BotaniCar> ja to fakat ne kuzim .. 
<vileni> valjda ima iluziju da je korisna ako obavlja razgovore
<BotaniCar> mislim, lijepa navada u stvari ( za ljude s kojima nisam u svakih-sat-vremena-se-mailamo odnosima ) ,a li ne moramo onda 20 minuta pricati o glupostima. Primio obavijest,fala, ACK & GTFO
<BotaniCar> Frendica je voditeljica u jednom poledancing klubu .. kakve pi**e ima u FB frend listi :) 
<jelly> zaposlenice?
<hbogner> BotaniCar, slike ili nevjerujemo da imas frendicu :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: nene, polaznice :) Mislio sam nekako da samo debele sestre dobrih komada idu na to cudo. Kitnjak, pice i po, valjda odu da nauce kako napaliti svoje fancy-almost-gay-ali-je-fotogenican decke :) 
<BotaniCar> hbogner: bolje da mi ne vjerujes, jos ces i ti pozeljeti imati prijateljicu :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, tebe za prijateljicu?? NIKAD
<BotaniCar> Tebe smeta sto, za razliku od mmiketa, imam male grudi :( 
 * BotaniCar povrijedjen
<hbogner> tako je, Mmike ima bolje sise, bar je imao
<hbogner> :D
<BotaniCar> ramstek pomaze, ne odmaze ( manboob wise)
<ravilov> vileni, nama je tako jednom kolegica uletila u sobu da nam svima kaze da ce nam sad poslat mail jedan, onda otisla pa se vratila da nam svima kaze da je poslala, mail je bio slike pejzaza iz njenog rodnog grada na koji je ocito jako ponosna
<BotaniCar> Slika je , naravno, bila mutna :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=811
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=806
<ivoks> ili ako ste old school, java:
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=777
<ivoks> all around player:
<ivoks> https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=776
<ravilov> ivoks, jesi siguran da radis kao techie/engineer a ne kao recruiter? :)
<ivoks> radim kao manager
<ivoks> 811 je radno mjesto koje reporta meni
<ivoks> i trebam ljude, dobre ljude
<ivoks> pa guram to radno mjesto
<ivoks> a ostala su od kolega koji isto trebaju dobre ljude
<ravilov> znaci ti si "Canonical Consulting Practice Manager"?
<ivoks> da
<weshmashian> be capable to travel globally, 80% travel expected.
<ivoks> da, 4 od 5 tjedana
<weshmashian> nope :)
<ivoks> da, nije radno mjesto za bilo koga
<ivoks> zahtijeva veliku zrtvu
<ravilov> ivoks, zasto li mi zvuci kao ovome slicno? http://www.dilbert.com/2014-03-26/
<ivoks> nije tako strasno
<ivoks> sve ovisi o osobi
<ivoks> imam jednog engleza koji je prodao kucu i koristi ovo kao priliku da putuje
<ivoks> taj je 100% na putu
<ravilov> taj je 100% lud, rekao bi
<ivoks> ima 22 godine i jedan je od najinteligentnijih ljudi koje sam upoznao
<ravilov> tanka je granica... ;)
<BotaniCar|2> http://bjelovarac.hr/aktualno/osnovali-tvrtku-za-10-kuna-a-sjediste-prijavili-na-adresu-tudeg-poduzeca/ # to je ideja ! Delegirajmo racune drugim tvrtkama ! :) 
<Mmike> Fakat je pre mali monitor :D
<ivoks> Nakon 95 dana u komi, Michael Schumacher počeo je dolaziti k svijesti!
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-26885624
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: kaj vele, kad pocinje voziti ? Ne mora biti pri svijesti :) 
<ivoks> velis i bez svijesti je bolji od ovih :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> ahahahaha
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1.0-9/1661282_10152139837231840_608743037_n.jpg
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/microsoft-open-sources-a-big-chunk-of-net/
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/hrvatska-gradi-prvu-elektricnu-brzu-motornu-jahtu-na-svijetu/1179647/
<BotaniCar|2> Taj MS se totalno polinuxario .. poklanjaju stvari .. linux kompanije naplacuju stvari .. kaj je kraj svijeta (opet) uskoro ?
<SilverSpace> ovo uopce nije losha ideja sunca ko u prici 
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, The END is near :D
<ivoks> more je za jedrenje
<SilverSpace> ivoks: slazem se 
<hbogner> ivoks, a kajaci?
<SilverSpace> nema nis bolje kad samo cujes kako krma razbija val i sum vijetra na jedrima 
<hbogner> znam da se jedrilicari bune na kajakase jer ih tesko vide
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kad ukljuce autopilota i ne gledaju 
<SilverSpace> jedra svugdje imaju prednost 
<hbogner> osim kad je Horvatincic tamo :D
<ivoks> hbogner: ne bune se
<ivoks> hbogner: kajakasi se drze obale
<ivoks> dok jedrilicari idu van
<ivoks> najgori su ovi s motorima
<ivoks> upale autopilot i ne gledaju
<ivoks> a imaju neispravne brodove, kojima radari ne rade
<hbogner> ivoks, kolega skiper se bunio na one koji idu na pola zadarskog zaljeva, ima i takvih
<ivoks> autopilot samo drzi kurs
<SilverSpace> tako i ovi na jedra 
<ivoks> radar vide ima li sto ispred
<ivoks> hbogner: pa zasto ne bi isli
<ivoks> hbogner: tvoj kolega skiper mora znati da more nije njegovo, vec da svi mogu ici tamo
<SilverSpace> tako je 
<ivoks> hbogner: a kolega ti se buni jer on mora napraviti manevar zbog kojeg ce izgubiti vjetar
<hbogner> ivoks, samo kazem da se neki skiperi bune na kajakase na pola zaljeva, ja se slazem da je more za sve
<BotaniCar|2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=FDBqs7GOY_w # ovo bi moglo i mene uspavati :) 
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Mama voli bebu (Mommy Loves Baby) 2013 - Kindergarten - Lullaby Songs for Little Children to Sleep, Views: 14603127, Rating: 74.159846%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: hojdi spat :)
<SilverSpace> fakat je losh ovaj zvuk f1 
<SilverSpace> trening 1
<rut> http://xhamster.com/movies/2603731/love_creampie_naughty_french_redhead_talked_into_hardcore.html
<rut> datase ovo nezna dekodirat ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> xhamster, sunac mu jebem, aj nas bar upozori prije ovakve mine :) 
<BotaniCar|2> ( znam na kaj domena pointa jer sam ju trebao za jedan .. znanstveni rad :) )
<rut> jadan .. neznas sto je to iz naziva 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ja tvoje i rut linkove uopce ne otvaram uvijek neki kurac iskoci 
<rut> evo vidis . dobio sam kick 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> rut: imam plave URLove na crnoj pozadini, vidim da je link, ali mi je tlaka citati :) 
<rut> samo radi tvoje uspavanke sam morao stavit nesto za budenje
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: iz mojih linkova ce eventualno cica iskocit' ,ta znas me :) 
<rut> iz mojih nikad neznas :)
<rut> silver a sto fali v6 zvuku ?
<rut> naravno da nije ko v8 al barem mozes sjedit tamo uz trkaliste a ne nosit cepove u usima 
<SilverSpace> nije to to kad ti vidiš bolid prvo nek ga cujes
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/733873_558049714235961_131524111_n.jpg
<rut> aa nije bas tako .. prije se vidi pa se onda cujeeeeeee .. ko i avion
<hbogner> BotaniCar|2, kad si vec kod djecjih pjesmica, frendov klinac je uzivao u ovom: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55uMwzuvGV8
<datase> hbogner: Title: Pilici (Chickens) - Full Version - (2011) Popular Song for Children, Views: 25492663, Rating: 77.62896%
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<ivoks> veli frend amer
<ivoks> ovako odgovaramo suparnickoj momcadi
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1511784_10152364432964948_1900332364_n.jpg
<ivoks> pa sam mu morao objasniti kako se to radi u europi
<ivoks> /https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1511784_10152364432964948_1900332364_n.jpg
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> http://snarkmarket.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/kid-middle-finger.jpg
<ivoks> preumoran sam, brkam pejstanje
<SilverSpace> mercedesi razvaljuju 
<rut> di si tonil
<hbogner> hmm, riža na drtugi nacin, inace prvo skuham pa onda dodam zacine, sad sam dodao zacine u vodu u kojoj se kuha
<hbogner> pa da vidimo kak ce to ispast
<tonil> ja rizu volim uz umak sa sampinjonima
<hbogner> ovo sam dodao, vegetu i jos neke sitnice, 
<hbogner> umak je druga stvar
<hbogner> blaaah
<hbogner> taman idem nesto platit preko bitcoina i razleti mi se bloks database
<hbogner> sad cekam rebuild da bi transakcija prosla
<BotaniCar|2> hehe, /join ##bitkojn !!
<BotaniCar|2> we have hashes ! 
<ravilov> da, bitcoini su bas convenient
<ravilov> starbucks https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10011348_10152371072762612_2123033987_n.jpg
<Mmike> bogme
<Mmike> ak ne hranis dijete nego ga pustis da se sam hrani imas a) puno vise vremena, b) puno vise zivaca
<Mmike> doduse, usere sve oko sebe, al' usere sve oko sebe i kad ga hranis
<ravilov> beware, na kraju mozda ipak ostane gladan te time razdrazljiv
<ivoks> ravilov: http://www.team-bhp.com/forum/attachments/super-cars-imports-india/862723d1325427249-top-gear-christmas-special-shooting-india-teaser-video-pg-16-uk-promotion-1-before.jpg
<ivoks> ravilov: 'briti' se kasnije potrgalo do kraja
<ravilov> lol
<ravilov> a tocke se i ne vide
<ivoks> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/30/article-2080152-0F4C2DBF00000578-628_634x385.jpg
<ravilov> jel british IT dobar i kvalitetan ko i taj plakat?
<ivoks> isto kao i ovaj 'ins'
<ivoks> puklo na kraju
<ivoks> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/30/article-2080152-0F4C2DE300000578-180_634x393.jpg
<ravilov> kak uvijek bude tak convenient
<ivoks> pa to su namjerno, ali bilo je fora
<ravilov> ah
<ravilov> sta su perforirali? :)
<ivoks> http://i1.ytimg.com/vi/3r9AdZBIvsQ/hqdefault.jpg
<ravilov> not as funny ako je namjerno
<ivoks> http://static.autoblog.nl/images/wp2011/TopGear_limo_test_1.jpg
<ivoks> legendarna epizoda
<ivoks> http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/enhanced/web05/2012/1/17/16/enhanced-buzz-28165-1326836735-10.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1.0-9/1656109_10202216303943361_1730076728_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1381381_10201422588260965_1380594622_n.jpg
<ravilov> dug...sta?
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<markosejic> D Dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--supervulkan-iz-yellowstonea-bizoni-bjeze--uprava-parka-tvrdi-da-nema-opasnosti/1179882/
<BotaniCar|2> stari moj, ako yellowstone poludi, to bu' gadno 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> opet se vlada cudi ko pura dreku
<ivoks> koja je to nesposobna bagra
<ivoks> oni doslovno vegetiraju na vlasti
<ivoks> ne rade nista
<SilverSpace> kaj bi radili kad ne znaju 
<jelly> za 2 godine mozes svasta naucit iz nule
<jelly> za pocetak neka ovima u saboru ne isplacuju placu ako ne dodju na sjednice
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1WjomBtKrQ
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: vlc record 2014 04 04 12h57m43s Sky Sports F1 torrent tv ru  00 59 01 01 00 03, Views: 12, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> pomjesali gume u ferrariu
<SilverSpace> 3u1
<Mmike> frizer je najbolja stvar na svijetu
<Mmike> nakon screena i ssh
<Mmike> tak fino milo ugodno je to pranje kose, bridim jos satima nakon
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> hedonist
<ravilov> :p
<Mmike> inace, ako nekoga zanima, nagurao sam u flasu mineralne od litre i pol 872 kovanice od 5 kuna i 4 kovanice od 2 kune
<Mmike> ravilov, napisao si to kao da je to nesto lose :)
<Mmike> "Ako je i malo vjerojatno da se to zaista dogodilo, bit će im žao što su došli u SDP".
<Mmike> ama, dajte meni da vam pisem izjave za javnost, pa ovo je smijesno!
<ravilov> ne znam kontekst ali ovo zvuci kao prijetnja
<jelly> Mmike: a zasto ove 4?
<ravilov> nije li to kaznjivo?
<Mmike> "Prijatelja nema u tim stvarima i ne da ne štitimo nikoga, nego samo gledam što se događa"
<Mmike> samo gledaj, samo gledaj! :D
<Mmike> ravilov, ma to su milanoviceva sranja
<Mmike> kakav neuki debil, uzas
<Mmike> jelly, pa, potkrale se :)
<Mmike> imam jos 2 plasticne, od 1.75l mlijeka, jedna ima kunu, druga dve kune kovanice
<Mmike> al' su tek 3/4 pune, pa njih nisam nosio naokolo
<ravilov> Mmike, znaci odsad placu dobivas iz flase mineralne?
<Mmike> ravilov, i mlijeka!
<ravilov> i to
<jelly> s tim ce kupit kojne
<Mmike> a gle ove debile, molim te: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/apsurdna-reakcija-fine-mi-samo-vrsimo-ovrhu-nije-na-nama-da-provjeravamo-jesu-li-dokumenti-lazni/737937.aspx
<weshmashian> Mmike: koje kose? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, ma ok, pranje glave :)
<Mmike> neka nova tetka je, mlada, valjda se hoce iskazat, 15 minuta me tak fino masirala, hm
<ravilov> Mmike, koje glave?
<ravilov> :p
<Mmike> dodje mi da odem opet tamo sad, taman zena i mali spavaju :)
<Mmike> ravilov, jel' tebi netko objasnio razliku izmedju ':p:' i ':)' ? :D
<ravilov> sta nije to sve isto?
<ravilov> Mmike, zena ce ti sigurno bit jako sretna kad cuje da rasipas pare na masazu drugih (mladih) zena
<ravilov> there's a name for that
<Mmike> da, zove se 'firzer za muske' :D
<Mmike> 40 kuna, 15 minuta cisog dusta
<Mmike> i jos me osisaju :)
<Mmike> da, weshmashian , osisaju me!
<Mmike> bar ne dolazim kustrav na posao k'o ti :D
<ravilov> Mmike, i kupleraj je "mjesto za muske"
<ravilov> nekad davno su se kod brice stvarno mogle dobit razne usluge
<ravilov> ukljucujuci kirurgiju
<Mmike> ravilov, eh, i opet krivo. "I kupleraj..." sugerira da afirmiras ono sto sam rekao prije, konkretno, u cilju izrugivanja i/ili saljenja. No, to podrazumjeva da sam spomenuo 'mjesto za muske', sto nije istina. Ja sam naveo 'frizer za muske', cemu je 'mjesto za muske' doista genus proximus, no ni u jednom trenutku ne mozes generalizaciju raditi na drugu stranu. Smatram, stoga, da trbeljas bez veze jadnim pokusajima omalovazavanja moj
<Mmike> ih gusteva, kad vec, jadan, nisi u stanju sam guste imati. Picka. Eto! :)
<vileni> Mmike: znaci imas bocu od 4.3kkn?
<ravilov> Mmike, slazem se, stvarno bi trebao malo u politiku :D
<ravilov> ide ti to
<vileni> trebao si kupiti bicikl s tim para :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa, s tim parama jesam kupio bicikl :) i jos mi ostalo 1300 kuna za viski :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> bolje na hranu potrositi
<Mmike> oko 2 godine mi trebalo da napunim
<ravilov> di ces nac viski za 1300 kn??
<Mmike> ma jok, hrana je ukalkulirana :)
<Mmike> ravilov, vrutak
<vileni> recimo na kebab
<Mmike> doduse, nema za 1300
<Mmike> al' ima za 600
<Mmike> pa kupim 2 :)
<ravilov> a jadan
<ravilov> i onda cugas dok te mladjahna cura masira po drugi put
<Mmike> nah, viski se ne cuga, nije to piva :)
<Mmike> nit gemist :)
<ravilov> imam kolegu koji bi i sigurno i to pomijesao s colom
<vileni> sva sreca pa ne pijem, inace bi me uzrujalo to :)
<ravilov> i mene boli q, nek mijesa sta hoce
<markosejic> ja sam pio cisti viski ne mjesam ja to s kolom steta je
<markosejic> unistiti okus kanadskog viskija
<Mmike> markosejic, slazem se s tobom
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kanadjani neznaju sto je viski
<Mmike> imaju burbone
<Mmike> lose, po meni
<Mmike> slicno k'o ameri
<Mmike> viski je jedan jedini - skocki :)
<markosejic> istina sta napraave skoti
<Mmike> inace, ovo s mjesanjem - ja mecem fina vina u gemist :) jer mi tak fino  :)
<jelly> <a> sto to susti? <b> sumeca tableta <a> ... gubavac u bazenu!
<ravilov> onda nisi pravi zagorec
<ravilov> treba kiselis mijesat
<markosejic> ja pijem samo bambus
<markosejic> i to s onim jeftinim vinom
<markosejic> steta je od finog vina praviti bambus
<markosejic> samo od sebe je dobro
<Mmike> slazem se
<Mmike> al' ak ti je fino...
<Mmike> ja na Korculi ljetujem, pa Posip kupujem k'o velik. Onda radim od toga gemist :)
<markosejic> ja sam pio zdrjepcevu krv to je dobro vino
<vileni> mi smo tamo neko bijelo vino kupili
<jelly> Mmike: blasfemija!
<ravilov> mi smo nekad davno nesto pili, dalje se ne sjecam
<jelly> ak je posip dobar, greh ga je na to trosit :-)
<jelly> Å¡
<markosejic> ako nije ona secerusa
<markosejic> sto prodaju po dalmaciji pod vino
<Mmike> jelly, ne kuzim se u vina. Cisti posip nebi nikad pio, pre intenzivan je.
<Mmike> Zato i ne volim pit crno vino jer se to neda lokat :)
<jelly> pa, ne pijes ga puno
<ravilov> aha, znaci vino se ipak trosi ko pivo? :)
<markosejic> vino se pije i uziva nije vino za lokanje
<jelly> dost je jedna butelja za 2-3 osobe
<Mmike> gemist se isto pije
<Mmike> sam potkraj dana se pocne lokat
<jelly> mene jedna casa lupi sasvim fino
<Mmike> neznam kak to tak ispadne :)
<markosejic> jednom su na moru likovi iz kuhinje donjeli neko vino sto stavljaju u jela toliko je bilo odvratno da ga nisam mogao piti
<Mmike> jelly, slijedeci put u medu furam butelju posipa :)
<ravilov> jel se to smije? negdje te prijeko gledaju ako dofuras svoju cugu
<Mmike> ha, dvojim
<jelly> pod stolom
<Mmike> al' ako nemaju posip
<Mmike> a njih 12 mlati pive
<Mmike> ne vidim di je problem :)
<ravilov> u tome sto ti *ne* mlatis pive
<ravilov> minus u profitu
<Mmike> jelly i ja cemo i 2-3 kratke popit, da budemo sto vise fer :)
<markosejic> mi smo u birtiji pd stolom imali 2 litre pive u plastici i tocili si
<markosejic> konobar gleda svaki put kad prođe pune case a nista ne narucujemo
<ravilov> mislim da tu nitko ne prica o natakanju pod stolom
<ravilov> nismo valjda bas nezreli adolescenti
<markosejic> to dok sam isao u srednju
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi gledo trening?
<ravilov> je ali sa ugasenim zvukom, nije mogao podnijet ovo v6 prdekanje :)
<Mmike> "dobrodošli u e-zabu koja Vam od danas pruža još jednu prednost - besplatno korištenje usluge bankara e-poslovnice."
<Mmike> a jebemti :)
<ravilov> ok fala iako nisam u zabi
<Mmike> ima cak i video chat :)
<Mmike> a/s/l treba isprobat kak radi :)
<ravilov> jel ima i tamo mladih cur^H^H^Hbankarica?
<ravilov> jel opsluzuju klijente u korzetima?
<Mmike> istrazit cu, druze ravilov , pa cu raportirati
<ravilov> moze
<ravilov> take one for the team
<Mmike> jos da se dosjete ti u bamci kako da 'vazne obavijesti' salju mailom. eeee
<jelly> meni izvode salju mailom
<jelly> zgodno, samo otvorim pdf na mobitelu i vidim ima li kakvih cudnih troskova
<Mmike> ok za izvode
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> 'vazne obavjesti'
<Mmike> tipa 'sutra banka ne radi'
<Mmike> to obicno procitam NAKON sto se ulogiram u ebankarstvo
<ravilov> eh, to ni bnet recimo ne salje
<ravilov> crkne mi internet pa sa telefona preko cell signala odem na stranicu i vidim da negdje zakopano stoji obavijest
<ravilov> u USA to recimo rade znatno drugacije... ali ne nuzno bolje
<ravilov> neki ISP-i tamo sniffaju cijeli tvoj promet i kad skuze text/html, naguraju na vrh <body> neki DIV gdje stave obavijest
<Mmike> bnet mi je muka
<Mmike> zal tuga jad
<ravilov> meni je bas ok
<ravilov> nemam prituzbe
<ravilov> well osim ovih obavijesti
<Mmike> meni ne radi :)
<Mmike> pokrenem upload i sve stane :)
<Mmike> ravilov, aj bas, jel' mosh iztestirat?
<ravilov> ovisi
<ravilov> nisam doma sad
<ravilov> sta treba?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> pokrenes upload i download istovremeno
<Mmike> i mjeris ping prema googletu, recimo
<Mmike> i ping prema bnet prvom hopu
<Mmike> gatewayu, jel
<ravilov> hmmm
<ravilov> zvuci komplicirano
<ravilov> cek da smislim kako to sve organizirat kroz ssh
<Mmike> ravilov, digni httpd nekvi doma i wgetaj iz vana
<Mmike> i obrnuto
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> bahrein
<ravilov> Mmike, ok jesam
<ravilov> sta te tocno zanima?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesam gledam i sad 
<Mmike> ravilov, rezultati? :)
<ravilov> sta, da ti pastebinam pingove?
<ravilov> aj dobro
<Mmike> ravilov, pa kad pokrenes istovremeno oba
<Mmike> koliko brz ti je upload/download
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/2EKJMn
<Mmike> ja imam 12mbita/1mbit dl/ul
<Mmike> kad opteretim oba smjera imam cca 400k ul i cca 300 k dl 
<Mmike> ping po 5-6 sekundi, nekad i 20  :)
<Mmike> ssh na remote kutije - no can do
<Mmike> i tak  :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas di objasnjenja onih sarenih ikona?
<SilverSpace> ah vec je bila rasprava da samo smetaju 
<ravilov> Mmike, ping do google http://jebo.me/pas/5@raw
<ravilov> Mmike, ping do gw http://jebo.me/pas/1@raw
<Mmike> ravilov, vidim, katastrofa i kod tebe
<Mmike> mozd malcice manja neg kod mene
<SilverSpace> kaj to mjerite 
<ravilov> Mmike, upload je nekih 100-120 kB/s, download nekih ~600 kB/s
<Mmike> losost bneta
<Mmike> ravilov, a koji paket imas?
<ravilov> pojma
<ravilov> osnovni?
<Mmike> ma mislmi, koju brzinu :)
<ravilov> 12/0.5 valjda
<ravilov> ili 12/1
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> lose, sve u svem
<ravilov> meni je ok, ovakva situacija mi se desi nikad :)
<ravilov> meni je zanimljivije da pod opterecenjem ping do googleta ide brze nego ping do gw-a :)
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/3@raw
<ravilov> SilverSpace, sta nas briga za ping bez opterecenja? :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: aa nemam kredit 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> sto znaci "opterecenje?"
<ravilov> Mmike, zeni su inace nedavno digli brzinu na 50/nesto-puno ;)
<ravilov> jelly, istovremeni up i down najbrze sto moze
<jelly> 1 stream?  20 streamova?
<Mmike> jelly, "ono što opterećuje izraženo količinom ili mjerom [veliko/malo opterećenje; visoko/nisko opterećenje; bez opterećenja]"
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ikone su ti koja je koja momcad 
<Mmike> ravilov, a zena je di?
<ravilov> dr. Klaic je rekao svoje
<ravilov> Mmike, pa pogodi :)
<jelly> Mmike: di mi je ctcp da posudim pingvina
<Mmike> juzna korea? :)
<ravilov> bingo
<Mmike> :D
<ravilov> e da, ima i cap
<ravilov> 300 GB/mjesec :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/sto-sam-naucio-iz-prvog-obavijesnog-razgovora-u-zivotu-930845
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> ravilov, pa to je vise neg kaj imam na lajnodu :)
<ravilov> yep
<ravilov> suludo puno
<ravilov> ona trosi net brutalno, stalno gleda neke serije i filmove, pa cak ni ona nije u stanju potrosit toliko u mjesec dana :)
<ravilov> tako da for all intents and purposes, nema cap :)
<Mmike> a, di je u usa ona
<ravilov> bama
<Mmike> frend zivi u tekstasu, veli da dobro da opce ima net
<ravilov> e da, i to sve skupa besplatno, tj. za istu cijenu paketa kao i prije
<ravilov> a eto, ovisi o drzavi valjda
<ravilov> mozda zivi usred prerije :)
<ravilov> satelit nadlijece jedamput tjedno
<ravilov> istrese malo interneta i gotovo
<Mmike> kum mi presao na amisovu optiku
<Mmike> e, TO je internet
<ravilov> kucno ili poslovno?
<SilverSpace> ubuntu one se ukida 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ivoks objavio jos prije 2-3 dana :p
<Mmike> lucno
<Mmike> nemoj rec da se ubuntu one ukida
<Mmike> pa kak to
<SilverSpace> nis vidio ravilov 
<ravilov> ha
<Mmike> jel' ce tak i unity skoro ukinit? :D
<ravilov> ocigledno nisi jedini
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.linuxzasve.com/canonical-gasi-uslugu-ubuntu-one
<ravilov> joj
<ravilov> http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kaj 
<ravilov> to je ivoks linkao
<ravilov> straight from the source
<SilverSpace> toro rosso ide fino mali rus je super 
<SilverSpace> jebemu bas mi je one bio dobar 
<ravilov> a ja se bas pitao jel to uopce tko koristi
<SilverSpace> zasto ne bi koristio 
<Mmike> jebemti bnet
<Mmike> da ti jebem bnet
<jelly> Sveti Jebem
<Mmike> jebemti
<Mmike> kad se naviknes na puno pixela onda je malo pixela fakat - malo
<SilverSpace> http://tv.jutarnji.hr/video/show/598b03b1375884ac12ef7f7c335752bc
<ravilov> navika je gadna stvar
 * ravilov je nekad imao laptop sa 1600x1200 i to dosta dugo, onda je presao na 1024x768 i zacudjujuce se brzo navikao
<ravilov> SilverSpace, kako znam da nisu video pustili unazad? :p
<ravilov> ko da je i bitno, video je tu ocigledno zbog drugih stvari ;)
<vileni> Mmike: evo ja sam si rijesio problem sa pingom na bnetu :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: kaj si im otkazao uslugu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> ma ne, igram se sa routerom, jos uvijek zeza
<SilverSpace> 'Jedini način da se svijet ujedini jest da nas napadu vanzemaljci'
<SilverSpace> kaze clinton
<hbogner> kad si vec kod Clintona http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Zk5ex6aKKg  :D
<datase> hbogner: Title: Indexovo Pozoriste - Ja Sam Ja, Views: 181896, Rating: 99.067354%
<hbogner> umro kad sam cuo
<hbogner> jos prije
<Mmike> vileni, ja nemam pristup ruteru
<weshmashian> cevosi, here i come!
<weshmashian> zapravo, piva here i come, ali nema veze
<weshmashian> Mmike: idjes ti u sporta, mozda obi bidne tamo :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, nevjerujem
<Mmike> weshmashian, bas tamanim cevose iz batka
<Mmike> bio sa zenom po gradu i to
<SilverSpace> Mmike: modemu ili je bas router 
<weshmashian> pa nemoras na cevape doc, dodji na pifu
<weshmashian> :P
<Mmike> vjerojatno cu s kumom na pivo kad on zavrsi
<weshmashian> odem
<Mmike> aj vidim kak on brije
<Mmike> pa te cimnem ako
<Mmike> a vi to svaki petak tak?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, brijem da je oboje
<weshmashian> Mmike: jok, ovisi kak i kad se dogovorimo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kod mene je kabel modem 
<weshmashian> Mmike: al' nebumo ti bas dugo tam, tak da onoo :)
<weshmashian> s/oo/o/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 
<Mmike> o srca ti nepismenog
<Mmike> de sam stao :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/vegetarijanci-izgubili-bitku-protiv-mesozdera/737972.aspx
<SilverSpace> puce Mmike :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa tu ti je problem, nemas pristup ruteru :)
<Mmike> vileni, a, kaj napravis na ruteru ?
<vileni> Mmike: pa idealno, podesis qos
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/fotogalerije?GalleryId=29753
<SilverSpace> koja fotka 
<tonil> lol
<Mmike> vileni, pa kaj netreba qos bit podesen i s one strane?
<Mmike> osim toga, kaj qos?
<vileni> Mmike: ne treba
<Mmike> ul+dl odjednom, i sve stane, kaj tu qos moze napravit
<vileni> u principu moras ostaviti dovoljno bandwidtha 
<Mmike> vileni, koji ti paket imas?
<vileni> 16/768 mislim
<vileni> sad se igram s tim
<Mmike> aj potjeraj ul+dl odjednom
<vileni> u principu ako ne potrosim kompletan ul mogu ssh-at bez problema
<Mmike> pa mi reci koje brojeve imas
<vileni> pa umre ako qos ugasim
<Mmike> da, i meni radi 'ajmo rec' ok ako limitiram wget na 85% bw
<vileni> ali stvar je da na tcp/22 mogu staviti prioritet i rezervirati mu bw
<Mmike> al' nije u tom fora
<Mmike> saljem, recimo, velike slike
<Mmike> i nemrem mail citat
<Mmike> ili saljem velik mail
<Mmike> i nemrem surfat normalno
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> uzas :)
<vileni> pa stavis prioritete + bw alloc
<vileni> mene jedino muci kako da mi radi ssh kao terminal i kao rsync/scp stovec
<vileni> mogu jedino dati prioritet jednom stroju pa ostali neka pate
<Mmike> da, al' to mi banana
<Mmike> (na stranu to kaj nemrem do rutera :D )
<Mmike> brijem da je to do kabla
<vileni> to su problemi koje je tesko zaobici
<Mmike> i da tu nemrem puno napravit
<Mmike> to je jednostavno - lose
<Mmike> jebote, amis na DSLu radi izvrsno
<Mmike> 6M/768k, redovno sam imao po megabit uploada
<Mmike> i kad opteretim jedno i drugo, radi kak placam da radi
<Mmike> i jos mi ssh radi, ok, osjeti se da je sporiji, al' radi
<Mmike> kad zena gura video macaka na FB meni i dalje sve radi
<vileni> nekidan sam citao da je drukciji DOCSIS po tome
<vileni> ali ne sjecam se sad detalja
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> nisam bas puno strucan tu 
<Mmike> al' znam da mi ovo ne radi i da mi ide nakurac
<Mmike> a ovi u bnetu su retardi totalni
<Mmike> nitko nezna nist rec
<vileni> pa u svakom slucaju zahtijeva puno vise truda nego sto bi trebalo
<vileni> pa oni koji znaju imaju pametnijeg posla vjerojatno .)
<vileni> ja sam par puta samo zvao, zadnje je bilo kad su susjedu spajali internet, pa su nekako meni uspjeli odspojiti
<SilverSpace> HT preuzima Optimu 
<Mmike> ja cu, brijem, otkazat internet
<Mmike> i telefon
<Mmike> i ostavit samo telku
<Mmike> jer sam potpisao na 2 godine
<Mmike> majmun
<SilverSpace> kaj ces uzeti ?
<Mmike> ma imam jos uvijek amis :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSWB1cjzuF0#t=15
<datase> Mmike: Title: WTF Moments in Motorsports 1, Views: 406441, Rating: 97.159768%
<SilverSpace> ln
<banderaz> jel neko cuo za to da nemres narucit prek neta i uvest recimo 20-30 komada nekog identicnog proizvoda
<banderaz> jer "prelazi kolicinu za osobnu upotrebu"
<banderaz> cak i ak oces platit carinu itd
<banderaz> vec da moras bas prek neke pravne osobe
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-05
<ravilov> pa imaju i pravo, sta ce ti 20-30 komada iste stvari? to je stvarno pretjerivanje
<jelly-home> osim ako se radi o cokoladi
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> sparoge za dorucak
<obruT> kako đubretu od chrome-a zabranit da se spaja na www.google.com prilikom pokretanja... postavljena mu je i defaultna stranica na localhost, po nicemu osim po snifu prometa nema naznake da se spaja na google
<vileni> obruT: a jesi ulogiran u chrome?
<Hrki> jel valja sta taj chrome, meni je firefox bolji 100x
<Hrki> prvenstveno radi adblock+ koji je puno bolji nego na chromeu
<Hrki> ne kuzim ovaj vecernji, kliknem na link i prebaci me na donaciju za razminiranje
<Hrki> jel se smije tako korisnika jebavat?
<vileni> da li si im platio nesto?
<vileni> ili su te natjerali da otvaras nekako?
<Hrki> vec jucer, znaci imas neki clanak teme
<Hrki> kliknes na to, pa se umjesto toga prikaze donirajte za razminiranje
<Hrki> odi na vecernji.hr
<Hrki> kolko sam skuzio svaki prvi klik je takav, dalje je ok
<vileni> zasto bih isao na vecernji?
<vileni> nije da ti ne vjerujem da to radi
<Hrki> neznam, ako je tako tesko onda nemoj :) manje ce se energije potrositi
<vileni> pa hocu ukazati na to da nisi ti platio neku uslugu njima pa da ti unatoc tome prikazuju reklame
<vileni> niti su te tjerali da dodjes tamo
<vileni> jednostavno ne otvaras ako ti smeta, neces ih natjerati da to maknu :)
<obruT> vileni: ulogiran ? sto se moze ulogirati u to ? :P
<vileni> obruT: pa da? svako prvo pokretanje te gnjavi da se ulogiras u chrome :)
<obruT> Hrki: firefox je otisao u kua sa svojom sporocom, chrome mi je milion puta brzi... iako mrzim googleove spijunske pizdarije
<vileni> u principu, vjerojatno salje tvoju adresu guglovoj tajnoj sluzbi da te uvjere da se ulogiras
<obruT> vileni: nemam pojma, mislim da se nisam u nist ulogiran
<vileni> obruT: pa kako ce te pratiti onda
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je sso-client
<SilverSpace> naso http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Single_Sign_On
<SilverSpace> bemti sad kak sam ubio ubuntu one nece mi pol stvari radit 
<api984> sta ti je krepalo... :D
<api984> SSO?
<api984> aaahh skuzio Ubuntu1
<api984> lol
<SilverSpace> jebga sad moram naci kako slozit sync izmedu dva racunala 
<vileni> dropbox?
<vileni> btsync
<api984> rsync
<SilverSpace> dropbox mi je za drugo ne bi htio zapunit ga bezveze 
<api984> rsync
<vileni> onda btsync
<SilverSpace> one mi je bio super za to kaj mi je trebalo 
<api984> digni si svoj cloud... ownCloud.... 
<api984> radi ok... 
<api984> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<api984> ima nesto tipa za brzi copy paste npr medu kompovima clipboard npr... 
<api984> send clipboard to pc LOL
<SilverSpace> vileni: hm nisam nikad cuo za btsync kak to radi 
<SilverSpace> bas gledam 
<vileni> pa instaliras ga, i shareas folder preko secret
<vileni> a onda radi p2p komunikaciju izmedju strojeva koji dijele secret
<vileni> svaki folder ima svoj
<vileni> preko torrent protokola
<api984> cool
<jelly-home> note to self: shipping bilo cega sa LiIon baterijom iz amerike je tlaka
<jelly-home> izbor izmedju plati +50% i shippaj bez trackinga i garancije, ili plati još 100% cijene uređaja za shipping sa trackingom
<SilverSpace> ovisi di kupujes 
<SilverSpace> kod koga 
<jelly-home> tj. da li ce prijaviti da komad opreme ima bateriju (sto bi morali) ili ne
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/techno/provjerite-stanje-racuna-ukradeno-je-18-milijuna-e-mail-lozinki-931072
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: aha radi transporta baterije 
<SilverSpace> tj. sto ima bateriju 
<SilverSpace> hm ja sam dosta baterija kupovao 
<jelly-home> ak se shipa iz kine ili hk magicno nije problem
<markosejic> d dan
<jelly-home> al ak je iz amerike, nemre airmail 
<SilverSpace> ah sigurnosni propisi 
<SilverSpace> od frendice svaki dan dobijem mail od nekog sranja kaj ima na racunalu iz nepoznatog maila kao da upisem pass za svoj mail 
<SilverSpace> i nemres babu krstit da ima sranje na racunalu 
<SilverSpace> tupoglavo stvorenje 
<markosejic> jbg nije racunalo za svakoga
<markosejic> ja sam danas probao centos u live mode s lice cd a radi brzo
<jelly-home> lick here to get your coupon
<jelly-home> ... po ekranu?
<tonil> kill it with fire http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YswvJkWFRmw
<datase> tonil: Title: Buduća kraljica muzike!, Views: 480415, Rating: 74.52145%
<markosejic> d dan
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59L51yWUFiQ
<datase> tonil: Title: Coke + Nutella + Mentos + Durex ITALIA world record, Views: 5438923, Rating: 91.803674%
<hbogner> ko ovde zna kako na jebenim vindowsiam pokrenuti sdm fajl za skinuti win instalacijski paket sa neta
<hbogner> pise skini sdm i pokeni ga da bi pokrenuo skidanje
<hbogner> al nece ga pokrenut
<hbogner> aaaah
<hbogner> idiotizam
<hbogner> forsira skidanje za os s kojeg posjetis stranicu
<hbogner> a ne za os koji tebi treba
<Mmike> tako je 
<Mmike> okrivi windowse
 * ravilov je siguran da je pravi krivac ustvari mysql
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kvalifikacije 
<hbogner> Mmike, krivac je linux za koji mi je ms dao paket, a ja sam htio ms paket
<hbogner> :P
<SilverSpace> greska je izmedu stolca i tipkovnice 
<hbogner> beeelj :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bolji zvuk ima motoGP
<SilverSpace> honda i yamaha 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa kaj je bilo? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa vettelko nam je ispal :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: los je :)
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> cudno je kaj su oba tora rossa ispali 
<SilverSpace> stalno su bili dobri u prvih 10
<SilverSpace> pa i hulkenberg 
<SilverSpace> renault je koma 
<tonil> hm
<tonil> a sta je shumijem
<tonil> nema nikakve vijesti o njemu vise
<tonil> a bas se ove sezone mercedes pokaza koliko cujem :(
<Mmike> tonil, a kao povremeno se budi
<Mmike> vidjet cemo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sam ti hocu rec kak je vettel u biti nihs posebno vozac
<Mmike> ok, mercedesi su kvalitetniji trenutno
<Mmike> pa su ova dva ispred
<Mmike> al' kak je riciardo tak bolji od ovog dripca? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne valja bolid imaju problema 
<SilverSpace> velikih
<SilverSpace> a kaj je danas boji to nis bas nis ne pokazuje 
<Mmike> bume vidli, bume vidli :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.networkworld.com/news/2014/040314-linux-280404.html
<tonil> SilverSpace, slusam o tome vec ima tri dana
<SilverSpace> uopce ne znam o cem se radi 
<SilverSpace> samo sam naslov procitao 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/zanimljivosti/stjepan-i-kata-nisu-znali-da-njihovi-milijuni-vise-ne-vrijede-931187
<SilverSpace> oh jebote nesrece 
<SilverSpace> jecino novinar ne zna racunat 
<tonil> rofl
<tonil> mocan si nekad SilverSpace 
<tonil> hm
<tonil> sad kad sam vidio sliku
<tonil> zao mi je ljudi
<Vlado9A3CY> dakle, brand new xubuntu 12.04 linux installation in action :)
<Mmike> 12.04?
<Vlado9A3CY> aha
<Vlado9A3CY> nešto me zezalo već duže vrijeme nakon jednog od apdejtova...
<Vlado9A3CY> i konačno sam odlučio pregaziti ubuntu (imao sam i xubuntu session) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i xubuntu je uspio i radi bez greške, za sada :)
<Mmike> cek, ali
<Mmike> 12.04 je star podosta
<Mmike> nije li?
<hbogner> i ja imam 12.04
<Vlado9A3CY> je :)
<hbogner> lts
<Vlado9A3CY> kada se pojavi 14.04 lts, tek onda idem na novu distru ;)
<hbogner> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS"
<Vlado9A3CY> ili ću bar probati... obzirom da mi je komp star i imam poteškoća zbog egzotične stare ati grafičke ...
<Vlado9A3CY> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Vlado9A3CY> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<Vlado9A3CY> Release:	12.04
<Vlado9A3CY> Codename:	precise
<Vlado9A3CY> tako da ubuntu moram na ovom kompu uvijek instalirati alternativno :)
<Vlado9A3CY> Da imam neku noviju grafičku, vjerojatno ne bih uopće imao poteškoća ...
<Vlado9A3CY> no dobro... skype mi radi, ubuntu one, dropbox, hrvatski pravopis u libreoffice... sve ostalo je manje važno :)
<CrazyLemon> e u1 ti bome neradi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> idem vidjeti još za gtalk plugin :D ... ako mi to proradi, tko zna gdje će biti kraj mojoj sreći :D
<Marko> pozdrav
<Marko> ima li nekog?
<Marko> sta god pokusam instalirati preko terminala izbaci mi ovo
<Marko> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. 
<jelly-home> Marko: ok, a sto se desi kad ga poslusas?
<Marko> ne ne
<Marko> ne poslusam ga posle te poruke
<Marko> ne znam sta trebam da kucam
<jelly-home> zasto ne?
<Marko> ajde mi reci komandu samo od skoro sam na 12.4 bio
<Marko> sad sam 14.4
<Marko> cisto da ga testiram
<jelly-home> aha, ne razumijes engleski?
<Marko> razumem
<Marko> nego kad prekucam to
<Marko> nista se ne desi
<jelly-home> dakle, pokrenes "sudo dpkg --configure -a", i nema nikakvog outputa, samo se vrati prompt?
<Marko> Setting up linux-headers-3.13.0-23 (3.13.0-23.45) ... Setting up linux-image-3.13.0-23-generic (3.13.0-23.45) ... Running depmod.
<Marko> uradio sam
<Marko> nesto radi
<Marko> jelly-home kad kreiras particije na pocetku
<Marko> jel trebas staviti boot particiju znam da treba root i swap
<Mmike> ne treba
<Mmike> ne smeta ako stavis
<Mmike> ali ne treba
<Marko> ja sam stavio i sad mi pise
<jelly-home> Marko: ovisi, ali ako nema nista drugo na tom stroju, i ne koristis full-disk-encryption, vjerojatno ne treba
<Marko> stavio sam 100 mb
<jelly-home> 100MB bi moglo biti premalo
<Marko> pa da
<Marko> eo bas me upozorava
<Marko> na to
<Mmike> jelly, jesi turo kad ddns u bind?
<Mmike> s/u/skroz
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne koristim bind.
<Mmike> s/ u / kroz /
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> a sto koristis (te) ?
<jelly-home> powerdns je trenutno u igri
<jelly-home> i njihov auth i njihov recursor
<jelly-home> dobro, lazem, imam bind9 na carnet ustanovama
<Mmike> apt-get
<Mmike> wbew
<Mmike> bweh :D
<Marko> a ovako skinuo sam sa ati radeon sajta driver za graficku u pitanju je hd 6670
<Marko> i sad kad ocu da pokrenem to iz zip foldera otvara ga preko gedita
<Marko> zaboravio sam to se pokretalo preko terminala -_-
<Mmike> prvo moras raspakirati taj zip nekud
<Mmike> i onda pokrenuti onaj ati installer
<Mmike> koji ce t napraviti .deb pakete s driverom
<Mmike> i onda iste instaliras
<Marko> jesam ali kad otvorim
<Marko> otvara preko gedita
<Marko> stalno
<Marko> amd-catalyst-13.12-linux-x86.x86_64.run
<Marko> to otvaram i stalno ide preko gedita
<CrazyLemon> pa ti znaš da taj catalyst ne supporta tvoj kernel ? :)
<Mmike> iskopiraj taj file nekud 
<Mmike> i pokreni ga
<Mmike> sh ./amd-catalyst...
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ode :)
<jelly-home> http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/people/mickens/thenightwatch.pdf
<jelly-home> jeo sam mladi cesnjak u jedan popodne, i jos ga podrigujem
<hbogner> jelly-home, isperi ga s necim
<ravilov> jutro
<hbogner> jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2014-04-06
<Mmike> " Prema hrvatskim zakonima, ljetne gume trebamo imati najkasnije do 15. travnja,  "
<Mmike> kakve su to gluposti?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zimske ??
<Mmike> krivo napisano
<Mmike> i uopce
<Mmike> ne moras imat zimske gume
<Mmike> moras imat zimsku opremu
<Mmike> to nisu nuzno zimske gume
<SilverSpace> tak da 
<SilverSpace> znam da je tako nest i u sloveniji 
<tonil> oj
<SilverSpace> jo
<SilverSpace> tko ce docekati 5h
<tonil> taman neki dan proslo 6 mjeseci odkad treniram insanity od t-shauna :) 
<tonil> rezultati i nisu neki al se kondicija bas poboljsala 
<SilverSpace> kaj ti je  to
<tonil> to ti je program vjezbi koji traje 60 dana,netrebas nikakvu opremu,treniras svaki dan oko uru vremena
<tonil> osim nedjeljom
<tonil> cek okinuo sam jednu sliku da vidim kako to izgleda nakon 6 mjeseci
<tonil> SilverSpace, os vidit :D
<SilverSpace> necu :)
<tonil> haha
<Mmike> ocu ja
<SilverSpace> kak na androidu promjenit na hangautus zvuk 
<SilverSpace> sms _a
<tonil> Mmike, poslano
<SilverSpace> obrisao sve nepotrebne aplikacije sa androida 
<jelly-home> tonil: samo ak imas sliku od prije
<jelly-home> before & after
<tonil> ah crap nisam uzimao prije
<tonil> :(
<tonil> previse sam se sramio
<tonil> zato jer sam izgledao stvarno lost
<jelly-home> jebiga, onda nastavi jos jednom 6 mjeseci pa daj onda before & after :-D
<tonil> lose*
 * jelly-home se sramio neko vrijeme pa je odustao
<tonil> mislim bio sam ono skroz krzljav 
<tonil> sad barem licim na nesto :D
<jelly-home> meni se kroz salo ne vidi da sam krzljav :-)
<tonil> haha za salo je rijesnje trcanje,bike,cardio i L-carnitine 
<jelly-home> a capsicum? :-)
<jelly-home> draze su mi ultra-ljute papricice od nekakvih L-carnitina
<tonil> neznam nemam iskustva sa papricicama
<tonil> doduse od suplemenata ja sam jedino trosio whey proteine
<jelly-home> nisam trenirao okusne pupoljke dugo, sad mi je i obican tabasco ljut
<tonil> ma ja sam sa insanityem spao na 68 kila sa 75 :( sad moram uzet nesto za masu
<tonil> 182 cm
<jelly-home> uh
<jelly-home> meni bi 68 bilo idealno, a i 75 bi bilo dobro :-)
<tonil> cek evo slika kako to sada izgleda stavio sam u temu rast misica i visina don't mind the name of url http://www.bug.hr/_cache/4320368503b2b95705707d2b42984c81.jpg?rand=358313588
<tonil> kao sto vidis moram nabit dosta mase
<jelly-home> selfie!
<tonil> jelly-home, koja je visina kilaza kod tebe?
<tonil> haha
<jelly-home> 170cm/82kg
<tonil> uf
<tonil> ti moras skinut dosta
<jelly-home> ae
<jelly-home> sad nosim hlace od buraza koji je inace visok kao ti
<jelly-home> tj. one dok je on imao 90-95kg :-)
<tonil> hihi :D
<tonil> bike vikendom definitivno
<tonil> poslije laganini jogging 
<tonil> i trcanje
<jelly-home> al njemu je sjeban metabolizam od lijekova pa ima izgovor
<tonil> da od nekih se lijekova zna covijek udebljati,ja kad sam imao smrtni slucaj u obitlji bio sam na antidepresivima 3 miseca i dobio dosta kila od njih
<tonil> al ono stvarno postao sam bucmast
<tonil> al nista covijeka ne spasi ko vjezba osnazi srce,fizicki i psihicki di dosta pomogne
<jelly-home> prirodni endorfini su bolji od umjetno izazvanih
<tonil> da slazem se :D
<vileni> Mmike: jel ovo tvoj bicikl? http://i.imgur.com/NsR8yLS.jpg
<tonil> lol
<jelly-home> !
<jelly-home> vileni: jedan krug (oko jaruna), jedan jeger?
<vileni> jelly-home: neznam ja kako to funkcionira, samo znam da treba kalorija za krug :)
<SilverSpace> malo sam si dzumbus sredio https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/DSC_0117.jpg
<jelly-home> ok, onda dovoljno jegera da nadoknadi kalorije
<tonil> hm
<tonil> jeger sam provao al 
<tonil> ne pase mi ukus
<tonil> vecinom pijem stock colu kad izadjem vikendom
<tonil> jel iko pio ovdje chivas
<tonil> zato jer ga jedna moja kolegica hvali a ja jos nisam probao kakav je to whiskey?
<SilverSpace> john walker
<SilverSpace> juznjacku utjehu 
<SilverSpace> southern comfort
<jelly-home> jeger mi je za poslije rucka ak nemam istarske rakije s rudom pri ruci
<jelly-home> chivas regal 12g imam negdje spremljen jedan
<jelly-home> al ne pasu mi alkoholi od krumpira i zitarica, previse ravan okus
<SilverSpace> jeger ne volim 
<SilverSpace> za curice 
<tonil> jelly-home, znas li mozda di ima uzet chivasa od 14 godina
<tonil> u kauflanda ima samo ovog od 12 
<tonil> 200 kuna dodje boca
<tonil> uups 
<tonil> ne 14
<tonil>  vec 18
<jelly-home> tonil: ne znam
<jelly-home> i ovaj je bio poklon
<SilverSpace> Vergne završio u bolnici zbog pretjeranog gubitka težine
<SilverSpace> vozaci se izgladnjuju 
<SilverSpace> jebo ih formula sve su upropastili 
<jelly-home> ha
<jelly-home> nek stave djecu da voze <g>
<SilverSpace> gube oko 4 desetinke po krugu
<SilverSpace> treba samo podici donju granicu tezine i problem rijesen
<SilverSpace> problem nastao zato kaj su ovi motori tezi odstarih
<SilverSpace> Bernie Ecclestone thinks urgent changes to improve the Formula 1 spectacle are now essential - after claiming on Sunday that the current state of the racing is 'unacceptable' for fans.
<SilverSpace> http://www.sparco.it/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/ratstyle-04.jpg
<SilverSpace> fora 
<SilverSpace> http://ru.fishki.net/picsw/102009/22/bonus/bmw/tn.jpg
<SilverSpace> krs izvana pila iznutra 
<hbogner> http://www.linux.com/news/embedded-mobile/mobile-linux/768897-newton-module-joins-wearables-fray
<ivoks> kad ce proci jet lag...
<SilverSpace> ivoks: taman kada opet krenes na put 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ma necu na put jos neko vrijeme...
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj je to 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nesto malo i povezano sa linux
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.ingenic.cn/en/ueditor/php/upload/20140319/13951946257339.png
<SilverSpace> vesmasinu spojit cemo na monitor 
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce svaki fridge tj. kucanski aparat imati hdmi izlaz
<SilverSpace> f1 time
<SilverSpace> http://i0.wp.com/imgs.funsterz.com/2012/kapson/02/It-Happens-Only-in-India-012.jpg
<SilverSpace> pila 
<ravilov> ivoks, kad zakljucis konacno da nema smisla ovako stalno putovati okolo :)
<ivoks>  17:13:22 up 437 days, 22:06,  1 user,  load average: 0.56, 0.66, 0.59
<ivoks> brijem da ovo ima neke rupe u kernelu... :)
<ravilov> daj IP adresu i netko ce vec provjerit :p
<jelly-home> 10.0.0.42
<ravilov> saljivdzija
<ivoks> pf
<ivoks>  17:24:32 up 548 days,  2:39,  1 user,  load average: 0.10, 0.03, 0.00
<ivoks> ponos :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZunJRTlQ6DY
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Worldrecord 252,454kmh Simone Origone - Fastest man on earth (non motorised), Views: 24590, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY1NjI
<jelly-home> ivoks: OCR koji zna poskenirati screenshot ekrana bi isto bio ok
<ivoks> mislim da je problem dublji od toga
<ivoks> ne stane cijeli oops nekad na ekran
<jelly-home> dobro, al sta kad imas PC arhitekturu koja nema mjesto di bi to spremio
<ivoks> to je drugi problem
<ivoks> ocr tu ne bi pomogao
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/obranila-magisterij-a-sada-radi-kao-prodavacica-u-pekarni---330561.html
<ivoks> magisterij iz povijesti
<ivoks> imam ja sestricnu, koja je zavrsila jako tezak faks, magistrirala i doktorirala
<ivoks> ali je i dalje bez posla
<ivoks> zato kaj je zavrsila studij za koji posao u hrvatskoj - nema
<ivoks> zasto ljudi misle da diploma sama po sebi znaci siguran posao?
<SilverSpace> uh dobro je proso 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BkjROnGCEAArHWT.png
<ivoks> ljudi jos uvijek gledaju f1?
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> a kaj ces 
<SilverSpace> poprilicno je dosadna bez okusa i mirisa 
<SilverSpace> How It's Made su odlicni dokumentarci 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ1MEnL2PhA
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: How its made  tequila, Views: 154262, Rating: 94.4%
<ivoks> virtualke su zakon
<jelly-home> vaistinu
<ivoks> http://www.dragtimes.com/blog/tesla-model-s-ethernet-network-explored-possible-jailbreak-in-the-future
<ivoks> mulci :)
<ivoks> The operating system is modified version of Ubuntu using an ext3 filesystem.
<jelly-home> pf, spojis se na disk i radis sta oces
<jelly-home> jailbreak?
<ivoks> a da, ameri
<ivoks> ameri su ignorantni na sve osim apple proizvode
<ivoks> pa tako u avionu ne moras ugasiti svoj mobilni aparat, vec iphone i ipad
<ivoks> apple masno placa za tu subverzivnu reklamu u avio kompanijama
<ivoks> tako da se njima poimanje racunala svoji na apple
<ivoks> (consumer amer)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: to je ok!
<jelly-home> android ne moras gasit
<ivoks> ovako ti to ide
<ivoks> 'Molim ugasite svoje iphone, ipad i ostale mobilne uredjaje'
<ivoks> do nedavno je bio i blackberry eksplicitno naveden, vise ga ne spominju
<ivoks> i onda ti jos kazu kako se to radi na iphonu
<ivoks> a u shopping magazinu je sve za iphone/ipad
<ivoks> slusalice nisu 'slusalice', vec 'slusalice za vas iphone'
<ivoks> power adapter za vas iphone punjac
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> marketing samo takav
<jelly-home> to je ok!
<jelly-home> :-)
<jelly-home> ak neko drugi moze platiti za reklamu, nek plati
<MmikeDOMA> i tako
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kaj velis? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne losa utrka ali bez spirijusa 
<SilverSpace> nije to vise ko da preletti f16
<markosejic> good ev ening
<SilverSpace> i tebi 
<jelly-home> dobra v, markosejic 
<markosejic> jelly pozzž
<jelly-home> tehnički, sfw http://i.imgur.com/5A4TN3z.png
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: oj 
<SilverSpace> kako pretvoriti watte u ampere naprimjer koliko je 100w trafo 
<SilverSpace> ampera 
<hbogner> koji je napon?
<hbogner> http://www.supercircuits.com/resources/tools/volts-watts-amps-converter
<hbogner> http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/Watt_to_Amp_Calculator.htm
<hbogner> Watts = Amps x Volts
<SilverSpace> 24
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nemres pretvorit vate u ampere
<Mmike> to k'o da pitas kak pretvorit centimetre u minute :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: watte
<hbogner> 100w/24V=4.16A
<SilverSpace> hbogner: thx za link
<SilverSpace> hbogner: 70w mi je dosta trebam 3A
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vati
<Mmike> Watt je prezime lika po kojem je jedinica nazvana, vat je jedinica za jakost strujnog toka.
<Mmike> erm, snagu :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes ne filozofiraj :)
<Mmike> da, i nemres pretvarat to
<SilverSpace> http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/Watt_to_Amp_Calculator.htm
<Mmike> mosh sam izracunat koliku bi struje sisalo trosilo od 100 vata na naponu od 220 volti
<SilverSpace> kaj ne mozes 
<Mmike> npr :)
<Mmike> pa nemres
<Mmike> nije to k'o km/h u m/s
<Mmike> jer su obje jedinice za brzinu
<SilverSpace> meni treba koliko mi treba watta imat trafo da bi imao max 3A
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj ga prcas, pa znas kaj je covjek pitao :D
<hbogner> filozofu :D
<SilverSpace> filozofira 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes vidio f1
<SilverSpace> riki biljii od vettela 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: a efikasnost trafoa? :-)
<jelly-home> na ulazu 90W na izlazu 70
<SilverSpace> ah :)
<SilverSpace> izlaz 3A max
<SilverSpace> sto nece skoro nikada dostic
<SilverSpace> imam hrpu 12v sad mi treba 24v
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si mintat poceo? :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, gleo, nelosa skroz bila
<Mmike> onak, bas sam iznenadjen
<Mmike> iako sam samo pola utrke gledao
<Mmike> maldonado - kamikaza
<SilverSpace> skoro ubio ovog jadnika 
<jelly-home> http://awesome.commodore.me/articles/kitty/commodore-c64p-review/ 
<Mmike> jelly-home, to!
<Mmike> jelly-home, narucujes?
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne bas... £510 reserve not met
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> :(
<Mmike> dobro sta nit konzum nit kaufland ne rade vise iza 8 nedjeljom?
<Mmike> a de cu ja sad da kupim sta treba?
<tonil> hm
<tonil> nisam ni zna da konzum radi do 8
<tonil> u nas rade do 2 popodne
<jelly-home> Mmike: u katolickoj smo zemlji, budi sretan da ista radi nedjeljom
<tonil> Mmike, sto trebas?
<tonil> mozda pekara il nesto drugo na benzinskoj
<Mmike> ma trebam
<Mmike> svega
<jelly-home> pazi, kakva je situacija na terenu, ogranicavanje radnog vremena je mozda jedini nacin na koji ce tetka dobiti pola nedjelje slobodno
<Mmike> mlijeka, salame, pelena, pive, tjestenine, svega :)
<hbogner> Mmike, dodji do mene, mercator radi do 10
<Mmike> hbogner, mnogo si duhovit
<Mmike> :D
<hbogner> ja taman bio
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> radi interspar u cc one
 * tonil se jos misli gdje moze nabaviti chivas od 18 godina
<Mmike> tonil, chivas je blended viski
<Mmike> nelos, al' opet, blended
<tonil> blended?
<Mmike> preporucam glenlivet, cijenom pristupacan a vrlo nelos single malt
<tonil> ok
<Mmike> ako bas hoces jeftinjaru a da je dobra - tulamore dew
<Mmike> irski viski, isto blended, al' jako dobar
<Mmike> jeftiniji od balica a 1001 put bolji
<tonil> nije za mene vec kolegicu sa faksa,pa ako ocu uc joj u gace moram udovoljit
<jelly-home> heh
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<Mmike> auu
<Mmike> pa onda se isprsi
<jelly-home> Mmike: kaj, neki single malt 18 godina odma?
<jelly-home> a poslije brlju
<Mmike> neg sta
<Mmike> lagavulin, recimo
<Mmike> ili laphroaig
<Mmike> fini tresetni okus
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> ili neki speyside, to je vise zenskasto, npr cragganmore, Glenfarlas,
<Mmike> garclas
<Mmike> glenfarclas, jebemu!
<Mmike> idem u duckas
<Mmike> brb
<jelly-home> za laphroaig sam cuo kad sam bio klinac iz nekih SF knjiga, al to mi je tad zvucalo kao neka sf izmisljotina
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, reci... malo sam bio odsutan... i duhom i tijelom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ma nis 
<Vlado9A3CY> eh, ma vidio sam da si gore računao neku snagu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> P=U*I :)
<Vlado9A3CY> za istosmjernu struju :D
<SilverSpace> tj. jes vidio https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/DSC_0117.jpg
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren
<SilverSpace> ma da trebam 24v trafo 3A 
<jelly-home> 24V DC?
<Vlado9A3CY> pretpostavljam da ti to treba za weller lemilo :)
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> da imam weller i sve samo trafo trebam
<Vlado9A3CY> Silver, da te ne bi jelly-home bunio previše, trafo sam po sebi radi sa izmjeničnom strujom (AC)
<Vlado9A3CY> nemam doma ali bih ga možda sutra mogao imati :)
<SilverSpace> da znamm 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ma ne brini vec sam naso :)
<Vlado9A3CY> za weller lemilo ti je inače dovoljan trafo 220/24 60VA
<SilverSpace> imas mozda neku shemu za tajmer 
<SilverSpace> cca 30minuta
<Vlado9A3CY> kakav tajmer, kaj bi radio s tim tajmerom?
<SilverSpace> kad ga ukljucim treba se ugasit nakon 30 min
<Vlado9A3CY> hm... nemam shemu, ali ako se radi o strujnom krugu električne mreže (220V), onda imaš takav tajmer jeftino za kupiti po ovim dućanima kaj prodaju špeceraj :)
<Vlado9A3CY> puno jeftinije nego da ga sam radiš :)
<SilverSpace> trebam bas 12 v na tipkalo 
<SilverSpace> ne 220v
<Vlado9A3CY> dok si pribaviš sve komponente, priključke, relej :) ... kutiju neku... koštalo bi te bar duplo
<SilverSpace> relej
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, taj tajmer treba prekidati neki strujni krug, je li tako? Strujni krug radi s 12V, a s kojom strujom?
<Vlado9A3CY> tj. opterećenjem?
<Vlado9A3CY> shemu za timer vjerojatno možeš izguglati
<SilverSpace> da trazim bas 
<Vlado9A3CY> za trafo ti javim sutra, okay
<Vlado9A3CY> još tijekom dana
<SilverSpace> ne trebas vec se frend javio
<Vlado9A3CY> okay
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, reci mi koliku struju želiš prekidati s tim timerom?
<SilverSpace> imamo 12v hrpu svakojakih ali teze nac 24v
<Vlado9A3CY> koliko ampera? :)
<SilverSpace> hm kaj to ne ovisi o releju 
<SilverSpace> mislim da nije vise od 2A dc
<SilverSpace> ustvari ac
<Vlado9A3CY> pa štos je ako prekidaš istosmjerni strujni krug, možda ti uopće ne treba relej :)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, reci sada još jednom, radi li se o istosmjernoj ili izmjeničnoj struji :)
<SilverSpace> mogo bi i 220v prekidat 
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, a napajao bi ga kako? iz nekog 12VDC izvora?
<SilverSpace> u biti ne mogu 220v onda mi i tajmer ostaje bez struje 
<SilverSpace> i jos jedan sklop 
<SilverSpace> koji se napajaju sa istog trafoa 
<SilverSpace> bum naso nest na google ili na ebay
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, napajaju se iz trafoa, ali ti elektronički sklopovi se vjerojatno napajaju istosmjernom strujom... trebaš DC izvor za napajanje timera i tog drugog sklopa... koji ti napon odgovara? 12V?
<Vlado9A3CY> mogu sutra pročačkati za neki jednostavni timer
<Vlado9A3CY> s relejem kao prekidačem
<Vlado9A3CY> samo mi reci je li okay 12V?
<SilverSpace> 12v da 
<SilverSpace> ma lako grec i kondic slozit
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, potražiti ću sutra kroz dan neki sklop za timer, to su obično jednostavni sklopovi :)
<SilverSpace> imam cak i gotov sklop 
<Vlado9A3CY> a kaj ti onda fali?
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> mislim na sklop za napajanje 12v dc
<Vlado9A3CY> okay... a nisi mi odgovorio koju snagu (ili struju i napon) želiš tim timerom prekidati?
<SilverSpace> 12v 2A
<Vlado9A3CY> okay ...
<SilverSpace> to bi tajmer trebao prekidat 
<Vlado9A3CY> javiti ću ti se sutra u vezi toga, potražiti ću sve što treba
<SilverSpace> budemo se culi ja cu jos prekopat po google 
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, čujemo se svakako... 
<SilverSpace> tu smo :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, sljedece kaj cu cuti je da radis http://openrov.dozuki.com/Guide/How+to+Assemble+OpenROV+v2.5/2
<SilverSpace> hbogner: znas da mi je to trebalo :9
<SilverSpace> za ganjati somove po kupi :)
<hbogner> ha a ha
<hbogner> eto, imas plan, navali :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> joj, znam ja tebe, ti bi s tim ganjao zene, snimke ipod vode :D
<jelly-home> ma ribe bi snimao...
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: nemas da brines naso sve kaj mi treba ima ebay svasta :)
<hbogner> ribe, ribe, znamo te stari vraze :D
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, ako mogu kako pomoći, javi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: samo kvalitetne :)
<hbogner> :D
<SilverSpace> lol goolajuci tajmer naletim na ovo 
<SilverSpace> http://www.cafe.ba/vijesti/140789_POGLEDAJTE-Bombas-digao-sebe-u-vazduh-jer-nije-podesio-tajmer-na-ljetne-racunanje-vremena.html
<jelly-home> Darwin Award nominee
<SilverSpace> http://www.stupidgifs.com/images/full/900.gif
<SilverSpace> http://oi62.tinypic.com/f1zbli.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-30
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> jutro
<calmpitbull> ola muchacha
<ivoks> jelly: super, znaci zvake nisu bez secera
<ivoks> pokusavam smisliti ime za firmu
<ivoks> Postovani, Mar 30, 2015 8:43:14 AM sati registrirana je domena ivoks.com.  Domena ce postati aktivna u slijedeca 24 do 72 sata.
<ivoks> o da... :D
<ivoks> preoteo domenu onoj njemackoj grupi 'Die Ivoks'
<ivoks> koja na engleskom zvuci jako lose
<calmpitbull> a planeta sa koje su ivoksi
<calmpitbull> to jest ewoks = Endor?
<ivoks> calmpitbull: da, ali ako me disney pita, nisam uopce povezao ivoks sa ewoks
<calmpitbull> e ja sam odmah
<ivoks> nikad cuo
<calmpitbull> je onda si u gabuli
<ivoks> uopce ne pratim zvjezdane staze
<calmpitbull> uffff
<ivoks> ni ratove svjetova
<calmpitbull> meni je to prvo palo na pamet
<SilverSpace> jutro
<calmpitbull> kada sam procitao ivoks
<calmpitbull> jedino da stavis ivox
<calmpitbull> i to vec ima naravno
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/video--horor-na-nurburgringu--jedan-gledatelj-poginuo/1322400/
<SilverSpace> jebo
<calmpitbull> nemam komentar
<Mmike> Hjoj
<vileni_> nije prvi put da lete
<SilverSpace> jucer pogledao snimku f1 i mogu reci da mi fale ova dvojica Prasicko i Novak
<SilverSpace> kaze za borbu ovih posljednih da su skupina gradana 
<SilverSpace> najbolji su kad se pocnu derati na neko pretjecanje a onda skuze da je to snimka od prije samo iz drugog kuta gledanja 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: rotfl :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a tko prenosi sad?
<Mmike> te di su pijanec i ovaj drugi?
<SilverSpace> blazicko i novak 
<SilverSpace> oni prenose 
<Mmike> pa kak ti fale onda/
<SilverSpace> mislio sam kak mi fale da ih ne mogu gledat 
<SilverSpace> jebiga tcom sve uzeo 
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> kak ti fale ak si ih gledo?
<SilverSpace> u snimci sinoc 
<SilverSpace> ne mogu u direktnom prenosu 
<Mmike> ne mogu - kaj? :)
<Mmike> njih dva ne prenose snimku, nego samo direktni prijenos?
<SilverSpace> joj Mmike daj se naspavaj :)
<SilverSpace> nemam gdje gledat direkni prenos sa blazickom 
<SilverSpace> gledam na rtl njemackom 
<Mmike> aha! a snimka je bila s blazickom. Znaci - ne fale ti, nego su ti falili za direktnog prijenosa? 
<SilverSpace> i velim kak mi blazicko fali nakon sto sam sinoc pogledao snimku sa blazickom i novakom
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> sad kuzim :)
<SilverSpace> da  u direktnom prenosu mi fale 
<Mmike> spavo sam, btw, 8 sati nocas
<Mmike> i sad nemrem gledat :)
<SilverSpace> ipak te nasmiju svojim nebulozama 
<SilverSpace> jucer ima deset krugova do kraja i oni se nisu usudili reci da ce vettel pobjediti 
<SilverSpace> nonstop pricali o hamiltonu 
<SilverSpace> i zbrajali sekunde 
<SilverSpace> cujem da je tako bilo i na sky 
<Mmike> a cuj
<Mmike> uvijek mu je mogla guma puknit :)
<Mmike> skidam utrku
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kazu na skaj da su kukali do neba kaj nije hamilton pobjedio 
<SilverSpace> danas citam vec urota bila kao mecka pustila ferrariu da bi bilo interesantnije 
<Mmike> nije nit to nevjerojatno
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> raikonnen je bio dobar isto
<Mmike> pa nakon sejfti kara je bio jos tam negdje 15ti
<SilverSpace> kak pustili jebote nije to malo ljudi da se ne bi saznalo 
<ivoks> jebate
<ivoks> pa grcka je duzna pola bilijuna eura
<SilverSpace> i kad vidis kak su bili tuzni ova dvojica na postolju 
<VjetarSaSunca> http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2015/q1/1011
<SilverSpace> ivoks: grckoj nema spasa 
<ivoks> ha gle
<ivoks> ima, ako ce raditi
<ivoks> danska je duzna 0,6 bilijuna eura
<ivoks> ali ljudi rade, i stvaraju
<VjetarSaSunca> "So. Yes, thats correct: The SELinux system that is only there to protect you, passes attacker controlled data to sh -c inside a daemon running as root."
<ivoks> svicarska je duzna 1,6 bilijuna
<ivoks> UK 10 bilijuna
<ivoks> sve se moze, ako se radi
<SilverSpace> ako ce radit hm
<ivoks> a luksemburg?
<ivoks> luksemburg je duzan cijeli svoj godisnji prihod
<ivoks> i to tako 34 puta :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i amerika 
<ivoks> a indija?
<ivoks> amerika je duzna jedan svoj bdp
<SilverSpace> nije mi jasno kome je tko duzan 
<SilverSpace> tko sjedi na vratu tim svim tim duznicima 
<ivoks> mene tjesi da je puerto rico duzniji od nas :)
<ivoks> kao i madjarska
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> 'duzni' :)
<ivoks> ti dugovi ce se anulirati, kad-tad
<ivoks> ili za ostlom
<Mmike> mislim, ak su jedni duzni drugima i drugi ovim prvima, zakaj se dugovi jednostavno ne poniste? :)
<ivoks> stolom
<ivoks> ili puskama
<Mmike> precisely
<ivoks> ma da...
<Mmike> rat je najbolji nacin za stvaranje para, nazalost
<ivoks> no
<ivoks> treba imati na umu
<ivoks> da je velika britanija
<ivoks> tek nedavno otplatila dug koji je star nekoliko stoljeca
<Mmike> ivoks: bili na kartingu, xui skoro gadno nastradala :) cekam da dosaboy turne slike na corporate drive, pa da vidis :)
<ivoks> taj je dug prezivio mnoge ratove
<ivoks> mislim da je dug bio iz 18 stoljeca
<SilverSpace> nece ti niko oprostit dug 
<VjetarSaSunca> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10556522_772745546180316_7297930438481293872_n.jpg?oh=5e6bc3d98ae714883f4b1ca737adc1e2&oe=55B14327&__gda__=1438370222_c9cb8ab6e5581fa3fcb80019e8b4d483
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: hoho hoho hoh, zanimljivo :)
<SilverSpace> to su price za malu djecu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj nece, znas kol'ko sam ja dugova oprostio
<Mmike> a  bogme su i meni :)
<ivoks> http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2013/05/18th-century-debt-uk-consols-to-1742/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne mislim osobni dug 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: oo da :) https://github.com/stealth/troubleshooter "While reading this paper, I recommend listening to this music from the year of morrisworm."  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufERJEdcfAY 
<datase> YouTube: Pixies :: Where Is My Mind - 0:03:49 - 7,702,403 views - 36838 likes / 519 dislikes
<Mmike> e pa super
<Mmike> cokolinda hoce da opet svi u vojsku idemo
<Mmike> krasotica :)
<obruT> nego sto... treba branit nasu drzavu od komunistickih krvoloka
<VjetarSaSunca> ma to je HDZ spin kao i 19% PDVa u doba Kranadera
<VjetarSaSunca> "Žene na estradi se dijele na heroine i kokaine" :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nije to ni lose
<ivoks> Mmike: vojska uci ljude disciplinu, nesto sto ozbiljno manjka kod velike vecine nase populacije
<ivoks> pogledaj amere, izraelce...
<ivoks> s druge strane...
<ivoks>  Countries which have not officially adopted the metric system (US, Myanmar (formerly Burma) and Liberia)
<SilverSpace> http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad260/LokiXTX/2015-03-30_104148_zps2nnjqsov.jpg
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/auto-inserat/audi-a6-limousine-2-0-tdi-xenon-alcantara-navi-zwickau/202971230.html?lang=en&pageNumber=1&__lp=12&scopeId=C&sortOption.sortBy=searchNetGrossPrice&sortOption.sortOrder=DESCENDING&makeModelVariant1.makeId=1900&makeModelVariant1.modelId=10&makeModelVariant1.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant2.searchInFreetext=false&makeModelVariant3.searchInFreetext=false&fuels=DIESEL&minFirstRegistrationDate=2011-01-01&maxPrice=
<ivoks> nije lose
<Mmike> ivoks: ne kuzim ovo s 'metric sistem'
<SilverSpace> Xenon hm kod nas zabranjen
<Mmike> tj, vezu s vojskom
<Mmike> SilverSpace: guba mi cut 'carlos sainz' :) 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: odakle ti da je xenon zabranjen kod nas? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nema se kaj kuzit... naletio slucajno
<Mmike> jao, leto sam s nekim katolicima iz misisipija od finiksa do hjustona
<Mmike> brate sto me udavise s bogom
<Mmike> a jedva ih kuzim sta pricaju
<Mmike> veli ona meni 'and do you have gooooood in your country'
<Mmike> skoro sam joj rekao 'no, we expelled him'
<SilverSpace> ivoks: sigurno je jel nemres proci tehnicki i policija kaznjava znam iz prve ruke frend morao skinuti 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nisi u pravu
<ivoks> a tvoj frend je budala
<vileni_> to je za naknadno ugradjen xenon
<ivoks> ne smijes sam ugradjivati xenon
<ivoks> nigdje. u svijetu.
<SilverSpace> aa moze bit :) zato 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> u biti ne smijes staviti zarulje 
<SilverSpace> hm da 
<ivoks> xenon nije samo zarulja
<ivoks> leca mora biti posebno napravljena
<ivoks> i zato se ne dozvoljava ugradnja
<SilverSpace> da znam sjetio se sad 
<ivoks> inace mozes ubiti nekoga u prometu
<ivoks> ionak ima previse kretena na cestama sa samougradjenim xenonom
<ivoks> svima bi vozacke oduzeo i auto poslao na staro zeljezo
<VjetarSaSunca> Lesi :) http://rs.n1info.com/a47315/Vesti/Seselj-pozvan-u-Hag.html
<jelly> naivno pitanje: kak dobit jucerasnji datum, za npr. rotaciju logova
<Mmike> SilverSpace: obruT: http://www.ciklo-centar.hr/new/artikli.asp?ID=936
<Mmike> ova prva kona, to je ok bajk za povremenu voznju, rajt?
<SilverSpace> 21"
<vileni_> Mmike: zasto si zapeo bas za konu? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, 21" bi uzeo
<Mmike> vileni_: nemam pojma :) zato kaj sam 2 imao pa su mi ok bile? :) imas preporuku neku ?
<Mmike> vileni_: zakaj imas andrskor?
<vileni_> zato jer sam lijen
<Mmike> aj popravi, plz, krive si mi boje :)
<vileni_> preporuka je da nadjes barem acera/alivio kombinaciju mjenjaca, ili jos bolje deore
<vileni_> a okvir je manje bitan, ako ti odgovara
<vileni> odo jesti
<Mmike> vileni: e, to je tvoja boa :)
<Mmike> boja
<Mmike> vileni: pa ona kona ima shimano deore
<Mmike> gcalc ima % gumb al' nemam pojma kak da ga koristim :)
<jelly> %#$@ mijenjanje vremena
<jelly> # date -s 00:30; date -dyesterday +%Y-%m-%d 
<jelly> Mon Mar 30 00:30:00 CEST 2015
<jelly> 2015-03-28
<SilverSpace> Mmike: neynas na kalkulatoru iyracunat $
<SilverSpace> %
<Mmike> pa znam 'na ruke'
<Mmike> al' mi naporno :)
<Mmike> tipa, ak je cijena, 5500 kuna, koliko je cijena s 22% popusta?
<Mmike> 5500 * 22 / 100 =
<Mmike> i onda rezultat - 5500
<Mmike> al' na kcalcu napisem 5500 - 22% =
<CrazyLemon> 5500 - ((5500/22)*100)
<CrazyLemon> aha..to si i napisao..nisam ni vidio :)
<vileni> Mmike: mozda link nije dobar, jer prva je neka jako jeftina koja sigurno nema deore :)
<Mmike> da, kona ima deore
<Mmike> ova nema
<Mmike> tj, kona ima deore samo iza
<Mmike> napred ima neki drugi shi-mano
<vileni> Mmike: kako se tocno zove model
<Mmike> kona blast
<Mmike> ja sam imao 2006tu i 2009tu
<vileni> Mmike: ta je ok
<Mmike> vileni: a kaj fali ne-deore mjenjacima
<vileni> Mmike: nista posebno, ali slabiji su malo :)
<vileni> vjerojatno bi ti radili bez greske
<vileni> tih par mjeseci prije nego ti ukradu opet bicikl :)
<obruT> Mmike: mislis na ovu  Lana'I ?
<obruT> bas sam gledao nedavno malo te traktore, mozda bih si upenzionirao stari, onak, nema sanse naci model koji je dobro slozen, nema sanse
<obruT> ovo smece od Lana'I-a kosta 4kkune u redovnoj cijeni, ima skroz smecavu opremu i faking mehanicke disk kocnice... fakat ne znam zasto je problem slozit bicikl s postenijom opremom bez diskova
<vileni> obruT: nije taj, to je i mene zbunilo :)
<obruT> u doba kad sam ja kupio zadnji model mogo si za 4kkune kupit bicikl sa sasma dobrom i ujednacenom opremom
<obruT> onak, full deore bajk, dakle i nabe i pogon i nabe i mjenjaci i rucice mjenjaca - sve deore osim kocnica... za 44kuna
<obruT> danas na 4k bicikle trpaju najsmecavije disk kocnice i ostalu smecavu opremu
<obruT> za 66kuna i dalje nadjes smecave opreme na biciklu, sve sareno i raznoliko
<obruT> s/66kuna/6kkuna/
<vileni> ja trazim curi neki ~4kkn, deore iza + hidraulicki pozeljno 
<obruT> ja bi se zadovoljio sa opremom kakvu sam imao na starom biciklu, samo to nemos kupit, jer nema
<Mmike> obje stare kone su imale mehanicke diskove
<Mmike> nisam primjetio nikaki issue s time
<Mmike> doduse, kak i koliko se ja vozim...
<obruT> ja primjetim issue na zeninim diskovima svaki put kad skinem kotac, uvijek ispadne onda plocica iz lezaja pa se jebem sa namjestanjem
<Mmike> vileni: kad velis 'slabiji malo', kaj to znaci? MTBF je manji, ili moras njezniji bit, ili.... ?
<obruT> a sa svojim vbrakeovima sam vozio i na downhill stazama
<obruT> istina, malo me bilo strah za zivot, al ne zbog kocnica, nego svega :)
<vileni> Mmike: sto je najbolje, ne nuzno
<vileni> frendu sam potrgao lanac ultralaki
<vileni> sto nisam uspio nijednom na ovim jeftinjavama
<vileni> ali recimo, shimano tourney, to nikad nebih htio
<vileni> altus vjerojatno isto
<vileni> acera bi prosla
<Mmike> opce nemam pojma kaj je to
<Mmike> zakaj, kaj ima losije napravljeno?
<vileni> neprecizno
<obruT> IMHO od alivia na dalje treba gledat, al eto... ja osobno ne bih ispod deore opreme
<Mmike> a kojim redom idu opreme?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/11037810_898862040172082_2017195260214701211_n.jpg?oh=9453bb0f251e3b2d7dd4b01eb5cda207&oe=55A7C7B8&__gda__=1436462089_d6d378a3175c958b7a39e633dc61a73b
<vileni> slazem se sa obruT :)
<vileni> koliko ja znam ide (tourney) altus, acera, alivio, onda deore razni
<vileni> ali deore mi obicno skup pa neznam koji su, iako imam na svom neki
<Mmike> eto mi veli frend
<Mmike> tourney je pevec-like
<Mmike> to je ono, tek toliko
<vileni> kaze mi "mehanicar" da nema pojma sto je sa mojim biciklom, jer dijelovi ne odgovaraju nijednom modelu
<vileni> da je neki slaganac, ali sa jacom opremom nego sto bi trebao imati :)
<Mmike> altus/acera/alivio je isti kufer, i ok je za 'recreational usage'
<Mmike> i da  ak je ispravno da nema nikakvih bedova s time
<Mmike> deore je profi oprema, pre skupa i cesto nepotrebna
<Mmike> to k'o da ja kupim baki za komp za ic na internet Intelov 4790K 
<Mmike> super proc, kaj ce joj
<vileni> Mmike: nije bas :)
<Mmike> kad joj cebleron jednako dobro radi
<Mmike> vileni: pa daj mi konkretno reci kaj je kaj nije
<Mmike> to kaj celeron nema kes moja baka nece osjetit, opce
<vileni> Mmike: pa dobro, jesi li baka ili power user :)
<Mmike> to kaj 4790K nema vpro, to cu ja mozda osjetit, i to mi je mozda bio zajeb pri kupovini
<Mmike> pa za  bicikle sam vise baka nego power user
<vileni> uzmi da barem ima deore iza i mir :)
<vileni> i pogledaj svijet izvan kone, ima jos toga :)
<Mmike> vileni: a veli mi frend da nema potrebe
<Mmike> da necu ja uspjet tak jako gazit bajk da bi mi to bio bed
<Mmike> i da se opce ne zamaram time
<Mmike> bitno da ije tourney, veli
<Mmike> jer, veli, tourney ces iskrivit odmah cim na uzbrdici nagazis malo jace
<vileni> da
<Mmike> al' veli da su ove tri (altus/kurcus/palcus) isti drek, samo drugaciji branding marketinga radi
<Mmike> a veli da je deore napravljen tak da ga mjenjas jednom u sezoni, dok ova druga tri mijenjas desetput u sezoni, ak se profesionalno bavis bajkanjem
<Mmike> sto ja sigurno necu )
<Mmike> iako bi ja radije 3 godine staru konu nego ovu lianu
<Mmike> al' brijem da ce meni i ta liana bit skroz ok
<vileni> da se profesionalno bavis nebi gledao ispod 20kkn vjerojatno
<Mmike> vileni: upravo to mi je on rekao, deore XT ide na bicikle koji sveskup kostaju 20k kuna - stavljat ih na jeftinije bicikle je k'o stavljat dellorto karburator na obican motor na cestovni obicni auto
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> gledam to k'o na, intel vs amd. AMDovi su jeftiniji i s dobrim hladnjakom bolji izbor nego Intel
<Mmike> em ploca jeftinija, em proc jeftiniji
<Mmike> a to kaj ces godisnje potrosit 300 kuna struje manje je tak manje nebitno
<Mmike> al' ak ti kompaliranje nekog dreka na AMDu traje 12 minuta a na intelu 9, i to radis 10 puta dnevno, pa onda ces dat vecu paru za intela
<Mmike> i zakaj ja sad nemam utopic-shm chroot?
<Mmike> taman sam mislio da sam skuzio sbuild
<vileni> Mmike: ali amd nikad nije bolji izbor, samo jeftiniji :)
<Mmike> pa, bolji je izbor
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> kaj si dobio time kaj si kupio intela?
<Mmike> osim kaj si ga platio skoro soma kuna vise?
<Mmike> (uz to moras imat i plocu kaj platis vise?)
<Mmike> to k'o kolega na poslu, uzeo od starog plocu i proc (neki 6jezgreni intel)
<Mmike> jer je starom stajalo doma
<Mmike> preko godniu dana
<Mmike> a kupio samo da se kurci frendovima
<Mmike> (stari mu, naime, hard-core gamer :) )
<Mmike> mario@MIKE /etc/schroot/chroot.d> schroot --list |  grep utopic | grep shm
<Mmike> chroot:utopic-amd64-shm
<Mmike> source:utopic-amd64-shm
<Mmike> wee!
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mtb-bicikli/kona-blast-2009-oglas-11578278
<Mmike> brate mili, pobjegla mi :(
<ivoks> veli meni linkedin
<ivoks> da nokia trazi ljude poput mene
<Mmike> :) vjerojatno da radis na windows phonetu :)
<obruT> meni veli da Microsoft trazi ljude poput mene... nesto je krivo zakljucio definitivno
<ivoks> i to mi veli iso
<obruT> ja bi rasturio MS iznutra da me zaposle
<ivoks> Job description
<ivoks> Delivering Tomorrow’s Gaming Experience – Today
<ivoks> pravi sam za to...
<ivoks> Mmike: vidi ovo
<ivoks> https://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/40058444?trk=job_view_similar_jobs&trk=job_view_similar_jobs
<ivoks> https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=92698064&authType=name&authToken=Z0cW&trk=job_view_connection_person
<ivoks> ak je on SME za cloud, onda ta firma bas i nema buducnost u cloudu :D
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> super su mi ovi recruiteri koji mi hoce bit frendovi tam
<ivoks> super mi kak danas nemam posla :]
<obruT> meni je super kad imam toliko posla da ne znam kojim redom bi to rjesavao
<obruT> kako god da odaberem, ne valja
<ivoks> hoces biti konzultant?
<obruT> nope
<obruT> da me guze ako konzultiram neke smecave proizvode poput recimo canonicalovog openstacka :)
<obruT> bas mi se zalio kolega koliko pizdarija imaju s tim
<Mmike> obruT: kad neznaju :)
<Mmike> to k'o ja kad se zalim za redhat kak je jadan :)
<jelly> a ko ti je to prodao kao proizvod, to je framework s kojim jos kupis dva inzenjera da dodju popravit bugove i da stvarno radi nes
<Mmike> mislim, jadan je, al' sigurno ne tak kak ja mislim da je :)
<obruT> jelly: ma kad vidis tko radi na razvoju toga, sve ti je jasno :)
<Mmike> fakat neznam zakaj sam se za konu upilknuo, ima za 2k kuna polovnih bicikala koji su fakat superica
<Mmike> obruT: osh nesh rec time? :)
<obruT> hihi :)
<jelly> mislim da je sve receno!
<Mmike> maknuo sam jedno 20GB slika i filmeka s mobitela
<Mmike> isti je POLETIO
<ivoks> obruT: koji to kolega?
<ivoks> VS?
<jelly> kad velis VS na pamet mi padne pokojni Strpic
<ivoks> onda bi rekao Martin
<obruT> jelly: on je VMS 
<jelly> legenda
<jelly> ivoks:  vec sam mu i nick zaboravio :-|
<obruT> ivoks: nije VS... sad pokusavam smislit tko je VS... 
<ivoks> sad ste mi rastuzili
<ivoks> me
<Mmike> sve najbolje o pokojnima, al' sto je taj lik bio naporan
<ivoks> bio je poseban
<jelly> ha
<Mmike> ivoks: svi smo mi posebni :)
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/ostalo-oruzje/noz-skakavac-ganzo-g719-oglas-14936890
<Mmike> obruT: kak cesto treba 'odrzavat' hidraulicne diskove? 
<obruT> Mmike: nemam pojma, nemam ih pa nisam imao potrebu za tim
<Mmike> ja sam na staroj koni imao mehanicke, 3 godine ih nisam dirao a vozio sam se jednom tjedno, prosjecno (po cesti, poso-doma ajmo rec)
<Mmike> kupio bi konu opet sam da nadjem lika koji mi je ukrao prijasnje dvije
<Mmike> da ga mogu natuc mjenjacima
<obruT> treba ga zavezat za nesto, zavezat mu kitu sajlom, drugi kraj sajle na bicikl i uvatit zalet :P
<obruT> ja bi za kradljivce bicikala uveo neke dijelove serijatskog zakona
<ivoks> http://media.mnn.com/sites/default/files/user/131413/dikdik_ss_closeup_0.jpg
<ivoks> ova zivotinja postoji na zemlji
<obruT> pa, postoji svakavih zivotinja na zemlji :)
<ivoks> zove se dik dik
<obruT> ta africka imena... majstori japanke zovu "jebo jebo"
<obruT> na sto se nasa ekipa razvali kad cuje :)
<ivoks> ekipa
<ivoks> ajmo, svaki da 20-30 kila kuna
<ivoks> i pokrenimo normalnevijesti.hr
<jelly> kocetopisat
<Mmike> kaj ce ti 20-30k kuna?
<ivoks> vijesti bez nives, magazin, severine, srbije...
<ivoks> jelly: samo trebamo prevoditi news.bbc.co.uk :)
<Mmike> samo treba uzet sve portale i prenosit normalne stvari
<Mmike> i ignorirat sve drugo
<jelly> Mmike: a ko ce to radit?
<Mmike> na svakom portalu ces nac 3-5% 
<ivoks> zato i treba 20-30k
<Mmike> jelly: pa jel' osh zaradit paru ili nesh? :)
<ivoks> da imamo za platiti ljude koji ce to raditi
<ivoks> barem godinu dana
<jelly> ae
<ivoks> ne zelim ja zaraditi
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mtb-bicikli/mtb-bicikl-trek-820-bontrager-oglas-11327331
<Mmike> 1500 kuna!
<ivoks> samo napraviti konkurenciju mutavim novinama koji samo sranja imaju
<jelly> nego hoces imati normalni cisti rss feed bez sranja
<Mmike> ivoks: bed je kaj ti to nitko nece citati
<ivoks> pa da vidimo kakvu drustvo narod zeli
<Mmike> pogledas li statistike svih portala
<ivoks> Mmike: u tom slucaju, selim :)
<Mmike> 90% ekipe gleda 90% sranja
<obruT> ivoks: te novine ce ti citat 5% ljudi sto prate portale, ostale ne zanimaju normalne stvari nego severina, nives, srbija...
<Mmike> zanimljivija je vijest da je nives celzijus ispala sisa nego da je, neznam, na marsu nadjena voda
<Mmike> nije to kod nas sam tak
<Mmike> svukud je to tak
<Mmike> pogle sam 24sata
<Mmike> to je novina za stvorit glup narod
<Mmike> i ekipa to zeli
<Mmike> kupuje to
<Mmike> a to je cista kopija suna i inih sranja
<ivoks> Mmike: 24h se dijeli besplatno
<ivoks> u tome i je fora
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> 3 ili 4 kune kosta
<ivoks> besplatne novine su najbolji nacin za brainwash starije populacije
<obruT> hmm, sto da ? ja vidio par puta da ekipa kupuje
<Mmike> bilo neko vrijeme onaj '24sata afternoon' ili kaj vec
<Mmike> to je bilo besple
<jelly> Mmike: al jutarnji i vecernji imaju feedove sa jednakim sranjima
<Mmike> al' to je tipa 4-6 listova samo 
<ivoks> onda je neko vrijeme bilo besplatno
<Mmike> jelly: naravno, svi to imaju
<ivoks> bio je onaj sutra.hr
<ivoks> koji k su to ugasili
<Mmike> ivoks: imas danas.hr :D
<ivoks> sutra.hr ti je omogucavao da posaljes vijest
<ivoks> u isto vrijeme kada je net.hr zabranio komentare
<ivoks> pa mislim, svasta
<jelly> \o/
<jelly> Subject: [TICKET] (LOG-16749) wc 4.kat muški kod kuhinje zaštopan -- Resolution: Riješeno
<ivoks> idem doma
<obruT> sudeci po bugtraq listi, ova mandriva je suplja ko svicarski sir :)
<SilverSpace> ides kaj ste se raspisali 
<jelly> obruT: ili su oni jedini koji prijavljuju 
<SilverSpace> joj Mmike umirem na ovo http://is.gd/QJMUBE
<SilverSpace> umirem 
<obruT> jelly: bas sam se to pitao :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: u lazi su kratke hlace?
<SilverSpace> jelly: ke
<jelly> u cemu je fora sa slikom
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jelda? :)))))))))
<Mmike> jelly: alonso prije vozio za ferrari :)
<jelly> dobro, i?
<Mmike> jelly: a na ovoj utrci (prvoj mu u ovoj sezoni, jer se bio potrgio prije pocetka sezone) je odustao 
<SilverSpace> jelly: fora je u smjesku mehanicara 
<Mmike> jelly: pa je pjeske isao prema svom boksu, i prosao ispred ferarijevog boksa :)
<SilverSpace> jebote vilica me boli 
<Mmike> to je, naime, alonso, koji hoda ispred ferarijevog boksa
<jelly> tak mi treba kad ne pogledam utrku
<SilverSpace> fakat se ova dvojica smiju 
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/dgsTHJo.jpg
<SilverSpace> evo bolje 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> morska krupna sol jodirana 
<SilverSpace> cita franko 
<SilverSpace> pitao ga jel zna sto to znaci jodirana 
<SilverSpace> veli da zna
<SilverSpace> to znaci da je soli dirao joda 
<SilverSpace> tj yoda
<SilverSpace> joj poludit cu danas od smijeha sa Frankom
<obruT> SilverSpace: salt with force :)
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d dan
<Vlado9A3CY> opasnost prosla :)
<markosejic> je ovdje je pocelo grmiti i pljusak
<Vlado9A3CY> kod mene je ono glavno proslo... valjda 
<markosejic> cijeli dan je puhao vjetar i oblacno
<ntcbow> vecer svima :)
<ntcbow> welcome GNU/systemd hahaha
<ntcbow> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20150330#community
<ntcbow> "GNU/systemd will be a better target for third-party developers and easier to support."
<jelly> rana prvoaprilska fora?
<ntcbow> hmm
<ntcbow> https://github.com/systemdaemon/systemd/tree/master/src/linux
<ntcbow> bas me zanima koje distribucije ce povuc systemd integraciju nakon ovoga, ako je ozbiljno
<ntcbow> gnome to isto ima neke ovisnosti, jelda?
<jelly> ntcbow: bitno je lakse forkati i odrzavati systemd nego forkati i odrzavati linux
<ntcbow> ?! kako bitno?
<jelly> manji je 50 puta
<ntcbow> a sad ce ukljucit i kernel source
<ntcbow> sa systemd ce nestat linux citavi, bit ce sami systemd system
<jelly> lol
<jelly> ne moze kernel nestat
<ntcbow> aha kupio sam cips, pripremam se za novu rundu debian svadze
<ntcbow> linux nece nestat ali systemd forka linux
<jelly> ma joj
<jelly> svaki kernel dev, i svaka distra, ima svoj kernel tree
<jelly> tak git radi!
<jelly> nemoj pusit ocite fore
<ntcbow> pa da... ali mislim GNU/systemd nakon GNU/Linux je nova dimensija
<jelly> nije ni prva ni zadnja korisna komponenta
<jelly> tak su ljudi njurgali za udev pa ga sad sve distre imaju i nikom nista
<ntcbow> da...
<ntcbow> Since until now development of GNU/Linux has been fragmented...GNU/systemd will be a better target for third-party developers and easier to support
<ntcbow> meni zvuci smisno..
<jelly> gotya
<ntcbow> meni to izgleda kao da systemd hoce neki kod u kernelu, torvalds in je j. majku i reka in da pusu k. i da odj. u p. m. pa sad poettering ide okolo dugim putem..
<jelly> ne, to izgleda kao dva dana ranija prvoaprilska spacka
<ntcbow> dva dana :D vidjet cemo
<jelly> nema se sto gledat, probaj googlati ime i prezime navodnog developera, ili probaj pogledati koji je pravi systemd account na githubu, ako ga imaju, i kad je https://github.com/systemdaemon kreiran
<ntcbow> Gotyaovoich hahaha
<ntcbow> This repo has been put up 2 days early. Please fix.
<ntcbow> I experience the issue here too.
<ntcbow> haha
<ntcbow> https://github.com/systemdaemon/systemd/issues/1
<ntcbow> pa nista onda. cips idu veceras uz dosjej-x
<obruT> jebo traktore, ovo treba kupit... http://tinyurl.com/oghyj8y  fakat lijepo izgleda... da jos ima ultegru...
<CrazyLemon> i diskove :p
<obruT> pa da bicikl bude duplo tezi, a nis previse koristi od doticnih :P
<obruT> fakat ne kuzim potrebu za diskovima ak se ne *ganjas* po blatu do grla
<obruT> onak, treba na downhill bajkovima, ak se vozis u zbilja svakakvim uvjetima, al ono
<obruT> na specki mi nikad nisu zatrebali, a nije da nisam vozio po kisi i ganjao se ko ludjak
<obruT> hidraulika dobro dodje ak se duze vremena spustas :)
<CrazyLemon> ja se više nit ne sječam kako je kočit sa v-brake pa ti ne mogu reči gdje je bolje i gdje nije
<CrazyLemon> al očito je bolje dok UCI razmišlja o diskovima
<obruT> razmislja da... sve mi se cini da oce malo pogurat jos industriju i zaradit jos para
<CrazyLemon> pa i to da :)
<obruT> sto ajd, mozda dovede do razvoja laksih komponenti i kao smanjenju cijena, iako se ovo drugo ocito ne dogadja, cak naprotiv
<obruT> mislim, dobra su stvar ti diskovi, ali vecini rekreativaca to fakat ne treba, a samo komplicira i poskupljuje bicikle
<obruT> bas sam danas gledao malo fullke, jebote, cak one najskuplje su teske pun kua
<CrazyLemon> a sta je za tebe tesko? :D
<obruT> za MTB sve iznad 12 kg, za cestovnjaka sve iznad 8.5 kg :)
 * CrazyLemon vozi 14.7kg
<CrazyLemon> i to je brez bidona :D
<obruT> e da, tesko :)
<obruT> koji bajk/oprema ?
<CrazyLemon> hardtail.. neki noname okvir sa deore xt :)
<SilverSpace> 13,1 kg
<CrazyLemon> ali prešao je bicikl sve od zoncolana (nisam ga ja vozio) pa do mangarta (ja vozio) tako da.. težak je al ide :)
<obruT> moj je oko 12 - 12.5, a proso je i mangart, gomilu planina, a i downhill staze po les2alpes :)
<CrazyLemon> evo još jedna novost https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrCceXVKdUg
<datase> YouTube: A Revolutionary New Way to Pedal - 0:00:50 - 29,387 views - 20 likes / 3 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim 
<obruT> evo kak je izgledo nas uspon na magartsko sedlo (frendova galerija) :) https://picasaweb.google.com/dalibor.sarac/2006110305SlovenijaBicikliranje#5192010447648436994 
<obruT> najhladniji vikend te zime :)
<obruT> jos je zapao snijeg :)
<obruT> nazad se rasipali po pi*ke, svako je pao barem jednom
<CrazyLemon> u je..te :)
<ntcbow> uj ta voznja po snigu.. i meni bi se svidjela
<CrazyLemon> ja kad sam iso gore bilo je samo na kraju tamo gdje je kruzno snijeg
<obruT> ntcbow: bi do prvog pada, a onda bi ti se manje svidjela... nisi vozio da ne padnes nego si vozio da kad padnes (jer je pad neminovan) da se ne razbijes previse
<CrazyLemon> ali iznenadjen sam bio kako je mangart lako prosao.. vrsic je bilo kasnije problem :)
<ntcbow> ova je dobra: https://picasaweb.google.com/dalibor.sarac/2006110305SlovenijaBicikliranje#5191990707978743250
<ntcbow> ne smeta mi padat
<obruT> kaldrma na vrsicu nije neka sreca :)
<ntcbow> https://picasaweb.google.com/dalibor.sarac/2006110305SlovenijaBicikliranje#5191991438123183778
<ntcbow> jesu to iznajmljene bicikle? zasto svi author?
<obruT> dogodilo se eto, da smo otprilike u isto vrijeme kupovali bicikle :)
<obruT> dva su author tractiona modeli 2003. dva su iz 2004.
<obruT> u to doba je to definitivno bio best buy hardtail
<obruT> po redovnoj cijeni ak se dobro sjecam 4300 kuna, full deore oprema, dakle sve - pogon, nabe, mjenjaci, rucice ... osim kocnica, vilica nije neka sreca, ali je bila ok
<obruT> ovi iz 2004. su imali bolju vilicu
<obruT> s tim da je kad sam ja kupovao bio na snizenju, kostao oko 3200 kuna, a ja jos dobio bez pdv-a :)
<obruT> danas jednostavno ne mozes kupit takav bicikl
<obruT> za te pare dobis smecave diskove i jos smecaviju opremu
<ntcbow> uff
<ntcbow> pa ja cu kupit nesto rabljeno..
<ntcbow> 7k kuna
<ntcbow> zasto necu auto
<obruT> meni je prioritet ili kupit novog cestovnjaka ili promijenit samo grupu na njemu, a onda promijenit MTB... samo fakat me nervira sto jednostavno nemos kupit nista takvo sto sam imao do sad, jednostavno ne postoji, barem ne u hr
<obruT> nakon les2alpes sam razmisljao o fullki, skoro kupio tad, ali na srecu nisam jer vidim da se ekipi trga taj model koji sam planirao kupit :)
<obruT> gledao danas opet, al nekak mi to sve tesko :) da li trpit dodatnu tezinu na usponu samo da bi bolje divljao na spustu, ne znam, trebam razmislit :)
<ntcbow> hm, da mije moj bicikl nazad... oni koji mi je ukraden :(
<ntcbow> stevens 752 comp malo vise od 10kg, vilica je bila obicna.
<ntcbow> odo lec.. ln svima
#ubuntu-hr 2015-03-31
<calmpitbull> morgen
<calmpitbull> sto se radi
<calmpitbull> danas su svi kanali potpuno tiho
<jelly> previše je rano za viku i strku
<calmpitbull> moze bit
<calmpitbull> ili jednostavno ljudi spavaju
<calmpitbull> ili su upalili racunala pa nesto ne radi
<SilverSpace> jutro
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-ne-mozete-mi-ovrsiti-stan-na-jelacic-placu--to-je-moj-jedini-dom-/1323351/
<ivoks> e iva iva...
<calmpitbull> damn a gdje je molim te ta lova??? to se ja uvijek pitam
<calmpitbull> pa za to mozes kupiti kucu na mauricijusu dobit njihovo drzavljansto...stavit u njihovu banku dobit kamate od kojih odplacujes kredit...a bome mozes jos i otvoriti kafic na plazi sa rentanjem surfova i camaca
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/grad-mijenja-tek-postavljene-hupsere--priznajemo--pogrijesili-smo--trebali-su-biti-nizi----/1323045/
<ivoks> ne kuzim
<ivoks> i sad ti reci da te ljude ne treba ubit
<BotaniCar> Ni ja, po naslovu ispada da imaju standard za hupsere, a to je notorna laz :) 
<ivoks> koji tak idu radit i trosit tudji novac, bez da koriste glavu
<calmpitbull> ma to je namjerno 
<calmpitbull> samo da se potrosi jos vise love
<calmpitbull> i opet nitko nece odgovarat
<BotaniCar> Slazem se, nemres slucajno tak sjebat. Ni jedan inzinjer nemre tak sjebat slucajno. 
<calmpitbull> pa da
<ivoks> ubit
<ivoks> ionak ne koriste glavu
<calmpitbull> ma da
<ivoks> samo trose hranu i zrak
<calmpitbull> a vodu ne zaboravi vodu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ja sam uvjeren da je netko u projektnom uredu vikao da to ku*cu ne valja, ali netko drugi je trljao ruke na dupli trosak, i eto nam. Bio bih izbirljiv kod ubijanja. 
<ivoks> pa ne sve
<calmpitbull> jedino kaj je trosak ubijanja takvih idijota opet trosak
<ivoks> ma nije, posaljes ih u siriju
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: to se amortizira na prvom nepocinjenom zajebu, meci su jeftini
<ivoks> i pustis ISIS da se time pozabavi
<calmpitbull> hahahahaah
<calmpitbull> pa da i to je opcija
<ivoks> oni ce ih baciti s vrha zgrade jer su korumpirani
<ivoks> evo i zmirke
<ivoks> MmikeT: da vidis kak se mirka skockala danas... ;)
<BotaniCar> mirka: si vec tuzila shefa za sexizam ? :D
<calmpitbull> nista dosta sam se znervirao idem napravit kajganu i ucit c programiranje da se smirim
<ivoks> eh sad
<ivoks> rece lik koji je pejstao linkove na pornjavu :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Hmpf, sad sam se sjetio da sam juce kolegici donio cokoladu bez razloga, tko zna kaj si sad misli :) 
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> a kaj bi si mislila 
<SilverSpace> http://sportski.net.hr/automoto/revolucija-veliki-gazda-uvodi-drasticne-promjene-u-formuli-1
<calmpitbull> ako nesto mrzim je kada ti slusalice ne rade.pa cujes jednu sekudnu sve normalo, drugu kao da su svi u nekoj spilji nakon toga nista i tako u loopu
<SilverSpace> franko gleda dokumentarac i vice to bi ja 
<BotaniCar> Interesantno kak su svi pokrpali setroubleshoot paket, iako nazivno sjebana verzija nije nikad ni dosla do repozitorija 
<jelly> ko da nema pravih rupa dovoljno
<BotaniCar> Jesu i na Ubuntuu dali azuriran paket ? ( setroubleshoot-server.XXXX ) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam bas pratio, ima ? 
<jelly> ne u selinuxu, nego opcenito
<BotaniCar> A dobro, selinux je tu da , ako i imas rupu, rupa ne sjebe server skroz :)
<jelly> a ak vrtis najnoviju Fedoru na serveru... ne znam
<SilverSpace> malo mi je cudno da ima rupa na serveru 
<vileni> zanimljivo, amd 8350 moze raditi jedno 25min na pasivno hladjenje
<jelly> %$@#% clickbait naslove i net.hr
<vileni> metoda testiranja "zaboravio sam spojiti vent"
<SilverSpace> vileni: kajsi izprobao 
<vileni> SilverSpace: da, nenamjerno :)
<vileni> previse krvi u kofeinu i razne distrakcije
<jelly> nisu mogli napisati "zenska utrka u F1" nego "Revolucija" i "drasticne promjene"
<SilverSpace> jelly: to danas pise istinu u nslovu 
<SilverSpace> nitko
<jelly> fakat ivoks ima pravo
<jelly> treba napraviti news portal koji nece imat clickbait i nece sranja stavljat u feed
<Mmike> ivoks: pa da posaljes sliku neku, vidio bi! :)
<ivoks> http://gorila.jutarnji.hr/incoming/2015/03/30/dress1.jpg/ALTERNATES/w460/dress1.jpg
<ivoks> evo pa gledaj
<jelly> kak boingboing moze staviti i normalan naslov i sazetak u feed
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> Google Maps je sakrio kuću kopilota Andreasa Lubitza
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> mirka: ja bi ovog ivoksa prijavio za seksisticnost
<Mmike> pre seksi je :)
<mirka> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di su buritosi 
<Mmike> DOritosi
<Mmike> neznalico
<SilverSpace> kaj se sad suti :)
<SilverSpace> jeb ga mene vuku na buru 
<calmpitbull> nikada si nisam mislio da cu zavoljeti programiranje
<SilverSpace> pa tko to voli 
<calmpitbull> ocito samo ja
<jelly> svi to vole, samo jos ne znaju
<calmpitbull> moze bit moze bit
<Mmike> bah
<Mmike> pitam lika kakve servere ima
<Mmike> i lk mi posalje slike
<calmpitbull> sto gori problem to bolje....nije da sam profesionalac al evo
<Mmike> fotko je servere
<Mmike> i to mi poslo
<Mmike> calmpitbull: kaj se uci? go? scala? lua?
<calmpitbull> pa da vidis dal ti pasu uz office
<calmpitbull> trenutacno ga palim po c-ju 
<Mmike> ides
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<calmpitbull> go jel to od googla
<Mmike> hard core from the start
<Mmike> da, go je od gogla
<Mmike> nelos skroz, moram rec
<calmpitbull> samo cuo za to nikada probao nisam
<Mmike> ja se tek ucim, al' ono... fakat brzo to ide,...
<Mmike> a nisam bas neki C znalac
<calmpitbull> sada na c-ju....isto vremeno radim i pythoni bash
<Mmike> pohvalno, pohvalno
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol kaj fakat dobio sliku 
<calmpitbull> Mmike: al na faksu se pocinje sa vb.net....al sada kada sam presao na c....ma to je druga glaksija...tolko mogucnosti tolko ljepote 
<Mmike> po meni bi svi trebali ucit python
<Mmike> kao prvi jezik odmah u startu
<calmpitbull> slazem se
<Mmike> a onda uci brate sta oces
<Mmike> osh sistemsko programiranje - C i go
<calmpitbull> jednostavan i brz za ucenje
<Mmike> osh mega-enterprajz-sranja - java i C#
<calmpitbull> ja cu kasnije ic na javu
<Mmike> ma ak savladas python i c, sve ti je ostalo picka-dim
<calmpitbull> al sada c pa onda c++ kao objektno pa dalje na javu
<Mmike> sam trebas naucit standardne lajbrarije i frejmvrke
<Mmike> i vozi, brate
<Mmike> ostalo polovis u hodu za cas
<calmpitbull> istina
<Mmike> ja jebem kolegu jednog, lik samo C haraci, reko, do slijedeceg mitinga ti naucis python, ja naucim go :)
<calmpitbull> al rekao sam si...nema dana bez koda
<Mmike> i nece :)
<Mmike> moram ic
<Mmike> imam sastanak
<calmpitbull> ajd
<Mmike> a ja se zajebavam
<calmpitbull> i jos sam nesto skuzio....jedine stvari sto trebas za programiranje su:1.racunalo 2.kava 3.slusalice(laganini drum n bass) i to je to
<obruT> s/kava/kokakola/
<calmpitbull> ne pijem kole nije zdravo
<calmpitbull> radije voda uz to
<SilverSpace> 27 milijuna funti godišnje Lewis Hamilton
<calmpitbull> za sto...da sjedi u auticu i malo se gira 
<calmpitbull> ma nema tog sporta do borilackih od hrvanja do juda...
 * Mmike je bas ponosan na sebe kak nema jetlag :)
<Mmike> sam je trebalo ostat budan kad se dodje doma 
<BotaniCar> Mmike kaj si se vrnul ? Si kupil kaj za hvalit' se ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, jedno 3 kile oko slaufa
<Mmike> tj, slaufa
<Mmike> kupio sam zeni tekilu
<Mmike> naime, ta tekila je redefinirala tekilu za mene
<BotaniCar> A malom ?! 
<Mmike> neki avioncici i helikoptercic u paketu
<BotaniCar> Repliku Elvisa u prirodnoj velicini, ili tak nekaj ? :) 
<Mmike> neki disney crtic
<BotaniCar> Fino, fino :D
<BotaniCar> Velis, 3kg oko pojasa ? Onda ne treba pitati jel ti bilo OK :D
<Mmike> a mislim
<Mmike> ameri
<Mmike> i hrana 
<BotaniCar> i 
<BotaniCar> kratke
<BotaniCar> recenice
<Mmike> dorucak u 7, u 8 pocmemo radit. u pol 10 dolaze bejgli sa tonom sranja za mazat gore. u pol 1 rucak. u pol 3 neki mafini i keksi i sve
<Mmike> i tak svaki dan, u raznim kombinacijama
<Mmike> i naravno: 
<BotaniCar> Kokakola u neljudskim kolicinama ! 
<Mmike> https://instagram.com/p/0toFxyLNoL/
<Mmike> e, da ,fakat, i kokakola :)
<BotaniCar> Dos'o si na svoje ! CHEETOOOOOOSSSSS
<BotaniCar> je*o e, tvoj instagram izgleda bogatije od kataloga nekih proizvodjaca piva :D
<Mmike> jesi vidio :D
<BotaniCar> Nemrem nigdje naci: zakaj svi preporucuju da kod kreiranja sifrarnika ( za SKU oznake ) izbjegavam da oznaka pocinje s nulom ? 
<BotaniCar> Unisoni su oko toga, ali ne objasnjavaju zakaj 
<SilverSpace> ovo zmajsko pivo mi i nije nesto 
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stock_keeping_unit
<Mmike> SilverSpace: i nije
<SilverSpace> probao sam i jedno i drugo 
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Product_Code#Number_system
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koje je jedno i drugo?
<SilverSpace> ima dvije vrste 
<SilverSpace> dvije etikete narancasta i plava 
<Mmike> mislim da sam ja samo narancastu probao
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a da si jednostavno kupim blok od 10000 GTIN identifikatora i ne brinem vise ? :D
<SilverSpace> ale i portier tak nekak 
<Mmike> al' te IPAe mi nisu napete, pre hmeljave su
<Mmike> da, brown ale moze
<Mmike> porter jako moze
<Mmike> onaj sierra nevada se kod nas moze nac, i to je fakat ok pivce
<Mmike> iako su meni lageri drazi
<Mmike> njemacki psenicni, i ceski kakvi god
<SilverSpace> danas idem trazit ovu novu zuju rezanu 
<Mmike> katastrofa :)
<Mmike> nase, domace pive, to je uzas nad uzasima :0
<SilverSpace> probao si?
<SilverSpace> meni je tomislav ok 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jeps, katastroficno
<Mmike> nemrem vise pit ozujsku opce, karlovacku na silu jos nekak i da. iako mi uvijek zuja bila bolja od karlovca
<SilverSpace> kak se ono crveno irsko zove 
<Mmike> tomislav je ok, ajmo rec, al' 'ajmo rec'!
<Mmike> pan zlatni isto moze proc
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> radije ne pijem pivo neg da moram to pit
<Mmike> fina guzica, jbg
<SilverSpace> meni pan ne valja 
<SilverSpace> http://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx308/pivnica022/P7190032.jpg
<SilverSpace> e ovo 
<BotaniCar> kenny18: to tebe silver zaziva :)
<SilverSpace> http://i766.photobucket.com/albums/xx308/pivnica022/P7190032.jpg
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebote kad ces zvat na neko pivo :PO
<BotaniCar> Za Vas bez fapbooka: https://github.com/carmaa/inception
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bas bum tebe zval, pa da ispadnem odgovoran kad pocnes stenjati od gihta, tebe mogu pozvati samo u setnju ili na kavu :D
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-ne-mozete-mi-ovrsiti-stan-na-jelacic-placu--to-je-moj-jedini-dom-/1323351/
<Mmike> kaj ona brije )
<BotaniCar> ti i ivoks ste klonovi, iste stvari vam zapinju za oko :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne pijem kavu :)
<Mmike> nismo
<Mmike> on vozi losiji auto od mene
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> GLPI fakat nije los za napravit' inventuru. Zdrkan do bola dok mu ne naucis logiku, ali skroz dobar nakon toga
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pogledao sinoc utrku do kraja
<Mmike> nisam skuzio da su ovi plakali za hamiltonom
<Mmike> mislim, englezi su, navijali su za njega
<Mmike> al' ne sad neznam kak dramaticno
<Mmike> stovise, 10ak krugova prije kraja veli komentator 'vettel ide prema sigurnoj pobjedi, osim ako se ne desi cudo' :)
<Mmike> super je bio hamilton kad je rekao 'do not talk to me trough the corners' :)
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/5@raw # cigo, vitz
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je kad su vidjeli da je gotovo a ptije toga 
<BotaniCar> http://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--j0Et6kAj--/kev8e3t3tfnzo8fdy0ki.gif # bicikl!
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa nish posebno, fakat
<Mmike> stovise, prejebeni su mi bas zato kaj su objektivni
<Mmike> BotaniCar: sos@anoninternet, poznato?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bio je super kad je pitao za gume 
<SilverSpace> zasto opet tvrde 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne bash
<BotaniCar> ahh, rensomver :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol zgodan bike 
<Mmike> lol@cigo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj je to, nista, naspram kol'ko ronaldo zaradjuje (hamlitonova plata)
<SilverSpace> puno za f1 vozaca 
<SilverSpace> doduse mechka ima para 
<SilverSpace> joj opet sam si jucer sengulu slozio uh uh od lepinje 
 * SilverSpace je sam kod kuce tj. ja i Franko
<SilverSpace> jos uvijek krepavam na ovu fotku 
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/dgsTHJo.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/magazin/tv/375782/Nije-mi-nimalo-zao-sto-ste-ispali.html
<SilverSpace> kaze franko za ovog koja budala 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mln0RciE2o0
<datase> YouTube: Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love (HQ) - 0:05:35 - 4,935,344 views - 19110 likes / 454 dislikes
<obruT> hdz-ovac, politicar i oce pare bez da pridonese
<obruT> nista cudno u ovoj drzavi
<obruT> sto je najbolje, jako jako rijetko gledam tv, ali bas jucer sam gledao tu potjeru ;) ceko da pocne neka akcija pa reko da 20 minuta ubijem uz tv, to je jedino bilo gledljivo
<frainfreeze> http://imgur.com/gallery/nOvx9
<BotaniCar> a kaj ti imas protiv nas , pa nam depresive serviras ? 
<jelly> mozda se covjek osjeca egzistencijalisticki danas
<BotaniCar> A mozda je jedan od onih kojima je jedini motivator da ustanu ujutro - da nekom shebu dan :) 
<BotaniCar> De, molim te, u ovu nakupinu profesionalaca-veseljaka lansirati "e ja cu umrijet" post od lika koji je vec umro ! 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, stvarno. Jel moram našpominjati da se u postu ni ne spominje formula :)
<frainfreeze> :)
<BotaniCar> Doduse, ovo izvlaci cijeli post malo https://i.imgur.com/WMKZCuZ.jpg
<frainfreeze> Post je zapravo motivirajuc, vise nego depresivan.
<BotaniCar> Je je , pogotovo kad bacis oko na prvi komentar. 
<SilverSpace> puse vani
<SilverSpace> lik kaj pise na tportalu o f1 svrsava na Alonsa i kad god stigne pljuje po Vettelu 
<SilverSpace> objektivni novinar 
<kenny18> BotaniCar: teka sada skuzio post, moze biti ali ne lose pivo ;)
<SilverSpace> pa tko vise ide na lose pivo 
<SilverSpace> >(
<obruT> tko vise ide na pivo ? :P
<obruT> (jebo giht)
<SilverSpace> jebo :P
<obruT> nisam pio pivu godinama, a nekad nisam mogo bez njega :P
<obruT> ili nje :)
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> dolazi to sa godinama 
<SilverSpace> ja sad pojeo kaj nebi smio i da drmnem pivo sad gotov sam sutra 
<SilverSpace> odmah u kolica 
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/mup-napravio-prijedlog-oznaka-gradova-na-autima-997854
<ivoks> oni nisu normalni
<ivoks> jebo me pas, nisu normalni
<Mmike> SC - stubica!
<Mmike> kako logicno
<Mmike> da sam ja stubicanin ja bih trazoi - XC
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kakva larkadija, brate mili :)
<Mmike> pitam se koliko ce vremena trebati dok se netko ingeniozno sjeti - 3 slova!
<Mmike> onda bi stubicani mogli uzeti: XTR
<ivoks> ajme
<ivoks> kaj ce murterini imati vodicke tablice?
<ivoks> isss, pa zapalit ce si aute
<jelly> zašto ne ukinu slova gradova i gotovo
<ivoks> kakvi su to kreteni, ja ne vjerujem
<ivoks> imat cemo vise oznaka nego njemacka
<Mmike> jelly: kaaaaj?
<Mmike> pa kak ce se znat dal' si purger ili blitvar!
<jelly> upravo zato ih treba ukinut
<Mmike> naravno da ih treba ukinuti
<Mmike> lijepo imaj 3 slova + 5 brojeva na random
<Mmike> ili plati ekstra paru ak osh napisat nesh
<Mmike> i sve 5
<jelly> PU Å IMI 1
<ivoks> idioti.
<ivoks> svakim danom
<ivoks> republika hrvatska
<ivoks> postaje sve izgledniji
<ivoks> primjerak drzave
<ivoks> koja zasluzuje
<jelly> !enter
<ivoks> uvodjenje
<ivoks> smrtne kazne
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> mogi
<Mmike> bi
<Mmike> i
<Mmike> bicevanje
<Mmike> za
<Mmike> ne-enteranje
<Mmike> :)
 * jelly se slaže
<ivoks> bez zajebancije
<ivoks> ja bi ljude poceo vjesati na trgu
<jelly> prvo moras uvesti diktaturu
<Mmike> to nema smisla, ivoks
<Mmike> nikakvog
<Mmike> ima super knjiga
<Mmike> cek da probam nac
<Mmike> neznam sad
<Mmike> ugl, prica o smrtnoj kazni u USA
<Mmike> i kak i zasto je to u kurcu
<Mmike> a i zasto ju USA ipak ima i zasto to ima smisla
<Mmike> sociolosko-filozofska brija, jedna od zanimljivijih 'napornih' knjiga koje sam procitao
<jelly> kod njih je u kurcu sto imaju previse ljudi u zatvoru
<Mmike> (frendica studira 'human rights' u londonu pa mi preporucila)
<ivoks> smrtna kazna u SAD-u je bezveze
<ivoks> jer se izvodi 20 godina nakon pocinjenja djela
<ivoks> i zato kaj se izvodi maltene u tajnosti
<ivoks> ljude treba vjesat pred svima
<Mmike> :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> pricao ico, recimo
<Mmike> kak putuje, jel, svukud i stalno
<ivoks> funkcionalirao je prije
<Mmike> kak mu nikad nije bilo bed zaspat na aerodromima po muslimanskim zemljama
<Mmike> dok po europama i ostalim - nema sansi da bi spavao
<Mmike> veli, musliman ti NECE ukrast nista
<ivoks> glave su se nabijale na kolac kako bi se dalo do znanja da 'we ain't tolerate that shit'
<Mmike> jer zna da ce ostat bez ruke :)
<Mmike> al' doslovno :)
<jelly> Mmike: zato ce muslimani i pobijediti, kad dodje do toga
<jelly> koliko god imali usrana prava zena, neke stvari imaju dobro rijeseno
<Mmike> ides, pa intel ima 12jezgrene CPUove
<jelly> nama su i 6-core previse
<jelly> a vise nemres 6-core kupit prakticki
<jelly> Mmike: cemu ti sluzi toliko korova?
<Mmike> jelly: pa za klaud
<Mmike> a i za pornjavu dobro dodje :)
<Mmike> umjesto da imas 12 kutija za po 8 jezgri imas 4 kutije sa po 24 jezgre :)
<Mmike> ili kak vec
<jelly> jezgre nama nigdje nisu bottleneck
<Mmike> kaj da ti velim, jelly
<Mmike> malo korisnika imate :)
<jelly> ono, nigdje, svi nodovi su na 10-20%
<jelly> a ima 50 VM-ova po nodu
<Mmike> pornjavatori su imali ad-clustere sa po 20 httpd kutija (nginx+phpfcgi) koje su cpu-utilizirane 60-80%
<jelly> mislim kah vrtis na cloudu da trosi cpu?
<jelly> kaj*\
<jelly> dobro, aj sto TI vrtis?
 * obruT se upravo igra na kanti koja ima 48 "threadova"
<Mmike> obruT: samo 48? pa moj laptop ima vise :)
<Mmike> jelly: pa nist, nisam to mislio sebi doma kupit :)
<jelly> aaaa
<obruT> 2 CPU -a, svaki 12 korova i jos ima hyperthreading
<Mmike> znaci, imas 48 cpuova
<Mmike> tj, 'logickih cpuova'
<BotaniCar> Does not compute: TooMuchCores
<obruT> da, tak kaze cpuinfo :)
<jelly> toga ima ko korova
<obruT> ima i 384 GB memorije (i 300 GB diska)... tak da sam postgres digo u ramdriveu :)
<obruT> trebalo mi za neke obrade... uz malu optimizaciju algoritma, skratio obradu za 30x
<jelly> to je vec middle data
<jelly> nije big data, al je cist solidni middle :-)
<obruT> a sad se zajebavam sa stored procedurom koja ima union 9 selectova, a svaki ima join jedno 5-6 tablica :P
<jelly> isprintaj ER dijagram na karton i zatuci onog tko je to dizajnirao
<BotaniCar> Nema tak' veliki karton 
<jelly> bude bio bunt
<BotaniCar> ja sam neki dan radio dijagram baze s 50 crossreferencanih tablica, isprintao bas fin bunt papira, doslo mi da namlatim dizajnera k'o pseto s tim :) Tak da se slazem s tvojim prijedlogom :)
<jelly> to kad dodje ekipa svjeza s faksa pa radi shemu u 3NF
<jelly> i ko ce mu objasnit da to radi zakurac u praksi
<obruT> ja nit dizajnirao bazu niti pisao stored proceduru, a sad trebam prepravit nesto u proceduri... zesce veselje
<obruT> a baza, ako racunamo particionirane tablice, ima oko 21000 tablica
<jelly> ^_^
<BotaniCar> ihihihihihi
<BotaniCar> Printaj to !! :) 
<jelly> ne kuzim ovo "ako racunamo particionirane tablice"
<obruT> vecina je particionirana po godini pa otud tako velika brojka
<obruT> jelly: ako racunas 366 particija za odredjenu tablicu koja je particionarna po daniam :)
<jelly> oces reci da tvoja RDB svaku particiju trpa u posebnu tablicu
<jelly> ???
<obruT> postgres particije, imas "master" tablicu, a onda kreiras tablice koji nasljedjuju tu "master"... i tak ih napravis 366 komada... nis cudno :)
<jelly> ajme
 * BotaniCar proplace na "nista cudno" :)
<obruT> pa to se tak radi s postgresom :)
<jelly> postgres nikad nije drzao do estetike
<Mmike> jelly: svaki rbbms posebnu particiju trpa u posebnu tablicu
<Mmike> cak i mega-losi oraklj
<jelly> Mmike: ne
<jelly> pogledaj DDL od oracle db pash vidit da si u krivu
<Mmike> pa, to je svrha particioniranja
<Mmike> da kad radis sekvencijalni sken po tablici, npr, citas iz 3 tablice odjednom
<Mmike> ili kad radis range query, ak ti je particionirano po range-like-stuff-kurcu, da citas iz samo jedne
<Mmike> jer znas da ostale particije ne zadovoljavaju
<Mmike> iako me nebi cudilo da orakl ima svoju maglu 
<Mmike> jer je 'tako bolje'
<Mmike> mysql to super napravi: kazes create table bla partition over hash(kra)
<Mmike> i ovaj sve sam slozi
<Mmike> u postgresu se moras jebavat ovak kak je obruT rekao
<jelly> u oraklu su particije dio tablice
<Mmike> jelly: ma, nisu, odvojene su, samo kaj ti to vidis k'o jednu veliku tablicu
<Mmike> u mysql je to glupo jer moras 'na ruke' micat tablice po diskovima, ak ih zelis imat na vise diskova
<jelly> ne, dio su tablice
<Mmike> u postgresu je to malo lakse
<jelly> nema "master", ima samo jedna tablica
<jelly> ne mozes selectat u particiju
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> tebi orakl sakrije implementaciju
<Mmike> cek
<jelly> pa to mi je sasvim ok, bitno da ne vidim 21000 tablica
<Mmike> https://docs.oracle.com/html/A96524_01/c12parti.htm
<Mmike> eto 
<Mmike> isti kufer
<Mmike> pogledaj dolje 'create table' primjere
<jelly> gledam, i vidim da uvijek ima jedan TABLE
<Mmike> PARTITION BY RANGE(sales_date)
<Mmike> (PARTITION sales_jan2000 VALUES LESS THAN(TO_DATE('02/01/2000','DD/MM/YYYY'))
<Mmike>  OVERFLOW TABLESPACE p1_overflow, 
<Mmike>  PARTITION sales_feb2000 VALUES LESS THAN(TO_DATE('03/01/2000','DD/MM/YYYY'))
<Mmike>  OVERFLOW TABLESPACE p2_overflow, 
<Mmike>  PARTITION sales_mar2000 VALUES LESS THAN(TO_DATE('04/01/2000','DD/MM/YYYY'))
<Mmike>  OVERFLOW TABLESPACE p3_overflow, 
<Mmike>  PARTITION sales_apr2000 VALUES LESS THAN(TO_DATE('05/01/2000','DD/MM/YYYY'))
<Mmike>  OVERFLOW TABLESPACE p4_overflow);
<Mmike> svaki ovaj sales_apr2000 je jedna tablica
<jelly> ne, to su particije
<Mmike> particija = tablica
<jelly> ne postoji DDL za pojedinu particiju mimo tablice
<Mmike> kruske i jabuke
<Mmike> u ovom slucaju su kruske
<obruT> jelly:  pa ne moras gledat 21000 tablica, particije strpas u drugu shemu koju nikad ne pogledas :)
<Mmike> da, postgres to malo ruznije radi (napornije)
<Mmike> moras i rulove pisat i sve
<obruT> s particijama mi je ok jer ih mogu porazbacat po tablespaceovima kak mi se sprdne, a i pogledat zauzece i statistiku za svaku posebno
<jelly> Mmike: ak hoces izvadit ili tutnit jednu po jednu particiju moras se mucit sa replace.  Jednostavno, particija nije objekt prvog reda nego postoji samo u sklopu neke postojece tablice
<Mmike> jelly: ne bas
<Mmike> mosh lako doc do podataka u patriciji
<Mmike> sam kja nemas potrebe
<Mmike> lakse ti je rec 'select * from bla'
<jelly> Mmike: ne postoji query za to
<Mmike> jelly: mislim da postoji
<Mmike> kol'ko se sjecam orakla
<Mmike> probaj rec: select * from sales_apr2000
<Mmike> ili partition.sales_apr2000
<Mmike> ili tak nekak
<Mmike> mosh i dropat particiju jednostanvno, kopirat, muvat, sta osh
<jelly> Mmike: da, samo sto moras definirat select ... from tablica i onda partition particija
<jelly> bez tablice se mos slikat
<jelly> a drop je glavni fichur :-)
<Mmike> my point is je da su to sve ispod tablice
<Mmike> samo sto ti ih orakl zapakira tak da ti je lakse baratat s njima
<Mmike> postgres to radi malo jadnije
<Mmike> mysql to radi slicnije oraklu
<Mmike> al' kad pogledas na disk vidis da umjesto jednog .ibd fajla imas njih 500
<Mmike> ili kol'ko vec
<Mmike> slicno i oraklj tak napravi, pretpostavljam
 * Mmike opet krpa mysqlove :(
<BotaniCar> muahahaha
<BotaniCar> zar si ikad prestao ?'
<Mmike> jedno kratko vrijeme se cinilo
<jelly> Mmike: po toj logici sve su to ispod fajlovi
<jelly> i sve su to ispod sektori
<Mmike> i  bajtovi, a? :)
<BotaniCar> ne vjeruj bajtovima ni kad bitove nose
<jelly> sto je srecom bullshit jer je poanta da ne baratas sa tim dole nego sa apstrakcijom
<Mmike> jelly: sam ti ocu rec da oraklj to radi isto k'o i postgres, napravi hrpu tablica koju nazove particijama i onda ti sakije implementation detail
<Mmike> samo kaj ga postgres ne sakrije do kraja
<Mmike> jer nema implementirano do kraja
<Mmike> pa se moras jebavat sa insert rulovima i sranjima
<Mmike> sto orakllj napravi za tebe
<jelly> Mmike: osim sto to nisu tablice, nego implementacijski detalj
<ivoks> Mmike: onaj percona index bug
<ivoks> Mmike: kako se to moze 'vidjeti' u praksi?
<ivoks> imam jedan vrlo cudan slucaj...
<Mmike> ivoks: sec, miting, 5 minuta
<Mmike> nemoj imat cudan osjecaj
<Mmike> eto me
<Mmike> daklem, juju deploy percona-cluster -n3
<Mmike> spoji se na neki, dodaj usera, bazu, grantove i to sve
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ima u bugu sve to opisano
<Mmike> btw, ivoks, percona jucer rilizala 5.5.41, jedno 2 tjedna pa ce to landat u ubuntu
<Mmike> a dt ima hotfix koji sam napravio prije phoenixa
<Mmike> ivoks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/percona-cluster/+bug/1366997
<Mmike> ivoks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/percona-cluster/+bug/1366997/comments/12
<Mmike> kad zavrtis onu for petlju, ugasi jedan od mysqlova (ne onaj po kojem pises iz tog fora)
<Mmike> i dobit ces hrpu 'primary key' errora
<Mmike> onda dodaj ovaj ppa: ppa:mariosplivalo/pxc , upgradeiraj jedan po jedan mysql, probaj opet, i sve ce raditi
<Mmike> a sad reci kaki cudan osjecaj
<ivoks> naime
<ivoks> OVO JE JAVNI KANAL!
<ivoks> mene je vise zanimalo kako se problem producira
<ivoks> jer ja sam sad naletio na neko cudo u jednoj tablici
<ivoks> i nisam siguran jel to isti bug ili je korisnik sam ujebo stvar
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> pa, eto
<Mmike> tam pise kak se reproducira
<VjetarSaSunca> lol
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/tv/natjecatelj-potjere-nazivcirao-voditelja-tarika-filipovica-997952
<ivoks> isuse, ja bi tipa pretukao
<ivoks> kako je lik glup
<obruT> natjecatelja ili tarika ? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> oba valjda :)
<VjetarSaSunca> to je jedino pravedno :D
<ivoks> natjecatelja
<ivoks> pa mislim...
<ivoks> cilj igre je zaraditi novce
<ivoks> ok?
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> i sad... liku vele da se odluci za koji iznos ce se boriti
<ivoks> 0kn, 3500kn ili 75000kn
<ivoks> i on odabere 0kn
<ivoks> pa koji k si onda opce dosao
<obruT> pa da pobere pare koje nije sam zasluzio
<ivoks> pa bas
<ivoks> jos veli da ce biti politicar
<ivoks> :D
<obruT> da je nekim cudom prosao, vjerojatno bi dobio dio para
<obruT> pa da... to je to, frajer je clan mladezi HDZ-a, izgleda i riznicar
<obruT> bavi se vec sad politikom i gleda samo svoje dupe
<obruT> nista cudno za lijepu nasu
<obruT> takvi ce nam jednog dana biti premijeri ili ministri
<obruT> i onda mene zena pita zasto se zelim odselit
<obruT> eto, zato
<obruT> samo se nerviram kad gledam tv ili citam novine
<VjetarSaSunca> da odselit...
<obruT> i eto bas jucer sam gledao 20 minuta tv i to bas tu potjeru :)
<ivoks> a ti imas zenu?!
<VjetarSaSunca> Sjeverna Koreja iz ove perspektive izgleda primamljivo
<obruT> reko kviz, to me nece zivcirat, jos ako budem znao odgovore...
<obruT> i nanerviram se zbog tog kreten
<obruT> ivoks: nemam sluzbeno, ali tlaci me jednako ko da i je :P
<obruT> obzirom da smo 11 godina skupa, od toga jedno 7-8 zivimo zajedno...
<VjetarSaSunca> VPS seedbox, serije po želji, titlovi dostupni
<VjetarSaSunca> obruT: di si išo gledat dalekovidnicu!
<VjetarSaSunca> obruT: priznaj, nanervirala te žena i htio si se smiriti uz TV :)
<obruT> ona je taman dosla nakon kviza pa je nerviranje nastavljeno :)
<obruT> odnosno pri kraju :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Vrag nikad ne dolazi sam :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Eto završila V sezona The Walking Dead
<VjetarSaSunca> Kod nas će biti emitirana valjda 2030 godine
<VjetarSaSunca> "ali to je naša domovina, sine!"
<ivoks> http://www.cio.com.au/article/569374/ntt-buys-germany-biggest-data-center-provider-840-million/
<ivoks> mozda ima dobrih poslovao u nttu :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/maps/@45.8081232,15.9778613,18z/data=!1e3?hl=en
<obruT> fora :) al steka mi pa mi nije igrivo uopce
<Mmike> obruT, ?
<obruT> sta ? :)
<Mmike> kaj ti steka?
<obruT> trzulji mi taj pacman
<obruT> e da mi je naci programera web sucelja za administraciju yealink telefona mislim da bi mu pocupao s tijela sve sto se pocupati da, a onda bi ga rascetverio
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> obruT, koji pacman?
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/maps/@45.8081232,15.9778613,18z/data=!1e3?hl=en
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja dobij4em samo mapu zagreba
<Mmike> nist vise
<SilverSpace> obruT: ni kod mene nije igriva ne skrece 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pricekaj malo
<Mmike> be
<Mmike> u firefoxu radi
<Mmike> u google chrometu ne :D
<Mmike> go figure :D
<SilverSpace> hm radi meni u chrome 
<Mmike> aha,flash 
<Mmike> ok, radi i u chrometu sad
<SilverSpace> samo lose skrece pacmen
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/cijela-turska-ostala-bez-struje---ovo-je-katastrofa-necuvenih-razmjera--a-nemamo-pojma-zasto-se-dogodila--/1323968/
<SilverSpace> uh jebo te 
<SilverSpace> turci u mraku 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni radi ok
<Mmike> bas onak, fino
<Mmike> isplatio se 4790K :)
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> tomic je mrak :)
<Mmike> ismijava cacica, pa veli da ce mu se mozda i dujmic pridruziti :D
<Mmike> lik prodaje bajk, ima cijenu (ok neku), veli da ima iza deore xt, i da onaj tko zna sto je to ce znat to cijenit i da njemu moze i popust :)
<Mmike> eh, nije xt nego lx
<Mmike> al' opet
<Mmike> bianchi neki bajk
<frainfreeze> Os yamahu tenere?
<markosejic> mene buraz nagovara da uzmem neki bajk
<ntcbow> hehe i mene nest nagovara da uzmem bajk
<ntcbow> vecer
<markosejic> po Zg bolje nego s Autom
<ntcbow> ovako otprilike http://www.njuskalo.hr/cestovni-motori/ktm-duke-ii-640-625-cm3-oglas-13135116
<ntcbow> ha! daj mi pare netko - idem odmah kupit! http://www.njuskalo.hr/cestovni-motori/ktm-duke-690-690-cm3-oglas-12600603
<Mmike> frainfreeze, kaie to?
<Mmike> bah
<frainfreeze> Mmike, https://www.google.com/search?q=yamaha+tenere&tbm=isch&imgil=0wiE1tN-wGpFyM%253A%253BxiKFteW6z8Ro6M%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.motorcyclespecs.co.za%25252Fmodel%25252Fyamaha%25252Fyamaha_xt600z_te%252525252084.htm&source=iu&pf=m&fir=0wiE1tN-wGpFyM%253A%252CxiKFteW6z8Ro6M%252C_&usg=__LunKDy1Or0Xgaw7rGLgfi8IEzJU%3D&biw=1920&bih=979&ved=0CC0Qyjc&ei=-O8aVczVIcH4UPmjgOgI#imgrc=0wiE1tN-wGpFyM%253A%3BxiKFteW6z8Ro6M
<frainfreeze> %3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.motorcyclespecs.co.za%252FGallery%252520C%252FYamaha%252520XT600%252520Tenere%25252086.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.motorcyclespecs.co.za%252Fmodel%252Fyamaha%252Fyamaha_xt600z_te%25252084.htm%3B1489%3B1169
<Mmike> to motor
<Mmike> frainfreeze, ja bi bajk
<Mmike> as in - baciklo :)
<frainfreeze> Maa , pfff
<Mmike> motor mi je pre opasan malo :) pogotovo sad kad dete imam nebi bas glavu u torbu ak ne moram :)
<frainfreeze> :D
<markosejic> ma gledam cim malo sunca ima po slavonskoj voze ko manijaci
<Mmike> nije bed u vozacima motora
<Mmike> bed je u ovima okolo
<Mmike> debili koji ne kuze pa ti oduzmu prednost pa nemam pojma sto
<Mmike> kad sam u autu i zaletim se u njega bar me skoljka auta cuva
<SilverSpace> motor je super ali moras imat cetiri oka 
<SilverSpace> i sesto culo 
<frainfreeze> Isto vrijedi za muda
<frainfreeze> x4 za svaki slucaj.
 * SilverSpace je padao tri ozbiljna pada 
<Mmike> motor je super, da
<Mmike> a'l debili naokolo nisu super
<Mmike> naglo kocenje na motoru je cesto zajebato
<Mmike> u autu bas i nije
<Mmike> mah, motor nije opcija uopce :)
<Mmike> jos uz ovu skembetinu, lol :D
<markosejic> imas bar air bag
<markosejic> he he
<SilverSpace> jedan svojom krivicom drugi braticevom za treci bio kriv pas 
<SilverSpace> od toga samo napuknuce zapesca na desnoj ruci za koje nikome nisam reko tjedan dana 
<SilverSpace> dok uciteljica nije pozvala mamu u skolu zato sto nisam nista pisao u teke 
<SilverSpace> poslje toga nisam mogao ni sjediti :)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ja sam se tol'ko puta razletio s bicikla k'o klinac od divljanja po maksimiru
<Mmike> da bi na motoru sigurno poginuo 20 puta vec
<markosejic> 2 puta sam roknuo s automatika
<markosejic> a s bicikla ne znam koliko puta
 * Mmike nema svoje zube napred :)
<markosejic> srecom uvijek sam se dobro docekao i nije mi bilo nista
<SilverSpace> frend mi je pao sa motora na moru u kamenjar motor se razbio na djelove njemu kozna jakna isto sva podrapana a njemu nista jedino kaj se malo natuko po rebrima 
<SilverSpace> murija nije mogla vjerovati 
<SilverSpace> da je ziv
<SilverSpace> svabo ga izgurao sa ceste kojeg je murija ulovila jer se sam nekih petsto metara dalje zaletio u zid
<SilverSpace> pijani svabo 
<SilverSpace> frend ne pije pa sreca nije imao alkohol 
<SilverSpace> http://www.oddee.com/item_99272.aspx
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> http://www.sott.net/article/294482-Germanwings-crash-Not-the-full-story
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-01
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Mmike> mlji
<calmpitbull> mlji?
<calmpitbull> morgen ljepi?
<Mmike> recimo :)
<calmpitbull> znaci je
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> Ima tko kakvu preporuku za usisavac do kilokune ? 
<Mmike> idem po baciklo
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> psmtr, nitko nema, a postojeci mi ne usisava nikak .. 
<BotaniCar> na kraju cu kupiti neki Kirby, vec sam 3 usisavaca promijenio u 2 godine, drek za drekom 
<ivoks> ak mislite da su domacice zarazne i da ih ne mozete prestati jesti
<ivoks> ...probajte mini domacice
<vileni> haha, u vidiju testiraju dell koji je dosao sa ubuntuom, i pod minus napisu "nema OS"
<ivoks> budale
<calmpitbull> hahhaha
<calmpitbull> a ima sada sve vise laptopa sa ubuntu os-om
<ivoks> mirka jednostavno unistava
<ivoks> mini domacice
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: pogledaj ponudu u Metrou, do 1Kkn se može naći široka paleta. Da ja tražim uzeo bi Bosch ili Hoover iz trenutnog kataloga
<calmpitbull> ili emmezeta
<BotaniCar> Vjetar: you mindreader you ( apropo brendova ) , kaj za METRO vise ne treba kartica ? 
<SilverSpace> dam
<BotaniCar> daj
<SilverSpace> da[
<SilverSpace> daš
<BotaniCar> []
<SilverSpace> jebo ubuntu boota mi se sa us tipkovnicom
<SilverSpace> damo 
<SilverSpace> date 
<SilverSpace> daju 
<BotaniCar> Nemaju,lazu ! :) 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> systemd forkao kernel
<Mmike> jel? :D
<Mmike> ivoks: daj url neki
<ivoks> https://github.com/systemdaemon/systemd/tree/master/src/linux
<Mmike> hm
<ivoks> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/so-its-official-the-systemd-project-forks-the-linux-kernel.51076/
<ivoks> http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/30u63z/the_systemd_project_forks_the_linux_kernel/
<ivoks> :]
<Mmike> ivoks: ne zaboravimo da je Apr 1st danas
<ivoks> zato i :]
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> malo sam se usro, moram priznat :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEJnMQG9ev8
<datase> YouTube: Mad Max: Fury Road - Official Main Trailer [HD] - 0:02:32 - 1,574,157 views - 9838 likes / 305 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/Jmg2aXYkkLY
<datase> YouTube: F1: Off the Grid Mexico City: Episode 2 - 0:04:46 - 151 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<SilverSpace> Mad Max wtf 
<SilverSpace> Resounding: Alonso returns to Ferrari!
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, sjebalki su stazu, al' morali su
<Mmike> nema vise onih S zavoja dugackih
<jelly> https://com.google/
<SilverSpace> he he
<jelly> (rezultati isto)
<SilverSpace> da bas gledam :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/amazon-predstavio-proizvod-za-koji-su-svi-bili-uvjereni-da-je-prvoaprilska-sala-a-nije/810796.aspx
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/800/d70a0aa2-9b5d-4ff6-91d5-603171dc0173.png
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> jelly: ti imas nvidiju sad tam di sjedis?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pitaj mene !! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pitam tebe
<frainfreeze> Imadem i ja.
<jelly> Mmike: ne, imam stari G45 intel gpu kojem ne smijem ukljucit 3d
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jok, onboard intel i AMD neki 6XXXX :) 
<Mmike> frainfreeze: na lajnuksu? nvidia driveri?
 * BotaniCar high5's jelly
<jelly> i doma me ceka GT220 da zamijenim hladilnik
<BotaniCar> Kak vam se ovaj usisavac cini : http://segar.hr/Product/Usisava%C4%8D_Hoover_RU80_RU31011_Rush ? 
<Mmike> frainfreeze: ako da, aj vidi ovo : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xkNy9gfKOg
<datase> YouTube: tearing test @29.97 fps (1080p) - 0:01:29 - 35,843 views - 90 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> jel' ti 'potrgano' ?
<Mmike> ili ovo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22ftfoCSPQI
<jelly> BotaniCar: di pise snaga?
<datase> YouTube: vsync test - vsync1 - 0:00:31 - 14,422 views - 43 likes / 0 dislikes
<frainfreeze> uf nemam flash
<frainfreeze> cek prebacit cu na html5
<Mmike> pa html5 je default
<Mmike> vec neko vrijeme
<frainfreeze> Meni radi ok.
<frainfreeze> Na fedori
<BotaniCar> jelly: snaga postaje nebitna ( nazivna, ne efektivna) jer EU limitira tu vrstu uredjaja na 1400W ; ovaj je 850W
<Mmike> frainfreeze: koja nvidia, koji driveri, koji kernel, koji window manager?
<frainfreeze> 680 gtx, nemam pojma, opet nemam pjma (valjda default), lxde
<jelly> BotaniCar: jebo ih limit da ih jebo
<frainfreeze> a bome radi i na ubuntu
<BotaniCar> jelly: slazem se, ne uspijevam dokuciti logiku iza ogranicenja
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/v/lx_vWkv50uk?autoplay=1
<datase> YouTube: Ghostbuster's Theme on eight floppy drives - 0:03:56 - 1,839,981 views - 28264 likes / 206 dislikes
<Mmike> frainfreeze: uname -a <- za kernel
<Mmike> frainfreeze: nvidia-settings -v
<Mmike> za verziju nvidije
<Mmike> tj, rdivera
<jelly> doma imam kde sa gl compositorom koji sigurno radi tearing
<jelly> kad se iskljuci 3d compositor i odabere ispravni output za sync (dva monitora!) trebalo bi biti ok
<frainfreeze> Mmike, sorry vjesao sam veš, anyway http://i.imgur.com/UmkrHil.png
<frainfreeze> to je ubuntu
<Mmike> frainfreeze: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Mmike> sto ti veli?
<frainfreeze> niš
<Mmike> nemas nvidija drivere
<frainfreeze> valjda mi nisu trebali xD
<ivoks> http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/59/01/3d/shinjuku.jpg
<ivoks> http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/02/ab/b2/30/filename-img-7768-jpg.jpg
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.rtl.hr/vijesti/novosti/1566954/nova-era-televizije-u-hrvata-news-bar-preuzeo-rtl/
<Mmike> novo internet bankarstvo od RBA je o-caj-no
<Mmike> radi brzo, to je jedino
<Mmike> staro bankarstvo je u ovo doba dana bilo neupotrebljivo
<Mmike> al' vise nish ne vidim, sve je izmjesano, nemam nikakav pregled
<Mmike> prije sam, reicmo, imao sve 'neprovedene' naloge na jednom mjestu i vidio sam koliko para odnose
<Mmike> sad tog vise nema
<Mmike> jer su svi nalozi na istom mjestu
<Mmike> onda, sortiranje je naopacke, od novijeg prema starijem
<Mmike> i nemam mogucnost promjene
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> ivoks: kak je ebankarswtvo od erste?
<ivoks> Mmike: super
<ivoks> naloge imas sortirane:
<ivoks> - potpisane
<ivoks> - nepotpisane
<ivoks> - provedene
<ivoks> vizualno je slicnije novom RBA bankarstvu
<ivoks> ali nije kricavo zuto, vec je u ugodnim plavim tonovima
<Mmike> ma tonovi i boje su mi tak nebitni
<Mmike> funklcionalnost mi je bitna
<Mmike> ovo novo RBA bankarstvo je mozda 'oku ugodnije', ono staro je fakat bilo ruzno, al' je staro bilo 101 put funkcionalnije.
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: blizanci ??!! :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: slazem se, staro je bilo bolje
<ivoks> al vise me nije briga :D
<ivoks> erste mi je preporod
<ivoks> token je prakticniji (tanji od osobne)
<ivoks> mogu mijenjati pin na kartici
<ivoks> izvjestaje mi salju mailom, a ne postom
<Mmike> meni rba samo racun za usluge salje mailom
<Mmike> sad su mi sjebali i izvode :)
<ivoks> ah da, izvodi
<Mmike> prije sam imao skriptu koja je poskidala izvode i isprintala ih u pdf
<ivoks> erste ima izvode u elektronickom obliku
<ivoks> pa taj file samo posaljem knjigovodstvu
<Mmike> sad ovi naprave .zip koji je totalno debilan
<Mmike> ma ima i ovo
<ivoks> ovi ga importiraju
<ivoks> u svoj soft i vozi
<Mmike> (imala je rba to i prije, al' to nisam koristio)
<Mmike> tristo zilijarti komponentni koje medjusobno komuniciraju na petsto kvintilijardi nacina
<Mmike> cudno, pa kak se nesh potrga
<SilverSpace> fiju
<jelly> cudno da opce radi
<Mmike> jelly: cudno da tak dobro radi
<Mmike> Fatal Error: Mysql is not supported in your PHP, recompile and try again.
<Mmike> krasno
<Mmike> idem doma
<tonil> Mmike, ti si me pitao za project cars u 11 mjesecu 2013,pamtim to,krajem ove godine izlazi steam os odnosno nativna 
<tonil> http://www.cinemablend.com/images/gallery/s54294/Project_Cars_13650196846704.jpg
<tonil> je lijepa u pm http://www.wmdportal.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/013.png
<BotaniCar> zakaj si ljudi koji pohadjaju *konferencije ne kupe normalnu ( ne dobru, normalnu) slusalicu/mikrofon/kameru ... jebate, umrem dok si prispodobim kaj je netko promumljao 
<jelly> s/pohadjaju/organiziraju/ ? 
<BotaniCar> nene, pohadjaju. Ljudi se zakace na konferens mastera, mumljaju i ne kuzim ku**a kaj pricaju, dok hstera i pojedine ucesnike cujem kristalno jasno
<jelly> ah, mislis na conference call
<BotaniCar> ma,da, lud sam
<BotaniCar> Imam osjecaj da cu smrsaviti od naprezanja :)
<jelly> "I apologize, dear colleagues, but I can't hear or understand much of what Alice and Bob say and I may ignore any of their replies at will.  Please do not be offended, after the call you will get find a written offer to FUCKING BUY DECENT MIKES FOR YOU BASTERDS.   -- With kindest regards,  Bot"
<BotaniCar> THAT !! YISSSS!
<BotaniCar> Samo da to prevedem u indijski-poslovni engleski ( dodam veliku kolicinu "good sir" i slicnog ) :D
<jelly> onda s/dear/most highly esteemed/
<BotaniCar> :) Vidim da imas iskustva s vrijedjanjem suradnika u rukavicama :)
<tonil> dajte ukucajte u youtube remix neke pjesme
<tonil> sto vam izbaci kao preporuku?
<tonil> od youtuba
<BotaniCar> Severinu ! 
<tonil> "Did you mean: Darude - Sandstorm by Darude"
<tonil> getting trolled by google service
<tonil> :/
<jelly> damn, napisao sam "never gonna give you up remix" 
<BotaniCar> aww
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=sandstorm+remix
<jelly> sounds legit
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=shake+that+eminem+remix
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ki%C5%A1e+jesenje+remix
<tonil> lol
<tonil> :D
<tonil> dnevna doza humora je dobra za zdravlje!
<jelly> pa bas i pase sandstorm 
<BotaniCar> oh, konferencija gotova, srecom sam uspio razluciti "thank you all, we'll hear from each other" :)
<BotaniCar> Odem ! PusaBok :)
<jelly> tonil: a sta u njemackoj gdje GEMA sigurno ne da Darude
<jelly> a? a?
<jelly> Stop.  The Rock!
<jelly> isto ima trcanje, i cucka i vrzmo reci trance
<SilverSpace> http://gizmodo.com/googles-chromebit-turns-any-tv-into-a-chrome-pc-for-und-1694793903
<jelly> "And Chinese companies have been selling Android HDMI dongle-computers for nearly a year," the fuck
<jelly> otkud su ovi ispali
<jelly> MK802 je iz 2012
<SilverSpace> zato sam i stavio link 
<SilverSpace> za 100$ kupis stroj 
<jelly> al ono, sam gizmodo je pisao o tim stickovima vec odavno
<Mmike> tonil, znam sve! :)
<Mmike> tonil, kolega ubuntator mi pokazao sad kad smo se druzili u amerk'i :)
<Mmike> vileni, project cars! :)
<ivoks> kak smo mi optereceni srbijom
<ivoks> to je ono kaj ja velim
<ivoks> kaj vas koji k boli briga kaj se tamo desava
<ivoks> manje znamo o bjelovaru nego li o beogradu
<Mmike> molim?
<ivoks> koji smo mi idioti
<Mmike> ne moze u satoru drugacije da se prica!
<ivoks> ma citam portale
<Mmike> pitaj SilverSpacea, on je up-to-date on the subject :)
<ivoks> ubuntu u switchevima
<SilverSpace> Žirafa može živjeti bez vode duže nego deve.
<SilverSpace> ivoks: to i ja kazem jebo ih srbija ali nase novine i portali pisu kaj se u begesu dogada vise nego u zg 
<SilverSpace> boli me kurac za koncert u beogradu ili pretstavu 
<SilverSpace> ili koj je koga ta ubio
<SilverSpace> kineski zid podignut 
<SilverSpace> http://pixelizam.com/
<SilverSpace> odlicni portal
<SilverSpace> chrome://flags/
<SilverSpace> za ovo nisam znao 
<SilverSpace> chrome://flash/
<SilverSpace> chrome://chrome-urls/
<SilverSpace> puno toga ima 
<Mmike> Flash: Software only, hardware acceleration unavailable
<Mmike> waat?
<ivoks> zna netko kako u google sheetu zbrojiti celije u rangeu koje imaju odredjenu pozadinsku boju?
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da moras macro ili neki drek napisati za to
<ivoks> mater im
<ivoks> mozda sam nasao
<ivoks> jesam :)
<Mmike> znal' netko neki webuiliki mailinglist manager/
<Mmike> u smislu da imam subscribere i da ih onda mogu spamat kad mi dodje
<ivoks> chipmunk
<Mmike> phplist je prebugovit
<ivoks> guglaj chimp mailing list
<ivoks> ja sam to outsourcao
<ivoks> ima plugin za wordpress
<Mmike> da, nesmijem
<Mmike> mora bit kod ovih
<Mmike> nece extra nesto
<Mmike> sad hoce da im programiram to
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<obruT> jel koristi tko clamav ? koliko to cudo kaska za komercijalnim rjesenjima u trazenju raznoraznog malwarea i trojanaca po fajlovima ?
<jelly> ovisi koliko dodatnih baza naguras u njega http://sanesecurity.com/usage/signatures/
<jelly> ne znam za razni malware, al za viruse je tu negdje ko i svi ostali
<vileni> Mmike: sto sa project cars? :)
<Mmike> pa super-duper igra native za linux :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> jebemti openstack :)
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> openstack je kul
<Mmike> jebemti neutron! :)
<vileni> Mmike: a native je? to nisam znao
<Mmike> pa za steamos
<vileni> ja sam zadnje dobio asseto corsa, i dobra igra, ali nemam volje bas bez volana
<Mmike> kupit cu ovo i volan i sic i sve
<vileni> hehe
<SilverSpace> lol super-duper je omiljena postapalica od Franka 
<jelly> sa lol ili bez?
<Mmike> super-duper :)
<obruT> Mmike: ja cem vjerojatno uskoro dici openstack na jednoj testnoj platformi.. bas me zanima
<Mmike> obruT, koji dio? :)
<Mmike> (koji dio te zanima)
<Mmike> obruT, redhat/ubuntu?
<obruT> redhat
<Mmike> lame
<jelly> lovely dovely
<obruT> redhat nam je standard u kompaniji... a s ovo nesto ubuntua na terrastreamu s openstackom se nisu bas nesto proslavili :)
<obruT> hmm, mozda nije terrastream
<obruT> nisam sad siguran u kojem projektu
<Mmike> sto znaci terrastream?
<obruT> ne znam jel to sto znaci, ali to je buducnost :)
<Mmike> :D
<obruT> brza mreza, bazirana na optici, sto manje elemenata, sve ipv6 :)
<jelly> bojim se pitati sto je bilo prije ako nije bila optika
<Mmike> idem lec
<Mmike> jelly, mogo bi neke mandarine opet isfurat
<Mmike> reda radi :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: jes li sto narucivao odavde banggood.com
<SilverSpace> jelly: bez lol
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ne, previse oglasa imaju posvuda za moj ukus
<SilverSpace> vidim da su nesto jeftijiji od dc
<SilverSpace> dx
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu 15.04 dali dolazi sa systemd?
<SilverSpace> ovaj vip je stvarnu u kujcu nemaju ni jedan posten telefon i prvi puta razmisljam dakupim u ducanu telefon ili da odem od njih
<frainfreeze> Tele2 FTW
<frainfreeze> Obozavam svoj t2. Platim svaka 3 mjeseca 50 kn i hebe mi se za sve.
<frainfreeze> lipa po sekundi a koliko pricam imat cu za do kraja zivota.
<jelly> tele2 throttla upload bw
<jelly> osim toga su ok za ono sto ja koristim (tele2carnet data-only)
<frainfreeze> noc'
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-02
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> moregen
<calmpitbull> morgen
<BotaniCar> more_gen !
<BotaniCar> Fakat, jelly, mandarine ? Da pijemo kavu pivo i sok i mudrujemo o zivotu i hrani :) 
<BotaniCar> "/var/log/apache2/error_log is the closest thing to Big Data I've seen recently"
<calmpitbull> kakve mandarine?
<BotaniCar> "Fine" im je bio zajednicki nazivnik
<calmpitbull> samo da nisu klementine
<BotaniCar> klementine <> mandarine (AFAIK )
<calmpitbull> da
<calmpitbull> ok ljudi jedno pitanje: na faksu cu sljedece godine morati odabrati smjer
<calmpitbull> i naravno da cu odabrati mreze
<BotaniCar> Ljevica ! 
<calmpitbull> hahaha
<calmpitbull> ali onda moram odabrati jos jedan kolegij
<calmpitbull> nekako me vuce na objektno programiranje u c++
<calmpitbull> a ima i baze podataka znaci sql
<calmpitbull> pa me zanima sto je po vasem mislenju bolje ?
<BotaniCar> Misljenje ces dobiti kad i ako pobrojis raspolozive kolegije, ne ono sto ti smatras kao cherrypicked-two :)
<calmpitbull> moze
<calmpitbull> ako zelis mogu napisati
<calmpitbull> sve
<BotaniCar> napravi anketu !!
<calmpitbull> Strukture podataka i algoritmi
<calmpitbull> hahah
<calmpitbull> pa to ti nije losa ideja
<BotaniCar> ti mislis da se zajebavam, ako ti je stalo do misljenja, slozi anketu i pukni na par kanala, zacas ces imati statisticki znacajne odgovore
<calmpitbull> idem odma
<BotaniCar> "The Sysadmin's Uncanny Valley: the  period where it is unclear which is higher: the server's load average or the IQ of  sysadmin who runs it"
<vileni> dobio spam, u kojem mi zeli prodati paket mail adresa za spamiranje
<BotaniCar> Posto, i koliko adresa paket sadrzi ? 
<vileni> kao 930k adresa iz hrvatske
<vileni> 50eur
<BotaniCar> Jebeno, si kupio ? 
<vileni> neznam sta bih s tim
<vileni> meni treba obrnuto nesto
<BotaniCar> Salji "ovo je mogao biti spam" mailove 
<BotaniCar> I haven't been backed up in so long that I'm convinced your disaster recovery plan is "get fired."  # ahahahahah
<vileni> paket koji mi garantira da ce oni dobivati milijune mailova dnevno
<BotaniCar> Haha, napravit' se mutav i odgovoriti "would you be interested in me broadedng the address scope you're selling, for a small compensation in bitcoin? I work in one of Croatia's largest mail-account-holding companies" :)
<BotaniCar> $profit
<calmpitbull> POMOC KOD ODABIRA KOLEGIJA----https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5J7FRPC
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: daj pogledaj
<BotaniCar> Cek, ja sam mislio da ces napisati svoj anketni softver ! Darn you :) 
<BotaniCar> I, nisi postavio limit na dva odabira :)
<calmpitbull> ne vec na 4
<BotaniCar> :) Spominjao si dva iznad. Nu, nebitno, ja sam svoje odklikao
<calmpitbull> i bolje tako da vidim sto ce vecina reci i za one koje mislim da bih trebao 
<calmpitbull> hvala ti
<BotaniCar> Imaj na umu da ja nisam zaokruzio najzanimljivije, vec one na kojima ces dobiti najvecu placu kroz najduzi vremenski period :) 
<calmpitbull> pa i to je dobro
<calmpitbull> hvala ti na ovome :) 
<calmpitbull> bas me zanima na kraju dana kako ce bit
<BotaniCar> Pukni i na neki forum ili sto vec pratis, tu ces dobiti 10 odgovora, a ako stavis i rezultate i anketu negdje na popularnije mjesto, mozda pomognes jos kome :)
<calmpitbull> moze
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: ma vec su me 2 tvoja odgovra sokirala :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj, zato jer te guram u menadzment i arhitekturu a ne u rack-monkey vode ? :) 
<BotaniCar> jebo to, uvijek mozes biti rack monkey, arhitekata (dobrih ) nikad dosta
<calmpitbull> al kako si znao da su to ta dva sokantna odgovora
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<BotaniCar> jutreko pave 
<calmpitbull> VjetarSaSunca: molim te ispuni https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5J7FRPC
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: citao sam sto pises i donio zakljucak, pokazalo se da je tocan :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Kak su strpali mrežne usluge i programiranje u jedan kolegij?? :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ja sam se slicna pitanja pitao za matematike/algebre :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> calmpitbull: pre malo informacija
<calmpitbull> sto jos trebas
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ja sam actually proveo neko vrijeme na PMFu pa mi je jasno s algebrama :D
<BotaniCar> too much knowledge, too little time :)
<VjetarSaSunca> isklikao, dva za temeljno znanje, dva za pare
<BotaniCar> Nemo'sh ne voljet Vjetra :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<calmpitbull> hvala
<VjetarSaSunca> np
<VjetarSaSunca> Od danas GO GO godišnj odmor :)
<calmpitbull> e bas me sada zanima kolko je to razlicito od BotaniCar-a
<VjetarSaSunca> kaj si ti kliknou BoT?
<BotaniCar> 4/4 4moneyz :)
<VjetarSaSunca> :D
<VjetarSaSunca> ma dobro to, ali koji odabir, jel se sjećaš?
<BotaniCar> ( and comfortable armchairs ) :)
<BotaniCar> Jok :D
<BotaniCar> al' sam siguran da bi se vidjali na bar dva kolegija :D
<VjetarSaSunca> http://prntscr.com/6ohiy7
<VjetarSaSunca> to ja bio moj odabir
<calmpitbull> ma skoro je isto odabrao kao ti
<BotaniCar> Nda, vidjali bi se na tr ( 1, 3, 4 ) kolegija :)
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: vjerojatno ce ti slicno odabrati bilo tko tko ima kredit i voli moci brzo naci novi posao kad zatreba:D
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZHjRe-hm_s&feature=youtu.be
<VjetarSaSunca> Btw, nije Yubuntu, već Widows ali ovo što diže na prntscr "cloud" je skroz cool free proggy
<datase> YouTube: World's Greatest Audio Systems Mike from 6moons - 0:11:40 - 383,276 views - 873 likes / 193 dislikes
<Mmike> trebalo bi pisati 'from morons' umjesto 'from 6moons'
<calmpitbull> Mmike: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5J7FRPC molim te ispunu samo 4 klika
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesi ti kad uparivao linuxe s ektivdajrektorijem?
<BotaniCar> looooooooooool
<VjetarSaSunca> ah, 
<BotaniCar> Mmike u par navrata, postaje sve lakse .. ima nekikurac ( nikad ne znam isprva kak se zove ) koji to sad radi klik-klik metodom 
 * VjetarSaSunca smells PITA
<Mmike> calmpitbull: eto, jesam
<calmpitbull> danke
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ssssssssssssssd?
<BotaniCar> A, ovo me kao win sistemca malo peche, samba postaje sve bolji DC, nek ti plate ljudi migraciju 
<BotaniCar> Likewise-open ! To je kliklikdrekalica, fakat u redu radi
<BotaniCar> http://www.emc.com/domains/likewise/index.htm
<BotaniCar> Pfft, tuntor rula https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LikewiseOpen
<ivoks> evo
<ivoks> kad ja postanem premijer
<ivoks> uvest cu diktaturu
<ivoks> i prvo sto cu napraviti je
<ivoks> a) pustiti sanadera iz zatvora
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nikad neces postati nista, imas previse iskustva u realnom sektoru
<VjetarSaSunca> lol
<ivoks> b) pustiti vidosevica iz zatvora
<ivoks> c) sagraditi vjesala na trgu
<BotaniCar> ako ne pustis i Bandica, nisi napravio nish :D
<ivoks> i onda pustiti lovce da ulove ovu dvojicu po gradu
<ivoks> i kada ih ulove
 * BotaniCar likes c 
<ivoks> dovesti ih na trg
<ivoks> pridruziti im josipovica, milanovica, ostojica (ovaj mi je ovih dana posebno mrzak)
<BotaniCar> Bajic, what about Bajic ?!!
<ivoks> dovesti cijelu drzavu na trg; tko ne stane, bit ce streljan
<ivoks> i objesiti ih sve
<ivoks> i svima da vide
<ivoks> tko to ne vidi, ne moze biti gradjanin rh
<calmpitbull> ivoks: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5J7FRPC daj odklikaj samo 4 klika
<VjetarSaSunca> http://live.radio101.hr:7038 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: gle
<ivoks> cijeli svoj mandat cu posvetiti vjesanju kretena
<ivoks> jedan dan nije dosta za to
<ivoks> a kamoli 80 znakova na ircu za popisati sve
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: popio bi metak prije nego bi došao na vlast ;)
<ivoks> ne bi
<ivoks> ne pijem metke
<ivoks> uostalom
<ivoks> na vlast bi dosao oruzjem
<VjetarSaSunca> Nemaš ti ni muda ni želudac za to, ti si predugo u realnom sektoru :)
<ivoks> calmpitbull: ?
<calmpitbull> jesi odklikal
<ivoks> eto, jesam
<calmpitbull> danke
<ivoks> kaj je ono bilo? programiranje baza podataka?
<ivoks> kakav nonsens
<BotaniCar> Nonsens,da, let's put it all in Mongo and declare data structuring as solved
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: muti ti se pred očima od bijesa
<Mmike> BotaniCar: sssd?
<VjetarSaSunca> projektiranje, a ne programiranje
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ali ima dobar point s "doci cu na vlast s oruzjem", ja i jos 4 milje hrvata postujemo takvu metodu 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: eno ti ih u Savskoj 66 još
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovo: https://fedorahosted.org/sssd/? Ni probao 
<VjetarSaSunca> Svaki ima barem jedan tenk u garaži u kleti
<Mmike> e jebo tebe :)
<BotaniCar> Hvala na lijepim zeljama, zelim ti isto ( pazi da ne napravis blizance kao weshmashian ) ! :)
<Mmike> blizance?!
<Mmike> weshmashian?
<Mmike> do tell!
<Mmike> weshmashian: para, pa srce mu param! :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj automatiziras post deploy dzojnanje na domenu za openstack makine ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne
<BotaniCar> Mmike: FB mi je tako rekao, jos cekam potvrdu ! 
<ivoks> Ostojicu kretencino mutava
<ivoks> Nova registarska tablica ima posebnu zaštitu od zloporaba
<ivoks> ...jos jednu tablicu...
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahaha
<Mmike> BotaniCar: customer ima problem da mu sssd pokupi iz ADa unixhomedirdreck, i onda nakon 2-3 minute reverta nazad na neki glupi default
<VjetarSaSunca> Kažem ja, ivoks nemaš ti želudac za to :)
<BotaniCar> o0o0o Mmike, do tell kad solvas
<Mmike> ivoks: ti bi u siriju trebao ic, tamo bi te stovali :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: oooo,... :P :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ako ima oruzja i volje , ne treba mu zeludac, takav se chir lako operira 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: misliš "vrijed" :)
<BotaniCar> *giggle*
<ivoks> vidis ti te imbecile
<ivoks> http://image.dnevnik.hr/media/images/117x78/Apr2015/61060521.jpg
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' imaju win7pro u sebi AD posluzavnik, ili bas moram imati WinblowsServer?
<ivoks> kaj cijela tablica onda nije bar kod?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sad si me sjetio predavaca s RHSA nedavno, upisao sam na tecaj za RHEL7, da vidim kaj ima novo ; pol tecaja se ispricavao kaj ovo-ili-ono ne radi,pa ne mozemo provesti vjezbu :)
<ivoks> http://s939.photobucket.com/user/DB_537/media/IMG_0200.jpg.html
<VjetarSaSunca> Update 3033889 causes Windows Explorer to stop responding on systems that use the Japanese or Korean IME :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemaju LDAP/AD server u sebi, kaj ti je, pa di bi MS naplatio licence za windows server da imaju :D
<Mmike> pa kajjaznam
<ivoks> http://images.fastcompany.com/upload/california_final1.jpg
<Mmike> kaj nisu winXP imali to, samo je bilo disejblano, pa si moro hakirat po redzistriju da to proradi?
<ivoks> nova kalifornijeske tablice ^
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam se nikad takvim drkanjem bavio, lakse mi klijentu bilo prodati server 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: XP ? lol
<Mmike> http://www.psychologyofgames.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/sadpanda.jpg
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: Mmike ti je spominjanjem XPa objasnio i na cemu gradi svoje velebno misljenje o windowsima :D
<Mmike> poredba, poredba
<Mmike> ucilo se to u skoli
<VjetarSaSunca> Bojim se uopće ulaziti u diskusiju BotaniCar :)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: kak ces s neukim u diskusiju, mozes ga eventualno malo obrazovati :D
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: treba imat znanja da bi se moglo diskutirat :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: drago mi je da si danas samokritičan :)
<BotaniCar> To k'o da ja mmiketu velim da se idemo raspravljati o programiranju, poslal bi me po shibice :)
<ivoks> https://imasheep.hurrdurr.org/
<Mmike> tesko
 * Mmike nezna programirat
 * Mmike samo copy/pastea
<BotaniCar> Kaj to nije to ? 
 * Mmike sam ceka kad ce calmpitbull to spoznati :D
<Mmike> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?displaylang=en&id=14683
<Mmike> in your face, morons
<ivoks> Mmike: ili instaliras samba4
<BotaniCar> Err, directory services nije AD server :)
<Mmike> ili instaliras sambdla4
<Mmike> BotaniCar: naravno da nije, kosta puno manje :D
<Mmike> nema backup u Azure cloud, i takva neka mega-bitna sranja 
<BotaniCar> " without the dependencies that are required for Active Directory Domain Services (AD DS). " sto ga cini neupotrebljivim ako ides tim debugirati/replicirati "pravi AD" problem 
<ivoks> mirka je zlo
<ivoks> donijela je cijelu kutiju domacica
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> skoro ces izgledat k'o ja
<Mmike> velika pufnica
<Mmike> dobio sam sskoro 4 kile u americi
<ivoks> necu, jer idem na bazen svaki dan
<ivoks> da, to tak ide
<ivoks> kila na dan preko bare
<Mmike> u-fakin-zas
<ivoks> zato ja tam vise ne ide
<ivoks> m
<Mmike> ma, stvar je samokontrole :)
<ivoks> zadnji put sam se vratio sa 120kg
<Mmike> ja sam se bas raskalasio :D
<ivoks> ma nije
<ivoks> oni trpaju secer svuda
<ivoks> jebo ih, i u vodu
<Mmike> u vodu trpaju leda
<Mmike> tonu!
<Mmike> to mi nikad nije bilo jasno
<ivoks> svasta trpaju
<ivoks> i flour
<Mmike> Minnesota, -40 vani, dodje casa vode s hrpom leda 
<Mmike> pa cemu, jebovas :)
<ivoks> ja govorim o vodi na slavini
<Mmike> ivoks: vodio nas ed u ChinoBandido :)
<ivoks> to je sve obogaceno kemijom
<Mmike> KineskoMeksikanski mix :)
<Mmike> tipicno americko smece - preodlicno je :)
<Mmike> jeo sam neki chicken ponga-wakka-tonga s rizom (ljuto) koji je u tortilji i zapecenoj sa sirom preko :D
<ivoks> pa kineksikanke mogu biti jako zgodne
<Mmike> o, cek cke
<Mmike> da ti pokazem :)
<Mmike> hm, glupi gdrive
<Mmike> sam ces ti moc vidjet :)
<ivoks> kaj je najbolje, sad ce mi pokazat hranu
<ivoks> umjesto kineksikanke
<VjetarSaSunca> kaj da ti velim Mmike, probaj AD LDS i plači poslije ovdje :)
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ti mi nemoj nish rec, molim te, ne zelim ospice :)
<Mmike> aha, kineksikanka
<VjetarSaSunca> buuuu
<VjetarSaSunca> OSPICE
 * Mmike procitao kineskinja :)
<VjetarSaSunca> evo dobio si :p
<Mmike> 3 sam osobe valjda imo na ignoru ikad na ircu :)
<Mmike> Pokojnog Strpica, onog lika tu koji nije rut (stephens, ili tko vec), i PAVa
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: aj bok :)
<VjetarSaSunca> LOL
<calmpitbull> Mmike: kazes programiranje = copyranje
<Mmike> calmpitbull: da, al' moras sa stilom to radit :D
<calmpitbull> nije da se skroz slazem
<Mmike> calmpitbull: to je intended pun, naime, skuzit ces da jako puno ljudi to tak radi, i onda te najednom obuzme zelja da im rezes prste
<calmpitbull> jos je dobro ako znaju kaj su skopirali i kako to sto su skopirali radi
<calmpitbull> po ovome sto ste stavili ne gine ni strukture podataka i algoritmi
<VjetarSaSunca> Viš ti to, godinama nisam znao da me Mmike imao na ignoru :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull: da, ne gine
<Mmike> to je, onak, a must
<calmpitbull> sto se mora nije tesko
<ivoks> a da
<Mmike> ne moras naucit, al' procitaj, cesto ces se susretat s time
<ivoks> vise se ni ne zalim
<Mmike> da znas prepoznat
<ivoks> porezna mi opet (ista baba, 3. godinu zaredom)
<Mmike> i da kad naletis na problem da znas da imas 3-4 nacina kak to rijesiti
<ivoks> broji dolare i kune koje dobijem konverzijom iz dolara, kao dva neovisna prihoda
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj?!
<ivoks> ma svake godine ista prica
<ivoks> ja cu tu babu toljagom opalit
<Mmike> ivoks: cek cek - plate ti 1000 dolara, ti prebacis to u kune i imas 7000 kuna, a ona ti zbroji da imas 14k kuna prihoda?
<calmpitbull> Mmike: ima smisla...a to je ionak programiranje 
<ivoks> da
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: što da ti kažem... recept za to što imaš na umu je napisan
<Mmike> kreten
<Mmike> calmpitbull: http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-4th-Edition-Robert-Sedgewick/dp/032157351X
<Mmike> ivoks: koja je to baba? Mislim, prijavi ju!
<Mmike> mislim, ak nesh ti, ja cu ju prijavit!
<ivoks> tak ispada da sam milijuner vec
<ivoks> sam ne znam kak
<VjetarSaSunca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAE257zSiHA
<datase> YouTube: Beogradski Sindikat - Oni su HD - 0:03:54 - 117,115 views - 523 likes / 17 dislikes
<Mmike> pa to k'o da ti murijak napise kaznu za prolazak kroz zelenoi!
<ivoks> jer jos uvijek vozim 10 godina star auto
<Mmike> ili zato kaj nisi dao zmigavac za ic ravno!
<ivoks> i podstanar sam u 45 kvadrata
<VjetarSaSunca> oh Mmike flood
<Mmike> ooo, ja sam bogatiji! :) imam SVOJ stan od 60 kvadrata, i imam 7 godina star auto :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike: upisao na nekakav tecaj preko stanford university, ako se ne varam, algoritmi 1 a sve se radi u pythonu
<VjetarSaSunca> čini se da će biti obostrana ljubav/ignore ako nastavi :O
<Mmike> i imam zenu i dijete, to isto kosta :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull: good stuff! jako dobra brija!
<Mmike> calmpitbull: neznam kakav je stanford, al' imas codeacademy i udacity
<Mmike> pogledaj svakako
<Mmike> a imas i courseru
<Mmike> meni coursera prejebena
<Mmike> da imam vremena upisao bih tamo kemiju, biologiju i sociologiju
<calmpitbull> dobro
<VjetarSaSunca> da nema vremena, ne bi bio na ircu :)
<calmpitbull> hahahaha
<VjetarSaSunca> tak da ti je to sve relativno calmpitbull , pazi koga slušaš :)
<jelly> vileni: jel mozes tu reklamu za popis adresa forwardat, kao attachment, na antispam -at- jelly.systems
<SilverSpace> jutr
<VjetarSaSunca> O srebrni
<calmpitbull> VjetarSaSunca: ma Mmike je dobar jedino ne smijes reci da je centos dobar server
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5J7FRPC samo 4 klika
<VjetarSaSunca> calmpitbull: opsano si blizu njegovoj ignor listi :)
<calmpitbull> hahaha
<Mmike> calmpitbull: smijes :) kaj nebi smio :)
<Mmike> mosh svakakve neistine iznosit :)
<calmpitbull> VjetarSaSunca: sjecam se dana kada sam rekao da cu si doma stavit owncloud na centos......
<VjetarSaSunca> ahahahahahaha
<vileni> jelly: poslano
<jelly> hvala!
<VjetarSaSunca> calmpitbull: ma dobar je Mmike, ali je eto Mmike . To je sve što treba reći :)
<calmpitbull> vileni: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5J7FRPC kada ces imat vremena samo 4 klika
<SilverSpace> kaj sad calmpitbull stim linkom 
<calmpitbull> jelly: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/5J7FRPC isto tako kada ces imat vremena samo 4 klika
<jelly> mrš!
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace:pomoc kod odabira kolegija
<jelly> reci o čem se radi prvo 
<vileni> calmpitbull: cevap po kliku + lepinja
<calmpitbull> zanima me vase misljenje
<BotaniCar> dze mail admina pitas za anketu, prije bi ti mandarine na ledjima donio doma :)
<Mmike> jel' vam tuli ?
<Mmike> u usima :D
<calmpitbull> jelly: evo pomoc kod odabira kolegija 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: hm pomayem samo uy cevape >(
<vileni> i nasao si pravog za pitanja o kolegijima, ja 9 godina na faksu i jos nisam siguran sto je to
<SilverSpace> opet us tipkovnica
<vileni> (ne studiram)
<calmpitbull> onda nista
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/rekordno-njemacka-izdala-obveznicu-s-negativnom-kamatom-od-010-posto/811026.aspx
<Mmike> kak to moze bit?
<Mmike> tj, kakvog smisla ima takva obveznica? Uzmes i obvezes se da ces dat paru nazad?
 * Mmike je trebao bit ekonomist
<SilverSpace> nije ekonomija vise sto je prije bila 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sigurno njemacka uz to daje i poticaje :)
<Mmike> ma ne kuzim koncept
<Mmike> to k'o da dignem kredit u banci s kamatom od -10%
<Mmike> kakvog to smisla ima?
<SilverSpace> za svaki kurac svi daju poticaje danas 
<VjetarSaSunca> da je Mmike ekonomist vjerojatno bi na #economy-hr drvio o Ubuntuu :)
<SilverSpace> odoh van da vas vise ne cita nedaj boze da vas moram gledati 
<VjetarSaSunca> lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace: biciklas?
<Mmike> ides malo do savske skoknit? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> na grah i ćevape :)
<vileni> Mmike: si kupio taj bicikl vise? :)
<Mmike> vileni: ne, brijem da cu uzet novi iz ciklocentra s popustom
<vileni> za ~205kn ne vjerujem da postoji bolji ruter http://routerboard.com/RB941-2nD
<Mmike> za to kak se ja naporno vozim bit ce vise neg dovoljan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo poceo 
<vileni> Mmike: ti ces ionako samo ravnicom do cevapa jel :) (i ja s tobom)
<SilverSpace> treba trenirati za bjezaniju uskoro 
<Mmike> vileni: da, to je ideja :D
<Mmike> treba nac balans 
<vileni> Mmike: ja svog taman uredio skroz, kostao me vise servis nego za hondu :)
<vileni> sad cekam da isprobam
<BotaniCar> ovaj ruterbord ima i jeftilen model s c standardom ? 
<vileni> c standard?
<vileni> ac?
<Mmike> vileni: koji/kaki?
<vileni> sad su najavili jeftiniji ac, i skuplji ac, kucne verzije
<vileni> inace imaju samo ove vanjske cpe/backbone
<vileni> Mmike: bicikl? ktm 29er neki
<BotaniCar> *ac, da
<Mmike> nemoj ti meni neki, jel' deore xt ili altus? :D
<vileni> Mmike: deore slx straznji
<vileni> nabe deore
<vileni> prednji valjda deore
<vileni> mislim da je vecina deore :)
<vileni> kaze mi frend da je to neki slaganac, kao da su imali viska jacih dijelova pa potrpali na bicikl na akciji
<calmpitbull> hvala vam na rezultatima
<calmpitbull> bome sokiran da je projektiranje informacijskih sustava i inforamtizacija poslovanja uopce dobila koji postotak
<vileni> Mmike: evo ga http://goo.gl/6AagRX
<jelly> vileni: http://protis.hr/products/details/router-tplink-tlwr841nd-4port-switch-10100-300-mbps-2-odvojive-antene/42558 isti SoC u zadnjoj verziji, kunu jeftinije
<vileni> jelly: i to je ok, ali routeros mi je mocniji dosta :)
<jelly> od openwrta?
<vileni> o da
<Mmike> vileni: o, pa lijepo
<Mmike> vileni: koja velicina rame?
<VjetarSaSunca> staro i dobro. 2013. ivoks evo ti poduzetnički impuls :) https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/269204_10151376856522229_891845965_n.jpg?oh=e74ee48d10e6e3ad9fcd4177a3d4c2ba&oe=55702EB1&__gda__=1436832098_494ff5c484969d2c1ab017f5d027340f
<vileni> Mmike: mislim da je 21 ali nisam siguran
<Mmike> vileni: kol'ko si ga platio?
<vileni> Mmike: uzeo ga od frenda u pola cijene, on je dao nekih 5500, bio na popustu sa 7k
<Mmike> fini ubod
<Mmike> imas jos koji taki? :)
<jelly> VjetarSaSunca: *crk*
<vileni> Mmike: da imam curi bi uzeo, sad njoj treba neki :)
<vileni> tj, imamo jos 2 bicikla ali su dosta losiji
<obruT> Mmike: jel vrtis neutron negdje ? na kakvom hardveru ? (cpu/mem) ?
<vileni> ali prezivjet ce sezonu pa najesen da uzmemo
<Mmike> obruT: bas drkam s tim govnetom u virtualki
<Mmike> instalirao sam openstack u openstack :0
<obruT> imam neke dvije kante, doslovno kante pa razmisljam na koju stavit neutron, a na koji dashbort i te helper servise
<Mmike> obruT: nemam ti pojma rec specke kakve ti trbeaju za kak velku mrezu, al' nas cloud za testiranje (u kojem deployeamo testna sranja) 
<Mmike> #define kanta
<obruT> Mmike: pokoji core do dva i 4 GB memorije
<Mmike> ma dost
<Mmike> za test pogotovo
<Mmike> jedino ti ja fakat toplo preporucam da uzmes maas i da uzmes juju i da s tim deployas openstack
<jelly> vileni: hm, to nije kao attachment, izgubili su se originalni headeri
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/events/574709729332226/ # za sve ljubitelje slastica
<Mmike> 250 na kineskom znaci 'glupan'
<Mmike> ili tak nesh :
<Mmike> 0
<jelly> OTL
<Mmike> https://translate.google.ca/#auto/zh-TW/%E4%BA%8C%E7%99%BE%E4%BA%94
<jelly> Mmike je iz Kanade zemlje!
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<hbogner> o/
<jelly> jel windowsi jos uvijek ne mogu imati dvotocku u imenu datoteke, ili to sad radi?
<jelly> ono ak vendoru posaljem debug.log.2015-04-02T11:22+0200 oce me mrzit
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly:  zipaj :)
<jelly> kakve to koristi ima
<jelly> opet ce unutra biti isto ime
<VjetarSaSunca> Å¡alim se samo
<Mmike> posalji mu zip
<Mmike> i to ga jos na macosu napravi
<Mmike> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: uglavnom odgovor je "ne može : u imenu na win"
<jelly> eh
<BotaniCar> nemre dvotocka, kose crte , zvjezdina, navodnici i strelice
<BotaniCar> **zvjezdica
<SilverSpace> zima vani 
<jelly> jeste, piri
<hbogner> ja se doselio nazad :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: zvjezdina je isto bas dobro ime
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj si diplomirao?
<jelly> rimuje se sa samarcina
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nisam, pisem diplomski
<jelly> HRbogner
<hbogner> i moram jos 1/4 ispita polozit. al za to nemoram bit tamo
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: ti si studirao još u doba dok je Tinuviel bila na IRCu :)
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, ha haha
<obruT> tinuviel :P
<hbogner> VjetarSaSunca, s faksa u penziju, ja promoviram taj prpgram
<VjetarSaSunca> hbogner: ideja je odlična!
<hbogner> sad jos da drzava prihvati moju inicijativu :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ludo-jutro-na-naplatnim-kucicama-pijani-varazdinac-vozio-u-krivom-smjetru-i-napao-hac-ovca---nesposoban-si--/1324599/
<SilverSpace> jebote zajebali su se zagorci ne mogu bit pijani sa 1.4
<jelly> Tražim sample tekst sa svim našim slovima, ili bar sa svim kvačicama.
<jelly> Npr: Ćušpajz i đuveč sa žemljom.
<jelly> ĆUŠPAJZ I ĐUVEČ SA ŽEMLJOM.
<BotaniCar> tinuviel .. boNze dragi .. 
<BotaniCar> Nego, ste znali da dnevno.hr ima IPv6 zapise :) https://www.vyncke.org/ipv6status/detailed.php?country=hr
<obruT> host -t AAAA dnevno.hr vrati ponesto toga
<BotaniCar> neka neka, steta sto je sadrzajno tak kenjav portal 
<BotaniCar> http://www.leafly.com/news/headlines/new-feature-3d-cannabis-printer # rekao sam ja da ce do toga doci, iduci korak - moras imati licencu za 3d printer 
<BotaniCar> ( brijem da je ovo aprililili , ofc ) 
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol 
<obruT> BotaniCar: hdz.hr ima ipv6, sdp.hr nema... dakle, jasno je za koga cemo glasat :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> jel sdp na ubuntu 
<obruT> nemam pojma, al ako je, i to je minus :)
<SilverSpace> oni su koristili za izbore ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> preko frendice su dosli do mene 
<obruT> jesi ih odjebo jer si hdz-ovac ? :)
<SilverSpace> neki lik me dva puta nazvao da me nesto pita 
<SilverSpace> a u biti je htio doci do nekih laptopa mukte 
<obruT> politicar, oce odma pokrast sirotinji
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma ne jebem takve likove to su muktarosi samo takvi 
<SilverSpace> jeli bi i pili samo da ne plate 
<obruT> i pobrali pare na potjeri bez da ucestvuju s parama... e pa neće moći ove noći
<obruT> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> joj franko gledao to i kaze koja budala :)
<SilverSpace> doduse ni tarik se nije poneo profesionalno koliko god ovaj mali bio odvratan 
<obruT> Tarik je bio car :) mozda nije profesionalno, ali je iskreno i mislim da ga apsolutno svi podrzavaju
<Mmike> BRLGLJEZBATOROZ
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> opet macka tipka 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://www.jutarnji.hr/studentice-u-strahu-od-pohotnika-koji-napada-u-dvoristu-doma-na-savi/1324530/
<Mmike> idemo u akciju? :)
<obruT> vec vidim clanak "studentice u strahu od tri pohotnika koji napadaju u dvoristu doma na savi"
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> tri photnika?
<Mmike> kak sad ? :)
<obruT> pa ovaj s clanka i jos dvojica
<obruT> "Muškarac srednje dobi, mršav, visok oko 1,70 metara, u sivoj šuškavoj jakni i s raskopčanim trapericama"
<obruT> "Muskarac srednje dobi, nije mršav, visoko više od 1.70 metara, u openstack majici i raskopcanim trapericama"
<obruT> "Muskarac srednje dobi, mršav, visok 1.80 metara, u 'windows admin' majici i raskopcanim trapericama"
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> 'nije mrsav'
<Mmike> hvala, obruT :)
<Mmike> ides!
<Mmike> 2 puta roknulo nest
<Mmike> fest
<Mmike> cuo tko?
<obruT> ja, samo jedan doom
<SilverSpace> mig zvucni zid 
<obruT> ovo mi nije bas tak zvucalo
<nixhr> bleble
<nixhr> dobro jutro
<hbogner> culo se i na folci
<Mmike> to satorasi rade larmu
<Mmike> culo se i u klari
<Mmike> zena mi tam radi
<Mmike> mijesi kruv :)
<Mmike> nixhr: sad 5 tibetanaca za krvotok i dobar dan :
<nixhr> :D
<SilverSpace> obruT: hm mozda to seselj stize na tenku :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Na kustošiji se čulo sam jednom :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Zvrcneš besplatni telefon 112 i saznaš što je :)
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: ne mozes taj broj dobiti od navale penzica frka ih je kad nesto grune pa zovu 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: onda zoveš 021/112 :D
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.cdm.me/zabava/zanimljivosti/video-ima-40-djece-s-20-zena-i-tu-se-nece-zaustaviti
<BotaniCar> Znam da je potpuno krivo mjesto, ali mozda vileni zna: koji je najjeftiniji ispit dovoljan za dobijanje "MCP" titule ?
<BotaniCar> Zelim onu plavu majicu ! :)
<Mmike> malo mi je 16GB RAMa
<Mmike> MALO MI JE JEDAN DAN SA TOBOM
<Mmike> kad ce vise izbacit 16GB DDR3 modulkeke :)
<BotaniCar> s/DAN/ZIVOT/
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9_NonuGbQk # trash 
<datase> YouTube: Prva Liga - Jedan Život malo je (Sijo Remix) - 0:03:22 - 4,390 views - 24 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jebote ovaj Rimac ce najvjerojatnije prodati firmu za veliku lovu 
<vileni> BotaniCar: bilokoji? :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: pitam koji je najjeftiniji, sunac mu :D
<BotaniCar> Ne smije kostati vise od bolje majice u ducanu, ne zanima me jel' koristan 
<BotaniCar> Nazvao sam algebru, sumarum je "ako neces akademiju za 19kkn, nemoj me jeabt' s pitanjima" , pa sam spustio slusalicu 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/spektakularne-snimke-uragana-iz-svemira/1324622/
<SilverSpace> http://twistedsifter.com/2015/04/photos-of-super-typhoon-maysak-from-space/
<SilverSpace> jos bolje fotke 
<Mmike> vileni: onaj webfig za routeros, kol'ko j eto dobro?
<SilverSpace> kad gledam ove oluje mi smo fakat sretni kaj zivimu u hr 
<SilverSpace> http://twistedsifter.com/2013/01/photos-of-haboobs-dust-storms/
<Mmike> SilverSpace: mi zato imamo SDP
<Mmike> ili HDZ
<Mmike> koji vec su na redu kad
<VjetarSaSunca> Tko kaže da nema posla? http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/257468/Linux-System-Administrator-mf/
<BotaniCar> Ima ima, samo kakvog i posto :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: http://twistedsifter.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/shelf-cloud-over-timisoara-romania-ervin-boer.jpg
<BotaniCar> Nego, zakaj svi navode (m/f) , kaj nemamo neku zakonsku regulativu koja brani spolnu diskriminaciju kod zaposljavanja ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to je rumunska, temisvar :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol istinane znas sto je gore 
<VjetarSaSunca> "Sve je vratila" http://www.vecernji.hr/dorh-od-tvrtke-andree-zlatar-violic-trazi-povrat-12-milijuna-kuna-998358
<VjetarSaSunca> Ajme koja banana od države
<ivoks> o majke ti
<ivoks> znate ikoga u apisITu?
<ivoks> obznanjujem da krecem u pohod potpune eliminacije te tvrtke
<ivoks> da vise nikad nista ne taknu
<ivoks> a svi koji tamo rade da odu na burzu i *nikad* ne dobiju posao
<ivoks> manja su steta na burzi nego da rade
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12189_522580674550038_3769424078172259568_n.jpg?oh=d5afc9c596c1984e00bcfd2fec8f1746&oe=55B4D3AE # hello destroyer of worlds :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: znam par ljudi tamo i svi ce ti rado pomoci 
<ivoks> mogu mi pomoci tako da nauce matematiku
<ivoks> pogotovo operacije zbrajanja i mnozenja
<ivoks> idem do kraja
<ivoks> i u medije
<ivoks> govna ne znaju zbrajati
<ivoks> pun mi kurac vise, svake godine ista prica
<BotaniCar> :) Ima i tam ok ekipe ali nikad ne dodju na stih ( znam, isto se moze reci i za HDZ)
<hbogner> sta bi ivoks?
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj su ti poreznici prodali foru da je softver kriv? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: sve pise
<Mmike> ivoks: lazu te - ja vec hrpu godina primam paru iz vana i nikad me nisu tak sjebali k'o tebe
<ivoks> sad cu ti reci koji tecaj za dolar su uzeli 31.12.
<ivoks> jedno 1 dolar za 12 kuna
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> a cek, zakaj 31.12
<BotaniCar> lol 
<ivoks> i to
<ivoks> tebi lova sjedne 2.12.
<Mmike> meni obracunavaju datim kad sam primio paru
<ivoks> prebacis 3.12.
<ivoks> a oni uzmu tecaj 31.12
<Mmike> zakaj?!
<Mmike> ma daj ih prijavi
<ivoks> pitaj apis it
<Mmike> nemre bit to
<ivoks> no shit
<Mmike> ma nema apis.it veze s time
<Mmike> (daleko od toga da oni nisu kreteni)
<ivoks> ima ima
<ivoks> ovo sto dobijem od porezne
<ivoks> je izlist od softvera
<ivoks> porezna ne zna kako su ti brojevi dosli tamo
<Mmike> ja primim lovu 1.12, 1000 dolara. tecaj je 5 kuna. 
<ivoks> to im je softver izbavio
<Mmike> prebacim lovu 10.12, tecaj je 7 kuna.
<ivoks> covjece, 70.000kn su mi htjeli uzet
<Mmike> Imam na racunu 0 dolara, 7000 kuna.
<ivoks> jebat cu im sve po spisku
<Mmike> i moram si proknjizit jos 2000 kuna prihoda, na koje platim porez na dobit
<Mmike> ak je tecaj pao, proknjizim si gubitak
<Mmike> i umanjim si za to porez na dobit
<Mmike> i tak radim zadnjih 5 godina
<Mmike> 4
<Mmike> koliko vec
<Mmike> nikad nisam imao bedova, nit imam probleme koje ti spominjes
<Mmike> porezna ne radi izracune, ti si sam prijavljujes stvari
<Mmike> tj, knjigovodstvo tvoje
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> u 12. mjesecu, apis it je imao tecaj za dolar
<ivoks> 7,8
<vileni> Mmike: webfig je jako dobar, mislim da ima 99% stvari iz winboxa
<Mmike> ivoks: al... mislim, mozda je za obrte to drugacije, al' za d.o.o. porezna to ne obracunava. Ti im dostavis papir na kojem pise kad si kaj radio
<Mmike> jedino kaj moras uzet tecaj od HNBa a ne od svoje banke
<vileni> a winbox radi kroz wine
<ivoks> Mmike: da, doneses
<Mmike> a razliku si nesmijes uzet k'o trosak
<ivoks> Mmike: ali onda ti porezna kaze 'a ovo je sto nama apis it dojavi'
<Mmike> osim ak nije tebi u korist, onda moras to knjizit k'o prihod
<vileni> BotaniCar: 62eur ti je najjeftinije afaik, osim ako ulovis promo kao ono za hyper-v pa je free :)
<ivoks> i onda se smijes
<Mmike> ivoks: wtf? velim ti, da je to do apis-itja onda bi pol hrvatske imalo bedove s  time
<Mmike> ukljucujuc mene
<Mmike> osim ak za obrte nije drugacije
<ivoks> hoces cut jos nes?
<ivoks> razgovaramo sa zenom
<ivoks> i veli 'svega ima, jedan nam je prijavio dohodak od 1,1 milijun kuna, a mi nasli samo milijun kuna'
<ivoks> 'pa, upozorili ste ga, jel?'
<ivoks> 'ne, zasto? nas od viska glava ne boli'
<Mmike> yupi
<Mmike> to je known fact
<Mmike> u korist drzave
<Mmike> doduse, lik, nakon kaj je skuzio moze rec 'joooooooj, sjebo sam' i dobit ce paru nazad
<Mmike> mislim da ima 3 godine vremena
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> al' da ce ti ovi rec da imas viska para - bas i nece
<Mmike> iako moj referent (promijenio se, baba osla u mirovinu) me uredno nazove i kaze kaj ce bit i to 
<Mmike> jako ovisi na kakvu osobu tam naletis
<Mmike> al' ovo kaj ti pricas
<Mmike> pa to je
<Mmike> nenzam kaj bi reko
<Mmike> mislim, ak ces ic s minobacacima tamo, zovi, idem i ja s tobom
<Mmike> jesi donio papir od HNBa di pise koji je tecaj dolara bio na taj dan?
<Mmike> (iako mi opet nije jasno zakaj ih boli kurac to - osim ako nisi u poreznom nadzoru)
<Mmike> a ovo kaj si reko da ti dvaput zbroje, dolare + konvertirane kune
<Mmike> mislim, to mi je science fiction
<Mmike> ak nesh ti s tim u novine, aj daj meni dokumentaciju, budem ja
<Mmike> jer ono
<Mmike> ak je to tak fakat
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> neznam opce kaj da mislim
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> hnb veli
<ivoks> tecaj u 12. mjesecu je bio oko 6,2
<ivoks> a meni porezna/apis/bolimekuractko radio s tecajem 7,71
<ivoks> i to ne po mojoj racunici
<ivoks> to je prema papiru koji mi je porezna poslala
<ivoks> na kojem pise 'INFORMACIJSKI SUSTAV POREZNE UPRAVE'
<Mmike> kak se zove taj papir?
<ivoks> APIS IT Zagreb
<Mmike> kakav je to izvjestaj?
<Mmike> mislim, pa slao si izvode u knjigovodstvo
<Mmike> i ti izvodi su proknjizeni
<Mmike> i na izvodu pise po kojem si tecaju mijenjao
<ivoks> ovo nema veze sa knjigovodjom
<Mmike> mora imat veze
<Mmike> nemre porezna izmisljat stvari
<ivoks> drzava ima uvid u tvoj ziro racun
<ivoks> moze
<Mmike> ima u rizo
<Mmike> ziro
<ivoks> jer vide promet po ziro racunu
<Mmike> aaaaaaaa
<Mmike> da, ne vide promet po mom racunu od firme
<Mmike> vide po ziro racunu
<Mmike> obrt brija
<ivoks> i onda vide da mi je sjelo X dolara
<Mmike> jbg, neznam kaj da ti velim tu :/
<ivoks> i pise tocno, sjelo je X dolara
<Mmike> zatvori obrt, otvori d.o.o.
<ivoks> i onda kazu protuvrijednost u kunama je Y
<ivoks> i podijelis ta dva broja - tecaj 7,71
<Mmike> meni lik u poreznoj bas pokazivao kak nema uvid u moj racun
<Mmike> kak ima samo ak je blokada, onda vidi prihode i kaj je 'uzeto'
<ivoks> nema u tvoj
<Mmike> nema od mog d.o.o.a
<ivoks> al ima u svaki ziro i devizni racun
<ivoks> tj., apis it ima
<ivoks> i poreznici moraju vjerovati tim brojevima
<Mmike> pa ovo kaj mi je lik objasnio - nema
<ivoks> nema on osobno
<Mmike> svrha ziro racuna i je ta da drzava vidi kaj ima unutra
<ivoks> on ne vidi transakcije
<ivoks> on samo vidi konacnu sumu
<ivoks> ono sto mu apis javi
<Mmike> zato za ugovore o djelu i sranja moras imat ziro racun
<Mmike> nesmijes radit ak nemas ziro
<Mmike> najam stana, reciom, kaj si isplacujem - to moram na ziro racun
<Mmike> mislim, ovo kaj ti pricas je fakin sajns fiksn
<Mmike> jer, velim, ja nemam tih bedova
<Mmike> moguce je da je to zato kaj imas obrt
<Mmike> za d.o.o. sigurno nije tak - meni knjigovodja uredno salje papire poreznoj
<Mmike> i na osnovu toga porezna zna koliko imam prihoda
<Mmike> koliko PDVa za platit
<Mmike> kad sam platio kaj
<Mmike> i tak to
<Mmike> al' ne mogu vidjet da ja recimo nisam obracunao PDV
<Mmike> ili da sam ga krivo obracunao
<Mmike> to vide tek kad dodju u porezni nadzor pa mi procesljaju knjige
<ivoks> sad cu napraviti tablicu
<ivoks> pa cu ti pokazati jedan dan kad dodjes
<ivoks> vidjet ces mi placu, al neka, kaj sad
<ivoks> ovo je toliko tuzno i utuzivo da me vise nista nije briga
<Mmike> tipa, serem sad, npr: izdao sam 10 racuna po 100 kuna, u .hr, i tu bi trebalo bit 250 kuna PDVa. A ja sam prijavio samo 25kn PDVa. I na PDV obrascu se vidi da imam samo 25kuna PDVa, ostali racuni su isli za katolicko bogslovlje, i na njima nema PDVa. I ostalih 9 racuna sam stravio u rubriku 'nema PDVa'.
<Mmike> porezna nezna dal' sam ja fakat takve razune izdao ili ne. Mogu sam vjerojvat mom PDV obrascu. 
<Mmike> to je kaos
<Mmike> ak je to fakat tak
<Mmike> zatvori obrt, otvori d.o.o.
<Mmike> daleko manje sranja, cini se :)
<ivoks> pa zatvorit cu
<ivoks> iz drugih razloga
<ivoks> al ono, ovo ne ide bez mrtvih
<ivoks> nekome cu jebat nekoga
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: neće ti to samo od sebe u novine :)
<ivoks> nece
<ivoks> skupljam svu dokumentaciju
<VjetarSaSunca> Ali ako potegnemo neke prijateljske veze, moglo bi i na TV
<VjetarSaSunca> Ja sam u neodumici da li da otvaram d.o.o ili LTD
<Mmike> ivoks: vidi da nema neki idijotizam u zakonu di pise da se obrtima i privatnim osobama racuna stanje tecaja na 31.12 uvecano za 3/4 opsega kurca trenutnog ministra financija
<Mmike> ili tako neki drek
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj ti knjigovodja veli?
<ivoks> Mmike: knjigovodja je slao referenticu u poreznoj u kurac da kak su nesposobni
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: uvijek ih možeš probat tužiti
<VjetarSaSunca> samo... rvacko pravsuđe, eh
<Mmike> miislim, da, ak je to baba koja je tvrdoglava, mosh se jebat
<Mmike> mosh tuzit
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks:  evo Mmike iako me ima na ignoru isto savjetuje :)
<Mmike> mene je porezna sjebala za porez za stan, i tek kad sam tuzio (a nemosh tuzit dok ne prodje prva zalba, druga zalba...) sam dobio od njih 'je, da, sorry, sjebali smo, evo para nazad'
<ivoks> ovak
<ivoks> evo, crno na bijelo
<ivoks> u 9. mjesecu su mi racunali tecaj dolara
<ivoks> 8,02
<VjetarSaSunca> !
<ivoks> u 12. 7,72
<ivoks> u 11., 7,02
<ivoks> u 10., 6,83
<ivoks> u 08., 6,38
<ivoks> u 07., 6,55
<ivoks> u 06., 5,50
<ivoks> i dalje do 1. mjeseca je sve oko 5,5-5,6
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: da se nisi greškom prijavio kao beta-tester za APISove programe? :)
<BotaniCar> jebate, ni on ne pije Ozujsko https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11081016_10205417846779266_5006732016895982880_n.jpg?oh=473ed1f04b52fb423dabf47c274721b5&oe=55AC325B&__gda__=1437600062_1b0dbd09b7936ac5e73f73d406cdce99 
<VjetarSaSunca> ivoks: uglavnom ako želiš u medije bez riganja para nekoj PR agenciji, javi se Maji Sever. Ona ima sluha i moći da to ugura na TV
<jelly> pc-jevi su mnogo mali ovih dana http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32GB-Version-MEEGOPAD-T01-Mini-PC-TV-stick-Quad-Core-Intel-Atom-Z3735F-Windows-8-1/32245958338.html?biz_type=sitePromo_wto_buyer360_clc&crm_mtn_tracelog_task_id=6993a8ac-794e-492f-a5ee-a92a8d5ef97a&crm_mtn_tracelog_log_id=4609987423&biz_type=sitePromo_wto_buyer360_clc&crm_mtn_tracelog_task_id=6993a8ac-794e-492f-a5ee-a92a8d5ef97a&crm_mtn_tracelog_log_id=4609987423
<jelly> ajajaj %$#@ link
<jelly> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32GB-Version-MEEGOPAD-T01-Mini-PC-TV-stick-Quad-Core-Intel-Atom-Z3735F-Windows-8-1/32245958338.html
<vileni> to je vise kompjutera nego sto vecini treba
<jelly> steta sto je 2GB taman premalo za komotno vrtit linux desktop
<hbogner> huh, morat cu uzet neku graficku kad se skupi love, i dodatne diskove
<hbogner> trebat ce
<hbogner> http://www.agisoft.com/downloads/system-requirements/ ovo cudi trazi puno
<hbogner> basic je Quad-core Intel Core i7 CPU, Socket LGA 1155, DDR3-1600 16 GB, Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 or GeForce GTX 780
<SilverSpace> sad vani otrgnem koprivu da bi malo Franka prestrasio i vjetar mi iz ruke otrgne koprivu i drito po nosu i licu me opece 
<jelly> instant karma
<SilverSpace> jebo vjetar 
<hbogner> vjetar je kriv :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> sad jeli vjetar sa sunca ili vjetar sa sljemena ...
<jelly> s dinare
<jelly> HEEEEJ ZAUSTAVI SEE
<vileni> jelly: nije ti jos petak :)
<vileni> jelly: sta si ono rekao za mail, nesto headeri?
<jelly> treba kao attachment povuci a ne forward, jer se ovako izgube originalni hederi
<jelly> jaoo
<jelly> warning: malformed domain name in resource data of MX record for yaoo.com:
<BotaniCar> jelly: URL ti je veci od PCa  :)
<Mmike> s3 mini je fakat govno
<Mmike> gori je od onog prvog desireta koji sam imao
<SilverSpace> to sigurno 
<Mmike> rba debili
<Mmike> zovem ih sad
<Mmike> i kazem da su debili
<Mmike> a zena kaze 'hvala na pozivu'
<Mmike> pa jebote, nisam zvao da ti kazem kak si super neg kak si losa
<Mmike> (iako nisu oni nego city express)
<ivoks> ja bio danas
<ivoks> 'jel mi mozete dati izvode sa deviznog racuna?'
<ivoks> 'to morate zatraziti kroz internet bankarstvo'
<ivoks> 'pa ali, tu sam, u banci, jel mi vi mozete dati?'
<ivoks> 'biti ce brze ako za to koristite internet bankarstvo'
<ivoks> 'ok... a recite... koja je procedura zatvaranja racuna kod vas?'
<Mmike> ne sam to, u poslovnici ti naplate, kroz e-bankarstvo je besple
<SilverSpace> Za vrijeme meča boksaču ispao mobitel iz džepa!?
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> jel' zna tko kaj je ono na kraju bilo kaj je rokalo?
<Mmike> mig opet?
<Mmike> pa otkud im pare da te avijone tak tjeraju jako :D
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/epTyR5
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/ovo-ce-vas-iznenaditi-matematicki-zadatak-pogadja-koliko-imate-godina/811091.aspx
<Mmike> \a mislim
<Mmike> uzmite broj, dodajte mu dva, oduzmite mu tri, dobit cete broj za jedan manji od onog koji ste uzeli
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moraju ove osposobit ka su dosli sa remonta pa sad moraju letjeti, a i piloti moraju imati satnicu leta
<SilverSpace> genesis najbolji nadojeb za kodi 
<Hrki> lol Mmike  :D
<Hrki> najaca mi je slika russela iza
<Hrki> u tim filmovima takve pizdarije znaju pisati
<Hrki> ali mogu ti reci, da sam na jednom pornicu vidio cak green gausov teorem dobro ispisan na ploci :D
<jelly> a ostrogradski je za to vrijeme prasio
<Hrki> neznam, to su bile one my sexy teacher serije :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Rasputin's penis is exhibited in an erotica museum after being lost for several decades http://is.gd/fFCFHM
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: nisu blizanci!
<hbogner> zna netko kako se krecu cjene protupozarnih aparata? vi koji imate poslovne prostore
<nixhr> hbogner: mislim da je ovaj od 3kg oko 500-600 kn
<Mmike> kak nemam srece s biciklima
<Mmike> sad mi pred nosom ode
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/mtb-bicikli/muski-bicikl-xl-velicina-21-brzina-vrlo-malo-koristen-oglas-14971025
<Mmike> idem doma bit tuzan
<hbogner> nixhr, mislio sam da su skuplji, ovaj 3kg je onaj manji?
<SilverSpace> Deset NBA klubova u lovu na Hezonju a lik u Barceloni mu ne da igrati 10min po utakmici 
<SilverSpace> fakat ima glupih trenera 
<SilverSpace> Hezonja ce biti sigurno medu tri NBA izabrana igraca 
<nicols> ojla!
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CBiBZcGWQAELW8-.jpg
<nicols> ima koga?
<SilverSpace> zatisje :)
<SilverSpace> vecera
<hbogner> nicols, nema :)
<nicols> super :)
<nicols> ja sretan
<hbogner> \o/
<hbogner> za kavu kad cu doci ovisi o Ivani
<nicols> nakon cjelodnevnog tipkanja iptables skripte, konačno malo predaha :)
<nicols> već mi je mozak malo zakuhao :D
<hbogner> ako idu za liku onda tek poslje uskrsa
<hbogner> ja se jos raspakiravam
<hbogner> trebao mi je cjeli dan da dodjem do kompa :D
<nicols> ček, kaj nisi ti bio u klc sad neki dan?
<hbogner> jesam jucer
<nicols> i sad si u novom sadu opet?
<hbogner> nee, sad sam u zg
<nicols> aaaaaaaaaa
<nicols> više niš ne kužim
<hbogner> preselio sam se nazad u zg
<nicols> osim da nemaš vremena ni za kavu :P
<hbogner> nisam vise tamo 
<nicols> kaj je gotov faks?
<hbogner> ma kakvi, vec tjedan i nesto nist nisam na kompu napravio, amoram neke karte producirati za tisak
<hbogner> idem sad samo po potrebi, jos 1/4 ispita i diplomski
<hbogner> bum ti prical sljedeci tjedan
<ivoks> kako sam ljut danas
<nicols> 1/4  - to je jedna četvrtina ispita? :D
<hbogner> da, cetvrtina
<nicols> ivoks: znači ti se nisi bavio iptablesima danas? :D
<SilverSpace> kakav je to ispit ka se djeli na cetri djela ??
<nicols> hbogner: kaj se ne polažu ispiti u komadu više? :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, 2 teorijska djela i 2 djela sa zadatcima
<ivoks> danas sam se bavio poreznom
<nicols> bljak porezi
<ivoks> i njihovom degenericnom informatickom sluzbom
<nicols> ja sam 99.8% siguran da je moja nova iptables skripta dobra, ali ipak ju se ne usudim pokrenut :D
<jelly> do eet
<nicols> sutra
<ivoks> kak sam nabrijan
<nicols> kad bude nekog tamo :)
<nicols> ipak je to knjižnica, da ne ujebem nešto, rade do 8
<nicols> a neda mi se sad ić tamo ak sam kaj sjebo
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nisi valjda :)
<ivoks> ja mislim da bi ubio sad
<ivoks> da mi na vrata dodje netko i kaze 'ja sam iz apisita'
<ivoks> ubio bi ga
<nicols> hehehe
<nicols> moram gibat
<nicols> pozdrav!
<SilverSpace> uplatio godišnje dopunsko zdrastveno osiguranje i sad mi za zadnji mjesec fali 69.34 kuna 
<SilverSpace> treba biti 70kn
<jelly> A.K.(40) usao naoruzan sa AK47 u prostorije vrhunske domace IT tvrtke Apis IT d.o.o. i tesko ozlijedio 53 mladih, perspektivnih strucnjaka
<SilverSpace> 66 lipa fali 
<jelly> DRAMA U ZAGREBU
<jelly> zapravo... cek... TERORISTICKI NAPAD NA HRVATSKU BUDUCNOST
<ivoks> daleko sam jos od 40
<hbogner> he he he
<jelly> "Uvijek je bio miran i povucen" -- rodbina u soku
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njKkJnEttTw zastoj
<datase> YouTube: DUBIOZA KOLEKTIV - KOKUZ - 0:03:22 - 49,788 views - 136 likes / 5 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/hzzodo.png
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak 
<SilverSpace> ako sam im uplatio tocno 840 kuna 
<SilverSpace> sad sam im uplatio 840,66
<SilverSpace> pa cemo vidjeti 
<markosejic> mozda dok im sjedne
<SilverSpace> neki dan nekoj baki 4 lipe 
<SilverSpace> falilo a uplacuje preko naloga mjesecno 
<SilverSpace> pa joj poslali opomenu 
<SilverSpace> 70 kn je mjesecno 
<ivoks> ti srca, ne mozes vjerovat
<ivoks> razlika u dolarima 0
<ivoks> razlika u kunama ..........
<ivoks> evo
<ivoks> sad se raspao i rba.hr
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<hbogner> raspao?
<ivoks> ne otvara mi se
<ivoks> ssl error
<ivoks> super
<Mmike> ivoks: to vec danima imaju :D
<Mmike> bankarstvo im radi
<Mmike> al' grlanvan strana ne
<nicols> aloha!
<nicols> ima koga? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> nema
<nicols> mda... standardna ekipa :)
<Mmike> nicols, sta smo ti ruzni sad najednom? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, mi smo isti, on je promjenio kriterije ljepote
<nicols> e
<nicols> sshd
<nicols> ClientAliveCountMax i ClientAliveInterval  .... zna li netko TOČNO kako to funkcionira?
<nicols> guglam to već pola sata... našao 5 različitih objašnjenja
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> koji je kralj Vettel 
<Mmike> nicols, kaj fali man stranici?
<jelly> rep i duge uši
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<Mmike> waat :D
<SilverSpace> ovo hvale a ima nisku ocjenu http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3498622/
<jelly> Mmike: == ?
<Mmike> == je usporedba
<Mmike> = je setiranje
<jelly> usporedba čega?
<Mmike> bilocega
<Mmike> if 3 == 5
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> if 'a' == 'b'
<Mmike> nije
<jelly> nema posebno eq posebno == ?
<Mmike> don't get it
<Mmike> a = 5 # varijablu a natrpas sa integerom 5
<Mmike> a = b # varijablu a natrpas sa vrijednoscu varijable b
<Mmike> a == b # vrati True ako su a i b jednaki
<jelly> neki jezici imaju eq za usporedbu stringova, a == za brojke
<jelly> neki imaju ===
<Mmike> da, python je strongly typed
<Mmike> pa mu ne treba to
<Mmike> nemres rec: 5 = '5'
<jelly> je li 5 == 5.0 ?
<SilverSpace> kada otvaram email sa teskim prilogom lol
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<SilverSpace> jebo reklamu 
<SilverSpace> tcom
<Mmike> idem lec
<Mmike> kasno je
<jelly> sto ima u prilogu, olovo
<Mmike> jelly, al' nisam znao da True i False nisu keywordi u pitonu
<Mmike> ooo
<Mmike> u pitonu3 jesu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi se oporavio od amerike 
<Mmike> fino
<Mmike> SilverSpace, u biti opce nisam bio sjebat jetlagom
<Mmike> onak, pre super sam ponosan na sebe kak sam to uspio :)
<Mmike> a opce nisma spavao u avionu
<Mmike> kolega parizanin je danas kukao kak je jos uvijek potrgan :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: bas sam se i ja pitao :)
<tonil> jbenti hexchat kad mi ne highlighta sto mi je odvratio Mmike pa sad moram rudarit kroz tonu smeca
<SilverSpace> ja radim u rudniku moj zivot nije lak :=)
<tonil> SilverSpace, zacudio bi se koliko ima spama na temu Formule 1
<tonil> od istog lika :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> f1 ne moze nikako iti spam 
<SilverSpace> tko god da to kaze laze 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat 
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-03
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> biti ce danas bas prekrasno
<Vlado9A3CY> bajkovito
<ivoks> jebemti rba
<ivoks> jos uvijek im web ne radi
<ivoks> ni e-banking
<Mmike> ivoks, meni radi (tm)
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> ne radi im telefon
<Mmike> pa nemrem pitat DI MI JE FAKIN KARTICA
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> Mmike: hm
<ivoks> Mmike: meni se buni da je SSL potrgan sa dvije razlicite lokacije i dva razlicita browsera
<ivoks> Mmike: vidi sto ti 'w3m http://www.rba.hr' javi
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> nestali mi svi fajlovi u wordpressu pod wp-content/uploads/
<ivoks> nije ftp, nema nista u logu
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> i to ne samo na jednom webu
<Mmike> * Unknown SSL protocol error in connection to www.rba.hr:443 
<ivoks> e
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> chrome mi radi
<Mmike> wtf?
<ivoks> da, firefox ne radi
<Mmike> ma cek
<Mmike> nebi smio nit chrome
<Mmike> naime, jucer i prekjucer u par navrata jebio isti issue (po curlu), al nije nit kroma radila
<Mmike> fakat, kupit njivu, sadit mak... :)
<ivoks> dosta
<ivoks> prelazim na fpm
<Mmike> +nginx?
<Mmike> mudro :)
<ivoks> ne, apache
<Mmike> meh
<ivoks> ovak netko ne odrzava svoj site
<ivoks> i onda mu uleti neka pizdarija
<ivoks> i izvrsi neku php skriptu
<ivoks> koja pobrise sve u vlasnistvu www-data korisnika
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> zato mu nedas da instlaira plugine i teme
<Mmike> neg mu ti to instaliras
<Mmike> wordpress je k'o svicarski sir
<Mmike> pogotovo kad ekipa instalira plugine i sranja pitaj boga od kud
<Mmike> oni 'provjereni' su jos 'ajmo rec' ok
<ivoks> da, rba radi za chromeom
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ3n_D1zBrg
<datase> YouTube: Disney/Pixar's X-WINGS Movie Trailer - 0:03:11 - 127,201 views - 1544 likes / 74 dislikes
<Mmike> ivoks, ak bi mogo +1 na ovo... : https://github.com/percona/percona-pacemaker-agents/pull/53
<obruT> hmm, jel se meni to samo cini ili centos 7 ne dolazi u 32bit verziji ?
<jelly> obruT: RHEL7 je samo 64bit
<ivoks> i ubuntu server je samo 64bit
<ivoks> koliko ja znam
<Mmike> ivoks: ima i 32bitni serverosh
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/splicanka-u-stanu-skrivala-11-antickih-amfora-pa-zaradila-prijavu/811065.aspx
<Mmike> svasta :)
<Mmike> nevjerojatno je to
<Mmike> uturio staroj SSD u komp
<Mmike> preklikao sve da budu windoze SSD aware
<Mmike> i ubrzanje je nikakvo :)
<Mmike> jedino se windoze brze butnu, sve ostalo je jednako tromo :)
<Mmike> ecce gratum, et optatum, ver reducit, gaudia
<Mmike> purpuratum, floret pratum, sol serenat omnia
<vileni> Mmike: ram?
<Mmike> rom
<vileni> ako su win7 pozeljno je da ima vise od 2gb
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> 4 gige rama
<Mmike> core2duo proc
<vileni> onda si nesto potrgao opet :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> bil' mi slozio laptop?
<Mmike> platim
<Mmike> i u cevapima i u djelovima za racunalo :)
<vileni> haha
<vileni> a sto treba sloziti?
<Mmike> al' ak bude jednako spor ti meni platis ramsteke! :)
<vileni> zapravo, nisam uopce htio pricati o racunalima
<Mmike> pa nist, instalirat windowse :)
<Mmike> klikat 'next next next' :)
<vileni> htio sam pitati da li ti jedes meso danas
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> pa neke naznake postoje
<Mmike> jedino nemam ti pojma sad rec, pol firme je na 'imamo uskrs' pa moram vidjet kaj cu s nekim stvarima kaj moram 
<vileni> Mmike: kakve? i u kojem smjeru upucuju? :)
<Mmike> a i kum me pitao za rucak isto
<Mmike> oko koliko bi ti mogo?
<Mmike> 13?
<vileni> tako nekako
<Mmike> aj se cujemo za jedno 40ak minuta pa vidimo
<Mmike> a do onda mi slozis windowse, a? :D
<vileni> ostao sam bez koste (free of charge) jer moji danas ne jedu
<vileni> kako mislis za 40min da slozim windowse? pa to se apdejta jedno 3 tjedna :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za cevape ti ja slozim mamin laptop, necu ni za licence pitati ! :) 
<BotaniCar> vileni: mmiketu je i "disejblao sam update" isto kao "windowsi su slozeni" :) 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> tesko mi te slusat, BotaniCar :)
<BotaniCar> :*
<Mmike> srecom, ne cujem te, samo ti slova vidim :)
<BotaniCar> znam da sam lako dopadljiv :)
<BotaniCar> Al, na stranu zajebancija oko apdejtova ( u stvarnosti je mmike odgovorna i promiucurna osoba koja si slipstrima apdejte di god moze ) , ja ti fakat za cevape slozim laptop :)
<Mmike> vozio se jucer taksijem, istekla kartica, nisam mogao platit. zove vozac centralu, pita jel' mi se moze poslati r1 za virmansko placanje, vele tamo moze. Danas me zove lik da su mu skinuli s place 150 kuna. Zovem nazad eko taksi, zena me iznapadala da sam prevarant.
<Mmike> Pa jebemti. 
<BotaniCar> Sto je bagatela, jer u algebri ce ti akademiju koja te osposobljava da instaliras windowse, naplatiti skoro 9kkn
<Mmike> BotaniCar: primjeti da ako su windoze jednako spore kao kad sam ih ja instalirao da si mi duzan ramsteke
<BotaniCar> Joj, Mmike, steta kaj nemas FB, ima grupa "najgori poslodavci RH", jedan djelatnik je tak fino na 2 A4 stranice popljuvao eko taksi da se vise nikad necu s njima voziti 
<Mmike> btw, sinoc je tak puhalo da mi raznjelo kos s pelenama po balkonu :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: meni su fakat izvrsni, 2 godine se s njima vozim, i ono, dvije ili tri voznje sam imao debile
<BotaniCar> meni na poslu izvuklo roletu iz vodilice kak je puhalo. Kak mjerimo brzinu/sporost laptopa ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: veli tip da su im sva vozila tehnicki neispravna, netko nije u proracun ugradio odrzavanje voznog parka pa to ni ne rade
<Mmike> jedan je smrdio, onak, dobrano, drugi je cijelo vrijeme pricao na mobitel dok me vozio
<Mmike> a treceg se ne sjecam
<Mmike> inace su mega pristojni, uredni, ugodni, znaju zagreb skroz ok, onak, pic-pic
<Mmike> i mogu platit karticom, dobijem R1 odmah, milina
<Mmike> cameo taksi su samoubice za volanom
<Mmike> a radiotaxi iako ih ima masa koji su fakat gospodini, class-A zagrebacki taksisti, vecina su nepismeni majmuni s dinare
<Mmike> jednom me lik pitao, za neku zenu na tramvajskoj, da bil' ja to jebo
<BotaniCar> Ahahahah
<Mmike> placanje karticom - nema
<Mmike> R1 - ne postoji
<Mmike> ivoks: thnx za +1
<Mmike> 니
<Mmike> veli kolega koreanac :)
<Mmike> jel' imate 'sl' instaliran?
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Izlaze četiri Zagorca iz birtije pa kaže jedan od njih: - "Štijef, ti buš vozil jer si preveč pijan da bi mogel popevati z nami"!
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> zagorac nikada nije pijan samo pripit 
<vileni> Mmike: kako mislis "ramsteke", zasto vise njih?
<Mmike> kako zasto?
<vileni> pa koliki su ti penali za sporost laptopa? to na kraju vrijedi vise od posla :)
<SilverSpace> novi thunderbird
<SilverSpace> doduse ja ga uopce ne koristim
<vileni> hyper-v se bas trudi da ga ne volim
<SilverSpace> morao bi van a ne da mi se 
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> eko taksi
<Mmike> sve rjeseno
<Mmike> cim su maknuli glupacu 
<Mmike> meni se tb buni da imam stari gnupg
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/vyNAv4P
<vileni> Muttator is a free add-on for
<vileni> Thunderbird, which makes it look and behave like the Vim
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 48°F / 9°C; Humidity: 34%; Pressure: 30.15in / 102.1kPa; Conditions: Partly cloudy; Wind: North, 12mph / 19kph; Updated: 26 mins, 59 secs ago | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 55°F / 13°C; Low of 36°F / 2°C | Forecast for Saturday: Overcast; High of 53°F / 12°C; Low of 40°F / 4°C | Forecast for Sunday: Overcast; High of 51°F / 11°C; Low of 37°F / (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> visoki pritisak 
<BotaniCar> vileni: hyper-v , kaj ima ? 
<vileni> BotaniCar: izludjuje me s tim da ne dopusta misa dok ne instaliras integracijske komponente
<BotaniCar> vileni: koji guest OS nema mouse integration vec od instalacije ? 
<BotaniCar> ajde, reci da imas centu 4 :)
<ivoks> korak 1, dona
<ivoks> done
<ivoks> porezna je rekla da im te brojeve salje apis na temelju onoga sto im da banka
<vileni> BotaniCar: untangle :)
<ivoks> a banka mi je dala popis sa drugacijim brojevima
<vileni> BotaniCar: ali ono, svugdje radi, osim tu
<BotaniCar> vileni: imas virtualiziran gateway/proxy ? Muahahahaha :) 
<BotaniCar> Al cek, kaj nema untangle debian core ? 
<BotaniCar> A, debian vec mjesecima ne treba LIP jer sve ima u sebi 
<vileni> BotaniCar: to mi je za izoliranu mrezu
<vileni> kojom ne upravljam samo ja
<BotaniCar> vileni: necem oftopicarit' s tim kaj treba a kaj ne virtualizirati, htjedo samo reci da je mozda dostupna novija verzija untangleta koja ne treba LIP ?
<vileni> BotaniCar: danas sam zadnju skinuo :)
<BotaniCar> Onda *fistshake* @ vendor
<BotaniCar> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/03/bullseye-from-1000-yards-shooting-the-17000-linux-powered-rifle/ # OVO JE LINUX, A NE TI !! 
<ivoks> dakle, rba
<ivoks> fakat, smijesno
<ivoks> www.rba.hr ne radi s novijim browserima
<ivoks> ne ebanking, vec obicna stranica
<ivoks> i kazes im
<ivoks> i ne, imas prenovi browser
<Mmike> ivoks: zvao si?
<BotaniCar> Hmpf, sad si me podsjetio da azuriram krom, to cudo je k'o windowsi, sve ludje svakom verzijom ( meni uredno radi RBA )
<BotaniCar> Verzija 41.0.2272.118 m
<Mmike> Version 41.0.2272.101 (64-bit)
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> radi u ffu isto
<Mmike> iako imam sivi trokutic usklicnikavi :
<ivoks> Mmike: bio u poreznoj i banci
<ivoks> Mmike: razgovarao s voditeljicom ispostave
<Mmike> Jel' i dalje dise svojom voljom? :)
<Mmike> lol, mali IT svijet - frend iz firme nesmim-rec-kak-se-zove radi na ssl prolemu sa rba :) not to worry, not to worry :)
<ivoks> dise dise
<ivoks> al se pravi mutava
<ivoks> i nije htjela nis reci
<ivoks> kao 'mozda vi nesto skrivate'
<ivoks> 'evo, od banke potpisano da na tom racunu nema nista'
<ivoks> 'aha, a gledajte... mi to... znate, dobijemo od fine'
<ivoks> 'ali ovdje pise apisit'
<ivoks> 'da, da, apis nam proslijedi te podatke'
<ivoks> 'dobro, molim sad to napisite na papir i potpisite'
<ivoks> ulovit cu ja lopova
<ivoks> samo me brine ako to nije sira pojava
<ivoks> Mmike: ma tko radi? kak to jos nisu rijesili?
<Mmike> to ti je tak kad se koriste 'certificirani' load balanceri :)
<Mmike> budes glup pa platis
<ivoks> nema to veze s balancerom
<ivoks> problem je u konfiguraciji
<ivoks> kladim se da su slozili da balancer koristi https za backend
<ivoks> sto je ok, i moze se, ali treba malo vise znati o tim kompjutorima i kablovima
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> birokratija
<Mmike> to je problem
<Mmike> kak nema veze s balancerom, pa de se terminira SSL :)
<Mmike> a balancer je star i treba kupit novi :)
<Mmike> ili kaj vec
<Mmike> ne znam detalje :) a
<Mmike> al' opce me ne cudi da je tak nesh debiloidno u igri
<Mmike> ugl, radi i u FFu sad
<Mmike> ak izignoriras usklicnike :)
<ivoks> kurac radi
<Mmike> eo ja otvorio, ardi
<ivoks> https://www.rba.hr/wps/public-web/naslovna
<ivoks> u ffx 37 ne radi
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> ajmo upgradeirat
<Mmike> u 36 radi :0
<ivoks> http://www.eweek.com/security/firefox-37-feature-to-improve-ssltls-certificate-security.html
<BotaniCar> Izadjes u klub i pitas komada: Mala , na ljestvici od "1" do "linux" , koliko si slobodna veceras ?
<Mmike> https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.rba.hr
<ivoks> weak
<Mmike> oh
<Mmike> i novi thunderbird
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> to je certifikat iz 2012?
<ivoks> jel nakon toga bio onaj problem kada je trebalo ih sve regenerirati?
<ivoks>  The server supports only older protocols, but not the current best TLS 1.2. Grade capped to B. 
<Mmike> yup, 37 ne radi
<Mmike> hehe :)
<ivoks>  This site is intolerant to newer protocol versions, which might cause connection failures. 
<ivoks> There is no support for secure renegotiation.
<Mmike>  bitno da su novo ebankarstvo napravili
<ivoks> tls 1.1 i 1.2 nis
<ivoks> al zato imaju ssl 3
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' radi rba na novim exploderima?
<ivoks>  Protocol or cipher suite mismatch 
<ivoks> Fail
<BotaniCar> IE 11 ( azuriran pred po ure ) , radi 
<BotaniCar> Al, ja pricam o bankarstvu za privatne osobe
<ivoks> ma meni www.rba.hr ne radi :)
<ivoks> ebanking nisam ni probao :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: imas proxy s svoje strane ? :D
<Mmike> prekjucer im opce nije radilo
<Mmike> i stari chrome je vikao 'ssl fail'
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ma ne radi s vise lokacija
<ivoks> ssl im je potrgan
<ivoks> u biti, to sto radi na IE-u je zabrinjavajuce :)
<ivoks> meni radi samo u chromeu
<ivoks> i to je zabrinjavajuce
<ivoks> ne radi ni u terminalnim browserima
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nije zabrinjavajuce
<Mmike> popravljaju, popravit ce
<Mmike> jadno je i aljkavo i lose i uopce jadni su
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> propustio sam 'radio u IE'
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> obruT: pa jel' opet moram zicat za mergeanje?
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ne obruT 
<Mmike> hrvojm :)
<ivoks> kakva drama
<ivoks> mislim da ce sad kod nas doci do tektonskih poremecaja
<ivoks> srbi su nazvali matica ustasom
<ivoks> a branitelji ga zovu komunjarom
<ivoks> jao jao
<BotaniCar> Ahahahaha, does not compute :)
<BotaniCar> cetnik-ustasa , custasa ! 
<hrvojem> Mmike: hm?
<hrvojem> sta sad ne valja?
<Mmike> hrvojem: https://github.com/percona/percona-pacemaker-agents/pull/53
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: nije critical, samo malo zafrkavam :)
<Mmike> vileni: jesam ja tebi dao karticu? :)
<Mmike> a, jesam
<Mmike> u maksimiru :)
<Mmike> ok
<vileni> Mmike: sve si mi dao, osim informacije kad je rucak
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> nish od rucka danas :/
<Mmike> zena dolazi po mene pa idem s njom rucat nekud romanticno
<vileni> pa mogao si mi i reci to
<vileni> :D
 * ivoks skuplja dokumentaciju
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10676189_10202652541274227_3339247806479666684_n.jpg?oh=374d3748517c93004013f9326d4253d4&oe=55B8A71F&__gda__=1437050121_397431202bf16e526e67156d78a8e2c5
<Mmike> vileni: saznao nema 10 minuta
<ivoks> i zato nam treba 3. svj. rat
<hrvojem> Mmike: haha, pa bug report je star ni 12h
<Mmike> hrvojem: e, i? :) kaj imate pravilo da se bug reporti moraju kiselit 3 tjedna? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: ti bi fakat bio dobar pop u nekoj crkvi :0
<hrvojem> kolega je s druge strane svijeta, nije se ni probudio jos
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> hrvojem: nemam kontra toga nist :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pa taj radikalizam tvoj :) 
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/ay040j8?ref=fbp
<vileni> jos jedno pola sata i faks ce biti prazan
<ivoks> http://www.supthemag.com/features/video-paddling-croatias-bacina-lakes/
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2SsIYEbCio
<datase> YouTube: April Fools Video Prank in Math Class - 0:02:12 - 1,721,017 views - 26519 likes / 249 dislikes
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/z38BF9S
<SilverSpace> cudno vani na suncu przi a kad udes u hlad zima 
<Mmike> kad bi onaj juju mogo smislenije davat imena virtuaklama
<Mmike> mozda si nebi usro cijeli deployment
<Mmike> sqlalchemy
<Mmike> i ina orm sranja
<Mmike> sam problemi s time
<Mmike> SilverSpace: dje si bio?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: JOS jedan bajk mi pobjego :)
<Mmike> mislmi da cu ja u utorak u ciklocentar i kupit onu konu i bok bok
<Mmike> a naso sam bio jucer super trekking bajk, jos i djecju sjedalicu imao
<Mmike> al' pimpilimpi
<vileni> Mmike: onu jeftinu? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tu po kvartu malo 
<SilverSpace> sat vremena 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: slozio sam si iptv na kodi super za sport 
<obruT> SilverSpace: kakav iptv ?
<Mmike> da, koji kakav?
<Mmike> jel' se da BBC gledat na tome?
<Mmike> vileni: 2800 kuna, da
<Mmike> vileni: 4100 je, al' je na popustu jer je pretproslogodisnji model ili nekaj tak
<SilverSpace> bbc radi odlicno 
<SilverSpace> bbc1
<Mmike> SilverSpace: daj url
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDNUm12VgJQ
<datase> YouTube: How to set up Live TV PVR on Kodi with NEW M3U URL Eng & Spanish Channels (UPDATED 2015) - 0:05:12 - 271,674 views - 1492 likes / 82 dislikes
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/trkaci-bicikli/kickbike-race-max-28-oglas-14977356
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> pogledaj ovo 
<CrazyLemon> lol @ kickbike
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo romobil :)
<obruT> zakon :) to cem si kupit i biti najveci hipster u svemiru
<SilverSpace> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://images.gizmag.com/hero/fliz-bike-design.jpg obruT ovaj je bolji
<SilverSpace> http://bookofjoe.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c5dea53ef017c31864543970b-pi
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> za slomit vrat 
<SilverSpace> ovo http://bookofjoe.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c5dea53ef017c31864543970b-pi
<SilverSpace> upravljas i prednjim i zadnjim kotacem 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lzUBCRBJeg
<datase> YouTube: The "bicymple" promo video - 0:03:26 - 208,391 views - 524 likes / 30 dislikes
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/zg-vijesti/teska-nesreca-na-tresnjevci-automobil-pokosio-5-pjesaka-kod-tramvajske-stanice-998572
<SilverSpace> kak je tam uletio ?
<jelly> bez problema :-|
<jelly> navodno jedan poginuli
<SilverSpace> uh izgleda da mu pozlilo 
<jelly> cim je uspio iz srednje trake preko tramvajske i bankine na plocnik
<SilverSpace> tam je visoki rizo 
<Mmike> odo jest
<Mmike> rinzol!
 * jelly ne zna ni što je točno bankina ni rizol
<jelly> sad kolega veli "rubnik"
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> znate kak se ovo zove ovaj betonski blok http://is.gd/X7yaZ3
<SilverSpace> jednom smo se u sloveniji u to zaletili kad smo isli u trst 
<SilverSpace> i slovenska policija napisala da smo se zaletili u new jersey
<SilverSpace> kit da konu pretvoris u e bike new http://www.gizmag.com/ego-kits-give-downhill-mountain-bikes-a-boost/17888/picture/130283/
<ivoks> bankina je nasa rijec
<ivoks> i ne znam sto ti mislis da oznacava
<ivoks> ali to je dio ceste od asfalta do ruba
<ivoks> bankine su izrazenije na otvorenim cestama, nego li u gradu
<ivoks> http://i67.servimg.com/u/f67/11/47/00/89/306kej10.jpg
 * ivoks studirao gradjevinu, smjer promet
<jelly> ivoks: banchina je talijanska rijec?
<obruT> jelly: jel radite skraceno ?
<ivoks> i italija je talijanska rijec
<jelly> obruT: da, do 14:00
<jelly> osim nekih koji su dosli na posal u 10:30
<ivoks> http://puo.mzoip.hr/UserDocsImages/Prilog_9_14_06_2012_2.jpg
<jelly> da, to veli i it.wikipedia - prostor od voznog traka do rubnika ili do kraja asfalta ili nekog drugog prestanka cestovne ravnine
<obruT> nama nitko nije nista javio... kao pise nesto na intranetu, ali to ionako citaju samo dzabalebarosi... cini mi se da sam ostao sam u zgradi... ne znam jel ovo ima smisla
<jelly> znaci nisam to milsio nego rubnik
<ivoks> http://i.imgur.com/Xj2X06j.jpg
<ivoks> evo, tu mozete nauciti neke dijelove
<ivoks> berma, bankina
<ivoks> evo, primjer kak ekipa vara na ispitima
<jelly> heh.  Dio gra|evine, Sadr`aj nacrta
<ivoks> i onda ne kuze zasto su pali
<ivoks> http://www.studioars.com/hr/upload/PLATEIA2013/popr1.jpg
<ivoks> ajde, da vidim vas, tko ce otkriti sto je ovdje krivo :)
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<ivoks> auti idu u krivom smjeru
<ivoks> netko kopirao britanski nacrt
<SilverSpace> ii nije skuzio ? ooo
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> možda u sloveniji voze na desnoj strani?
<jelly> hm, clamav stvarno kasni ponekad https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/348767d316c83bb47a11e9d7e1f75266a102e0cc4dde1214b7a29509ae0a1735/analysis/
<jelly> danas je 03.04., malware sam uploadao iz mejla 27.03.
<SilverSpace>  Brain Games od National Geographic super serijal
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> lol Srpski reality zaradio zabranu emitiranja jer može "ozbiljno naškoditi zdravlju maloljetnika
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: oo kaj se radi 
<Vlado9A3CY> hi SilverSpace, upravo stigao kuci s posla... 
<Vlado9A3CY> i pokusao platiti jedan racun preko e-zabe i tek ce ici na izvrsenje iza uskrsa, nabijem i njih i njihovu banku
<SilverSpace> onda dobar tek :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hvala :)
<SilverSpace> i ja jucer platio i isto napisali 
<SilverSpace> tj. sinoc
<Vlado9A3CY> da, kao da gase racunala u 3 sata popodne pa preko vikenda ne rade, idiots
<SilverSpace> mozda rucno rade :)
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh, see you all later, ubuntu spirit with you :)
<SilverSpace> poz
<SilverSpace> http://lajk.s3.index.hr/index/800/727d4fa4-a999-4c88-bfbb-84fcfd8e1243.jpeg
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> a kaj moreš :D
<Mmike> obrubnica
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> RBA su definitivno debili
<Mmike> zovem na telefon 'ja bi po novu karticu'
<Mmike> 'moze, dodjite danas, radimo do 16, al' dodjite do 15:30, nemojte bas zadnji cas'
<Mmike> ja, naivno, dolazim u 15:10
<Mmike> 'danas radimo skraceno'
<Mmike> ja, vadim utoku, masem okolo, zastitar me baca na pod
<Mmike> sad se javljam iz traume
<Mmike> (not)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> izludit ce vas ta rba
<Mmike> mene izludila
<Mmike> sad cu  vidjet kaj ce rec u ponedjeljak
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidi to tak izgleda http://i.imgur.com/AMOGFYs.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, daj mi jubitourl opet, plz
<Mmike> predobro izgleda :D
<SilverSpace> i raspored programa dobijes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDNUm12VgJQ
<datase> YouTube: How to set up Live TV PVR on Kodi with NEW M3U URL Eng & Spanish Channels (UPDATED 2015) - 0:05:12 - 271,726 views - 1492 likes / 82 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/7gNODK
<SilverSpace> evo i kaj trebas upisat 
<jelly> 19:10 HTV2 Moj mali Poni -- to je vec normalnije vrijeme, a ne 6 ujutro
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> paypal ne prima maestro?
<SilverSpace> ne bi znao 
<jelly> Mmike: visa electron je uredno radila
<jelly> hm, sad kad imam vizu i za tekuci umjesto stare maestro, mozda bi to isto radilo
<Mmike> 'your bank didn't approve the transaction'\
<jelly> placas ili primas?
<jelly> mozda moras u banci napomenut da zelis koristit paypal
<Mmike> placas
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> placao sam s ovom karticom prije
<Mmike> i prije mi je paypal nudio 'one time payment'
<Mmike> nop, ne priamju
<Mmike> primali su prije
<Mmike> jelly, kolki bi maksimalni TTL bio?
<Mmike> za dns rekorde?
<Mmike>  7dana, ak se ne varam, al' nemrem nac potvrdu
<jelly> 7 dana se obicno najdulje koristi, ali ne znam sto pise u standardima
<jelly> a i 7 dana se koristi samo u SOA a obicno ide 1 dan ili 1 sat po defaultu
<ivoks> Mmike: zasto bi primao maestro?
<ivoks> to je debitna kartica
<jelly> ivoks: kao i visa electron, koju primaju
<ivoks> al je visa
<ivoks> maestro ne postoji u SAD-u
<ivoks> u biti postoji
<jelly> mislim, maestro je za mastercard isto kao visa electron za visu
<ivoks> da, ali drugacije rade
<ivoks> za maestro trebas pin
<jelly> i za visu electron isto
<jelly> obje su chip&pin
<ivoks> davno, kada sam koristio visa electron, u inozemstvu sam se potpisivao
<ivoks> kod nas pin, vani potpis
<ivoks> ne znam zasto je to tako bilo, ali bilo je
<jelly> to onda... nije bas electron :-)
<jelly> a ne znam.  U pbz su mi za tekuci sad dali neki visa paywave umjesto maestra koji je istekao
<jelly> i ta sad ima iza CVV i paypal je uredno primi
<ivoks> tja
<ivoks> cini se da paypal ima razlicita pravila za svaku zemlju
<jelly> brijem da cu sad prebacit sva placanja na to, jer inace %^@# pbz (ili %$@# hrvatski zakoni) rade duplu konverziju USD -> EUR, pa jos EUR -> HRK iako je kartica na koju ide placanje u eurima
<SilverSpace> jel dosta 8G rama za normanu upotrebu racunala 
<SilverSpace> ma je ak sam sad imao 4G onda je 
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja na poslu na 8 GB rama dignem dva-tri firefoxa, u jednom bude barem 30-40 tabova, dignem i eclipse i netbeanse, ponekad i neki app server, povremeno soap-ui i sqldeveloper... dakle sve to paralelno
<obruT> ako pazljivije pogledas, sve osim firefoxa su java aplikacije
<obruT> dakle da, 8 GB je sasma ok za normalnu uporabu
<SilverSpace> stim da migraficka pobere nesto 
<obruT> naravno, i thunderbird je uvijek up, par terminala s hrpom tabova, vecinu vremena i localc
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/
<SilverSpace> za ovu plocu bude dosta 8g
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=163&v=uiKg6JfS658
<datase> YouTube: Are You Sitting Too Much? - 0:03:05 - 2,233,068 views - 26817 likes / 1048 dislikes
<Mmike> scre-weed
<markosejic> d vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer markosejic 
<SilverSpace> uh
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sad cu ja to
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti imas to na androjidu?
<Mmike> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tomas-chamorropremuzic-phd/why-group-brainstorming-is-a-waste-of-time_b_6964012.html
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> na mygica 
<SilverSpace> android da
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> nemrem xbmc pokrenut kroz X1
<Mmike> X11
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj opet zvizni url od foruma
<Mmike> http://is.gd/7gNODK
<Mmike> ne treba :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi moro downloadirat taj SImple IPTV PVT client
<Mmike> ili on dodje s kodijem?
<Mmike> fali mi neki plugin za kodi da mogu remotely to sve radit
<SilverSpace> ne imas unutra 
<Mmike> totalno mi naporno sad na toj mikro-tastaturi to sve tipkat
<Mmike> kul, thnx
<Mmike> idem probat
<SilverSpace> moras ponovo pokrenut kodi kad sve namjestis
<Mmike> sad cu
<Mmike> potrgo se mysql neki
<Mmike> s openstackom ovaj put :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di nadjem taj simplePVR, nemam ga u 'kodi addons'
 * Mmike ide gledat taj jubito
<SilverSpace> jesi omogucio u setings 
<SilverSpace> trebao bi bit tamo pod add neomoguceni 
<SilverSpace> ili kak vec je na inglish
<Mmike> da, sad sam vidio jubito
<Mmike> sad cu ic to pogledat
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja to opce nemam
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> kodi-pvr-iptvsimple - Kodi PVR Iptv Addon - PVR API:1.9.2
<Mmike> ohoho
<Mmike> pa tu ima dodatnih paketa
<Mmike> koje nisam instalirao
<SilverSpace> treba bit nista nisam sa neta instalirao sve kroz repozitorij
<Mmike> da, al' ja sam ovo xbmc upgradeirao na kodi
<Mmike> pa valjda nije sve povuko ili sta
<SilverSpace> kodi i kod mene 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rlotQakXRY
<datase> YouTube: Brand New PVR IPTV SImple Client link  for XBMC KODI 2015 ( Feb 2015 Link) - 0:03:57 - 79,908 views - 216 likes / 17 dislikes
<SilverSpace> kad eneblas sam ti ponudi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, prejebeno :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pre fakin milina :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, trebao sam samo apt-getnut iptv plugin
<SilverSpace> radi 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sad moram sam skuzit di/kak da jos programa nadjem
<Mmike> al' i ovo je ok za pocetak
<Mmike> i epg mi ne radi
<Mmike> al' ok
<Mmike> budemo :)
<SilverSpace> jesi linkove iz bug stavio 
<SilverSpace> epg radi samo na nekima 
<Mmike> dada, linkovi iz bug
<Mmike> idem lec
<SilverSpace> ln i ja 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-04
<calmpitbull> morgen
<obruT> SilverSpace: kod takvih listi streamova treba imat svjeze updateove... inace, ja te programe gledam preko navi-x
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> obruT: za sad lik redovito updejta 
<Mmike> obruT, sto je navix?
<SilverSpace> add
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas dodan fusion repozitori?
<Mmike> wat? :)
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da nemam
<obruT> Mmike: navix je plugin za xbmc koji ti daje pristup gomilama ovakvih listi, sto livetv programa sto filmovima
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> svaki dan
<Vlado9A3CY> ;)
<Mmike> obruT, jojo, naso bas :) 
<Mmike> obruT, probat cemo :D
<SilverSpace> ugrijao se malo na bike 
<SilverSpace> kupio sve djelove za novo racunalo 
<vileni> SilverSpace: sto si uzeo?
<Mmike> SilverSpace!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj si uzeo?
<Vlado9A3CY> nije samo uzeo... kupio je :)
<vileni> evo nasao sam si stan http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/stan-zagreb-ravnice-13-m2-oglas-13069097
<SilverSpace> vileni: odavno sam uzeo ovu plocu i nikakoo konpletirati danas sam uzeo proc i ram pa cu preko vikenda 
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<vileni> SilverSpace: a koja namjena? ja sam gledao to za NAS
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji proc/
<SilverSpace> ubuntu kao glavno racunalo 
<SilverSpace> da mi zamjeni atoma 330
<SilverSpace> Mmike: am http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=procesor-amd-athlon-x4-5350-box-s-am1-2-05ghz-2mb-cache-radeon-hd-8400-quad-core&option=artikl&id_artikl=050.603.282
<SilverSpace> DP ii dell 24" monitor 
<SilverSpace> aaaa sad mi u kuciste ne ide disk uuu
<SilverSpace> procesor  tj ventilator od proc smeta 
<SilverSpace> same kemija 
<SilverSpace> vece
<SilverSpace> uh razlike u brzini 
<SilverSpace> promjestio disk na novu plocu i radi bez greske
<jelly> google search je grozno pametan
<jelly> nisam se mogao sjetit kako se zove prica, i trazio sam: sf short story where athletes are weighed down and smart people listen to loud noises
<SilverSpace> sad se ne mogu sjetit kak se zove program za drivere za graficku 
<SilverSpace> ne radi mi DP dell monitor ulaz vga radi 
<SilverSpace> 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.000 FPS
<frainfreeze> ...Å¡ta?
<SilverSpace> glxgears
<SilverSpace> cpu +36.5°C
<SilverSpace> hm kaj se dogodilo nakon reboota
<SilverSpace> 1014 frames in 5.0 seconds = 202.800 FPS
<vileni> SilverSpace: i kako ti se cini proc u odnosu na atoma?
<SilverSpace> vileni: ludo 
<SilverSpace> prebrzo 
<SilverSpace> budem testirao pa cu ti tec
<SilverSpace> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 8400 / R3 Series
<SilverSpace> aha digo je radeon drivere
<SilverSpace> radi super Procesor AMD Athlon X4 5350
<vileni> updejtao mi se s4 na lollipop
<SilverSpace> ja odustao od novog tulifona
<SilverSpace> uzeo ram i proc :)
<vileni> a ja i dalje razmisljam da zamijenim ovo za nesto
<vileni> ali ne trudim se previse
<jelly> tek sad?
<vileni> jelly: a nije vise toliko bitan :)
<vileni> s5 i s6 su tu
<jelly> nexusi su dobili lollipop prije... godinu dana?
<vileni> nisu, nije toliko na trzistu uopce :)
<jelly> jebo to sve, jedino apple radi upgrade OS-a kak spada
<vileni> mislim da je postao dostupan prosle godine oko 10. mjeseca
<jelly> ooh, mpv moze playat jubito i dailymotion linkove
<vileni> jelly: to i je prednost applea, manje uredjaja koje moraju podrzavati, i to sto su naucili korisnike da redovito apgrejdaju :)
<vileni> a ovo je do samsunga bilo, cudi me da su uopce odlucili trositi vrijeme na update
<jelly> ostanes sa starim openssl-om zauvijek, pa se ti jebi
<jelly> sta mi onda vrijedi sto sam hardver platio jeftino ak vrtim bagavi softver
<vileni> hmda, izgleda da mi je zaboravio wifi mreze
<vileni> jelly: nije ni toliko jeftiniji hardver
<SilverSpace> uzeo plocu kaj ima DP i sad mi ne radi sa dell monitorom 
<SilverSpace> jebo ubuntu
<SilverSpace> http://cdn.instructables.com/FX0/4MXI/H01N7A62/FX04MXIH01N7A62.LARGE.jpg
<SilverSpace> he he lampa
<SilverSpace> bios na ploci upgredao preko interneta 
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> direkno iz biosa
<vileni> da, to mi je super
<vileni> imam na dvije ploce tako
<SilverSpace> ja do sad nisam imao 
<vileni> ja sam relativno nedavno apgrejdao i gaming rig i sekundarni komp :)
<SilverSpace> zadovoljan sam za sda sa ovom kofiguracijom 
<SilverSpace> youtube bez beda
<vileni> meni se cini malo slabasan za glavni komp, ali ovisi o zahtjevima
<vileni> ali sad imam kuciste viska pa razmisljam uzeti tako nesto za sloziti freenas
<SilverSpace> meni dosta ja sam do sada 330 atoma imao 
<SilverSpace> sad imam tri atoma doma 
<SilverSpace> ploce za otpis
<SilverSpace> mada D2700 ptoc jos uvijek fino vrti 8.1 windoze
<SilverSpace> ubuntu nece
<vileni> kako mislis za otpis
<SilverSpace> prodat poklonit
<vileni> posto prodas :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/AD2700-ITX/
<SilverSpace> tu
<SilverSpace> bez rama 100kn samo da se rijesim 
<SilverSpace> da ne gomilam 
<vileni> to je dobra cijena
<SilverSpace> 330 50kn
<vileni> steta sto ima samo 2x sata
<vileni> koji je model 330?
<SilverSpace> dvije jezgre 
<SilverSpace> ne sjecam se koji je tocno
<vileni> ok to, ali model ploce? jel intel ili neka druga :)
<vileni> mislim, za 50kn uzimam bez obzira :)
<SilverSpace> intel
<vileni> ja sam imao 230
<vileni> tj jos uvijek imam, ali sprzen je eth
<SilverSpace> ne vidim koja ploca 
<vileni> a nije ni bitno previse, ako je ispravna :)
<SilverSpace> je do danas radila 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> mozes mi rezervirati do sljedeceg tjedna onda? :)
<SilverSpace> http://ark.intel.com/products/42491/Intel-Desktop-Board-D945GCLF2
<SilverSpace> konacno nasao 
<SilverSpace> vileni: oces i ram 
<SilverSpace> 100kn u kompletu :)
<vileni> pa nije da ce skoditi :)
<SilverSpace> 2G
<vileni> moze 
<SilverSpace> ugusih se sad 
<SilverSpace> puhnuo sam u plocu i udahnuo prasinu 
<vileni> ja imam 20 kompjutera koji su radili 4-5 godina u ucionicama, to ne mozes pomaknuti da ne potaknes kihanje
<vileni> a jucer smo ih mijenjali novima
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-d2700dc.html
<SilverSpace> i ovu imam 
<SilverSpace> to sam sve kupio sto sam htio zamjenit 330 
<SilverSpace> i jebiga ne rade sa linux
<vileni> grafika ili?
<SilverSpace> imaju glupi PowerVR grafiku 
<SilverSpace> i jos ne podrzava motherboard does not support 64-bit OS
<SilverSpace> pih 
<SilverSpace> kak su to sjebali u intelu 
<SilverSpace> milina
<markosejic> hm uvlace se microsoftu
<SilverSpace> ne znam kome se uvlace ali glupseri do bola
<vileni> meni je nuc otkrice
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/radeoninfo.png
<SilverSpace> nuc mi je malo skup 
<SilverSpace> inace ok bi bio taman meni za po doma
<vileni> da, nije bas malo para
<vileni> kad uracunas ram i disk
<vileni> ali posto sam to vec imao na neki nacin, ovaj od ~1200kn mi je bio super
<vileni> radi 24/7 kao htpc i fileserver
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj ja ne volim kaj ne mogu nista dodati u nuc 
<vileni> sad ce pulse-eight izdati adapter za njega, da mi cec radi
<SilverSpace> jebiga kutijica mala :
<SilverSpace> eh taj cec
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja ga sad na androidu ne koristim jel kad ugasim tv ugasi mi i android
<vileni> ovako mi tv nezna kad se upaliti i ugasiti
<SilverSpace> a to ne zelim 
<vileni> a ja ne koristim tv
<vileni> samo nuc
<SilverSpace> sva sreca to se da na androidu iskljuciti
<vileni> i onda posebno moram paliti tv 
<vileni> sa rpi sam samo stisnuo neku tipku na daljinskom i tv se odmah palio
<SilverSpace> inace cec odlicna stvar 
<SilverSpace> mada sam ja kupio air mause
<SilverSpace> pa mi sad ne treba cec
<vileni> ja imam jeftilen mce daljinski
<vileni> koji radi sa integriran ir u nucu
<vileni> i sa kodijem
<SilverSpace> ja uzeo F10-pro 
<SilverSpace> 30$ predobro radi 
<vileni> to onaj sto ima tipkovnicu s jedne strane?
<vileni> a s druge daljinski
<SilverSpace> da
<ntcbow> hey SilverSpaceru :) evo uskoro opet nova ribljaja
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> jesu zive one male jos
<ntcbow> one 2 da imaju sad 2mjeseca
<SilverSpace> super
<SilverSpace> fakat si imao srece da dobijes musko zensko i da se hoce pariti
<ntcbow> aha i to ko ludo..
<ntcbow> bas steta sta nemam 300kn za novi akvariji
<ntcbow> uskoro...
<ntcbow> moga sam imat vec > 500 novih ribica
<SilverSpace> jebiga mogo si mrezicu slozit
<ntcbow> pa i to..
<SilverSpace> ovako se ne mogu sakriti 
<SilverSpace> fakat si srecu imao sto ih ne pojedu jer skalr zdere sve kaj se mice tj. sto mose progutati
<ntcbow> >99,6% su pojele
<SilverSpace> cpu +38.0°C
<SilverSpace> kze lik u links da su sve lenovo p70 tulifone vec u prvom danu rasprodali 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-04-05
<frainfreeze> Ima koa? :D
<ntcbow> :)
<frainfreeze> slika dana http://i.imgur.com/w8ctbuG.jpg
<frainfreeze> windows 7 na fedora lxde spin koji je host za ubuntu i windows 7. Untu ima vnc server na koji je windows host spojen preko ngrok-a
<frainfreeze> + poceo sam koristiti skype.
<frainfreeze> Gorit cu u paklu zar ne?
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro, sretan uskrs
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> ee jutr
<calmpitbull> sretno zderanje dorucka i rucka :)
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: a joj kasnis :)
<markosejic> sretan uskrs
<calmpitbull> gotovo kazes
<calmpitbull> i tebi sretan uskrs
<SilverSpace> markosejic: takoder
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: sad vise ni ne veceram danas
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> hahah
<markosejic> he he
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: a rucak?
<markosejic> ja sam se sada nadoruckovao i chillam 
<SilverSpace> osposobio novo racunalo i mogu reci poslje onog atoma ovo je prebrzo 
<infy-> hellou
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: nema rucka sve sam pozdero za dorucak :)
<calmpitbull> hahah
<calmpitbull> koje novo racunalo imas
<infy-> sr uskrs :)
<SilverSpace> amd uzeo onaj stedljivi proc am1
<SilverSpace> infy-: i tebi 
<infy-> kakav je program za dns
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: http://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/AM1H-ITX/
<SilverSpace> am1 5350 proc
<calmpitbull> nije lose nije lose...ja svoj desktop nisam palio vec par mjeseci
<SilverSpace> ni ja do jucer :)
<SilverSpace> sve bilo u djelovima pa sam jucer uzo proc i ram 
<markosejic> moj desktop kod kuce meni se cini da je maticna riknula
<calmpitbull> meni sve radi al sam se sada prebacijo na laptop i tako...
<markosejic> nije ni cudo stari 754 socket
<calmpitbull> ja imam dosta dobar desktop, i7, 16gb rama 128 ssd i 1t hdd
<calmpitbull> al svejedno sam na lapu
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> imas stroj
<markosejic> masina
<markosejic> ja cu koristiti ovaj svoj laptop dok ne rikne
<calmpitbull> je priznajem...al kaj kada trenutacno vise volim laptop koji nije tako los a bome nije ni los
<markosejic> meni se Lenovo pokazuje kao dobar
<calmpitbull> dobijo od faksa za faks ...dell i3 i 4gb rama...baterija traje oko 2:30 i to je to
<calmpitbull> ja bi lenovo
<markosejic> ovaj moj je iz 2008
<calmpitbull> bome ja nemam pojma od kad je ovam moj laptop
<SilverSpace> ja na ovo stavio 8G rama
<SilverSpace> i fakat ubuntu leti 
<calmpitbull> e to meni fali...samo zbog virtualki
<markosejic> ovo moje cudo ima 2gb ddr2 s mate desktopom leti
<calmpitbull> ja drmam mint sa cimetom
<markosejic> linux mint debian Mate
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/radeoninfo.png
<markosejic>  Card: Intel Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) 
<SilverSpace> jos samo da uspijem displey port ukljucit
<SilverSpace> displey port radi :)
<SilverSpace> u biosu ga trebalo ukljucit
<SilverSpace> osjetna razlika u slici prema vga
<Mmike> mhmlj
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jutro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dan, dan :)
<SilverSpace> nadogradujem na vivid
<Mmike> iako je dete sinoc spavalo od cca ponoci do cca pol 10 :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa cemu? :) 
<SilverSpace> eto tako :)
<SilverSpace> moram probati na ovom novom stroju
<SilverSpace> tako planiram na frisko dok dode full
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na koji ti kabel imas monitor ustekan
<SilverSpace> dell jel
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dvi
<SilverSpace> ja danas na DP
<SilverSpace> stavio 
<Mmike> da, ja sam tek nedavno dobio karticu koja ima displayport
<Mmike> dvojim da ce bit neka razlika u slici medj hdmija i dpa
<Mmike> tj, dvija i dpa
<SilverSpace> i ja mislim da nece
<jelly> Mmike, s obzirom da je radio za pornjavatore, sigurno expanda DP kraticu na nekaj drugo a ne displayport
<SilverSpace> dp i vga je nebo i zemlja razlika
<jelly> to znaci da ti VGA nije bio narihtan
<SilverSpace> na atomu sam imao samo vga
<calmpitbull> idem jest
<SilverSpace> jelly: hm ne bi reko :)
<jelly> al bilo koji digitalni prijenos je bolji od vga
<jelly> cisto zato sto ne moras namjestat timing precizno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, btw onih 60FPS ti je zbog vsynca
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne nije ati drivere digo bili su vsa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, onda ti nije vsync upaljen
<Mmike> upali vsync, inace bi mogao imat rastrganus liku
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vidi ovo:
<SilverSpace> 298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.600 FPS
<jelly> to je vsync, ok
<SilverSpace> sad kad sam sve na grafickoj stavio na ful 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22ftfoCSPQI
<datase> YouTube: vsync test - vsync1 - 0:00:31 - 14,598 views - 43 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xkNy9gfKOg
<datase> YouTube: tearing test @29.97 fps (1080p) - 0:01:29 - 36,336 views - 91 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> vish, na KDEu mi nije tearana slika
<Mmike> samo skakuce jako
<Mmike> k'o da je frejmrejt mali
<SilverSpace> 1251 frames in 5.0 seconds = 250.200 FPS
<jelly> imam tearing i u chromi i u mpv
<SilverSpace> kad stavim na performance
<jelly> al tearing se ne moze izbjec kad imas dva razlicita monitora
<SilverSpace> to je sa svime ukljuceno na full quality 300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.000 FPS
<SilverSpace> popravio se ovaj ati tj radeon od kada sam ga zadnji puta imao 
<SilverSpace> na racunalu 
<jelly> kak znas
<SilverSpace> jelly: jebiga znam :) 
<SilverSpace> muku sam mucio da namjestim drivere za ati 
<SilverSpace> koliko mu samo treba preko 1G treba skinuti nadogradnje
<SilverSpace> 3.19 kernel
<SilverSpace> Dell i dalje vodeći proizvođač PC monitora
<SilverSpace> lol http://9gag.com/gag/aQ47zzw
<SilverSpace> Description:Ubuntu Vivid Vervet
<jelly> HRT3 opet neki anime prikazuje
<SilverSpace> gnome terminal ne radi :9
<SilverSpace> )
<SilverSpace> jelly: hrt3 je sasvim ok
<jelly> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102587/combined
<jelly> drama, romance ... eh
<SilverSpace> ja najvise gledam viasat history
<SilverSpace> pih iz gnome terminala mi ssh auto logiranje ne radi 
<SilverSpace> dobro no
<SilverSpace> doso mi novi update za android player mygica i sad sam u nedeumici stavit ga ili ne kad mi ovaj radi super
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/termignom.png
<SilverSpace> u kaj mi se terminal pretvori 
<SilverSpace> i neda se razvuc 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> is kaj na ovom ide kodi 
<SilverSpace> koji bug kad u terminalu pokrenem nesto on se smanji na kockicu :) https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/radeterminal.png
<SilverSpace> kaj bu pa bu 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ha, to sam zadnji put vidio na unityju u 12.04
<SilverSpace> updejtam android uh 
<SilverSpace> jelly: zanimljiv bug cim stisnem enter ovaj se smanji :)
<jelly> ak se to jos uvijek desava, dragi mi je da ne koristim ni unity ni gnome
<jelly> jel se onak pomalo, animirano smanji, ili odjednom?
<SilverSpace> da bas tak pomalo 
<SilverSpace> u full scrinu je ok samo u prozoru 
<SilverSpace> jebo hm sad se pokrenuo android nakon instalacije i stoji instal 0/14 i ne mice se 
<SilverSpace> jao krenulo me danas 
<SilverSpace> kad idem popravljati nepokvareno 
<SilverSpace> reboot 
<jelly> nakon instalacije ima "optimizaciju" internog flasha, to oce trajat dulje od "instalacije"
<jelly> (to je normalan korak btw, do not panic)
<SilverSpace> ma neke pakete instalira 
<SilverSpace> pokrenula se instalacija 4/14
<SilverSpace> jebo ih instalacija kad cu to sve ionako maknuti 
<SilverSpace> 6/14
<SilverSpace> netflix kaj ce mi to 
<SilverSpace> radi jedino kaj si nisam bekapirao kodi pih
<SilverSpace> sve radi samo kaj me sad ceka ponovno sve posloziti 
<markosejic> d dan
<nicols> jutro!
<frainfreeze> I tebi :)
<SilverSpace> mrzim namjestanje sve iz pocetka 
<SilverSpace> mrzim
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja obicno svoj home skopiram, i to je to
<SilverSpace> Mmike: updejtao sam android player 
<SilverSpace> sad sve moram slagati nanovo 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> rek'o, vivid si uturio
<SilverSpace> jesam tu nis nisam trebao 
<SilverSpace> proslo bez problema 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i systemd imas?
<nicols> a? 
<nicols> što se slaže nanovo?
<SilverSpace> hm nisam to ni pogledao zaboravih
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kako uopce to vidjeti 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, : ps -ef | head -2
<Mmike> vidi kak ti se zove prvi proces
<SilverSpace> inace sam jako zadovoljan konfiguracijom amd am1
<Mmike> jel' init ili systemd
<SilverSpace> nemam trenutno upaljeno 
<nicols> nema to veze
<nicols> ja imam systemd na jednoj virtualki
<nicols> a prvi proces je:
<nicols> root         1     0  0 06:26 ?        00:00:01 /sbin/init splash
<SilverSpace> 1 root      20   0  182820   5668   3812 S   0,0  0,1   0:01.88 systemd
<SilverSpace> steta kaj nisam nadogradnju napravio na atomu da vidim jel kaj bolje 
<SilverSpace> fakat sam pogodio sa ovim amdom
<SilverSpace> KVM je podrzan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ovaj tvoj redak uopce ne pokaze dobro ps -ef | head -2
<Mmike> SilverSpace, instaliraj povray-examples paket, i zavrti povray benchmark
<Mmike> nicols, to debian imas?
<Mmike> virtualbox je sam mrvicak sporiji od pravog CPUa
<Mmike> doduse, iamm neke cudne rezultate :) moguce da to povray brije
<SilverSpace> povray benchmark kak se to zavrti 
<SilverSpace>  +41.5°
<SilverSpace> malo se zagrijao na benchmark
<SilverSpace> cpu na 100%
<frainfreeze> meni brije na ugodnih 60°c :P Nemam pojma sta mu je
<frainfreeze> cijelo vrime je na 06% cpu :\
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> +42.5°
<frainfreeze> i grafa na 60, koji k? a motherboard samo na 28
<SilverSpace> koji proc
<SilverSpace> sve je to normalno 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/6@raw
<SilverSpace> kaj got to znacilo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak si to pokrenio?
<Mmike> te kol'ko ti je jezgreni CPU? 
<Mmike> ja u serveru imam AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+
<Mmike> 2jezgreni
<Mmike> i treba mu 20 minuta za povray benchmark
<Mmike> a i7 koji imam, kad limitiram na samo 2 jezgre, treba 4m50s
<Mmike> (KVMu, isto 2 jezgre, 4m55s)
<SilverSpace> cetiri jezgre
<SilverSpace> povray --benchmark ovak
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/htopbnc.png
<SilverSpace> +36.5°
<Mmike> zanimljiv proc
<Mmike> daj jos jednom URL
<SilverSpace> koji 
<SilverSpace> http://www.amd.com/en-us/products/processors/desktop/athlon
<SilverSpace> ploca za njega vec ima za 250kn
<nicols> Mmike: kubuntu 15.04
<Mmike> http://2014.mrandmrsok.com/blog/ubuntu-for-eyewear
<nicols> inače, ps -ef | head -2 ti nemože reć što se vrti kao pid 1 :)
<nicols> to se radi ovako: 
<nicols> cat /proc/1/comm
<nicols> ovo sa ps -ef je čak neozbiljno malo :)
<SilverSpace> nicols: thx
<SilverSpace> :)
<frainfreeze> Mmike, pf pfpf sreca pa je aprilska Å¡ala
<SilverSpace> hm bemti nadogradnje androida 
<SilverSpace> koliko muke da sve poslozim 
<SilverSpace> 00
<jelly> nicols: ps -ffp 1
<jelly> ili ak bas oces comm, ps -hocomm -p 1
<SilverSpace> ln
<nicols> ofkors
<nicols> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Apr  2 10:36 /sbin/init -> /lib/systemd/systemd
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-04
<Mmike> Jutyro!
<vileni_> jutro
<Mmike> oo
<BotaniCar_> \o/ 
<Mmike> 'cher' na francuskom znaci - skup
<Mmike> i 'drag' :)
<Mmike> 'mon cher' je  - moja draga
<Mmike> ali i 'moja trosilice novaca koja me toliko kostas'
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar_> Jezik diplomacije, ne zovu ga dzaba tako
<BotaniCar_> Sjecam se kad sam pio s jednim ALzircem, taj te znao tako uvrijediti da si skuzio iduci tjedan :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> 18/1 Mbit.
<VjetarSaSunca> Iskon sramota
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: :) reko sam ti - amis
<Mmike> ubuntu 16.04 vise nece imati fglrx u sebi
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: ^^
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ne vjerujem da će amis više izvući iz ove parice
<VjetarSaSunca> ovo je vDSL
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> i to kaj ja imam je vdsl
<Mmike> vdsl2, stovise :D
<VjetarSaSunca> ma da, to 
<VjetarSaSunca> isti kua
<Mmike> heh, izgleda da fglrx ne radi na kernelima preko 3.19
<Mmike> a xenial je 4.2+
<Mmike> dobra odluka da nisam htio AMD nego Nvidiju :D
<VjetarSaSunca> radije onda uzmem 60 Mbit optike koju nudi T-Com
<BotaniCar_> fuck you , shiny graphics ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: da, nije samo kernel nego jos drugih stvari
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> amd radi onaj amdgpu ili kako vec, koji je opensorsan
<Mmike> tak da ide to u dobrom smjeru, al' bit ce sad mali void
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: to sam si ja razmisljao isto :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: srećom sam uzeo Iskon probno na tri mjeseca, sad ću ih otpiliti kad dođe optika
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: di si to lociran?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike:  Zapruđe
<VjetarSaSunca> Hm, čini se da ću ipak uzeti 100 Mbit :)
<BotaniCar_> Uzmi i meni jedan, nek crkne skrtost :) 
<BotaniCar_> Crawford Goldsby zvani "Cherokee Bill", opasan bandit sa sedam umorstava na duši, kad je konačno postao mušterija "suca za vješanje" Isaaca Parkera u Fort Smithu u Oklahomi, bio je izrazito mrgodan tip. Kad su ga prije vješanja 1896. pitali ima li kakve zadnje riječi, Cherokee Bill odbrusio je: "Došao sam ovamo visiti a ne brbljati!"
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: koji sta kako?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: kad se dogovorim s T-Comom.
<VjetarSaSunca> Njihov webshop malo kaže da mogu dobiti 100, malo kaže da mogu dobiti samo 60
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, ungine bench@doma: http://jebo.me/pas/88@raw
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: eh, nemam pojma kaj moja nvidija veli
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: to windurina ili ?
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, linkam jer si htio da izvrtim, nemam kontekst
<BotaniCar_> I, jebem im driver, nakon bencha mi je ventilator ostao u "konkord" modu rada. Moram pozvat' "amdconfig --pplib-cmd "set fanspeed 0 auto"" da ga smirim 
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, kak vindurina, pise ti enviroment :) 
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ovaj donji je 'sve sto sam mogo sam popalio' ?
<BotaniCar_> Imas ti neki skupljam.-nepotrebne statistike URL ? :) 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> nemam 
<Mmike> al' bi bas mogo napravit :D
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, da. Komercijalna verzija ima jos neke djidje za rastopit' GPU al' ne dam pare. 
<BotaniCar_> Nego, kaj velite na Panama leak spiku ? Vele da ima i RH tam' :) 
 * BotaniCar_ slusa mobya i plese k'o robot 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: cek da iskopam svoj useless benchmark
<BotaniCar_> Mogu spojiti svoje kucne munine na tvoj :)
<BotaniCar_> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/12923158_10207317300623238_8043712455584651299_n.jpg?oh=56d3e60131bddf4b2db52a1addeace0d&oe=578A4E11
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: http://splivalo.hr/m/UniBench/reslts.html
<BotaniCar_> Treb'o bi i ja i7  nabavit'
<Mmike> reko bi da je GTX780 mocnija od tvoje radeonke :D
<BotaniCar_> Rek'o bi da kurca ne znam o tome, ali se iz principa ne slazem dok ne nabavim i7 i probam :) 
<BotaniCar_> de link na neki ducan s tom karticom 
<BotaniCar_> Gugl kaze da ne postoji
<vileni_> to je prosla generacija
<BotaniCar_> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/Radeon-R9-290-vs-GeForce-GTX-780
<BotaniCar_> prosli penis ! 11kkn :) 
<BotaniCar_> lol
<BotaniCar_> taj web je drek drekova 
<vileni_> pa sad je 980 dosla :)
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: Moj stari i7-950 se kiseli u ladici :)
<BotaniCar_> vileni_, tko to ima para pratit' :D
<vileni_> ja ne
<vileni_> mogu prezivjeti sa 2-3 generacije starijim hardverom :)
<BotaniCar_> VjetarSaSunca, 'el se nalazis u http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z68%20Pro3/?cat=CPU i koliko me kostas ? 
 * Mmike je gtx780 platio oko 1500 kuna
<Mmike> ukljucujuci i autoput do zupanje
<BotaniCar_> Iha ! 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: koliko vidim tebi treba  Socket 1155
<VjetarSaSunca> ovaj moj proc je LGA1366
<BotaniCar_> "Ne" je isto odgovor :)
<VjetarSaSunca> a cijena, prava sitnica
<BotaniCar_> http://offshoreleaks.icij.org/search?country=HR&q=&ppl=on&ent=on&adr=on # 	ICIJ Offshore Leaks Database
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: ja dobijem - error :)
<Mmike> "Sorry, there was an error."
<BotaniCar_> Bo'me, sad i ja. 
<BotaniCar_> danas ce bit' novih hashtagova pa ekipa izucava materiju :) 
<BotaniCar_> Netko je na FB napisao "racice su pedantne", procitao sam kao "rajcice su pedantne" :) 
<ivoks> ubise me ledja
<nicols> zijev!
<BotaniCar_> ima tko kakve "kucne" vjezbe za ledja ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: ja vjezbam one tibetance
<Mmike> i ne bolu ledja
<Mmike> doduse, sad moram i za vratnu kraljeznicu
<Mmike> al' to nisam jos poceo :D
<Mmike> idem jest
<BotaniCar_> el ima neki nacin da imamo dva redmine-a i da, kad se otvori predmet u jednom, napravi jednak takav predmet u drugom ? 
<BotaniCar_> imamo jedan projekt na kojem radi N firmi i slucajno sve koriste svoje redmineove za task menadzment, bilo bi zgodno da Narucitelj sve to moze agregirati u svoj i skuljati bazu znanja koja se tako skuplja. Usput bi ih mogao "glatko" odrezati ako se pokaze potreba za prekidom suradnje
<BotaniCar_> Mmike, linkas tibetance ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: siguran sam da ima :) 
<Mmike> naime, sve se da izprogramirati :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=five+tibetian+rites&page=&utm_source=opensearch
<BotaniCar_> Od tebe sam, vickasti prijatelju, ocekivao barem "de nabavite pravi alat" :) 
<Mmike> fora je s ovim rites da ih radis 3 ponavoljanja prvi tjedan,
<Mmike> pa 4 ponavljanja, pa 5 ponavljanja, ...
<Mmike> dok ne dodjes do 21 ponavljanje
<Mmike> za 3 ponavljanja ti treba 5 minuta max
<Mmike> ja sam dosao do 8 ponavljanja, i za to ti treba 10 minuta jedva
<Mmike> a fino te uznoji
<Mmike> kad sam dosao do 5 ponavljanja prestao sam kavu pit ujutro - ne treba :D
<Mmike> i onda nakon 8 ponavljanja u biti vise ne radim jer se desi neki tulum, svadba, more, sprint, nesto :)
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS4Rkzzlcio
<datase> YouTube: PERREO CHACALONERO!!! - 0:04:58 - 461635 views - 155 likes / 180 dislikes
<Mmike> ne razumijem
<ivoks> jebte systemd
<ivoks> ni mrezu ne zna podignuti
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> zato kaj ti ne znas koristit alat
<Mmike> sad je on kriv
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> pa samo sam upalio stroj
<ivoks> ifup eth0 ga muci vec 5 minuta
<ivoks> bit ce da ne znam napraviti virsh start
<ivoks> pas mater
<ivoks> zbunjuje ga includanje fajlova u ENI
<ivoks> /etc/network/interfaces.d
<ivoks> nemre to hendlat
<Mmike> ivoks: to u kvmu tjeras?
<ivoks> u biti, ne...
<ivoks> hm... nesto drugo je problem
<ivoks> znam i sto
<ivoks> greska je u tome sto sam dao stsu da nes napravi :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ja mislim da ti trebas osnovat svoj tim
<Mmike> Me, Myself and Ivoks :)
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<ivoks> al opljackat policiju
<ivoks> pa to moras imati muda ko kuca
<ivoks> koja bruka :D
<ivoks> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2016-April/001169.html
<ivoks> ubucon europe
<obruT> objavljeno na 1.4. :P
<ivoks> hoce netko ici auto show?
<ivoks> iss... toliko je proslo vremena da cu sad ispasti pedofil ak bum gledao hostese
<ivoks> 8 godina
<ivoks> tad sam bio premlad
<ivoks> sad prestar
<ivoks> :D
<vileni_> ja obavezno idem
<vileni_> ne sjecam se kad je zadnji bio
<vileni_> jedino je problem sto mogu samo za vikend, a to ce biti guzva
<vileni_> smanjili mi ratu za struju, ja mislio da ce porasti posto imamo jos jedan komp koji stalno radi
<jelly> ivoks: kolege planiraju srijedu, ne otvorenje jer ce bit guzva, ne vikend jer... isto
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-05
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2016/03/11/no-catalystfglrx-video-driver-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<Mmike> kenny08: djes!
<Mmike> kenny08: kak je sad kad si stariji? :D
<obruT> jel taj opensource driver sta valja ?
<obruT> koliko se ja sjecam, bio je osjetno losiji
<kenny08> Mmike, oj evo u uredu
<kenny08> divno
<Mmike> obruT: nemam pojma :/ vele da je osjetno boliji od onog sto je bilo
<Mmike> obruT: al' nemas nit izbora nekog ak oces 16.04 ili noviji kernel
<Mmike> obruT: ono kaj vidim da nema je opencl, pa nemres majnat kojne :)
<vileni_> jutar
<dodobas> F3
<Mmike> emacs, ljudi moji, emcas je THE editor!
<Mmike> u biti, obruT, svidja mi se ovo sa fglrxom
<Mmike> jedina stvar koja je tamo valjala je installer
<Mmike> nvidija ima toliko bolje drivere
<Mmike> a sad kad se amd trudi opensourceati sve to, to moze biti samo dobro
<vileni_> da, samo neka oni to rade, ja bi i dalje izabrao nvidiu prvo :)
<obruT> jebiga, ja sam uzeo amd-ov proc s integriranom grafickom :P
<obruT> za moje potrebe savrsena kombinacija osim sto sam, eto, korisnik jebenog linuxa
<vileni_> obruT: si slozio am1?
<obruT> jesam
<obruT> evo upogonjen
<vileni_> obruT: sluzi ti kao htpc?
<obruT> yep
<obruT> no
<obruT> ne :) kucni server :)
<obruT> htpc mi je jos uvijek na atomu
<vileni_> obruT: pa ako ga mozes ugurati tamo gdje je atom, moze biti dual purpose :)
<obruT> poprilicno sam razmisljao o tome, ali security je na prvom mjestu :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a spacemacs :)
<vileni_> uglavnom, mislio sam da ce porasti trosak struje, sad je jos manje
<vileni_> iako i nuc i am1 rade stalno
<vileni_> i jos 2 laptopa i jedan desktop dio/vecinu dana
<Mmike> dodobas: cek malo :D
<Mmike> obruT: kaj imas na kucnom serveru?
<Mmike> ssh: connect to host enchilada port 22: No route to host
<Mmike> kra?!
<Mmike> meni crko kucni server :D
<obruT> pbx-icu, file server, backup server
<Mmike> obruT: os?
<obruT> trenutno ubuntu server, nisam siguran koji tocno
<Mmike> ne znam dal' mi bolje asterisk imat doma ili na nekom VPSu
<Mmike> obruT: nfs/samba? sto koristis za backupserviranje?
<obruT> ja ga imam doma za kucne potrebe, mislio sam ga dici i na vps-u pa ih trunkat
<obruT> samba, s nfs-om sam uvijek imao problema... live "backup" mi je rsync, bitne stvari idu jos na vanjske medije
<dodobas> ha... naucio nesto novo `__var` kao member classe u Pythonu nije 'direktno' vidljiv 
<obruT> inace, na serveru imam jos ponesto aplikacija poput redminea za interne potrebe, svn/hg/git, neke svoje web aplikacije i tak to...
<Mmike> nvucinic: https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Understanding-the-WD-Rainbow-674/
<Mmike> nvucinic: blue i green su se mergali u - blue :D
<Mmike> dodobas: kak to mislis - nije direktno vidljiv?
<Mmike> obruT: da, tak i ja, s time da ja nfs opako trosim jer je znatno brzi od sambe - sambu imam za kodi i za mobitele (bsplayer na mobitelu zna sambu pa mogu strimat sranja direktno sa servera)
<Mmike> i da, rsync kicks ass :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa nemas ... instanca.__var napravit
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> kazem: class Bla: pass
<Mmike> i onda instanciram to
<Mmike> i kazem instanceBla.__var = 'kra'
<Mmike> i to hoce
<Mmike> al' ak unutar klase kazem __var
<Mmike> onda nece
<dodobas> da
<Mmike> jel to protected ili samo private? :)
<Mmike> al' sad kad mislim o tome
<Mmike> cek cek
<Mmike> dodobas: k'o da sam to negjde citao
<Mmike> _ je konvencija
<Mmike> a mosh i __, pa se onda 'ne vidi'
<Mmike> sam nemrem nac sad di
<dodobas> Mmike: pa imas u python dokumentaciji...
<dodobas> jeez...
<Mmike> mda
<Mmike> al' obvious je
<Mmike> ono 'to smo trebali znati' :)
<obruT> nema bas privatea u pythonu :P
<dodobas> pa nema ... zato kazem "nije direktno vidljiv"
<dodobas> Mmike: nego ... spacemacs ?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> dive into python
<Mmike> 5.9. Private Functions
<dodobas> Mmike: opet ti googlas ...
<Mmike> "Unlike in most languages, whether a Python function, method, or attribute is private or public is determined entirely by its name.
<Mmike> If the name of a Python function, class method, or attribute starts with (but doesn't end with) two underscores, it's private; everything else is public. Python has no concept of protected class methods (accessible only in their own class and descendant classes). Class methods are either private (accessible only in their own class) or public (accessible from anywhere)."
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> ima private :D
<Mmike> nema protected
<obruT> da ima pravi private, trebao bi dobit gresku pri pokusaju overridanja doticne :P
<Mmike> sad ti cjepidlacis :)
<Mmike> java ti zagadila zivot i sad, eto :)
<obruT> bez brige, nije :)
<Mmike> dodobas: eh, te hm
<Mmike> dodobas: spacemacs, da... 
<Mmike> dodobas: koristis?
<obruT> sto nisu emacs-asi izumrli ? :)
<dodobas> ne... samo si skrecem pozornost ... to ce ti biti sljedeci korak ... s obzirom da je sve lepo zapakirano
<dodobas> te imas vim/emacs integraciju... sto god to bilo ... :)
<obruT> "It is also a good fit for people wanting to lower the risk of RSI induced by the default Emacs key bindings" :)
<obruT> za defaultne emacs bindinge trebas imat vise od 10 pristiju i barem jednu pedalu
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> whatever
<Mmike> ono kaj emacs moze je preodlicno
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWD1Fpdd4Pc
<datase> YouTube: Evil Mode: Or, How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Emacs - 0:40:02 - 59473 views - 791 likes / 15 dislikes
<Mmike> samo mali dio :)
<Mmike> mislim da cu kupit sve nove sata kablove
<Mmike> one fine okrugle sa stopperima 
<dodobas> Mmike: here you go ... https://docs.python.org/2/reference/expressions.html#atom-identifiers
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni_> bhadmin098
<jelly> vileni_: menjaj taj password
<vileni_> budem, sva sreca pa je samo za lab strojeve :)
<jelly> sva sreca da ne znamo di je taj lab
<rut> kasno je vec 
<Mmike> mljem
<Mmike> bed je s emacsom sto sam jedno 505 puta sporiji sad
<Mmike> i sad moram nazad na pycharms
<Mmike> :/
<jelly> mrmlj, ne radi mi 2x8GB memorija u desktopu iako je 1.5V DDR3
<jelly> uredno je detektira ali se masina zahalta kad se proba pristupiti 5-8. ili 13-16. GB
<Mmike> jelly: potrgana memorija?
<jelly> vjerojatno stara ploce
<jelly> ploča
<jelly> probat ću sad memoriju na poslu na ivybridge matičnoj
<jelly> (naime kaj, na internetu piše da načelno ta memorija radi sa bar nekim pločama sa starim H55 chipsetom, ali možda moja intel™ ploča nema dovoljno nov bios da prepozna nove čipove)
<ivoks> a jooj
<ivoks> index.hr ima slike s autosalona
<ivoks> imaju 17 fotki
<ivoks> na svih 17 fotki su rimac, mercedes i/ili smart
<ivoks> vecernji.hr ima slike s autosalona
<ivoks> imaju 2x fotki
<ivoks> na fotkama su rimac, francuski auti, nisan i mitshubishi
<ivoks> a di je audi, ford, bmw, volvo, opel, vw
<ivoks> nego jebote francuski auti :)
<Mmike> i mazda!
<obruT> ma skoda
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> smart
<SilverSpace> http://www.hifiengine.com/manual_library/cayin/a-55t.shtml
<SilverSpace> malo se slusa
<SilverSpace> kvaliteta
<jelly> dacia <3
<jelly> na novoj ploci radi uredno, sad imam 24GB u masini na poslu (taman za Chrome!)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly: fancy! :D
<obruT> sta za chrome :)   firefox (milion tabova), eclipse, netbeans, soapui, sqldeveloper, thunderbird, lowriter (dokumentacija) i popratni servisi ak se testira lokalno poput apacheta, application servera, PG-a i slicnog :)
<obruT> i onda standardna konfa u firmi dodje s 4 GB memorije pa svi odemo u ducan i kupimo si jos
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne znam jesam li ti kad pokazo fotke lampasa kojeg je frend napravio
<obruT> imao sam ga doma malo na slusanju
<jelly> Mmike: da fancy, sad razmišljam dal bacit ovu ploču i i5 cpu i uzeti malo noviju za doma... ili pogasit desktop i koristit samo laptop kao nekad
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zTmuiV3lQo
<datase> YouTube: A true definition of an ass whooping - 0:01:02 - 4753 views - 8 likes / 9 dislikes
<jelly> o lol... čudim se da je mašina opet spora, a vrti mi se memtester na 22 or 24GB memorije
<vileni_> jelly: imas i5 viska? :)
<jelly> vileni_: imam i3-540 viška, i5-660 se vrti jer ima aes-ni
<jelly> primijeti samo tri brojke, to su malo stariji i3 i i5
<jelly> ovaj lik ima asus ploču sa istim čipsetom i njemu radi pločica od 8GB :-( http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/prodajem-odlican-komp-monitor-oglas-18612860
<vileni_> jelly: to je 1156?
<vileni_> ja bi nesto za 1150
<jelly> da, velim, staro 
<jelly> kad je kupljen 2010 sandybridge je bio vec 6 mjeseci na trzistu, ali linux ko linux ne radi idealno sa najnovijim hardverom pa sam uzeo generaciju prije
<Mmike> ono kad konzultant usere klaud
<Mmike> pa ga ti moras popravljat
<Mmike> pa si mislis koja ce bit steta ak mi kazes da sve ubiju i iznova :)
<Mmike> dal' je jedan otkaz vrijedan toga da ostali sretnije rade :D
<Mmike> jelly: i7 neki bodes?
<jelly> ne, ne treba mi cpu power, samo aes-ni da ima
<Mmike> aes-ni da bi
<jelly> onda niš
<jelly> ak ni aes-ni ni dobro
<SilverSpace> obruT: mislim da nisi :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zakaj si me pingao :)
<Mmike> mislio sam da mi je intergent umro
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> danas potpisem ugovor
<ivoks> ne prodje ni 6h
<ivoks> zove druga strana 'joj, mi nismo znali da to mozemo potpisati
<ivoks> jel moze aneks
<ivoks> pa jebte kakav dan
<SilverSpace> pic.twitter.com/qQdn1OQYtd
<SilverSpace> ovo me jeneno nasmijalo :)
<SilverSpace> https://vine.co/v/ij9qhmJ37eP
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovaj fulao ?
<SilverSpace> a ne zdrobio je neku kurac
<in1t3r> o/ jelly 
<ivoks> ici cu 8 puta na ovaj autoshow
<ivoks> za svaku godinu kad ih nije bilo
<ivoks> hostesa, jel
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> os si kupit koju :)
<SilverSpace> kak se kaze na engleski onaj vrag tj. stikac strujni 
<SilverSpace> kaj ide na kraj kabla
<jelly> plug
<Mmike> STECKDOSE
<jelly> power plug
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> STECKER
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> electric plug
<SilverSpace> power ee
<SilverSpace> thex
<jelly> svi su electric :-)
<jelly> ok, osim kad su optical
<jelly> SHUKO
<SilverSpace> pa i nisu bas svi utikaci elektrik
<SilverSpace> moj nije
<SilverSpace> power plug adapter
<SilverSpace> kaj ebay ne radi 
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> sux
<SilverSpace> jelly: poznata hrvatska rijes čuko
<SilverSpace> Å¡teker
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Å¡uko*
<SilverSpace> jebeno danas ispustam slova
<SilverSpace> vratio se
<ivoks> Pretresi na području Zagreba: Više desetaka osoba pod sumnjom da su varali na osiguranjima
<ivoks> vise desetaka osoba?
<ivoks> pa 75% drzave vara na osiguranju
<ivoks> zato i je tako skupo
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> tesla je vec prodao 300.000 onih ruznih autiju
<vileni_> jeftini su
<vileni_> mozda bi trebalo napraviti posao sa prodajom naljepnica za prednji kraj
<vileni_> kao fake grill
<Mmike> kaj bi bili ruzni :)
<Mmike> auti su, nemogu bit ruzni/lijepi :)
<obruT> tako je, nema ruznih auta... http://thesketchmonkey.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Ugliest-Cars-in-Texas.jpg
<SilverSpace> kaj se ovome dogodilo :)
<Mmike> se vozio tko preko rupe?
<vileni_> hah, lxdbr0
<Mmike> vileni_: probavas lxd?
<vileni_> Mmike: dosao mi apdejt pa je obavijest bila da nece koristit lxcbr0 vise
<obruT> otkad sam kupio novi komp (desktop kantu) imam problema s krsenjima aplikacija... odmah sam i stavio noviji utuntu, sad jel do hardvera... morat cu izvrtit neki memtest i stosta
<obruT> sad su mi se x-i skrsili
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ja nebi tijo bit ti :)
<Mmike> iako, kzuim te
<Mmike> tak sam ja kuipo W520
<Mmike> prebacio hard iz T520
<Mmike> i samo sranja
<Mmike> suspend nece
<Mmike> pa hoce
<Mmike> pa se smrzne
<Mmike> pa xi ne rade
<Mmike> pa pali optimus, gasi optimus
<Mmike> pa samo intela daj
<Mmike> pa na intelu ne radi displayport 
<Mmike> ili sta vec
<Mmike> tjedan dana sam se patio
<Mmike> i onda skuzio da laptop ima sjebat bios i da samo treba disejblat vt-d
<Mmike> ;D
<SilverSpace> XXX se rusi
<jelly> Mmike: a nema friskijih biosa za naflashat
<jelly> hmm, cpu fan puno bolje hladi ak se usisa jednom u 12 mjeseci
<SilverSpace> a je :)
<Mmike> bormec
<Mmike> ove tetke na autoshowu
<Mmike> sve neke rokekoke
<Mmike> nema nit jedna krasotica
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj sve milf
<Mmike> a neznam
<SilverSpace> xkill najbolja naredba it terminala :)
<SilverSpace> bog mu dao zdravlja tko je izmislai
<Mmike> kakav rasan idijot
<Mmike> testiram neki kufer
<Mmike> i onda rebootam server na kojem mi je mass kontroler
<Mmike> maas!
<ivoks> eh
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-06
<BotaniCar> jutro 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da imas mass controller ne bi imao tak' lijepe cice :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: eh
<rut> eh .. poludit cu 
<rut> tcom govna i kako od mene budalu prave
<dodobas> F9
<ivoks> dodobas: i raise you for F12
<ivoks> Bring @TeslaMotors home to Croatia @elonmusk Nikola Tesla deserves that! We have a lot to offer, @AutomobiliRimac is already here @VladaRH
<ivoks> veli hdz
<BotaniCar> Kaj nije Tesla bio Srbin ? /me otpuze pod cetnicki kamen 
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> dobar odgovor
<ivoks> A jeste li rekli Musku zasto je Tesla zasluzio da mu se raznese spomenik u Gospicu, a vasa stranka ne da da se vrati?
<ivoks> Pyros se i predobro snašao na novom terenu pa nova genetska istraživanja pirenejske medvjeđe družine pokazuju da je u međuvremenu postao otac tri četvrtine medvjeda koji tamo žive jer se pario i sa svojim ženskim potomstvom. Plodni Pyros, kojemu je 27 godina, postao je potpuno dominantan na gorju koje dijeli Španjolsku od Francuske.
<dodobas> ivoks: is F12 similar to FC ?
<ivoks> ne pratim engleski nogomet
<Mmike> picku mater
<Mmike> kak najednom imam 12908374192 stvari za napravit?
<Mmike> najgore je kaj nit jedna nije hitna
<drj_cro> onda lezi dalje :)
<Mmike> a kad cu emacs ucit?
<Mmike> drj_cro: ooooooooooooo!
<Mmike> drj_cro: sorry, jebemu sve :(
<Mmike> drj_cro: nikak se izorganizirat
<Mmike> drj_cro: kad si opet tu, znas li?
<Mmike> drj_cro: osh mozda do londona ovih dana? :)
<drj_cro> u 6mj
<drj_cro> mislio do beflasta ovaj vikend 
<drj_cro> sto ides u london il ?
<obruT> ide netko na cisco connect u Pulu ? sutra/prekosutra ...
<Mmike> drj_cro: idem na neki trening, nesto
<Mmike> i jest pre skupu a pre losu hranu
<Mmike> jedina dobra stvar s londonom je sto je 'blizu'
<drj_cro> kad ides?
<Mmike> nije, recimo, k'o hong kong ili singapur :)
<Mmike> drj_cro: u ponedjeljak, u petak idem nazad
<VjetarSaSunca> majkojeb toj fiskalizaciji za developere
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj je gitlab super ? :D
<Mmike> web gui za git
<Mmike> kaj ima ne-bit super?
<BotaniCar> nekaj sam s nixom prical o kolaboracijskim alatima i rekao je da on trosi bugzillu , a ti hvalis gitlab. Trazim alternativu redmineu. 
<obruT> pa sad, mislim da gitlab nije bas isto sto i redmine :)
<obruT> a redmine se integrira s raznoraznim vcs-ovima
<BotaniCar> redmine se integrira s cim ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> Jel ima netko source fiskalizacije računa riješen na iole smislen način, Ubija me ovaj Raverus
<BotaniCar> vat si vcs ?
<Mmike> da, gitlab ti nije redmine
<obruT> sa svnom, gitom, hg-om...
<Mmike> bugzilla je katastrofa :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: thx
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: sorry, nope :/
<VjetarSaSunca> uh
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a, kaj ti treba?
<Mmike> kolaboracijski-alat je tak sirok pojm
<Mmike> to k'o da velis 'treba mi vozilo'
<Mmike> za kaj? za bebu? za gume? za ic na more? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da sam smatrao potrebnim dati vise detalja - dao bih. Mozes predloziti nekaj bolje i za bebu i za auto. 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> uzmi avijon onda :)
<Mmike> to moze i gume i bebu i auto i ic na more :D
<BotaniCar> Moze, ne placam ja, de URL 
<Mmike> www.aviokarte.hr :)
<Mmike> kaj si ti pijan na posao dosao danas? :)
<BotaniCar> :* koji si kenjac, zenio bi te da je legalno
<Mmike> nisam kenjac
<Mmike> neg ti uletis s pitanjima bez smisla
<Mmike> kaj je kolaboracijski alat
<Mmike> za koga?
<Mmike> za programere?
<Mmike> za stefice?
<Mmike> tko ce koristiti, na koji nacin?
<BotaniCar> Jok ja sam, najmanje 10 ljudi mi je na pitanje koje sam tu postavio dalo smislen odgovor odmah, a ti ides u analizu 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> kayako je kolaboracijski alat
<Mmike> kaj ti njemu fali?
<BotaniCar> Eto. 
<Mmike> aha, ti bi integraciju sa svnom
<Mmike> ok, onda ti je gitlab dobar
<Mmike> aha, ti bi i ticketing sustav?
<BotaniCar> Ne bi, to je obrut spomenuo usput
<Mmike> e, pa onda rednime
<Mmike> redmine
<Mmike> al' ti bas nema tickete dobre
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> postavis li neodredjeno pitanje ja cu ti dat vrlo glup odgovor :)
<BotaniCar> Ma, redmine je tak drekav ( bar tamo di sam gledao ) da je to milina, radije kayako. Frajeru se datum i dan u tjednu razilaze :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to kaj ti mislis da je odgovor glup ne znaci da mi nisi 100% njime odgovorio :)
<vileni_> ima neki razlog zasto grep -r nebi radio?
<Mmike> vileni_: kak se manifestsira 'ne radi'?
<Mmike> javi gresku, ne napravi sto ocekujes, ... ?
<vileni_> ne napravi nista
<vileni_> znaci hocu rekurzivno grepati odredjeni string u svim fajlovima
<vileni_> i makar znam da je tamo, ne nalazi
<vileni_> plus sto je gotov odmah, a ima znatan broj fajlova da prodje
<Mmike> jebomepasnes?
<vileni_> ja
<vileni_> tj
<vileni_> ha
<vileni_> nece preko symlinkova
<Mmike> pa -r nece
<Mmike> -R oce
<Mmike>        -R, --dereference-recursive
<Mmike>               Read all files under each directory, recursively.  Follow all symbolic links, unlike -r.
<vileni_> nice
<vileni_> thx
<vileni_> TIL
<Mmike> grep -Rni je meni defau;lt :)
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> ag kicks ass
<ivoks> moram spiskat 100.000 milja
<ivoks> sto je oko 400 eura
<ivoks> hoce netko nes kupit, pa mi dat kes?
<ivoks> npr bose slusalice
<Mmike> noise-canceling?
<Mmike> al' te su 200 dolara
<Mmike> jebacke su, nemam pojma zakaj ih nisam kupo
<Mmike> kupio
<Mmike> valjda zato kaj mi TEK ONDA zuiji u usima :D
<Mmike> hrvojem: ping
<Mmike> WSREP_SST: [INFO] Cleaning the binlog directory /var/lib/mysql/binlogs as well (20160406 14:40:26.358)
<Mmike> find: `/var/lib/mysql/binlogs': No such file or directory
<Mmike> to se desi kad binlogse stavim unutar mysql datadira
<Mmike> jer ih je sst plugin vec obrisao (obrise sve kaj je unutar datadira)
<hrvojem> Mmike: koja verzija? i koji xtrabackup za SST obicni ili -v2
<Mmike> -v2, 5.5
<Mmike> nisam probao jos na 5.6
<hrvojem> zvuci mi poznato to, mislim da je mozda bio neki bug u vezi toga, a mozda i ne :/
<Mmike> bug je, rekao bih
<Mmike> ak nema dira za brisanje, nema ga, sta imas srat
<Mmike> seri kasnije ak nemas dir za zapisat binlog
<hrvojem> ajd prijavi onda na LP-u
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/NJwKw
<vileni_>      
<vileni_> jelly: u svakom slucaju zanimljivije nego F1! :)
<Vlado9A> dobra vecer
<Mmike> neznalice
<vileni_> Mmike: ides na autoshow? :)
<Mmike> vileni_, htio sam al nisam stigao
<Mmike> vileni_, ocemo sutra?
<vileni_> Mmike: jedino poslije 18 mogu
<Mmike> pa tak sam i mislio
<Mmike> dodjem doma, uzmem dete, i odem
<Mmike> eh, osim sto nemrem sutra :(
<Mmike> imam sastanak
<Mmike> u kojem moram probat dogovorit da NE odem u singapur :)
<vileni_> eh, znao sam
<vileni_> ja vec vlastu pitao da ide, pa je rekla da moze
<vileni_> potencijalni izbor za doomsday vehicle http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/the-russians-make-the-best-truck-in-the-universe-for-5-1758030433
<SilverSpace> vece 
<SilverSpace> bemti internet kad ga trebas nema ga
<SilverSpace> jebo elektru koja radi remon na trafo stanici na kojoj mi je internet
<Vlado9A> jebo
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-07
<jelly> http://thewhitewindywaves.tumblr.com/post/142388785231/
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pds4XjX6rCo # najbolji spot Divljih Jagoda ikad 
<datase> YouTube: Divlje Jagode-Ciganka (1985) - 0:03:00 - 419 views - 5 likes / 2 dislikes
<ivoks> autshow
<vileni_> ivoks: nemoj se sad vratiti sa autoshowa bez nekog audia :)
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> nista mi na autoshowu nije oduzelo dah
<dodobas> F5
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> ivoks: a to ti je tako kada ti ostaris, a hostese ostanu isthi godina ... :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: to ti po sebi sudis :)
<BotaniCar> Imamo malo prevec godina i u krivoj smo bransi da bi nas nekaj na autoshowu iznenadilo. 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ici cu danas... nisam nikad bio... 
<ivoks> nisam stigao napisati
<ivoks> da, mozda sam ostario, ali mislio sam na aute
<ivoks> izuzev rimca, tamo nije bio niti jedan auto koji vec nisam vidio
<ivoks> sjecam se kak sam '90ih blejao tamo na porshe i slicno, nikad vidio to
<ivoks> a sad... to sve postoji na cestama
<BotaniCar> Prokleti kapitalizam ! :) 
<ivoks> ok, mozda nema toliko bentleya
<ivoks> al opet, ima ih
<ivoks> cak i znam ljude koji imaju maserati
<BotaniCar> Ah, to su oni kojima se nije cekao ferari pol' godine :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: meni maserati bolje izgleda vise mi je guba
<ivoks> sjeo u a6, a5, a4, q50, mondeo, kugu...
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' bila guzva?
<ivoks> Mmike: s obzirom da je bila srijeda, je
<ivoks> nije bilo kaoticno, ali bilo je ljudi
<Mmike> nda
<ivoks> no, moglo se sjesti u aute
<ivoks> i donio sam odluku da definitivno mazdu 6 necu kupiti
<Mmike> izgleda da cu ja propustit ovaj autoshow :(
<Mmike> za vikend ce bit tona ljudi, a prije vikenda necu stici
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zakaj ne mazga 6 ? 
<Mmike> ivoks: ti imas predrasude :) mazda6 je vrhunski auto :)
<ivoks> zato kaj ne mogu mijenjati brzine
<Mmike> jedini auto u toj klasi u kojem imam mjesta, a da ne kosta 1283741241 novaca
<ivoks> tko kod je radio na tom autu, nije sjeo u njega
<ivoks> kad ides mjenjati brzine
 * Mmike ne kuzi kaj ivoks prica, auto je savrsen (mozda ja imam predrasude? :D :D :D )
<ivoks> ili ces laktom opaliti u naslon za ruku
<ivoks> ili ces ga oguliti na drzac
<ivoks> jednostavno ne mozes mijenjati brzine bez da se ozlijedis
<Mmike> ja nisam imao tih problema
<Mmike> a veci sam covjek od tebe
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> cim sam stavio ruku na mjenjac
<Mmike> stovise, tak je fino skoljkasto sjedalo, bas sam cupa-dupa
<ivoks> lakat mi je lupao u rub naslona za ruku
<Mmike> stovise, iza sebe imam mjesta (znaci, kad ostavim sic kak ja sjedim, i sjednem iza vozaca, imam mjesta)
<ivoks> odem u prvu, padne s naslona
<Mmike> mazda6, druga genracija, recimo, je totalno sjebata
<ivoks> odem u drugu, popnem se na naslon
<Mmike> hm
 * Mmike sad mora opet ic probat neku mazdu6
<ivoks> evo, da nadjem fotku
<ivoks> http://st.automobilemag.com/uploads/sites/11/2012/10/2014-Mazda6-cockpit-2.jpg
<ivoks> tu se ni ne vidi naslon za ruku
<ivoks> a pocinje tocno gdje fotka zavrsava na dnu
<BotaniCar> Hey there Mmike you up for some github && chill ? :) 
<ivoks> i to je gdje ti lakat dodje
<ivoks> i tu se lupas
<BotaniCar> Pkol'ki ti lakat imas, couce :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ovo je stariji model
<ivoks> noviji model ima mjenjac jos malo iza
<ivoks> ili je drzac produljen
<BotaniCar> No, zajebanciju na stranu, Audi je svojevremeno imao vise modela tih naslona za ruke ( pricao sam vec ) , mazGa to ne nudi ? 
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ali me ovo iznenadilo
<ivoks> morao bi uzeti automatik
<ivoks> http://blog.caranddriver.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/2016-Mazda-6-3341-626x382.jpg
<ivoks> al ono... gdje je naslon za ruku
<BotaniCar> dafuq :) fakat :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ha?
<ivoks> https://img03.carview.co.jp/cvmaterials/modelimages/gallery/16/35332.jpg
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ma zajebajem se na shemu "netfilx & chill" 
<ivoks> to je naslon za ruku
<Mmike> http://static.usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/images/Auto/izmo/i5443/2016_mazda_mazda6_frontseat.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks: ne kuzim, u kaj se ti udaras?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ovdje pak nema na kaj ruku stavit'
<ivoks> to nije ono u cemu sam ja sjedio
<ivoks> ovaj ni nema naslon za ruku
<ivoks> uzas.
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> ahahahahahahahaha
<Mmike> ivoks: http://teucy.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/2016-Mazda-6-Interior-HD-Images.jpg ?
<ivoks> guglas mazda 6
<Mmike> ja se fakat ne sjecam vise
<ivoks> i prvo sto izbaci je
<Mmike> al' nisam imao bedova
<ivoks> 'mazda 6 armrest removal'
<ivoks> ahahahahaha
 * Mmike nece kupit mazdu6 novu jer smatra da je idijotski kupit novi novi auto
<Mmike> ivoks: to tebi google nudi, meni ne ;)
<Mmike> http://g03.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1X2VwIXXXXXX6XpXXq6xXFXXXY/Beige-Center-console-armrest-storage-box-elbow-supporting-armrest-for-Mazda-3-Mazda-6-CX-5.jpg_350x350.jpg
<ivoks> e, tak nekak
<ivoks> i sad vidi di je mjenjac
<ivoks> povuces u drugu i bam u armrest
<ivoks> ja na svom mondeu ruku ne micem s oslonca
<ivoks> samo sakom mijenjam brzine
<Mmike> ja se fakat ne sjecam da je 6ica nova imala dugacak hod mjenjaca
<Mmike> moja 6ica ima izrazito kratak i prezican mjenjac
<Mmike> steta sto auto nema jos 200 konja vise :D
<ivoks> nije dug hod
<ivoks> nego kad drzim mjenjac, lakat mi je izmedju naslona za ruku i rupe ispred njega
<Mmike> jedino, imam duge noge pa mi mora bit sic malo dalje, pa mi ruka mora bit malo dalje, al' to mi je tak u svim autima
<ivoks> vozim tako sto drzim ruku na mjenjacu
<Mmike> svi auti su radjenji za ljude do valjda 170 cm
<ivoks> i onda mi je to vrlo nezgodno
<Mmike> recimo, mazda mx3. To je tako prejeben auto za voziti da je to milina.
<Mmike> Jedino kaj bas ne stanem u njega. 
<Mmike> K'o da sam u gokartu.
<ivoks> pa to i je gokart
<dodobas> Mmike: '... imam duge noge ...' ahahahaa midget...
<Mmike> ivoks: to i ja radim, i velim, nisam na 6ici novoj to osjetio
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> lose je drzati ruku na mjenjacu za vrijeme voznje
<Mmike> glupa navika, kao, za gradsku voznju
<Mmike> na otvorenoj cesti to ne radim :)
<ivoks> lose je i jest pljeskavice svaki dan, pa eto
<Mmike> o, to nikako!
<Mmike> ako se jede uz dosta povrca
<Mmike> i ako nije uvijek crveno meso
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj je lose to raditi po gradu ? ( ruke na volanu i mjenjacu ) 
<Mmike> nema sta bit lose :D
<ivoks> razmisljam a5, automatik
<ivoks> a6 je mrvicu ogroman :)
<ivoks> a5, 3.0, automatik
<ivoks> dizlo
<ivoks> sportback, naravno
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zato kaj sprecavas mjenjac da normalno vibrira - kad das gas onda motor 'napne' getribu, pa se to osjeti u blagom pomaku rucice mjenjaca - kad ti je ruka na mjenjacu onda ti guras u kontra smjeru pa kao, sjebavas mjenjac
<SilverSpace> Japanci umiru od previse rada :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: iako brjiem da je to bilo znatno 'opasnije' na starim autima
<ivoks> pa ne drzis ga
<ivoks> nego oslonis ruku
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ah, moja rucica mjenjaca ne vibrira, niti ju ja drzim pritisnutom, imam ruku na mjenjacu da mogu brzo presaltat u slucaju sranja
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vibrira, i pritisces ju
<Mmike> to je by design
<SilverSpace> Rad ubija
<Mmike> ja drzim lijevu ruku na cca 10 sati na volanu, a desnu na cca 5, pa mi je onda blizu mjenjac
<ivoks> https://www.dasweltauto.hr/d/detail#brand=QXVkaQ**&carId=1148104923&carIndex=1&garantie=false&maxPage=2&modelgroup=QXVkaXxBdWRpIEE1IFNwb3J0YmFjaw**&privat=false&umkreis=30
<Mmike> lijeva je vise na 9-10
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://community.cartalk.com/discussion/872012/resting-your-hand-on-the-shifter
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da, to mi je drugi nacin kak imam ruke dok vozim. Ovo s mjenjacem i dalje ne kuzim ( kuzim fiziku koju si objasnio, ali brijem da moj dodir na rucici nije tak jak da bi to imalo ikakve veze)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: googlaj, na 1001 pise da to nije dobro - nije sad da ces neznam kakvo sranje napravit, al' vremenom ces razlohati to sve
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bas citam, thx
<Mmike> nije grozno ko kad gas i kocnicu istovremeno stices :)
<Mmike> konstantno, jel :D
<Mmike> "
<Mmike> Besides, you need that hand free to talk on the phone." :D
<ivoks> ono sto me sokiralo
<ivoks> je citroen
<ivoks> pardon, renault
<ivoks> http://1001carreviews.com/wp-content/gallery/renault-espace-5-2015-2016/8.jpg
<ivoks> koje oni droge puse?
<ivoks> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/_U5h0d8bsUY/maxresdefault.jpg
<ivoks> koje su to 3pm?
<BotaniCar> oni su uvijek bili avangardni. Da im auti nisu tako precijenjeni ja bi vjerojatno vozio renoa. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: "he problem is that some people put sideways pressure on the shifter, it's not the downward force due to the weight that causes the problem. " nije bed u pritisku nego to kaj mrduljimo 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: bed je kaj nedas mjenjacu da 'dise', koliko god da se tebi cinilo da je pritisak minimalan
<dodobas> a najbolje je kad vozis mazdu 6... i onda ti mjenjac ispadne iz brzine... :)
<dodobas> u voznji ...
<dodobas> nikad mazda ...
<Mmike> dodobas: bed je i kad se zaletis u zid, pa ti pukne lim :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da, zgleda da je tak. Nije mi onkraj pameti bilo da je taj mehanizam tako delikatan, pogotovo jer imam mjenjac kojem za Å¡prebacivanje u rikverc moram pritisnuti rucicu
<ivoks> renault je bezveze
<ivoks> kao i onaj puzo
<Mmike> moj stari ima megane
<Mmike> sad je vec auto 6 godina star
<ivoks> vec
<Mmike> i kad se naviknes na te neke cudne djidje, auto je super
<Mmike> pogotovo a autoput i duga putovanja
<BotaniCar> ivoks: reno je super, ako ignoriras da je kvaran u bozju mater i pre skup. 
<Mmike> em je dizlo pa ne trosi nist
<Mmike> em je tak udobno mekan da je to milina
<ivoks> http://www.wheelsmag.com.au/media/2443632/renault-megane-interior.jpg
<ivoks> kak se naviknes na ovo?
<ivoks> kak?
<Mmike> al' zato neka 'brza' voznja je - nemoguca :)
<ivoks> gle ti ovu 'tesla inspired' imbecilnost
<ivoks> pa ako hoces upaliti grijanje, moras blejat u ekran 20 sekundi
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj postoje maxdsl paketi koji su traffic limited?
<Mmike> tipa, 5 giga ?
<Mmike> ili nesto?
<Mmike> kaj nema samo flatrate danas?
<ivoks> postoje
<ivoks> flat je svuda opcija
<Mmike> oooooo, mysql manual
<Mmike> odes na replication options 
<Mmike> i ima 1001 opcija za konfiguriranje binlogova
<Mmike> al' ove nema: https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/replication-options-binary-log.html#sysvar_max_binlog_size
<ivoks> a ja ocekivao 'baj suport from orakl'
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> da bar
<Mmike> al' brijem da im mysql vise para i slave nosi nego drekljakl
<Mmike> aha, aha, max-binlogs-size nema, ali max_binlog_size ima!
<Mmike> konzistentnos prije svega
<Mmike> t
<Mmike> t
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2l6nk7pMQ0
<datase> YouTube: Super Car Driver Idiots Compiltion 2015 - 0:05:03 - 22113214 views - 44597 likes / 7901 dislikes
<Mmike> ubio mazdu 2
<Mmike> reklo bi se da je mazda2 oduzela prednost
<ivoks> pa...
<ivoks> 5 godina stari a6 se moze prodati za 250.000kn
<ivoks> pa to opce nije lose
<dodobas> daklem ... s kojim code review alatima imate iskustva ?
<Mmike> dodobas: gerrit
<Mmike> dodobas: i launchpad
<Mmike> i 
<Mmike> OPET MI JE NETKO MAZNUO KAVU
<ivoks> gerrit je ok
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> https://www.dasweltauto.hr/d/detail#brand=QXVkaQ**&carId=1116501309&carIndex=6&garantie=false&maxPage=4&modelgroup=QXVkaXxBdWRpIEE2&privat=false&umkreis=30
<ivoks> to je jedno 200.000kn jeftinije od novog
<ivoks> i skoro manje od 30.000 eura
<Mmike> ivoks: tbg, launchpad mi je 101 puta bolji
<Mmike> jedino sto je bzr totalno u bananni
<Mmike> a gerrit je git, pa ajde
<ivoks> pa imas git u lp-u
<Mmike> sad novi juju-deployer zna branchati/cloneati iz gita
<ivoks> pa kad su charmovi u gitu
<Mmike> pa je branchanje openstack charmova (kak su sad u githubu) 1001 put brze :)
<Mmike> onak, deployam openstack, i svi charmovi dodju odmah, osim mongodba koji je jos u launchpadu, to traje
<Mmike> btw, 'imas git u lpu' je k'o da velis 'imas biciklisticke staze u zagrebu'
<dodobas> launchpad kao codereview alat ? 
<ivoks> pa da
<dodobas> ono sto meni trenutno fali je da se zadrzi kontekste izmedju dva updatea CRa
<dodobas> onaj sto ima na BitBucketu.. jer samo prirucan jer gubi kontekst
<dodobas> ivoks: imas neki demo/screenshot/video ?
<ivoks> nemam video
<ivoks> al koristim to svaki dan maltene
<ivoks> u biti Mmike ti to koristi vise nego ja
<ivoks> a razliku izmedju dva commita vidis
<Mmike> dodobas: mislmi da to zove jedan rucak danas pa da porazgovaramo!
<ivoks> ali meni je gerrit bolji
<dodobas> ok, ali ostaju li komentari na commitu ... ?
<Mmike> gerrit ima ruzno sucelje
<Mmike> dodobas: ostaju
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> launchpad je bolje integriran i sve to
<Mmike> dodobas: jesi blizu grin golda?
<dodobas> jos da se moze instalirat lokalno :)
<dodobas> Mmike: da, jako
<ivoks> pa... moze
<Mmike> dodobas: ocemo jest?
<dodobas> sutrak... danas sam vec u planovima :)
<ivoks> nije nista vise komplicirano nego li gerrit/buildd/jenkins/git/bugzilla u jednom (jer LP je sve to i jos vise) :)
<ivoks> https://dev.launchpad.net/Running
<Mmike> dodobas: nemrem sutrak :(
<Mmike> A DAAAAAAAAAAAJ DAAAAAAAAAANAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS
<ivoks> Mmike bi jeo
<dodobas> ne mogu dva rucka danas :)
<Mmike> ivoks: aj me ti vodi jest, i tak bi bio red da platis vise neki rucak :D
<Mmike> moze i mi... di me mkirka?
<Mmike> mirka?
<dodobas> ivoks: a da... samo tesko je procijeniti da li inkrementalna integracija vise alata (prema potrebi) oduzme vise vremena od integracije nekog gotovog rjesenja koje radi tocno na nacin kako su autori zamislili
<ivoks> mirka je otisla
<ivoks> dodobas: dao sam ti link
<ivoks> dodobas: cini se kao manje od 10ak naredbi od nule do lokalnog LP-a
<ivoks> tak da... mirka vise nije tu
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<Mmike> ivoks: kud je osla?!
<ivoks> morati ces dobro potegnuti ako hoces s njom na cugu
<dodobas> ivoks: a hebote instaliacija ... to majmun danas napravi ... 
<Mmike> cek cek, launchpad se moze lokalno instalirat?
<Mmike> wooooooo-ha!
<dodobas> govorim o intergaciji ...
<ivoks> integraciji cega?
<ivoks> s cime bi integrirao lp?
<ivoks> sto ti fali?
<dodobas> lp u workflow/kulturu organizacije ...
<jelly> hipchat
<ivoks> doduse, imas API
<ivoks> vidis, poceo si koristiti izraz lp
<ivoks> to ti tak ide
<ivoks> bug 123? pad.lv/123
<ivoks> bzr checkout?
<ivoks> bzr pull lp:moj-kod
<jelly> lol, bzr
<ivoks> ili git checkout lp:whatever
<dodobas> bzr ... nemoj se salit ...
<ivoks> iliti clone
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> los je bzr :)
<Mmike> najvise mi ide na zivce sto nema branchanja
<Mmike> onak kak git to radi
<ivoks> ima, ali ne kao git
<Mmike> neg moras 101 direktorij imat ak ces imat 101 branch
<ivoks> skroz drugacije
<ivoks> mene to isto iritira
<Mmike> i onda, popizdim :)
<Mmike> doduse, gerrit worklflow za openstack i sad charmove je isto sjebat
<Mmike> ak radis s 2 workstationa onda je naporno
<ivoks> spava mi se
<Mmike> nemam centralno mjesto neg uvijek moram refove gledat,srecom gerrit daje copy/paste naredbe za to
<Mmike> iako si mislim da cu sve to na github, pa onda od tamo u gerrit
<ivoks> http://www.vw.com/
<ivoks> pa jebem vam mater
<ivoks> eto, necu kupiti vw jer me njihov web zivcira
<BotaniCar> Kak cu ja otkaz' dat'. 
<BotaniCar> Fakat mi se vise ne da postavljati sustave cija je svrha da podizu ucinkovitost i ubrzavaju stvari, da bi gledao kako ih unistavaju i krivo upotrebljavaju vec prvog dana
<Mmike> a i zato kaj varaju :)
<BotaniCar> Sad dignem kolaboracijsku okolinu i kolaborira se tako da se svi mailaju, a onda mailove attachaju u sustav. 
<BotaniCar> Idem u pi*ku materinu.
<Mmike> kolaboracionist
<BotaniCar> suradjuje ? 
<BotaniCar> Otisao sam galamiti na sheficu, lakse mi je. 
<ivoks> let za vancouver
<ivoks> krecem u nedjelju u 10:40
<ivoks> dolazim u nedjelju u 15:20
<jelly> 10 sati?
<ivoks> + vremenska razlika :)
<ivoks> koja je 9h
 * jelly ne zna na s koje strane je vancouver
<ivoks> japanerosima je super
<ivoks> oni kad iz tokija idu u vancouver, dobiju cijeli jedan dan
<ivoks> krenu u subotu popodne
<ivoks> slete u subotu ujutro
<jelly> 9h sugerira pacificku stranu
<ivoks> al zato kad idu natrag je jebada :)
<ivoks> lete 10ak sati
<ivoks> a polete ujutro, da bi sletili dan kasnije navecer
<jelly> naravno, japan zivi u buducnosti
<ivoks> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-10-update-brings-vpn-support-new-out-of-the-box-experience-502575.shtml
<BotaniCar> #onokad ti netko napise da imaju "fallover cluster" :) 
<jelly> iskreno!
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> srce ti
<Mmike> eto sam imao gerrit nightmare upravo :)
<Mmike> srecom dobri ljudi pomognu
<dodobas> gerrit je ruzan... 
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> i komplikovan malo
<Mmike> lp je pregledniji i cisci
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> i sporji
<Mmike> doduse
<Mmike> neznam kak lokalni lp radi :D
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj nema gitlab neki review drekec?
<ivoks> http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/details.html?id=220789175&ambitCountry=DE&damageUnrepaired=NO_DAMAGE_UNREPAIRED&scopeId=C&withImage=true&zipcode=&climatisation=&adLimitation=&interiorTypes=LEATHER&interiorTypes=ALCANTARA&features=ELECTRIC_ADJUSTABLE_SEATS&features=XENON_HEADLIGHTS&features=FULL_SERVICE_HISTORY&sortOption.sortBy=creationTime&isSearchRequest=true&minPowerAsArray=147&minPowerAsArray=KW&min
<ivoks> Price=10000&pageNumber=1#
<ivoks> ako netko hoce
<ivoks> https://store.bq.com/gl/ubuntu-edition
<SilverSpace> bemti kad covijek mora jesti travu :(
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to nema 3/4G , samo WiFi ?
<ivoks> iskreno, ne znam
<ivoks> zlo mi je
<Mmike> ivoks: kad cloud-init zavrsi, jel' se mogu nekak ulogirat na stroj s konzole? 
<Mmike> username/password neki da postavi?
<ivoks> ne ako nisi postavio password
<ivoks> doduse, ovisi od distribucije
<ivoks> neki cloud imagei imaju defaultni password
<ivoks> npr cirros
<Mmike> http://cloudinit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/topics/examples.html
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> dodobas: kak se zove onaj emacs drekec koji si mi jepstsao bio?
<dodobas> Mmike: spacemacs ?
<dodobas> Mmike: ima review .. trebalo bi testirati ...
<Mmike> spacemacs!
<dodobas> ha, cini se da cu probati gitlab-ce ... 
<ivoks> http://49.media.tumblr.com/dc83b19e0bad6b6f4b8bb957c97bc305/tumblr_o3354hA5N81rcy52uo1_400.gif
<Mmike> ivoks: kul :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kad cemo pivkana ispit fakat dugo nismo 
<ivoks> o lol
<ivoks> https://portal.mossfon.com/CHANGELOG.txt
<ivoks> bar znamo kako je procurilo
<ivoks> http://wptavern.com/outdated-and-vulnerable-wordpress-and-drupal-versions-may-have-contributed-to-the-panama-papers-breach
<Mmike> pa ti koristi wp :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to me pitas kao da ja upravljam svojim vremenom :) Kad mi zena da da izadjem iz kuce :) 
<ivoks> The firm ran its unencrypted emails through an outdated (2009) version of Microsoft’s Outlook Web Access. 
<BotaniCar> Mwahahahahaha
<ivoks> koji. panjevi.
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a joj:)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ti zena zagorka? :)
<SilverSpace> jebo ove gradevinare kaj nitko ne zna graditi normalne zardinjere 50x50 kocku 
<SilverSpace> sve neke kerifeke
<SilverSpace> izvode 
<SilverSpace> na netu nadem jednu jedinu i to u srbiji 
<SilverSpace> mislim da cu se sam primiti betoniranja
<SilverSpace> gle ti ovo pa necu na grob stavit to nego mi treba na balkonu http://www.fuckan.hr/novi_site/images/stories/virtuemart/product/vaza-54_velika_slika.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj ti je s mikrofonom?
<SilverSpace> spat
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-08
<ivoks> Mmike: nista
<ivoks> Mmike: ti si se slabo cuo i ti si slabo cuo, tak da je bilo nes do tebe
<Mmike> ivoks: nope, jedino to se nisi dobro cuo
<Mmike> eda i bruksa sam odlicno cuo
<Mmike> u biti uvijek kad tebe imam na h/o negdje lose te cujem
<ivoks> jer si navikao na njih
<Mmike> ne, ivoks, lose se cujes :)
<Mmike> budem te snimio drugi put, pash vidjet
<ivoks> pa to ti je bs, jer ne koristim iste uredjaje
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> Ovak se pije! https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlt1/v/t1.0-9/12919699_10207812262976391_6090446883562478895_n.jpg?oh=d83aade269fa06401699938aeb23816b&oe=57855284
<Mmike> kak mislis - ne koristis iste uredjaje?
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da koristis - lose uredjaje :D
<ivoks> nekad laptop, nekad desktop, nekad telefon1, nekad telefon2
<Mmike> da, ne znam, al' lose te cujem vecinu vremena
<ivoks> pa sad... ili su svi losi ili si ti los ;)
<Mmike> jucer sam te bas onak, lose cuo
<Mmike> i onda pojacam da te cujem
<Mmike> i onda ed nesh veli i otpadne mi uho jer zagrmi
<Mmike> moguce je da kad H/O imas na telefonu da je to lose,
<Mmike> a kad si za kompom da je ok
<Mmike> Sad kad vidim maas 1.5 kuzim koliko je maas uznapredovao
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5S8kFvXpo4&nohtml5=False
<datase> YouTube: The Computer Chronicles - Operating Systems (1984) - 0:28:53 - 15752 views - 121 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> lose je, s onim drekom za mobile hotspot, sto je zaobljen, pa se sam upali u torbi :/
<vileni_> kako zaobljen
<Mmike> ivoks: http://www.mps.hr/default.aspx?id=14234
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' ti placas ovo, ili je ovo neko novo govno?
<Mmike> vileni_: blago :)
<Mmike> dovoljno da se gumb 'sam' pritisne
<Mmike> ovo s virtualkama je postalo bolesno, previse levela nestanja :)
<vileni_> https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4dsrj8/mossack_fonseca_breach_wordpress_revolution/
<vileni_> ja imam samo virtualke u virtualkama, koliko ti levela imas?
<Mmike> pa, imao sam virtualku u virtualki
<Mmike> i sad sam unutra iso radit nesto, ne znajuc d asam u virtualiziranoj virtualci
<ivoks> Mmike: doo placa
<ivoks> obrt ne
<Mmike> "Pravne i fizičke osobe koje u Republici Hrvatskoj obavljaju gospodarsku djelatnost plaćaju naknadu za korištenje općekorisnih funkcija šuma."
<Mmike> Po ovome bi trebao i obrt placati.
<Mmike> A s obzirom da je to zakon iz 2005te, to sam trebao placati od uvijek!
<Mmike> Al' tek mi sad doslo da moram platiti.
<Mmike> ivoks: na koji racun to placas, direktno Hrvatskim Sumama ili /
<Mmike> Jer meni je moja tetka dala isti broj racuna kao i za Ivi stup mirovinskog.
<ivoks> Mmike: ma ja to cekam da se nakupi, pa onda platim
<ivoks> tu i tamo zaboravim
<ivoks> prve godine mi je dosao nalog da platim 0,01kn
<BotaniCar> Ispada da te sume i nisu nesto korisne :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mj6nIgt9bQM
<datase> YouTube: Agnostic Front - United Blood (EP) (1983) Full Album - 0:06:10 - 2904 views - 33 likes / 1 dislikes
<ivoks> BotaniCar: za 0,01lp morao sam isprintati 3 papira, poslati postom i uplatiti preko internet bankarstva
<hrvojem> Mmike: koliko vidim ide u drzavni proracun, barem ja tamo uplacujem
<ivoks> svekupno je placanje naknade za sume ucinilo vise stete sumi nego li tih 0,01kn moze kompenzirati
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jesi skuzio kak ministrica prica da ce ustediti 20 milera internom e-mail komunikacijom, nije im onkraj pameti izracunati koliko bi poduzetnici ustedjeli u kumulativu da oni mogu s drzavom odradjivati svu komunikaciju mailom. 
<hrvojem> gdje bi lupali pecat onda
<BotaniCar> Eo gle te shume, zbog 0,01lp ti potrosis infrastrukture u vrijednosti 5kn, i mirka ne dobije povisicu, nabijem ih
<ivoks> BotaniCar: u njennu obranu, to ne spada u njenu domenu
<ivoks> al da...
<dodobas> F4
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako ti i ja radimo u krovnom tijelu tvoje firme i ja nesto primjetim, a ne kazem, glup sam . Zar ne ? I, ako ikad skuzis da te niam upozorio , iako je van moje zone nadleznosti, ljutit ce se. Meni je debilan izgovor "to nije moja zona odgovornosti". Nemoj djelovati, upozori. 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nekako se nadam da su svi u ovoj vladi svjesni toga
<ivoks> i da ce to malo pocistiti
<ivoks> mislim, most nema neke opcije
<BotaniCar> Ili to ili ce vas tri kaj jos realizirate profit preseliti firme van, pa ce s nama pokrepati od gladi. 
<ivoks> oni su politicki mrtvi jer je 90% populacije u ovoj zemlji politicki retardirano
<ivoks> pa evo, rimac seli van
<ivoks> frend iz bellabeata je morao van
<dodobas> ne seli, ako nece morati , tako kaze :)
<BotaniCar> :( 
<ivoks> morati ce
<ivoks> sandro mi je pricao
<BotaniCar> partneri / financijaci ce ga izlobirati van
<ivoks> investitor mu je rekao da mora izaci iz hrvatske i bilo gdje
<ivoks> bilo gdje
<BotaniCar> ^^^ eto
<ivoks> jer da se ovdje novci izgube putem do korisnika
<dodobas> pa nije valjda da vas boli K tko gdje nadje srecu ... 
<ivoks> ja znam da sandro nije bio sretan zbog toga
<ivoks> a sigurno nije ni rimac
<ivoks> niti bi ja bio sretan da moram nekamo
<ivoks> tako da oni nisu trazili srecu
<ivoks> oni su samo prezivljavali
<dodobas> u prirodi covjeka je da prezivljava ... prorok Ivan Horvat ...
<Mmike> hrvojem: to placas od uvijek, ili? Meni tek sad doslo, 200 i kusur kuna, za cijelu 2015tu. Iako pise u zakonu da se placa tromjesecno, meni knjigovodza veli da se placa godisnje.
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> pocet cu to sve ignorirati
<ivoks> i cekati ovrhe
<ivoks> jer vise ni ne znam sto i koliko platiti
<ivoks> i to debilno mijenjanje racuna i poziva na broj
<ivoks> ja nesto placao po starom pozivu na broj, neznajuci da se promijenilo
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' pecatiras? :D
<ivoks> i preplatio
<ivoks> i to mi tamo stoji
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
 * Mmike isto ne :)
<ivoks> i rekao sam racunovodji da ako im dodje inspekcija
<ivoks> da me nazove
<ivoks> da cu doci tamo
<ivoks> ubiti boga u onome tko zajebava
<ivoks> otici u zatvor
<BotaniCar> +++
<ivoks> i onda se iseliti
<ivoks> pas im mater komunisticku
<BotaniCar> Bolje ti je prvo iseliti, tko ce docekati red za uci u zatvor, guzva je 
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, ako inspektoru samo polomis par kostiju i dobijes financijsku kaznu, to platis odmah i imas 50% popusta 
<BotaniCar> koja smo lakrdija, imamo popust na kaznu ako platis na vrijeme .. 
<BotaniCar> Fakat treba pocet' tamburat skluzbenike
<Mmike> pa vi glasajte za hdz
<Mmike> ili za sdp
<Mmike> eto na
<BotaniCar> Bolje nego, kao ja, pristupiti maloj stranci i istrositi se na stranku koja nije ni zastupnika dobila. 
<Mmike> doprinosi osli gore
<BotaniCar> Jos se nisam u HDZ uclanio, spor sam k'o blato
<hrvojem> Mmike: oduvijek placam
<Mmike> Doso mi Kindle!
<hrvojem> koji si uzeo na kraju?
<Mmike> bijeli :)
<Mmike> WP63GW
<hrvojem> o.O
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Glare-Free-Touchscreen-Display-Wi-Fi/dp/B00I15SB16
<Mmike> to je taj, cini se
<Mmike> samo kaj je moj bijeli
<Mmike> osjetim da je tezi od 4tvorke
<Mmike> deblji je
<Mmike> i ima hrapavu pozadinu (to me najvise zivcira trenutno)
<Mmike> al' se cini da ima bolju rezoluciju
<Mmike> i touch je, pa je 101 put lakse upisati wifi password i amazon user/password
<Mmike> jedino, to radis jednom pa onda dugo ne
<Mmike> hrvojem: kaki t iimas?
<hrvojem> paperwhite 
<hrvojem> generacija prije ovog najnovijeg
<Mmike> hrvojem: to nije ovo kaj sam ja kupio?
<ivoks> kindle je zakon
<ivoks> ovaj zadnji je sad izasao
<ivoks> nema tjedan dana, jel
<Mmike> kak da ja sad sve knjige ponovo skinem a da ne moram jednu po jednu kliketat?
<ivoks> ?
<Mmike> a ima na webu
<Mmike> naporno je
<ivoks> nisam ni shvatio pitanje
<Mmike> hrvojem: meni veli da je ovo kaj ja imam Kindle 7th generation
<Mmike> vise mi se svidjao stari kindle
<Mmike> ovaj je nekak
<Mmike> glomazan :)
<Mmike> mislmi, nije, al'...
<Mmike> nije tak slick k'o onaj prije
<BotaniCar>  Ekipa si narucuje mohito bez alkohola :) Piju mineralnu s mentom i limetom :)
<ivoks> i mljevenim ledom
<ivoks> to me iritira u sadu
<ivoks> kad mi stave vodu s mljevenim ledom
<BotaniCar> Da da ili kad traze mohito bez leda i cude se akd ne valja :) 
<ivoks> kaj cu s tim, zvakat?
<BotaniCar> Drito
<Mmike> meni se cude kad velim 'no ice'
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> ne mozes u americi ne traziti lef
<ivoks> led
<Mmike> mosh, kak ne :)
<Mmike> malo te cudno gledaju, doduse
<Mmike> al' fak ju i led, vracao sam cugu nazad jer je bila puna leda
<Mmike> pogotovo gore na sjeveru, vani je -30, a ovaj mi donese led preliven s malo kole
<Mmike> kaj cu s tim
<BotaniCar> Em ti, imat' ovog ivoksa na kanalu je k'o da si pristekan zicom direktno na BBC1 :) http://net.hr/danas/novac/vijest-koja-je-uzdrmala-startup-scenu-mate-rimac-seli-sjediste-tvrtke-iz-hrvatske/
<ivoks> to je kao da u hrvatskoj trazis maslinovo ulje, ali ne ekstra djevicansko
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to je bilo samo pitanje vremena
<ivoks> na zalost
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ma smijem se kak na ovom kanalu uvijek prvo i cujem vijesti i vidim neki smijesni video i .. ma sve :) 
<ivoks> i naucis nesto
<BotaniCar> Da sam malo pametniji, stavio bih to prvo 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vrsta trensa koja mi se jako dopada se zove - FullOn! :)
<BotaniCar> lol, de linkaj nekaj, danas sam sam u uredu, mogu biti glasan :) 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vibcde-AIJ0
<datase> YouTube: "Psychedelic Times" (PsyTrance - Full On) - 1:00:01 - 200205 views - 1277 likes / 42 dislikes
 * Mmike pali velike zvucnike
<BotaniCar> Meni je to prevec EDM-a-like , ja sam vise za epic trance 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPvhUpnocx0&nohtml5=False
<datase> YouTube: Quench Dreams - 0:06:10 - 1081279 views - 4473 likes / 73 dislikes
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sin-poznatog-poduzetnika-skrivio-novu-tesku-nesrecu-oduzeli-mu-vozacku-za-b--ali-ne-i-za-c-i-d-kategoriju/1556939/
<ivoks> vidi ovaj tekst
<ivoks> prometna nesreca sa teskim posljedicama
<ivoks> srecom, bez najtezih (smrt)
<ivoks> i covjek je kriv, sve 5
<Mmike> BotaniCar: EDM-a?
<ivoks> ali...
<ivoks> sin ovog onog, pa cemo napraviti tekst od 5 kartica
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vibcde-AIJ0
<datase> YouTube: "Psychedelic Times" (PsyTrance - Full On) - 1:00:01 - 200205 views - 1277 likes / 42 dislikes
<Mmike> ne to!
<Mmike> www.jutarnji.hr refused to connect.
<Mmike> to! :D
<ivoks> a jucer bile dvije nesrece sa smrtnim posljedicama
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Electronic Dance Music, mislim da smo mi to zvali - dens :)
<Mmike> ivoks: da, ja vidio jednu, prosli pored lika netom se desilo sranje :/
<ivoks> i tekstovi u jutarnjem, zajedno za te dvije nesrece, nisu ni pola ovog teksta
<Mmike> i onda sinoc idem doma, i pred haustorom, jos jedan motorist se razlijepio
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, ovaj gore je malo jadnjikav
<BotaniCar> Da se razmemo, ja goa trance nemrem smisliti od kad sam ~95 nasao goa generator koji je bio velik 70kb i genreirao je slusljivu gou.
<BotaniCar> Takodjer, potpisnik sam izjave da nista ispod 100BPM nije muzika. Dakle, krele sam :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: tvoj kindle ima svjetlo?
<Mmike> cini se da ovaj koji imam nema
<hrvojem> ima
<Mmike> wo, novi softver
<Mmike> kul! :)
<hrvojem> ja sam svog uzeo oko bozica 2014, jer je bila neka akcija mislim da sam paperwhite platio malo vise nego sto je kostao ovaj obicni
<Mmike> ja sam ovaj platio 400 kuna
<Mmike> 600 je bio, pa sam dobio popust neki na edigitalu
<Mmike> ono, fakat je cijena zakon
<Mmike> jedino, velim... na prvu mi se stari kindle vise dopada
<ivoks> i knjige je gust citati
<Mmike> al' vidtcemo, vidtcemo
<Mmike> ivoks: da, zakon je uredjaj
<Mmike> velim, najbolji gadget ikad
<hrvojem> da
<hrvojem> od svih stvari koje sam narucivao, ovo je definitivno najbolja
<ivoks> i jeftina
<ivoks> u godinu dana sam procitao vise knjiga na kindleu nego li obicnih u cijelom zivotu
<ivoks> nije mi na cast, ali bar se mijenjam
<hrvojem> jedino jos uvijek mi je lakse strucnu literaturu i "tehnicke" knjige na papiru citat
<hrvojem> ali za sve ostalo kindle je zakon
<BotaniCar> recimo da zelim imati ~50GB selfhosted slika za potrebe sluzenja jednoj aplikaciji, koja bi te slike embedala u svoj interfejs. Kakav storage bi preporucili ? Kad bi bio siguran da volumen nece rasti, to bi nakrcao na neke SSDove na istoj kanti di i aplikaciju, ali ne mogu biti siguran u to, volumen bi mogao narasti i za red velicine. 
<Mmike> hrvojem: meni cak i ne
<Mmike> hrvojem: citam sad Computer Networks od Tannenbauma, i super je na kindlu
<Mmike> prejebeno je to s kindlom sto kad izgubis stari, kupis novi, dobis sve knjige :)
<Mmike> pa ne moras kupovati opet :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: cak i 'The Way To Go' ide na kindlu, al' je lakse kad sjedis uz komp i isprobavas odmah sve
<dodobas> a DRM ti nije problem ?
<ivoks> drm nema veze s kindlom
<ivoks> vec sa sadrzajem
<ivoks> ja imam ne-drm knjige na kindleu
<ivoks> i zasto bi bio problem?
<Mmike> da i imam
<Mmike> zakaj bi to bio problem?
<Mmike> dok god ih mogu citati?
<ivoks> bas
<ivoks> sto je tocno problem s drmom?
<Mmike> nda, sve .pdfove koje sam imao na starom kindlu vise nemam :D
<ivoks> pdf na kindlu?
<ivoks> uzas.
<Mmike> ivoks: au contraire, odlicno je
<Mmike> ovisno o PDFu, dakako
<ivoks> kindle je los pdf reader
<ivoks> jer i nije pdf reader
<ivoks> najobicniji viewer
<Mmike> al' recimo, cijeli Applied Cryptography (ok, vecinu, jer je pola toga naporno za citanje) sam procitao u PDF obliku
<Mmike> i skroz je kul
<dodobas> ivoks: nisam niti rekao da je DRM povezan s kindlom... lose zakljucujes ...
<dodobas> ili ti nije problem i ok je sto digitalni zapis ima expiry date ... odnosno nista ne posjedujes vec samo rentas ...
<dodobas> meni to smeta... 
<dodobas> pa ako mogu ne 'trosim' DRM sadrzaj
<ivoks> pa ako si platio 50 centi za rentanje sadrzaja, onda ga bas i nisi kupio, nije tvoj, jel
<ivoks> rentao si ga
<drj_cro> jel ko testirao performance izmedju glusterfs,ocfs2 i gfs2?
<Mmike> drj_cro: nisam, al' glusterfs je ocajno spor
<ivoks> drj_cro: iss, uzas
<Mmike> jos kad imas malo fajlova, ajde
<ivoks> ocfs2 i gfs2 bi trebali nestati vise
<Mmike> al' ak imas hrpu fajlova, i nedo bog vise nodeova, u-zas
<ivoks> opcenito je to problem sa shared filesystem
<ivoks> jer je problem locking
<drj_cro> ivoks: sto onda je new a dobro
<ivoks> a svi oni koriste dlm
<ivoks> drj_cro: nista
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> ma ne samo locking
<ivoks> sto ti treba?
<Mmike> sporo je
<Mmike> by design
<Mmike> gluster je spor je stalno provjerava metadata
<drj_cro> testiram nesto drugo da maknemo gluster
<Mmike> drj_cro: ceph! :D
<ivoks> drj_cro: za sto ti treba?
<ivoks> jer... postoji skroz drugaciji pristup
<drj_cro> za spremanje fajlova(hebeni cloud) 
<ivoks> pa zasto ne spremas to na object store?
<drj_cro> bas sad testirao i lizardfs, al taj umre jako
<ivoks> zasto ne koristiti httpov put i get
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> nfs!
<ivoks> mislim, to je object store
<ivoks> ili nfs na cephu, da
<Mmike> put/get
<Mmike> cuj ovog :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> put/get, da
<Mmike> kakav mrtvi put get :)
<Mmike> covjek hoce - filesystem 
<ivoks> ja sam ga pitao za sto mu treba
<Mmike> pa za kaj obicno ljudima treba filesystem?
<ivoks> mozda mu ne treba fs, mozda misli da mu treba
<Mmike> za put/get moras imat neki drek koji zna putat/getat
<ivoks> Mmike: uglavnom im ne treba
<jelly> mozda ne zna da treba rewriteati aplikaciju na nesto bolje
<Mmike> mozda mu ne treba aplikacija
<Mmike> nego - filesystem
<ivoks> uglavnom ljudima treba storage
<ivoks> ne filesystem
<ivoks> nesto gdje ce spremiti podatke
<ivoks> i nije ih briga za ctime/mtime/uid/gid/perms...
<Mmike> pa, ak su podaci fajlovi - filesystem je prirodna stvar
<ivoks> bila je
<ivoks> u 20. stoljecu
<Mmike> nope, je jos uvijek
<jelly> drj_cro: koliko fileova, koliko velikih, ACL/permissioni potrebni ili ne?
<ivoks> Mmike: odi to reci svim vecim web servisima
<ivoks> pa ce ti se nasmijati
<ivoks> u biti nemoj
<Mmike> moguce
<drj_cro> sry, tel bio
<Mmike> ak su debili
<ivoks> jer radis za canonical
<Mmike> recimo, imam mp3 kolekciju
<ivoks> pa ce misliti da su svi tak blesavi
<Mmike> kakav fakin put/get?
<Mmike> zelim da to stoji na filesystemu
<Mmike> jer imam softver koji cita i pise - fajlove
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi cuo za amazon s3
<drj_cro> treba storage generalno ne fs, mjesto di ce customeri spremat svoje slikice :)
<ivoks> ili openstack swift
<Mmike> kao sto 90% softvera radi
<ivoks> drj_cro: eee slikice
<ivoks> object store je idealan
<Mmike> ne vidim kak je idealan :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: web aplikacija?
<Mmike> mislmi, ak programiras iznova, onda je to svakako nesto za razmotriti
<ivoks> Mmike: onda citaj i uci
<Mmike> al' ak imas gotovo
<Mmike> ivoks: trkeljas bez veze :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: do tell more, ja moram slike spremat negdje na nesh kaj ih moze brzo-sluzit' , nit' imam planiran hardver ni FS ni OS ni nish. 
<drj_cro> koristim vec i s3, al treba i lokalno fs za medju spremanje na s3(potrgana app)
<Mmike> ak mu ne treba filesystem, druga prica
<ivoks> drj_cro: zasto ne onda sloziti ceph lokalno i koristiti radosgw na cephu
<Mmike> ak mu treba filesystem, onda kakav put/get
<ivoks> drj_cro: i onda imas isti interface prema s3 i prema lokalnom storageu
<ivoks> drj_cro: sto znaci da aplikaciju moras minimalno modificirati
<drj_cro> aj probam i ceph-a 
<ivoks> radosgw ti daje osnovni s3 compatibility
<ivoks> put/get/delete
<ivoks> i zato je Mmike samo inzenjer, a ne arhitekt
<Mmike> imas i cephfs
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> joj
<Mmike> nemoj da pocenm pricat
<Mmike> o arhitektima :)
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> reci mu Mmike 
<Mmike> i kak inzinjeri moraju doc krpat sranja koja arhitekti rade
<drj_cro> :)))
<Mmike> jer 'customer je tako htio', 'jebe mi se, necu ja popravljat poslije' :)
<Mmike> arhitekt
<Mmike> put/get
<BotaniCar> :) Mmike nemas vizije, nikad od tebe presales-arhitekta :) 
<Mmike> to ti je, pojavi se novi hype onda odmah AJMO TO SVI
<ivoks> ajde, primi se sqla i ostavi odrasle da rade svoj posao
<Mmike> da, idem popravljat put/getove
<ivoks> drj_cro: koristite bas amazonov s3 ili neki drugi?
<Mmike> drj_cro: javi kaj si nasao, jer bi ja rado ovaj gluster zamijenio necim :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: najbolje uzet neki S3 compatibility layer, koji ce... trpati na filesystem :-)
<Mmike> gluster radi super ak imas do 200-300 fajlova i 2-3-4 noda max. Vise od toga (1000 failova i/ili 5 nodeova), i stvar je neupotrebljivo spora
<Mmike> jelly: i onda napraviti posix wrapper koji ce pricati s tim s3 :)
<Mmike> oh, look, pa to ima vec :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja ne kuzim kaj ti brijes, full on je super :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: generaliziram, shame on me. Da, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGHxe_QOHgc&nohtml5=False na primjer je slusljiv
<datase> YouTube: Psychedelic Full On Morning Progressive Trance Set 2012 - Dj Amnesic Mix #10 - 1:26:31 - 3164764 views - 17936 likes / 710 dislikes
<drj_cro> ivoks: amazonov
<BotaniCar> jelly: postoji S3 compatability layer za ext* ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak mislis - za ext?
<BotaniCar> jelly: brijem da , ako ce biti para, stvar treba dat' nekom CDN-u i linkat' se na njega.
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne jos, ali sigurno ce netko izmisliti
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imas onaj s3fs ili kako vec, fuse brija
<vileni_> to je sporo tek
<Mmike> naravno da je sporo :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: koristite CDN onda?
<Mmike> nesh to moutnat, nije zamisljeno da se tak koristi :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sve si mislim, iako mu nje nalik, da me jelly zajebaje :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://tecadmin.net/mount-s3-bucket-centosrhel-ubuntu-using-s3fs/
<BotaniCar> Mmike/jelly: hostanje na amazonu mi bas nije privlacno, do sad sam imao bolji uptime od njih :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Mmike kak se to ponasa ako veza pukne, isto k'o fuse ? 
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> imas i https://github.com/redbo/cloudfuse.git
<Mmike> za mountat swift :)
<BotaniCar> Nemrem se zajebavat' s takvim drkarijama za produkciju :) 
<ivoks> i pol sata kasnije, doci ce na put/get
<ivoks> dobro je, bar mu nece trebati tjedan dana
<Mmike> ak mu treba s3 onda mu je glupo brljavit sa mountanjem istoga kroz filesystem
<Mmike> al' ak mu treba filesystem, kakav put get
<Mmike> eto ti primjer
<Mmike> imas wordpress
<ivoks> glupane
<ivoks> nisi ni poslusao covjeka
<ivoks> procitaj sto je napisao
<ivoks> vec koriste s3
<ivoks> samo zeli imati to jos i lokalno
<ivoks> cak je i napisao da ne treba filesystem
 * Mmike ignorira ovog fake-arhitekta koji misli da je popio svu pamet svijeta a u biti je samo izfrustriran sam sobom pa onda, jer ne zna drugacije, vrijedja ljude oko sebe :) 
<ivoks> bitno da ides drvit
<drj_cro> ma ne zelim lokalno, moram lokalno radi glupe app
<drj_cro> jel prvo iz app dode lokalno, pa onda se slikice/filmice transkodiraju i salju na s3
<Mmike> ivoks: mislim da bi ti tecaj osnovne pristojnostsi i 'kako da kontroliram svoju bahatost' dobro dosao - mogu ti ja dati uvod u to, free of charge :)
<Mmike> drj_cro: prepravi app da radi put/get :)
 * BotaniCar razmislja da posalje CV i kenonikl , makar podove cistio :)
<BotaniCar> *u
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ugl, ak zelis s3 koristiti kroz filesystem layer, onda nekaj krivo radis
<Mmike> s3 nije zamisljen da tak radi
<Mmike> mislim, moze
<ivoks> Mmike: jel znas sto je swift/s3?
<Mmike> imas i gmailFS
<Mmike> pa si namountaj to i citaj mailove sa less/cat/vim :)
<ivoks> nema sta prepraviti app
<ivoks> vec radi put i get i delete
<Mmike> put i get :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: drj_cro bi S3, ja ne bi, ali da ne remetim tok razgovora razmatram i to. Ako ide van mog hostinga osobno bi to onda radije nekom CDNu dao
<ivoks> ako ne znas sto su s3 i swift, i kako rade, onda se iskljuci iz rasprave
<Mmike> jel' to neki dodatak za SQL? :) Umjesto 'INSERT INTO' kazes 'PUT INTO'? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: uzmi mutt, npr. Ili uzmi mplayer - kak ce mplayer playati mp3cu koja je u s3? Getnut ce ju - kak?
<dodobas> umjesto fsync cekas ... http response :)
<BotaniCar> AMD Radeon R5 230 - 290kn ! :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: ovdje se ne radi o tvojim potrebama, vec o onome sto drj_cro treba. previse si zabrijao na svoje potrebe da shvatis sto covjek zeli
<ivoks> radi se o slikama, koje idu kroz web app
<ivoks> koji vec koristi s3
<ivoks> i vjerojatno CDN
<drj_cro> je i cdn
<ivoks> kakav mrtvi filesystem onda
<ivoks> da bi podrzao filesystem mora promijeniti aplikaciju
<ivoks> a ovako moze samo u konfiguraciji promijeniti endpoint za s3 da pokazuje na lokalni radosgw
<Mmike> pa prica ti da ima aplikaciju koja treba filesystem :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> 11:20 < drj_cro> treba storage generalno ne fs, mjesto di ce customeri spremat svoje slikice :)
<ivoks> dakle, ne slusas
<ivoks> drvis po svom
 * Mmike ceka mplayer sa put/get :)
<Mmike> to ce bit super-brija, cloud-enabled-mplayer :)
<Mmike> oh, wait, pa i to ima - zove se web browser, moze i put i get :D
<drj_cro> Mmike: eto ti ideje da nesto skodiras
<Mmike> drj_cro: bottom line, jer aplikacija mora pisat po filesystemu?
<Mmike> s/jer/dal
<drj_cro> trenutno radi: app uploada kod nas na server(glusterfs) radi transocde i male slicice(za preview), i sve to uploada na s3
<Mmike> drj_cro: jel' treba filesystem?
<drj_cro> al na brdo korisnika koji se spajaju i salju/primaju slikice taj glusterfs u sredini umire
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> dal' treba filesystem, rizu mu :)
<drj_cro> treba storage/fs testiram sada sto je bolje pa cu ti rec :)
<drj_cro> treba nesto izmedju korisnika i s3 di ce se obraditi taj dio i uploadat na s3
<drj_cro> i za logove(koji nisu na s3)
<Mmike> s3 i ine arhitekt-brije su generalno bolje za veliku kolicinu podataka, i ako imas slobodu napraviti svoje stvari
<Mmike> al' ak aplikacija otvori file i nesh radi, onda jbg
<Mmike> pogotovo ak nemres mijenjat aplikaciju
<Mmike> zato pitam - da li treba filesystem, ili ju mosh modificirati da radi kak oces?
<drj_cro> nemrem je modificirat, al mogu predlozit sto da se mjenja(sto sumnjam da ce prihvatit) :)
<Mmike> drj_cro: znaci, trebas filesystem?
<Mmike> http://jalopnik.com/5982018/bmw-designs-a-42-wheeled-19-engined-car-for-one-four-year-old
<Mmike> o, brate :)
<BotaniCar> yaww, ne smijem Filipu pokazati, bude mi dete mislilo da sam idiot kaj vozim COrdobu a takav BMW je uopce moguc :)
<Mmike> drj_cro: znaci, trebas filesystem?
<dodobas> Mmike: ma pusti covjeka ... :)
<Mmike> drj_cro: btw, ak app zna uploadat na s3, onda zna put/get. To je neka webaplikacija, ili neki lokalni Cprogramcek?
<Mmike> dodobas: pitanje casti je! :D
<Mmike> dodobas: ocemo jest? 
<Mmike> dodobas: dosao frend u zagreb pa bih morao i s njim, oces s nama, idemo na hamburek nekud?
<Mmike> https://youtu.be/PNahfZaxa0Q?t=4m15s
<datase> YouTube: Fail Compilation april 2013 || TNL - 0:09:55 - 116556 views - 209 likes / 23 dislikes
<Mmike> zna li netko nacin kako useru zabraniti da mijenja password vise od x puta dnevno?
<Mmike> jelly: ^^ ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: na windowsima upises "lusrmgr.msc" i maknes kvacl s "allow user to change password" :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a sto ako je x = 6?
<vileni_> loser manager?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/324744
<BotaniCar> x = when required
<BotaniCar> No, na ljunaxu ne znam :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a kakav issue bude ako korisniku to ne zabranim ? 6x dnevno zaboravi novi password i gnjavi podrsku ? 
<Mmike> not my problem :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: LocalUserMANAGER
<Mmike> ovo je request
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sve 5, samo me zainteresiralo
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> ne vidim smisao toga, al' customer pita dal' se moze
<Mmike> kol'ko ja znam - ne moze se
<vileni_> BotaniCar: dakle loser manager :)
<Mmike> osim ako netko ne napise/updateira neki pam modul za to
<BotaniCar> mislis pam_cracklib koji vec postoji ? :D
<BotaniCar> bed je kaj je cijeli sustav upravljanja passwordima baziran na danima
<jelly> BotaniCar: al na windowsima ima i da nemres promijenit vise od 1 dnevno
<BotaniCar> jelly: zat sam i otvorio zezanje mmiketa na taj nacin ;)
<jelly> BotaniCar: step 1) stavit LikewiseOpen na linux step 2) ? step 3) podesit group policy kak si rekao :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: and it'd work :) naime, dugo sam gledao da nadjem linux supstitut za GPO-e i nisam nasao, na kraju sam poceo joinati linuxe na windows domenu di mi je GPO-like funkcionalnost bila bitna :)
<jelly> jos stavis AD na samba4 server i pravis se blesav
<BotaniCar> Samba jos ima kaj zganaca jest' da postane pravi DC :) Mislim, super je, al nije to to 
<jelly> zaqe? koliko sam skuzio mozes je uredno stavit da bude AD server za 2012 domenu
<ivoks> mi slozili sambu4 kao ad server
<ivoks> sekundarni za windows server
<BotaniCar> Mozes, ali i dalje neces imati puni GPO ruleset. Hendla ona user/PC management ko zmaj, ali to je to 
<ivoks> malo je dns sjeban jos
<ivoks> kak ne, imam i policye
<ivoks> i dns replikaciju
 * BotaniCar ode citat'
<ivoks> cak stovise, mislim da cu ovaj mjesec ugasiti windows stroj
<BotaniCar> ivoks: roaming profili rade ako mi je samba DC ? 
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ... ako si u blizini :)
<dodobas> bio jucer na velesajmu... socno i jeftino :)
<vileni_> dodobas: jel burgerbar?
<vileni_> zadnji put kad smo islio renovirali su lokal
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne znam
<dodobas> vileni_: da :)
<vileni_> dobro da su ga otvorili, mozda sutra uspijemo otici tamo
<SilverSpace> konacno i da ja dozivim povecanje brzine interneta 
<SilverSpace> mogu sve do 100mbita
<SilverSpace> najmanja je 30mbita
<SilverSpace> i to samo za 30 kn vise 
<SilverSpace> mjesecno
<SilverSpace> ot 1.5
<SilverSpace> od*
<SilverSpace> u nedjelju idem u Pulu 
<SilverSpace> vin vin
<SilverSpace> danas mi doktor reko da su mi malo bubrezi pokvareni ali jos nije nista kriticno
<BotaniCar> "jos nije" bas ne zvuci sjajno jebenti
<BotaniCar> Trebo bi ja s tobom na to pivo dok si mi jos ziv :) 
<BotaniCar> A ni za vijenac nemam :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a kaj ti ja kazem 
<SilverSpace> ha nego kaj nego pivo
<Mmike> dodobas: jbg, sad je kasno :D
<Mmike> dodobas: popravili su ga? (velesajam)
<BotaniCar> muahahaha , kako izmuciti i protokol i server :) "Due to our DNS setup we had 16k TCP sockets bound to different IP addresses on port 53. " ( https://blog.cloudflare.com/revenge-listening-sockets/?p=0 )
<Mmike> u Cileu skola pocinje u Ozujlu! :)
<BotaniCar> U Ožujsku ! 
<dodobas> Mmike: jucer bio...  ne znam kakav je bio prije... to sto su renovirali .. ni sto se dogodilo s cijenama 
<dodobas> veliki double backon je bio 33kn ... 
<Mmike> ne znam za velike
<Mmike> ja jedem regulrat, veliki mi je prevelik
<Mmike> prije je bacon bio 17 kuna
<Mmike> pa onda extra sir i extra bacon ispadne 21
<Mmike> sot je izvrsno
<dodobas> Mmike: e... ne znam ... odi provjeri :)
<BotaniCar> Kam moram ic' jest' ? 
<Mmike> mlje
<dodobas> moras ..
<BotaniCar> *moram*
<vileni_> mislim da je veliki bacon i prije bio 33
<vileni_> ili 32
<BotaniCar> #onokad te Klijent nazove i veli da je (njihova) firma usla u stecaj i da ce za buduce narudzbe morati traziti odgodu placanja :(
<SilverSpace> posadio cvijece na balkonu :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pozovi kad ce bit za konzumaciju :)
 * BotaniCar priprema rizle
<drj_cro> :)
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<Vlado9A> imate li kišobran? :D
<ivoks> ono kad te spasi slucajnost...
<ivoks> pff
<vileni_> Vlado9A: sva sreca pa si me podsjetio, da mi ne ostane na poslu :)
<ivoks> backup baze mi se nije radio, a slucajno se /var/lib/mysql backupirao
<ivoks> krumpir...
<ivoks> s/backup baze/dump baze/
<jelly> Vlado9A: naravno!
<jelly> automysqlbackup <3
<jelly> .rt jellese 
<datase> jelly: Kate Bush - Cloudbusting | Ludwig van Beethoven - Für Elise | Elbow - High Ideals
<jelly> iz čista mira lik stavi neku klasiku na radiju
<Vlado9A> lol
<Mmike> 38.3
<Mmike> fino me sosralo
<Mmike> a dete opce ne ide u vric
<Mmike> idem lect
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-09
<Vlado9A> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> od 1.5 30 50 100 Mbita pa tko voli 
<SilverSpace> meni dosta 30 mbita
<obruT> ja doma imam 30 mbita i moram reci da sam sasma zadovoljan... 6 mbita upload je isto sasma ok
<obruT> jel se igrao tko s LoRa protokolom/prijemnicima/odasiljacima ?
<obruT> ne znam kak mi je to promaknulo, tek prekjucer sam cuo za to :P
<obruT> jesam li jedini kojeg nervira to sto lapotop koji u americi kosta 4600 kuna kod nas je nemoguce kupit za manje od 7000 kn ? :P
<obruT> da 7, 8k
<dodobas> F2
<SilverSpace> fuk2
<SilverSpace> obruT: da dosta je 30mb
<vileni_> autoshow obavljen, karting isto, cevapi rijeseni, sad mogu hibernirati ostatak vikenda
<Mmike> https://linux.slashdot.org/story/16/04/08/2138250/infographic-ubuntu-linux-is-everywhere
#ubuntu-hr 2016-04-10
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<dodobas> F6
<nixhr> ble
<yerac> pozdrav svima
<yerac> ima netko da se bavi ubuntu touch-om?
<nvucinic> obruT: nisi :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-03
<Mmike> .
<hbogner> . .
<BotaniCar> jelly: moze li se negdje vidjeti koliko % potrebne love je ebanka skupila ? 
<BotaniCar> FAQ veli da je planirani pocetak aktivnosti druga polovica ove godine pa .. 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, to gledas onu eticku banku?
<BotaniCar> hbogner: da
<hbogner> pa kaj nepise kod njih na webu
<BotaniCar> Mozda i pise, ali ne vidim, pa pitam
<jelly> vidim neka poznata imena u popisu zadrugara
<hbogner> mislimd a sam negdje vidio napisano, al nemrem sad naci
<ivoks> lik napravio chmod -R 755 /var
<ivoks> pa sad ti reci
<BotaniCar> Meni ne bi bio prvi takav : 
<jelly> ivoks: "restore permisions from latest backup"
<jelly> i tek kad veli da nemaju bekap, onda smijes "bwahahahahaha"
<vileni_> https://awskids.club/
<Mmike> koji kurac?
<Mmike> nesto je upravo fest roknulo
<Mmike> 2put
<vileni_> roknulo?
<vileni_> :)
<vileni_> da
<Mmike> ja sam na tresnjevci trenutno
<vileni_> ja na zavrtnici
<vileni_> kazu zvucni zid
<BotaniCar> vileni_: hahahahaha
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> tja
<jelly> jedanput?
<jelly> bomba u metrou u Sankt-Peterburgu.  Kad lupi negdje i pobije 10 bijelaca, odmah top vijest, a kad svaki dan negdje u pakistanu ili sl. zagine 20 nijansu tamnijih ljudi, 10 sekundi spomena usput...
<jelly> RHEL5 / end of production phase / March 31, 2017 -- nema vise zakrpi
<jelly> tko se nije skrio, magarac je bio
<ivoks> papirologija rijesena u 3h
<ivoks> sad cekamo isporuku :)
<ivoks> spar preuzeo billu
<ivoks> google preuzima spotify
<ivoks> 40 milijardi dolara... jel to novi rekord?
<jelly> to mi takitak nis ne znaci kad ZAMP ne da spotify kod nas
<Mmike> ivoks, daj se obrij :D
<sillyslux> 5G based E-band1 multi-user MIMO2 demo in Norway this month. The maximum speed reached by the demo was 70Gbps
<sillyslux> https://www.huawei.com/de/news/2017/3/Huawei-Telenor-First-5G-Demo-Norway
<sillyslux> nepise se dobro za fiksne linije...
<jelly> ne pise im se dobro vec dulje vrijeme
<jelly> dok se ne skuze posljedice dugotrajnog izlaganja mikrovalovima niske snage </conspiracy>
<sillyslux> haha to!
<sillyslux> zapravo... prije godinama sam nesto cita, mislim ultra-wide-band ili slicno, u 80tim god su vec osmislili kako prenijeti nezamisivo puno informacija kroz zrak
<sillyslux> ovo mise cini kao postupacno priblizivanje tomu
<sillyslux> Rather than using specific frequencies UWB transmitted on all frequencies at the same time. The key was knowing  when and where in the frequency band to expect a bit to appear.
<sillyslux> They created a gigabit network atop established cable infrastructure without the cable company even noticing it was happening.
<sillyslux> full of lolz
<sillyslux> http://www.cringely.com/2014/05/15/nsa-help-kill-uwb/
<Vlado9A> a kaj moreš
<Vlado9A> :D
<jelly> obicno nam razvali password od 1-2, 10ak mail korisnika dnevno.  Sad sam zalockao... 110 komada u zadnjih sat vremena
<jelly> mora da je neki kvalitetan malware
<sillyslux> sta to? salju spam?
<jelly> da
<jelly> phishing spam, DHL ovo ono
<sillyslux> vase su *@net.hr jeli?
<sillyslux> bas blesavo, svako malo relay odbije moje posiljke
<obrut> IMHO, dok god je i fiksna i mobilna u rukama istog operatera, mislim da nece tak skoro mobilna ubit fiksni net... u interesu im je muzti narod i s jedne i s druge strane
<jelly> ne, net.hr je vec 10 godina druga firma
<jelly> (i treca i certvrta firma, u medjuvremenu)
<sillyslux> oh
<sillyslux> oh oh
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-04
<jelly> LSI kontroler.  Oba diska bacaju greske, Linux se spanicario, nadzor me probudio, a kontroler jos uvijek veli... "predictive failure, disk je jos ok"
 * jelly ide nazad spavat
<Mmike> Jel' koristi tko tu git 'the old way', nista gitlab/github/whatnot?
<vileni_> sto ti treba?
<Mmike> pa sad 'na ruke' manadziram repozitorije
<Mmike> pa gledam jel' ima neki zgodniji nacin za to
<Mmike> bio onaj gitosis nekad
<Mmike> vileni_, javili su mi se ovi sto dostavljaju kuciste, vele 'kuciste ce vam biti dostavljeno u roku od 1-3 dana' :D
<vileni_> kul :)
<vileni_> zasto te zanima old way ako ne zelis "na ruke"
<Mmike> ne zelim
<Mmike> tj, zelim na ruke
<Mmike> ne zelim gitlab/github/whaton
<vileni_> a sto te muci onda, kako da organiziras vise accounta?
<Mmike> vileni_: ma da ne moram sve na ruke
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> http://lists.openstack.org/pipermail/openstack-dev/2017-April/114912.html <- weeee!
<Mmike> vileni_: I'll end up with 'create-repo' script
<Mmike> btino samo da su mi useri u 'git' grupi
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> oh da
<ivoks> frendu upao ransomware
<sillyslux> opa, ono s blokadom desktopa i ponudom otkuplnne?
<sillyslux> fin dos?
<jelly> ivoks: na linuxe?
<ivoks> ne, windows
<jelly> aha... na zalost, to je normalna stvar
<ivoks> a imao je mountan smb sa NAS-a
<ivoks> pa je i to kriptirao
<ivoks> a to mu je bio backup
<ivoks> to su gigabajti znanstvenog rada na kojem je radio zadnja dva desetljeca
<sillyslux> oO
<jelly> plati, nema druge
<sillyslux> neke ransomweri su razbijeni
<sillyslux> jeli neka starija?
<jelly> naucio je da treba imati backup, sad ce nauciti da treba imati i offsite/offline backup :-|
<ivoks> nasao je neku ekipu koja je rekla da ce vidjeti je li to razbijena verzija, ali nije
<sillyslux> https://www.google.com/search?q=ransomware+decryptor
<ivoks> lik trazi 5 bitcoina
<ivoks> bitcoin je zlo
<sillyslux> ha...jedan btc stoji 1k$ i
<ivoks> da
<sillyslux> 1120$
<jelly> cca 4-5 k eura
<jelly> ivoks: nek mu kaze da je siromasrni postdoc i da nema para, likovi hoce spustit i za pola
<ivoks> spustio je na 1
<jelly> to je ok
<ivoks> al nema garancije da ce dobiti novce natrag
<ivoks> er
<ivoks> fajlove
<jelly> nema!
<jelly> nije li to prekrasno :-)
<ivoks> :)
<sillyslux> moze cekat dok se ne razbije i taj ransomver
<sillyslux> nek spremi sve u tavan
<ivoks> ne razbija se ransomware
<jelly> moze cekat dok lik ne obrise private key i onda se moze jebat
<ivoks> aes-256
<ivoks> tko ce to razbit?
<jelly> niko u iducih 10 godina, nadam se
<ivoks> ako se to moze razbit, onda imamo vecih problema :D
<sillyslux> mislim dok oni ne izgubi key
<jelly> soma eura je dobra skola
<ivoks> 'razbijeni' ransomweri su vrlo jednostavni; ekipa je napisala ransomware koji koristi isti kljuc svuda
<ivoks> prvi koji je platio i dobio kjuc, podijelio ga s drugima
<ivoks> ocekujem da su se opametili ovi
<jelly> idem odma prebaciti backup disk na arm kutiju, da ne stoji namantan na desktopu doma
<sillyslux> pa... netriba racunat da su ljude pametne...
<jelly> yj, "odma" cim dodje arm64 pristojne brzine za rsync backup
<ivoks> ja svoje backupe imam po ormarima :)
<ivoks> u raznim kucama
<ivoks> bez struje
<ivoks> + cloud
<jelly> al opet izgubis mjesec-dva, nije ti drago
<ivoks> pa je
<jelly> je, sto nisi izgubio sve :-)
<ivoks> al da izgubim sva svoja racunala, biznis mi ne bi propao
<ivoks> jer mi je sve u cloudu
<ivoks> i to kod razlicitih providera :)
<ivoks> cak mi i mobitel svaku noc sve synca
<ivoks> fotke, poruke
<jelly> backup kod NSA
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> kad mi netko sve razbije i odnese
<ivoks> uvijek mogu njima otici i pitati tko sam
<ivoks> i jel mogu biti jason bourn
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> ma tak me zaboli jel mi gledaju ili ne gledaju
<Mmike> ivoks, reci frendu da pogleda owncloud ili seafile
<Mmike> pa da to koristi za backup - isto moze mountat shareove i sve
<Mmike> ja imam par likova kojima sam to slozio i spasilo ih - ransomware napravi posao, ali seafile cuva history svih fajlova
<Mmike> pa je bilo (relativno) lako vratiti sve nazad
<ivoks> sta mi imamo novu putovnicu?
<ivoks> koja vise nema natipse na eng. i fra.?
<ivoks> nasa je jedina u uniji koja nije ljubicasta
<ivoks> u biti, opce ne znam kako bi tu boju nazvao
<Mmike> ja sam svoju izvadio pred 2 godine,mislim
<Mmike> i plava je, biometrijska
<ivoks> takve su od 2013.
<ivoks> ali je li ima natpis na engleskom
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> i pise li 'europska unija'?
<ivoks> jel ovakva?
<ivoks> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ab/Croatian_biometric_passport.jpg
<ivoks> ili ovakva
<ivoks> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/17796769_1017651571670185_3701180892123593697_n.jpg?oh=b09e77a3d766856c7b9a6466057776ba&oe=594D4101
<ivoks> ova prva je izdana 3.8.2015.
<ivoks> a ova druga je stariji model
<ivoks> wow
<ivoks> Mount Athos — Special permit required (4 days: 25 euro for Orthodox visitors, 35 euro for non-Orthodox visitors, 18 euro for students). There is a visitors' quota: maximum 100 Orthodox and 10 non-Orthodox per day and women are not allowed
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Athos
<Mmike> imas srece sto mi je pasos tu na stolu :)
<Mmike> daklem, nije takva, ona 'stara' je, pise Replubique De Croatia
<Mmike> ova druga koju si URLnijo
<jelly> ivoks: oho, mene su krstili u pravoslavnoj crkvi, znaci ipak ima nekih popusta negdje...
<ivoks> eto, ti si tamo dobrodosao
<jelly> di je to, Grcka negdje?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> odoh doma
<Mmike> vileni_, kak rtorrentu kazem da ucita listu torrenta iz fajla?!
<vileni_> Mmike: nemam pojma, ali ako saznas javi
<vileni_> mene nesto muci kad se nasilno restarta, ne zeli nastaviti neke torrente
<vileni_> ovaj alvarez nije prvoaprilska?
<Mmike> pojma, mislim da je takitak nebitno :)
<Mmike> vileni_, k'o da sam 1001% siguran da sam to mogao prije
<Mmike> imporato listu nekak
<Mmike> woooooooo, pa FD R5 moze vratasca na drugu stranu staviti!
<vileni_> da
<vileni_> ja ionako jako rijetko stavljam torrente rucno
<vileni_> serije i filmovi su mi automatski, a motogp imam pretplatu sad
<mcpingvin> zdravo. netko budan? :)
<vileni_> jedva
<mcpingvin> imam čudan mrežni problem ako se netkom troubleshoota, na #ubuntu je gužva da je teško dobiti da te netko doživi :/
<jelly> *zijev*
<vileni_> mcpingvin: pisi, mozda netko odgovori
<mcpingvin> ukratko: ubuntu 16.04, gore su kodi i crashplan. nakon što sam migrirao OS na drugi (veći) disk sa clonezillom, kodi ne vidi windows share, a crashplan na windows računalu se ne može spojiti na ubuntu stroj. ping i ssh između ta dva stroja radi, ubuntu stroj ide na net bez problema
<vileni_> ima kakav firewall izmedju?
<Mmike> ili mozda na windoze masini imas nekakav 'allow only this IP' ?
<Mmike> pa se ubuntu stroju promijenila IP adresa jer druga mrezna ovoono?
<vileni_> mislim da je drukciji disk, a ne mrezna :)
<mcpingvin> :D
<vileni_> dhcp bi dao istu adresu  u vecini slucajeva
<vileni_> ali nije iskljuceno
<mcpingvin> ubuntu ima statičnu zbog ssh
<mcpingvin> i port forwarda
<vileni_> a crashplan nisam dugo koristio, njemu definiras bas ip od drugog stroja?
<mcpingvin> firewalla ne bi trebalo biti, a ne radi ni ono na Å¡to fw ne bi trebao utjecati. steam inhouse streaming isto ne radi, recimo
<Mmike> vileni_, nebi, ak je druga mrezna
<mcpingvin> ne, logiraš se i on ih poveže
<Mmike> -rw-rw-r--  1 mario mario 5.0G Apr  4 21:31 sf00132627-vie-logs_2017-04-04.tar
<Mmike> -rw-rw-r--  1 mario mario 8.1M Apr  4 21:31 sf00132627-vie-logs_2017-04-04.tar.lrz
<Mmike> TO je kompresija!
<vileni_> Mmike: ali di si vidio da je druga mrezna? samo je disk mijenjao?
<Mmike> aaaaaaa
<Mmike> sorry, krivo citam :
<mcpingvin> disk je dobio upgrade sa 320gb na 1tb
<vileni_> prov tebe moramo debugirati :)
<mcpingvin> da tamo prebacim i multimediju
<vileni_> a streamas win na linux stroj?
<vileni_> stam
<vileni_> steam
<vileni_> windowsi skoro sigurno imaju fw
<vileni_> vidi na njima sto im kaze za network type, jel mozda public
<mcpingvin> hm, nakon restarta ubuntua crashplan je oživio
<mcpingvin> (jedno 4. restart, da ne bi bilo!)
<mcpingvin> :D
<mcpingvin> da, windows je mrcina, ubuntu je za multimediju (laptop iz 2009.)
<mcpingvin> propustio sam ip od ubuntu mašine u windows firewallu, ali ništa
<vileni_> jel se mozes telnetat na taj port sa ubuntu stroja?
<vileni_> crashplan sigurno ima neki
<vileni_> za steam neznam
<mcpingvin> sad ću probati, stavio sam ip i ime windows stroja u hosticu
<mcpingvin_> khm, podešavanje ip-a me malo discalo :)
<mcpingvin_> UDP 27031 and 27036 (incoming, for In-Home Streaming) TCP 27036 and 27037 (incoming, for In-Home Streaming)
<mcpingvin_> kaže steam
<mcpingvin_> sad ću probati
<mcpingvin> Connection closed by foreign host.
<mcpingvin> pretpostavljam da to nije dobro
<mcpingvin> ali fascinira me kako steam streaming radi na drugoj windows mašini jebemu sve
<mcpingvin> s obzirom na sve zajebancije, brže mi je dići sve iz nule. hvala svima na pomoći, idem se baciti na reinstall :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-05
<BotaniCar> jjutro
<rut> dan 
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/XccA3ei.gif
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEGLhUZRZdY # da ovi 'oce napraviti koncert negdje blizu :(
<rut> muffin to slusas ?
<BotaniCar> rut: Judas Priestse ? Rado! Inace ne slusam metal, ali ima tih par bendova koji mi se povlace po favoritima od mladosti 
<rut> ma ti si puko ..
<BotaniCar> To nije vezano uz glazbu :)
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mKnLVqDCIM
<rut> ja bi rade ovo slusao 
<rut> tj gledao 
<BotaniCar> I sad sam ja puk'o .) ovu mogu gledat' ili bez zvuka ili s Judasima u pozadini
<rut> pa vidi kak mrda bokovima .. a noge uff
<BotaniCar> I nema golisave slike/filmove na internetu ? Ajme, chedno djevojche :) 
<jelly> kak njubi administratorici objasnit kaj je to ioscheduler
<jelly> i zasto masina ima load.avg. 150 sa defaultnim cfq, a sa daeline radi normalno
<rut> jel zgodna ?
<jelly> da
<BotaniCar> Onda se fokusiras na krivi problem, jelly :) 
<jelly> fokusiram se na onaj koji donosi novce, a ne na onaj koji trosi novce...
<BotaniCar> nije u sholdima sve ! 
<jelly> nesto ima i u zlatnim polugama
<BotaniCar> Kak vi enterprajzlije vodite brigu o accountima koji se mogu sudoat' ? Ono, tko smije, sto smije, gdje smije ? 
<BotaniCar> Nisam nasao nekakav alat za centralizirani management
<vileni_> to bi i ja
<BotaniCar> sve sto citam vodi na trag toga da sudo treba odjebat' i upotrijeviti neku vrstu autentifikacijskog servera oji ce se onda pobrinuti da imam least-privilege za ono kaj mi treba
<jelly> BotaniCar: nikak.  To je prije bilo u NIS+ ali vise niko ne koirsti NIS
<BotaniCar> jelly: LDAP ili nekaj takvo ? Vidim da u MS svijetu ima cudo toga, sve se na AD naslanja
<jelly> AD je super
<BotaniCar> AD je nadostukani LDAP, super nadostukan, ali jos nije nesto prilagodjen hibridnoj okolini
<jelly> problem s ldapom je da stvari moraju raditii  kad je dostupnost ldapa problem, MS to odlicno rjesava lokalnim credential cacheom
<BotaniCar> Da.
<vileni_> BotaniCar: jesi ovo citao? https://code.facebook.com/posts/365787980419535/scalable-and-secure-access-with-ssh/
<BotaniCar> vileni_: nesto takvo sam si setupirao i nije mi bilo od pomoci, i opet se svodi na to da si "dobio roota", a ja bi htio da "Pero" moze samo restartati web server na masinama iz grupe 1, a na masinama iz grupe 2 smije pokrenuti i nekaj drugo,
<vileni_> dakle treba ti ldap
<BotaniCar> O, izgleda da sam u krivu , "You can do some pretty cool stuff with certificates, such as having one that only allows running a specific command"
<vileni_> kako ce razlikovati certifikate po stroju?
<BotaniCar> Mozes drugacije pitati ?
<vileni_> ili ces po stroju definirati sto koji cert moze?
<vileni_> pa certifikat(user) je entity nekakav, kojem dopustis da moze nesto
<BotaniCar> Koliko vidim, oni koriste bastion servere za autentikaciju. I imaju security zone. Meni je to pre kompleksno. 
<vileni_> kako razlikovati sto koji moze na kojem stroju
<BotaniCar> Pa imam jedan cert za restartanje apacheta, a drugi za torrentanje
<vileni_> mi imamo bastion ali nemamo security zone
<BotaniCar> Meni izgleda kao da oko menazerije svega toga imam vise posla nego da puppetom distribuiram konfiguraciju za sudo. 
<vileni_> u principu, mogli bi se razlikovati po ssh keyu, ali opet bi morao remotely davati dopustenja po userima
<vileni_> da
<jelly> BotaniCar: u isti sudo fajle mozes staviti razlicite dozvole za istog usera ovisno o hostnameu
<BotaniCar> jelly: ali menazirat +100 sudo fajlova za +100 usera mi je drama, nadao sams e besplatnom i totalno ergonomicnom rjesenju ( nisam, ali ne skodi pitati )
<jelly> BotaniCar: jedan isti sudo fajl, po svim strojevima
<BotaniCar> Ispricavam se, krivo sam te procitao. 
<BotaniCar> Da, neku takvu monstruoznost bi mogao sloziti. 
<jelly> e sad da li zelis da ti funkcionalnost sudo naredbe ovisi o kerberosu, ldapu, NISu ili necem samo zato da ga ne bi morao syncati na svaki stroj posebno...
<BotaniCar> to smo pokrili iznad, treba nesto neovisno o mrezi. 
<BotaniCar> Iako, ni distribucija azurne sudo konfe nebu isla bez mreze 
<jelly> mi smo se pomirili s tim da je DNS infrastrukturni sustav, i da je bolje ovisiti o njemunego hardkodirati IP adrese
<BotaniCar> Nda, manje zlo. 
<jelly> mislim da se cemo se uskoro pomiriti i s tim da je AD infrastrukturni sustav :-)
<BotaniCar> :) Kad ljeni ljunaxasi ne znaju napraviti bolji imenik ! :) 
<jelly> pa... pada mi na pmaet to tutnes sudoers u dns nekak :-)
<BotaniCar> Kak su prosli oni tvoji povremeni eksperimenti s LDAP schemama ? Dugo nisi na tu temu rantao :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly:  ahahahahahahaha :) 
<jelly> ak u dns mogu ici ssl certifikati, ssh host keyevi, zas ne i ovo
<BotaniCar> err, kaj u DNS ne idu samo key fingerprinti ? 
<jelly> eh, skoro isto ;-)
<BotaniCar> Nisam siguran kako bi sudoers fajl turio nutra,,a da ne izlozim previse toga bilo kome tko pita DNS server za zdravlje
<BotaniCar> A jos sam manje siguran zakaj sam stavio dva zareza za redom, inace to mrzim :) 
<jelly> pa recimo ovako, jel ti bitno da djuro zna da pero smije restartat tomcat
<BotaniCar> bilo bi dobro da Djuro NE zna da Pero to moze
<jelly> treba vam vise povjerenja u firmi...!
<BotaniCar> Fora je u tome sto po svemu s cim imam posla petlja vise firmi 
<BotaniCar> Ne da nema povjerenja nego .. 
<jelly> ah,VENDORI
<jelly> ups, caps
<BotaniCar> "partneri" :)
<BotaniCar> U redu je uzviknuti ime vendora svoga :) 
<jelly> moram istreci smece iz tipkovnice, zapinje mi space i casp
<BotaniCar> Ja nemam izgovora :)
<jelly> fali mi komad plastike za space tipku, zzssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssxfvaljda 
<BotaniCar> Sjetio si me, frend je nasao mehanicku tipkovnicu za 40$ negdje, moram ga traziti URL, doma mi vise tipaka ne radi nego radi :) 
<jelly> oops 
<jelly> ne znam otkud ono "valjda"
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kad cemo se druzit?
<Mmike> radis od doma sutra?
<jelly> kak se cita OpenSUSE s obzirom da je zuse njemacki a oupn engleski
<BotaniCar> Mmike: radim, i jos te ceka ona crvena boca, da te gledam kako se mucis dok pijes :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dodjes ? bas sam cistio mobitel i nasao sliku di sam te slikao kak delas z moje terase u 8. mjesecu prosle godine :)
<BotaniCar> Sto bi reklo da je previse vremena proslo ! 
<Mmike> crvena boca?
<Mmike> jelly, lik koji je tamo radio je to izgovarao 'openzjus' ili 'opensjus' (amer je, iz salt lakea)
<Mmike> drugi kolega koji je radio tamo, cileanac, veli 'openzusi'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: johny setac, crveni, rekao si da je mukica :) 
<Mmike> sad moram i viski nosit
<Mmike> ok, donijet cu i viski
<BotaniCar> Hahahahaha ;) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ok, cujemo se, nakon bazena dodjem :)
<BotaniCar> Znas kaj, idem drito s posla u sesvetski pandan vrutkui kupujem flasu bilo cega sto smrdi na ugl^Ctreset
<BotaniCar> !
<BotaniCar> Cujemo se 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> kupi nekaj kaj je tebi fino
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kupi Glenmorangie. Ili HighlandPark (ok, taj je mrvu dimljen). Glenmorangie je lagano slatkast/vocnjikav
<BotaniCar> Meni je fino da pricam s nekim odraslim, a ne s sestgodisnjakom, bebom ili vlastitom zenom :)
<BotaniCar> Nemoram ni piti :9
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<Mmike> dete i zena su doma jos?
<Mmike> osim filipa, anravno?
<BotaniCar> Veli iskustvo da se zene necu rijesiti nikad, a klinaca prije 30-e, ako me to pitas :) 
<BotaniCar> Doma su, beba je 3mj tek :)
<BotaniCar> Ahaha, kolegica je nekaj zasrala ( nenamjerno) i tvrdi da nije. Utrljam joj u nos da je zasrala, uz opasku da uopce nje vazno jer je bez zle namjere i da drugi put razmotri opciju da je sjebala, koka se demonstrativno ustane i ode doma :) 
<BotaniCar> Ahwell, nek' se navikne :) 
<Mmike> rekllo bi se da nisi bas taktican :D
<BotaniCar> Nemrem biti, mladja je i bez radnih navika, nema nacina da joj ih usadim ako joj ne ukazem i na pogresku i na to da razmislja krivo ako se smatra nepogresivom. Nek me mrzi tri dana, bude proslo
<BotaniCar> Uzas, zvucim k'o da sam joj mama :)
<jelly> taj problem ce se sam rijesiti, nakon sto je tri dana nema na poslu bez izgovora, poslodavac ima osnove za izvanredni :-)
<jelly> i onda ces dobiti nekog ko je manje bahat
<jelly> mi imamo suprotni problem sa ovom, koja svaki put kad nes fula (makar i typo u shellu) se posipa pepelom i veli kak je glupa
<jelly> a cura brzo uci i pametna, plus, sysadmin mora grijesiti i probavati stvari bar prvih 12-18 mjeseci
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> jebo sysadmina koji nije porn.com zaustavio na pol sata jer je umjesto 'rm -rf mysql*' napisao 'rm -rf mysql *' :D
<obrut> dileme... ic pedalirat ili kupovat hardvare... nije laka odluka
<hbogner> obrut, pedalirat do ducana s hardverom :D
<jelly> ili koji nije lupio Ctrl-Alt-Del po krivom serveru na KVM-u...
<jelly> ili koji nije nikad backupirao fly VM jer je mislio da ima jos 10 admina koji isto svaki nikad nisu backupirali taj VM...
<jelly> hbogner++
<obrut> hbogner: dobra ideja, al nece bit kvalitetno pedaliranje :)
<hbogner> obrut, u sloveniju u ducan
<ivoks> Mmike: \o/ :)
<sillyslux> https://liliputing.com/2017/04/ubuntu-18-04-feature-gnome-desktop-default-disunity.html
<jelly> wait what, odustaje se od junitija?
<jelly> ili je gnome vratio dovoljno fichura unutra da se samo konfiguracijom moze dobiti slican setup
<Mmike> konacno, racunalo!
<Mmike> ivoks, sad cu da procitam :)
<Mmike> vileni_, ovaj FD nije nist tisi od hafa, cudno mi je to skroz, s obzirom da je cijeli zvucno izoliran, a HAF je cijeli supalj ;)
<Mmike> vileni_, sutra di prinesem HAFa, ok?
<budz0r> ovo sa unity-em mi zvuci kao neki trol :P
<Mmike> jelly, ili je unity bio potpuni promasaj i rasipanje resurasa :)
<obrut> wtf ?!?
<obrut> nikad nisam koristio taj unity niti sam planiro, al ovo je onak, neocekivano
<obrut> odustaju i od utuntua na telefonima/tabletima ? sto nisu bili na mobile kongresu nedavno i grcili se oko toga ?
<jelly> do 18.04 ce i KDE5 biti opet upotrebljiv valjda
<obrut> a izgleda odustaju i od MIR-a :P
<jelly> no fala kcu, Mir je bio greska
<obrut> pa da
<jelly> jedino mi je zao sto su odustali od upstarta
<obrut> fakat me nerviralo sto su isli drugom pricom od ostalij
<obrut> jelly: ti si na KDE-u ?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> tj. jesam na KDE4 na poslu sa Debian 8, ali doma imam Debian testing sa plasma 5 i to nije upotrebljivo 
<jelly> (nemoj pitat zasto KDE5 nije KDE5 nego "KDE Plasma 5"
<obrut> ja nisam KDE koristio ne znam od kad... 
<jelly> kde3 je bio ok, pa su odustali od njega, pa je onda kde4 nakon nekog vremena bio ok pa su odustali od njega, ...
<budz0r> a joooooj, kde :D
<budz0r> da, ovo sa unity-em mi malo precudno
<budz0r> sto ivoks ima za reci :D
<obrut> vjerojatno cuci u cosku sobe i jeca :)
<budz0r> :D
<sillyslux> evo shiri se pomalo.. https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/04/ubuntu-unity-is-dead-desktop-will-switch-back-to-gnome-next-year/
<sillyslux> a 1.4. jec vec proso odavno
<Mmike> jelly, imas KDE Neon koji je baziran na utunturu (to je KDE distra, jel)
<Mmike> i ok je
<sillyslux> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/
<Mmike> ja cu preci na to na desktopu
<Mmike> na laptopima MATE kicks ass
<sillyslux> This is a post by Mark Shuttleworth, Founder of Ubuntu and Canonical
<obrut> Mmike: ja MATE koristim i na desktopu/workstationu
<Mmike> obrut, ti si mudar covjek :)
<sillyslux> uff ljudi, s fluxboxom imam mira vec godinama
<obrut> nekad sam koristio onaj gnome-session-failback ili sto vec, al su me nazivcirale zadnje promjene pa eto, MATE radi ok
<sillyslux> i jos ce to ostat mirno godine
<sillyslux> jedino sta se neradi na wayland portu
<jelly> Mate je domaće lijepo ime
<obrut> jelly: pa da, Mate Miso
<sillyslux> haha jel ono onda gubuntu?
<sillyslux> ayy gnubuntu
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-06
<Mmike> Mozda taj gnome do 18.04 postane upotrebljiv :) 
<ivoks> ma tak me zaboli za desktop
<ivoks> druge stvari su tu bitne
<hbogner> ivoks, jel to komentiras https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/04/05/growing-ubuntu-for-cloud-and-iot-rather-than-phone-and-convergence/ ?
<ivoks> hbogner: vise raspravu od sinoc
<ivoks> od
<ivoks> 08:04 < ivoks> [19:30:42] Mmike: \o/ :)
<ivoks> do
<ivoks> 08:04 < Mmike> [07:23:41] Mozda taj gnome do 18.04 postane upotrebljiv :) 
<hbogner> ahaa, nemam log a ljen sam citat onaj na webu :D
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Mmike> Pro tip! Ne nosite dijete na ramenima po Londonima i inim gradovima, propast ce vam ledja!
<Mmike> Pogotovo ako vam dete ima preko 16 kila
<Mmike> hbogner: svi se cude k'o pura dreku sto je Canonical odustao od Unityja
<hbogner> Mmike, cudim se sto su se uopce uihvatili unity sucelja
<Mmike> ugl, sad ce se fokus promijeniti na bitne stvari :)
<Mmike> a comunity neka i dalje razvija mate/gnome/kade/stovec
<vileni_> Mmike: uvijek mozes smanjiti toliko kg koliko dijete ima :P
<Mmike> vileni_: nema to veze s mojom tezinom, ima veze s time sto se nisam bavio gimnastikom, utezima, plivanjem, crossfitom i inime :)
<Mmike> inace ga cesto nosim na ramenima, al' max 15-20 minuta
<Mmike> u londonu sam ga nosio 2 dana po 2-3 sata sveskup
<Mmike> ubilo me :/
<vileni_> crossfit, jao
<Mmike> vileni_: nego, jesi vidio sto sam ti tipko sinoc? 1) donesem HAF danas, podne rucak neki? 2) FD R5 nije nista tisi od HAFa - sad, s obzirom da je HAF totalno prozracan a FD nije zakljucak je da imam prejebene tihe komponente :)
<vileni_> Mmike: ma zezam te, zna mene izmoriti i ovo dijete od 5kg a svako toliko sjednem malo :)
<Mmike> jedino kaj se cuje je ventilator od napajanja u biti, i sad gledam novo napajanje :D
<Mmike> neko modularno, da mogu razkliketat kablove koji mi ne trebaju
<Mmike> inace je kuciste odlicno, nikad nisam imao priliku vidjeti tako dobro kuciste, ono, bas je, odlicno :)
<vileni_> Mmike: pa jedino me cudi da nije tise
<Mmike> vileni_: nit malo tise
<vileni_> nije ni moje bescujno, ali ono, osjeti se razlika
<vileni_> ali da, moze biti da su ti komponente tise
<Mmike> vileni_: al' velim, noctua na procu, noctua iza, nvidija s 3 velika venta koji se jedva okrecu, nema kaj bit glasno
<Mmike> HDD je u onoj kadici na gumicama, ostalo su sve SSDovi
<vileni_> jel imas izolaciju po limovima?
<Mmike> kak mislis - po limovima?
<vileni_> pa stranice
<vileni_> bocne, gore
<vileni_> dolje mislim da nema
<vileni_> i naprijed
<SilverSpace> no da ode unyti
<SilverSpace> falit ce mi neke stvari ali jebes naviku
<SilverSpace> idemo dalje
<vileni_> zapravo sad vidim sto si pisao
<Mmike> vileni_: ima i napred i gore i bocne stranice
<Mmike> nema jedino ispod i iza
<vileni_> hm, ima i naprijed? kul
<Mmike> ima, na vratima
<SilverSpace> lol vali kose travu i lik kosilicom prode pored reda parkiramih auta i skoro se svima upale alarmi 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: lol :D
<SilverSpace> vali/vani
<vileni_> Mmike: u svakom slucaju, vidi za cca pola godine u kakvom je stanju sto se tice prasine :)
<SilverSpace> proso je preblizu
<vileni_> moj je imao minimalno
<Mmike> vileni_: da, to me jako zanima :) Jer onaj HAF je u biti jedna velika rupa
<Mmike> inace, vece je i komotnije kuciste
<vileni_> koje, r5 ili haf?
<Mmike> tu sam se izjebao da maticnu zasarafim pored one ogromne noctue
<Mmike> haf
<SilverSpace> narednih pet godina sam bez love 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sta bilo?
<SilverSpace> ode sve na kupaonicu i grijanje
<vileni_> a haf je malo veci da
<vileni_> bit ce zena sretna kad i to zauzme prostor u stanu
<SilverSpace> ali naci ce se nesto za koji gemist
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Ova namirnica je niskokalorična, a izvanredno hranjiva i zdrava
<SilverSpace> kaj tu ne stima
<Mmike> vileni_: znaci, nosiim? Podne? ?
<Mmike> Moram novu sedalicu u auto uturit
<vileni_> Mmike: pa moze
<vileni_> 12:15 recimo :P
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> JOS NETKO HOCE ?!
<vileni_> a di jedemo
<SilverSpace> za stolom :)
<Mmike> vileni_: nemam pojma, ti biraj :D
<SilverSpace> vikenr f1 i motogp
<vileni_> meni je motogp svaki dan
<vileni_> gledam 2013 sezonu :)
<Vlado9A> Žur... bon žur
<Mmike> vileni_, ja krecem nekud prema tebi
<vileni_> ok
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa ping, bogara mu!
<SilverSpace> puf
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel ti stabilan onaj sonoff
<jelly> sonoff abitch
<SilverSpace> jelly: to je smece
<SilverSpace> kupio dva i ni jedan ne radi 
<SilverSpace> jedan crko nakon pola sata drugi se uopce nece uparit ne vidi ga uopce mreza
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfsnHVaScjg
<jelly> pih
<SilverSpace> ne stignem se poigrat njima da ih probam reprogramirati 
<sillyslux> https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2017/04/06/kleuren-op-code-in-een-boek-van-kruidvat-ineens-verschijnt-adolf-hitler-7972499-a1553411
<sillyslux> muahahahaha https://www.cylance.com/content/dam/cylance/blog/content/Fig0-Gigabyte.png
<sillyslux> https://www.cylance.com/content/dam/cylance/blog/content/Fig0-Gigabyte.png
<Mmike> https://eclectica.hr/2013/06/19/svatko-moze-investirati-s-todoricem-i-proci-bolje-od-njega/ <- ha, ha! :D
<obrut> jel naletio tko na kakvu socket 1151 kaby lake ready maticnu s podrskom za ECC memoriju, a da ne kosta 2kkuna na vise ?
<obrut> Mmike: te ekonomske strucnjake i takvu ekipu ne jebem ni 5% s njihovim analizama i pametovanjima...
<Mmike> obrut, zanimljiv je tekst - nenad bakic (onaj sto se trudi napraviti STEM revoluciju) ga je pisao
<Mmike> :) hvali todorica na sve strane :)
<obrut> znam... stari je to clanak, nahvalio ga.. ne znam jel sad sto pise
<Mmike> ima zanimljivih situacija
<Mmike> veli jedan komentator ispod clanka: 'todoric je na odlasku, potonut ce, ovo ono' - to je 2013te pisano, i stavi link na neki tekst na poslovni.hr
<Mmike> a bakic odgovara: "Možda je ovaj vrlo neuspješan urednik na odlasku, pa si pokušava podići rejting za iduće radno mjesto? Da je bolja vijest od ulaska u EU? A ovaj cita koji će zasigurno ući u antologije (uvlakačkog novinarstva) “Pobjeda Agrokora pobjeda je Ivice Todorića. ” Mislim da je i Todoriću to sve bilo neugodno čitati …"
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> da:)
<Mmike> obrut, imas kako napajanje za preporucit?
<obrut> nemam, zadnje sam si kupio neko "srot" jer nisam imao blage ideje koje da uzmem
<Mmike> http://boingboing.net/2017/04/06/wifi-proximity-alone.html <- zbog ovakvih stvari iPhone
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-07
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro! ;)
<SilverSpace> jutr
<ivoks> jutro
<Mmike> Good morning!
<jelly> putar
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGNVU5ZjlgA
<Mmike> ivoks, lol :) to! :)
<jelly> u hakomu radi hrpa nesposobnih ljudi
<hbogner> jelly, ha ha haa
<hbogner> ma neeee
<jelly> svaki put kad trebaju obnoviti certifikate za API-je nesto strgaju i ne radi im spajanje.  Onda vele da drugim providerima radi... jer _ni jedan drugi provider_ ne provjerava certifikate
<hbogner> cek kaj je ono njima zadatak, organitirati domjenke i teambuilding za svoje djelatnike? jel imaju jos neku funkciju osim toga?
<jelly> hbogner: oni odrzavaju bazu za portanje brojeva
<jelly> kakti
<ivoks> jos 2h
<Mmike> a sad
<Mmike> kao svaki pravi hrvat
<Mmike> idem na neko meso!
<ivoks> jos sat i 50 minuta
<ivoks> najduzih 2 sata ikad
<Mmike> kaj sjedis na iglama? :D
<ivoks> pa da
<hbogner> a kaj cekas ivoks ?
<ivoks> hbogner: auto
<hbogner> ja reko da ti zena radja :D
<hbogner> pa gledam kako znas koliko jos treba
<ivoks> ne radja jos
<ivoks> :D
<obrut> i sta ces kad dobis auto ? ja bi se odma odvezo na grossglockner alpenstrasse
<obrut> i putem zgazio sve bicikliste
<obrut> ak je otvorena uopce sad :)
<hbogner> obrut, ti bi samo gazio
<vileni_> http://gg.me/
<ivoks> http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/04/daily-chart-0
<ivoks> uber spasava zivote
<Mmike> <ivoks> [12:42:36] ne radja jos
<Mmike> KAJ KAJ KAJ?!
<Mmike> ivoks: ?!
<hbogner> Mmike, vidis stvarno, sad tek kuzim, ivoks nam nesto taji :D
<Mmike> on uvijek nesto taji, ili barem zeli da tako izgleda - voli kad je obavijen mistikom :)
<Mmike> zato je i pustio bradu i brkove :)
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> gledam microsoft volume licensing
<ivoks> i volim si misliti kako sam prosjecno ili cak mozda nadprosjecno inteligentan
<ivoks> ali ja u ovom orangustanskom sranju ne vidim gdje preuzeti licence za RDP koje sam kupio
<ivoks> jel netko radio s ovime?
<ivoks> Newly assigned permissions may take up to 2 hours to become effective.
<ivoks> kakvi mamlazi
<Mmike> ivoks: ja sam na malti drkao po windowsima nesto i izgleda da cu sad morati opet nesto, because MSSQL on linux
<Mmike> muka mi je od toga, winxp/win7 su jos nekak bili upotrebljivi, win10 nisu nikak :(
<ivoks> DI SU JEBENE LICENCE< ISSATI APASDFAERGF O@%N#Y(U~^%JKY#
<Mmike> neznam di kliknut da se na wifi spojim, kakve fakin licence :L)
<pav> runka, runka nu!
<pav> MILLJARĐA !! http://bit.ly/2o5h60U :-P
<pav> samo veselje da je konačno petak s moje strane
<ivoks> i... stigao :)
<jelly> Mmike: cek, brkove?
<Mmike> jelly: ma, smijesan je skroz
<Mmike> to valjda pusta da mu bolje uz auto pase :)
<jelly> pix or it didn't happen
<Mmike> jelly: u ponedjeljak, tad je sastanak na kojem smo obicno obojica :)
 * jelly fotosopira Misu Mate Kovaca iz 1965 na ivoksa
<obrut> ivoks: ak ne posaljes barem jednu ovakvu fotku iz novog auta, ne vjerujem da si ga dobio... http://www.thisisyourconscience.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/sex-in-car.jpg
<jelly> %@#$ lsi kontrolere
<jelly> na drugom serveru, opet ispadne jedan disk, ok, dodje zamjenski, mijenjamo disk, ispadne cijeli array
<Mmike> facebook propizdio
<Mmike> sad mogu lajkat komentare u privatnim porukama :D
<Mmike> jelly, eee
<jelly> rebootamo server... kontroler se pravi ko da arraya nikad nije ni bilo... i server se uredno boota (jer je array bio raid1, i jer kontroler uredno boota sa preostalog i prvog diska)
<jelly> ali array vise ne postoji
<jelly> i ubacimo zamjenski disk, ta-da, kontroler sad uredno prikazuje i prezentira dva diska OS-u
<jelly> sad idem dd-ati preostali disk sa podacima na backup, da i taj ne krepa
<jelly> sva sreca da je to sve bilo na cluster node-u koji u tom treuntku slucajno nije imao nijedan servis na sebi
<Mmike> brate mili, 2 ppc masine koje imam su - potrgane
<Mmike> pol jutra se jebem s perconom i sad skuzim da ne radi nit mysql nit maria nit nist jer novi cpu sjebat firmware whatnots :)
<Mmike> srecom je petak
<Mmike> i srecom nije pornjava pa je vikend low-ride :)
<jelly> kaj to je od hardvera, ibm neki?
<ivoks> a sad se idem vozit :D
<obrut> ivoks: kamo ? da znamo izbjegavat
<ivoks> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/17814656_10212734802225412_5506975412964790454_o.jpg?oh=c072b5a4af6978695ee120811bbc4c39&oe=5951A345
<obrut> kakva je to boja ?!?
<ivoks> savrsena
<ivoks> :D
<sillyslux> sampanjac
<sillyslux> https://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/a6/a6-limousine/pakete.html?pr=4GC0IC0|N3N3|FZ
<sillyslux> ovako nesto?
<obrut> al u to ne stanu 3 bicikla i 3 covjeka...
<sillyslux> https://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/a6/a6-limousine/zubehoer.mediathek_infolayer.Z8R0063827G.html
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> jna boja :)
<SilverSpace> smb
<obrut> Mmike: jes naso kakvo napajanje ?
<Mmike> da, corsair RX-600
<Mmike> ili tak nest
<Mmike> cek
<obrut> mozda CX ?
<Mmike> https://www.nabava.net/napajanja__310/corsair-napajanje-650-w__2609331
<Mmike> ne, CX nije modularno
<Mmike> http://www.corsair.com/en-eu/rm-series-rm650-80-plus-gold-certified-power-supply
<Mmike> ovo
<Mmike> ima zero-RPM fan mode, sto je bitno
<Mmike> obrut, inace, takve stvari pitas vilenog, on da smjernce i onda do u detalje istrazis samo - detalje :)
<obrut> meni treba nesto ne preskupo da nije previse glasno.... imam doma dva corsair cx i ko da kompovi nisu upaljeni
<Mmike> ja imam isto cx i poceo se ventilator cut
<Mmike> i ide mi na zivce
<Mmike> i nije modularno pa mi smetaju kablovi
<Mmike> plus, fali mi SATA power konektora
<obrut> meni treba sad dva komada za nesto sto ce trosit max 100 W, imat ce max 2 sata uredjaja i to je to...
<obrut> htio da ne kosta puno, a da nije zadnje smece
<jelly> Mmike: kak zna kad se treba zavrtit, fancontrol?  Samo?
<jelly> mislim, ak imam samo to i uvlakac zraka od ispred, nece li mi se sve u kucistu vise grijat, ak nema protoka?
<vileni_> Mmike: mislim da ja imam to, ili rx
<sillyslux> 100w 2x sata? picopsu
<sillyslux> https://www.amazon.com/PSU-120-120Watt-Supply-Mini-ITX-Mainboard/dp/B005TWE3O8
<sillyslux> 1 sata :/
<sillyslux> a moze adapter
<jelly> #onokad backup softver nadje bad sektore, jer nista drugo ne cita cijeli disk
<sillyslux> https://www.amazon.com/CTA-Digital-iPotty-Activity-Seat/dp/B00B3G8UGQ
<jelly> buraz odvezao auto na tehnicki pregled i jos neke stvari, dali mu biciklu da moze ici doma i vratit se nazad
<sillyslux> http://www.jubbling.com/jubbling_reduce/cta-digital-makes-an-ipotty-for-adults-holds-ipad-and-toilet-paper-roll
<jelly> nice
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol koji to servis renta bicikle :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: buraz je u .nl
<SilverSpace> oh :)
<SilverSpace> mogo sam si misliti :)
<infy-> ivoks: prekrasan audi :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-08
<Mmike> jelly, pa ima neki ekvivalent interni, rekao bih   :D
<SilverSpace> no da opet mechka
<obrut> i tak... idem s konja na magarca, na workstation mijenjam i7 7700 za pentium g4560:)
<jelly> koji ima vise cachea 
<vileni_> obrut: kamo ce i7?
<obrut> bice dediciran za virtualizaciju
<vileni_> pa to ima smisla
<obrut> gonjam hrpu virtualki i radim hrpu PoCova ... zato sam ga i kupio al ga nisam odmah stavio za to, sad sam sredio sve pretpostavke da to bude tako :)
<vileni_> tako bi i ja amd-a stavio, ali posto nekad igram na njemu :)
<vileni_> inace bi mi x220 bio dovoljan kao glavni komp, samo bi dock ueo
<obrut> nije los ovaj g4560, sasma ok pici
<Mmike> obrut, povray?
<Mmike> http://www.clustermonkey.net/pipermail/beowulf/2002-April/027962.html :)
<obrut> eh, beowulfom sam se igro na faksu
<obrut> jos smo na stanu imali kante povezane koaksijalcima :) kakvi switchevi/hubovi :)
<obrut> Mmike: http://88.198.178.60/stuff/povray/andromeda-pentium-g4560.txt
<obrut> sto nije lose za cpu koji kosta manje od 500 kn
<obrut> koje jebene srece imam... indem ponovo instalirat utuntu i vec krenem s instalacijom, prekinem zbog neke gluposti i padne mi na pamet da nisam backupiro /home ... reko, instalacija nije nikad do sad sjebala ista, al ajd, za svaki slucaj... backupiram, ponovo pokrenem i odaberem krivu particiju za / i prebrisem /home particiju :P
<obrut> da nisam backupiro ostao bih bez zadnjih par dana dokumenata i ponesto vise dana mailova
<sillyslux> http://bnonews.com/news/index.php/news/id5811
<sillyslux> The warning siren system in the city of Dallas was hacked on late Friday evening, causing all 156 sirens across the city to wail for up to 1.5 hour.
<sillyslux> laku nox
#ubuntu-hr 2017-04-09
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdfRQjb5o9k
<CrazyLemon> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e798bf6f19c85905bff2631c8e63f0ef
<jelly> Mmike: previse napeto za gledati
<SilverSpace> vileni_: cekas :)
<vileni_> SilverSpace: da :)
<vileni_> gledao sam moto3 i moto2 nesto malo
<SilverSpace> ja sad pred kraj
<SilverSpace> kako padne alex
<Mmike> ja sam gledao motogp isto
<Mmike> nije nist manje dosadno od formule
<Mmike> osim kaj se sporije voze
<Mmike> formula bila dosadnjikava danas
<Mmike> super je kaj su brzi  ;)
<vileni_> super je kad ides brzo i nista se ne dogadja
<vileni_> i neznam kako si gledao motogp kad se upravo vozi?
<vileni_> SilverSpace: oba marqueza :)
<SilverSpace> kako sklizne
<vileni_> sad cemo vidjeti jel vinales wonder kid
<SilverSpace> jebi ga sad ne bu zanimljivo
<vileni_> kako ne, jos imas vinalesa, rossija i crutchlowa
<SilverSpace> vinales to dobija
<vileni_> ne vjeruj nikad rookieu :)
<vileni_> meni je cal fascinantan, uvijek je negdje u vrhu
<vileni_> a jako rijetko pobjedjuje
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kaj je sa dukatijem
<vileni_> fale im krila :D
<SilverSpace> u predsezoni su razvalili 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni_> hm, jel ianone spucao lorenza van?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> u biti lorenzo se sam zajebo
<vileni_> sta nije prosle godine doviziosa na zadnjem zavoju?
<vileni_> preopasno se voziti blizu njega :)
<Mmike> looooooooooooool
<Mmike> konj :)https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRULQAwUFoo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: MotoGP Argentina Full Race 2016 :: Duration: 40:23 :: Views: 13,008 uploaded by Bamoto GP :: 13 likes :: 6 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> :)))))))))
<vileni_> haha
<vileni_> a prosla sezona je bila dobra
<vileni_> iako, sumnjam da ce ti biti zanimljivo previse ako nemas konteksta oko vozaca
<SilverSpace> dobra borba ovih ostalih :)
<vileni_> da
<SilverSpace> na kotac
<vileni_> to mi super kod motogp, sto nekad imas jednog dvojicu naprijed koji nisu uopce zanimljivi, ali zato za 3. mjesto pokolj
<vileni_> i to relevantno za prventstvo
<vileni_> a ne samo zato jer se nesto dogadja pa da ljud imaju sto gledati kao u nekim drugim motosportovima :P
<SilverSpace> hrpa odlicnih vozaca u gp
<vileni_> a druga stvar, tempiranje guma i razliciti stilovi voznje znace da ovi sto su tipa 7-8 mjesto mogu u 10ak krugova doci do prvog
<vileni_> wtf, honde 
<vileni_> valjda je LCR imun na taj zavoj :)
<SilverSpace> taj zavoj je jeben hrpu palo ovaj vikend na njemu 
<vileni_> haha, kako dovi nema srece
<vileni_> 2 godine za redom
<SilverSpace> uh sretno ovo proslo 
<SilverSpace> pregazio ga motor
<vileni_> a dovi je isto vrhunski vozac, konzistetan, jako malo mu fali da bude na vrhu ali zato uvijek zavrsava utrke, osim kad ga izbace
<SilverSpace> kako slajdaju kroz zavoj 
<vileni_> mislim da ima 260 utrka iza sebe, jedino rossi ima vise
<SilverSpace> to mi prekrasno vidjeti 
<SilverSpace> ali to trosi zadnju gumu
<vileni_> tu je malo kompliciranija fizika u pitanju nego u f1 :)
<vileni_> zadnja guma nije toliko bitna, a navodno su zakljucili da se manje grije guma tako, iako mi nije jasno zasto
<vileni_> a ima dovoljno mesa za cijelu utrku
<vileni_> prednja je ionako bitnija
<SilverSpace> koja buka 
<SilverSpace> uvjek kad nekog prestigne
<SilverSpace> rosi
<vileni_> ide rossi u lov :)
<SilverSpace> nemre to stic
<SilverSpace> predaleko je
<vileni_> moze, ali je riskantno
<vileni_> ne isplati mu se nikako
<vileni_> jos kad vinales skuzi
<vileni_> jebemti stream, imam fullhd kockice
<vileni_> 350 utrka i jos u vrhu
<sillyslux> vileni_, jeli to ht/yt?
<vileni_> sillyslux: stream?
<vileni_> official motogp
<sillyslux> telekom/youtube?
<vileni_> iskon, nije youtube nego bas od motogp
<sillyslux> ah
<vileni_> na trenutke se skroz pokvari
<vileni_> a imam 100/100
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-02
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/2rUV6La
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-03
<jelly> bitcoin je mainstream, poceo sam dobivati genericki spam o istome
<jelly> Subject: [SPAM:#####]Invest to bitcoin
<jelly> TIL :w !sudo tee %
<jelly> (ak se grješkom editira neš kao non-root)
<jelly> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2600783/how-does-the-vim-write-with-sudo-trick-work
<Mmike> jelly, whop whop, odlicno, thnx!
<ivoks> jel netko zna...
<ivoks> office365 ne trpi eksterni mail server, jel tako? sve mora biti kod njih?
<jelly> može i jedno i drugo
<jelly> a može i hibrid ako imaš lokalni Exchange
<ivoks> imam linux mail server
<ivoks> i klipani su kupili licence za office365 samo zbog kalendara
<ivoks> bez da su ista pitali
<ivoks> i sad, cini mi se, to nece moci dijeliti istu domenu, jer kalendar salje mailove
<jelly> zašto su kupili, zar im to ne dođe besplatno preko CARNeta?
<ivoks> ovima ne :)
<jelly> Exchange Online komponenta podržava i druge konektore, tako da se može složiti routing u oba smjera i hibrid
<jelly> ivoks: da se podesiti da exchange online sve Å¡alje prek tvog smarthosta
<ivoks> jelly: hm
<jelly> nisam imao vremena složiti hibrid ali postoje conditional connectori pa bi teoretski trebalo moci
<ivoks> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms.exch.eac.connectorspecifysmarthosts(v=exchg.150).aspx
<jelly> jer, pazi sad, moji korisnici uglavnom *neće* da pređu sa squirrela na exchange online iako je bar 1500% bolji
<ivoks> to sam i ja vidio
<ivoks> ekipa ne zeli napustiti squirrel
<ivoks> ni na roundcube, ni na gmail, ni na office365
<ivoks> ne razumijem
<ivoks> squirrel opce ne radi :)
<jelly> ja bi ih najradije preselio sve odjednom i fakof.  Imali bi bolji webmail, fantastičan antispam, kalendare, distribution grupe, sobe za sastanke...
<ivoks> When you subscribe to Office 365 and add your domain, we ask you to change your domain's MX record so that it points to Office 365.
<jelly> da, ne moraš to
<jelly> to je navlakuša
<jelly> neka koriste kalendare na ime-tenanta.onmicrosoft.com domeni i logiraju se s tim na o365
<ivoks> ali onda nemaju u outlooku :)
<ivoks> tj, ako posalju invite nekome izvan njihove domene, ovaj nece moci odgovoriti
<jelly> hoće
<ivoks> ali ce biti korisnik.onmicrosoft.com
<ivoks> ja sam mislio sloziti nesto tipa office.domena.com
<jelly> i još složiš forwarde za svakog posebno sa te domene na pravu, i smarthost na tvoj mail server da im to dođe i u dovecot
<ivoks> ili o365.domena.com
<ivoks> jelly: mislim da ce sve to skupa izazvati probleme outlooku
<ivoks> ja bi najradje da oni sve prebace na o365
<jelly> mda
<ivoks> to me najvise muci; prije godinu i pol sam im to sugerirao
<ivoks> ne, nece
<ivoks> i sad... problemiu
<jelly> a kako sad koriste kalendare?  Imaju istu domenu i usernameove gore i onprem? :-)
<jelly> i dva akaunta u Outlooku na racunalu?
<ivoks> nemaju kalendare
<jelly> aha :-)
<ivoks> ne znam sto bi stavio kao shared kalendar za na linux server
<jelly> nesto sa activesync supportom da izgleda kao exchange
<jelly> sogo ili koji god fork da je up-to-date
<ivoks> ma da ne bi to isao slagati sad
<jelly> pa nemoj ti slagati, daj mirki i kennyju
<jelly> :-)
<ivoks> ma slozit cu nes sa exchangeom
<ivoks> neka ih pola koristi exchange, a pola postfix/dovecot
<ivoks> pa kad vide da je ovo prvo bolje, svi ce se prebaciti
<jelly> /o\
<jelly> da
<ivoks> jebte mail serveri
<ivoks> ko da sam u 1995.
<jelly> MS kao podrzava hybrid exchange 
<jelly> ali to je tako skrpano da je bolje prebaciti sve u oblak i gotovo
<jelly> tj. imaju skuhanac takav da sad gledam replicirati isto samo sa postfix/dovecot umjesto lokalnog exchangea
<ivoks> pa to i ja imam
<ivoks> lokalno postfix/dovecot
<jelly> i koristiti o365 barem kao backup za inboxe
<jelly> osim za onog jednog korisnika koji je skuzio da mu je office.outlook.com ipak bolji od vjeverice, on ce ici u suprotnom smjeru
<jelly> server side filteri su im fantasticni
<jelly> mozes po headeru, za Mmiketa, mozes uvjetno forwardat, uvjetno spremat u foldere, svasta nesto
<ivoks> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn751020
<ivoks> eto, tak nekako
<jelly> karantena je izvrsna i brzo nauči kaj nije spam, ali je jaaako agresivna na početku
<jelly> i većinu toga možeš konfati iz command linea.  Jes da je powershell CLI, al je CLI
<ivoks> microsoft lagano napusta windows
<ivoks> windows organizaciju su rascjepkali i podijelili izmedju drugih organizacija
<ivoks> https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/29/17176220/microsoft-windows-reorg-business-terry-myerson-ai-cloud
<jelly> replikacija usera je tlaka ako nemas AD, ako imas onda ima gotovi AADSync
<ivoks> imam ldap
<ivoks> umalo :D
<jelly> srce je napravilo perlusu za syncanje iz AAI, ali to je samo u jednom smjeru
<jelly> i ima neke greške u mapiranju atributa (napose, email adresa)
<jelly> na jednom mjestu imam fejk ldap server koji čita iz passwd.db i generira DN-ove samo za par queryja
<jelly> bilo bi perverzno napraviti fejk AD iz /etc/passwd ^_^
<infy-> bok
<jelly> kbo
<infy-> nesto novo: https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/max-paketi/opticki-internet-nove-generacije
<jelly> infy-: o lol, ne mogu upisati vise od dvije znamenke za kucni broj za provjeru dostupnosti
<infy-> hah vidi stvarno
<ivoks> Mmike: gdje je taj fix o kojem si pricao za pgsql ocf?
<ivoks> Optička mreža nove generacije još nije dostupna na vašoj adresi
<infy-> Optika nove generacije je dostupna
<infy-> navodno nije GPON nego AON
<jelly> > Na Vašoj adresi trenutno nema mogućnosti za optiku nove generacije. Dodatno ćemo provjeriti nemogućnost unosa troznamenkastih brojeva. Hvala na ukazanoj poteškoći :)
<jelly> ovaj chat na stranici im je ok
<infy-> kod mene ima jer su je radili tek u 11 mj
<infy-> pa su valjda odmah išli na tu novu infrastrukturu, al interesantno, u svakom slučaju.
<infy-> Interesira me kako će riješiti adresiranje, s obzirom da je IPv6.
<jelly> to što je infrastruktura interno ipv6 ne znači da će korisnik uopće vidjeti ipv6
<jelly> (iako bi bilo lijepo da daju korisnicima dual stack kak spada)
<infy-> to bi značilo NAT v4 i blok v6?
<jelly> ne, to je ipv4 i ipv6 skupa, u nekoj konfiguraciji
<jelly> iza routera vjerojatno to Å¡to si rekao
<Mmike> ivoks, koji? onaj za kad se postgres nece pokrenut jer pg_stats fali, sutra cu ga SRUat, jer je upstream popravio to (zivio vvidic)  a onaj za kad se postgres opce nece pokrenut moram poslozit to, otvorit bug, popravit, nije tak jednostavno. 
<Mmike> koja je rtazlika izmedju GPONa i AONa?
<Mmike> vidim
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-04
<ivoks> TO!
<ivoks> ako uspijem, Init ce prestati postojati 6.4.
<ivoks> 11 godina 1 mjesec dana nakon osnutka
<obruT> koliko ti traje postupak zatvaranja ?
<ivoks> zapoceo sam 1.1.
<ivoks> prebacivanje ugovora
<ivoks> rjesavanje opreme
<ivoks> prebacivanje leasinga
<ivoks> ljude prebaciti
<ivoks> sve su to pojedinacno male stvari, koje traju dan-dva (osim leasinga, koji traje tjednima)
<ivoks> i ugovora, koji isto traju tjednima
<ivoks> a problem je sto drzava bas i nece samo tako ukinuti akontacije (meni su ih ukinuli tek na kraju 3. mjeseca)
<ivoks> a akontacije nisu male ako si dobro poslovao
<obruT> a one neke fore, narodne novine, da nisi nikom nista duzan, ovo ono ? ili to tebe ne kaci ?
<ivoks> lakse je zatvoriti obrt ako si propao, nego ako ti dobro ide
<ivoks> do tog dijela nisam jos dosao
<ivoks> meni je najbitnije da u petak poreznoj predam zahtjev za zatvaranjem ili sto vec im moram dati
<ivoks> da mi vrate sve te preplacene akontacije
<ivoks> meni drzava sjedi na povecoj svoti samo zato jer im je trebalo tri mjeseca da skuze kako ja nemam vise prometa na racunu
<infy-> 11 godina :o
<infy-> To je doista puno vremena
<hrvoje> Ivoks: kaj, zatvaraš Init i otvaraš Systemd? :))
<obruT> valjda upstart :)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-05
<Hrki> pozdrav
<Hrki> jel mozda postoji all in one box
<Hrki> znaci recimo na kojoj bi bili prikljuci za struju, mrezu, vga i sl. ?
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-06
<obruT> sta je ovo... svi spavaju ?
<obruT> ima netko mail od flireka ? :)
<obruT> pingo me preko icq-a (ne znam kojim cudom mi je ostao sacuvan profil u pidginu, a pokrenuo pidgin da nesto testiram), a blokiran mi acc, mogu samo primat, ne mogu slati nista
<sillyslux> icq lol
<obruT> sillyslux: nes vjerovat, ali iz moje nekadasnje kontakt liste, cak dvoje su jos uvijek online na tome :)
<sillyslux> a kak je moguce da si i ti?
<sillyslux> ne sjecam se odkad ja ne koristim
<obruT> pa obzirom da selim home dir sa svim pizdarijama kroz sve ove godine, tako je ostao profil sacuvan ... danas pokrenem pidgin da istestiram kako doticni radi s xmpp-om (zadnjih godina sam koristio drugi klijent), kad evo i icq kontakata :)
<sillyslux> oa to je dobro, ja imam sve razbacano na 5 ploce po 5 partiticije plus jos ono sta sam ubacio u /srv/storage
<sillyslux> nered samo tako
<obruT> jedino sto mi je icq account blokiran na nacin da mogu primat, ne mogu slati, moram ga otkljucat, a pederi za to traze broj mobitela.. da ne bi
<obruT> mogo bi eventulano koristiti neki od onih javnih servisa za primanje sms poruka
<sillyslux> to ili tele2 za 50kn
<obruT> koje djubre
<obruT> evo potvrdio sam account, mogu se ulogirati u njihov web, ali mi klijent vise ne radi
<sillyslux> samo jos web?
<sillyslux> nekada davno... cinilo mi se da ce sve bit dobro
<sillyslux> google i facebook podrzali xmpp i komunikacija bila samo takva
<sillyslux> nije mi bilo drago spajat se ljudima na tim serverima, ali reka hajde ko ga j
<sillyslux> ali je mi bilo drago kad su to konacno onemogucavali
<obruT> evo proradilo je cim sam skratio password na 8 znakova :P
<obruT> meni je zao sto je ekipa ukinula server federaciju... mogo sam preko svog servera chatat s ekipom na guglu
<obruT> a ovako svako na nekim svojim proprietary klijentima, da bi mogo sa svima komunicirat, treba ti 10 raznoraznih klijenata
<sillyslux> server federacija?
<sillyslux> to mislis na xmpp
<sillyslux> jabber?
<obruT> da, na xmpp
<sillyslux> bas je to bio neki potez kad su ukinuli...
<obruT> sad je situacija ovakva: https://xkcd.com/1810/
<sillyslux> https://xkcd.com/927/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-07
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/tmobileat/status/982187919061303296
<sillyslux> to su dobri vjernici
<obruT> storanje passworda kod providera, mogo bih o tome ispricat dosta anegdota, ali ne bi bilo profesionalno :)
<jelly> Grupa koje su oni dio ima internu sigurnosnu politiku koja je gotovo sigurno prekrsena takvim dizajnom
<jelly> obruT: jedini izgovor je da nisu jedini dio te Grupe koji ima slicno nebulozno dizajnirane sustave :-)
<obruT> hehe :)
<jelly> a taj student/ica koji odgovara na twitteru i fejsu nazalost vjerojatno nema pojma da policy postoji i sto konkretno pise unutra
<sillyslux> ISS za 30min
<sillyslux> eh sad, idem vidit...
<sillyslux> nist
<sillyslux> ohh sad
<sillyslux> :)
<sillyslux> a u 9 opet :D
<obruT> kakav iss, to je izmisljotina
#ubuntu-hr 2018-04-08
<sillyslux> ono kad okrenes glavu jednu sekundu...
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/CatVsHumanity/status/982530198158630912
<sillyslux> Mmike, opet ona luda tocka na nebu (za 30m)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-01
<BotaniCar> Jutro momcine 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: obicno se prije instalacije procitaju upute, ako uputa kaze da si softver bude zbusio firewall onda znas da ces ga nakon instalacije morati zacepiti. 
<BotaniCar> obicno se takvi ruleovi brzo nadju u firewall konzoli, mislim da ih defaultno slaze kronoloski 
<vileni> stackoverflow mi je prvi kontakt sa aprils fools day
<dodobas> putro
<BotaniCar> Ja sam sinoc zavrsio na stackoverflowu, mislio am da me shibnulo u 1990 :) 
<Mmike> sta bilo?
<Mmike> ja nisam nist skuzio
<BotaniCar> Malo su retroali design i dodali jednoroge i dugine boje :) 
<Mmike> o, kurca mu
<hrvoje> fakat izgleda kao 1995-a :D
<phd> Mmike: jesi li našao dućan za Superzingse?
<Mmike> phd, yup
<Mmike> Denis Igracke, tak nekak se zove
<Mmike> ima ga po shopping centrima
<phd> Mmike: poslah ti link na bazzar.hr, neki webshop
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> al' ne treba
<Mmike> obicno kad pitam tak treba mi - sad
<phd> glavno da je dete sretno :)
<Mmike> webshop mi je cesto bezze 
<Mmike> valjda je
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jedini bed je kaj sad i moje dete zna kaj je to :)
<phd> ma imaju i neki fiksni tel u zg, pa valjda nije samo kućna radinost
<phd> hahaha
<Mmike> iako, sinoc smo teeskop sastavili pa malo buljili vani
<phd> tak ti je to :P
<Mmike> tak da ajde, idemo prema znanoscu bar malo :D
<phd> to je super. Moj 10godišnjak samo gleda kak bi zaradio puno para
<phd> što i nije loše :)
<Mmike> al nije bas nit dobro
<Mmike> sad kad se svijet probudi i preokrene
<Mmike> ti sto samo paru znaju zaradjivat ce bit beskorisn :)
<phd> tko zna kaj će bit popularno dok dođe do fux-a
<phd> nek se veseli derište :)
<phd> Mmike: jesi li konačno ubo ruksak? :)
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> dva! :D
<Mmike> oba wengera, i oba prejebena
<Mmike> prvi mi dao frend za 100 kuna
<Mmike> 17" laptop stane unutra, mislim da mogu i sator i sina spremit unutra
<Mmike> fantastican je
<phd> ahaha, ajde super
<Mmike> a drugi sam naso neki dan, isto 100 kuna, za 13" laptope
<Mmike> isto jeben
<Mmike> samo sto je malo tezak
<vileni> Mmike: koji modeli?
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> imam ga tu, mogu ga fotkat
<Mmike> ak osh
<Mmike> ovaj mali, jel
<vileni> moze
<dodobas> jel konzumira tko soundcloud, bandcamp ... jel soundcound samo streaming servis, a na bandcampu kao mozes kupiti glazbu ?
<Mmike> obrut, si uzeo AMDa?
<jelly> dodobas: na bandcampu definitivno možeš kupiti mp3/flac
<obrut> Mmike: nisam jos :) nije me ni bilo doma neko vrijeme
<Mmike> obrut, jel' znas kaj ces?
<jelly> obrut: cujem da si upoznao neke ljude!
<dodobas> what wait, obrut je upoznao neke ljude ... opa ... congrats :)
<obrut> Mmike: ryzen 7 1700 :)
<obrut> ovaj sto ne trosi struje i nije skup
<obrut> jelly: bome jesam :)
<Mmike> obrut, ack
<obrut> jelly: neke sam znao i od prije :P
<obrut> jelly: a imo sam i zesci fail s jednom od vasih zemskih :P
<Mmike> nabava net nudi cijene u bitcoinima :))))))
<dodobas> trazio tablet ... neki mali .. 8" ... nasao samo smeca s hardverom od prije 3 godine, i `apple ipad mini 5` koji ce 'samo sto nije' doci u rh ... 
<dodobas> treba mi uglavnom za content consumption ... pa mi 10" nekako preveliko
<dodobas> imal tko ipad mini ... kakav je zvuk na njemu ?
<Mmike> pojma
<Mmike> al' vele da je okjach
<Mmike> ja sam isto to mislio
<Mmike> al' na kraju mi stari iphone6plus koji imam skroz ok
<Mmike> jedino kaj mi je pao prevec puta pa mu ne radi vise tak dobro wifi
<Mmike> nit bt
<jelly> dodobas: nema li sad novi ipad pro 8" ?
<jelly> ne znam dal ima u .hr
<dodobas> hmm, nisam naletio ... pro je kao 10" +
<dodobas> da .. iPad pro ... 12.9” and 11” Liquid Retina display
<BotaniCar> obrut: nemres tak na pol napraviti disclosure. Kaj si ju pitao, a nje dala i kako si failao nakon toga ? 
<jelly> ima neki od 8" ali sam možda krivo zapamtio kak se zove
<jelly> aha, taj je "ipad mini"
<obrut> BotaniCar: ma nisam nis pito, ona je meni uletila, odnosno, ja sam mislio da je meni uletila :)
<jelly> to bi si možda uzeo jer mi je 10" uređaj malo prevelik, znam se ulovit da gledam video na portrait jer mi je tako lakše držat 
<dodobas> jelly: da, 8" je one-hand device ... navodno ce za koji tjedan doci u trgovine u RH, bio u subotu u iStyle, pa su tako rekli
<dodobas> ima onaj asus zenpad 3 8" ... ali nisam naso u RH
<jelly> twss
<jelly> kad mi je krepao nexus 10 uzeo sam nekog 10" kineza, koji je ok ali softverski support je 0
<jelly> i taj 10" je one-hand, ali sam primijetio da imam udubljenje na malom prstu od držanja
<vileni> ja sam zbog supporta uzeo ipad vulgaris, 9.7
<vileni> nazivciralo me sve na androidu
<vileni> ali ne drzim ga skoro nikad, inace bi vjerojatno ipad mini
<vileni> ovom je namjena na bude na nocnom ormaricu 99% vremena
<dodobas> android ... najbolje zaboravti software updejt ... 
<vileni> ma kad mi je rekao da motoGP ne radi na mojoj verziji vise, bilo je gotovo :)
<dodobas> apple nisam nikad imao ... a kao ... bolji ekran i bolja podrska za multimediju ... android recimo "nikad" neces moci koristiti za glazbenu produkciju jer kerneli nisu low-latency ... ako sam dobro skuzio
<vileni> to je vec puno vise detalja nego sto sam ikad razmisljao o tim uredjajima :)
<vileni> youtube/netflix/plex i light web usage
<vileni> ali da radi glatko 
<vileni> i da ne moram svake 2 godine novi kupiti da ga apdejtam
<Mmike> yea
<Mmike> ryzen
<jelly> <_jwilk> TIL the apt cow is misbehaving today (try "apt-get moo").
<phd> dodobas: baš apple tražiš?
<dodobas> phd: pa ... trazim nesto do 8"
<jelly> da vibrira?
<dodobas> ma da pecka strujom ... to je bolje od vibriranja :)
<phd> pecka strujom :)
<phd> kinky :P
<phd> dodobas: niš onda. Imam samo 10.1" za ponuditi
<dodobas> je ... to mi je malo preveliko, ne fita ...
<hrvoje> ako se zamijeni 2-žični kabel za 3-žični, onda ne pecka :))
<Hrki> BotaniCar
<Hrki> <BotaniCar> Hrki: obicno se prije instalacije procitaju upute, ako uputa kaze da si softver bude zbusio firewall onda znas da ces ga nakon instalacije morati zacepiti.
<Hrki> a da, budimo realni dok se instalirava software cita se ona EULA od 100 strana :D
<Hrki> https://www.binisoft.org/wfc
<Hrki> zato su izmislili ovaj dodatak, upravo za ovakakve stvari kod firewalla :D
<Hrki> odlicna stvar, jucer ga instaliro
<DomaMuffin> Vidi, moras pokazati barem mrvu opreza ako krades softver. Samo to hocu reci. Ili imas sex kasnije, kao ti sada. 
<Hrki> ma nisam jos ukrao, ali nikad se nezna :)
<jelly> uh, EULA je jedno a Installation Manual drugo
<jelly> in other news, jessie kernel koji su svi pričali da je bagav... je stvarno bagav ;-)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-02
<BotaniCar> Do tell, jelly . Meni se jos nikaj nije potrgalo pre jako
<vileni> jutr
<Mmike> sve
<Mmike> ove godine
<dodobas> moja tolerancija za sranja se smanjuje :)
<Mmike> staris, grumpydad :D
<dodobas> cek ... sto ne ide tako pjesma
<dodobas> sve
<dodobas> ove godine
<dodobas> moja tolerancija za sranja
<dodobas> se smanjuje 
<dodobas> :)
<hrvoje> jel vas itko dignuo na kakvu foru jučer? :)
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> 'sve ove godine, dala bi za jednu noc'
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: samo na vmwaretu
<jelly> kvalitetan phishing kojeg je par ljudi u firmi popusilo:
<jelly> httpsx://postahr.vip/index2.html
<hbogner> ivoks, Mmike jel ubuntu hr repo ok, sad radim upgrade i vuce se sa max 20kB/s
<Mmike> hbogner :)
<Hrki> jelly: ovaj phishing mi je cak defender prepoznao :D
<Hrki>  opet M$-ov propust, dopustaju spremanje VBA u .xls extenzije
<jelly> Kasperskom sam poslao dva uzorka, obično su brzi ali valjda im ovaj domaći čudan
<Hrki> mene pusta na sajt, ali neda pokrenut xls
<Hrki> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/wdsi/threats/malware-encyclopedia-description?Name=Trojan:Script/Woreflint.A!cl
<Hrki> cak pise da je od: 9.3
<Hrki> jelly: a kaj to uopce radi, skida neki opaki trojanac?
<Mmike> dalkem
<Mmike> izgleda da ono sranje sa 'systemd ubije screen' na debianu i ubuntuu ne postoji
<Mmike> al' postoji na fakin KDE NEonu
<Mmike> jebale me distribucije
<Mmike> cudne
<Mmike> da me
<Mmike> to gore sto sam vec reko
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-03
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> eetrou
<dodobas> :/ zasto zasto se toliko trude pisati Python kao Javu ... :/
<hrvoje> sadizam? :)))
<hrvoje> ili kao C često
<dodobas> primjer `classmethod` u Pythonu se koristi za metode koje su alternativni constructori, za sve ostalo se treba dobro zapitati jel classmethod  najbolje rjesenje
<dodobas> but ... ovdje se koriste ko u javi, za 'namespacing' ... ContactField.make_key, ContactField.is_valid_label, ... da radi, ali nema smisla u Python svijetu, takve metode postaju funkcije u nekom modulu
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> uy SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> o dodobas 
<SilverSpace> bas je lijepo vani 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam sletio pred pol sata, obisli turneju 12 dvoraca zagorja. Kakav to neboder rade na Medvednici ?!
<vileni> neboder? zicaru?
<BotaniCar> Letjeli smo kraj dvorca, na njega je ( tako je izgledalo s visine) naslonjena konstrukcija nebodera od 20 katova
<vileni> jedino ako je neki popratni objekt za zicaru
<vileni> s obzirom sto je bandic zamislio, ne cudi me
<Vlado9A> Baš sam se pitao kakav to smiješni mali avion zuji po nebu iznad mog malog idiličnog prigorskog sela :)
<BotaniCar> Ako je narancasti, taj sam :) 
<obrut> obzirom koliko su sume posjekli, ne bi se cudio da nikne kakvo elitno naselje
<Vlado9A> Boje mi nažalost nsu baš jača strana... tak da nisam siguran. Uglavnom bio je jednomotorac i letio JE relativno nisko, iznad sesvetskog prigorja, pred oko sat vremena.
<BotaniCar> Cuj, ja tu krajnju posijecenost nisam tako percipirao, ima "mrlja" gdje je golet, ali generalno brdo izgleda super
<BotaniCar> Vlado9A: to je to :) 
<Vlado9A> ;)
<Vlado9A> BotaniCar: eto, bar ste imali lijepo vrijeme za panoramski let (palac gore) ;)
<dodobas> ma e... ja cekam kisu da avto ne moram ici prat ... kad ce kisa
<BotaniCar> Bilo bi dobro da padne, da nemam siv auto napisao bih da je posivio od prasine. Ovako je samo .. mat
<dodobas> ma drvece drka i onda neko zuto sranje po avtu, grozno ...
<BotaniCar> ^^^ liipe cvaaaa-a-tuuuuu
<BotaniCar> ja cu danas radije Judas priestse nego Divlje Jagode
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JISQMhtXiSM&list=RDKDveDuHo3qo&index=27
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Judas Priest - You've Got Another Thing Comin' (Live from the 'Fuel for Life' Tour) :: Duration: 09:12 :: Views: 579,516 uploaded by JudasPriestVEVO :: 4,268 likes :: 125 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> dodobas: treba ti ovako nesto https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=11&v=vEf7YWXf5fI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Angelwax aio + enigma by ph.detailing.hr :: Duration: 00:49 :: Views: 34 uploaded by brba1987 :: 1 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<dodobas> vileni: a da ... cekam servis da napravi ponudu :)
<vileni> dodobas: treba ti R1? :)
<BotaniCar> KAKVA JE TO POSEBNA VODA KOJA NE OSTAJE NA AUTU ?! What is this witchery 
<vileni> BotaniCar: nije voda
<vileni> :)
<dodobas> vileni: ne ... doduse ... ako napravim najam avta na firmu, onda bi mogao R1 provuc
<vileni> dodobas: ovi su ti za preporuciti, a imam jos jednog koji doma radi takve stvari
<BotaniCar> Kaj su ovi u Hetzneru odlucili da im treba njihov snap/flatpack ? ( https://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Installation_g%C3%A4ngiger_Software_(Managed_Server)/en ) 
<BotaniCar> Ne, dobro je, krivo citam. Lazna uzbuna. 
<ivoks> super mi je kad dodjes na sastanak
<ivoks> i jedini si, jedini, koji se nije rodio u engleskom govornom podrucju
<ivoks> a 20 ljudi na sastanku
<obrut> meni je bolje kad odes na sastanak u arapsku zemlju sa ljudima koji tamo zive, bude 20 ljudi i ni jedan nije lokalac
<hrvoje> ivoks: kreneš pričati na našem i gledaš kako te blijedo gledaju :))))
<Hrki> sve je bolje nego dok ti je ERP i cijela firma na nje, a ti neznas beknut deutch
<Hrki> taj jezik mi je tako bljuv
<jelly> // das ist nicht kajgott
<Hrki> skoro si pogodil :) das ist nicht gut 
<Hrki> ma lako za fraze, ali dok pocnu ovi sprehati nist ne razumijem 
<Mmike> odustao sam od topre switcheva, ne pasu mi
<Mmike> hrvoje, iako bih rado probao onu tvoju na tjedan dana :)
<Mmike> kupio sam neku coolermasterovu, MX brown
<Mmike> fantasticna
<Mmike> nije tako dobra kao DAS, al' je i dalje fantasticna
<SilverSpace> Samo za roštilj :) https://i.imgur.com/keOVyOt.jpg
<datase> ^image/jpeg 2048x1123 238.7KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<SilverSpace> bemti amere kad ne Å¡alju za hrvatsku
<jelly> nema tastature doli tastature sa trackpojntom!
<jelly> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jewu8210/28555511828/ 
<jelly> 400 eura, vise me dodje tastatura nego cijeli laptop
<SilverSpace> jelly: pa kaj ce ti to 
<SilverSpace> ja se bikada nisam naviko na trackpojntom
<Mmike> jelly, lol :) DOBRA :)
<Mmike> jelly, imas pravi link na taj proizvod?
<jelly> dućan koji je to trebao prodavati u EU nije (n)ikad dobio artikl
<jelly> model se zove Tex Kodachi https://candykeys.com/product/tex-kodachi
<jelly> https://www.tex-design.com.tw/us-en/products.php?act=view&id=87 https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4260 itd
<ShakaJada>  jelly di je cijena te tipkovnice ?
<jelly> na prvom linku je 420€
<jelly> kad bi se MOGLA kupiti
<sillyslux> najbolje zabranit taj blesavi curl
<sillyslux> https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=155407864604288&w=2
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/RedTeamPT/status/1110843396657238016
<ShakaJada> AHAHAHAHHAHAHHA
<ShakaJada> sillyslux, ovo je do jaja
<sillyslux> aj ovo gornje je 1. april...
<ShakaJada> nije glupo, zaustaviti ce 75% napada ovim. Kurac ce neki kali linux expert iz Mumbaia znat presrikat user agent
<sillyslux> da
<sillyslux> a sta to mijenja?
<hrvoje> Mmike: Topre su super, ali i MX brown je skroz dobar!
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-04
<vileni> jutr
<Mmike> ide se, ide seeee
<obrut> ide ko na https://events.wearedevelopers.com ?
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Ana Ćurčin - Alone
<jelly> ok, radioparadise, to je previše ć i č za vašu playlistu!
 * jelly importa 2 godina rsync (dirvish) backupa u restic
<Mmike> jelly, tko ono ima zadnje backupe sa flyja prije no sto je oso?
<hrvoje> Mmike: zavrtit u neki qemu :))
<Mmike> obrut, jesi cuo sta da nested-kvm ne radi na ryzenima?!
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-05
<vileni> jutro
<DomaMuffin> https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/my-left-shoe-wont-even-reboot-faulty-app-bricks-nike-smart-sneakers/
<DomaMuffin> Lagao sam sinu.
<DomaMuffin> Rekao sam da je vezanje cipela jedna od osnovnih vjestina koje mora imati. 
<DomaMuffin> U stvari samo treba znati programirati :)
<obrut> sto je daleko jednostavnije :)
<obrut> Mmike: hmm, nisam cuo to za nested-kvm... ali to ni ne koristim bas, jako jako rijetko
<vileni> to je kao inception, sto si dublje to sporije vrijeme ide
<obrut> DomaMuffin: citam taj clanak o tim tenisicama, to je fakat prestrasno 
<obrut> mislim na samu ideju da preko mobilne aplikacije kontroliras vezanje :P
<jelly> Mmike: wgottwe
<jelly> ... mozda
<DomaMuffin> obrut, pa to je san snova. Moam vidjeti malo kakav je app,ali ako mogu zavezati klincima tenisice bez saginjanja, to vrijedi MILIGAZILITRILIJARDE !
<DomaMuffin> Ne cuju mi se sva slova isto na tastaturi 
<jelly> ili odvezati dok su u vrticu na remote
<obrut> pa kad zbrikas tenke onda ces plakat :)
<Mmike> obrut, pa kak openstack u openstacku pokrenes?
<Mmike> jelly, imas mejl njegov?"
<jelly> nemam pri ruci, potrazim
<obrut> Mmike: ne pokrecem openstack u openstacku :)
<Mmike> obrut, pa kak testiras?
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> parablju
<Mmike> obrut, imas ti kojeg ryzena di?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, koji si ti CPU bio ono kupio sa onu B450 plocu kaj si pokazao na LiceKnjizi?
<obrut> Mmike: nije meni primarno testiranje openstacka da moram deployat nesto svaki cas... meni primarno treba deployment hrpe virtualki u sam openstack, razvoj automatizacije deploymenta i konfiguracije i tako to
<Mmike> obrut, ack
<Mmike> obrut, iako, potvrdio bivsi porno kolega upravo, radi nested virtualizacija
<Mmike> veli on da samo s ryzenima i x370/x470 chipsetima treba paziti na memorije
<vileni> Mmike: ti treba jos jedno fractal kuciste ? :)
<Mmike> vileni, lol :) 
<Mmike> vileni, koje?
<vileni> xlr2 :)
<Mmike> kak' to da ga se rjesavas?
<vileni> jos kombiniram, ali realno preveliko je, slazem itx stroj za gaming sad
<Mmike> ja to nacelno bi, pogoto kad full preselim se u ured, jer ako cu preci na ryzena onda mi treba jos jedna graficka
<Mmike> i onda bi trebao mrvu vece kuciste
<Mmike> vileni, a koliko bi cevapa/burgera trazio? :)
<Mmike> ryzeni nemaju graficku u sebi , pa mi treba onda jedna low-end graficka za linux i jedna fina/jaca za pcipasstrough KVMu za windoze
<vileni> to dogovorimo kad skupim sve dijelove
<vileni> ploca dolazi u srijedu
<vileni> pa ne prije toga
<Mmike> fino grmi
<Mmike> a ja kod doktora moram cekat
<vileni> sto bi radio da ne moras? :)
<Mmike> isao se vozit
<vileni> why?
<Mmike> za gust?
<Mmike> gledam sad rain-alarm, ovo ce taman za 15-20 minuta proc :/
<vileni> pa to je ocito, ali neznam gdje je tocno gust u voznji po grmljavini :)
<vileni> evo i tuca
<jelly> prolom
<jelly> ebemu, a nisam bio na rucku jos
<vileni> mi usput otisli u rusticu
<vileni> nije lose
<Mmike> vileni, di je rustica?
<Mmike> i kaj si jeo tam?
<vileni> ustipke
<vileni> dubrava
<vileni> nije na razini tpk, remetinec(RIP) i srbin, ali solidno je
 * jelly ide po sendvic :-|
<Hrki> https://www.telegram.hr/biznis-tech/juzna-koreja-upravo-je-prva-u-svijetu-pokrenula-5g-mrezu/
<Mmike> Ovaj coolermasterova tastatura je losa
<Mmike> spajanje numerickog dijela sa kursor tipkama je ocaj :)
<Hrki> pa meni nije jasno sta jebavaju s tim tastaturama
<Hrki> samo ih neki kruac shrinkaju i glupe rasporede prave
<Hrki> pa da je me nemoj jebat,
<Mmike> a htio probat
<Mmike> jeftina bila
<Mmike> sad cu ju oprat fino i prodat
<Mmike> dobra je, brown switchevi
<Mmike> al' nije DAS :D
<Hrki> ma, znam i meni na poslu su takvu uzeli
<Mmike> Hrki, kaku?
<Hrki> bacio sam je tamo  picku materinu
<Hrki> ma onaj tip, di je enter mali
<Hrki> pa enter mora biti velik da ga...
<Hrki> ne kuzim koja je fora kad smanje enter na tastaturi i shrinkaju ju
<Hrki> ajde kuzim za laptop, nema mjesta, ali ovak stvarno nema smisl
<jelly> osim sto za laptop od 13" ili više ima mjesta za tipke normalne velicine
<Hrki> a neznam bas, jel ima mjesta za klasican num pad ?
<Hrki> znaci ova za 120kn je cist konkretna
<Hrki> https://www.links.hr/hr/tipkovnica-logitech-k120-crna-usb-retail-101600080
<jelly> num pad!? fuj fuj
<jelly> to je za knjigovođe
<sillyslux> https://www.uzishop.hr/tipkovnice/12262-cherry-evolution-stream-30-keyboard-4025112083181.html?utm_source=nabava.net&utm_campaign=nabava.net&utm_medium=click
<sillyslux> https://www.mall.hr/misevi-i-tipkovnice/cherry-tipkovnica-stream-30-siva-hr-gravura?utm_source=nabava.net&utm_campaign=nabava.net&utm_medium=click
<sillyslux> meni je zakon
<sillyslux> scissors
<Mmike> eo
<Mmike> ovo: http://www.coolermaster.com/peripheral/keyboards/quickfiretk/
<Mmike> to imam
<Mmike> i nisam zadovoljan
<Mmike> mislim, ok je tipkaroshkica
<Mmike> al' je das bolji :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-06
<respawn> d dan
<Hrki> jelly-home: pa ne rade knjigovodje sa brojevima cijeli dan :)
<Hrki> Your personal Google+ account is going away on April 2, 2019
<Hrki> sta, konacno su ugasili to :)
<respawn> jep
<respawn> ugasili su makar nista korisnog od toga nije bilo
<Hrki> slazem se, jos jedna smecarska kopija fejsa
<Hrki> a kad bude MS ugasio skype? sad kad su ga ujebala kao i sve sto dotaknu
<respawn> ma skype ne koristim uopce
<phd> Skype je na zalasku, ugasit će se to brzo kad je već tu Microsoft Teams
<hrvoje> vidjet ćemo hoće li uništiti i GitHub...
<Hrki> pa sta i to su kupili??
<Hrki> taj sugavi MS me podsjeca na EA, sve sta kupe ujebu
<hrvoje> da, Skype su u*ebali propisno, sad nastavljaju niz...
<Mmike> restartanje systemd-loginda restarta cijeli DE
<hrvoje> Mmike: nisi systemd fan? :)
<respawn> d dan
<ShakaJada> Hrki, windowsi su im bolji od linuxa, i rade izvrsne misheve, kaj ti hoces vise :)
<ShakaJada> Moram everspace pod wineom igratidanas, 10%sporije je ! 
<Mmike> hrvoje, tko je? :)
<Mmike> usb-c
<Mmike> jos jedan konektor za imat ' po doma :/
<sillyslux> imam i ja svoj prvi usb-c, kupio laptop sa usb-c prije 2-3 tjedna
<Mmike> mhe
#ubuntu-hr 2019-04-07
<respawn> d jutro
<Vlado9A> Žur... bon žur ;)
<respawn> jutro
<respawn> good moaning
<hrvoje> Mmike: još nisam upoznao nijednog systemd obožavatelja :)))
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-30
<vileni> jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> dodobas: nemoj android tv :)
<dodobas> vileni: zasto ?
<vileni> dodobas: ne podrzavaju ih dovoljno dugo, kao da uzmes mobitel koji nije flagship pa zadnji update bude onaj s kojim si ga kupio :)
<vileni> ali za razliku od mobitela, ovo neces mijenjati svake 2 godine
<dodobas> vileni: hmm, moje ocekivanje je da niti jedan proizvodac ne azurira softver
<dodobas> tjeraju kupce da kupe novi
<vileni> sto se tv-a tice, samsungov tizen se dovoljno cesto azurira
<vileni> a i recimo na 4 godine starom samsungu sam jos uvijek mogao gledati netflix
<dodobas> samsung vjerojatno necu kupovat, ako cu ikad kupovat novi tv
<vileni> onda ti ostaje android ili nesto sa onim webOS :)
<dodobas> gledao neki Sony, flagship A9G ili kako vec je 20k kn ... al super izgleda :)
<vileni> to je drugi rang skroz, ja sam uzeo najjeftiniji 4k oko 50"
<dodobas> prosli TV od 32" sam kupio jer je tolka bila rupa u ormaru, a sad mi je premalen, odnosno ne mogu se izvalit/sjest na kauc i igrat NintendoSwitch jer skoro nist ne vidim s udaljenosti kauca :)
<vileni> ja sam uzeo 32 jer je bio dosta veci od 24" monitora kojeg smo koristili za kodi (tj xbmc)
<ivoks> zna netko jel se moze NIAS koristiti kao vanjski autentifikator?
<ivoks> dakle, da moj servis koirsti NIAS za autentifikaciju?
<ivoks> cini se da je NIAS obicni SAML
<CrazyLemon> neznam dal se A9G isplati kad je A8G 1000€ manje.. ima razlike u procesoru i malo u zvuku.. ali neznam dal te razlike vrijede 1000€ :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..razlike više nije 1000€..sad je 500€ .. no ja :)
<obrut> ne vrijede :P
<obrut> ne vrijedi niti dati vise 1k€ za telku, kamoli da to je to nekakva razlika u cijeni :)
<obrut> odnosno, vrijedi ak ce te veselit iz nekog razloga
<obrut> vidim da spominjes razliku u procesoru i zvuku... ako ti je zvuk bitan, koristices nesto vanjsko, ne taj iz telke
<CrazyLemon> true :)
<obrut> ivoks ne znam nista o NIASu... ali pitanjce, za koristenje toga koristis neku smart karticu ?
<ivoks> NIAS?
<obrut> 09:07 < ivoks> zna netko jel se moze NIAS koristiti kao vanjski autentifikator?
<ivoks> NIAS ima vise metoda autentifikacije; smart kartice su jedna od njih
<obrut> ok, koju ti koristis ? :)
<ivoks> znaci NIAS je drzavni SAML servis
<ivoks> ja kao web servis, koji zelim koristiti NIAS kao autentifikator, ne znam ni ne zelim znati kako se autentificira korisnik
<ivoks> to je izmedju korisnika i NIAS servisa
<ivoks> meni NIAS samo treba javiti good/notgood i neke podatke (ime, prezime i sl.)
<ivoks> ja kao korisnik koristim osobnu karticu (sa cipom) kada sam na svom laptopu
<ivoks> kada sam negdje vani, onda koristim AAIEDU auth ili auth preko tokena od banke
<ivoks> ovisno o tome koja mi razina autorizacije treba
<ivoks> npr., za poreznu je auth s tokenom dovoljan
<ivoks> za izdavanje vozacke, mora biti auth sa osobnom
<ivoks> obrut jel jasnije ili je jos manje jasno?
<ivoks> ne znam iz koje te perspektive NIAS zanima
<obrut> zanimalo me samo da li mu se autenticiras smart karticom :)
<ivoks> kao korisnik, da
<ivoks> nove osobne su smart kartice
<obrut> e to :) nista drugo :)
<jelly-home> <obrut> vidim da spominjes razliku u procesoru i zvuku... ako ti je zvuk bitan, koristices nesto vanjsko, ne taj iz telke # soundbar za $150 ima bolji zvuk od bilo koje telke
<jelly-home> iako, NU8002 ima 2.1 zvuk i kad se stavi na zid dovoljno visoko sasvim je prihvatljivo, upravo slušam radio prek toga
<jelly-home> updateani model RU8002 iz 2019 više nema .1 
<sillyslux__> 5.1 je pravi uzitak
<sillyslux__> mislim ak vec uzimas pare u ruke... kakav je taj logitech z901?
<sillyslux__> https://www.links.hr/hr/zvucnici-logitech-z906-5-1-thx-3d-stereo-bezicni-daljinski-500w-crni-retail-100503244
<patibigi> pozdrav, molim pomoć, stavio bi maloj na stari laptop Edubuntu da se malo zabavlja s time u karanteni, pa vidim da ga nema za skinuti, i da bi mogao skinuti Ubuntu pa na njega podići Edubuntu desktop. Jel ima netko kakav savjet?
<sillyslux__> nije nikakav problem "pretvorit" ubuntu u kubuntu lubuntu edubuntu i sve te flavourse
<sillyslux__> mislim na cli da se koristi `tasksel` za to
<sillyslux__> odnosno `sudo tasksel`
<patibigi> ok, ću probati tako, hvala
<ivoks> ili sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sillyslux__> ivoks, edubuntu?
<sillyslux__> https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/f68b2ba0c8b21c965499cce7a0a03669e4688ab3/70_0_3780_2268/master/3780.jpg?width=1920&quality=85&auto=format&fit=max&s=d5f1dcd1986b3450192b7d654f07f3c0
<sillyslux__> https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2020/mar/30/astrophysicist-gets-magnets-stuck-up-nose-while-inventing-coronavirus-device#img-2
<ivoks> sillyslux__ ista stvar
<sillyslux__> edubuntu-desktop onda?
<sillyslux__> jel to odmah povuce i suggested packages?
<ivoks> opet snijeg
<ivoks> sillyslux__ mislim da, ali to se moze rijesiti sa switchem ako ne povlaci
<sillyslux__> --install-suggests
<sillyslux__> aaaa ima suggested i recommended
<sillyslux__> pffft
<sillyslux__> Package A recommends Package B, if the package maintainer judges that most users would not want A without also having the functionality provided by B.
<sillyslux__> Package A suggests Package B if B contains files that are related to (and usually enhance) the functionality of A.
<ivoks> 31ff49d7-1097-4f3b-b135-6561fa0fde28 o=mozilla...THIS_IS_SDPARTA-74.0 4209257904772386309 0 IN IP4 0.0.0.0
<ivoks> SDPARTA :D
<Mmike> bas gledam nest
<Mmike> u  italiji je 2018te umrlo oko 630k ljudi
<Mmike> to je cca 1700 dnevno
<sillyslux__> ne to gledat
#ubuntu-hr 2020-03-31
<ivoks> Mmike sto znaci da sad umire 80% vise
<dodobas> utro
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> švedi mi nisu baš jasni 
<obrut> ni meni... moramo zvati svedjanke da nam objasne
<SilverSpace> zovi i za mene da ne trošim inpulse :)
<Mmike> ivoks, da, ili 100%, ovisno o tome koji dan promatras 
<Mmike> dodobas, imam jos jedan bed s tvojom tastaturom
<Mmike> na ovom stolu na kojem sjedim - cuju se federi :D neka glupa jeka
<Mmike> ali je i dalje maestralna za tipkanje
<Mmike> danas cu ju malo staviti sa strane i probati DAS, pa da vidim kako cemo... 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije baš sto 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, sto?
<obrut> Mmike: na razmjenavjestina se ne sto prica o snapovima, spominje se i lxd... nekak se cudim da se ne ukljucujes :)
<SilverSpace> 100%
<Mmike> btw, jucer mi je kompjuktor govorio da mi je baterija misa na 5% i da ce uskoro 
<Mmike> ostat bez baterije
<Mmike> sad veli da je 10% :D
<SilverSpace> neki od tih kaj bi umrli su imali i virus
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tja, mozda. Zato ivoks veli, od palca, 80%
<SilverSpace> :) da od palca 
<SilverSpace> usa i israel zajedno treniraju na f35 u isralu https://static.timesofisrael.com/www/uploads/2019/06/WhatsApp_Image_2019-06-26_at_07.55.52.jpeg
<Mmike> sto vi mislite
<Mmike> hocel' USA otic k vragu?
<SilverSpace> kaze baba vanga da je trump zadnji predsjednik usa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sve ovisi od cjepiva ako ga ubrzo pronađu nece ali ako bude dugo bez njega onda je sigurni raspad 
<Mmike> zakaj nitko nema popis stvari koje je baba vanga sjebala :) svi samo pricaju o tome sto je nabola :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma, cijepivo nece skoro, al' mozda neki ljekovi.... al' mislim da ce USA otic u kurac kroz 2-3 mjeseca, a jako su male sanse da se neki antivirotik dobar napravi za to
 * Mmike pomaze, folding@home, i GPU i CPU foldaju proteine :)
<Mmike> ok, sad mi je mis fakat - crkao :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebiga ni ti ne pričas što nisi pojebo nego što jesi izjebo :D
<Mmike> hahahaha :)
<Mmike> odlicna :D :D :D :D
<SilverSpace> mozda ne za dva tri mjeseca ali velika je opasnos od raspad ovakve kakva je sad
<SilverSpace> eu se sigurno raspada
<Mmike> obrut, de me odvuce, sunce ti jebem, propada mi jutro :D
<obrut> haha :)
<obrut> nebre rasprava o snapovima proc bez tebe :)
<Mmike> nadao sam se da se i lXD spominje
<Mmike> al' od toga nit glasa
<Mmike> nasamaren sam
<obrut> ma spominjao se :) par linija prije nego sto si poceo pricat :)
<ivoks> decki, hoce mi netko pomoci malo?
<ivoks> Mmike obrut SilverSpace ?
<ivoks> jelly isto :)
<ivoks> Mmike obrut SilverSpace jelly jel se mozete zakaciti na https://bbb.kbsd.hr/b/ant-tfc-2ay ? microphone i to sve
<ivoks> zanima me radi li vam audio
<ivoks> server je iza NAT-a pa mi nije jasno zasto negdje radi, a negdje ne. zelim vidjeti postoji li kakav pattern
<obrut> ivoks cek da pokrenem laptop
<obrut> 404 not found ?
<obrut> kreten
<obrut> krivo sam :)
<ivoks> obrut koristis firefox ili chrome?
<obrut> firefox
<obrut> kaze da se moram sign inat u greenlight
<ivoks> a cek
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> to nije ok ;)
<ivoks> obrut refresh
<obrut> spojio se i odmah me odspojilo
<ivoks> obrut aj sad
<ivoks> obrut zvuk radi ili ne?
<obrut> ovako, ponudi mi microphone ili listen only, kad kliknem na microphone digne neki echo server i onda zakljuci da nesto ne valja
<ivoks> da, ok
<ivoks> obrut koji browser?
<ivoks> ffx
<ivoks> koja mreza?
<ivoks> tcom, a1...?
<obrut> firefox 74, tcom adsl
<ivoks> ako otvoris about:webrtc
<ivoks> i drugom tabu
<ivoks> vidjeti ces 'details' za session
<ivoks> tamo je tablica konekcija
<ivoks> vidis li 192.168.200.10 ili 161.53.155.10 kao remote server?
<ivoks> i tko je tu sad lud... isti komp, tcom, sa firefoxom audio ne radi, sa chromom sve radi
<Mmike> ivoks, sec, nemrem sad
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> idem i ja sad nesto pojesti, pa mozemo probati kasnije
<obrut> pokusava ostvarit STUN binding na 45.32.217.190 ali ne vidim odgovor
<ivoks> tko, ti?
<obrut> odnosno hmmm, vidim odgovor
<obrut> treba malo vremena
<obrut> moj laptop :) dok pokusava taj audio ostvarit
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> to je stun.freeswtitch.org
<ivoks> to je stun.freeswitch.org
<ivoks> ok, idem nesto pojesti. mozda budem pametniji kasnije
<obrut> eh
<ivoks> ne bi trebao na stun uopce ici
<obrut> a onda pokusava na 192.168.200.10
<ivoks> jer ja znam koja mi je NAT adresa
<ivoks> da, to je krivo
<ivoks> ok, ali dao si mi misliti
<Mmike> ivoks, ugasio?
<Mmike> ivoks, vei 'the meeting hasn't started yet';
<Mmike> ivoks, imas inace onaj jitsi.org - frend instalirao na svoj server, radi odlicno
<Mmike> idem i ja jest
<jelly> SilverSpace, nije li baba vanga umrla prije xy godina
<ivoks> Mmike nije problem u tehnologiji ovdje
<ivoks> vec u mrezarima
<ivoks> evo, jelly je unutra :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa to velim, jitsi.org nema beda s 'behind nat'
<Mmike> kaj vas OPET nema
<Mmike> pa ja bas ubodem :)
<jelly> di sam?!?!
<jelly> bbb.kbsd.hr refused to connect.
<Mmike> Server Error
<Mmike> Invalid BigBlueButton Endpoint and Secret
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> sad sam pak 'unauthorized'
<Mmike> sad je opet 'meeting has not started yet'
<Mmike> idem do Zagreba, wish me luck
<Mmike> dok jos, nadam se, vrijede stare propusnice
<ivoks> restartao sam servis
<ivoks> Mmike probaj sad
<Mmike> sec
<Mmike> spoji ose, vidim si sliku u kameri, ne radi mikrofon
<Mmike> neki ECU test failed
<Mmike> Connection Failure (ICE error 2007)
<Mmike> nda, mikrofon ne radi
<Mmike> idem, nazad sam, nadam se, za par sati
<dodobas> sta se treba spojit i gdje ?
<dodobas> ja sam na windowsima :)
<ivoks> dodobas https://bbb.kbsd.hr/b/ant-tfc-2ay
<dodobas> isto taj neki ICE error 2007, FF preko proxya
<ivoks> sve super radilo i onda odlucili staviti server iza NAT-a
<ivoks> i sad zajebancija
<ivoks> i nije mi jasno kak na istom stroju, na chromu radi, na firefoxu ne
<dodobas> isto, Ice error 1007
<jelly> ICE i PICE
<jelly> failure on call nešto nešto 1004 incompatible SDP, utekla je greška prije nego sam mogao copy/pasteat
<jelly> na chrometu
<jelly> di se podesi dark theme?
 * jelly ide streamat bbb tab na TV
<jelly> "source not supported $#%@%$#@"
<ivoks> nesto preocito ne vidim
<ivoks> jelly dodobas mozete sad probati? imao sam typo
<jelly> ček
<dodobas> sekund
<dodobas> ivoks: meeting has not started yet
<ivoks> dlazim
<ivoks> dodobas jelly omoguceno da udjete i bez mene
<ivoks> kolegi na chromu radi
<ivoks> ne radi na ffx
<ivoks> meni ne radi nigdje
<ivoks> ne razumijem
<ivoks> dodobas ne radi niti jedan?
<dodobas> nope, izvrti i ponovno pokaze odabir mic/listen only
<dodobas> FF prikaze gresku, Chromium kao 'krene' mjenjat ekran, al opet pokaze dialog
<jelly> kad kliknem microphone javi mi neku grešku sa incompatible SDP (error 1004) gore desno u notifikaciji
<sillyslux__> ima me i tu
<ivoks> jelly zanimljivo. chrome, ffx?
<respawn> Version 80.0.3987.149 mint 19.3
<ivoks> ma brijem da su mi propustili samo neke udp portove
<ivoks> i da je to problem
<jelly> ii  google-chrome-stable              80.0.3987.149-1       amd64                 The web browser from Google
<jelly> xenial :-)
<jelly> ubuntu 16.04 jeli
<respawn> Version 80.0.3987.149 (Official Build) Built on Ubuntu , running on LinuxMint 19.3 (64-bit)
<ivoks> ok, hvala svima
<ivoks> mislim da je u UDP-u problem
<jelly> webcam sharing locked
<sillyslux__> jeli webcam slika prosla?
 * jelly nazad
<jelly> trebalo je uloviti ljekarnu i pekaru prije nego zatvore
 * ivoks platio porez na dobit za 2019
<ivoks> sigh...
<ivoks> jos uvijek smijesno malo u usporedbi s iznosima koje sam placao kao obrtnik, ali kad gradis kucu svaka kuna dobro dodje
<ivoks> necu si nikad oprostiti sto obrt nisam zatvorio jos 2011.
<obrut> hmm, ja jos nisam dobio obracun od knjigovotkinje
<ivoks> ja jesam, nisam znao da su ga poslali vec poreznoj
<ivoks> samo me docekao minus na PKK
<obrut> sve me strah koliko cu iskesirat... kad idiot ne trosim pare od firme na nis
<ivoks> necu se zaliti, firma je ostvarila dobar rast u 2019.
<ivoks> ako situacija ne ode downhill, mogli bi zaposliti jos nekoga ove godine
<obrut> za razliku od ekipe koja na firmu kupuje sve zivo, al sad jadni nemaju za place
<ivoks> ja si placam pristojnu placu
<ivoks> vise uzmem kroz dobit, svakako, ali i ovako placam vise za zdravstvo i mirovinski od velike vecine populacije
<obrut> sve mi zao ekipe koja ce od drzave dobit ispomoc, a na leasingu skupocjeni auti
<ivoks> sad si treba dignuti placu
<ivoks> kako bi se vise uplacivalo u mirovinski fond
<ivoks> dok je nisko
<ivoks> i onda otici u mirovinu kada ode gore :D
<ivoks> oho, intel... u minusu sam samo 3%
<ivoks> i 6% sa AMD-om
<ivoks> tesla je otisla gore, jako
<ivoks> danas ~8% 
<jelly> tesla vrluda gore dole puno više od ovih ostalih
<obrut> u hrpi stvari koje radim, ne mogu vise zamislit uopce zivot bez linux kernel namespaceova... kak se ista moze bez toga ? :P
<obrut> i linux virtualnih mreznih deviceova
<jelly> to je ok dok služi za logičko odvajanje, samo si nemoj zamišljati da je to security feature
<obrut> ne mislim da je security feature :)
<obrut> meni super dodje za testiranje... trebam dici tisuce klijenata u odvojenim mrezama... ne trebaju mi ni virtualke niti dockeri niti lxcovi i djidje
<obrut> samo ip netns :)
<jelly> nećemo sad spominjati container-based proizvode i ekosustave koji imaju takvu zabludu
<ivoks> to je samo za razdvajanje servisa istog security spacea
<jelly> netns sam do sad ukupno jednom koristio za neš korisno :-)
<sillyslux> ono kliknes fullscreen bigbluebutton ivoksov i krepa ti kernel
<sillyslux> rtfm https://www.spacex.com/sites/spacex/files/starship_users_guide_v1.pdf
<obrut> hehe :) bas su likovi ti iz spacex-a :)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-01
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> buttro
<SilverSpace> Rumble
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ajd spat, rano je za tebe ... nij nit 12h
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ma joj jebe me škola od kuće 
<SilverSpace> dak divlja doma
<SilverSpace> ovako sam se rijesio ujutro i mogo sam do podne spat
<SilverSpace> jebemti izolaciju sad mi oboje skacu po glavi 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a nist, stap za pecanje i na jezero ... :)
<SilverSpace> vec sam reko sator i u vrt 
<SilverSpace> ne znam samo kaj sa komarcima
<dodobas> SilverSpace: kojim faking komarcima
<obrut> dodobas: polarnim komarcima... kak ne znas :)
<Mmike> DJeste!
<Vlado9A> jutro
<SilverSpace> komaraca vec ima 
<jelly> di ste vi da ima komaraca
<sillyslux> meni se u kuci pridruzivaju
<ivoks> jel netko spojen preko Tcoma?
<ivoks> https://bbb.kbsd.hr/b/ant-tfc-2ay
<ivoks> ^ ako mozete provjeriti sad... cini se da sad i ffx i chrome preko tcoma rade
<ivoks> cak mi radi i A1 mobitel
<sillyslux> lol, kak je to ovisno o isp-u?
<ivoks> ali ako taj isti mobitel koristim kao hotspot, onda ne radi
<sillyslux> ne radi na tele2
<ivoks> ovisno je o NAT-u
<SilverSpace> jelly: dubrava glavnom gradu hrvatske :) 
<jelly> sillyslux, ISPjevi rade čudne stvari. Većina mobilnih ima CGNAT, ako lijepo pitaš isključe 
<SilverSpace> jelly: jutros sam jednog ubio u liftu 
<sillyslux> pa mislio sam da to ne utjece na mene kao webrtc korisnika
<SilverSpace> jelly: rijetki su ali su se pojavili vjrojatno ce sam malo ova zima usporiti 
<sillyslux> imam electricnu reketu i spremno cekam kukurumarce da mi pridju
<ivoks> webrtc je takvo govno
<ivoks> sve ip adrese klijenta posalje serveru
<ivoks> i onda ovaj na temelju toga donosi odluke
<sillyslux> signalling server
<sillyslux> nije mi jasno cemu taj sip
<Mmike> ivoks, slicna greska, vise nije 2007 nego 1007
<ivoks> uvijek je bila 1007
<Mmike> <Mmike> Connection Failure (ICE error 2007)
<Mmike> jucer je bila 2007
<sillyslux> ivoks, jesi sad nesto drugo pokrenio?
<sillyslux> nije vise bbb jeli?
<ivoks> sillyslux da, slazem jitsi
<ivoks> ma samo ludim s bbb
<ivoks> jitsi radi
<SilverSpace> svecka jucer +19 a danas vec +18 mrtvih
<sillyslux> evo ti jos jedno rijesenje https://github.com/strukturag/spreed-webrtc
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: dan kako je kod tebe
<Mmike> http://mjere.hr/
<Mmike> ovo je sala neka? :D
<Mmike> ivoks zakaj jitsi ne koristite?
<ivoks> Mmike pa evo, stavio sam
<ivoks> Mmike pokusavam sloziti ldap auth
<Mmike> grozim se tog ldapa :/
<Mmike> ovo je prvi put da imam susret s time :/
<Mmike> nego
<ivoks> https://prosody.im/doc/authentication
<Mmike> zena i dete igraju tekken3 :) :) :)
<ivoks> ne ulijeva povjerenje
<ivoks> jebte jitsi
<ivoks> jel netko moze mergati jitsi i bbb
<ivoks> oba su polovicna
<obrut> ivoks ovo ne pomaze ? https://modules.prosody.im/mod_auth_ldap.html
<ivoks> ma da se kloniram ne bi mi nis pomoglo
<jelly> na Murteru 4 novodetektirana
<jelly> Å¡ta ti ljudi tamo rade, igraju svaki dan na balote?
<Vlado9A> bok SilverSpace, sve je okay, osim kaj sam trenutno vec drugi tjedan na kolektivnom godisnjem odmoru. Potres je prosao okay kod mene, a i u vinogradu je klet ostala citava :)
<Vlado9A> idem si kupit pljuge na benzinsku... see you all later ;)
<jelly> .o/
<obrut> jelly: mozda rade na ocuvanju otocke genetike :)
<obrut> Vlado9A: kazes, nek se srusi kuca, samo da klet ostane citava :)
<obrut> nama su na kleti svi coskovi spoja strpa i zidova dobili crte :P
<ivoks> jelly njih testiraju
<ivoks> jelly tamo sad sve testiraju i ja ocekujem da ce tamo biti 100 zarazenih
<ivoks> a onda ce se netko sjetiti; pa mozda ako testiramo samo one sa simptomima, mozda, mozda mozda, mozda ne testiramo sve zarazene
<ivoks> a taj mozda bi mogao biti 80%
<ivoks> zato je nosenje maski od krucijalne vaznosti
<ivoks> ne da ne bi dobili, vec imate
<ivoks> to je da ne zarazite druge
<jelly> ivoks, tako bi trebali svugdje kad neko zakašlje
<jelly> međutim
<ivoks> ameri ne testiraju ni sve sa simptomima
<ivoks> vec samo one sa simptomima, koji su bili izvan SAD-a u zadnja dva tjedna
<jelly> mama je u bolnici, dobila neku infekciju i ima temperaturu, pitam doktora hoćete testirati, veli ako bi testirali nju morali bi testirati cijelu bolnicu
<jelly> pitam, ok, hoćete li to napraviti, veli da ne smije dati tu informaciju.
<jelly> dakle neće testirati, vjerojatno jer ima premalo testova, do danas su radili 500-800 na dan i tako se ne može zaustaviti eksponencijala.  Može se usporiti AKO se ljudi pridržavaju.
<Vlado9A> zivio obrut :) ... istina, klet mi je pricuvna lokacija ;)
<sillyslux> Vlado9A, jesu vec poskupile pljuge?
<ivoks> jelly ma testiranje nema smisla
<ivoks> to je samo za brojeve koji sluze umirivanju javnosti
<ivoks> 'vidite, nasli smo ih malo kod nas'
<ivoks> sto ne znaci da ih je malo, a ni da ih je puno
<ivoks> pravi test su napravili islandjani
<ivoks> testirali 3% populacije
<ivoks> i skuzili da vise od pola nije ni znalo da ima virus
<Vlado9A> sillyslux: nisu, jednako sam platio danas kao i jucer
<sillyslux> aaa ovo je za popizdit, stvarno mi treba kamera na peci da vidim sta se kuha :/
<obrut> valjda znas sta si stavio kuhat ? :)
<sillyslux> znam... voda za caj
<sillyslux> a pola je nestalo
<sillyslux> wtf https://twitter.com/Manda_like_wine/status/1244602911084154880/photo/1
<sillyslux> beskucnici u doba corone
<zero__> ola imam pitanje
<zero__> ako moze pomoc
<zero__> moram koristit ovaj ms teams
<zero__> problem je u tome da kada zelim uci sa drugim emailom je to nemoguce
<zero__> odmah mi ubaci ovaj najcvise koristeni
<zero__> jedino na ubuntu mi to radi
<zero__> trazim po sustavu ako je to negdje zapisano samo ne moogu pronaci
<zero__> sredio
<zero__> ma Cookies-jurnal i Cookies rm i to je to
<zero__> naravno prije toga 45 minuta psovanja
<jelly> <ivoks> testirali 3% populacije <ivoks> i skuzili da vise od pola nije ni znalo da ima virus # e to... vjerojatno hrpa ljudi dobije virus do nosa i ne ide dalje, i ispadne kao prehlada ili se ne primijeti
<jelly> zero__, ako nista drugo otvoris u incognito tabu
<ivoks> jelly da?
<ivoks> aha, nadopisao si
<ivoks> ok, jitsi radi
<ivoks> sad treba sloziti autentifikaciju
<Mmike> ivoks, di mogu vidjet status buildanja ubuntu cdimagetova?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<Mmike> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/kubuntu
<Mmike> to :D
<dodobas> Mmike: fedoreta je best KDE distro :)
<dodobas> ako je vjerovati ljudima na internetima
<dodobas> ako cu jedan od vikenda ici preslagivati laptop, onda cu stavit KDE
<obrut> dodobas: ma ovo stavi :) https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1245261102780428288
<respawn> Solydk nije los
<obrut> knome rulez :)
<respawn> ako volis Debian base distre s kde
<dodobas> obrut: yes, FAKING KONACNO :)
<jelly> mislim da lik koji radi Solydxk, ili neki njegov korisnik, često pita početnička pitanja na #debian kanalima
<respawn> ne zna da ima forum izgleda
<dodobas> meni je Fedora ok, ima azurne verzije GIS paketa, qgis-developeri koriste Fedoru, meni dosta
<Mmike> dodobas, nemrem non-deb distre, neda mi se
<jelly> naši iptvjevci su se skoro svi konvertirali na fedoru
<Mmike> rade li kome e-propusnice?
<Mmike> epropusnica.gov.hr ima samo linkove na jubito videje
<respawn> nisam Cackao s fedorom dugo
<jelly> Mmike, ne rade, kolega je sad gledao.  Sprdali smo se da "danas dostupno" može značiti i da će proraditi u 23:58
<Mmike> +1
<ivoks>  Danas tijekom dana će se kroz sustav e-Građani moći zatražiti i izdati digitalna e-Propusnice, a sustav će provjeravati valjanost podataka, te će ih nadležno tijelo/odgovorna osoba odobriti ili odbiti. 
<dodobas> Mmike: a zasto KDE, dopizdilo sve ostalo, zelis promjenu ili ... ?
<Mmike> dodobas, ma, imam na desktopu doma KDE Neon, al' je neupotrebljivo los
<Mmike> pretpostavljm zato sto sam upgrade sa xeniala na bionic radio
<Mmike> jer sam imao xenial neon, pa presao na bionic neon
<Mmike> pa mi hrpa toga ne radi, sto KDE-stvari, sto non-KDE stvari
<jelly> Å¡to je to neon
<Mmike> recimo, bootnem stroj i nemam mrezu. reboot i imam. reboot i imam. reboot pa nemam. i tak :)
<Mmike> pa onda nekad moj cronjob koji na @reboot mora napravit neke direktorije u /tmp - ne radi :)
<respawn> jbg ne gine ti reinstall
<Mmike> pa se onda stroj ne zeli rebootat opce :)
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> a neda mi se istrazivat koji kufer, pa bi firsko - a kako sam se navikao na KDE na desktopu, kubuntu bi mogao bit ok
<Mmike> jelly, Neon je KDE rolling-release koji je baziran na LTSu, trenutno Bionic
<Mmike> KDE paketi dolaze stalno novi (pa se desi da neki kufer 2 dana ne radi i onda poprave i tak)
<Mmike> a ubuntu-relevant stvari su bionic
<jelly> aha
<jelly> nekako sumnjam da KDE tu podržava in-place upgrade
<Mmike> gdje je to - tu?
<jelly> na takvoj instalaciji
<jelly> s/tu/tamo/ :-)
<Mmike> podrzava
<Mmike> to je i ideja
<Mmike> instalisa KDE Neon i imas stalno novi KDE
<Mmike> kak izbace novu verziju, ti ju dobijes
<jelly> osim Å¡to ti hrpa toga ne radi
<Mmike> a onda kad Canonical izbaci novu verziju ubuntua, ovi naprave upgradeator pa upgradeiras
<Mmike> jelly, a ne znam do ceg je - ja imam dost sfrljan setup sa hrpom zfsova i btrfsova i nvmeova i ssdova i lvmova i pizdi materinih
<Mmike> pa mozda nije iztestirano kako spada
<jelly> nemrem napraviti DP->HDMI adapter -> HDMI monitor da radi, a prošle godine je radio
<Mmike> jelly, ja imam dp->hdmi kabl, i radi
<Mmike> aha, nemam, ignore me
<jelly> možda sam strgao DP port na laptopu, kabel je težak i visi a adapter je dugačak i radi polugu
<respawn> idem isprobati kubuntu 18.04.4
<Mmike> kak je ovaj zsync super :)
<Mmike> respawn, skini 20.04
<Mmike> respawn, bas dosao novi image di su popravili potrgan installer
<respawn> jos je daily build sutra izlazi beta
<obrut> za fedoru se updatei nude samo 6 mjeseci ? 
<obrut> (ako nije ona rolling release verzija) ?
<dodobas> obrut: Fedora Rawhide je rolling distra, al da hocu rolling distru vratio bi se na arch :)
<obrut> ne bi ni ja, da :)
<DomaMuffin> Ne znam jel vise cool imati avion ili konja. 
<DomaMuffin> Za avion moras biti istreniran i uvijek u stosu, konj pak zahtjeva trening i zivo je bice 
<dodobas> za update ne znam iskreno, kad izadje nova Fedora, pricekam mjesec dana i onda napravim upgrade
<obrut> al 6 mjeseci supporta, onak... ja sam na glavnom workstationu i laptopu jos uvijek na ubuntu 16.04, nikako upgradeat :)
<dodobas> ako hoces support, onda ides na Centos/RHEL ... 
<obrut> DomaMuffin: avion
<DomaMuffin> obrut, ali avion ti nece jesti mrkvu iz ruke ! 
<DomaMuffin> Niti se naljutiti na tebe :) 
<obrut> ali ce ti jesti pi*ke koje ces vozit u avionu :)
<dodobas> doduse, nisam siguran sto napravit s projektom koji razvijam na Fedori, jel mi veci problem drzat tempo s Fedorom, il prebacivat projekt na neku stabilniju platformu (na kojoj cu morat prekompajlirat qgis i svasta nesta)
<DomaMuffin> obrut, hajde da to pises nekom tko nije ozenjen, ali meni :) 
<obrut> dodobas: sto nema qgis svoje debian/ubuntu repoe ?
<dodobas> obrut: da, DomaMuffin ce vozit punicu, zenu, djecu, kuma i kumu, baku/dedu s obje strane obitelji ... i tako ... 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.zvono.eu/bjelovar-postaje-novi-glavni-grad-hrvatske--966
<obrut> DomaMuffin: evo kod mene deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable/ubuntu xenial main
<obrut> krivo
<obrut> dodobas: evo kod mene deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntugis/ubuntugis-unstable/ubuntu xenial main :)
<dodobas> obrut: ima, al nije samo qgis, to je samo jedan primjer
<DomaMuffin> dodobas, kako se brze rjesiti rodbine nego posjesti ih sve u avion s samo jednim padobranom ?!
<dodobas> da, unstable ... to ne zelim vise taknu ...
<obrut> hehe :) pa ne moras unstable :)
<dodobas> shebalo me nekoliko puta :)
<dodobas> stable je iz proslog stoljeca
<Mmike> dodobas, si probao manjaro?
<obrut> DomaMuffin: kakve veze (ili protuveze) ima ozenjenost i vozenje avionom random komada ? :)
<obrut> zeno, crko server u sistem sali na palagruzi, idem avijonom
<dodobas> Mmike: davno
<DomaMuffin> obrut, direktne veze, direktne :) Mozda se varam, ako nabavim avion javiti cu ! 
<dodobas> Mmike: radilo je, snapshotaju ARCH pa kao 'stabilnije' al i dalje mozes natocit svasta iz archa i njihovog AURa
<Mmike> ajme te isuse - KDE u focalu ima isto menije od aplikacija stavljene na gornji vrh ekrana, k'o na MacOSu
<respawn> idem instalirati Centos i malo probati nauciti neke stvari
<jelly> e, kad će 20.04
<obrut> za 20 dana :)
<jelly> točnije, kad će do-release-upgrade 18.04 -> 20.04
<jelly> mogao bi refreshat ovaj laptop koji je još na 16.04
<jelly> pogotovo sad kad mi je to jedino računalo za raditi pri ruci :-D
<obrut> meni su isto laptop i komp na kojem sam sad na 16.04... i svaki dan razmisljam o 18.04 i sad kad je izlazak 20-tke blizu, da li cekat ili ne :)
<respawn> 23.4
<obrut> al opet, tko zna kakvih ce sve bugova biti... i kak ce to fakat izgledat sa snapovima (mozda promjenim distru ak bez snapova nebus mogo nis)
<jelly> obrut, ma, 20.04.1 će bit u sedmom mjesecu
<jelly> do tad ko živ ko mrtav :-D
<jelly> ak bude shit sa aplikacijama i snapovima i trganjem, vratim se na Debian
<dodobas> 2020-04-01 -> Debian pakira systemd u snapu :)
<obrut> hehe :)
<obrut> odnosno snapd postaje PID 1, systemd PID 2 :)
<obrut> na sljedecem LTS-u ce kernel bit unutar snapa :) snapd umjesto gruba
<dodobas> a naravno, jel moguce drugacije snapd PID 1
<jelly> ma instalirat ćeš snapd drito na windowse 10 2003
<dodobas> jelly: nije li Ballmer 2014 vidjen s majicom 'SNAPD is THA FUTURE' dan nakon sto je odstupio s pozicije u Microsoftu ? :)
<jelly> sestrična mi priča o web aplikaciji koju je APIS napravio za doktore za popunjavanje, dobiješ popis osoba pod samoizolacijom ekran po ekran, ima timeout od 20 minuta što je jako zgodno ako ti, recimo, dođe pacijent pa ga pregledaš, nema search, nema sort, poredak NIJE ni po imenu ni po prezimenu, ima jedan (1) filter di možeš limitirati županiju pa traži svoje pacijente među njih 2000
<jelly> what the bloody fuck
<jelly> ono, koji ^%@# idiot napravi na webu rezultate search queryja bez sortiranja?!
<obrut> komplikovano je to :)
<jelly> našao sam štelu kod subcontractora od APISa
<jelly> veli da APIS radi non-stop zadnjih 3 tjedna, vikend, petak, svetak, bez ograničenja, da su napravili više za digitalizaciju nego zadnjih 30 godina
<jelly> možda je ipak bolje naći pravi kontakt i prijaviti bug nego rantati po ircu
<Mmike> Jel' ima neki tool koji bi radio kao grep, samo umjesto da filtrira sto je nasao, farba sto je nasao :D
<sillyslux> jel kod nas sad jos ima javnog gradskog prijevoza?
<Mmike> kod mene ne :D
<sillyslux> http://www.promet-split.hr/DesktopModules/EasyDNNNews/DocumentDownload.ashx?portalid=0&moduleid=629&articleid=201&documentid=58
<sillyslux> jel to sad treba isprintat i nosit sa sebom?
<Mmike> pojma, sinko
<sillyslux> nista, necu se vozat
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-02
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> suuntro
<Mmike> mljtr
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi vidio novu e-propusnicu? :)
<Mmike> Sicence Fiction kak dobro izgleda :) 
<Mmike> ivoks, koji si printer uzeo?
<jelly> nema ništa bolje nego konzola kroz iexplore preko RDPa preko VNCa
<jelly> (preko VPNa al to se podrazumijeva)
<obrut> a vpn konekciju tuneliras kroz ssh tunele ? :)
<jelly> nadam se da ne
<Mmike> https://www.amazon.com/B250-MINING-EXPERT-Motherboard-Cryptocurrency/dp/B075KFPJ6M/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=asus+b250&qid=1585840376&sr=8-1
<Mmike> eto mi ploce :D
<obrut> sta se ustekava unutra obzirom na gustocu slotova ? :P neki reiseri ?
<obrut> odnosno riseri :P
<Mmike> vjerojatno
<Mmike> osla mi baterija na misu :(
<Mmike> a novi mis
<Mmike> stajao na skladistu valjda godinama :D
<Mmike> https://mattermost.com/
<Mmike> opensource slack! :D
<obrut> Mmike: to jedna moja ekipa koristi vec dosta dugo
<obrut> Mmike: i imaju gw na irc
<Mmike> obrut, i, na kaj lici to?
<obrut> na slack :)
<obrut> ne spajam se gore skoro nikad jer ih imam na ircu :)
<Mmike> si koristio kad slack, pa da mohs usporedit?
<obrut> slack nazalost koristim svaki dan, a ovo skoro nikad :)
<obrut> tako da mi je tesko za usporedit :) premalo sam koristio matter
<Mmike> zakaj nazalost?
<Mmike> meni slack skroz kul :D
<Mmike> u kurcu mi je recimo prebacivanje izmedju raznih slackova
<Mmike> i notifikacije su mi malo jadnjikave
<Mmike> al' inace mi je puno bolji od irca
<obrut> ne znam zasto ljudi to usporedjuju s ircom kad je skroz druga filozofija 
<Mmike> kak?
<obrut> jedno je otvoreno, decentralizirano i ne trazi autentikaciju, drugo je zatvoreno, proprietary i moras dat uzorak krvi da bi se spojio :P
<obrut> slack je ok za zatvorene timove
<obrut> irc je super za random raju
<obrut> krivo sam reko... mislio sam koncept slacka je ok za zatvorene timove...
<obrut> slack kao takav bih ja osobno radije zamijenio s mattermostom pa cak iako mattermost ima manje featurea
<obrut> fakat me nervira kad su neki opensource projekti poceli rasprave nudit na jebenoj proprietary zatvorenoj platformi na koju da se spojim moram dati mail adresu
<obrut> ne znam kakva je sad situacija, ali znam da nisam bas ni imao izbor klijenta, nego nesto njihovo proprietary (ako nisam htio preko browsera)
<Mmike> pricas to za mattermost ili?
<obrut> rantam protiv slacka :)
<hrvoje> slackovi dolaze i prolaze, jedino irc zivi vjecno
<obrut> ma za neke zatvorene teamove gdje je ekipa perzistentno i ne zelis da ti upada random ekipa, slacklike stvari su skroz ok, "bolje" od irca
<obrut> ali kao sto rekoh, radije bih to imao na mattermostu ili necom otvorenom gdje dignes vlastiti server nego na slacku
<obrut> cak mi je i jabber drazi od slacka, al opet, to sam ja :P
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-03
<dodobas> yutro
<Vlado9A> jutro
<dodobas> obrut: da grozno je, otvoreni projekti slack-only, pa zasto
<vileni> najbolje je sto ako je free verzija, imas limit 10k poruka
<jelly> oni pamte i znaju sve, ali ti prikazuju samo zadnjih x
<vileni> naravno, da mozes platiti da ti otkljucaju :)
<vileni> samo sto moras platiti za sve aktivne usere
<Mmike> Convinience :)
<Mmike> DOdjes, upalis, imas :D
<vileni> .. platis :)
<vileni> ali kad se sjetim koliko me mattermost kostao radnih sati
<jelly> yep
<jelly> moje vrijeme više nije najjeftiniji resurs za trošiti :-)
<jelly> još kad bi natjerao neke vendore da plate malo skuplju licencu za NJIHOV slack :-)
<jelly> da vidim kaj sam im rekao još prije mjesec dana
<Mmike> vileni, zakaj? (kostao radnih sati)
<obrut> sad mi dodje da ga ja idem instalirat da vidim koliko je komplikovano jer sam dobio dojam da je trivijalno
<obrut> al budem nakon posla :)
<Mmike> ima snap :D
<jelly> mislim da na prste jedne ruke možeš nabrojati F/OSS proizvode koje je trivijalno instalirati i podesiti da rade kak spada :-)
<jelly> bez predznanja, bez da je neki maintainer negdje ispolirao stvar da bar donekle radi OOTB
<vileni> Mmike: pa moras se brinuti za instancu, instalaciju, backup, upgrade, recovery testove, firewall itd
<Mmike> vileni, pa k'o i za sve sto instaliras :D
<vileni> Mmike: slack ne instaliras
<Mmike> yup
<vileni> dakle slack me kosta 0rh, mattermost nekoliko mjesecno
<obrut> pa to je razlika izmedju cloud servisa i vlastitog servisa
<vileni> koji su se mogli prodati puno bolje
<Mmike> yup yup
<obrut> tak je sa svim
<Mmike> meni je cak i irc overhead 
<Mmike> kad moram nekom objasnjavat kak da se spoji
<Mmike> slack upalis i radi
<obrut> kod slacka za 0 kuna dajes svu svoju privatnost, socijalne grafove, svu korespodenciju, slack zna za sve linkove koje ste pejstali gore i tako to
<vileni> i onda je bilo kako je odjel neprofitabilan, naravno kad su sati potroseni na odrzavanje besplatnih mattermosta, confluencea i slicnih
<Mmike> obrut, e, i? :) imas GDPR i ine picke matere, ako bas nisi novi microsoft ili novi osama bi gladen, who cares :)
<obrut> samo kazem tradeoff pa nek si svako bira sta hoce
<jelly> vileni, zato za svki softver koji održavaš tražiš ponudu vanjskog vendora koliko treba da se instalira podesi i educira korisnike :-)
<vileni> obrut: i nije stvar za 0kn, nego za 8eur po useru ili koliko vec
<obrut> inace imas i matter kao cloud rjesenje i ponesto drugih tako da ono :)
<jelly> kolega je instalirao matrix da chata sa vendorom sa jedan veci ali osjetljivi projekt na nasoj platformi.  Radi cist ok
<jelly> zasebna instanca, nije opce spojeno na matrix.org
<obrut> jel koriste i mobilne klijente ? kak je s tim stanje ?
<obrut> dosta ekipe #razmjenavjestina koristi matrix, cak stovise, na ircu su preko matrix gw-a
<obrut> a za mobilne klijente sam dobio samo jedan komentar - tak tak
<jelly> ne zna, tih slovenaca ima 3-4 komada, mislim da se svi spajaju na web
<Mmike> obrut, ja bio probao par - navodno je onaj riot najbolji
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> barely usable
<obrut> hmm da, toga sam se i bojao
<jelly> webcam na T420s mi se disconnectao sa usba u pola poziva
<jelly> i ostala svijetlit lampica
<Mmike> obrut, doduse, to je bilo pred godinu
<Mmike> al' neda mi se
<Mmike> telegram mi je zakon i to najvise koristim kao 'instant mesindzer'
<Mmike> irc koristim tu jer mi je kul i retro i fora i povremeno 'sudjelujem' u ubuntu testiranjima nekima i tak
<Mmike> plus, tu najlakse dobijem info kako bash/awk/git/ovo/ono na #bash/#awk/#git i inim kanalima
<Mmike> slack koristi firma i odlican mi je
<Mmike> malo je phone app zdrkan (kasni, laga, i tak)
<Mmike> al' sve u svemu nemam nit potrebu nit zelju drkat se s poluproizvodima poput matrixa/riota i inoga
<obrut> ja signal za mobilni IM, irc za zajebanciju i eventualni support od opensource projekata i isto slack za posao
<obrut> druga firma s kojom  sam radio je glavni kanal bio jabber za person to person, teamse su poceli koristiti za projekte
<obrut> i ono sto mi je bilo super sto su na jaberru bili otvoreni za federaciju :)
<Mmike> tru
<Mmike> meni bed sa signalom stso nitko ne koristi to
<Mmike> i sto nije bas secure :D
<Mmike> al' nije nist, pa ono
<Mmike> telegram mi bolji, kajjaznam - imam hrpu ljudi tamo
<obrut> jel ovo signal nije bas secure, a telegram mi je bolji implicira da je telegram more secure ?
<obrut> i sta tebi nije secure u signalu, a da je secure u drugima ?
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> telegram je insecure isto :)
<Mmike> obrut, ono sto me muci je kak signal dekriptira poruke na mom mobitelu I na mom desktopu
<dodobas> a telegram ne dekrptira ? :)
<jelly> Mmike, možda radi kao whatsapp.
<jelly> whatsapp web ne radi ak ti mobitel ne radi.  Pretpostavljam da ima sekundarni kanal od mobitela preko oblaka na web browser
<jelly> i radi samo jedna instanca web browsera, nemreš na dva uređaja gledati odjednom
<jelly> mislim da whatsappovci koriste raniju verziju whisper protokola, istog kao signal
<Mmike> dodobas, telegram nema enkripciju osm ak ju ne upalis, a i onda samo na mobitelu. Nemres enkriptirane poruke citat na desktopu. Ne sharea kljuceve. Doduse, koristsi neki zbrlj-zdrk protokol za koji je upitno koliko je siguran :) 
<Mmike> jelly, al' to znaci da ili browser dekriptira poruke, ili dekriptira mobitel pa posalje browseru. Kako god, it's fallus, security wise. 
<Mmike> ako browser dekriptira poruke znaci da je kljuc za dekriptiranje sharean, ako mobitel salje browseru onda jebo enkripciju in the first place. 
<obrut> ako mozes poslati poruku na N ljudi u istoj signal grupi na siguran nacin, onda vjerujem da mozes i na dva klijenta iste osobe... zar ne ?
<obrut> najlakse reci nesigurno je, a ne znas uopce kak radi
<obrut> sa signalom postoje dva problema... 1) klijent "moras" instalirati iz app storea   2) centraliziran je, radi samo s OWS serverima i nitko ne zna sta je gore
<jelly> Mmike, mobitel sasvim sigurno dekriptira
<jelly> Mmike, i onda mobitel sa DRUGIM ključem pošalje browseru
<jelly> nije neka pamet
<jelly> kad joinaš browser na WhatsApp, browser prikaže QR kod koji skeniraš.  Moja pretpostavka je da browser generira svoj private i public key kao ssh, i da mobitel, pravi whatsapp, skenira taj kod u kojem je public key i adresu klijenta, i tom klijentu, dok je aktivan, šalje ekriptirano sa tim ključem
<jelly> server nikad ne zna ni jedan private key, i nikad ne zna plaintext poruke
<jelly> server na web.whatsapp.com sluzi samo za zaobilazenje NAT-a
<Mmike> ima onaj neki sikjuriti lik koji je rekao da je signal taktak, vocap nikak, a wire da je ok. Za telegram je reko da ne zna jer je novi kripto protokol koji nitko nije analizirao i moze bit super a moze bit drek i da je vjerojatno drek jer za koji kurac bi itko isao radit svoj kritpo protokol kad ima dobrih za koje znamo da rade
<hrvoje> zanimljiv podatak je da su ameri 20 godina imali razradjenu tehnologiju diferencijalne kriptoanalize prije nego je netko drugi objavio rad o tome, uz mogucnost da pomocu toga razvale DES koji su u 1970ima proglasili sluzbenim algoritmom
<hrvoje> dodje ti da se zapitas oko koncepta "za koje znamo da rade" :D
<jelly> ja vjerujem svemu Å¡to DJB napravi :-)
<jelly> curve25519?  good.  P-256?  Maybe not so good...
<Mmike> Jel' konzumirate vise alkohola nego prije?
<jelly> ni više ni manje, rekao bih :-)
<Mmike> kakav politicar :D
<Mmike> kolega s posla pozitivan na covid, nema simptome, ikakve. skroz je dobro.
<Mmike> vec 10 dana
<jelly> recimo ovako: na poslu bi uz gablec uzeo 2-3 puta tjedno po deci vina; doma sam danas u jednom danu dobio cijelu čašu jer je tata "natočio previše"
<Mmike> jelly, u puli si?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> kak je dolje?
<jelly> vjetrovito
 * Mmike nods
<jelly> ljudi se ne drže razmaka, dućani uglavnom puštaju puno ljudi.  U Plodinama danas sam dobio broj "51"
<jelly> od valjda 100 koliko ih puste unutra
<jelly> jedino u Lidl je security baš pazila da jedan izađe prije nego jedan uđe i bilo je možda 10 ljudi unutra
<jelly> tu su počeli sa mjerama tjedan dana prije ostalih, valjda su se zasitili
<Mmike> tu jedino lidl ne kontrolira nikog (bar nije pred 5 dana kad sam bio) - plodine i konzum su ok bili
<jelly> kako kojem Å¡efu prdne, dakle
<jelly> htio sam si promijeniti profil jer mi je 12/2 presporo za por^H^H^Hvideo, ali... Downstream max. attainable rate(Kbps): 12706
<jelly> A Tele2, Download: 1.72 Mbit/s Upload: 2.68 Mbit/s
<jelly> Aha!  ako pomaknem mobitel da drugi kraj stola...
<jelly> Download: 43.06 Mbit/s Upload: 6.57 Mbit/s
<jelly> Share results: http://www.speedtest.net/result/9233341655.png
<jelly> to je već bolje
<jelly> a i ssh je čist ok
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-04
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> imate neki desktop backup tool za preporucit ?
<dodobas> ah well, slozio iscsi na Synology NASu, i borgbackup na 'lokalni disk'
<sillyslux> aha F1 sutra (virtualna)
<Vlado9A> posttraumatski stres... pukao je kabel od sesvetske centrale do Brestja, f*
<Vlado9A> laku noc, cu all 2morrow
#ubuntu-hr 2020-04-05
<dodobas> yturo
<respawn> yutro
<dodobas> o respawn, sa' ima ?
<respawn> evo Odmaram Kava itd
